# LH Labs Geek Out v2+ Discussion Thread



## Lifemovingforwa

I think this deserves it's own Thread. I think this is going to be a big product because it fits a real niche in the market place. A amazing DAC and AMP that is Battery Powered and will interface with iOS Apple and Android products. I was waiting on something like this so I have purchased one in Pre-order. I would like to suggest you take a look! Thanks LH Labs!
  
Geek Out V2+


----------



## Lifemovingforwa




----------



## Poimandres

Curious to see how the resin holds up. Good luck I am done with geek.


----------



## Currawong

Since it seems some people weren't aware, I'd just like to remind people that we don't allow referral links on Head-Fi.


----------



## RareArtists

Like many others, I'm excited by the idea of this super portable unit, so I also pre-ordered the GO v2+ last night...  
  
 Being new to this world of highish-end portables, I have a few power related questions which might be obvious to others....
  
  
 Is it yet clear how the unit charges?  With wall charger or USB or both?
  
 In addition to the battery, will it be possible to power the v2+ while in use via USB like the regular GO v2 ?   Or, power with wall charger while in use?
  
 thanks for helping a newb understand the basics!


----------



## Lifemovingforwa

They have not said yet how it get charged but I would be surprised if it was not USB and no wall charger. USB would be the most convenient way of charging and if you look close you can see what looks like a mini USB port on the top or bottom.
  
 It will most likely run while charging and be able to use USB to do so. I say this because it's competitors all do this so it would be odd for it to not for the price. It would no longer compete with the other devices in it's class.
  
 This is all speculation the questions you are asking are good ones and are being asked on the LH LAB forum.


----------



## ModMax

I too am curious if you can use the device while it is charging.  According to the site for the V2+, it says that it is powered by the internal battery, but no where does it say that you can also power it through the USB.  This leads me to believe that if the battery has no charge, then it is unusable and that the USB is only for charging the battery and not powering the device.
  
 I hope they clarify this soon.
  
 Also, I wonder if the V2+ amp section can be bypassed so that the DAC can use the single-ended/balanced outputs to connect with an external amp... Anybody know this answer?


----------



## SoAmusing777

Hey, noticed the v2+ has two micro USB ports. Can anyone help me understand what they are for? I know one would be to connect to whatever, but what's the other for? Is one strictly for charging? And they say this can be used in the car with the line out, but how would it be connected?


----------



## DecentLevi

As it seems nobody has this unit yet, your best bet on the two misco-USB port question may be to contact LH labs directly.
  
 In regards to connecting this in your car: The line-out is a 3.5mm SE female jack which you would then connect to your device, depending on what device you are playing music with in your car. Many car radios have a 3.5mm line-in jack, of which you would need to use a 3.5mm male to 3.5mm male cable, or if the input is RCA then you would need a 3.5mm to RCA cable. However IMO, the point of using the likes of a DAC and/or amp for a line input into a car stereo is negated due to the less than optimal acoustic environment of a car stereo - you most likely won't hear any difference as opposed to connecting your car system directly into the music server (player).


----------



## SoAmusing777

decentlevi said:


> As it seems nobody has this unit yet, your best bet on the two misco-USB port question may be to contact LH labs directly.
> 
> In regards to connecting this in your car: The line-out is a 3.5mm SE female jack which you would then connect to your device, depending on what device you are playing music with in your car. Many car radios have a 3.5mm line-in jack, of which you would need to use a 3.5mm male to 3.5mm male cable, or if the input is RCA then you would need a 3.5mm to RCA cable. However IMO, the point of using the likes of a DAC and/or amp for a line input into a car stereo is negated due to the less than optimal acoustic environment of a car stereo - you most likely won't hear any difference as opposed to connecting your car system directly into the music server (player).


 
 I did contact em. I'll ask the other questions that were asked here as well once I get a reply. 

 So, what if the device is a phone or audio player? How would the chain go? Obviously trying to use the V2+ with the radio is dumb because the quality is crap.


----------



## SoAmusing777

What if you wanted to use this via USB with your head unit connected to your player? Possible?


----------



## DecentLevi

Yes, if you mean to use the Geek Out v2+ with your cell phone, that is what it was designed for: connect it via micro USB from your cell phone to the micro USB of the v2+ in order to take full advantage of its' DAC and amp, with your balanced or normal headphones connected to the v2. But only Android Lollipop or higher is compatible with the firmware to recognise the Geek Out v2+. Otherwise it just becomes an extra pricey amp, connected to your audio player of choice by 3.5mm to 3.5mm audio jack -
  
 Unless of course you use this awesome gem as a DAC and/or amp for your PC. I've heard that with the 100mw gain setting it woks just find connected to a full size amp. And with the fact that it's battery powered I would be interested in reading a review of somebody has tried connecting it this way to possibly gain a cleaner sound being that it's electrically isolated.


----------



## SoAmusing777

decentlevi said:


> Yes, if you mean to use the Geek Out v2 with your cell phone, that is what it was designed for: connect it via micro USB from your cell phone to the micro USB of the v2 in order to take full advantage of its' DAC and amp, with your balanced or normal headphones connected to the v2. But only Android Lollipop or higher is compatible with the firmware to recognise the Geek Out v2. Otherwise it just becomes an extra pricey amp, connected to your audio player of choice by 3.5mm to 3.5mm audio jack -
> 
> Unless of course you use this awesome gem as a DAC and/or amp for your PC. I've heard that with the 100mw gain setting it woks just find connected to a full size amp. And with the fact that it's battery powered I would be interested in reading a review of somebody has tried connecting it this way to possibly gain a cleaner sound being that it's electrically isolated.


 
 Don't see why it takes lollipop to get audio.


----------



## DecentLevi

soamusing777 said:


> Don't see why it takes lollipop to get audio.


 
That's because only Android Lollipop version or newer has the firmware needed to support the digital audio out to the Geek Out, or for any DAC for that matter. Taken from the main page of the v2+:
 
*Device Compatibility*
Geek Out V2+ is the master of adaptability. Leveraging it's own dedicated 3100mAH Lithium-Ion battery power supply, we've designed it to be compatible with iOS (with Apple Camera Kit), Android Lollipop 5.0 & USB 2.0 audio class compatible devices without draining your source devices power.


----------



## zach915m

I went for it.  I just like the fact that you can use it with a phone and your computer.  It'll work with a phone....right!?


----------



## DecentLevi

Yes, see above for cell phone device compatibility via micro-USB cable; otherwise via 3.5mm jack as an amp only.
  
 This thing is a marvel of its' time, said to be the first DAC to use the newest Sabre 9018 chip and is based on the same specs as the Geek Out v2 which has drawn acclaim from several very reputable head-fi'ers at a recent meet.


----------



## zach915m

decentlevi said:


> Yes, see above for cell phone device compatibility via micro-USB cable; otherwise via 3.5mm jack as an amp only.
> 
> This thing is a marvel of its' time, said to be the first DAC to use the newest Sabre 9018 chip and is based on the same specs as the Geek Out v2 which has drawn acclaim from several very reputable head-fi'ers at a recent meet.


 

 Ahh okay, I was on the LH labs website and all they had listed was the USB for input, so good to know you can utilize it as an amp too.


----------



## Khragon

Can this be used as a DAC only?


----------



## DecentLevi

Yes this can be used as a DAC only. Just connect the v2+ to your compatible 'droid, iPhone or PC
via micro USB cable, then to your amp via 3.5mm to RCA using the 100mw gain setting of the v2+. I read this is how they were doing it at the recent Bay Area head-fi meet, using the v2 which has identical specs minus the battery, and were quite impressed


----------



## bozoskeletonz

Not sure which thread is more up to date, but for me the battery version was $225 when I first tried but it's up to $275. Is this the case for anyone else?


----------



## feverfive

Might give this one a shot.  I've basically avoided LH, but this product should work for my needs.


----------



## Khragon

I purchased one too, been staying away from LH products as I don't like how they lure the customers into an ever deeper rabbit hole with perks after perks after perks, and then before even releasing the current product they went on and offer upgraded version and provide an upgrade path... basically your money goes in and nothing ever comes out if you continue to invest in virtual upgrades.  With GO v2, the $1/$2 "down payment" is much better, now we just hope they deliver on time.


----------



## SoAmusing777

decentlevi said:


> Yes this can be used as a DAC only. Just connect the v2+ to your compatible 'droid, iPhone or PC
> via micro USB cable, then to your amp via 3.5mm to RCA using the 100mw gain setting of the v2+. I read this is how they were doing it at the recent Bay Area head-fi meet, using the v2 which has identical specs minus the battery, and were quite impressed


 
 Do you have to connect 3.5mm to RCA, or can it all just be 3.5mm to 3.5mm?
  


bozoskeletonz said:


> Not sure which thread is more up to date, but for me the battery version was $225 when I first tried but it's up to $275. Is this the case for anyone else?


 
 There's noooo wayyyy. If so, there was an error I have to say.


----------



## DecentLevi

@SoAmusing777  yes 3.5mm to 3.5mm could work too; it depends on which input connection your amp uses


----------



## SoAmusing777

decentlevi said:


> @SoAmusing777  yes 3.5mm to 3.5mm could work too; it depends on which input connection your amp uses


 
 That was I thought, lol.


----------



## SoAmusing777

> Originally Posted by *RareArtists* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it yet clear how the unit charges?  With wall charger or USB or both?
> 
> In addition to the battery, will it be possible to power the v2+ while in use via USB like the regular GO v2 ?   Or, power with wall charger while in use?


 
  
  


lifemovingforwa said:


> They have not said yet how it get charged but I would be surprised if it was not USB and no wall charger.
> It will most likely run while charging and be able to use USB to do so.


 
  
  


modmax said:


> I too am curious if you can use the device while it is charging.


 

 Straight from Larry Ho on the forum - GO V2+ has TWO micro USB ports. One for charging, one for DAC function.
So when battery is depleted or you just want to charge. You could insert another USB cable into charging port.

The good thing about this is: We totally separate the power and signal. No sharing at all.
So when you use battery, you won't even touch a bit on computer's 5V supply.
And even when you charge via charging port, we will start have heavy regulator after that. Make sure the best power is there.

 P.S. If anyone is interested in buying, please send them or come my way, I have two referrals, so only one more for the infinity upgrade. I'd love you forever.


----------



## RedJohn456

So unless one signs up for one of the batches, no other way to buy the V2 when its released right?  Pretty much all the batches are full it looks like...


----------



## Khragon

Just watch the classified ads.. there will always be someone who want to sell theirs


----------



## SoAmusing777

redjohn456 said:


> So unless one signs up for one of the batches, no other way to buy the V2 when its released right?  Pretty much all the batches are full it looks like...


 
 I'm not sure. It does have a normal price. Like he said, watch the classifieds, and I would think they'd sell it after it is released for the normal price. The v2+ batches are not full, and it is better IMO, so if you wanna get it, you can either use someone's referral link or just do it on your own. Only difference being you'd help someone out. If so, help me! I'm at 2 refs!


----------



## RareArtists

SoAmusing777 - thanks for the charging info.


----------



## RedJohn456

soamusing777 said:


> I'm not sure. It does have a normal price. Like he said, watch the classifieds, and I would think they'd sell it after it is released for the normal price. The v2+ batches are not full, and it is better IMO, so if you wanna get it, you can either use someone's referral link or just do it on your own. Only difference being you'd help someone out. If so, help me! I'm at 2 refs!


 

 the V2+ is just as powerful as the USB version right? And the referral link would be for the regular price units?


----------



## RedJohn456

Sorry for the double post and if its already been asked, what are these upgrades? Like the Infinity upgrade?
  
 Edit: I just reread the site. Oops must have missed the part


----------



## SoAmusing777

redjohn456 said:


> the V2+ is just as powerful as the USB version right? And the referral link would be for the regular price units?


 
 Yes, from what I understand, if not better due to its isolation from the power (USB). And the ref link for either is for the special pre-order price.

 Edit: V2 - *Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR):* >105 dB unweighted. > 108 A-weighted.
 V2+ - *Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR):* >108 dB unweighted. > 111 A-weighted.

 That's all I saw.


----------



## RedJohn456

soamusing777 said:


> Yes, from what I understand, if not better due to its isolation from the power (USB). And the ref link for either is for the special pre-order price.


 

 One last question if you don't mind me asking, can the V2+ be continually used with my laptop if plugged in via the 2nd micro usb port? With the occasional battery top up if needed? I wont need potable usage a lot but it would be nice to have best of both worlds 
  
 The balanced output would be perfect for my Z5. Am hyped
  
 Edit: I read through the thread, looks like most of the info is there my bad


----------



## SoAmusing777

redjohn456 said:


> Sorry for the double post and if its already been asked, what are these upgrades? Like the Infinity upgrade?


 
 All good. It kinda has, but it is on the first page. It details the differences. 
*Geek Out V2 Infinity Specs:*

Additional 450mW output option
 Additional Digital Filter Mode (SSM)
 -3dB THD+N Performance Boost
 MSRP: $499

 Edit: Oh yeah, and 0.1%MELF resistors vs 0.5% in the regular.


----------



## Khragon

How do you check how many ref you got?
 I think I have 1 or 2, but not sure.


----------



## SoAmusing777

khragon said:


> How do you check how many ref you got?
> I think I have 1 or 2, but not sure.


 
 You have to email their support team.


----------



## SoAmusing777

redjohn456 said:


> One last question if you don't mind me asking, can the V2+ be continually used with my laptop if plugged in via the 2nd micro usb port? With the occasional battery top up if needed? I wont need potable usage a lot but it would be nice to have best of both worlds
> 
> The balanced output would be perfect for my Z5. Am hyped
> 
> Edit: I read through the thread, looks like most of the info is there my bad


 
 Yes, it can. What is the Z5?
 No worries man, it happens, btw, I edited my two last posts with more info as to better answer the question. Check it out.


----------



## RedJohn456

soamusing777 said:


> Yes, it can. What is the Z5?
> No worries man, it happens, btw, I edited my two last posts with more info as to better answer the question. Check it out.


 

 I appreciate it thanks! I was referring to the Sony XBA Z5. It is supposed to sound better thru balanced output and it comes with an extra balanced cable that are 3.5 mm trrs plugs. The V2+ would seem to fit the bill for my case.
  
 Just to clarify, as per my last question about using it as a quasi permanent solution for my laptop and the occasional trip with it outside, that should be feasible right?


----------



## SoAmusing777

redjohn456 said:


> I appreciate it thanks! I was referring to the Sony XBA Z5. It is supposed to sound better thru balanced output and it comes with an extra balanced cable that are 3.5 mm trrs plugs. The V2+ would seem to fit the bill for my case.
> 
> Just to clarify, as per my last question about using it as a quasi permanent solution for my laptop and the occasional trip with it outside, that should be feasible right?


 
 Sure. Gotcha. I'm having a hard time finding TRRS cords. Yes, I don't see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## SoAmusing777

With less than 24hours notice, I got an email about approximately an hour ago stating they want to move the pre-orders to indiegogo and collect the full amount tomorrow by 12pm PST for all the people that have already pre-ordered. That is some of the worst "business" I ever have dealt with. They can kiss my ass, and I'd stay FAR away till they get their act together. Btw, mods, if I can't cuss, go ahead and edit it, as I'm not sure if there is a rule against it from my recollection.


----------



## SoAmusing777

poimandres said:


> Curious to see how the resin holds up. Good luck I am done with geek.


 
 Smart move.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello guys, I just got an email from backer@lhlabs.com of LH Labs saying:
  
 ... "
 If you've already made a reservation for your Geek Out V2 or V2+,* we're asking you to confirm your pre-order by making your final payment on Indiegogo on Tuesday, May 19th at 12:00PMPacific time* using a special perk called "Confirm Your Pre-order."  By utilizing the Indiegogo platform, you'll also now have the added ability to upgrade your pre-order Geek Out V2 to Geek Out V2+ and/or either of the V2 or V2+ Infinity editions.
  
 By doing it this way, we'll make a splash on the first day of the campaign. This is important because we need to get into the Trending Now section of Indiegogo if we want new eyes to be opened to the awesomeness of high-end audio." ...
  
 However, I recall with absolute certainty that When I originally pre-ordered the G.O. v2, it said that I will be only charged the $1 now, and the remaining balance before my item's scheduled ship date (batch 23 for me, November 25th according to their shipping date). I then checked my original confirmation email from LH Labs and it didn't say anything about the payment date, then I went to their website and it appears they have removed the section under this product's shipping dates that says when the charge will be made.
  
 To me it seems this company is trying to scam us (again) with their fraudulent business practices by charging us much, *much* earlier than they said they will. So I responded to this email asking if my pre-order will still be valid if I don't pay tomorrow. (I wasn't expecting to pay until late November and I can't afford it yet.) I also noticed on their website the "contact us" button is not even working! 
  
 So I recommend anybody who's pre-ordered to check their email (and junk folder) to see if they got this message, and if so and if this is really true then you should give them a piece of your mind, demanding that they honor their original agreement. 
  
 I would like to mention that however bad this company's service is, their G.O. v2 products themselves are phenomenal and it's still worth getting your hands on these one way or another!


----------



## Verloren

decentlevi said:


> Hello guys, I just got an email from backer@lhlabs.com of LH Labs saying:
> 
> ... "
> If you've already made a reservation for your Geek Out V2 or V2+,* we're asking you to confirm your pre-order by making your final payment on Indiegogo on Tuesday, May 19th at 12:00PMPacific time* using a special perk called "Confirm Your Pre-order."  By utilizing the Indiegogo platform, you'll also now have the added ability to upgrade your pre-order Geek Out V2 to Geek Out V2+ and/or either of the V2 or V2+ Infinity editions.
> ...


 
 Didn't back the product, but I received the same email.


----------



## SoAmusing777

decentlevi said:


> However, I recall with absolute certainty that When I originally pre-ordered the G.O. v2, it said that I will be only charged the $1 now, and the remaining balance before my item's scheduled ship date (batch 23 for me, November 25th according to their shipping date). I then checked my original confirmation email from LH Labs and it didn't say anything about the payment date, then I went to their website and it appears they have removed the section under this product's shipping dates that says when the charge will be made.
> 
> To me it seems this company is trying to scam us (again) with their fraudulent business practices by charging us much, *much* earlier than they said they will. So I responded to this email asking if my pre-order will still be valid if I don't pay tomorrow. (I wasn't expecting to pay until late November and I can't afford it yet.) I also noticed on their website the "contact us" button is not even working!
> 
> ...


 
 Yup, got it as well. I replied to that email saying, "how about you go screw yourself". So. I don't care whether it is honored or not at this point. It isn't that important. Can't fault the engineers or whoever made the product, but definitely the people behind making this move. I smell a class action lawsuit, what do you all think?


----------



## DecentLevi

+1000 (as in Geek Out 1000 LOL) for the latest post from @SoAmusing777


----------



## Khragon

decentlevi said:


> Hello guys, I just got an email from backer@lhlabs.com of LH Labs saying:
> 
> ... "
> If you've already made a reservation for your Geek Out V2 or V2+,* we're asking you to confirm your pre-order by making your final payment on Indiegogo on Tuesday, May 19th at 12:00PMPacific time* using a special perk called "Confirm Your Pre-order."  By utilizing the Indiegogo platform, you'll also now have the added ability to upgrade your pre-order Geek Out V2 to Geek Out V2+ and/or either of the V2 or V2+ Infinity editions.
> ...


 
 I pre-ordered V2+ and got this email.  No way in h*ll am I going to pay up given I am not schedule to get my V2+ until September (if that's even will hold up).  This is shady business practice, I'm not liking this one bit.


----------



## SoAmusing777

decentlevi said:


> +1000 (as in Geek Out 1000 LOL) for the latest post from @SoAmusing777


 
 Lol, thanks. I mean, look at this even, From Casey Hartwell, admin on the forums - Difference with this campaign is that Geek Out V2 & V2+ IS READY TO GO NOW. July shipping dates WILL be met since this is not a crowd-designed project. What you see is what you get. No added features. No special requests. Nothing. Zilch. Nada. This makes this campaign incredibly easy to manage and fulfill.

 Ridiculous.


----------



## uncola

I hope the paying tomorrow is optional since I was planning to pay when MY geek out v2 shipped in batch 21, not when the first persons single geek out v2 shipped july 1 or whenever.. maybe the incentive to pay tomorrow could be the opportunity to upgrade to the gov2 infinity


----------



## SoAmusing777

uncola said:


> I hope the paying tomorrow is optional since I was planning to pay when MY geek out v2 shipped in batch 21, not when the first persons single geek out v2 shipped july 1 or whenever.. maybe the incentive to pay tomorrow could be the opportunity to upgrade to the gov2 infinity


 
 Same, but I don't think so. I don't care about what the IGG brings.


----------



## DecentLevi

I think the best way to contact LH Labs to voice your concern is through the support page, then submit a complaint ticket


----------



## audiofrk

I just replied to the email.  But I guess I will do that too.  This is ****ed.


----------



## killaHz

soamusing777 said:


> Yup, got it as well. I replied to that email saying, "how about you go screw yourself". So. I don't care whether it is honored or not at this point. It isn't that important. Can't fault the engineers or whoever made the product, but definitely the people behind making this move. *I smell a class action lawsuit, what do you all think?*




It depends on what happens to the dollar or two already committed. If LH Labs is saying "Give us the $225 (or whatever) right now, or your payment is forfeit," then a pre-ordering customer has been damaged. A class action lawsuit for such customers in the United States would probably be legally viable, but the class in question would be quite small, and thus not worth most class-action firms' time. ($2 damages x at most a few thousand people is nothing. If the damages is $2, a lawyer wants to see a few million claimants.)

I don't think that's what LH Labs is saying. They are already on shaky ground, reputation-wise. Simply seizing the pre-order money from Geek Out v2(+) would be the end of their reputation among the audio tech community.

I think what they're saying is true: they want to make a big IndieGoGo splash, so they are offering free upgrade paths to people who pay the full freight today, and only today (May 19). Given their past, it's still a little grubby, but I don't think there's any aspect of coercion to this morning's email.

EDIT: Actually, although I'm in line for a Geek Out v2, and could really see the benefit of getting a v2+ Infinity while they're going for cheap, I may still not do it. At this point, I'm starting to worry that LH Labs is devolving into a Ponzi scheme, where they're paying for the really good deals on Product X by pre-selling a bunch of features on Product Y. The $60 bucks I might save by upgrading now is offset by the possibility that maybe the buyers of Product Y are going be the ones left holding the bag when the money runs out.


----------



## SoAmusing777

matthew420 said:


> It depends on what happens to the dollar or two already committed. If LH Labs is saying "Give us the $225 (or whatever) right now, or your payment is forfeit," then a pre-ordering customer has been damaged. A class action lawsuit for such customers in the United States would probably be legally viable, but the class in question would be quite small, and thus not worth most class-action firms' time. ($2 damages x at most a few thousand people is nothing. If the damages is $2, a lawyer wants to see a few million claimants.)
> 
> I don't think that's what LH Labs is saying. They are already on shaky ground, reputation-wise. Simply seizing the pre-order money from Geek Out v2(+) would be the end of their reputation among the audio tech community.
> 
> ...


 
 That's initially what I thought was going to happen by reading the email, but then I was like hmm, I'm not sure. Yeah, a class action really wouldn't be too profitable for a lawyer. 

 That's fine if that's what they want to do, as I don't really care about the upgrade path. I do wonder what the return/refund policy is for those going through IGG since the terms are different. 

 I am wondering and worrying the same thing myself.


----------



## SoAmusing777

On the forums from admin Casey Hartwell - You'll need to pay the remaining balance before we wrap up the IGG campaign. We'll give you plenty of notice on the final date.

 That wasn't the original plan. The plan was pay prior to shipping, not when the random IGG "wraps up".


----------



## killaHz

soamusing777 said:


> On the forums from admin Casey Hartwell - You'll need to pay the remaining balance before we wrap up the IGG campaign. We'll give you plenty of notice on the final date.
> 
> 
> That wasn't the original plan. The plan was pay prior to shipping, not when the random IGG "wraps up".




No bueno.

They must really be hard pressed for cash to even think about doing this.


----------



## SoAmusing777

matthew420 said:


> No bueno.
> 
> They must really be hard pressed for cash to even think about doing this.


 
 From Casey's post about it being ready to go now - Also, there is not and never has been a cash crunch. I'm not sure how many times we have to reiterate this to people.

 So.. no.


----------



## SoAmusing777

Just got this email - This is Stephanie at LH labs, thank you for your time. At this time I am unable to process a refund of the pre-order for the Go V2/GO V2+ as the money has been allocated to the production of the unit. You do not have to pay the remaining balance on the indiegogo campaign page right away, you are able to pay for the remaining balance at anytime during the campaign. Thank you again for your time and support. At this time I will be closing this ticket. Please feel free to open a new ticket if you have any new questions.

 My email said - Do not and will not support this paying in full with not even 24hours notice, especially on a different platform than originally. I care nothing for what IGG offers. 
10231


----------



## audiofrk

Just got an answer to my refund request this is what they told me 


This is Stephanie at LH labs, thank you for your time. At this time I am unable to process a refund of the pre-order for the Go V2/GO V2+ as the money has been allocated to the production of the unit. You do not have to pay the remaining balance on the indiegogo campaign page right away, you are able to pay for the remaining balance at anytime during the campaign. Thank you again for your time and support. At this time I will be closing this ticket. Please feel free to open a new ticket if you have any new questions.

So I guess it'd lose $2 dollars or $277. My advice is to lose $2 now as a company that refuse to issue a refund on a product that they claim to have already built and simultanously havent yet built will not honor any other agreement.


----------



## killaHz

soamusing777 said:


> From Casey's post about it being ready to go now - Also, there is not and never has been a cash crunch. I'm not sure how many times we have to reiterate this to people.
> 
> 
> So.. no.




Well, it would be pretty poor Ponzi-scheme technique to *tell* people you're running out of cash and need to sell another wave of investors in order to cover your current commitments.


----------



## SoAmusing777

matthew420 said:


> Well, it would be pretty poor Ponzi-scheme technique to *tell* people you're running out of cash and need to sell another wave of investors in order to cover your current commitments.


 
 Lol, okay, you got me there, but yeah was just sharing what they said.


----------



## SoAmusing777

They are doing refunds on the pre-orders now. Anyway, the original plan was to pay prior to shipping, not at the end of the IGG campaign, which is in 60days, so yes, I get to pay less money by pre-ordering, but I have to pay in full at a different time, but then I have to wait MONTHS till my batch ships in November? I really am pretty sketched out at doing that with how they've handled things. What are anyone else's thoughts? Now, if I could pay in full in 60days, then have them ship out my product as soon as they could, instead of having to wait till November, I'd be more comfortable.


----------



## Lifemovingforwa

Well it is a shame that they have chosen this route. I was ready to buy both over time but now will be lucky to come up with the money to buy one. I am not a wealthy man and while this is a hobby I enjoy I have to do thing very slowly as the funds for laying out $500 dollars are just not there. It seems if they are trying to bring high end sound to the masses then it would be good for them to remember that the masses are often the folks that live pay check to pay check if not having less then that. I have always understood that we are watching LH Labs do in public what most companies do in private. They are testing in public where most would have early adopters they send the product to work the bugs out. Here we see them all because we are the early adopters. But this thing with the Geek Out V2 Sisters seem unnecessary and not customer service orientated. Now because I will have no money until late in the new campaign I did not know about until yesterday I am stuck. I guess I feel abandoned in favor of those who have plenty of disposable income. I started this thread because I was excited about the offering that LH Labs was making of a product that I could afford to order now pay as I could and participate in over time. Now that is all gone, well I have offered my two cents and because I know that this matters to no one but me I will get off the soap box and hand it over to someone else.


----------



## SoAmusing777

I feel you man, and what about the people that reffered for infinity upgrades? I had 1 towards that, so, what's the deal now? Can't order through the site.


----------



## Khragon

I'm on the fence on this one, I'm in group 6 for a v2+, which supposedly will ship early September, so if I pay at the end of the campaign, it would be July, 2 months before shipping date. I'm OK with that, but a part of me wanted to ditch LH labs due to this shady action. I'll leaning toward getting my $2 back.


----------



## audiofrk

my advice...
  
  
 get your money back, even if you change your mind take a look at the for sale forums and you'll see that even people that back there products don't want it and you can get it on the cheap.


----------



## SoAmusing777

audiofrk said:


> my advice...
> 
> 
> get your money back, even if you change your mind take a look at the for sale forums and you'll see that even people that back there products don't want it and you can get it on the cheap.


 
 Not bad advice at all.


----------



## audiofrk

soamusing777 said:


> Not bad advice at all.




Thank you I try to look out for the community.


----------



## SoAmusing777

audiofrk said:


> Thank you I try to look out for the community.


 
 Same. Still doesn't answer my question about the infinity upgrade by referring though.


----------



## Dithyrambes

I don't really understand the Price Hike in the infinity upgrade for the V2+. I know you get your THD+N -3db wtvr that really does and better MELF resistors, some streaming filter, and 450mW power. All in all, good features, but not really needed but they charge an extra 200+ for the upgrade? You could almost preorder another geekout v2. It also puts it dangerously close to ifi Micro IDSD, which you could have without all the troubles of indiegogo campaigning and their business practices. LH labs fails.


----------



## Khragon

The additional features is where LH Lab makes the money.  Those additions are not worth any where near +$200.
 They know audiophile well, and it's true we like to pony up 50% cash for 5% (if even) gain.


----------



## SoAmusing777

That's why the only way I'm getting the infinity version is by reffering 3 people.


----------



## SoAmusing777

I think the best way to get this at a lower price like it is now at the pre-release price, is to wait till it's sold used by some peeps, which won't be too long, or pick it up on another website that will have it low. That way your money isn't tied up for a long time, nor are you on the hook if something goes wrong.


----------



## audiofrk

Sorry can't help you out maybe light harmonic will grace us with there presence


----------



## SoAmusing777

audiofrk said:


> Sorry can't help you out maybe light harmonic will grace us with there presence.


 
 Ha, Manny doesn't like being around because of all the talk of ponzi, cash crunching, bankruptcy, and such. No help needed though.


----------



## SoAmusing777

Got an answer on the warranty period. I feel that 2yrs should be the standard in the least, as 1yr doesn't really say I stand behind my product, but whatever.
  
That is great question.
 
The way we usually have done this in the past is offer a Year warranty with the ability to purchase extended warranty for two up to three years.
 
there is some math involved that would determine the price of the extended warranty that my procurement team will need to have nailed down.
 
Best regards Manny,
  
 Wanted to add this also from Manny - 
  
 No worries, we will have solid answers for this and you will be surprised. The basic principle is, if can bring in enough dollars we can offer more options at no cost to the customer.
  
 Check out the warranty situation we did with Pulse, We hit our "stretch goal" and offered a two year warranty to all purchases because enough dollars were brought in, this was at no added cost to the customer.

 That would put some faith in the company for me. Make me more eager to go through with it.


----------



## qsk78

Tried to pre-order but it leads me to this site
 https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-out-v2-portable-headphone-amplifier/contributions/new/#/contribute?perk_id=2870089
  
 But this is not purchasing but Contribution. Does this guarantee that I get the device if I pay here?


----------



## Khragon

qsk78 said:


> Tried to pre-order but it leads me to this site
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-out-v2-portable-headphone-amplifier/contributions/new/#/contribute?perk_id=2870089
> 
> But this is not purchasing but Contribution. Does this guarantee that I get the device if I pay here?


 

 Nothing is guarantee with LH Lab, just roll the dice.  If you haven't pre-order before that is not the perk you want.  You want the get the early bird one.  And that has no delivery date stated at all, so expect to be last in line, my guess, you won't get it until 2016.


----------



## zach915m

khragon said:


> Nothing is guarantee with LH Lab, just roll the dice.  If you haven't pre-order before that is not the perk you want.  You want the get the early bird one.  And that has no delivery date stated at all, so expect to be last in line, my guess, you won't get it until 2016.


 

 I pre-ordered before the Indie-Go-Go campaign was announced for the V2+, it's not conclusively answered in the emails, maybe one of you guys know.  Do I absolutely have to continue my order through Indie-Go-Go to get my V2+?  Or can I just wait until after the campaign and still pay the $ when my unit is ready since I paid my $2 through their website? 
  
 It just doesn't seem they said that I HAVE to pay through the campaign, but said that they would LIKE it if I did.  I can open a ticket if I need to.


----------



## uncola

The email said they would like it if you paid on the first day of the campaign so they get listed as a trending campaign.  but yes you have to pay during the campaign to get your geek out v2..  I think it's a 60 day campaign.  I'm going to wait til the last day to decide.. not sure if I should get this since I have  vi dac coming in the same time frame as my batch 21 geek out v2


----------



## beats88666

Does anybody here has a chance to listen to geek out V2 yet? I have a Oppo HA-2, which is very good as I listened. It can be connected to iPhone directly via lightning to USB cable, however, V2+ connect iPhone via camera kit + lightning cable, which is one extra cable and lose its mobility. And Oppo cost $299. I am wondering how much better is V2+ sounds than Oppo HA-2 to justify the extra cable and waiting time?


----------



## zach915m

uncola said:


> The email said they would like it if you paid on the first day of the campaign so they get listed as a trending campaign.  but yes you have to pay during the campaign to get your geek out v2..  I think it's a 60 day campaign.  I'm going to wait til the last day to decide.. not sure if I should get this since I have  vi dac coming in the same time frame as my batch 21 geek out v2


 

 Cool thanks!  Me too, I'll probably make a split second decision right at the end.


----------



## SoAmusing777

qsk78 said:


>


 


zach915m said:


>


 


uncola said:


>


 
 If any of you plan to get it, let me know. I'm trying to get an infinity version of the V2+, because if otherwise, I'm not getting anything. I need to get like 1 more referral. No benefit buying it yourself or going through me, but I can answer questions


----------



## noa2450

This product indeed seems to be worthy the bucks, tho their marketing strategy seems completely childish.

That said, I do feel an urge to preorder the v2+ - but can anyone tell me what batch they are at now and when it will be shipped. I cannot see that information myself before payment on IGG.

My very best regards.


----------



## prot

audiofrk said:


> my advice...
> 
> 
> get your money back, even if you change your mind take a look at the for sale forums and you'll see that even people that back there products don't want it and you can get it on the cheap.




+100
Really pissed about this right now. I took the preorder offer only because they promised 'no fees until shipping' .. and figured out there will be enough reviews before I get my turn at the end of the year. 

But a few weeks ago I got an email saying that I should pay in ~2 months via Indiegogo ... kinda pricky but still somewhat ok so I did nothing. But then I got another email yesterday saying that I have two days to pay... together with a clear threat that they'll cancel my preorder if I dont. 

F*uck off LH. You had about 10 campaigns up to now, raised tens of millions and did not deliver even one single time. Do you guys have any ideas what a promise means!? Any ideas what delivering on a promise means ?! 

You can count on a indiegogo complaint from me, this is screwed.


----------



## Khragon

Got this email:
 Quote:


> We found a problem, however, in the way we're handling pre-orders, thanks to the astute eyes of some of our Indiegogo backers who didn't pre-order on our website. They're wondering why they have to wait until December or even January before we start shipping their units when they're the ones who’ve already paid in full. It's a valid concern, especially when you consider that a few folks reserved more than needed spots in the queue by* throwing in just a few dollars*. It’s just created all kinds of issues for everyone.


 
 Gavin needs to learn some respect, how would he know the people that put in multiple order won't honor their deposit, and who decided to list their product for pre-sale at "just a few dollars"???  It's obvious that LH Lab really is the one that is not honoring their own pre-order terms.  Like I said before, this is all a scam to get onto Indiegogo trending listing, no person/company in their right mind open a product for sale with a deposit for $1/$2, at least it needs to be 20-50%.  I'm was contemplating of paying at the end of the campaign, but after reading this email, I won't be.


----------



## khaos974

Does anyone know if the Geek Out V2+ can work with a dead battery when plugged in the USB port of a computer?


----------



## killaHz

khragon said:


> > We found a problem, however, in the way we're handling pre-orders, thanks to the astute eyes of some of our Indiegogo backers who didn't pre-order on our website. They're wondering why they have to wait until December or even January before we start shipping their units when they're the ones who’ve already paid in full. It's a valid concern, especially when you consider that a few folks reserved more than needed spots in the queue by throwing in just a few dollars. It’s just created all kinds of issues for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin needs to learn some respect, how would he know the people that put in multiple order won't honor their deposit, and who decided to list their product for pre-sale at "just a few dollars"???  It's obvious that LH Lab really is the one that is not honoring their own pre-order terms.  Like I said before, this is all a scam to get onto Indiegogo trending listing, no person/company in their right mind open a product for sale with a deposit for $1/$2, at least it needs to be 20-50%.  I'm was contemplating of paying at the end of the campaign, but after reading this email, I won't be.




They sold cheap options to buy, and now, due to complaints from the non-buyers of those options, they're retroactively and unilaterally modifying the terms under which those options were sold. 

This might make a decent exam question in a law school Contracts exam. The only reason they're going to get away with this is the fact that the dollar sums involved are small. If the sums were worth litigating over, they would be in a world of hurt.


----------



## SoAmusing777

matthew420 said:


> They sold cheap options to buy, and now, due to complaints from the non-buyers of those options, they're retroactively and unilaterally modifying the terms under which those options were sold.
> 
> This might make a decent exam question in a law school Contracts exam. The only reason they're going to get away with this is the fact that the dollar sums involved are small. If the sums were worth litigating over, they would be in a world of hurt.


 
 And honestly, I kinda wish the dollar amount was higher, so that would stop this BS. They have lost my business until they change their ways. Go get F'D LH labs, POS.


----------



## senorx12562

matthew420 said:


> Well, it would be pretty poor Ponzi-scheme technique to *tell* people you're running out of cash and need to sell another wave of investors in order to cover your current commitments.


 
 Yeah, only the gummint can get away with that.


----------



## senorx12562

matthew420 said:


> They sold cheap options to buy, and now, due to complaints from the non-buyers of those options, they're retroactively and unilaterally modifying the terms under which those options were sold.
> 
> This might make a decent exam question in a law school Contracts exam. The only reason they're going to get away with this is the fact that the dollar sums involved are small. If the sums were worth litigating over, they would be in a world of hurt.


 
 I'd say it is safe to assume you are not a lawyer.


----------



## senorx12562

I purchased a Pulse vanilla through their indiegogo campaign, and have no complaints about the way that was handled. The device itself sounds fantastic, and their customer support has been impeccable. I pre-ordered ordered the v2+, and had no problem paying in full when asked. I also had no problem with them bumping people who had paid in full ahead of people who'd paid $2. I'm excited to get the device. My 2 cents.


----------



## Joeybgood

senorx12562 said:


> I purchased a Pulse vanilla through their indiegogo campaign, and have no complaints about the way that was handled. The device itself sounds fantastic, and their customer support has been impeccable. I pre-ordered ordered the v2+, and had no problem paying in full when asked. I also had no problem with them bumping people who had paid in full ahead of people who'd paid $2. I'm excited to get the device. My 2 cents.


 

 This may have already been addressed, but is the USB port on the V2+ a micro? If so, can anyone recommend a micro to micro OTG cable to connect to my android phone? tks!!


----------



## DecentLevi

Yes it appears that V2+ uses a micro cable, but I would assume that perhaps one is already included. Quite honestly, probably only 1 out of a million people are able to hear any difference for sound quality of digital signal cables (I speak from experience), so just about any micro to micro USB cable that you can find online (Google shopping, Amazon, eBay, etc.) would yield precisely the same result, starting at around $3.


----------



## Joeybgood

I would agree but I'm not having much luck locating one as yet . only want it to be 4" or so in length. I'll touch base with Gavin to see if one will be included.


----------



## gikigill

Fiio does make one. Can't remember the name though.


----------



## Dithyrambes

joeybgood said:


> I would agree but I'm not having much luck locating one as yet . only want it to be 4" or so in length. I'll touch base with Gavin to see if one will be included.


 
 They said only a charging cable would be included.


----------



## senorx12562

Ironic that after posting that I had no problem paying them up front, when inquiring about I found out that one can only use their proprietary cable which is a micro to micro usg OTG cable (and one terminal has the sense pin grounded so a plain micro to micro cable will not work. Apparently ONLY LH makes such a cable. $99. There is no other way to get a digital signal into the V2+. It can only be used with an OTG enabled Android (Lollipop and above only please,which nothing I own is) and their bespoke cable. I assume it can be used with an ios cck kit as well (don't know- don't do ios). Since my plan was to use my x5 as transport using the v2+ as DAC/amp, It is totally worthless to me. As far as portability goes, for me, it's as portable as my pulse sitting on my desk. Which was not clearly disclosed before I had to pony up. Manny at LH Labs has assured me that I will be refunded my $ as soon as they can get " all the data" from IGG. In the meantime, They have $286 of mine that they can't refund, while I wait for a device I can't use. We'll see. Oh, and as an aside, their ticket system for customer support is, bar none, the absolute worst model I've ever seen. LH could learn from Comcast when it comes to customer support. More fool me, I guess. Hoist on my own petard.


----------



## senorx12562

gikigill said:


> Fiio does make one. Can't remember the name though.


 
 I do not believe this is true.


----------



## AustinValentine

senorx12562 said:


> Ironic that after posting that I had no problem paying them up front, when inquiring about I found out that one can only use their proprietary cable which is a micro to micro usg OTG cable (and one terminal has the sense pin grounded so a plain micro to micro cable will not work. Apparently ONLY LH makes such a cable. $99. There is no other way to get a digital signal into the V2+. It can only be used with an OTG enabled Android (Lollipop and above only please,which nothing I own is) and their bespoke cable. I assume it can be used with an ios cck kit as well (don't know- don't do ios). Since my plan was to use my x5 as transport using the v2+ as DAC/amp, It is totally worthless to me. As far as portability goes, for me, it's as portable as my pulse sitting on my desk. Which was not clearly disclosed before I had to pony up. Manny at LH Labs has assured me that I will be refunded my $ as soon as they can get " all the data" from IGG. In the meantime, They have $286 of mine that they can't refund, while I wait for a device I can't use. We'll see. Oh, and as an aside, their ticket system for customer support is, bar none, the absolute worst model I've ever seen. LH could learn from Comcast when it comes to customer support. More fool me, I guess. Hoist on my own petard.


 
  
 All Micro-to-Micro USB-OTG cables have the sense (or ID) pin grounded. That's actually what differentiates an OTG cable from a non-OTG cable. See DanBa's post here that shows the pin configuration for normal vs OTG. 
  
 Plenty of manufacturers make these - you can find dozens on Amazon. 
  
 That being said, it would be helpful if you could reproduce the email from LH or other source that told you that only their proprietary cable would work with the device. If _they (LH) were the ones told you _that you can only use their $99 cable with the V2+ specifically via email, then that's another matter entirely. I'm interested in what source you have for this information.


----------



## Dithyrambes

I am just concerned they will ship the V2+ without the necessary cables for operation. All they include is a charging cable...but they say you need to use their lightspeed 1g cable and their otg cable to get the best out of their device. I find it annoying how we have to purchase more to use the product out of the box, yet alone the level of performance a device is made to give. I opened a ticket at LH labs, but they still have not yet addressed it....its been over 12 hours.


----------



## AustinValentine

dithyrambes said:


> I am just concerned they will ship the V2+ without the necessary cables for operation. All they include is a charging cable...but they say you need to use their lightspeed 1g cable and their otg cable to get the best out of their device. I find it annoying how we have to purchase more to use the product out of the box, yet alone the level of performance a device is made to give. I opened a ticket at LH labs, but they still have not yet addressed it....its been over 12 hours.


 
  
 If it's only been 12 hours it means that you sent the message on a Sunday night on a 4th of July Holiday weekend. There's also a three hour time difference between you and LH; from NY to California. It's probably going to take a bit more time to get a response. 
  
 There's a wide difference between "only works with" and "get the best out of". I personally wouldn't trust that their USB OTG cables are any better/different from a stock OTG cable produced by a third party. For example: In the case of the short usb cable in the case of short USB extension cable that came with the GO450/720/1000, a number of people (myself included) had the extender cable break after very little use. I'm my case, it was in less than 10 hours of use. My el cheapo replacement that I bought off of Amazon for $7 kept going like a workhorse and didn't sound any different. 
  
 With a lot of high end audio products, manufacturers don't provide cables. For example, the Cavalli Liquid Carbon - a boutique amplifier - doesn't even come with a power cable. It's a pretty annoying practice but at this point the hobby only has itself to blame. As a hobby, we're pretty obsessed with boutique or individualized cabling. Manufacturers know this.


----------



## Dithyrambes

austinvalentine said:


> If it's only been 12 hours it means that you sent the message on a Sunday night on a 4th of July Holiday weekend. There's also a three hour time difference between you and LH; from NY to California. It's probably going to take a bit more time to get a response.
> 
> There's a wide difference between "only works with" and "get the best out of". I personally wouldn't trust that their USB OTG cables are any better/different from a stock OTG cable produced by a third party. For example: In the case of the short usb cable in the case of short USB extension cable that came with the GO450/720/1000, a number of people (myself included) had the extender cable break after very little use. I'm my case, it was in less than 10 hours of use. My el cheapo replacement that I bought off of Amazon for $7 kept going like a workhorse and didn't sound any different.
> 
> With a lot of high end audio products, manufacturers don't provide cables. For example, the Cavalli Liquid Carbon - a boutique amplifier - doesn't even come with a power cable. It's a pretty annoying practice but at this point the hobby only has itself to blame. As a hobby, we're pretty obsessed with boutique or individualized cabling. Manufacturers know this.


 
 I just hope it sounds good. I already have an ifi Micro iDSD, which can do everything. If it doesn't sound as good or surpass it, I will sell it and get a project Polaris for my he-560s


----------



## senorx12562

austinvalentine said:


> All Micro-to-Micro USB-OTG cables have the sense (or ID) pin grounded. That's actually what differentiates an OTG cable from a non-OTG cable. See DanBa's post here that shows the pin configuration for normal vs OTG.
> 
> Plenty of manufacturers make these - you can find dozens on Amazon.
> 
> That being said, it would be helpful if you could reproduce the email from LH or other source that told you that only their proprietary cable would work with the device. If _they (LH) were the ones told you _that you can only use their $99 cable with the V2+ specifically via email, then that's another matter entirely. I'm interested in what source you have for this information.


 

    


 
Ticket: https://support.lhlabs.com/helpdesk/tickets/11824
   I see Kurt, well i have the V2+ prototype and use the Tidal app for all my hifi music since they have a huge library of audio, pretty much anything i can think of they had. it can also be use for a Apple computer or PC if you have a just a Micro to USB A male. 
  
 Best regards Manny, 



> On Fri, 19 Jun at 3:52 PM , Kurt Hertel <senorx12562@gmail.com> wrote: Can you guys make a trs (mono) 3.5 mm to micro usb digital cable. That would do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 11824  




  

  


    














 
 *Kurt Hertel* <senorx12562@gmail.com> 
 Jun 19 

 ​ ​

 

​ 
 to Technical





 
 

  
  
  
  
   So for me, it's not really a mobile device. I already have 4 DACs for pcs including a pulse, so I hardly hardly need another. Can you at least find me some direction as to how to rig a 3.5mm mono plug to a cable with a Micro usb plug? Otherwise, you're basically telling me " Tough ****, can't help you dude," correct?









  

  


    













 
 *Manny Torres* 
 Jun 19 

 ​ ​

 

​ 
 to me





 
 

  
  
  
  
Hi Kurt Hertel,

 Ticket: https://support.lhlabs.com/helpdesk/tickets/11824

 That would be a very hard cable to find. I wouldn't leave you with a device you couldn't use. The only issue is that i am unable to refund for this until the campaign is over. ( all the data is on Indiegogo's database till we get it at the end of the campaign). 

 Best regards Manny,   



> On Fri, 19 Jun at 4:50 PM , Kurt Hertel <senorx12562@gmail.com> wrote: So for me, it's not really a mobile device. I already have 4 DACs for pcs including a pulse, so I hardly hardly need another. Can you at least find me some direction as to how to rig a 3.5mm mono plug to a cable with a Micro usb plug? Otherwise, you're basically telling me " Tough ****, can't help you dude," correct?
> 
> 
> > On Jun 19, 2015 6:41 PM, "Manny Torres" <support@lhlabs.freshdesk.com> wrote:
> ...


 11824  




  

  


    














*Kurt Hertel* 
 When is the campaign over?

 Jun 19 

 
 


  













*Stephanie Rodriguez* 
 This is Stephanie at LH labs, thank you for your time. Manny is out for the d...

 Jun 22 

 
 


  













*Manny Torres* 
 Thank you for your time Kurt, So i will put this ticket on freeze, ( it will ...

 Jun 24 (12 days ago) 

 
 


  












 
 *Kurt Hertel* <senorx12562@gmail.com> 
 Jun 24 (12 days ago) 

 ​ ​

 

​ 
 to Technical





 
 

  
  
  
  
   Thank you Manny






   

 On Jun 24, 2015 11:36 AM, "Manny Torres" <support@lhlabs.freshdesk.com> wrote: 





> Hi Kurt Hertel,
> 
> Ticket: https://support.lhlabs.com/helpdesk/tickets/11824
> Thank you for your time Kurt,
> ...


 




  

  







  Click here to Reply or Forward



 









  
  



 
11.32 GB (17%) of 65 GB used
Manage
​ Terms - Privacy


Last account activity: 4 minutes ago
Details​  ​


  
     


  

  

  
Technical Support Team Add to circles​ 
 

 

 


 

Show details​


----------



## senorx12562

austinvalentine said:


> All Micro-to-Micro USB-OTG cables have the sense (or ID) pin grounded. That's actually what differentiates an OTG cable from a non-OTG cable. See DanBa's post here that shows the pin configuration for normal vs OTG.
> 
> Plenty of manufacturers make these - you can find dozens on Amazon.
> 
> That being said, it would be helpful if you could reproduce the email from LH or other source that told you that only their proprietary cable would work with the device. If _they (LH) were the ones told you _that you can only use their $99 cable with the V2+ specifically via email, then that's another matter entirely. I'm interested in what source you have for this information.


 
 Please provide a link for a USB Micro Male to USB Micro Male OTG cable, if you would be so kind. It's something of a moot point for my intended use however, since it has to be an Android/lollipop device.


----------



## AustinValentine

Wait...did you actually ask if they could make a... "Can you guys make a trs (mono) 3.5 mm to micro usb digital cable. That would do the trick."
  
  
 Their response, "That would be a very hard cable to find" was actually a pretty kind response. _That cable would be quite impossible to find_. 
  
 You're asking them to have a cable convert an Analog-to-USB Digital signal. That's what a DAC does.


----------



## AustinValentine

senorx12562 said:


> Please provide a link for a USB Micro Male to USB Micro Male OTG cable, if you would be so kind. It's something of a moot point for my intended use however, since it has to be an Android/lollipop device.


 
  
 See: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XYy1FuzDUeUFBGX05GTjU2UWc/edit  <--- This is DanBa's Google Drive list of USB OTG-Cables available for purchase. It comes from this thread. 
  
 And it doesn't have to be an Android Lollipop device. Many, many non-Lollipop devices are USB-OTG capable. That's also covered in the thread I linked.


----------



## senorx12562

austinvalentine said:


> Wait...did you actually ask if they could make a... "Can you guys make a trs (mono) 3.5 mm to micro usb digital cable. That would do the trick."
> 
> 
> Their response, "That would be a very hard cable to find" was actually a pretty kind response. _That cable would be quite impossible to find_.
> ...


 
 X5 puts out a digital signal via a trs mono 3.5mm plug, teminating at a coax digital to dap. Where did you get the idea I was trying to output an analog signal? If it's analog already, I certainly don't need a DAC.


----------



## senorx12562

austinvalentine said:


> See: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XYy1FuzDUeUFBGX05GTjU2UWc/edit  <--- This is DanBa's Google Drive list of USB OTG-Cables available for purchase. It comes from this thread.
> 
> And it doesn't have to be an Android Lollipop device. Many, many non-Lollipop devices are USB-OTG capable. That's also covered in the thread I linked.


 
 If you read the email exchange then you know that LH labs said themselves that only ios 6 and lillipop support this functionality.


----------



## AustinValentine

senorx12562 said:


> If you read the email exchange then you know that LH labs said themselves that only ios 6 and lillipop support this functionality.


 
  
 If you read the thread that I posted (at all) you'd also see that that's clearly not the case. 
  
 Also, here's your USB Micro B to Micro B OTG Cable. http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Portable_Cable_p/aat0000200.htm%22  It's designed for the TTVJ Apex Glacier, which is a very similar use case to the V2/V2+.


----------



## AustinValentine

senorx12562 said:


> X5 puts out a digital signal via a trs mono 3.5mm plug, teminating at a coax digital to dap. Where did you get the idea I was trying to output an analog signal? If it's analog already, I certainly don't need a DAC.


 
  
 You're using the X5's Coaxial/SPDIF output signal then. You're not looking for a 3.5 mm TRS plug - you're looking for a SPDIF to USB converter. Those also exist, but not in any sort of easily portable form factor. (See: The Gustard U12, Melodious, Ciunas Converter, Off Ramp 5, Audiobyte Hydra X, Peachtree T1/X1, ad infinitum.)


----------



## senorx12562

austinvalentine said:


> You're using the X5's Coaxial/SPDIF output signal then. You're not looking for a 3.5 mm TRS plug - you're looking for a SPDIF to USB converter. Those also exist, but not in any sort of easily portable form factor. (See: The Gustard U12, Melodious, Ciunas Converter, Off Ramp 5, Audiobyte Hydra X, Peachtree T1/X1, ad infinitum.)


 
 Of course it's a coax out, I can't get a digital signal from a line out. The point is that one end is a 3.5mm trs plug, carrying a digital signal. It is a stupid design to only have one way to input a digital signal into a DAC. They couldn't do a coax in, or a combo coax optical? Are you saying that you can output a digital signal via a trs plug but you couldn't input same via a trs input?


----------



## AustinValentine

senorx12562 said:


> Of course it's a coax out, I can't get a digital signal from a line out. The point is that one end is a 3.5mm trs plug, carrying a digital signal. It is a stupid design to only have one way to input a digital signal into a DAC. They couldn't do a coax in, or a combo coax optical? Are you saying that you can output a digital signal via a trs plug but you couldn't input same via a trs input?


 
  
 It's a 3.5mm port but it's not a TRS. Look at your adapter (http://www.head-fi.org/t/742780/help-needed-connecting-fiio-x5-to-stereo#post_11055056). TRS means Tip-Ring-Sleeve, which is for carrying analog stereo signals. Notice that your Coaxial adapter only has one band on it that doesn't line up with the standard two bands of a TRS plug? (http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/40/4049c115_1000x500px-1402b29f_trs.jpg)
  
 That's not a TRS plug. You can't carry a digital signal by way of a TRS plug. 
  
 You should have checked to see if the V2/V2+ had an optical input (or any input other than USB) _before you bought the device_. Which is dumber: designing a device with only one way of inputting a digital signal or buying a device that you're not sure can carry the digital signal that you plan on using?


----------



## Joeybgood

austinvalentine said:


> It's a 3.5mm port but it's not a TRS. Look at your adapter (http://www.head-fi.org/t/742780/help-needed-connecting-fiio-x5-to-stereo#post_11055056). TRS means Tip-Ring-Sleeve, which is for carrying analog stereo signals. Notice that your Coaxial adapter only has one band on it that doesn't line up with the standard two bands of a TRS plug? (http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/40/4049c115_1000x500px-1402b29f_trs.jpg)
> 
> That's not a TRS plug. You can't carry a digital signal by way of a TRS plug.
> 
> You should have checked to see if the V2/V2+ had an optical input (or any input other than USB) _before you bought the device_. Which is dumber: designing a device with only one way of inputting a digital signal or buying a device that you're not sure can carry the digital signal that you plan on using?


 
 and the gloves are off!!! lol


----------



## senorx12562

austinvalentine said:


> It's a 3.5mm port but it's not a TRS. Look at your adapter (http://www.head-fi.org/t/742780/help-needed-connecting-fiio-x5-to-stereo#post_11055056). TRS means Tip-Ring-Sleeve, which is for carrying analog stereo signals. Notice that your Coaxial adapter only has one band on it that doesn't line up with the standard two bands of a TRS plug? (http://cdn.head-fi.org/4/40/4049c115_1000x500px-1402b29f_trs.jpg)
> 
> That's not a TRS plug. You can't carry a digital signal by way of a TRS plug.
> 
> You should have checked to see if the V2/V2+ had an optical input (or any input other than USB) _before you bought the device_. Which is dumber: designing a device with only one way of inputting a digital signal or buying a device that you're not sure can carry the digital signal that you plan on using?


 
 Cosider me suitably chastened your highness. I shall not darken your door again.


----------



## Joeybgood

Here's the scoop on Micro to Micro USB OTG cables from Gina of LH Labs... Guess they didn't anticipate anyone wanting to utilize the V2+ for streaming music sites from their smartphones... I truly am having a hard time fathoming that.. anyhow...
  
 Hi Joseph,
  
 We currently are not providing the micro B to B Male USB OTG cable. This may change in the future if we get more of a demand for these cables. Gina


----------



## senorx12562

joeybgood said:


> Here's the scoop on Micro to Micro USB OTG cables from Gina of LH Labs... Guess they didn't anticipate anyone wanting to utilize the V2+ for streaming music sites from their smartphones... I truly am having a hard time fathoming that.. anyhow...
> 
> Hi Joseph,
> 
> We currently are not providing the micro B to B Male USB OTG cable. This may change in the future if we get more of a demand for these cables. Gina


 
 Unbelieveable.


----------



## AustinValentine

joeybgood said:


> Here's the scoop on Micro to Micro USB OTG cables from Gina of LH Labs... Guess they didn't anticipate anyone wanting to utilize the V2+ for streaming music sites from their smartphones... I truly am having a hard time fathoming that.. anyhow...
> 
> Hi Joseph,
> 
> We currently are not providing the micro B to B Male USB OTG cable. This may change in the future if we get more of a demand for these cables. Gina


 
  
 I think they probably need to communicate with their Customer Service people a little more closely. Check out 42 seconds in. There's a Note 4 connected to a V2+ via USB-OTG. 
  

  
 The short OTG cable w/ Hologram looks like a LH-designed cable. Which would make sense because of the list of cables on their Indiegogo page for the V2/V2+: 
  

  
 It would be pretty strange to create a price list for OTG cables, including both a Micro B to B and Micro B to Male A cable, and not make them available. Especially because using the V2+ with an Android/iOS smartphone seems like the primary case use for the device. The V2+ is what became of the original Geek Stream campaign (https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-stream-a-battery-powered-usb-headphone-amplifier-dac#/story) which is a DAC/Amp designed specifically for the purpose of connecting to a smartphone to provide an improved audio experience. 
  
 Before catastrophizing, I'd probably wait for Larry, Gavin, or Casey to come into the thread and clarify. My guess is that there has been a communications breakdown somewhere along the way. This wouldn't surprise me - historically LH has sucked at this.


----------



## Joeybgood

any thoughts on if this baby would do the trick ?

  You could chance *this one at $40* and pray it works.


----------



## AustinValentine

joeybgood said:


> any thoughts on if this baby would do the trick ?
> 
> You could chance *this one at $40* and pray it works.


 
  
 That's pretty nice looking! I already have the TTVJ one on hand, so I plan on trying that one first. If I didn't, I'd consider giving that a go.


----------



## Joeybgood

care to share the link for the TTVJ item? I'd like to check out all possibilities before I make a purchase. Tks!


----------



## AustinValentine

joeybgood said:


> care to share the link for the TTVJ item? I'd like to check out all possibilities before I make a purchase. Tks!


 
  
 Totally. It's right here: http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Portable_Cable_p/aat0000200.htm 
  
 I like it because it's a right angle connector that doesn't put as much stress on the phone's microUSB port.


----------



## Joeybgood

austinvalentine said:


> Totally. It's right here: http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Portable_Cable_p/aat0000200.htm
> 
> I like it because it's a right angle connector that doesn't put as much stress on the phone's microUSB port.


 
 Nice...  I have the Samsung Galaxy S4 which they specifically mention in their description. It's also a few bucks cheaper as well.


----------



## Joeybgood

austinvalentine said:


> I think they probably need to communicate with their Customer Service people a little more closely. Check out 42 seconds in. There's a Note 4 connected to a V2+ via USB-OTG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Well whatdya know? Nothing like a little delayed communications!!! From Gina at LH Labs
  
 "Hi Joseph,
  
 Good news! Just spoke with Larry and he said it's a go for the Micro male to Micro Male USB OTG cable after all.  It's not on the campaign page, but I can invoice you directly for the cable which is $49 + shipping."
  
 `The usb cable from TTVJ will suit me just fine for less than half the price thank you very much.


----------



## DecentLevi

Yeah your alternative cable is much more realistically priced. Anyway the v2+ is not worthless even if it doesn't connect to a portable device - you can still use it as a possibly phenomenal quality DAC from your PC, then connect it to your amp via a 3.5mm to RCA cable (after testing to see which gain setting on the v2+ works best with this config.). And a possible benefit on using the v2+ on your home rig over the v2 could be that the battery power may give a more electronically isolated audio signal.


----------



## Joeybgood

So I'm looking for an adaptor for using the V2+ in balanced config with my balanced HPs. I realize this is made for use with the Pono but use with the V2+ IS the essentially the same 3.5mm configuration and should work fine with it as well. Yes? tks
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121640680128?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## uncola

pono uses dual 3.5mm trs/3 pole for balanced output.  gov2+ uses a single 3.5mm trrs/4 pole for balanced.  the other port is just a regular 3.5mm trs for unbalanced.  so no that cable won't work


----------



## Joeybgood

uncola said:


> pono uses dual 3.5mm trs/3 pole for balanced output.  gov2+ uses a single 3.5mm trrs/4 pole for balanced.  the other port is just a regular 3.5mm trs for unbalanced.  so no that cable won't work


 

 So I just need to find a single 3.5mm trrs/4pole to 4 pin xlr adaptor. correct? Pretty sure Venus Audio will make any type of configuration you need/want.


----------



## senorx12562

decentlevi said:


> Yeah your alternative cable is much more realistically priced. Anyway the v2+ is not worthless even if it doesn't connect to a portable device - you can still use it as a possibly phenomenal quality DAC from your PC, then connect it to your amp via a 3.5mm to RCA cable (after testing to see which gain setting on the v2+ works best with this config.). And a possible benefit on using the v2+ on your home rig over the v2 could be that the battery power may give a more electronically isolated audio signal.


 
 Your latter point re electrical isolation is well taken, but I already have a pulse, micro iDSD, and the sabre 9023 based DAC built-in to my receiver, so it starts to get a little duplicative. If I can get a refund, I will, but if not, I'll compare the sound to the pulse, and if it is better I'l sell the pulse, if not I'll sell the gov2+. Gotta keep the micro now as it's the only truly portable option I have. I was orignally planning to sell my least favorite of the "portables," but i'm not going to sell my only one.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Because of cabling reasons I downgraded to a go v2. Will compare it with my ifi micro idsd. If it doesn't sound better I'll sell it and get a proper amp


----------



## senorx12562

dithyrambes said:


> Because of cabling reasons I downgraded to a go v2. Will compare it with my ifi micro idsd. If it doesn't sound better I'll sell it and get a proper amp


 
 I'll be interested to see how they compare.


----------



## Joeybgood

I'm having an adaptor made to utilize the balanced out from the V2+.  Does anyone know the answer to this question from the cable maker?
  
 'You might want to check on the GOut for the TRRS balanced (Tip, Ring1, Ring2, sleeve) configuration since it is not clear if they use the standard pin-out for balanced TRRS.'


----------



## Joeybgood

joeybgood said:


> I'm having an adaptor made to utilize the balanced out from the V2+.  Does anyone know the answer to this question from the cable maker?
> 
> 'You might want to check on the GOut for the TRRS balanced (Tip, Ring1, Ring2, sleeve) configuration since it is not clear if they use the standard pin-out for balanced TRRS.'


 
 Follow up from John at SurfCables ----- Just so you know, typical balanced TRRS pinout is like this (have them confirm they are same or different):
 Tip L+
 1st ring next to tip R+
 2nd ring L-
 sleeve R-


----------



## Thenewguy007

Someone pointed me to Geek Out when I asked about DAC/AMP combos specifically for soundstage.
  
 I know nothing of these, searched around & saw they are made by a kickstarter & are not out yet?
  
 So what's the consensus on these? Are they really superior in soundstage over the iFi iDAC & Meridian Director?


----------



## cxb1

joeybgood said:


> Follow up from John at SurfCables ----- Just so you know, typical balanced TRRS pinout is like this (have them confirm they are same or different):
> Tip L+
> 1st ring next to tip R+
> 2nd ring L-
> sleeve R-


 

 Yes, I believe this config is the same in the latest V2 User Manual


----------



## Joeybgood

Thanks much!


----------



## DecentLevi

So last weekend at the SF HeadFi meet I had the pleasure of trying the G.O. v2+.
  
 After spending a brief moment realizing I had to download a driver to make it compatible with Windows, I opted to instead connect it digitally to an Apple phone that a friendly member lent to me. It recognised the device automatically, I played with a few buttons to adjust the volume, and WaLa! Pristine sound oozes forth!
  
 It really gave me a "my head is bigger than my body" feeling in terms of it being such a stellar performer for such a small package. Although not a direct comparison, I had just previously had my ears 'trained' on the sound signature of a DAC of about 50x it's size (Gustard X12), and for all intensive purposes I could hear no degradation in comparison. That is to say, the sound was "all there"! Robust sound with excellent dynamics / punch, well laid out soundstage, very detailed any energetic. I tried it first double-amped connected to my Ember 2.0 tube amp, but upon just connecting my headphones directly it actually sounded better during this testing. Overall I would say it's a robust, clear sound with a good stage. And word has it the v2+ has the same audio circuitry as the v2 standard, plus the battery for extra portability so both should sound stellar.
  
 As far as the build quality, my fingers were telling me it's a tad on the 'wonky' side, giving me a slight worry if it's durable, but maybe that's just me not being used to a 3D printed chassis.


----------



## Gibsonmac

Well I got my beta unit in the mail today, and it's not working with my MacBook  Does anyone know of a lightning to micro USB cable?

Anyway, here it is, not really liking the 3D printed chassis either, definitely feels cheap.


----------



## uncola

wow it looks impressively big


----------



## mscott58

gibsonmac said:


> Well I got my beta unit in the mail today, and it's not working with my MacBook  Does anyone know of a lightning to micro USB cable?
> 
> Anyway, here it is, not really liking the 3D printed chassis either, definitely feels cheap.




You can use the CCK and the a standard USB to micro cable.


----------



## Benny-x

gibsonmac said:


> Anyway, here it is, not really liking the 3D printed chassis either, definitely feels cheap.


 
 The picture is a bit washed out, but WOW, that chassis looks terrible... I've got a GO1000 and it's literally a heater and I'm looking to replace it and get some thing I can use with my phone too, but the V2+ chassis is a serious downgrade... That also looks tons bigger than on the website... I think there's some funky Photoshop on the LHLabs website now... Or they're taking advantage of 2D depth perception. 
  
 Let's hope there's a serious upgrade in chassis, just like on the Geek Pulse Infinity campaign, so that the sound and functions get complimented by the looks. It is a beta, but that's pretty craptastic.


----------



## Benny-x

decentlevi said:


> So last weekend at the SF HeadFi meet I had the pleasure of trying the G.O. v2+.
> 
> It really gave me a "my head is bigger than my body" feeling in terms of it being such a stellar performer for such a small package. Although not a direct comparison, I had just previously had my ears 'trained' on the sound signature of a DAC of about 50x it's size (Gustard X12), and for all intensive purposes I could hear no degradation in comparison. That is to say, the sound was "all there"! Robust sound with excellent dynamics / punch, well laid out soundstage, very detailed any energetic. I tried it first double-amped connected to my Ember 2.0 tube amp, but upon just connecting my headphones directly it actually sounded better during this testing. Overall I would say it's a robust, clear sound with a good stage. And word has it the v2+ has the same audio circuitry as the v2 standard, plus the battery for extra portability so both should sound stellar.
> 
> As far as the build quality, my fingers were telling me it's a tad on the 'wonky' side, giving me a slight worry if it's durable, but maybe that's just me not being used to a 3D printed chassis.


 
 Great mini-review/feedback. The Gustard X12 is rated very favourably, so putting it up there is great news. They also use similar chips and both are said not to be on the sibilant side, so nice to hear some reassurance of that too. Thanks


----------



## tomscy2000

Has anyone got high quality pictures (from a DSLR or similar quality sensors) of retail production units of the GO V2? I would expect the GO V2+ chassis to end up with the same kind of finish quality. So far, I've only seen computer renders of both the V2 and V2+, which would not be indicative of what is really getting to customers' hands. From what I see, that case is not finished at all and came straight out of the 3D printer. If they are selling retail units that way, it would be not be good. I would really hope they do a significant amount more fine tuning and hand polishing to that case if it reaches the retail market.


----------



## Benny-x

tomscy2000 said:


> Has anyone got high quality pictures (from a DSLR or similar quality sensors) of retail production units of the GO V2? I would expect the GO V2+ chassis to end up with the same kind of finish quality. So far, I've only seen computer renders of both the V2 and V2+, which would not be indicative of what is really getting to customers' hands. From what I see, that case is not finished at all and came straight out of the 3D printer. If they are selling retail units that way, it would be not be good. I would really hope they do a significant amount more fine tuning and hand polishing to that case if it reaches the retail market.


 
 There's a video posted on the previous page where the headfi'ers are asking about micro->micro OTG cables. At the end of the video all the LH staffers hold up there GOV2s, but you can see the same 3D print lines on all of them. They look like the same, unfinished chassis in the picture. Just like you said, like they came straight out of a 3D printer without any finishing work done... Damn, I was kinda counting on this one


----------



## DecentLevi

I'm not familiar with that the meaning is of 'finishing the case' after it's done in the 3D printer. Maybe you can enlighten me about how that would be done (and LH labs in case they don't know too). But as I mentioned, maybe I'm just not used to the look/feel of 3D printed items. Technically there is probably some 1-5% ish margin of imperfection with 3D printing in general, but it could actually be more durable than it seems.


----------



## tomscy2000

benny-x said:


> There's a video posted on the previous page where the headfi'ers are asking about micro->micro OTG cables. At the end of the video all the LH staffers hold up there GOV2s, but you can see the same 3D print lines on all of them. They look like the same, unfinished chassis in the picture. Just like you said, like they came straight out of a 3D printer without any finishing work done... Damn, I was kinda counting on this one


 

 Just watched the LH Labs video regarding the first shipments. Some of them look better finished than others. It's hard to tell. Will look for the video you're referencing.


----------



## tomscy2000

decentlevi said:


> I'm not familiar with that the meaning is of 'finishing the case' after it's done in the 3D printer. Maybe you can enlighten me about how that would be done (and LH labs in case they don't know too). But as I mentioned, maybe I'm just not used to the look/feel of 3D printed items. Technically there is probably some 1-5% ish margin of imperfection, but it could actually be more durable than it seems.


 
  
 3D printers don't print things perfectly --- neither extrusion printers nor SLA printers. They have holding tabs that you have to break off by hand and then sand/grind down afterwards. A smooth sheen to the resin would also need hand polishing with sand paper.


----------



## Benny-x

decentlevi said:


> I'm not familiar with that the meaning is of 'finishing the case' after it's done in the 3D printer. Maybe you can enlighten me about how that would be done (and LH labs in case they don't know too). But as I mentioned, maybe I'm just not used to the look/feel of 3D printed items. Technically there is probably some 1-5% ish margin of imperfection with 3D printing in general, but it could actually be more durable than it seems.


 
 The definition of "finishing":
To complete the manufacture or decoration of (an article) by *giving* it *an attractive surface appearance*.
"the interior was finished with American oak"
 
_synonyms:_varnish, lacquer, veneer, coat, stain, wax, shellac, enamel, put a finish on, glaze, give a shine to, gloss, polish, burnish, smooth off   "some items were finished in a black lacquer"



  
 This is what I mean and what I figure the poster above me meant. I'm certain that any person who works in manufacturing also knows what I mean and that it's usually reasonably important for, guess what, finished goods. Finished both implies being completed and also having the correct surface treatment done. Anyway, I don't work in plastics, but I do work in metal and I used to do woodworking, so I'm sure there exist methods of "finishing" a 3D printed product to make it presentable to the end customer just as it exists in other fields. I'm not talking about manufacturing tolerances, I'm talking about applying the appropriate surface treatment to goods before they exit the production line.



tomscy2000 said:


> 3D printers don't print things perfectly --- neither extrusion printers nor SLA printers. They have holding tabs that you have to break off by hand and then sand/grind down afterwards. A smooth sheen to the resin would also need hand polishing with sand paper.


 
 You're right that the video is inconclusive, but I could see the right kind of glare off their shells to tell you they -seemed- to be mostly lacking a surface polishing. They may in fact have one, but not one the I would say should be shipping to customers` paying hands. Check those beauties of rendering on their website, no tell tale 3D printing lines there, just a nice, smooth, possibly matte, finish.
  
 I really hope they get their *** together or that the actual final versions are a lot better. I'm not concerned about the durability of the 3D printed cases, I'm sure that fine and they'll fit snug and the quality will be fine. It's just the final looks now.


----------



## Dithyrambes

That picture looks nothing like renders on site. Looks very tacky. If I posted for an infinity out higher version and got that build quality esp at full price... I would feel Very disappointed. They need to do some serious work. Even if it's hot I would take first geekout case over the resin if it's that tacky


----------



## Kiln

So V2 has early shipping but V2+ does not


----------



## AustinValentine

kiln said:


> So V2 has early shipping but V2+ does not


 
  
 That could be a good thing. There have been some V2 reports of the resin case_ literally falling off _of the unit. Apparently, it was just one batch of 20 units but I'd rather that they don't ship early and get these little surprises worked out.


----------



## Gibsonmac

Okay, here are some shots I snapped off with my DSLR... no editing has been done, just cropping.
  

 Lots of Printing lines. The top of the unit has a glossy finish, while the sides are matted.


 The plug is covering the balanced connection, 3.5mm trrs

  
 Size comparison to an iPhone 6.

  
 I have been in contact with Gavin, and this is just a BETA, so please keep this in mind.  Yes, the chassis leaves much to be desired and is on the flimsy side, but they are still working out the kinks and I have every confidence that the production units will not disappoint.  Personally I would like to see a metal chassis, but they are concerned with heat, especially when stacked with a mobile device, which is very understandable. 
  
 I haven't had all that much listening time as of yet, so I'll refrain from a full review, BUT what I have heard as been nice.


----------



## shotgunshane

Somehow I missed it was going to be this big. Better sound darn good cause that beta is rather ugly.


----------



## tomscy2000

The prototype looks pretty terrible, worse than most China, Inc. stuff. However, let's say we give them the benefit of the doubt and say that this case is completely unfinished because it's not a production unit. The GO V2s are already in full production, and they should be indicative of the finishing quality the V2+ and even the Wave. So we'll need to see what retail owners of the V2 say about the finishing quality of their units.


----------



## Audio Addict

tomscy2000 said:


> The prototype looks pretty terrible, worse than most China, Inc. stuff. However, let's say we give them the benefit of the doubt and say that this case is completely unfinished because it's not a production unit. The GO V2s are already in full production, and they should be indicative of the finishing quality the V2+ and even the Wave. So we'll need to see what retail owners of the V2 say about the finishing quality of their units.


 

 I​ received one on Wednesday as well and it looks the same.  I will have it at the August 8th Chicago Head-Fi meet.  The v2+ manual just went up late yesterday as it needs to have the new driver 2.29 installed.  I did try it with my Galaxy S5, which the original GO worked fine with, I haven't been able to get the v2+ to work with my phone.
  
 I am listening right now using Windows 10, Roon and the Grado GH1.  This is much more natural sounding than my original GO.  I am using it in the low gain setting with the GH1 and used it in the low setting with the HE400i as well.
  
 Right now it just has the 2 filters TCM or FRM with the SSM not yet implemented. 
  
 Now back to the music.


----------



## AustinValentine

audio addict said:


> I​ received one on Wednesday as well and it looks the same.  I will have it at the August 8th Chicago Head-Fi meet.  The v2+ manual just went up late yesterday as it needs to have the new driver 2.29 installed.  I did try it with my Galaxy S5, which the original GO worked fine with, I haven't been able to get the v2+ to work with my phone.
> 
> I am listening right now using Windows 10, Roon and the Grado GH1.  This is much more natural sounding than my original GO.  I am using it in the low gain setting with the GH1 and used it in the low setting with the HE400i as well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I put in an order for an Emotiva Big Ego this evening for the goal of having it on hand at the Chicago meet. Hoping it makes it on time. This would be a good opportunity to give them both a comparative listen in the same setting. Will have my Leckerton UHA-6S MKII on hand for head-to-head DAC only testing.
  
 If it makes it, should be fun! (I'm not cancelling my V2+ preorder...just in case. Emotiva has a fantastic return policy.)


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello all, I have a question for anybody who owns or has tried the G.O. v2 or v2+
  
*Regarding amping*: Does this benefit from connecting the output to another amp? I'm aware this already has a built-in amp, but as this comes with such a good DAC, I've been interested to use it as a DAC-only with my other hi-end amps. Most likely you would have to play around with the different 3 output settings to see which level has the best synergy with your amp, but it seems this may have potential as a good DAC-only.
  
*Regarding using this as an amp-only*. It appears this does have an input jack - so is it at easy as it looks? Just connect to your device via 3.5-to-3.5mm cable and maybe change the input settings on the v2+ to make it work as an amp only? If so, what kind of performance does this thing have as an amp only?
  
_PS- I actually have already tested a v2+ out at a meet, but only very briefly and didn't take it through all the paces like as mentioned. I was however very impressed with the sonic performance: balanced, full bodied, detailed, good sounstage._


----------



## uncola

DecentLevi there's no analog 3.5mm input.  it has single ended 3.5mm out and balanced 3.5mm out


----------



## Audio Addict

decentlevi said:


> Hello all, I have a question for anybody who owns or has tried the G.O. v2 or v2+
> 
> *Regarding amping*: Does this benefit from connecting the output to another amp? I'm aware this already has a built-in amp, but as this comes with such a good DAC, I've been interested to use it as a DAC-only with my other hi-end amps. Most likely you would have to play around with the different 3 output settings to see which level has the best synergy with your amp, but it seems this may have potential as a good DAC-only.
> 
> ...


 
  
 As to the use of an external amplifier, I am not sure how you can bypass the internal headphone amplifier.  To double amp usually creates more problems than it is worth.  On the v1, they suggested the 47 ohm should be used with maximum volume to bypass the headphone amplifier.  I didn't see that in the current manual on the LH Labs website.
  
 The only input is the USB input, so I don't see  how you could bypass the DAC and just use it as an amplifier.


----------



## Gibsonmac

decentlevi said:


> Hello all, I have a question for anybody who owns or has tried the G.O. v2 or v2+
> 
> *Regarding amping*: Does this benefit from connecting the output to another amp? I'm aware this already has a built-in amp, but as this comes with such a good DAC, I've been interested to use it as a DAC-only with my other hi-end amps. Most likely you would have to play around with the different 3 output settings to see which level has the best synergy with your amp, but it seems this may have potential as a good DAC-only.
> 
> ...


You can't do either of the things you are asking about. There is only a USB input, and no line-level output. It is a GREAT unit though.


----------



## tbox

So I pre-ordered a V2+ Infinity and HE-560 bundle early last month before they pulled it off IGG.
  
 Saw a post on LH's Facebook page a couple of weeks ago saying they'd received stock of the HE-560s and were e-mailing out shipping notifications. 1 week later, no e-mail from them, so I e-mailed support and was told mine would be sent out in the next batch which would be arriving soon. No worries.
  
 Now I see a post from Stephanie Rodriguez on some bundle sale they are having on Geek Force, and they have the exact same bundle on sale with the HE-560s shipping _immediately._
  
 C'mon LH Labs. I don't want to tell you guys how to run a business, but if you have stock shouldn't you be fulfilling your pre-orders before shipping out to new customers?


----------



## Kiln

did any batch 1 V2+ preorder buyer receive shipment email


----------



## rcoleman1

benny-x said:


> The picture is a bit washed out, but WOW, that chassis looks terrible... I've got a GO1000 and it's literally a heater and I'm looking to replace it and get some thing I can use with my phone too, but the V2+ chassis is a serious downgrade... That also looks tons bigger than on the website... I think there's some funky Photoshop on the LHLabs website now... Or they're taking advantage of 2D depth perception.
> 
> Let's hope there's a serious upgrade in chassis, just like on the Geek Pulse Infinity campaign, so that the sound and functions get complimented by the looks. It is a beta, but that's pretty craptastic.


 
 LMAO! Love the word "CRAPTASTIC". Too funny.


----------



## bhazard

I just got my GO V2+ Infinity... and I'm pretty disappointed so far.
  
 Compared to the chassis of V1, the V2+ is downright ugly. It looks and feels incredibly cheap and not sleek at all. I can barely read the writing on it.
  
 Worst of all... it's not turning on. I'm going to leave it trying to charge to see if anything happens, but I'm getting no lights or anything with this plugged into my PC (or my Anker charger).


----------



## rcoleman1

Wow. The packaging and the outer casing doesn't look too impressive to me.


----------



## AustinValentine

rcoleman1 said:


> Wow. The packaging and the outer casing doesn't look too impressive to me.


 
  
 I spent some time with a V2+ non-Infinity at the Chicago meet this weekend. The casing is most definitely not impressive. In another thread, I suggested that they simply scrap the 3-D printed resin casing and just replace it with an Altoids tin as though it were a C-Moy. The tin would be a huge step up. 
  
 The sound, however...IMO better than an Uber Bifrost and d_angerously_ close to my Gungnir in quality. Without a doubt the best sounding portable DAC I've heard, and I've heard quite a few.


----------



## rcoleman1

I'm sure it's awesome sonically...I really want one. And I really liked the casing on the GO V1. But to me it has to be appealling both sonically and visually. I hope they either improve the current casing (the design looks great) or scrap this case altogether and go with something nicer.


----------



## Audio Addict

I can only hope these ambassador versions for early comments are just place markers for the final case.

I still struggle with having to use the LH Labs software for volume control. There is no easy interface with Roon right now.


----------



## bhazard

audio addict said:


> I can only hope these ambassador versions for early comments are just place markers for the final case.
> 
> I still struggle with having to use the LH Labs software for volume control. There is no easy interface with Roon right now.


 
 I believe mine is the shipping version. I did not sign up for a beta.
  
 The worst part? Mine is defective. It won't turn on. I could forgive the looks if the sound was stellar, but I won't know until it's fixed.
  
 I'll need to put in a ticket tomorrow. After waiting a year plus, I should not have a defective product right out of the box.


----------



## rcoleman1

Uh oh. More LH manufacturing woes. If this is the shipping version, glad I didn't jump in on that one. I'll wait for a while.


----------



## uncola

At the risk of sounding like an lh labs apologist I think the cool spiral and vents and interestingness of owning a 3d printed thing are worth slight roughness and holes not lining up 100%. Mine is going to be hidden behind my schist word anyway


----------



## Roscoeiii

uncola said:


> At the risk of sounding like an lh labs apologist I think the cool spiral and vents and interestingness of owning a 3d printed thing are worth slight roughness and holes not lining up 100%. Mine is going to be hidden behind my schist word anyway




Having seen the tour v2+ at the Chicago meetup, I can say that the casework is really disappointing. A big step down from my v1, and nothing I would ever be happy with @ the v2+ price point. Ugh. Quite big too. 

Sound was great, in very limited listening. But I am far from a bling guy, and even for me the casework was a major letdown.


----------



## Roscoeiii

I also signed up early for this, but them changing the terms of that sign-up and requiring payment far earlier than they originally indicated really rubbed me the wrong way. 

The list of dissapointments with this company grows. Where the hell is my Wave?


----------



## Exit

Ugly case aside, I haven't seen anyone reorted to have a successful pairing with his phone.


----------



## AustinValentine

exit said:


> Ugly case aside, I haven't seen anyone reorted to have a successful pairing with his phone.


 
  
 Using my TTVJ OTG cable at the Chicago Meet, I got it to pair with my Samsung Galaxy Note 4. Worked with stock player, Onkyo HF Player, and UAPP.
  
 Oddly enough, one of the more esoteric design choices that LH made with the V2+ starts to make sense when you stick it on a phone. The data connection port is just to the right of the balanced output. When you hook an OTG cable to it, it keeps the headphone jacks pointing downward...which is optimal when you have the unit strapped to the back of a phone in your pocket. 
  
 Of course, I'm not sure that I'd be willing to put it in my pocket like that because of the partially-open vents on top. Pocket lint wouldn't be good for the unit's internals.


----------



## Benny-x

rcoleman1 said:


> LMAO! Love the word "CRAPTASTIC". Too funny.


 





 Me too. True for here though, especially as these new comments are rolling in...
  


bhazard said:


> I just got my GO V2+ Infinity... and I'm pretty disappointed so far.
> 
> Compared to the chassis of V1, the V2+ is downright ugly. It looks and feels incredibly cheap and not sleek at all. I can barely read the writing on it.
> 
> Worst of all... it's not turning on. I'm going to leave it trying to charge to see if anything happens, but I'm getting no lights or anything with this plugged into my PC (or my Anker charger).


 
 Comparing the one on the box, which seems to be "void" of any printing lines and sporting a nice -matte- finish, to the one on the bed is pretty bad. Don't you guys wonder when companies are sitting around and they get some demo samples how they come to the decision of "that's got the feel and cost that we're looking for! Let's go ahead and make it!" ? Like this is terrible. That image there looks worse than dollar store, cheap Chinese made stocking stuffers... 
  
 Like if you buy products now from China, they're leagues ahead in quality compared to this... If Schiit Audio can make plain casework feasible, how can't LHLabs with $5 million in crowd funding...?
  
 For the guy that asked about his Geek Wave, I feel sorry for you, man... I'm waiting on my fully upgraded Pulse X Infinity, but at least that's coming in 2-5 more months. I'm now sad to hear that the LPS-4 that didn't get built with the upgraded, custom wound copper transformers that they said it would, that has grounding issues when powering a USB port and 12V rail (What, that's the point of the product...), is also now not getting the chassis 2.0 trade in/priced upgrade that they said it would so that it could match my fully spec'ed X Infinity... Oh, oh, I will get an extended DC cord so that I can "hide it out of sight" (they actually said that in the "ad" for it) on my desk, at work... Not a problem because of all those places I have to "hide" a 7"x4"x10" box, that needs to be plugged into 3 different components...
  
 Big let down, LHLabs are turning out to be.


----------



## Khragon

bhazard said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> .....


 
 Look like the machine just vomited that out.  I hope LH Lab will get you your replacement quickly.


----------



## rcoleman1

For my sake I seriously hope LH Labs does a better job with the Wave casing. They've definitely had enough time to perfect it.


----------



## cskippy

I'm curious if there are variations in quality due to the speed of the 3D printer, much like a regular printer with super fast low quality print and painfully slow high quality print?  If they are trying to get GO V2s out tbe door could printing quality be suffering?  The GO V2 on the manual looks like a 3D render or a "perfect" print job.


----------



## AxelCloris

audio addict said:


> I can only hope these ambassador versions for early comments are just place markers for the final case.
> 
> I still struggle with having to use the LH Labs software for volume control. There is no easy interface with Roon right now.


 
  
 Oh the joys of OS X. I use system volume control and it works wonderfully.


----------



## Audio Addict

Did LH Labs basically shut down there forums as there doesn't look like there is much of any activity on the revised website forums.


----------



## chartwell85

audio addict said:


> Did LH Labs basically shut down there forums as there doesn't look like there is much of any activity on the revised website forums.


 

 Forum is still active.  It's just been revised.


----------



## Audio Addict

chartwell85 said:


> Forum is still active.  It's just been revised.




Compared to the old forums, there seems very little activity.


----------



## Audio Addict

Could someone recommend a OTG cable to use from my Samsung Galaxy S5 to the Geek Out V2+?  I have been looking all over for a OTG cable terminated with micro USB on both ends for the phone and the V2+.


----------



## gikigill

http://www.ttvjaudio.com/mobile/product.aspx?ProductCode=aat0000200&404;http://www.ttvjaudio.com:80/TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Portable_Cable_p/aat0000200.htm=

I was looking to get the V2+ but the immediate payment and no consideration for older backers put me off. I was happy to pay $279 but never got the opportunity since they all got snapped up.


----------



## AxelCloris

audio addict said:


> Could someone recommend a OTG cable to use from my Samsung Galaxy S5 to the Geek Out V2+?  I have been looking all over for a OTG cable terminated with micro USB on both ends for the phone and the V2+.


 
  
 I have a simple cable coming from eBay (china seller). I didn't like how the TTVJ USB OTG cable's 90° connectors face opposite directions. So for $6 and a little wait time I'll eventually receive a USB OTG cable like this.


----------



## AxelCloris

exit said:


> Ugly case aside, I haven't seen anyone reorted to have a successful pairing with his phone.


 
  
 Working like a champ with my iPhone 6.


----------



## Gibsonmac

Looks identical to mine. I never signed up for the Beta testing either, they just sent it to me. 

Sonically it's great, but the build is awful. Literally any other case would be preferable to me, Google cardboard VR style would be an upgrade tbh. It has a sticky-ish feel in the hand, like a cheap spray paint that always feels slightly tacky, especially when it heats up. 

Sounds great though.


----------



## rcoleman1

gibsonmac said:


> Looks identical to mine. I never signed up for the Beta testing either, they just sent it to me.
> 
> Sonically it's great, but the build is awful. Literally any other case would be preferable to me, Google cardboard VR style would be an upgrade tbh. It has a sticky-ish feel in the hand, like a cheap spray paint that always feels slightly tacky, especially when it heats up.
> 
> Sounds great though.


 

 What man?!? What was LH Labs thinking when they released this thing? Are they trying to keep their customer base or what? I wish they just put out a better casing.


----------



## Audio Addict

rcoleman1 said:


> What man?!? What was LH Labs thinking when they released this thing? Are they trying to keep their customer base or what? I wish they just put out a better casing.




Did anyone else's have the card in it explaining this is not final and will need to be shipped back when the final is ready?


----------



## rcoleman1

audio addict said:


> Did anyone else's have the card in it explaining this is not final and will need to be shipped back when the final is ready?


 

 Really? If such a card exists that would be great. That would mean there's hope for us holding out for a better product.


----------



## bhazard

audio addict said:


> Did anyone else's have the card in it explaining this is not final and will need to be shipped back when the final is ready?


 
 Mine didn't. Was that for the V2 or V2+ Infinity?
  
 As it is now, it looks ugly and cheap, and feels the same. I've had $40 amps (like the Topping NX1) with better build quality. Heat or not, they should have easily known that this design would not go over well. I'm guessing they had no other plan aside from the 3D printed Resin and decided to ship anyway.


----------



## Audio Addict

audio addict said:


> Did anyone else's have the card in it explaining this is not final and will need to be shipped back when the final is ready?


 
 If you have the v2+ with the red plug on top, you definitely don't have the final production version.  That is where the balance headphone out goes.


----------



## uncola

I thought the red plug was just so people know not to use the balanced out since hardly anyone has balanced stuff?  anyway.. I wish I could enter cryo-sleep until my gov2 gets here


----------



## chartwell85

uncola said:


> I thought the red plug was just so people know not to use the balanced out since hardly anyone has balanced stuff?  anyway.. I wish I could enter cryo-sleep until my gov2 gets here


 

 You are correct.  The red plug marks where the balanced headphone out is.


----------



## rcoleman1

audio addict said:


> If you have the v2+ with the red plug on top, you definitely don't have the final production version.  That is where the balance headphone out goes.


 

 Whew! I feel better already. I really want a V2+ but I'm willing to wait.


----------



## AxelCloris

audio addict said:


> If you have the v2+ with the red plug on top, you definitely don't have the final production version.  That is where the balance headphone out goes.


 
  
 The red plug is removable. It's a safety measure to prevent users from plugging SE headphones into the balanced port. I'd try using that port, but I don't have a 3.5mm TRRS to A&K 2.5mm TRRS adapter.


----------



## plakat

Reconsidering my interest, I just contacted LH Labs to cancel my preorder. And guess what? They don't want to do it. At this point it starts looking fishy to me.


----------



## Khragon

plakat said:


> Reconsidering my interest, I just contacted LH Labs to cancel my preorder. And guess what? They don't want to do it. At this point it starts looking fishy to me.


 
 Because only LH Lab can change their minds and modify terms willy nilly.  You can't.  I would consider calling your credit card or PayPal and file a charge back.


----------



## plakat

khragon said:


> Because only LH Lab can change their minds and modify terms willy nilly.  You can't.  I would consider calling your credit card or PayPal and file a charge back.


 

 Yes, and I see reason to file a claim already.
 Too bad... should have found this thread before starting this whole thing. Seems on order to take some time so that others won't fall for that same trap I guess.


----------



## cskippy

This is just unbelievable!  What's so ridiculous is that everyone has said that their products, specifically the V2, sound FANTASTIC!  But with questionable marketing decisions and holding back relevant information like the letter that some got with their V2+ saying this isn't the final version.  They should be way more transparent with production and what they are actually sending out as to avoid this confusion and make their backers confident in their business.  I'll wait until I can just buy one straight away from Amazon or something.


----------



## Audio Addict

axelcloris said:


> The red plug is removable. It's a safety measure to prevent users from plugging SE headphones into the balanced port. I'd try using that port, but I don't have a 3.5mm TRRS to A&K 2.5mm TRRS adapter.


 
  
 You told me not to push the red button 
  
 I just pulled the red plug and moved it to the single end.  I have a RSA to 3.5 TRS ultra short adapter from DHC.  My JH13PROs use Twagv3 with the RSA balance termination.  I am listening right now through Roon via DSD to Cecile McLorin Salvant "WomanChild" from Blue Coast.  All I can say is WOW.


----------



## AxelCloris

audio addict said:


> You told me not to push the red button
> 
> I just pulled the red plug and moved it to the single end.  I have a RSA to 3.5 TRS ultra short adapter from DHC.  My JH13PROs use Twagv3 with the RSA balance termination.  I am listening right now through Roon via DSD to Cecile McLorin Salvant "WomanChild" from Blue Coast.  All I can say is WOW.


 
  
 You never push the big red button! Actually, I didn't realize that it was a stopper until I had one in-hand. Since I didn't play with it at the Chicago meet I didn't spend any time looking over the V2+ until one arrived. I'm going to have to break out the soldering iron and make an adapter so I can try pairing the balanced output with my headphones, and maybe even the Liquid Carbon while I still have it with me.
  
 Speaking of, I don't know anything about the quality, but some non-DIY folks in the thread may be interested in this little adapter from China. Note: long shipping time and they do not share the pin configuration.
  

 http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B010NE3IGA/


----------



## rcoleman1

cskippy said:


> This is just unbelievable!  What's so ridiculous is that everyone has said that their products, specifically the V2, sound FANTASTIC!  But with questionable marketing decisions and holding back relevant information like the letter that some got with their V2+ saying this isn't the final version.  They should be way more transparent with production and what they are actually sending out as to avoid this confusion and make their backers confident in their business.  I'll wait until I can just buy one straight away from Amazon or something.


 

 +1. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Audio Addict

axelcloris said:


> You never push the big red button! Actually, I didn't realize that it was a stopper until I had one in-hand. Since I didn't play with it at the Chicago meet I didn't spend any time looking over the V2+ until one arrived. I'm going to have to break out the soldering iron and make an adapter so I can try pairing the balanced output with my headphones, and maybe even the Liquid Carbon while I still have it with me.
> 
> Speaking of, I don't know anything about the quality, but some non-DIY folks in the thread may be interested in this little adapter from China. Note: long shipping time and they do not share the pin configuration.
> 
> ...


 
 What is special about that adapter.  It doesn't really make sense to take a balance to single ended adapter.  Why not just take the single ended mini to dual RCA jacks?


----------



## AxelCloris

audio addict said:


> What is special about that adapter.  It doesn't really make sense to take a balance to single ended adapter.  Why not just take the single ended mini to dual RCA jacks?


 
  
 Higher volume output when acting as a line-out into an amp.


----------



## Benny-x

chartwell85 said:


> You are correct.  The red plug marks where the balanced headphone out is.


 
  


rcoleman1 said:


> Whew! I feel better already. I really want a V2+ but I'm willing to wait.


 
  


cskippy said:


> This is just unbelievable!  What's so ridiculous is that everyone has said that their products, specifically the V2, sound FANTASTIC!  But with questionable marketing decisions and holding back relevant information like the letter that some got with their V2+ saying this isn't the final version.  They should be way more transparent with production and what they are actually sending out as to avoid this confusion and make their backers confident in their business.  I'll wait until I can just buy one straight away from Amazon or something.


 
  
@chartwell85 For a marketing guy you're keeping pretty silent on the unanimous hating of the V2 & V2+ cases so far. There literally hasn't been a single positive response about them... Then the confusion about the letter and whether these are all betas or only some of them are? Your comment about the red-stopper signifying the balanced output clarifies nothing in the main context of those posts.
  
 I'm no pro, but that makes zero sense to me. Head-fi is also one of the leading, online headphone/mobile-audio communities and has traffic that dwarfs many other sites combined. If LH Labs were honestly looking at doing a good job with promotion and product education, and you were already a member here and knew of THIS thread, why wouldn't you be posting info and answering questions. Like this stink might just be over a misunderstanding, but only you would be able to clarify that... I don't want to sound like a d!ck, but if you aren't going to do that and take care of that part of your customer & potential customer base, then you might want to remove "Digital Marketing Manager" from your signature.
  
 People continue to give LH Labs a lot of slack for being a young company and needing to learn the ropes, but that it common sense... LH Labs isn't new to this anymore either. Man, it's really one thing after another. I don't want to be a hater, but dealing with LH Labs is like standing under a waterfall. It just doesn't stop.


----------



## plakat

I can only second @Benny-x -- LH Labs is delivering a really sub-par performance, both in product delivery and handling cases of dissatisfied customers. Simply clinging to my money won't help in the long run, especially if things are not that smooth overall I'd say. Fits the overall picture for me that they do have a presence here in the person of @chartwell85 but don't take action.


----------



## audiophile4life

axelcloris said:


> I have a simple cable coming from eBay (china seller). I didn't like how the TTVJ USB OTG cable's 90° connectors face opposite directions. So for $6 and a little wait time I'll eventually receive a USB OTG cable like this.


 
 Where did you get this $6 cable?  Also I notice that the TTVJ cable is directional.  Does this make a difference?  I do like the orientation of the cheaper cable since I plan to put the my V2+ and cell phone back to back.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## AxelCloris

audiophile4life said:


> Where did you get this $6 cable?  Also I notice that the TTVJ cable is directional.  Does this make a difference?  I do like the orientation of the cheaper cable since I plan to put the my V2+ and cell phone back to back.
> 
> Thanks!


 

 I mentioned it was from eBay.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346


----------



## Audio Addict

axelcloris said:


> I mentioned it was from eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346


 
  ​
 Any comments yet on the beta  v2+ Infinity you received? 
  
 I am still enjoying the regular v2+ balanced with the IEMs


----------



## sahmen

Any chance of L H Labs rethinking or scrapping the much-maligned 3D printed casing any time soon?  My V2 + has not yet shipped, and I'm wondering whether all the dirt that has been kicked up by its customers on this thread regarding the looks, and probably elsewhere, could make some difference to Larry, Gavin, and Co. Personally, I think participants in a crowd-funded product, such as the V2/V2+ ought to be able to influence decisions about how the sponsored product would look.


----------



## rcoleman1

sahmen said:


> Any chance of L H Labs rethinking or scrapping the much-maligned 3D printed casing any time soon?  My V2 + has not yet shipped, and I'm wondering whether all the dirt that has been kicked up by its customers on this thread regarding the looks, and probably elsewhere, could make some difference to Larry, Gavin, and Co. Personally, I think participants in a crowd-funded product, such as the V2/V2+ ought to be able to influence decisions about how the sponsored product would look.


 
 I sure hope so. I'd like to order a V2+ myself but I'm hoping they rethink the casing. I'm taking the "wait and see" approach right now.


----------



## AxelCloris

audio addict said:


> ​
> Any comments yet on the beta v2+ Infinity you received?
> 
> I am still enjoying the regular v2+ balanced with the IEMs


 
  
 I have a few things that I'm sending in for feedback, but since it's still in the prototype stage (I believe) I won't comment publicly on non-audio characteristics. I can't comment on the balanced output yet, since all of my balanced cables are either 4-pin XLR or A&K 2.5mm terminated. The single ended output is like a GO 1000 on steroids. Having 3 gain settings and 3 filters is great as it provides more flexibility than the GO 1000 could. I haven't done any head-to-head comparisons yet, but from memory the V2+'s SE output doesn't quite meet the quality of my GO SE on high gain. I'm guessing that's all due to the femto clocks and hand-matched components in the Signature.
  
 On a different note, my "USB OTG" cable arrived and it's just a cable with two 90º Micro USB jacks. I use the quotation marks because it's not what it says it is. Sad.


----------



## Benny-x

sahmen said:


> Any chance of L H Labs rethinking or scrapping the much-maligned 3D printed casing any time soon?  My V2 + has not yet shipped, and I'm wondering whether all the dirt that has been kicked up by its customers on this thread regarding the looks, and probably elsewhere, could make some difference to Larry, Gavin, and Co. Personally, I think participants in a crowd-funded product, such as the V2/V2+ ought to be able to influence decisions about how the sponsored product would look.


 
  
  


rcoleman1 said:


> I sure hope so. I'd like to order a V2+ myself but I'm hoping they rethink the casing. I'm taking the "wait and see" approach right now.


 


axelcloris said:


> I have a few things that I'm sending in for feedback, but since it's still in the prototype stage (I believe) I won't comment publicly on non-audio characteristics.
> 
> The single ended output is like a GO 1000 on steroids. Having 3 gain settings and 3 filters is great as it provides more flexibility than the GO 1000 could. I haven't done any head-to-head comparisons yet, but from memory the V2+'s SE output doesn't quite meet the quality of my GO SE on high gain. I'm guessing that's all due to the femto clocks and hand-matched components in the Signature.


 
  
 This is just a sample. If you guys need to hear the voices of you customers, read the last 5 pages. It's black & white.
@Larry Ho, 
@Mannytorres
@chartwell85


----------



## AxelCloris

Not sure why I was quoted in that one. LH Labs will get my feedback directly, and I didn't say anything about build quality.


----------



## AustinValentine

As of right now, the response to the GO V2/V2+ can pretty much be summed up as this: the sound has near universal acclaim from those that have heard it...and the casing/build has near universal derision.
  
 The irony is that this is a rare situation where I'd be happy to pay more for a "perk" (as opposed to the myriad perks generally a part of LH's campaigns for Femto-bluetooth-bundle-THD-lowerizers). The low cost 3D printed base case would allow LH to provide the excellent sound at a lower price. Premium case materials as an option would be worth the extra cost given how good the unit itself _sounds_. I'm generally a cheapskate and even I'd be easily sold on that.


----------



## TraverS

axelcloris said:


> On a different note, my "USB OTG" cable arrived and it's just a cable with two 90º Micro USB jacks. I use the quotation marks because it's not what it says it is. Sad.




Hi, since I've order their OTG cable too, may I ask a few things?
What do they say it is?
What do you expect from theirOTG cable?
Can you show me the picture?


----------



## rcoleman1

Just wondering if the outer casing of GO V2/V2+ is being discussed by you guys. It seems that the device sounds fantastic but looks like crap even compared to V1. Even the pic on LH Labs website looks great but the actual units leave a lot to be desired. Come on guys. Feedback?
@Larry Ho
@Mannytorres
@chartwell85


----------



## AxelCloris

travers said:


> Hi, since I've order their OTG cable too, may I ask a few things?
> What do they say it is?
> What do you expect from theirOTG cable?
> Can you show me the picture?


 
  
 The listing claimed it was a USB OTG cable. I expected it to have 2 Micro USB plugs with one that was labeled as the "host" side. Neither end is labeled as a host. No matter which way I connect the devices, the phone never talks to the V2+. It doesn't appear to be a proper OTG cable.


----------



## Audio Addict

axelcloris said:


> The listing claimed it was a USB OTG cable. I expected it to have 2 Micro USB plugs with one that was labeled as the "host" side. Neither end is labeled as a host. No matter which way I connect the devices, the phone never talks to the V2+. It doesn't appear to be a proper OTG cable.


 
  
 I broke down and ordered this:
  

  
 http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Portable_Cable_p/aat0000200.htm
  
 I look all over town as well as on Amazon and could not find one.


----------



## AxelCloris

audio addict said:


> I broke down and ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I may have to, I just wish they faced the same direction rather than opposite like they are.


----------



## Audio Addict

http://www.mimic-cables.com/products/nightscout-project-usb-cable

Here is another but for $10 rather than $19.95.


----------



## AxelCloris

The same photo for different vendors. Ha.


----------



## Audio Addict

axelcloris said:


> The same photo for different vendors. Ha.




The cable is actually for connecting a medical device to a smart phone with a specialized app.


----------



## TraverS

axelcloris said:


> The listing claimed it was a USB OTG cable. I expected it to have 2 Micro USB plugs with one that was labeled as the "host" side. Neither end is labeled as a host. No matter which way I connect the devices, the phone never talks to the V2+. It doesn't appear to be a proper OTG cable.




Thank you for the picture. I have a feeling that I paid $50 for a useless cable.


----------



## mtruong34

The production schedule said 50% of V2+ will ship by end of August. So SOMEONE must have a production unit. If so, do they really look as craptastic as the pictures? Please unicorn owners chime in.


----------



## AustinValentine

mtruong34 said:


> The production schedule said 50% of V2+ will ship by end of August. So SOMEONE must have a production unit. If so, do they really look as craptastic as the pictures? Please unicorn owners chime in.


 
  
 Well, LH production timelines are more of a "guideline" than an actual shipping schedule. 
  
 I'm a very early batch 1 V2+ order and I haven't seen one yet. Will definitely chime in when/if it arrives.


----------



## cxb1

Had an interesting exchange with Stephanie at LHLabs:
  
 On Sat, 22 Aug at 1:29 PM , Colin Bell wrote:
 I originally had a batch 13 prepay reservation, and paid the full amount when the prepay was withdrawn.
 You probably get lots of tickets like this! Enthusiastic and nervous buyers! Could you please give some indication of delivery: I'm seeing others mentioning batch 20, and payment later than myself. Of course, if you've improved the case quality, all will be forgiven.....
 -------------------------------------------------
  
 Hi Colin Bell,
  
 Actually the delayed shipping of the GO V2+ is caused by the case. The beta testers gave us their input and we are working on this time to fix the issues we have with the case. Once we correct this we will begin shipment again. I've seen a different chassis for the unit and it is looking much better, they are just working out some kinks. Hang in there, they are working hard to get this fixed as quickly as possible to correct the Chassis issue so we can ship out your V2+ unit.
 Best Wishes,
 Stephanie
 Customer Happiness Agent
  
 ____________________________________
  
 That sounds like good news to me. I don't expect the 'tacky feeling' to go: I'd expect that's a consequence of the material chosen for 3D printing. But it would be great to get any fixture/stability issues sorted, AND a matte flat finish, AS ADVERTISED! Haha!
 v2+ in September then, I'd guess.


----------



## mscott58

cxb1 said:


> Had an interesting exchange with Stephanie at LHLabs:
> 
> On Sat, 22 Aug at 1:29 PM , Colin Bell wrote:
> I originally had a batch 13 prepay reservation, and paid the full amount when the prepay was withdrawn.
> ...


 
 That is good news! Thanks for sharing. Cheers


----------



## rcoleman1

cxb1 said:


> Had an interesting exchange with Stephanie at LHLabs:
> 
> On Sat, 22 Aug at 1:29 PM , Colin Bell wrote:
> I originally had a batch 13 prepay reservation, and paid the full amount when the prepay was withdrawn.
> ...


 

 This is awesome news for me. I'm so anxious to get my hands on a GO V2+ but the fit and finish has to be right for me to jump in. I already know where it stands sonically but I'm willing to wait. For once, fix this quickly LH Labs.


----------



## Benny-x

cxb1 said:


> On Sat, 22 Aug at 1:29 PM , Colin Bell wrote:
> I originally had a batch 13 prepay reservation, and paid the full amount when the prepay was withdrawn.
> You probably get lots of tickets like this! Enthusiastic and nervous buyers! Could you please give some indication of delivery: I'm seeing others mentioning batch 20, and payment later than myself. Of course, if you've improved the case quality, all will be forgiven.....
> -------------------------------------------------
> ...


 
 Definitely good news, but I'm still hesitant about it. Being "fixed" means what exactly? I don't think "fixing" the 3D printed, resin enclosure was really what was needed, a redesign was. That thing didn't fit well/was loose/came off(?), it had printing lines on it, it felt cheap, it looked bad and not like the pictures, and overall it downplayed a unanimously great sounding product. 
  
 I have no idea what they'll be doing with it, but band aids aren't going to solve the above issues. Let's hope @Larry Ho @Mannytorres @chartwell85 kill it this time and really deliver on the what the GO V2/V2+ was meant to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They're really products with serious potential.


----------



## Audio Addict

axelcloris said:


> I may have to, I just wish they faced the same direction rather than opposite like they are.




The cable arrived and works as it should. The flipping of the connectors actually allows the S5 and the v2+ to be situated correctly.


----------



## bhazard

My repaired V2+ Infinity arrived. As expected, the sound coming out of this thing is fantastic. It's much too early to review, but it is a definite step up from the V1. The most noticeable attribute is that the cold treble spike of the V1 is now gone.
  
 It does not work with my LPS, but that may be due to the nature of the design (separate battery charging usb section + usb input section). I would expect the V2 to function with the LPS.
  
 I'm happy to report that it works perfectly with my Asus Zenfone 2, both with and without USB Audio Player Pro. Sounds so much better than stock that anyone would notice within a few seconds. You must use a cable that has two ends with Micro USB however. Hooking up any other cable (like an OTG cable + Micro USB cable) does not work. I used this:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 The power is way more than adequate as well. Takes all 1000mW of my AKG 7XX with ease through UAPP. Using TCM mode for now.
  
 The case is still the same as before. It's not attractive, but it does not get hot. I figured out the buttons and led meanings quickly (with the manual). The sound and function is so good that I can overlook the case.


----------



## runningwitit

That's great!! I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my V2+ Infinity!


----------



## satsurfer

which cable do you uses when you have a USB 3 android phone (note 3)? I have OTG USB 3 Cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 How does it compare to Meridian Explorer 2 or Onkyo DAC-HA200?
  
Is it worth waiting?


----------



## bhazard

satsurfer said:


> which cable do you uses when you have a USB 3 android phone (note 3)? I have OTG USB 3 Cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You would possibly need a cable with a USB 3 end, and a micro USB end. Not sure if one is made like that. Linking multiple cables or adapters (USB 3 to OTG) might not work.
  
 Personally, I would never pay more than $300 for a portable DAC. Spec wise, The V2+ blows away the Meridian and Onkyo, but I've never heard either in comparison.


----------



## dacfun

> Thank you for the picture. I have a feeling that I paid $50 for a useless cable.


 
  
 Hopefully not. I ordered the same cable and it arrived today. Works OK with Nexus 7, 2nd version. Doesn't with Galaxy S4, but that's probably Samsung issue, as other cables don't work with it too.


----------



## bhazard

New pics.


----------



## rcoleman1

Still wondering how long it would take to get it if I ordered one right now.


----------



## cskippy

The case looks better there but a can't unsee the indent right next to the 3.5mm output.  Looks like it was pressed in when inside a pocket or something was placed on top off it.  Not sturdy at all!  Hopefully that's not a production "blemish".


----------



## bhazard

cskippy said:


> The case looks better there but a can't unsee the indent right next to the 3.5mm output.  Looks like it was pressed in when inside a pocket or something was placed on top off it.  Not sturdy at all!  Hopefully that's not a production "blemish".


 
 Great, now I can't unsee it. lol
  
 It's a shame how poor the case is, because sound quality wise this is the best dac/amp combo I've ever owned. It surpasses my old Audio-GD desktop unit.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

bhazard said:


> Great, now I can't unsee it. lol
> 
> It's a shame how poor the case is, because sound quality wise this is the best dac/amp combo I've ever owned. It surpasses my old Audio-GD desktop unit.


 

 The latest indiegogo update mentions a case revision to include some aluminium, to the point where further V2+ shipment has been put on hold. I kind of wish LH would just admit to themselves 3d printing isn't ready for this type of application and revert to a V1 style chassis...


----------



## rcoleman1

bhazard said:


> Great, now I can't unsee it. lol
> 
> It's a shame how poor the case is, because sound quality wise this is the best dac/amp combo I've ever owned. It surpasses my old Audio-GD desktop unit.


 
  
 Wow. That's an awesome impression but I'm gonna hold out for a casing improvement before I jump in.


----------



## dacfun

bhazard said:


> It's a shame how poor the case is, because sound quality wise this is the best dac/amp combo I've ever owned. It surpasses my old Audio-GD desktop unit.


 
  
 The case looks OK to me. I guess I am in minority, but I prefer it that way - I care most about the great sound, don't care that much about the case as long as it functions flawlessly.


----------



## dacfun

bhazard said:


> New pics.


 
 I noticed you use the single ended output. Don't know what headphones do you use, but with my HE-560, it was big improvement when I got a new balanced cable and started using the balanced output. Might be a good idea to try with yours as well.


----------



## sahmen

dacfun said:


> I noticed you use the single ended output. Don't know what headphones do you use, but with my HE-560, it was big improvement when I got a new balanced cable and started using the balanced output. Might be a good idea to try with yours as well.


 
 Well, in order to use a balanced cable with this unit, would you need some kind of adapter? I have the hifiman he-500 (and also the He-6, although I'll probably not use the He-6 with the GO V2 +), along with the Sennheiser hd 700... All of them are equipped with cables that are terminated with 4-pin XLR balanced connectors...
  
 Do you know how one might connect these headphones to the GO V2 + in balanced mode?  Would one need some kind of adapter in order to make this happen, or does Light Harmonic have some special cable in mind for this purpose?


----------



## dacfun

sahmen said:


> Well, in order to use a balanced cable with this unit, would you need some kind of adapter? I have the hifiman he-500 (and also the He-6, although I'll probably not use the He-6 with the GO V2 +), along with the Sennheiser hd 700... All of them are equipped with cables that are terminated with 4-pin XLR balanced connectors...
> 
> Do you know how one might connect these headphones to the GO V2 + in balanced mode?  Would one need some kind of adapter in order to make this happen, or does Light Harmonic have some special cable in mind for this purpose?


 
  
 I first made one myself from the original cable - replacing the 6.3mm jack with 3.5mm TRRS. But also ordered higher quality cable on ebay, and that's what I use now. The pin-out is documented here: https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/5000634421-geek-out-v2-user-manual- (for some reason it is not in the V2+ manual, but works the same with V2+)


----------



## dacfun

sahmen said:


> Well, in order to use a balanced cable with this unit, would you need some kind of adapter? I have the hifiman he-500 (and also the He-6, although I'll probably not use the He-6 with the GO V2 +), along with the Sennheiser hd 700... All of them are equipped with cables that are terminated with 4-pin XLR balanced connectors...
> 
> Do you know how one might connect these headphones to the GO V2 + in balanced mode?  Would one need some kind of adapter in order to make this happen, or does Light Harmonic have some special cable in mind for this purpose?


 
 I replied in previous entry, but it is held for approval (I am new on head-fi). The most important info is the link to the V2 manual, which includes the balanced 3.5mm pinout. (it is not included in V2+ manual, but is the same)


----------



## sahmen

dacfun said:


> I first made one myself from the original cable - replacing the 6.3mm jack with 3.5mm TRRS. But also ordered higher quality cable on ebay, and that's what I use now. The pin-out is documented here: https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/5000634421-geek-out-v2-user-manual- (for some reason it is not in the V2+ manual, but works the same with V2+)


 
  
  


dacfun said:


> I replied in previous entry, but it is held for approval (I am new on head-fi). The most important info is the link to the V2 manual, which includes the balanced 3.5mm pinout. (it is not included in V2+ manual, but is the same)


 
 Thanks man.  This is very helpful.


----------



## AxelCloris

sahmen said:


> Well, in order to use a balanced cable with this unit, would you need some kind of adapter? I have the hifiman he-500 (and also the He-6, although I'll probably not use the He-6 with the GO V2 +), along with the Sennheiser hd 700... All of them are equipped with cables that are terminated with 4-pin XLR balanced connectors...
> 
> Do you know how one might connect these headphones to the GO V2 + in balanced mode?  Would one need some kind of adapter in order to make this happen, or does Light Harmonic have some special cable in mind for this purpose?


 
  
 HIFIMAN also makes their own cable. They use the same pinout as LH Labs, so it'll work just fine. Won't do anything for your HD700.
  
 http://hifiman.com/products/detail/133


----------



## bhazard

I ordered this cable for the balanced output:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-Silver-Plated-TRRS-Re-Zero-Balanced-To-4pin-XLR-Female-Cable-For-Amplifier-/251992929864?var=&hash=item3aabf2f648
  
 I'll be using a modified balanced AKG 7XX when it arrives.


----------



## AxelCloris

Not a bad price for the adapter. 3.5mm and 2.5mm balanced jacks are a pain to deal with when DIYing a cable, so it's good to see that there are some options on the market. I personally would prefer to buy an adapter from a trusted source and I'm hoping that we see some official adapters from LH Labs, otherwise I'll probably end up having a custom adapter made by a cable maker I trust.


----------



## mscott58

bhazard said:


> I ordered this cable for the balanced output:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-Silver-Plated-TRRS-Re-Zero-Balanced-To-4pin-XLR-Female-Cable-For-Amplifier-/251992929864?var=&hash=item3aabf2f648
> 
> I'll be using a modified balanced AKG 7XX when it arrives.




Thanks for the link. Will the pin configuration on the 3.5mm TRRS work with the Geek products?


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> Thanks for the link. Will the pin configuration on the 3.5mm TRRS work with the Geek products?


 
  
 LH Labs

 (Source)
  
 RE-Zero

 (Source)
  
 Yup!


----------



## rcoleman1

bhazard said:


> I ordered this cable for the balanced output:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-Silver-Plated-TRRS-Re-Zero-Balanced-To-4pin-XLR-Female-Cable-For-Amplifier-/251992929864?var=&hash=item3aabf2f648
> 
> I'll be using a modified balanced AKG 7XX when it arrives.


 

 Kindly post your impressions of this adapter after you use it. I'm in the market for a GO V2+ and an affordable adapter would be a plus. Thanks.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> LH Labs
> 
> (Source)
> 
> ...


 
 Nice! Thanks Brian


----------



## TonySunshine

hmm so heres an interesting idea. Based on the pin out, does this mean that we won't be needing 3.5mm TRRS balanced to 3.5mm TRS Single ended adapters? Meaning if I buy a 3.5mm TRRS balanced cable for my headphones to use with the GO V2+, can I use the sample cable to use my headphones with SE outputs like my tablet and cellphone? Won't the L- and R- pins just get shorted together and act as ground in the single ended connection?
  
 Quote:


axelcloris said:


> LH Labs
> 
> (Source)
> 
> ...


----------



## mscott58

tonysunshine said:


>


 
 If I'm remembering correctly it really depends on what you insert into what. If you insert a TRRS plug into a TRS port then I think you're okay, as the two channels will just share the common "-" leg. However, if you insert a TRS plug into a TRRS port then things will not be good, as you're shorting across the different terminals in the amp itself. I believe that is why LHL put that red plug into the TRRS port on the V2 and V2+. 
  
 If I've got this wrong then please correct me my friends! 

 Cheers


----------



## bhazard

axelcloris said:


> Not a bad price for the adapter. 3.5mm and 2.5mm balanced jacks are a pain to deal with when DIYing a cable, so it's good to see that there are some options on the market. I personally would prefer to buy an adapter from a trusted source and I'm hoping that we see some official adapters from LH Labs, otherwise I'll probably end up having a custom adapter made by a cable maker I trust.


 
 The seller is Lunashops.com  They are reputable. I've gotten tips and a few other things from them in the past with no issues, and several other head-fi members have used them as well.


----------



## mscott58

bhazard said:


> The seller is Lunashops.com  They are reputable. I've gotten tips and a few other things from them in the past with no issues, and several other head-fi members have used them as well.


 
 Agree. I've used them before as well for a dual 3-pin XLR to 2.5mm TRRS adapter to allow me to connect my Infinity to my CDM. Worked well. 
  
 Just ordered the 4-pin XLR to 2.5mm TRRS and also the 4-pin XLR to 3.5mm TRRS to allow me to listen to my LCD-3's on the CDM and the eventual Wave using my Moon SD V3 balanced cable. Having the extra adapters is also good at shows so you don't have to swap cables as much. 

 Cheers


----------



## sahmen

axelcloris said:


> HIFIMAN also makes their own cable. They use the same pinout as LH Labs, so it'll work just fine. Won't do anything for your HD700.
> 
> http://hifiman.com/products/detail/133


 
 It's good to know about the existence of this option as  well.  Thanks.


----------



## Benny-x

bhazard said:


> The seller is Lunashops.com  They are reputable. I've gotten tips and a few other things from them in the past with no issues, and several other head-fi members have used them as well.


 
 I'll third this one. I've also used Lunashops to great effect in the past. They're not local and you can't go next door to check in on them, but they're as dependable and consistent as I've found.


----------



## bhazard

The battery takes about 2-3 hours to charge the 3000mAH battery. I'm so used to my quick charge phone that I forgot a charge could take that long. It seems to last me for my morning and afternoon work commute the entire week on the lowest gain setting. (10-15 hours ish) I left the device on accidentally a few times so I need more time to see how long it actually lasts.
  
 Sound wise, this could easily be my desktop DAC. I tried it via Jriver and Foobar and it is my favorite DAC/amp to date. It is more enjoyable than my Audio-GD NFB 11.32 ever was, and I haven't even tried it balanced yet. At the initial backer price, it's a total bargain (for the Infinity). It easily surpasses the V1 as well.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> The battery takes about 2-3 hours to charge the 3000mAH battery. I'm so used to my quick charge phone that I forgot a charge could take that long. It seems to last me for my morning and afternoon work commute the entire week on the lowest gain setting. (10-15 hours ish) I left the device on accidentally a few times so I need more time to see how long it actually lasts.
> 
> Sound wise, this could easily be my desktop DAC. I tried it via Jriver and Foobar and it is my favorite DAC/amp to date. It is more enjoyable than my Audio-GD NFB 11.32 ever was, and I haven't even tried it balanced yet. At the initial backer price, it's a total bargain (for the Infinity). It easily surpasses the V1 as well.


 

 awesome impresions. am kicking myself for not jumping on the V2+  
  
 What is the main difference between the V2+ and V2+infinity? How much was the backer price if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## AxelCloris

redjohn456 said:


> awesome impresions. am kicking myself for not jumping on the V2+
> 
> What is the main difference between the V2+ and V2+infinity? How much was the backer price if you don't mind me asking?


 
  
 The Infinity has an extra gain setting, an extra PCM filter, and an improved THD + N spec. I don't know the price differences.


----------



## Audio Addict

axelcloris said:


> The Infinity has an extra gain setting, an extra PCM filter, and an improved THD + N spec. I don't know the price differences.




The extra backer price was $150. $434 vs. $284 for the base v2+.


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> awesome impresions. am kicking myself for not jumping on the V2+
> 
> What is the main difference between the V2+ and V2+infinity? How much was the backer price if you don't mind me asking?


 
 If you got in when it was called the Geek Stream (very early backing), it ended up being less than $250 for the V2+ Infinity.
  
 Despite the wait, nothing on the market is anywhere near as good sound or spec wise for the price of up to $450 IMO. The new Sabre chip is a beast and isn't as cold/shrill as past Sabre chips.
  
 I'm holding off on a full review until I can try it balanced.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> If you got in when it was called the Geek Stream (very early backing), it ended up being less than $250 for the V2+ Infinity.
> 
> Despite the wait, nothing on the market is anywhere near as good sound or spec wise for the price of up to $450 IMO. The new Sabre chip is a beast and isn't as cold/shrill as past Sabre chips.
> 
> I'm holding off on a full review until I can try it balanced.


 

 I am stuck contemplating between the apogee groove and the GO V2+  I have a loaner groove unit and its such an upgrade over my macbook its not even funny. I wonder how well the groove compares against the V2+?
  
 Not gonna lie, so jelly right now, a steal of a deal


----------



## AxelCloris

bhazard said:


> I'm holding off on a full review until I can try it balanced.


 
  
 I'm also looking forward to trying it balanced, but like many, my balanced gear is 2.5mm or XLR. Going to have to snag an adapter at some point to use the balanced output.


----------



## DecentLevi

Good to see we're shifting to talk about the sonic performance rather than just judging a book by its' cover anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So @bhazard you say the v2+ was more enjoyable than your Audio-GD NFB 11.32 DAC - but would you be able to describe in what way it was better to you; and was this an A/B comparison in rapid succession? I'm not doubting your impressions either because I remember it being at least as good as my $500+ full size (Gustard X12) DAC when comparing them to each other at a meet.


----------



## uncola

basically can I connect the gov2 balanced port to a single ended speaker amp or headphone amp if I use this adapter and this monoprice cable?
 edited to make it shorter
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/281417128619?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 this is the cable I'd be using http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021815&p_id=5597&seq=1&format=2


----------



## bhazard

decentlevi said:


> Good to see we're shifting to talk about the sonic performance rather than just judging a book by its' cover anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The NFB (and ES9018 in general) had a tendency to be a bit bright/shrill/cold despite being very detailed and revealing. The V2+, doesn't have that issue, yet remains very detailed.
  
 Obviously the V2+ doesn't have the power the NFB had, but to get a similar (better actually) sound in a portable unit is a wonderful thing. I can no longer A/B them directly with the NFB, as the V2+ and Pulse X Infinity will be my only DAC equipment for awhile.
  
 I do notice that the V2+ picks up a decent amount of EMI when I'm using it with my phone (and on the train). Balanced mode "should" possibly remove that.


----------



## TonySunshine

The v2+ actually has a second output for single ended connections. So u just need a regular mini to mini cable



uncola said:


> basically can I connect the gov2 balanced port to a single ended speaker amp or headphone amp if I use this adapter and this monoprice cable?
> edited to make it shorter
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281417128619?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> ...


----------



## uncola

The single ended out will be connected to another amp


----------



## Joeybgood

I received an email from LH labs/Gavin yesterday informing me that ALL V2 and V2+ preorder units have shipped. I haven't received any shipping/tracking info however. Did anyone that has received theirs already get tracking info emailed to them when their unit was shipped?


----------



## CaffeineJunkie

joeybgood said:


> I received an email from LH labs/Gavin yesterday informing me that ALL V2 and V2+ preorder units have shipped. I haven't received any shipping/tracking info however. Did anyone that has received theirs already get tracking info emailed to them when their unit was shipped?


 
  
 The update said all V2 and V2 Infinity.  Not V2+.  They're still reworking the chassis I believe.


----------



## AxelCloris

caffeinejunkie said:


> The update said all V2 and V2 Infinity.  Not V2+.  *They're still reworking the chassis* I believe.


 
  
 This. My most recent email exchange with Gavin mentioned that they were working on the chassis revision. He didn't provide any sort of timeline, but the designers have definitely taken the feedback and they're pushing forward with a new plan. I'll pick his brain at RMAF in a few weeks and see if they have a revised housing at the show.


----------



## rcoleman1

axelcloris said:


> This. My most recent email exchange with Gavin mentioned that they were working on the chassis revision. He didn't provide any sort of timeline, but the designers have definitely taken the feedback and they're pushing forward with a new plan. I'll pick his brain at RMAF in a few weeks and see if they have a revised housing at the show.


 

 That would be great because I'm holding off ordering my GO V2+ with the hopes of getting the revised chassis.


----------



## AxelCloris

rcoleman1 said:


> That would be great because I'm holding off ordering my GO V2+ with the hopes of getting the revised chassis.


 
  
 I may not be correct on this, but my understanding is that LH Labs has put a hold all V2+ deliveries until they've completed the chassis redesign, preexisting and new pre-orders. They're shipping the V2 models without issue.


----------



## Lifemovingforwa

I sure hope they get things done on my V2+ soon I am anxious to get my hands on my new Toy before my iPad air 2 is obsolete, O' No to late! lol! After all the going on about how ahead of schedule they were running I guess it got my hopes up. I will get over it!


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> This. My most recent email exchange with Gavin mentioned that they were working on the chassis revision. He didn't provide any sort of timeline, but the designers have definitely taken the feedback and they're pushing forward with a new plan. I'll pick his brain at RMAF in a few weeks and see if they have a revised housing at the show.


 
 Brian - Not sure if they're going to be at RMAF?


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> Brian - Not sure if they're going to be at RMAF?


 
  
 They're not currently listed as exhibitors, but Gavin will be at the show based on our emails. We may see others in attendance as well.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> They're not currently listed as exhibitors, but Gavin will be at the show based on our emails. We may see others in attendance as well.


 
 Got it, thanks. Knew from Casey they weren't exhibiting and that it was still up in the air about who might be coming. Will also be interested to see what booths might feature some LHL gear. Was fun to hear the Cavalli Liquid Carbon prototype at SoCal being fed by the Pulse (can't remember if it was an Xfi or Infinity).


----------



## Joeybgood

caffeinejunkie said:


> The update said all V2 and V2 Infinity.  Not V2+.  They're still reworking the chassis I believe.


 
 ahhhhhh.. Yes.. I am expecting the V2+ Infinity so that is good to know. It's been a long wait but I will gladly wait for a better contructed chassis. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Heard the GOV2 at our national headphones meet last weekend, man that thing sounded amazing with my Ether, I was really taken aback. Shame about the housing of course. Like some others here waiting on the V2+, hope the chassis redesign/tweak happens soon, although I'll settle for a longer wait for it to be done right.


----------



## rcoleman1

nztechfreak said:


> Heard the GOV2 at our national headphones meet last weekend, man that thing sounded amazing with my Ether, I was really taken aback. Shame about the housing of course. Like some others here waiting on the V2+, hope the chassis redesign/tweak happens soon, although I'll settle for a longer wait for it to be done right.


 

 Wow that's great to hear. I have the Ether on my list too.


----------



## RedJohn456

nztechfreak said:


> Heard the GOV2 at our national headphones meet last weekend, man that thing sounded amazing with my Ether, I was really taken aback. Shame about the housing of course. Like some others here waiting on the V2+, hope the chassis redesign/tweak happens soon, although I'll settle for a longer wait for it to be done right.


 

 I am loving my V2, received them yesterday. I am really really digging how they sound. The build quality and chassis is the only downside. If they can retain the same sound quality as the V2 along with improving the chasse, I am buying the V2+ because I have yet to hear a better dac. 
  
 Whenever am not at my mac with the V2, am always thinking about it so to have a portable edition would be worth it to me. I am coming from a cheapo SMSL M2 and Fiio E17 btw. The M2 has is one of the cleanest and most neutral Dacs I have heard but its got nothing on the V2


----------



## NZtechfreak

redjohn456 said:


> I am loving my V2, received them yesterday. I am really really digging how they sound. The build quality and chassis is the only downside. If they can retain the same sound quality as the V2 along with improving the chasse, I am buying the V2+ because I have yet to hear a better dac.
> 
> Whenever am not at my mac with the V2, am always thinking about it so to have a portable edition would be worth it to me. I am coming from a cheapo SMSL M2 and Fiio E17 btw. The M2 has is one of the cleanest and most neutral Dacs I have heard but its got nothing on the V2




I don't think it'll come too close to surpassing my desktop rig, but I'd be surprised it if didn't beat out my HA-2, HeadAmp Pico USB DAC/amp and Dragonfly (1.2).


----------



## RedJohn456

nztechfreak said:


> I don't think it'll come too close to surpassing my desktop rig, but I'd be surprised it if didn't beat out my HA-2, HeadAmp Pico USB DAC/amp and Dragonfly (1.2).


 

 To be fair, I wouldn't expect it to surpass good desktop rigs, but the fact that its even being compared to desktop rigs is very telling, as I feel they straight out massacre many small foot print amp/dacs that I have heard, including the HA-2 and Dragon fly 1.2 and even the Apogee Groove which I have had for a few weeks (review loaner). 
  
 Apogee has a constant current drive amp which might be quite beneficial in certain cases and it has a MUCH nicer build quality than the V2 but the V2 DAC is superior to the groove DAC (stomps all over it honestly) and the V2 amp is as good as the Groove to my ears if not close to it. Groove is inconsistent with my gears, good with some, terrible with others. V2 seems to sound great with everything.
  
 I actually run line out from my V2 so the amp section is moot. The V2 is neutral, clear and transparent, and leaner compared to the Groove but thats a good thing as I want a transparent set up


----------



## DecentLevi

I've compared the v2+ to my desktop DAC twice the price and about 50x bigger, and the v2 sounded at least as good. I also compared the HA-2 to my desktop DAC, and the HA-2 lost out big time with only around 2/3rds the clarity and 1/2 the soundstage. That is to say the v2+ could have sounded even better than the desktop DAC (if I had enough A/B time), of which was already around twice as good as the HA-2.
  
 I was under the impression that the v2 doesn't have a line-out, rather just an amp'd 3.5mm out with variable gain settings; which can optionally be doubled amped with another AMP. Or does it have a separate line-out?


----------



## NZtechfreak

I've heard a couple of people say they prefer the GOV2 to the Gustard DAC, a couple of others who say it is uncomfortably close the their Gungnir too. It's punching well above its weight, no doubt.


----------



## DecentLevi

Yeah that's ironic they found the same as me, I was actually referring to my Gustard X12 in my post above. Righteously close, if not even possibly better if I had more headtime in the two. Anybody know if it has a true line-out?


----------



## DecentLevi

Thus being said, I wouldn't jump ship on desktop DACs just yet - my take is that a full size rig may have longer lasting internal components. And if the v2 does not have a line-out, it may not handle external amps as well.


----------



## bhazard

That's what the Pulse X Infinity is for 
  
 I'm fully committed in that the V2+ Infinity spanks anything I've heard under $400, and this is without even testing balanced mode yet. The new Sabre chip really shines. Glad we got the option to get it.


----------



## AustinValentine

decentlevi said:


> Thus being said, I wouldn't jump ship on desktop DACs just yet - my take is that a full size rig may have longer lasting internal components. And if the v2 does not have a line-out, it may not handle external amps as well.


 
  
 At max volume & 1000 ohm setting, the output on the V2/V2+ is bit perfect and has the requisite voltage to to the job (IIRC, 2.18 Vrms for single-ended, 4.2 Vrms for the balanced output). Since the output voltage is pretty standard, there shouldn't be much of a chance of an external amplifier clipping from too much voltage input. (Which is one of the big dangers of double amping.) 
  
 The only differences between the V2/V2+ at max output and a true line-level output are high output impedance and that the signal *is* double amped per se. But the V2/V2+'s class A amplifier has a really low distortion profile/THD+N/Crosstalk/SNR. M_y guess_ is that any effects of double amping would be pretty far below the threshold of audibility. 
  
 With that kind of power output, truth be told, external amplification shouldn't be that necessary. But, if you choose to use an external amp, as long as the external amp isn't crap, it shouldn't be a problem. Double amping isn't an optimal situation and I certainly would have preferred that they add a dedicated line out. But from my listening tests with the V2+ hooked to a Leckerton and an ALO RX Mk3B, the V2/V2+ seemed to handle external amplification just fine.


----------



## bhazard

Balanced adapter arrived. Works perfect.
  
 Not a huge difference, but definitely noticeable. Just pure crisp clarity.


----------



## NZtechfreak

bhazard said:


> Balanced adapter arrived. Works perfect.
> 
> Not a huge difference, but definitely noticeable. Just pure crisp clarity.


 
  
 Which one is that? Looking to pre-purchase one before getting my V2+.


----------



## NZtechfreak

So, any updates from anyone? News on the chassis redesign? From those few who have review units etc? 

Also, just in reference to the Sabre DAC, does the Infinity have the same Sabre DAC as the others, or a higher model?


----------



## bhazard

nztechfreak said:


> Which one is that? Looking to pre-purchase one before getting my V2+.


 
 lunashops.com has them. TRRS 3.5mm to 4 pin XLR (or 3 pin if you use that)


----------



## NZtechfreak

bhazard said:


> lunashops.com has them. TRRS 3.5mm to 4 pin XLR (or 3 pin if you use that)




Ah, thank you for that! I was waiting for them to relist it on eBay, as I'd found them there, but was not aware they had their own store elsewhere on the web.

EDIT: Right, purchased. Looks like it'll take a month to get here, which buys LH Labs some more time to get the V2+ sorted


----------



## NZtechfreak

Another question, I saw earlier that someone paired the GOV2 (not +) with their Note 4 - anyone else tried with Android devices? Curious to know the battery drain if used this way?


----------



## Joeybgood

bhazard said:


> lunashops.com has them. TRRS 3.5mm to 4 pin XLR (or 3 pin if you use that)


I had one made for me at SurfCables. Very nice quality. $55


----------



## bhazard

nztechfreak said:


> Another question, I saw earlier that someone paired the GOV2 (not +) with their Note 4 - anyone else tried with Android devices? Curious to know the battery drain if used this way?


 
 GO V1 works with Android 5.0 devices, so V2 should work. Lots of battery drain though, so an external battery and split OTG cable is recommended.


----------



## NZtechfreak

bhazard said:


> GO V1 works with Android 5.0 devices, so V2 should work. Lots of battery drain though, so an external battery and split OTG cable is recommended.




Yeah, it works, I referenced one person's experience to that effect, just seeing if anyone else had anything to add. Would like to see Ampere or a similar app showing the actual drain to see just how bad it is. I have two batteries for my phone, so unlikely to need a Y-cable (I have one, but that gets cumbersome in portable use).


----------



## audiophile4life

Hi guys,
  
 Two questions here.
  
*1.*  I purchased the cheap OTG USB cable from china and hear that it isn't really an OTG cable.  Is this one I need to purchase to get my samsung note 3 to communicate with my geek out V2+? http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Portable_Cable_p/aat0000200.htm 
  
 Are there any other cable options out there that have the ends pointing in the same direction?
 I'd like to have the cable before the V2+ arrives!
  
*2.*  I'm contemplating purchasing balanced cables for my Shure SE846 IEMs.  How do you guys feel about Silver Dragon IEM Headphone Cable V1 by Moon Audio?  Anyone use these?  Any other recommendations?
  
 Thank you very much!


----------



## Roscoeiii

audiophile4life said:


> I'd like to have the cable before the V2+ arrives!
> 
> *2.*  I'm contemplating purchasing balanced cables for my Shure SE846 IEMs.  How do you guys feel about Silver Dragon IEM Headphone Cable V1 by Moon Audio?  Anyone use these?  Any other recommendations?
> 
> Thank you very much!


 
  
 You will have more luck looking into cable for the 846 on the big 846 thread, many options have been discussed there. I have the Silver Dragon for my 846s and like it quite a lot (SE, not balanced). Many folks on that thread also like the Headphone Lounge cables by Ted Allen. 
  
 846 thread (847 pages of goodness): 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/675219/shure-se846-impressions-thread
  
 Happy hunting!


----------



## audiophile4life

Thank you!


----------



## dacfun

audiophile4life said:


> *1.*  I purchased the cheap OTG USB cable from china and hear that it isn't really an OTG cable.  Is this one I need to purchase to get my samsung note 3 to communicate with my geek out V2+? http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Portable_Cable_p/aat0000200.htm


 
  
 If it is this cable from ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346, you might still try it. I ordered it as well and it works for me, Nexus 7 II <--> V2+.


----------



## NZtechfreak

I have to say, the poor casing on the V2 makes for a good way to see whose reviews might be trustworthy. Hifi+ review is a joke, strongly suspect a shill given they didn't even mention the case and only posted renders rather than device pics. It's quite good, knowing to ignore their reviews altogether saves me the trouble of going there.


----------



## rcoleman1

nztechfreak said:


> I have to say, the poor casing on the V2 makes for a good way to see whose reviews might be trustworthy. Hifi+ review is a joke, strongly suspect a shill given they didn't even mention the case and only posted renders rather than device pics. It's quite good, knowing to ignore their reviews altogether saves me the trouble of going there.


 

 +1. Right. Which is why as anxious as I am to get my hands on a GO V2+ I'm waiting until some of our fellow Head-Fiers post some pics and impressions of the revised casing. I can wait...no problem.


----------



## NZtechfreak

I commented on their review, reviewer is dismissive and patronising. If anyone else cared to comment on the issue there it might help prevent the readership there buying believing the case is a non-issue.


----------



## bhazard

You really don't even notice the case after awhile. I just ignore it and enjoy the sound it puts out.
  
 It shouldn't stop someone from a purchasing, although yes it is ugly, and yes I would prefer a nicer case.


----------



## NZtechfreak

bhazard said:


> You really don't even notice the case after awhile. I just ignore it and enjoy the sound it puts out.
> 
> It shouldn't stop someone from a purchasing, although yes it is ugly, and yes I would prefer a nicer case.




Sure, but a review that fails to mention that is a major fail. Some people will not purchase it if forewarned.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

nztechfreak said:


> I have to say, the poor casing on the V2 makes for a good way to see whose reviews might be trustworthy. Hifi+ review is a joke, strongly suspect a shill given they didn't even mention the case and only posted renders rather than device pics. It's quite good, knowing to ignore their reviews altogether saves me the trouble of going there.




Wow. Talk about the 'elephant in the room'. The render is a misrepresentation, the case is a massive fail. I can't see why LH would send out review units in the current state. Early adopters have all made their orders by now and anyone else who buys one from here on in will want to see a finished product.

I hope (and trust) that LH can make it right.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> You really don't even notice the case after awhile. I just ignore it and enjoy the sound it puts out.
> 
> It shouldn't stop someone from a purchasing, although yes it is ugly, and yes I would prefer a nicer case.


 

 I agree. I was really peeved at how ugly the V2 looked on the first day. I kind of stopped caring about it after awhile, (I got mine on the 10th of Sept) it sounds so good you kind of forget about the little niggles.
  
 Having said that, I think I will be picking up the V2+ once its available. I hope the case is fixed. I talked to Stephanie from LH labs and I shared my dissatisfaction with the casing, and it seems that the casing was a product of necessary due to the heat produced by the Class A amp. 
  
 Am hoping the case is fixed with the V2+ so I won't feel as guilty for double dipping   (am hoping I can sell the V2 on the F/S section then)


----------



## RedJohn456

vhsownsbeta said:


> Wow. Talk about the 'elephant in the room'. The render is a misrepresentation, the case is a massive fail. I can't see why LH would send out review units in the current state. Early adopters have all made their orders by now and anyone else who buys one from here on in will want to see a finished product.
> 
> I hope (and trust) that LH can make it right.


 

 If the V2 didn't sound as good as it did, trust me there would be a LOT more uproar about the fuglyness of the case. Not that they get a free pass on the misrepresentation, but as long as the audio is up to par I am personally willing to over look the design. I have the Apogee groove on hand as well, while the V2 sounds better to my ears, I can't help but wish that the V2 shared the same beautiful finish and robust build quality.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

redjohn456 said:


> If the V2 didn't sound as good as it did, trust me there would be a LOT more uproar about the fuglyness of the case. Not that they get a free pass on the misrepresentation, but as long as the audio is up to par I am personally willing to over look the design. I have the Apogee groove on hand as well, while the V2 sounds better to my ears, I can't help but wish that the *V2 shared the same beautiful finish and robust build quality.*


 
 They didn't have to reinvent the wheel. That is how I would describe the chassis of V1.


----------



## NZtechfreak

I'm glad they tried something different, and I can see an application like this being great for 3D printing in the future - it doesn't look ready yet though. My beef here is really with a shoddy review which utterly failed to inform prospective buyers of this issue. That's a total fail in my books, given the purpose of a review is to inform. The reviewer commented that what is important to me might not be to others, as a way of getting to dismiss my criticism, but clearly the review should inform of the issue so that those for whom it would be important can make an informed decision? Regardless of how good it sounds, I think the reviewers position here is indefensible.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Casey Hartwell chimed in on the V2 review at HiFi +, and gave these details:

"Moving forward, LH Labs has decided to re-work the V2+ chassis since 3D printing large format devices (such as the one the V2+ utilized) is much more difficult. The new iterations of V2+ will incorporate aluminum in lieu of 3D printed resin."


----------



## NZtechfreak

roscoeiii said:


> Casey Hartwell chimed in on the V2 review at HiFi +, and gave these details:
> 
> "Moving forward, LH Labs has decided to re-work the V2+ chassis since 3D printing large format devices (such as the one the V2+ utilized) is much more difficult. The new iterations of V2+ will incorporate aluminum in lieu of 3D printed resin."


 
  
 I see that, so looks like the V2 left out in the cold. He also posted pics to their product images, however one would imagine the subject in those was somewhat cherry picked given what users are actually posting their devices look like. I hope their images are representative of the majority though, I would be happy enough with that.
  
 EDIT: Have arranged to borrow a V2 shortly, will post results with the Note 4 and battery drain and also hopefully try it with the iPhone CCK to see if that is a go.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Yes, I left out the bit  about the V2 from him:
  
 "The chassis for the Geek Out V2 has received a fair amount of feedback from those who have received their units. Has it all been glorious feedback? Honestly, no. However, the amount of negative feedback in regards to the V2 chassis has been far fewer than the amount of positive praise it has received. Many users have complimented its ability to dissipate heat as well as the added benefit of the resin texture for weight and durability purposes.2"
  
 Link to full review of GO V2:
  
http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/lh-labs-geek-out-v2/


----------



## RedJohn456

nztechfreak said:


> I see that, so looks like the V2 left out in the cold. He also posted pics to their product images, however one would imagine the subject in those was somewhat cherry picked given what users are actually posting their devices look like. I hope their images are representative of the majority though, I would be happy enough with that.
> 
> EDIT: Have arranged to borrow a V2 shortly, will post results with the Note 4 and battery drain and also hopefully try it with the iPhone CCK to see if that is a go.


 

 Yeah, bitter sweet that they are going with aluminium. If they re work the V2 chassis as well, I wonder if they will exchange it?
  
 Also, looking forward to how that V2 works with those phones


----------



## mtruong34

I just read the hifi+ review and all I can say is wow could the reviewer's bias be any more blatant. And on top of that to tell his readership that their opinions about what they deem important really doesn't matter is ludicrous.


----------



## AustinValentine

It does seem intentionally evasive to not use actual product photos instead of product renderings and manufacturer pics. 
  
 What I really want to know is in regards to this from the comments, "However, the amount of negative feedback in regards to the V2 chassis has been far fewer than the amount of positive praise it has received." 
  
I don't believe I've seen a single piece of positive feedback re: the V2 chassis on any web forum or discussion thread on the web. I find this really, really hard to swallow.


----------



## mscott58

austinvalentine said:


> It does seem intentionally evasive to not use actual product photos instead of product renderings and manufacturer pics.
> 
> What I really want to know is in regards to this from the comments, "However, the amount of negative feedback in regards to the V2 chassis has been far fewer than the amount of positive praise it has received."
> 
> I don't believe I've seen a single piece of positive feedback re: the V2 chassis on any web forum or discussion thread on the web. I find this really, really hard to swallow.


 
 I believe what Casey was comparing was actually 1) the negative feedback about the case of the V2 versus 2) the positive feedback on the V2 as a whole (not just about the case). This is a bit of an apples to oranges comparison as there hasn't been much debate about how the V2 sounds, it's about the case that people seem to getting a bit hot in the saddle. Cheers


----------



## NZtechfreak

mscott58 said:


> I believe what Casey was comparing was actually 1) the negative feedback about the case of the V2 versus 2) the positive feedback on the V2 as a whole (not just about the case). This is a bit of an apples to oranges comparison as there hasn't been much debate about how the V2 sounds, it's about the case that people seem to getting a bit hot in the saddle. Cheers




That was my reading of his comments also. It's a slight misdirection though (or rather it creates a potential to conflate the feedback overall specifically with the case work, I wouldn't necessarily say it is intentional).


----------



## AustinValentine

nztechfreak said:


> That was my reading of his comments also. It's a slight misdirection though (or rather it creates a potential to conflate the feedback overall specifically with the case work, I wouldn't necessarily say it is intentional).


 
  
 Yeah, I originally had a much longer post about pronoun deixis and parallel sentence structure, but I decided not to post it. 
  
 A slight misdirection is a good way to put it. The phrasing conflates two different things: general response to the product and specific response to the casing. It obscures the issue by blending part:whole, local:global, particular:universal relationships as being about the same thing.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Cool, my loaner V2 with balanced adapter came today. Can't wait to test with Ether/MHP1000/FAD Pandora Hope VI/T5p at home tonight. I suppose I'll hook up the HE6 too for reasons of academic curiosity, but it won't be enough there (4.4W needed to hit 120dB peak without clipping on the HE6, low level listening to music with narrow dynamic range might be passable).

EDIT: Right, so definitely works with Note 4 via UAPP and sounds really good with the Ether (balanced connection). Battery drain is EXTREME, lost about 40% in 30mins, but that should be expected given I'm using the GOV2 rather than the V2+. Ampere shows it going from ~330mA drain sitting idle to ~950-1300mA drain with the V2 connected. Will see now if it'll work with regular music players.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Yep, also works without UAPP, so steaming apps etc all a go. Makes the V2+ almost a dead cert for me at this point.

Looks like on the lower power setting it might get about two and a half hours out of a full charge, just trying it with the FAD Pandora Hope VI. With the sensitivity of these I think using it outside of UAPP might be difficult, the hardware master volume slider in that app allows for precise volume attenuation.


----------



## bhazard

nztechfreak said:


> Yep, also works without UAPP, so steaming apps etc all a go. Makes the V2+ almost a dead cert for me at this point.
> 
> Looks like on the lower power setting it might get about two and a half hours out of a full charge, just trying it with the FAD Pandora Hope VI. With the sensitivity of these I think using it outside of UAPP might be difficult, the hardware master volume slider in that app allows for precise volume attenuation.


 
 Gain doesn't seem to matter too much power wise. Running at 100mW gets 10-15 hrs, but running at 450mW gets almost near the same. I don't have anything that requires the full 1000mW right now. That setting would blow my eardrums and equipment out on my AKG 7XX. It would be more suitable for Planars.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> Gain doesn't seem to matter too much power wise. Running at 100mW gets 10-15 hrs, but running at 450mW gets almost near the same. I don't have anything that requires the full 1000mW right now. That setting would blow my eardrums and equipment out on my AKG 7XX. It would be more suitable for Planars.


 

 That's werid, it feels like the 1000mw is not powerful enough for my AKG k612pro. I wonder if mine is defective? The 1000mw doesn't seem that big a jump from 450 on most of my gear


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> That's werid, it feels like the 1000mw is not powerful enough for my AKG k612pro. I wonder if mine is defective? The 1000mw doesn't seem that big a jump from 450 on most of my gear


 
 Could be an impedance thing. I can actually run my AKG 7XX off my pc at the 100mW setting and still be too loud at 100% bitperfect volume.


----------



## uncola

Are you using the balanced port?  I know it has more voltage than the SE port.. not sure if the current corresponds?  I don't know the difference   I'm still really loving my gov2.  I'll consider the not working right with wyrd to be a random coincidence I guess and get it replaced later when my vi dac arrives.  I'll post some pics later


----------



## Kiln

any news on the final design prototype for V2+, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 they said the whole situation for V2+ would be clear this week


----------



## NZtechfreak

kiln said:


> any news on the final design prototype for V2+,
> they said the whole situation for V2+ would be clear this week




I heard from them yesterday to say the V2+ case is looking good, but nothing more specific than that. I asked them for more information, but yet to hear back.


----------



## Audio Addict

nztechfreak said:


> I heard from them yesterday to say the V2+ case is looking good, but nothing more specific than that. I asked them for more information, but yet to hear back.




It looks like some things are finally coming together but I don't want to jinx them


----------



## zachchen1996

I wonder how this will compare to VentureCraft's SoundDroid Vantam DAC/Amp.


----------



## Pactalix

Hi guys! so... i'm a bit of a noob, i´ve been here in the forum for quite a time, but i don't own that much gear to have opinions and i only read the threads and comments, but i currently own a Note 4 and reading here that some people use that phone with the geek out really gave me interest. I have a pair of sennheiser hd518 and a pair of shure se315 so nothing crazy. I´m in look for a good dac/amp for my note and one not that bulky, would you guys recommend the gov2 or do you think there is a better option out there around that price range? Thank you in advance for the answers!


----------



## NZtechfreak

pactalix said:


> Hi guys! so... i'm a bit of a noob, i´ve been here in the forum for quite a time, but i don't own that much gear to have opinions and i only read the threads and comments, but i currently own a Note 4 and reading here that some people use that phone with the geek out really gave me interest. I have a pair of sennheiser hd518 and a pair of shure se315 so nothing crazy. I´m in look for a good dac/amp for my note and one not that bulky, would you guys recommend the gov2 or do you think there is a better option out there around that price range? Thank you in advance for the answers!




You'll want the V2+ for use with Android. For SQ I don't think you'll find better right now, but depending on your priorities the HA-2 also worth considering for its better build, line-out, fast charging and battery bank capability.


----------



## Pactalix

nztechfreak said:


> You'll want the V2+ for use with Android. For SQ I don't think you'll find better right now, but depending on your priorities the HA-2 also worth considering for its better build, line-out, fast charging and battery bank capability.


 
  
 Wow, the HA-2 looks very good, also cheaper , do you know if there's a lot of difference in sq? that's the thing i care most about, but the oppo one have some cool features in a cheaper pricetag so, i don´t know


----------



## sahmen

GO V2+ Update, for what it is worth.
  
 I opened a ticket at L H Labs to inquire about the new estimated time for GO V2 + shipments, and I just received the following response, which I thought I should share for the sake of those who are interested:
  
 **********
 Yes of course, the GO V2+ unit Chassis is being revised. The revised chassis still takes advantage of the 3D printing technology we've been using, but implements two aluminum allow*** plates on the top and bottom of the unit. We expect the units to resume shipment within the next 3-4 weeks. We want to ensure the revised chassis is able to manage the heat of the unit.
  
 Let me know if there is anything else I can do to help you.
  
  Best Wishes,
 Stephanie
_Customer Happiness Agent_
  
_***********_
  
 *** I think she meant aluminum alloy plates.  Btw, I really wish I could see a photo of the new design and look; am I the only one?


----------



## Dataminer

I received this email from Stephanie a week ago regarding the chassis revision (coincidentally she misspelled alloy here as well):

The chassis will continue to have the 3D printing but implements two aluminum allow plates on the top and bottom of the unit. We want to make sure the unit is still able to dissipate heat to ensure the unit doesn't become to hot but also allowing a cleaner look for the unit.

-edit-
I forgot to mention that she told me units were shipping.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Just got this reply to my ticket:

"V2+ is going to be a little tricky, being that not only heat will be an issue but now we do have to worry about a battery and the inherit pitfalls of having a Li on battery inside, This also contributes to heat at times of over topping the charge etc. Only solution we can have is a hybrid approach on the chassis, some thing like a finished exterior with High temp dispersion interior carbon printed material inside. This was the original reason why we went 3D printed has it has printable carbon made for high heat dispersion then other materials.

Our mechanical engineers have a sample coming in with some help from our friends, Maybe a couple of tweaks and then bulk batching the process. All in all i do believe we will have this done and going come the early parts of November. Again thank you for y our time and support."

TLR V2+ is going to be a little tricky, being that not only heat will be an issue but now we do have to worry about a battery and the inherit pitfalls of having a Li on battery inside, This also contributes to heat at times of over topping the charge etc. Only solution we can have is a hybrid approach on the chassis, some thing like a finished exterior with High temp dispersion interior carbon printed material inside. This was the original reason why we went 3D printed has it has printable carbon made for high heat dispersion then other materials.

Our mechanical engineers have a sample coming in with some help from our friends, Maybe a couple of tweaks and then bulk batching the process. All in all i do believe we will have this done and going come the early parts of November. Again thank you for y our time and support."

TL;DR - looks like early November if a few things pan out.


----------



## NZtechfreak

pactalix said:


> Wow, the HA-2 looks very good, also cheaper , do you know if there's a lot of difference in sq? that's the thing i care most about, but the oppo one have some cool features in a cheaper pricetag so, i don´t know




The Geek Out V2 sounds quite a lot better, in addition to having the ability to power more power hungry cans. Should also mention that the HA-2 does have the advantage of being available now, whereas the V2+ looking like November.


----------



## mscott58

nztechfreak said:


> The Geek Out V2 sounds quite a lot better, in addition to having the ability to power more power hungry cans. Should also mention that the HA-2 does have the advantage of being available now, whereas the V2+ looking like November.




+1. HA-2 is good, but I'd put a number of others ahead of it, including the Geek.


----------



## NZtechfreak

mscott58 said:


> +1. HA-2 is good, but I'd put a number of others ahead of it, including the Geek.


 
  
 For units with indwelling batteries for use with Android what would you put above it?


----------



## mscott58

nztechfreak said:


> For units with indwelling batteries for use with Android what would you put above it?


 
 With DAC or just amps?


----------



## NZtechfreak

mscott58 said:


> With DAC or just amps?


 
  
 With DAC, that was what the person requesting info/recommendations seemed to be after. For units with battery around the same cost that work with Android I couldn't think of that much besides the HA-2, so would be interested to see what else you rate.


----------



## zachchen1996

nztechfreak said:


> the V2+ looking like November.


 
  
 The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## NZtechfreak

zachchen1996 said:


> The anticipation is killing me!


 
  
 Likewise, I'm using a borrowed V2 with my Note 4 and laptop at the moment and the sound is great. Was hoping to have the V2+ to take on holiday end of November with my Ether C, but looks like won't pan out. Now, question is whether I get the V2 in the meantime...


----------



## DecentLevi

I've already tested the v2+ to completely demolish the HA2 (sound-wise) and there was a discussion on it *4 pages back*, on page 20. 


decentlevi said:


> I've compared the v2+ to my desktop DAC twice the price and about 50x bigger, and the v2 sounded at least as good. I also compared the HA-2 to my desktop DAC, and the HA-2 lost out big time with only around 2/3rds the clarity and 1/2 the soundstage. That is to say the v2+ could have sounded even better than the desktop DAC (if I had enough A/B time), of which was already around twice as good as the HA-2.


----------



## zachchen1996

nztechfreak said:


> Likewise, I'm using a borrowed V2 with my Note 4 and laptop at the moment and the sound is great. Was hoping to have the V2+ to take on holiday end of November with my Ether C, but looks like won't pan out. Now, question is whether I get the V2 in the meantime...


 
  
 What music player do you use with your Note 4? I'm currently using a S6 Edge with Viper4Android and Neutron Player.
 I'd say just wait for the V2+ to release, so glad I came across this forum. Originally I was either going to get the FiiO X7 or Onkyo DP-X1, but the V2+ seems to be the superior option. Most likely the V2+ will be cheaper than either of those DAPs AND sound better.


----------



## NZtechfreak

decentlevi said:


> I've already tested the v2+ to completely demolish the HA2 (sound-wise) and there was a discussion on it *4 pages back*, on page 20.


 
  
 Yes, which is why I pointed out that the V2/+ was better sounding. The question was from someone asking what else was available around that price point, and for the use-case they spelled out the HA-2 was the other one that came to mind for me. The HA-2 has a considerable advantage in that it is available right now of course, as well as having a constellation of other features that might appeal to someone using with an Android phone. For $100 less and with an incomparably better build quality, I thought the person should probably know about it to consider at least.


----------



## NZtechfreak

zachchen1996 said:


> What music player do you use with your Note 4? I'm currently using a S6 Edge with Viper4Android and Neutron Player.
> I'd say just wait for the V2+ to release, so glad I came across this forum. Originally I was either going to get the FiiO X7 or Onkyo DP-X1, but the V2+ seems to be the superior option. Most likely the V2+ will be cheaper than either of those DAPs AND sound better.


 
  
 Me? UAPP with the GOV2, media controls via the Pebble Time Steel, transducer MHP1000. When I have to return the V2 then I fall back to the HA-2, hence the champing at the bit to get the V2+.


----------



## Benny-x

nztechfreak said:


> Me? UAPP with the GOV2, media controls via the Pebble Time Steel, *transducer MHP1000*. When I have to return the V2 then I fall back to the HA-2, hence the champing at the bit to get the V2+.


 
 Like no one has these. I've read a couple great things about them, but too few to warrant a real consideration for purchase.
  
 Their cold release with a $2k(did you really pay that?) price tag probably doesn't help for an unestablished(for headphones) brand. The also look so much like Beyers that it half puts me off. I've found the Beyers alright, but not particularly comfortable, so how about these ones? Anything special going on?


----------



## RedJohn456

Looks like the V2+ isn't that far off! Had a little with with Customer Service and they updated me about the V2+ chassis. The gist of it is that they are employing a similar 3D printing technology that they have been using, but implementing two aluminum alloy plates on the top and bottom of the unit.
  
I am really enjoying the V2 and can't wait to order the V2+ the second its available! Plus side is, no unsightly USB sticks to deal with on the V2+


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> Looks like the V2+ isn't that far off! Had a little with with Customer Service and they updated me about the V2+ chassis. The gist of it is that they are employing a similar 3D printing technology that they have been using, but implementing two aluminum alloy plates on the top and bottom of the unit.
> 
> I am really enjoying the V2 and can't wait to order the V2+ the second its available! Plus side is, no unsightly USB sticks to deal with on the V2+


 
 So I'm one of the only people in the world with a V2+ still? It's worth the wait.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> So I'm one of the only people in the world with a V2+ still? It's worth the wait.


 

 Looks like it. How are you enjoying it? Definitely worth the wait considering the improved build quality. I had a question, since it doesn't have a USB thing sticking out like the V2, how are you using the V2+ with your computer? Is with a regular micro USB port? And also, is it possible to use with the computer without recharging the internal battery?
  
 I am not sure of you posted more photos but would love to see more photos of the different ports and buttons 
  
 Edit: I dun goofed, just noticed the older posts and pics about it. Will check those out cheers


----------



## NZtechfreak

benny-x said:


> Like no one has these. I've read a couple great things about them, but too few to warrant a real consideration for purchase.
> 
> Their cold release with a $2k(did you really pay that?) price tag probably doesn't help for an unestablished(for headphones) brand. The also look so much like Beyers that it half puts me off. I've found the Beyers alright, but not particularly comfortable, so how about these ones? Anything special going on?


 
  
 No, I didn't pay that! They're going up in price about 30% here now too due to exchange rate, from $3000NZD to $3800NZD (I didn't pay NZ retail either).
  
 They're really comfortable, not quite as comfortable as the T5p though (I've not tried the other Beyers so no idea about their comfort, but the T5p at any rate are really comfy). The MHP1000 are better sounding than the T5p by a not inconsiderable amount, which is just as well given the price differential. The MHP1000 have the same great soundstage, possibly with a little more width, same great detail retrieval, but less thin sounding - much more even tonal balance with a bit of warmth (relative to the T5p, which has none) and no stridency in the treble, and much better bass extension and quantity. The removable cables are nice too. They sound really nice with the Geek Out V2, I've not even yet tried them with my desktop rig to see if they have even more to give... perhaps tonight.


----------



## cat6man

well, i have a v2 in my car system (odroidU3 music server) and love it.
 i have a fan installed since 1) it is in the glovebox of my car, 2) the little linux computer adds heat as well.
  
 i have a v2+ on order, but i wonder if a v2 + Y cable + anker battery might be a 'cooler' alternative?


----------



## cxb1

The engineering term for the new "allow" plates on both sides of the v2+, is "Fish plates"


----------



## NZtechfreak

cat6man said:


> i have a v2+ on order, but i wonder if a v2 + Y cable + anker battery might be a 'cooler' alternative?




I tried a Y-cable last night, UAPP cannot initialise the DAC when the power is already connected to the Y-cable (Galaxy Note 4). Connecting DAC to the phone first, initialising the DAC in UAPP, and then connecting the power works, however in this scenario the phone is still drained by the GOV2 (checked several times with Ampere, if power already connected to the Y-cable then there is no drain on the phone). Bit disappointing, I think I'd have not waited for the V2+ if a Y-cable had worked to ameliorate the battery drain.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hey guys, there have been some off-the-wall good reviews of the v2 and scientific measurements on the v2 thread recently. Your alternative source for the v2+, as they are both based off the same design:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/763077/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-discussion-thread/525#post_11940003


----------



## DanBa

nztechfreak said:


> UAPP with the GOV2, media controls via the Pebble Time Steel, transducer MHP1000.


 
  
 Could you post some photos of this setup in the thread "Android phones and USB DACs"?
 It should create a big buzz.


----------



## NZtechfreak

danba said:


> Could you post some photos of this setup in the thread "Android phones and USB DACs"?
> It should create a big buzz.




Haha, can do, although as mentioned the battery drain is extreme and not fixed by a USB OTG Y-cable, so not the most practical unless paired with spare/extended batteries.


----------



## sahmen

Any examples of adapters that one might use to connect ios devices (iphone/ipod touch - lightning connections) to the V2+ for on the go *balanced* listening? If such adapters exist, some photos would be nice.  Thanks.


----------



## Joeybgood

sahmen said:


> Any examples of adapters that one might use to connect ios devices (iphone/ipod touch - lightning connections) to the V2+ for on the go *balanced* listening? If such adapters exist, some photos would be nice.  Thanks.


 
 I had the fellas at SurfCables make me a TRRS M to 4pin XLR F adaptor for $55 but I know I saw a link on this thread that another company has created the same thing for only $30. I'm sure someone will post the name of the company w/website link.


----------



## sahmen

joeybgood said:


> I had the fellas at SurfCables make me a TRRS M to 4pin XLR F adaptor for $55 but I know I saw a link on this thread that another company has created the same thing for only $30. I'm sure someone will post the name of the company w/website link.


 
 Thanks.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Lunashops.com has the balanced adapters for $30.


----------



## mscott58

Got to listen to a V2+ Infinity at the RMAF today and have to say that while the first 3D printed case is indeed crap (and they're working on that) that the SQ is superb. Ran it both SE and balanced and it was great. Being able to change filters and gain at the push of a button is cool as well. It even drove my LCD-3F's really well. Cheers


----------



## Audio Addict

mscott58 said:


> Got to listen to a V2+ Infinity at the RMAF today and have to say that while the first 3D printed case is indeed crap (and they're working on that) that the SQ is superb. Ran it both SE and balanced and it was great. Being able to change filters and gain at the push of a button is cool as well. It even drove my LCD-3F's really well. Cheers


 
  
 Did they have the revised case on it for RMAF?


----------



## bhazard

mscott58 said:


> Got to listen to a V2+ Infinity at the RMAF today and have to say that while the first 3D printed case is indeed crap (and they're working on that) that the SQ is superb. Ran it both SE and balanced and it was great. Being able to change filters and gain at the push of a button is cool as well. It even drove my LCD-3F's really well. Cheers


 
 I feel really lucky that I've been able to use it as my daily driver off my smartphone for the past month. The SQ really is unsurpassed at the price point paid by the early backers.
  
 I'm listening to it right now balanced through my modified AKG 7XX with the new Keith Richards, Slayer, Sevendust, old school Rush, AC/DC, and the PRAT is so much fun. A few beers enhances it.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Lucky indeed! I've been using the V2 with my smartphone for a week and it's awesome (battery drain aside). 

Would really be interested to know if the new casing at RMAF, but I expect not from the timeline they gave me and the content above which implies it was the original 3D printed case.


----------



## bhazard

nztechfreak said:


> Lucky indeed! I've been using the V2 with my smartphone for a week and it's awesome (battery drain aside).
> 
> Would really be interested to know if the new casing at RMAF, but I expect not from the timeline they gave me and the content above which implies it was the original 3D printed case.


 
 That's the thing though, after all this time I pay no attention whatsoever to the case. I never think about it when I'm using it. It's all about the SQ.
  
 With that said, it's been raining heavily the past few days here in NYC, and I cannot use the V2+ in the rain since it could easily be damaged.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> That's the thing though, after all this time I pay no attention whatsoever to the case. I never think about it when I'm using it. It's all about the SQ.
> 
> With that said, it's been raining heavily the past few days here in NYC, and I cannot use the V2+ in the rain since it could easily be damaged.


 

 Thats true, you do forget about the case once you start listening, but honestly I am worried about the long term durability. This one time my V2 was so hot to the point that parts of the case felt soft and would have probably caved in with minimal pressed. It was fine after cooling down, but I am not a fan of the casing. Not for aesthetic reasons, but build quality and durability for the future. I am going to be returning my V2 to buy the v2+ mainly because I want the better shell and ofc I want to be able to use it with my phone


----------



## NZtechfreak

Bhazard, that's great that you're prepared to live with it, but that doesn't mean it doesn't need sorting. 

I think there is an actual problem with 3D printing the larger V2+ model (? not enough rigid strength), from what they told me, and even if everyone did all agree we'll just live with the terrible casing in exchange for the SQ, they can't go into production until it's dealt with. That requires a fairly significant rethink of the thermal situation, unfortunately.


----------



## bhazard

nztechfreak said:


> Bhazard, that's great that you're prepared to live with it, but that doesn't mean it doesn't need sorting.
> 
> I think there is an actual problem with 3D printing the larger V2+ model (? not enough rigid strength), from what they told me, and even if everyone did all agree we'll just live with the terrible casing in exchange for the SQ, they can't go into production until it's dealt with. That requires a fairly significant rethink of the thermal situation, unfortunately.


 
 Oh I absolutely hope I can get better casing, but as of right now I feel lucky that I'm able to enjoy it. It really is like having a high quality desktop DAC in a portable setup.


----------



## NZtechfreak

bhazard said:


> Oh I absolutely hope I can get better casing, but as of right now I feel lucky that I'm able to enjoy it. It really is like having a high quality desktop DAC in a portable setup.




It's pretty close alright, going off the V2 with my mobile.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> Oh I absolutely hope I can get better casing, but as of right now I feel lucky that I'm able to enjoy it. It really is like having a high quality desktop DAC in a portable setup.


 
  
  


nztechfreak said:


> It's pretty close alright, going off the V2 with my mobile.


 

 I am coming to the V2 from the SMSL M2 and FiiO E17. I had the groove as a loaner but by and large this is the best that I have owned. I really haven't owned a desktop setup so its assuring to see that I did the right thing in buying the V2, and already talked to LH labs about ordering my V2+ 
  
 In your opinion, at what price level is the sound quality at? Aside from short auditors of the HA1, I haven't heard a good set up yet so my experience is somewhat limited in this regard.
  
 Looking forward to both your thoughts.
  
 And also, am I missing much by not going for the Infinity version? Its almost 150 bucks more for the V2+ and the two gain modes are more than  enough for me thus far.


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> I am coming to the V2 from the SMSL M2 and FiiO E17. I had the groove as a loaner but by and large this is the best that I have owned. I really haven't owned a desktop setup so its assuring to see that I did the right thing in buying the V2, and already talked to LH labs about ordering my V2+
> 
> In your opinion, at what price level is the sound quality at? Aside from short auditors of the HA1, I haven't heard a good set up yet so my experience is somewhat limited in this regard.
> 
> ...


 
 I never use the 3rd mode. It only helps when you use a streaming service like Spotify. It's just like those "music optimizers" that add a bit of bass and treble to the music.
  
 I would have to compare the Infinity versus the base model in an A/B test. No way to know otherwise.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> I never use the 3rd mode. It only helps when you use a streaming service like Spotify. It's just like those "music optimizers" that add a bit of bass and treble to the music.
> 
> I would have to compare the Infinity versus the base model in an A/B test. No way to know otherwise.


 

 I actually can't tell the difference between the two 2 modes I do have. But performance wise I am pretty happy as is. Am stoked to be getting the V2+ and not have to deal with the awkward USB port thing.


----------



## bhazard

redjohn456 said:


> I actually can't tell the difference between the two 2 modes I do have. But performance wise I am pretty happy as is. Am stoked to be getting the V2+ and not have to deal with the awkward USB port thing.


 
 FRM mode (red) has a slight drop off in treble. It's good for overly bright headphones sometimes. The default TCM mode is best for me.


----------



## kostaszag

Checking an Lhlabs-related thread is like Ground Hog Day. Contributors complaining about delays,Lhlabs giving excuses, other contributors defending Lhlabs... Been there, done that. Yes, the product is good but not THAT good. It is really not worth that much patience on the side of the contributor. The GOV2 looks promising, but I will buy one used next Spring or thereabouts, no more pre-order for me.


----------



## RedJohn456

kostaszag said:


> Checking an Lhlabs-related thread is like Ground Hog Day. Contributors complaining about delays,Lhlabs giving excuses, other contributors defending Lhlabs... Been there, done that. Yes, the product is good but not THAT good. It is really not worth that much patience on the side of the contributor. The GOV2 looks promising, but I will buy one used next Spring or thereabouts, no more pre-order for me.


 

 Out of curiosity, have you had a chance to hear either the V2 or V2+ ? If so, then I am genuinely interested to hear of any other alternatives to the Geek out at this price. It really does sound fantastic.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Lol the Go v2+ will be on time because it is an already made product....LOL why did I believe them Lol


----------



## kostaszag

redjohn456 said:


> kostaszag said:
> 
> 
> > Checking an Lhlabs-related thread is like Ground Hog Day. Contributors complaining about delays,Lhlabs giving excuses, other contributors defending Lhlabs... Been there, done that. Yes, the product is good but not THAT good. It is really not worth that much patience on the side of the contributor. The GOV2 looks promising, but I will buy one used next Spring or thereabouts, no more pre-order for me.
> ...


 

 Of course not, I have taken the red pill and am no longer in the Matrix. I have tolerated this theater for over a year and a half, this is more than enough. The Geek Out 450 was good value, but did not work well for my purpose, which was to be connected to an Android smartphone. So I sold it and bought instead an HRT DSP. Very good value for money, sounds just as good as the GO with IEMs and has softer mids too. It is smaller, needs almost no battery   at all and, of course,  is cheaper. The communication skills of the firm are negligible, I have written them two emails last summer and have yet to receive an answer, but the product is plug-and-play, so who cares?
  
 I have to give Lhlabs its due, the Geek Pulse Sfi is a very good sounding DAC. But if I ever buy a desktop DAC again it will be something off-the-shelf by Schiit, TEAC, or Marantz.


----------



## RedJohn456

.


----------



## NZtechfreak

With LH Labs I'll just wait and buy a physical product if and when one arrives, if the product is good enough. I think this is the most sensible policy. 

Would be good if we could not bog down the thread with rehashing all of this.


----------



## Benny-x

nztechfreak said:


> With LH Labs I'll just wait and buy a physical product if and when one arrives, if the product is good enough. I think this is the most sensible policy.
> 
> Would be good if we could not bog down the thread with rehashing all of this.


 
 It's a touchy subject given the promises, both in time and specifications, the delays and lack of spec fulfillment, and the emotions involved with all of that. 
  
 I just got my shipping notification for my Pulse X Infinity in the 2.0 chassis. I'm very familiar with it all, but this is close to 2 years to the day after my first Pulse DAC contribution... That's long, even given how it changed. Anyway~
  
 As for the V2+ MkII Chassis, let's hope it's not a Band-Aid or a joke. I'm down with great sound, great quality, great longevity. The Audeze LCD-3 manufacturing problems thread should speak for itself what happens when quality and dependability don't go hand in hand with a first tier sounding piece of gear. The answer is, lost customers who would prefer to have a good sounding piece of gear that always works vs. a fantastic sounding piece of gear that can't be used since it's broken, buggy, or out for repair. This is the situation now with my GeekOut 1000...
  
 Here's to looking forward too a great V2+ with MkII/Finalized Chassis.


----------



## mscott58

mscott58 said:


> Got to listen to a V2+ Infinity at the RMAF today and have to say that while the first 3D printed case is indeed crap (and they're working on that) that the SQ is superb. Ran it both SE and balanced and it was great. Being able to change filters and gain at the push of a button is cool as well. It even drove my LCD-3F's really well. Cheers


 
 Was able to borrow another V2+ Infinity prototype for longer than the short period I got to try it at the show this weekend. Took the second V2+ Inf home from RMAF and was able to compare it directly to my Pulse Infinity/LPS4 combo. This prototype V2+ Inf has a much better case compared to the other unit I saw a few days ago. I'd be happy with this 3D printed case, but not with the last one. Hopefully the second version of the case will get even better. 
  
 All I have to say about the SQ is it's scary how close these two Infinities sound to each other. It's hard to believe that Larry was able to squeeze ~95% of the goodness of the desktop Geek Pulse Infinity into the Geek Out V2+ Infinity. After a weekend of hearing all different types of voicings of amps and DACs these two LHL units are like twins, and both are very enjoyable to listen to. Comparison was done using my LCD-3F's running balanced, with the 3.5mm TRRS to 4-pin XLR adapter shown in the picture below. 
  
 Here's a picture of the two next to each other. 
  

  
 Good stuff LHL! Cheers


----------



## RedJohn456

mscott58 said:


> Was able to borrow another V2+ Infinity prototype for longer than the short period I got to try it at the show this weekend. Took the second V2+ Inf home from RMAF and was able to compare it directly to my Pulse Infinity/LPS4 combo. This prototype V2+ Inf has a much better case compared to the other unit I saw a few days ago. I'd be happy with this 3D printed case, but not with the last one. Hopefully the second version of the case will get even better.
> 
> All I have to say about the SQ is it's scary how close these two Infinities sound to each other. It's hard to believe that Larry was able to squeeze ~95% of the goodness of the desktop Geek Pulse Infinity into the Geek Out V2+ Infinity. After a weekend of hearing all different types of voicings of amps and DACs these two LHL units are like twins, and both are very enjoyable to listen to. Comparison was done using my LCD-3F's running balanced, with the 3.5mm TRRS to 4-pin XLR adapter shown in the picture below.
> 
> ...


 
  
 any chance you might have pics of the last prototype you had? Would love to be able to compare the two.


----------



## mscott58

redjohn456 said:


> any chance you might have pics of the last prototype you had? Would love to be able to compare the two.




Here you go. This is the prototype with the case I didn't think was very good. 





And please note this is not a commercial version, this is an internal prototype sample. 

Cheers


----------



## RedJohn456

mscott58 said:


> Here you go. This is the prototype with the case I didn't think was very good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow thanks for that. Looks great. Any chance you might be able to post a picture of the version you have now in a similar angle? Would be awesome to see the pics of the two versions lined up like that.
  
 I am loving the schiit out of my V2, but not a big fan of the casing so I will be upgrading to the V2+ once its released. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DecentLevi

I for one see a bunch of gloss inconsistency, uneven shape on the sides, smudged shape issue in the middle, inverted shape on the corners, rough sandy-ish looking space between the grills, rough looking blotches under the halfhazard gloss, and finally buttons that probably feel as fragile as the one I tried. But other than that, the "looking great" part may be only on low-res. screens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But maybe we shouldn't judge a book by it's cover in the audio world as this does perform well sonically.


----------



## RedJohn456

decentlevi said:


> I for one see a bunch of gloss inconsistency, uneven shape on the sides, smudged shape issue in the middle, inverted shape on the corners, rough sandy-ish looking space between the grills, rough looking blotches under the halfhazard gloss, and finally buttons that probably feel as fragile as the one I tried. But other than that, the "looking great" part may be only on low-res. screens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 it looks great compared to my V2 lol


----------



## mscott58

decentlevi said:


> I for one see a bunch of gloss inconsistency, uneven shape on the sides, smudged shape issue in the middle, inverted shape on the corners, rough sandy-ish looking space between the grills, rough looking blotches under the halfhazard gloss, and finally buttons that probably feel as fragile as the one I tried. But other than that, the "looking great" part may be only on low-res. screens. :rolleyes:
> 
> But maybe we shouldn't judge a book by it's cover in the audio world as this does perform well sonically.




Here's some close up pics of the nicer case. Much more consistent and closer to market-ready IMHO. Cheers


----------



## vhsownsbeta

mscott58 said:


> Here's some close up pics of the nicer case. Much more consistent and closer to market-ready IMHO. Cheers




Thanks. If V2 sounds as good as a most people say it does, I could live with that finish.

Out of interest, have you tried driving your HD650?


----------



## RedJohn456

mscott58 said:


> Here's some close up pics of the nicer case. Much more consistent and closer to market-ready IMHO. Cheers


 

 Looks much better than My V2. Hopefully the final casing improves even more.


----------



## mscott58

vhsownsbeta said:


> Thanks. If V2 sounds as good as a most people say it does, I could live with that finish.
> 
> Out of interest, have you tried driving your HD650?




Nope. The 650's have been in storage for quite a while. Only reason I keep them to be honest is in case my LCD's need to get repaired. However they drive my LCD's really welll. Cheers


----------



## DecentLevi

It was my HD 650's that I tried the v2+ with and I was QUITE taken back at how well it performed. I may still be in denial to this day at how alarmingly close the v2+ alone came to my desktop DAC+amp rig.


----------



## mscott58

decentlevi said:


> It was my HD 650's that I tried the v2+ with and I was QUITE taken back at how well it performed. I may still be in denial to this day at how alarmingly close the v2+ alone came to my desktop DAC+amp rig.




True, true. The V2+ Infinity comes so very close to my Pulse Infinity & LPS combo.


----------



## RedJohn456

mscott58 said:


> True, true. The V2+ Infinity comes so very close to my Pulse Infinity & LPS combo.


 

 I have never had a really good dac/amp before, aside from an apogee groove loaner. I had no idea the V2/V2+ compares so well to desktop set ups. Kills any upgraditis I had. Except the V2+ ofc


----------



## NZtechfreak

Just checked the LH Labs V2/2+ page, no updates there. The information there is so out of date as to be disingenuous, suggesting V2+ orders shipping late Sept/early Oct, which has clearly been incorrect for some weeks now. Their shipping estimate pages have not been updated since August. Going to raise a ticket suggesting they update the misleading product page, while I'm asking them that, anything else people want to know (apart from when they start shipping of course)?


----------



## rcoleman1

Yeah...when they gon ship the freakin' Wave! Sorry NZtechfreak, just venting.


----------



## DecentLevi

doublea71 said:


> Any Geek Wave backers in here? I made a survey if you're interested:http://www.head-fi.org/t/783527/geek-wave-backers-customer-happiness-survey-from-a-fellow-backer


----------



## plakat

Man, am I glad I got out of this... so far all variants of the case I've seen photos of seem like... well, crap. Which is a pity, as the internals might even be good and had the shipped in time with a proper case it might have been an interesting product. On the other hand... in the mean time I already got my mobile Sabre-based DAC.


----------



## kostaszag

redjohn456 said:


> mscott58 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some close up pics of the nicer case. Much more consistent and closer to market-ready IMHO. Cheers
> ...


 
  
 Maybe it is just the picture (no offense meant)...but it looks like the cheap plastic toys they used to sell on fares in Greece when  I was a kid, in the seventies. Gosh am I glad I didn't back this one.


----------



## RedJohn456

kostaszag said:


> Maybe it is just the picture (no offense meant)...but it looks like the cheap plastic toys they used to sell on fares in Greece when  I was a kid, in the seventies. Gosh am I glad I didn't back this one.


 

 Don't judge a book by its cover, this thing seriously sounds good. I just plug it in and forget bout it so the design isn't as big an issue for me. I hide it behind my mac so I don't have to look at it lol


----------



## zachchen1996

I personally don't care how ugly this device is, as long as it delivers in the SQ department!


----------



## mscott58

kostaszag said:


> Maybe it is just the picture (no offense meant)...but it looks like the cheap plastic toys they used to sell on fares in Greece when  I was a kid, in the seventies. Gosh am I glad I didn't back this one.


 
 The good cases aren't half-bad, the bad ones are well, bad, but the SQ of this thing is amazing. 
  
 Hopefully the new case they're working on will be awesome (they're not shipping out units with the design you see in my pictures) but even if it's still not super-polished I'd recommend the V2+ Infinity to anyone to whom sound matters most. If aesthetics is your main point, then maybe not your cup of tea. 

 Cheers


----------



## kostaszag

redjohn456 said:


> kostaszag said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it is just the picture (no offense meant)...but it looks like the cheap plastic toys they used to sell on fares in Greece when  I was a kid, in the seventies. Gosh am I glad I didn't back this one.
> ...


 

 I know how good LHlabs devices sound, I own a Geek Pulse Sfi+LPS and used to own a Geek Out 450. But looks are important for me, to some extend, I cannot tolerate a really ugly machine in my home. And, the casing,especially of a portable device, should be sturdy enough to take an occasional bump, scratch, being dropped from a train seat etc. This doesn't look trustworthy. At all.As a matter of fact it looks as if it would break if you looked hard at it.


----------



## mscott58

kostaszag said:


> I know how good LHlabs devices sound, I own a Geek Pulse Sfi+LPS and used to own a Geek Out 450. But looks are important for me, to some extend, I cannot tolerate a really ugly machine in my home. And, the casing,especially of a portable device, should be sturdy enough to take an occasional bump, scratch, being dropped from a train seat etc. This doesn't look trustworthy. At all.As a matter of fact it looks as if it would break if you looked hard at it.


 
 Was just banging it against my desk and it didn't break! It's actually pretty sturdy. Believe it is a carbon-filled plastic to help with the heat issues of a Class-A biased amp. 
  
 I do remember those old toys that were a type of early plastic, all shiny and fragile. It's not that. 

 Cheers


----------



## rcoleman1

kostaszag said:


> I know how good LHlabs devices sound, I own a Geek Pulse Sfi+LPS and used to own a Geek Out 450. But looks are important for me, to some extend, I cannot tolerate a really ugly machine in my home. And, the casing,especially of a portable device, should be sturdy enough to take an occasional bump, scratch, being dropped from a train seat etc. This doesn't look trustworthy. At all.As a matter of fact it looks as if it would break if you looked hard at it.


 

 +1 and some.


----------



## SynthAddicted

Hey guys,
  
 Has anyone tried out any of the Cables LH Labs is making, like from this link: https://support.lhlabs.com/support/discussions/topics/5000058275 ?
  
 I am probably about to pre-order a V2+, I'm just trying to figure out what cables to buy to connect it to my computer and phone. I presume their cables are good, but I don't know if I want to spend $120 just on cabling for my $400 device. Can anyone report in on usb cables affecting their V2/V2+?


----------



## Audio Addict

synthaddicted said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone tried out any of the Cables LH Labs is making, like from this link: https://support.lhlabs.com/support/discussions/topics/5000058275 ?
> 
> I am probably about to pre-order a V2+, I'm just trying to figure out what cables to buy to connect it to my computer and phone. I presume their cables are good, but I don't know if I want to spend $120 just on cabling for my $400 device. Can anyone report in on usb cables affecting their V2/V2+?


 
  
 I just got a 1G and 2G in my Pulse X Infinity and I can't say I am overwhelmed with the build quality.  For the money they suggest is the retail price, I would never purchase it but as free perks in the campaign, the price can't be beat.


----------



## SynthAddicted

audio addict said:


> I just got a 1G and 2G in my Pulse X Infinity and I can't say I am overwhelmed with the build quality.  For the money they suggest is the retail price, I would never purchase it but as free perks in the campaign, the price can't be beat.


 
 Well,
  
 I won't be getting them as free perks- so unless they sound particularly fantastic, I'd rather go for some less expensive options. And honestly, I hardly expect any difference from usb cabling to be readily noticeable given that the V2+ doesen't need USB 5v power. I'm actually looking forward to turning off USB power on my motherboard (just for the port it will be using) and seeing if it makes a noticeable sonic difference. 
  
 Thanks!
 -MPZ


----------



## sahmen

What USB connectors are owners of the V2+ meant to use for IOS devices (for example, iphones, ipod touches, or ipads with lightning connectors)? Are we simply to use the Apple USB camera connection kits/adapters?


----------



## NZtechfreak

sahmen said:


> What USB connectors are owners of the V2+ meant to use for IOS devices (for example, iphones, ipod touches, or ipads with lightning connectors)? Are we simply to use the Apple USB camera connection kits/adapters?




I believe LH Labs say the CCK is required.


----------



## mscott58

nztechfreak said:


> I believe LH Labs say the CCK is required.




I use the CCK. 

Not sure if Drew's new cables at Moon Audio would work or not. 

Cheers


----------



## NZtechfreak

mscott58 said:


> I use the CCK.
> 
> Not sure if Drew's new cables at Moon Audio would work or not.
> 
> Cheers




They'll only work if they contain whatever components make up the CCK.


----------



## satsurfer

http://www.whathifi.com/news/chord-mojo-helps-turn-your-smartphone-high-res-music-player?utm_medium=EMAIL&utm_campaign=Enews%20bulletins&utm_content=article_5_read_more&utm_source=20151014
Good competition for the geek v2+?


----------



## mscott58

satsurfer said:


> http://www.whathifi.com/news/chord-mojo-helps-turn-your-smartphone-high-res-music-player?utm_medium=EMAIL&utm_campaign=Enews%20bulletins&utm_content=article_5_read_more&utm_source=20151014
> Good competition for the geek v2+?




Have a Mojo on order from Moon so can do some comparisons with the V2+. Cheers


----------



## rcoleman1

mscott58 said:


> Have a Mojo on order from Moon so can do some comparisons with the V2+. Cheers


 

 Cool. I'm caught in the middle trying to decide.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Wouldn't say its competition because its almost double what we paid for preorder, but would really like to see how it compares. I think its competition for something like the Ifi iDSD micro


----------



## zachchen1996

satsurfer said:


> http://www.whathifi.com/news/chord-mojo-helps-turn-your-smartphone-high-res-music-player?utm_medium=EMAIL&utm_campaign=Enews%20bulletins&utm_content=article_5_read_more&utm_source=20151014
> Good competition for the geek v2+?


 
  
 Probably not considering the hugo sounded like crap lol.


----------



## DecentLevi

I've heard a member had done a comparison of the Hugo to the V2, and preferred the sound of the V2 more. And their new Mojo DAC is almost 3x the cost of the V2. However the Mojo build quality / design looks leaps and bounds better, and it's not released yet so who knows if it may perform better.


----------



## NZtechfreak

decentlevi said:


> I've heard a member had done a comparison of the Hugo to the V2, and preferred the sound of the V2 more. And their new Mojo DAC is almost 3x the cost of the V2. However the Mojo build quality / design looks leaps and bounds better, and it's not released yet so who knows if it may perform better.


 
  
 I recall a few others with extensive experience of a lot of high-end gear preferring the V2 to the Hugo, by a reasonable margin too. May have been they preferred the signature, I don't recall a detailed comparison of their respective technical merits.


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> Have a Mojo on order from Moon so can do some comparisons with the V2+. Cheers


----------



## pbear

mscott58 said:


> The good cases aren't half-bad, the bad ones are well, bad, but the SQ of this thing is amazing.
> 
> Hopefully the new case they're working on will be awesome (they're not shipping out units with the design you see in my pictures) but even if it's still not super-polished I'd recommend the V2+ Infinity to anyone to whom sound matters most. If aesthetics is your main point, then maybe not your cup of tea.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 I have a prototype version of the V2+ Infinity in the original case as well. My case looks very similar to the photos mscott58 posted.
  
 Since it's not a production version, I've been reluctant to post about the SQ. However, I'm currently listening to the Pavel Haas Quartet's version of Schubert's "Death and the Maiden" through Tidal, downloaded to my iPhone 5S, playing through the CCK and the generic USB B to USB micro cable provided with the V2+, balanced out to my JH Audio Roxannes. It sounds simply amazing, and wonderfully close to the live performance of the Pavel Haas Quartet I attended earlier this week in San Francisco.
  
 Can't wait to hear the 96/24 version I just downloaded from HDtracks through my Geek Pulse Infinity (new chassis) once that's fully burned in. After less than a week, it's still not quite at the same level as the Geek Pulse Infinity (old chassis) I use at work, which has a lot more hours on it since I received it in July.
  
 The V2+ Infinity is really special.


----------



## DecentLevi

"Special", Yes I'll definitely give the V2 that one!!! What other audio product ever created has managed to simultaneously impress the most experienced members, yet thwart many of us at the same time with a *unique combination* of QC issues, delivery issues, service issues, etc.? At least it's unique - quite a windfall little gem this thing is anyway, with *unique features*.


----------



## pbear

No question, there have been delays and problems with the V2/V2+, and far worse delays and problems with the Pulse, compounded by frustrating and annoying communication, marketing, and pricing issues with LH Labs. All of those have tainted the overall user experience. Nevertheless, the sound quality is amazing.


----------



## flashmp3

I did wanted to buy this amp but seems to complicated to get it (especially even more as i live in France)


----------



## NZtechfreak

I suspect the delay here is going to be unhelpful for new sales to non-backers. The Chord Mojo suddenly looks really appealing.


----------



## DecentLevi

flashmp3 said:


> I did wanted to buy this amp but seems to complicated to get it (especially even more as i live in France)


 
 Not to worry, just wait a few months I think the V2's will be available on Amazon again, and maybe 2nd hand sites like eBay / HeadFi for sale forums


----------



## flashmp3

Very frustrating to have the guys creating a best and not able to get it........I got a ibasso D14 yesterday and this thing is so big !! The geekout V2 and V2+ are just amazing when you see how much power they managed to put in a such slim case


----------



## satsurfer

Production Bar:
http://lhlabs.com/downloads/updates/dianas_production_progress_chart.pdf


----------



## Roscoeiii

Can't help but notice that the Wave isn't on that list...


----------



## NZtechfreak

roscoeiii said:


> Can't help but notice that the Wave isn't on that list...




Not the Wave thread, feel free to vent your frustrations there


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

He he he.... your humor consoles me...


----------



## Benny-x

roscoeiii said:


> Can't help but notice that the Wave isn't on that list...


 
 Haha, you're right! I honed in on the incomplete Vi DAC PCB, which means some serious delays are still in order there. I didn't even clue in to the total lack of Wave info. Then again, none of the non-DAC component info is listed. Still, I dodged a bullet there. Luckily they went totally off base with the Wave campaign right before I pulled the trigger. I guess their scrambling saved my wallet. Then the continued scrambled sort of shot out the V2+, nice again 
  
 One thing I worry about the chassis updating is that they'll go with too much aluminum. My GO 1000 *was* a space heater. It got so hot I couldn't touch it. Now it doesn't work after 1 year of normal use. I figure it fried itself. Since the V2+ has similar power output and thus draw, I hope they've found a way to somehow combat the heat, improve component longevity, and make a nice (not sh!tty plastic) case.
  
 Super pumped to find out as the sonic feedback continues to be stellar.


----------



## cat6man

the production bar still says all V2+ shipped by October (presumably the end).
  
 i'm flying east coast to phoenix and back at the end of October so I hope that happens.


----------



## mscott58

cat6man said:


> the production bar still says all V2+ shipped by October (presumably the end).
> 
> i'm flying east coast to phoenix and back at the end of October so I hope that happens.


 
 Might not want to hang your hat on those shipping estimates if you use history as a guide...


----------



## cat6man

mscott58 said:


> Might not want to hang your hat on those shipping estimates if you use history as a guide...


 
  
 odds are good that i'll have to take my V2 out of the car system, and kluge up a Y OTG+power cable and Anker battery.......much messier


----------



## NZtechfreak

cat6man said:


> the production bar still says all V2+ shipped by October (presumably the end).
> 
> i'm flying east coast to phoenix and back at the end of October so I hope that happens.


 
  
 Doubtful, when I raised a ticket they were estimating more like November and only October in the most optimistic scenario. Nothing about their history inspires optimism for me!


----------



## kostaszag

cat6man said:


> the production bar still says all V2+ shipped by October (presumably the end).
> 
> i'm flying east coast to phoenix and back at the end of October so I hope that happens.


 

 December, or even January is a far safer bet.


----------



## Dithyrambes

They said they would show the case, but they never update backers.....I guess they ran into a wall


----------



## mscott58

There's a bit of a transition going on currently in LHL's outward facing roles, so we might encounter a little longer delay than usual in responses on such things...


----------



## vhsownsbeta

There is a new (brief) update on IGG;
  
_"Dear Backers,_
 
_Just want you to know, we complete all the PCB board tests with your Geek Out V2+  and we are quite happy about the results. In next few days, Gavin will send the actually pictures of new Geek Out V2+ chassis. If every QC goes well, we will go full speed for chassis production and start shipping._
_Stay tuned._
 
_Larry"_


----------



## NZtechfreak

vhsownsbeta said:


> There is a new (brief) update on IGG;
> 
> _"Dear Backers,_
> 
> ...


 
  
 Excite!


----------



## Benny-x

nztechfreak said:


> Doubtful, when I raised a ticket they were estimating more like November and only October in the most optimistic scenario. Nothing about their history inspires optimism for me!


 
 Agreed.
  


kostaszag said:


> December, or even January is a far safer bet.


 
 Agreed.
  


vhsownsbeta said:


> There is a new (brief) update on IGG;
> 
> _"Dear Backers,_
> 
> ...


 
 Shocked :-o
  
 Very great news, then. Now let's get these out and then into the classifieds for me to pick up 
  
 I'm not a V2+ pre-orderer, so I didn't get that update in my Pulse/general production schedule update from today. Whoever does get some new shots of the updated chassis please make sure to post them in here ASAP.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Not a backer either, would likewise appreciate to see those shots.

That's my personal rule with LH Labs - buy when there is an actual product. To be honest, I'm finding the wait on this one frustrating enough even here on the sidelines, and that's without even having any money staked on this!


----------



## zachchen1996

nztechfreak said:


> Not a backer either, would likewise appreciate to see those shots.
> 
> That's my personal rule with LH Labs - buy when there is an actual product. To be honest, I'm finding the wait on this one frustrating enough even here on the sidelines, and that's without even having any money staked on this!


 
  
 Same here, can't wait to hear this thing!


----------



## NZtechfreak

Ah. Update to their product page, 'purchased now will ship in late November', previously said October. Perhaps not as much cause for excitement as hoped.


----------



## plakat

Hilarious story...


----------



## satsurfer

a bit off-topic, but I could buy a V2+ Prototype with 3D printed case (Beginning of May 2015) for 150 US$. Don't know I get warranty on it. Does this prototype is much different from the production model? Would you pay less or is price justified? I got a pic of the model and it states 'PROTOTYPE EP2' date and number ** of **
  
 Thanks for your answer.


----------



## mscott58

satsurfer said:


> a bit off-topic, but I could buy a V2+ Prototype with 3D printed case (Beginning of May 2015) for 150 US$. Don't know I get warranty on it. Does this prototype is much different from the production model? Would you pay less or is price justified? I got a pic of the model and it states 'PROTOTYPE EP2' date and number ** of **
> 
> Thanks for your answer.


 
 Base model V2+ or Infinity?
  
 Also can you post the picture?
  
 Cheers


----------



## cmclnd

I'm interested in finding a setup for my PS4. I've been using Turtle Beach Stealth 400's for the past 8 months. The extender broke back in March and I had to do a warranty claim on the product. The same thing happened again yesterday with the replacement set. I'm done with this company. 
  
 I've been looking around online, and I've found a headset I'm interested in. I'm not sure what the rules are here on linking to products in threads dedicated to specific products, but the product is called Superlux HD668B and it's around $40 on Amazon.
  
 I play a lot of Call of Duty, and want a quality rig. I used to use a SoundBlaster X-Fi 5.1 Pro with a set of AKG K702's back when I was a PC gamer, but when I switched to console, I sold the setup as PS4 didn't support it and I wasn't aware of workarounds at the time.
  
 I was considering getting the FiiO e17k to run from the rear optical out port of my Sony Playstation 4, then plugging the Superlux's into the 3.5mm out on the amp. I stumbled upon this thread, and I'm wondering if maybe this is a better choice? How far out are we looking for development? I can stick with my 400s for a while, even though I hate them. I just want to get a setup I can use for the next 3-5 years until the next gen console is released.


----------



## RedJohn456

cmclnd said:


> I'm interested in finding a setup for my PS4. I've been using Turtle Beach Stealth 400's for the past 8 months. The extender broke back in March and I had to do a warranty claim on the product. The same thing happened again yesterday with the replacement set. I'm done with this company.
> 
> I've been looking around online, and I've found a headset I'm interested in. I'm not sure what the rules are here on linking to products in threads dedicated to specific products, but the product is called Superlux HD668B and it's around $40 on Amazon.
> 
> ...


 

 Fido E17K doesnt have optical input. Furthermore, the E10k actually works with the PS4 via the front USB port. So does the E17. No joke! PS4 is compatible with a bunch of USB dacs. But I am not sure if all are compatible.
  
 The V2/V2+ don't have toslink/optical input, but may work with the PS4 via the front USB port.


----------



## NZtechfreak

I expect this sounds a lot better than the E17K though, at least if my experience of the E17 is anything to go by.


----------



## RedJohn456

nztechfreak said:


> I expect this sounds a lot better than the E17K though, at least if my experience of the E17 is anything to go by.


 

 Yeah V2 smokes my E17, but the EQ options and optical input are quite useful


----------



## cmclnd

redjohn456 said:


> Fido E17K doesnt have optical input. Furthermore, the E10k actually works with the PS4 via the front USB port. So does the E17. No joke! PS4 is compatible with a bunch of USB dacs. But I am not sure if all are compatible.
> 
> The V2/V2+ don't have toslink/optical input, but may work with the PS4 via the front USB port.


 
 That's pretty interesting.
  
 Well, my issue is one USB port will be for my microphone. Absolutely essential. I'm active in one of the best clans on PS4 and it's required I have a mic. The other USB port is for my controller. I really wish the PS4 had more than two USB ports, but unfortunately it just isn't feasible for me to use the USB port for a DAC/AMP without dealing with constantly switching things out. Do any of the FiiO's have optical? I thought this one did. 
  
 Okay, so apparently the original E17 model does have an optical port. The E17K doesn't, however. Will this be all I need to get my headset working for the PS4? Is this a combination amp and dac? Or do I need to get an amp separately? Is the V2 sufficient, or do I also need to get an amp?


----------



## bozoskeletonz

satsurfer said:


> a bit off-topic, but I could buy a V2+ Prototype with 3D printed case (Beginning of May 2015) for 150 US$. Don't know I get warranty on it. Does this prototype is much different from the production model? Would you pay less or is price justified? I got a pic of the model and it states 'PROTOTYPE EP2' date and number ** of **
> 
> Thanks for your answer.






Here's a good answer: I'll buy it if you don't want it 
Seems like a good deal


----------



## RedJohn456

cmclnd said:


> That's pretty interesting.
> 
> Well, my issue is one USB port will be for my microphone. Absolutely essential. I'm active in one of the best clans on PS4 and it's required I have a mic. The other USB port is for my controller. I really wish the PS4 had more than two USB ports, but unfortunately it just isn't feasible for me to use the USB port for a DAC/AMP without dealing with constantly switching things out. Do any of the FiiO's have optical? I thought this one did.
> 
> Okay, so apparently the original E17 model does have an optical port. The E17K doesn't, however. Will this be all I need to get my headset working for the PS4? Is this a combination amp and dac? Or do I need to get an amp separately? Is the V2 sufficient, or do I also need to get an amp?


 

 No idea how microphones would work when using an external amp and such. Easiest way is to use something like a v-moda boom pro Mic attached to your headset of choice and plugged into the controller.
  
 And yes the V2 is MORE than enough, depending on the headphone you're trying to drive. So I guess you don't use your controller wireless but plugged in all the time? If you still use wireless, you can just charge it off a wall adapter if needed.


----------



## cmclnd

The microphone I'm getting works when plugged into a USB port on the PS4.
  
 Does the V2 have optical in? If so, that might be the route I go. I have a thread in the introduction forum for newbies here like me.


----------



## RedJohn456

cmclnd said:


> The microphone I'm getting works when plugged into a USB port on the PS4.
> 
> Does the V2 have optical in? If so, that might be the route I go. I have a thread in the introduction forum for newbies here like me.


 

 no optical input on the V2


----------



## Audio Addict

Gavin just sent out an update with a couple of photos of the new v2+ chassis. He seemed quite pleased with it. I am holding my comments as to me the pictures may not be the best.


----------



## mscott58

audio addict said:


> Gavin just sent out an update with a couple of photos of the new v2+ chassis. He seemed quite pleased with it. I am holding my comments as to me the pictures may not be the best.


 
 Do share! Didn't get the update. Thanks!


----------



## sahmen

The new chassis:
  

  
  
  
  
  
  
 The new one next to the infamous original:
  

  
 My opinion?  No comments yet, because he says this is not the final finish.  If I have understood him correctly, it might wind up finally with the same finish as the Vi DAC pictured below:
  

  
 Fingers still firmly crossed.


----------



## mscott58

sahmen said:


> The new chassis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks! And that Vi finish or the black one from RMAF?


----------



## sahmen

mscott58 said:


> Thanks! And that Vi finish or the black one from RMAF?


 
 Not sure.  I just reproduced the photo Gavin circulated


----------



## shotgunshane

Definitely an improvement. Hope it ships very soon.


----------



## kostaszag

Well, now it looks like a portable radio from the '90s, an improvement for sure. Perhaps the better finish will bring the product opticaly in the '10s.


----------



## ASRSPR

It's certainly an improvement, but with all the drama over the case and with details of the revision already delayed, I'd have hoped for better pictures. Hopefully we'll see a more representative image with the final finish soon.


----------



## cmclnd

That looks awesome.


----------



## uncola

both pictures of the vi dac show the same finish, it's just different lighting making it look slightly darker in the 2nd picture.. (I think)


----------



## mscott58

uncola said:


> both pictures of the vi dac show the same finish, it's just different lighting making it look slightly darker in the 2nd picture.. (I think)




Great point and could indeed be the case. Cheers


----------



## Dithyrambes

uncola said:


> both pictures of the vi dac show the same finish, it's just different lighting making it look slightly darker in the 2nd picture.. (I think)


 
 Hope it ends up looking like that. Man hifi was so slow, until in the past few days..........so many announcements. Uncola how your geekout v2 pairing with the he560? I'm excited to pair my v2+ with it when it comes, but wanted to hear from someone who is already trying the pair.


----------



## dacfun

dithyrambes said:


> Hope it ends up looking like that. Man hifi was so slow, until in the past few days..........so many announcements. Uncola how your geekout v2 pairing with the he560? I'm excited to pair my v2+ with it when it comes, but wanted to hear from someone who is already trying the pair.


 
  
 It sounds great with he560. Just make sure to get the balanced cable as the balanced output sounds better compared to single ended.


----------



## Dithyrambes

dacfun said:


> It sounds great with he560. Just make sure to get the balanced cable as the balanced output sounds better compared to single ended.


 
 Already have them, just waiting for the v2+ Lol


----------



## uncola

he560 sounds like it was made for gov2, but definitely get a balanced cable for it.  I actually have a renewed interest in audio because of the huge jump in quality I got going from geek out 450 to gov2.  But I'm getting into speakers now


----------



## NZtechfreak

The Ether also sounds fantastic out of the GOV2 (balanced of course). Looking forward to hearing the Ether C from it soon.


----------



## Dithyrambes

uncola said:


> he560 sounds like it was made for gov2, but definitely get a balanced cable for it.  I actually have a renewed interest in audio because of the huge jump in quality I got going from geek out 450 to gov2.  But I'm getting into speakers now


 
 oh snap...the final frontier. Hope the wallet doesn't hurt hahaha. Excited to hear. I'm just getting really antsy with the new grace amp on massdrop and the chord mojo. I just wonder how all this stuff compares to the go v2+


----------



## rcoleman1

dithyrambes said:


> oh snap...the final frontier. Hope the wallet doesn't hurt hahaha. Excited to hear. I'm just getting really antsy with the new grace amp on massdrop and the chord mojo. I just wonder how all this stuff compares to the go v2+


 
 Ditto...so many nice new portable DAC/amps to consider. I'm resisting temptation and taking the "wait and see approach" right now while I await my Liquid Carbon. Great time to be an audiophile!


----------



## satsurfer

Better 1 bird in the hand, than 10 in the sky?

Very good review
http://www.whathifi.com/chord/mojo/review

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N9005 met Tapatalk


----------



## NZtechfreak

satsurfer said:


> Better 1 bird in the hand, than 10 in the sky?
> 
> Very good review
> http://www.whathifi.com/chord/mojo/review
> ...




Yes, quite. My Mojo should be awaiting me when I get back home next week, my Ether C soon after. Probably wouldn't have got the Mojo if I had the GOV2+ already. May still get the V2+ though, we'll see.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Anyone compare the mojo and the v2? Man redjohn456 just shook by world by saying the fiio x7 sounds miles better than his go v2. Its quite startling. Now i'm split between my v2+, the chord mojo, and the x7 now


----------



## NZtechfreak

I may still have my loaner V2 when I pick up my Mojo, not for long though.


----------



## Dithyrambes

I'm considering going to stereo exchange tomorrow and just getting the mojo and selling off the v2+ when I get it. Lol


----------



## DecentLevi

dithyrambes said:


> Anyone compare the mojo and the v2? Man redjohn456 just shook by world by saying the fiio x7 sounds miles better than his go v2. Its quite startling. Now i'm split between my v2+, the chord mojo, and the x7 now


 
 Can you post the link to redjohn456's comparison? Thanks


----------



## sahmen

http://www.head-fi.org/t/713735/x7-the-flagship-dap-from-fiio-updated-on-15-12-2014/5985#post_12028473


----------



## AxelCloris

dithyrambes said:


> Anyone compare the mojo and the v2? Man redjohn456 just shook by world by saying the fiio x7 sounds miles better than his go v2. Its quite startling. Now i'm split between my v2+, the chord mojo, and the x7 now


 

 I know @mscott58 has a Mojo on order and he currently has one of the prototype V2+ Infinities, so I'm sure we'll hear comparisons from him before long.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> I know @mscott58
> has a Mojo on order and he currently has one of the prototype V2+ Infinities, so I'm sure we'll hear comparisons from him before long.




Yep that's true! And have my Mojo in hand (okay, that sounds weird). Will post some impressions once I have time to do some face-to-face comparisons. Cheers


----------



## Dithyrambes

mscott58 said:


> Yep that's true! And have my Mojo in hand (okay, that sounds weird). Will post some impressions once I have time to do some face-to-face comparisons. Cheers


 
 Really looking forward to it as I am itching to buy the Mojo tomorrow. If you could send even quick impressions of the gov2+ balanced vs the mojo it'll be most helpful


----------



## mscott58

dithyrambes said:


> Really looking forward to it as I am itching to buy the Mojo tomorrow. If you could send even quick impressions of the gov2+ balanced vs the mojo it'll be most helpful


 
 Okay, you talked me into it. 
  
 Just spent the last half-hour or so putting the Geek Out V2+ Infinity and the Chord Mojo in a short-face-to-face contest. This clearly is not a definitive study by any stretch of the imagination, and is only using one headphone and in SE versus balanced mode (don't have a 3.5mm balanced adapter yet for my 2.5mm TRRS terminated Noble K10's - it's on its way here). Used one of my favorite Peter Gabriel reference tracks - "The Time of the Turning (reprise)" from OVO. 
  
 While they're both excellent, my ears at this point would have to give the win to the Mojo. They're both really resolving and impactful, but the Mojo is just a bit more musical. The mids are what really do it for me (the reason I love my K10's and LCD-3's) and the Mojo just has a smidge more "magic" in the mids, a bit more emotion that really is captivating. I think it's how Rob Watts implemented the FPGA chip using the technology from the Hugo and his other TOTL products. In the OVO track the trumpet that opens the song just has a bit more texture and nuance and emotion, and the vocals and other instruments then come in and combine in a way that makes me want to tap my toes maybe 15-20% more than the V2+ Inf. As always YMMV and this is just IMHO...
  
 When it comes to form factor, well it's not a fair fight. The Mojo is built like a tank, and the V2+ is still trying to find its real skin. I hear the new chassis is coming along, but we'll have to hope it's better than the prototype. Also the Mojo accepts not only USB (like the V2+) but also coax and optical, so it's a bit more flexible and can therefore be paired with more portable transports (e.g. Fiio's coax and AK's optical as well as all the smartphones with some type of USB). On the other hand the V2+ has the adjustable gain and filters, where the Mojo doesn't, but the Mojo has plenty of power. 
  
 So if I had to recommend one right now, in it's current form, I'd have no problem saying jump on the Mojo train and don't look back.
  
 Cheers


----------



## DecentLevi

mscott58 said:


> Okay, you talked me into it.
> 
> Just spent the last half-hour or so putting the Geek Out V2+ Infinity and the Chord Mojo in a short-face-to-face contest. This clearly is not a definitive study by any stretch of the imagination, and is only using one headphone and in SE versus balanced mode (don't have a 3.5mm balanced adapter yet for my 2.5mm TRRS terminated Noble K10's - it's on its way here). Used one of my favorite Peter Gabriel reference tracks - "The Time of the Turning (reprise)" from OVO.
> 
> ...


 
@mscott58 - well written review. Would you please tell us which test songs (or genre) and which headphones you were using for this comparison?


----------



## mscott58

decentlevi said:


> @mscott58 - well written review. Would you please tell us which test songs (or genre) and which headphones you were using for this comparison?


 
 Sure. It's all in the first paragraph, with the relevant bits in bold here:
  
_"Just spent the last half-hour or so putting the Geek Out V2+ Infinity and the Chord Mojo in a short-face-to-face contest. This clearly is not a definitive study by any stretch of the imagination, and is only using one headphone and in SE versus balanced mode (don't have a 3.5mm balanced adapter yet for my 2.5mm TRRS terminated *Noble K10's* - it's on its way here). Used one of my favorite *Peter Gabriel* reference tracks - *"The Time of the Turning (reprise)" from OVO."*_
  
 Cheers


----------



## DecentLevi

Oh I see. So I wonder if the results would still favor the Mojo or not if the test was done with flagship full size 'cans...


----------



## mscott58

decentlevi said:


> Oh I see. So I wonder if the results would still favor the Mojo or not if the test was done with flagship full size 'cans...


 
 Great point. However, it's hard to do that quick test when I don't want to wake up the spouse and my LCD-3's are not exactly quiet things...
  
 Also my use-case for the Mojo is as part of a portable stack. My desktop unit still is my Pulse X Infinity/LPS4 with the Uptone Regen. Soon to have a Cavalli Liquid Carbon joined to it. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## NZtechfreak

decentlevi said:


> Oh I see. So I wonder if the results would still favor the Mojo or not if the test was done with flagship full size 'cans...




The Mojo has the same output power as the Hugo, it'll fare pretty well with the full-sized cans leaving aside a few of the less sensitive ones. I think the balanced connection of the GOV2 will still carry the day for those needing more power. I'll be interested to compare, I pick up my Mojo Monday, but may have to return my loaner V2 before then.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Wondering now if the mojo he560 is a good pairing. I know its an excellent pairing for audeze cans.


----------



## sahmen

Has anyone seen a comparison of the mojo with the Schiit Bifrost multibit yet?


----------



## NZtechfreak

dithyrambes said:


> Wondering now if the mojo he560 is a good pairing. I know its an excellent pairing for audeze cans.


 

The HE560 is *a lot* less sensitive than the current Audeze headphones at 90dbSPL/mW, versus say 97 for the current LCD-2. I would think the Geek Out V2 probably starts to pull away at that point.


----------



## flashmp3

nztechfreak said:


> The HE560 is *a lot* less sensitive than the current Audeze headphones at 90dbSPL/mW, versus say 97 for the current LCD-2. I would think the Geek Out V2 probably starts to pull away at that point.


 
 The V2 is 1000mw@16ohms so should be a lot @32ohms as well and still not enough to push HE560 ?


----------



## Dithyrambes

flashmp3 said:


> The V2 is 1000mw@16ohms so should be a lot @32ohms as well and still not enough to push HE560 ?


 
 You probably have to go balanced


----------



## NZtechfreak

flashmp3 said:


> The V2 is 1000mw@16ohms so should be a lot @32ohms as well and still not enough to push HE560 ?




The headphones impedance is far less important than its sensitivity, the figure I quoted was the sensitivity and that was in reference to the Mojo Vs GOV2 - I think the GOV2 may well sound better for the HE560 because of its more powerful output (and yes, I'd be using the balanced output).


----------



## Dithyrambes

nztechfreak said:


> The headphones impedance is far less important than its sensitivity, the figure I quoted was the sensitivity and that was in reference to the Mojo Vs GOV2 - I think the GOV2 may well sound better for the HE560 because of its more powerful output (and yes, I'd be using the balanced output).


 
 I'm just a little confused with people saying on the mojo forums that it is has more than enough power to drive the he560. I look up the specs and it doesn't look like they would drive them well, but several long time members have said it drives them fine. I'm a bit confused.


----------



## NZtechfreak

dithyrambes said:


> I'm just a little confused with people saying on the mojo forums that it is has more than enough power to drive the he560. I look up the specs and it doesn't look like they would drive them well, but several long time members have said it drives them fine. I'm a bit confused.




The Mojo may drive them well, Rob Watts from Chord said it would output about 400mW into 50ohm (this still has to be taken within the context of the headphones sensitivity). With my experience with planars, I would tend to expect expect the more powerful GOV2 to sound better with the 560. From my point of view, I wouldn't recommend spending the extra on the Mojo without hearing your headphones on both. I'll have both the GOV2 and Mojo here from Monday, so will have more concrete things to say soon.


----------



## Dithyrambes

nztechfreak said:


> The Mojo may drive them well, Rob Watts from Chord said it would output about 400mW into 50ohm (this still has to be taken within the context of the headphones sensitivity). With my experience with planars, I would tend to expect expect the more powerful GOV2 to sound better with the 560. From my point of view, I wouldn't recommend spending the extra on the Mojo without hearing your headphones on both. I'll have both the GOV2 and Mojo here from Monday, so will have more concrete things to say soon.




Sounds great! Let me know!


----------



## NZtechfreak

dithyrambes said:


> Sounds great! Let me know!




Certainly! Unfortunately I don't have anything within the ballpark of the HE560, sensitivity wise (my HE6 being incredibly insensitive in comparison and most of my others being a fair bit or a lot more sensitive), but SQ wise should be interesting. Not sure if schedule will allow, but would love to do a volume matched blind test with a few others).


----------



## Antihippy

So when is the version with the improve chassis expected to come out?


----------



## NZtechfreak

antihippy said:


> So when is the version with the improve chassis expected to come out?




November I think is current estimate. Naturally it would be foolhardy, possibly injurious to health, to hold your breath on any estimate given the history.


----------



## Antihippy

Haha, true, best to hope really.
  
 Anyone here have comparisons with it and the oppo ha-2?


----------



## NZtechfreak

antihippy said:


> Haha, true, best to hope really.
> 
> Anyone here have comparisons with it and the oppo ha-2?




Several, HA-2 basically destroys it in everything. Except sound quality. And ability to drive more demanding headphones. For those last two the GOV2 wins by a big margin.


----------



## Antihippy

So basically hope that the new chassis fixes things?
  
 I am enjoying my HA-2. Would be very interested to get this and compare the two for myself.
  
 Does it act as a USB DAC for the PS4?


----------



## Benny-x

nztechfreak said:


> Certainly! Unfortunately I don't have anything within the ballpark of the HE560, sensitivity wise (my HE6 being incredibly insensitive in comparison and most of my others being a fair bit or a lot more sensitive), but SQ wise should be interesting. Not sure if schedule will allow, but would love to do a volume matched blind test with a few others).


 
 As long as you find time to cycle in your McIntosh MHP1000s and the Ether Cs when you get them, I'll let it slide.
  
 I really wish I could get in a listen of those MHP1000s and Pioneer's new SE Master-1s. Those really seem like fringe headphones and I wonder what they've got to bring to the table that the new/regular niche, megabuck headphone makers don't. I mean, Sony popped out the R10s(ages ago), so I can imagine how a company like McIntosh or Pioneer (coming from similar pedigree as Sony) could muscle up something like that. Something that the other niche makers couldn't.
  
 I'm certainly letting my imagination run, though.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Definitely need to find more time to give the McIntosh too! I need another holiday now to just listen to music all day via various bits of gear.


----------



## cat6man

Have any units shipped yet or any updates?
 (yes, i'm nagging and i hate it when others fill threads with nagging...........oh well)


----------



## cat6man

i just noticed that the V2+ manual says you need to use a LH OTG cable to connect to an adroid device, but i don't see one available from them and also don't see why an ordinary otg cable doesn't suffice.


----------



## mscott58

cat6man said:


> i just noticed that the V2+ manual says you need to use a LH OTG cable to connect to an adroid device, but i don't see one available from them and also don't see why an ordinary otg cable doesn't suffice.


 
 Doesn't have to be an LH OTG. Other ones work as well. Cheers


----------



## NZtechfreak

I've used a $2 OTG cable with the V2 and the Note 4 and Huawei P8max, no problems.


----------



## Dithyrambes

NZtech, still looking forward to your comparison once you get your mojo


----------



## NZtechfreak

dithyrambes said:


> NZtech, still looking forward to your comparison once you get your mojo




I have the Mojo! Sadly I also have a cold and major eustachian tube dysfunction, which is messing with enjoyment and hearing. Definitely coming up soon though.


----------



## flashmp3

Does someone know how much GOV2+ outputs @32ohms ?


----------



## Kojaku

nztechfreak said:


> I've used a $2 OTG cable with the V2 and the Note 4 and Huawei P8max, no problems.


 
 Does this mean that you're using a micro c to micro c cable, or just an otg with the regular usb a to micro c cable from the V2+?
  
 Kojaku


----------



## flashmp3

Do you know if GOV2+ is more powerful than ibasso D14 ? I don't have the power of GOV2+ @32ohms to compare


----------



## AxelCloris

kojaku said:


> Does this mean that you're using a micro c to micro c cable, or just an otg with the regular usb a to micro c cable from the V2+?
> 
> Kojaku


 
  
 Whoa, you're still alive. Yay!
  
 The V2+ uses a Micro B connector. I was able to use the V2+ with a Micro B to Micro B USB OTG cable.


----------



## cxb1

cat6man said:


> Have any units shipped yet or any updates?
> (yes, i'm nagging and i hate it when others fill threads with nagging...........oh well)


 

 I got an update that talked about the finish on the metal front/back plates, not very long ago, which led me to assume that they hadn't actually ordered the new parts at that point!
 I've resigned myself to being deliriously happy if I get the v2+ before Christmas.
  
 The latest delivery schedule states that 11 v2+ have been shipped, (out of a couple of thousand, with "100% by end November")
 I again assume these are pre-production samplers for the faithful.
 Am I being cynical? You bet.


----------



## mtruong34

cxb1 said:


> I got an update that talked about the finish on the metal front/back plates, not very long ago, which led me to assume that they hadn't actually ordered the new parts at that point!
> I've resigned myself to being deliriously happy if I get the v2+ before Christmas.
> 
> The latest delivery schedule states that 11 v2+ have been shipped, (out of a couple of thousand, with "100% by end November")
> ...




Latest update from Customer Happiness Team on the IGG page states they will START shipping V2+ with the new chassis at END of November. Christmas receipt highly unlikely in my opinion.


----------



## Dithyrambes

ZZZ.....might just hop on the mojo train...i am waiting to hear more balanced vs mojo comparisons...still unsure of mojo's capabilities to drive he 560


----------



## Benny-x

cxb1 said:


> I got an update that talked about the finish on the metal front/back plates, not very long ago, which led me to assume that they hadn't actually ordered the new parts at that point!
> 
> *I've resigned myself to being deliriously happy if I get the v2+ before Christmas.*


 
 lolz. I'm hoping too.
  
 I'd be happy with some progress pics, though I know all that really does to LH Labs is stir the pot and cause a surge of "I don't like your new design" emails/tickets. Good thing the "beta"(I still don't know if I buy that they were all beta testers of the new device and hadn't just received production models from the first batch) units got posted online and the wave of dissatisfaction got us a new chassis. Those tickets seem to have saved our bacon (maybe, again I hope).


----------



## flashmp3

Guys I own a ibasso D14 and want to know if Geek Out V2+ will be an upgrade as i'm a big basshead who need marvelous power to drive my JVC sz2000 which even if is a 16ohm needs lot of power to give full potential


----------



## runningwitit

I think the V2+ will be plenty of power to drive the SZ-2000 as it (V2+) is rated at 1000mW and the SZ's at 1500mW. The V2+ would be (I think) an optimal portable amp that would push those JVCs PLENTY GOOD without blowing them. How are you enjoying those headphones? I've heard good things about that hp and will be purchasing a pair of those SZ's because, I too am a basshead !  We'll have a similar set up as I bought the V2+ Infinity and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## sahmen

This just came in from Gavin Fish and might be of interest to those of you who did not receive it directly (especially the part about the V2+ shipping at the end of this month):
  
 The ‘Geek Out V2: The World's Most Powerful Compact Amp’ team just posted:
 1 new Announcement:
  
 Hi there backers,
  
 I want to take a moment and update you on the status of Geek out V2+ so you’ll have a better idea of when your little battery-powered mamma-jammas will be shipping.
  
 The big hurdle that we’ve been trying to jump in regards to Geek Out V2+ has been getting the chassis right. As many of you who’ve received your Geek Out V2 can testify, it sounds great (especially when using the balanced output), but its aesthetics need to be improved.
  

 Photo: Geek Out V2+ circuits awaiting their chassis.
  
  
 This was bound to happen, I guess. We used a brand new technology (3D printing using high-temp resin) to manage the heat issues that a few professional reviewers took exception to in the original Geek Out. We were the first to use 3D printing this way, and while we’re satisfied that we “cut new trails,” we came to the conclusion that we needed to make something more robust for the V2+ because it would be on-the-go constantly. So we went back to the drawing board and came up with a hybrid 3D print/CNC solution.
  
 We’re now on EP3 of the new chassis. EP1 was simply too small in one part of the chassis (the battery wouldn’t fit). EP2 was a major step forward, but the metal that was spec’d by our vendor ended up being too thin. EP3 is much better in every way: it’s robust, durable, and manages heat very well. We expect the final samples to arrive this week prior. Once approved, we’ll have the rest manufactured and shipping will commence.
 At this time, we expect to start shipping at the end of this month.
 Take care,
 -GF


----------



## RedJohn456

sahmen said:


> This just came in from Gavin Fish and might be of interest to those of you who did not receive it directly (especially the part about the V2+ shipping at the end of this month):
> 
> The ‘Geek Out V2: The World's Most Powerful Compact Amp’ team just posted:
> 1 new Announcement:
> ...


 

 Awesome sauce, can't wait to get mine   I haven't heard the V2 balanced yet, does it sound that much better? It uses the hifiman type of balanced output right?


----------



## NZtechfreak

redjohn456 said:


> Awesome sauce, can't wait to get mine   I haven't heard the V2 balanced yet, does it sound that much better? It uses the hifiman type of balanced output right?


 
  
 Yes, HiFiMan arrangement. I've not really listened the my loaner GOV2 single-ended at all, but every opinion I've seen is pretty strongly in favour of balanced listening.


----------



## RedJohn456

nztechfreak said:


> Yes, HiFiMan arrangement. I've not really listened the my loaner GOV2 single-ended at all, but every opinion I've seen is pretty strongly in favour of balanced listening.


 

 Is it posible to use a single ended headphone in a balanced manner with the help of an adapter? I dont want to have to reterminate my favourite gear as I like listening with the FiiO X7 and iPod classic as well


----------



## NZtechfreak

redjohn456 said:


> Is it posible to use a single ended headphone in a balanced manner with the help of an adapter? I dont want to have to determinate my favourite gear as I like listening with the FiiO X7 and iPod classic as well


 
  
 It has a separate single-ended output. It might be possible to use the balanced output into a single-ended load via some adapter, but I don't think there will be any sonic benefit to doing so.


----------



## mscott58

nztechfreak said:


> It has a separate single-ended output. It might be possible to use the balanced output into a single-ended load via some adapter, but I don't think there will be any sonic benefit to doing so.


 
 You can use a balanced cable with a single ended adapter, but not the other way around. 
  
 I have a 2.5mm TRRS terminated cable on my K10's and also an adapter to make it 3.5mm TRS, so that's what I use when listening to the V2+ Inf. I also have a 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRRS adapter coming soon so I can listen to the V2+ Inf. in balanced mode with my CIEMs. 
  
 Thought I'd have the adapter already but it turns out there was a mess-up at the cable place and they sent me a 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRS instead. Ugh. Now another 2 week wait as they send me the new version from China. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## RedJohn456

mscott58 said:


> You can use a balanced cable with a single ended adapter, but not the other way around.
> 
> I have a 2.5mm TRRS terminated cable on my K10's and also an adapter to make it 3.5mm TRS, so that's what I use when listening to the V2+ Inf. I also have a 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRRS adapter coming soon so I can listen to the V2+ Inf. in balanced mode with my CIEMs.
> 
> ...


 

 So even if I terminate my headphones to use them balanced, with the appropriate adapter I can then use them with regular 3.5 mm ports?


----------



## mscott58

redjohn456 said:


> So even if I terminate my headphones to use them balanced, with the appropriate adapter I can then use them with regular 3.5 mm ports?


 
 Yep! Can't do the opposite though. If you try to use SE on a balanced port you risk shorting the amp. That's why the V2 and V2+ have the little red plug over the Balanced port. 
  
 One thing to know, however, is that good adapters are not that cheap. The 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRS was around $75. And now that I look it up I see there's been a price drop down to $55! http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Norne-Hyper-Short-Adapter-AK240-Astell-and-Kern-2-5-mm-4-pole-trrs-3-5-mm-1-8-rhodium. Norne makes good stuff. You can find cheaper but his is nice work - very solid and dependable. I've had mine for months and it's never let me down. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## RedJohn456

mscott58 said:


> Yep! Can't do the opposite though. If you try to use SE on a balanced port you risk shorting the amp. That's why the V2 and V2+ have the little red plug over the Balanced port.
> 
> One thing to know, however, is that good adapters are not that cheap. The 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRS was around $75. And now that I look it up I see there's been a price drop down to $55! http://www.norneaudio.com/litzheim/Norne-Hyper-Short-Adapter-AK240-Astell-and-Kern-2-5-mm-4-pole-trrs-3-5-mm-1-8-rhodium. Norne makes good stuff. You can find cheaper but his is nice work - very solid and dependable. I've had mine for months and it's never let me down.
> 
> Cheers


 

 Thanks will check them out. Have to find somewhere locally where I can get a few of my gears reterminated with a balanced connection. Curious to see how they might sound balanced


----------



## NZtechfreak

mscott58 said:


> You can use a balanced cable with a single ended adapter, but not the other way around.


 
  
 Not sure why I indicated I wasn't sure about that, as I have such an adapter that I use!
  
 I get all of mine terminated in 4-pin XLR wherever possible, I have adapters from 4-pin XLR into most other terminations - nice being able to use them with most of my headphones (and cheaper than endlessly buying new cables for this or that termination).


----------



## mscott58

redjohn456 said:


> Thanks will check them out. Have to find somewhere locally where I can get a few of my gears reterminated with a balanced connection. Curious to see how they might sound balanced


 
 Trevor at Norne will also do cables, although at this point I use Ken at ALO. His Tinsel line is a great balance of performance with value, not being near as expensive as many. They're also very well made. That's what I use for my CIEMs. 
  
 For my LCD-3F's I use a Moon Audio Silver Dragon V3 from Drew terminated in a 4-pin XLR, and then I have adapters to take the 4-pin XLR to both 2.5mm TRRS and 3.5mm TRRS. Those adapters I got from Luna Shops - a Chinese company on eBay. They do good work (although not to the level of quality of Ken, Drew or Trevor). Finally I have a 4-pin XLR to 2.5mm TRRS adapter, also from Norne. Once I get my 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRRS adapter I can use both my K10's and LCD-3's on everything I have without changing cords. Woo-hoo!
  
 Cheers


----------



## mscott58

nztechfreak said:


> Not sure why I indicated I wasn't sure about that, as I have such an adapter that I use!
> 
> I get all of mine terminated in 4-pin XLR wherever possible, I have adapters from 4-pin XLR into most other terminations - nice being able to use them with most of my headphones (and cheaper than endlessly buying new cables for this or that termination).


 
 Exactly! Just what I said about my LCD-3's. With my CIEMs I use 2.5mm TRRS as it's then easier to work my way up sizes versus my desktop where it's easier to work my way down (due to not caring as much about weight with the desktop cans). Cheers


----------



## NZtechfreak

Regards TRRS adapters from 4-pin XLR to HiFiMan TRRS - I have the Luna cables one and the one from Amazon and prefer the latter. I think the XLR adapter from Luna is a bit cheaper, its an uncomfortably tight fit whereas the Amazon one does not need to any undue force to connect.


----------



## mscott58

nztechfreak said:


> Regards TRRS adapters from 4-pin XLR to HiFiMan TRRS - I have the Luna cables one and the one from Amazon and prefer the latter. I think the XLR adapter from Luna is a bit cheaper, its an uncomfortably tight fit whereas the Amazon one does not need to any undue force to connect.




Yeah, the Luna's are a tight fit on the 4-pin XLRs. Can you share the link to the Amazon one? Cheers


----------



## NZtechfreak

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X2Q2SXG/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1447131877&sr=1&keywords=trrs


----------



## SynthAddicted

redjohn456 said:


> So even if I terminate my headphones to use them balanced, with the appropriate adapter I can then use them with regular 3.5 mm ports?


 
 Correct


----------



## flashmp3

runningwitit said:


> I think the V2+ will be plenty of power to drive the SZ-2000 as it (V2+) is rated at 1000mW and the SZ's at 1500mW. The V2+ would be (I think) an optimal portable amp that would push those JVCs PLENTY GOOD without blowing them. How are you enjoying those headphones? I've heard good things about that hp and will be purchasing a pair of those SZ's because, I too am a basshead !  We'll have a similar set up as I bought the V2+ Infinity and can't wait for it to arrive.


 
  
 A question. When a amp is said to be 1000mw, it is 2x1000mw right ? For example my Ibasso D14 is written 400 mw + 400mw @32ohms so something like 800mw + 800mw @16ohms. When max power input for headphones is written, is it 1500mw total ? Does that mean the max power the D14 can output @16ohms is 1600mw ?


----------



## WCDchee

I think one thing that would be good to remember would be that maximum power doesn't always indicate driving capability. The Hugo TT for example has the same output power as the Hugo and the mojo, but clearly drives headphones better. One thing that's often misunderstood is that a 1w amplifier always puts out 1w into the headphones, but actually, most of us would never listen to anything over 5mw of power. Take for example the he1000, has a sensitivity of 90db/mw, this means that to listen at an average volume of 90db which isn't soft at all, we need an average power of 1 mw. To listen at 102db which is very very loud, we need 16mw of power.

Take the FiiO e12 for example, it is technically more "powerful" than the Hugo tt, but can in no way drive headphones better than the TT


----------



## flashmp3

wcdchee said:


> I think one thing that would be good to remember would be that maximum power doesn't always indicate driving capability. The Hugo TT for example has the same output power as the Hugo and the mojo, but clearly drives headphones better. One thing that's often misunderstood is that a 1w amplifier always puts out 1w into the headphones, but actually, most of us would never listen to anything over 5mw of power. Take for example the he1000, has a sensitivity of 90db/mw, this means that to listen at an average volume of 90db which isn't soft at all, we need an average power of 1 mw. To listen at 102db which is very very loud, we need 16mw of power.
> 
> Take the FiiO e12 for example, it is technically more "powerful" than the Hugo tt, but can in no way drive headphones better than the TT


 
 Are you sure concerning e12 ? It's know to have marvelous raw power.......the quality may not be the same as Hugo but the power is definitely there.........I'm waiting for some bassheads reviews of Hugo. Bassheads need power. If size wasn't a concern i would go for idsd but too bulky. I'm still looking for the smallest and most powerful possible. Currently i guess i'll have to wait the first reviews of GOV2+ to see if it seems better than my D14


----------



## WCDchee

flashmp3 said:


> Are you sure concerning e12 ? It's know to have marvelous raw power.......the quality may not be the same as Hugo but the power is definitely there.........I'm waiting for some bassheads reviews of Hugo. Bassheads need power. If size wasn't a concern i would go for idsd but too bulky. I'm still looking for the smallest and most powerful possible. Currently i guess i'll have to wait the first reviews of GOV2+ to see if it seems better than my D14




I think the misconception is that most people associate power with better quality of bass, sound, etc. But in its most technical sense, power simply correlates to volume, as demonstrated in the sensitivity. As shown, even with the he1000, the actual power draw even at high volumes may not really be as significant as we think.

How would you quantify power? To me, if you're talking about the specs, and the maximum power, as Long as the amplifier doesn't clip at the listening volume, it means it provides adequate power. Two amps with different maximum power ratings running a headphone at the same volume have a same power output. 

Another thing to think about with regards to the volume would be the gain. A lot of people also tend to treat 'gain' as 'power', thinking that if the volume maxes out without adequate volume, it's a lack of power. It's actually just a lack of gain most of the time. I would only ever really say that there's not enough power when the amplifier starts to clip. Anything else, I simply associate with he quality of the amplifier. 

Occasionally though, I would talk about an amp's driving power, but not in this sense. For me, a powerful amp means that it can supply higher voltages and currents with minimal signal deterioration, and not so much the maximum power. Thus, if I were to compare say the FiiO e12 to the Hugo's output section, the e12 can put out more raw power if and only if we reach those volumes, and those volumes will blow your brains out. For all other purposes, I actually consider the Hugo's output section to be the more powerful one in a sense that at the levels required for harder to drive headphones, the Hugo's output section can do its job with less distortion than the e12.


----------



## flashmp3

wcdchee said:


> I think the misconception is that most people associate power with better quality of bass, sound, etc. But in its most technical sense, power simply correlates to volume, as demonstrated in the sensitivity. As shown, even with the he1000, the actual power draw even at high volumes may not really be as significant as we think.
> 
> How would you quantify power? To me, if you're talking about the specs, and the maximum power, as Long as the amplifier doesn't clip at the listening volume, it means it provides adequate power. Two amps with different maximum power ratings running a headphone at the same volume have a same power output.
> 
> ...


 
  
 you're right. I'll just wait and see if GOV2+ is what i'm looking for


----------



## wakka992

Hi guys, long time lurker first time poster here, 
I am really interested in this new geekout and while looking for further info on the DAC ESS chip I just noticed that on the productor site the ES9018AQ2M is no more present but the ES9018k2m of geekout v1 is still listed... Have ESS discontinued their new DAC mobile flagship?? Any news on that side? Will LH labs act accordingly changing DAC chip?
Thanks


----------



## mscott58

wakka992 said:


> Hi guys, long time lurker first time poster here,
> I am really interested in this new geekout and while looking for further info on the DAC ESS chip I just noticed that on the productor site the ES9018AQ2M is no more present but the ES9018k2m of geekout v1 is still listed... Have ESS discontinued their new DAC mobile flagship?? Any news on that side? Will LH labs act accordingly changing DAC chip?
> Thanks


 
 The V2 is still listed on the LHL page as having the AQ2M - http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2-usb-dac-headphone-amplifier
  
 As for the Sabre site and the AQ2M and where it shows up or doesn't that's a good question. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## NZtechfreak

LH Labs website is so continuously out of date though that I'd hardly consider that proof of anything!


----------



## mscott58

nztechfreak said:


> LH Labs website is so continuously out of date though that I'd hardly consider that proof of anything!


 
 Ha! Great point.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

AQ2M is listed as Flagship Sabre Stereo DAC ​in their taiwanese site: http://www.esstech.com.tw/products_DAC.htm


----------



## flashmp3

Hello Frederic.edinval,

This is Matt from technical support, I have received your support case and will be further assisting you with any questions you may have regarding your product.

I apologize for the delayed response. 

Here are the calculations for Single Ended and Balanced outputs for the Geek Out V2+ in "High" gain.

Single Ended:

32ohms: 0.125w --> 125mw

50ohms: 0.08w --> 80mw

300ohms: 0.013w --> 13mw

Balanced:

32 ohms: 0.5w --> 500mw

50ohms: 0.32w --> 320mw

300ohms: 0.053 --> 53mw

Hope this helps!

Matt

Ticket: https://support.lhlabs.com/helpdesk/tickets/18489

















On Tue, 10 Nov at 1:40 AM , Frederic.edinval  wrote:
May i have an answer ?
18489


----------



## flashmp3

So it s not that powerful unless you're balanced


----------



## NZtechfreak

Interesting, so the 1000mW into 16ohm is for the balanced output only. A little bit of obfuscation not stipulating that.


----------



## RedJohn456

nztechfreak said:


> Interesting, so the 1000mW into 16ohm is for the balanced output only. A little bit of obfuscation not stipulating that.


 

 I was surprised how the AKG didn't sound all that loud single ended. Meaning I could hit max volume and not wince. Balanced would probably give more power. Quite sneaky of them lol


----------



## Dithyrambes

So it in balanced it has power rating similar to mojo.... Hmmm didn't realize micro idsd was such a strong amp


----------



## flashmp3

redjohn456 said:


> I was surprised how the AKG didn't sound all that loud single ended. Meaning I could hit max volume and not wince. Balanced would probably give more power. Quite sneaky of them lol


 
 quite you say ? Hopefully i didn't buy this **** i would have been so disappointed


----------



## plakat

This whole story reminds me of that story I read in some Ephraim Kishon book where a shoemaker had a sign in his store window saying "We repair your shoes while you're waiting". He continues to say: "The repair took him 2 months. But I can't deny I was in fact *waiting*".
  
 To me its really interesting how patient some people are... the constant ridiculous delays combined with those sneaky power specs, the constant "achievement reports" in best Neusprech would have scared me off had I researched before ordering. Really glad I cancelled this fiasco long ago. Paying 6 months in advance is not a deal. I mean come on...


----------



## Black Dog

This!


----------



## cxb1

redjohn456 said:


> I was surprised how the AKG didn't sound all that loud single ended. Meaning I could hit max volume and not wince. Balanced would probably give more power. Quite sneaky of them lol


 
  
 I had ALWAYS assumed that the 'high' output figure (1000mW) was for balanced output into 16 ohms: ie with maximum 4v p-p, and 2v p-p for SE. This would give the power figures quoted: ie V^2/R. The greater the impedance of the phone, the lower the power, as normal.
  
 "Here are the calculations for Single Ended and Balanced outputs for the Geek Out V2+ in "High" gain.
 Single Ended:
 32ohms: 0.125w --> 125mw
 50ohms: 0.08w --> 80mw
 300ohms: 0.013w --> 13mw
 Balanced:
 32 ohms: 0.5w --> 500mw
 50ohms: 0.32w --> 320mw
 300ohms: 0.053 --> 53mw"
   
Of course, this is peak output rather than rms.

  
 I don't see anything sneaky about Ohms Law.


----------



## dacfun

Does anybody know some handy USB-C to micro-B cable to use V2+ with new Android phones? Ebay or elsewhere.


----------



## plakat

cxb1 said:


> I had ALWAYS assumed that the 'high' output figure (1000mW) was for balanced output into 16 ohms
> (...)
> Of course, this is peak output rather than rms.
> I don't see anything sneaky about Ohms Law.


 
  
 That's the point: you had *assumed*. Others had assumed otherwise because their regular use case is SE. Another point: why is this peak of course? I for one, coming from pro-audio, am used to RMS / continuous power output stated... so I would not find it natural to assume any given value as peak instead of continuous (btw.: how is peak defined now? 10ms? 1ms? 0.01% THD? 0.1%? 1%?)
  
 but to cut a long story short: to me output power is vastly overrated (everywhere, not just around head-fi). I don't use any planar magnetics that would really require some serious power. Besides that the difference is still not relevant between 500mW and 1W... those last 3dB are not my personal use case. Even my old HP-P1 with much less power drives most of my headphones quite well actually.
  
 And no, there's nothing sneaky about Mr. Ohm himself... Sneaky is just stating numbers without context and boasting things like 'most powerful portable' or whatever they actually used to say. Reminds me of the old MHz/GHz discussions regarding processors... mostly irrelevant.
  
 So I don't question that device having enough power to drive most headphones -- I'm sure it does that. What bothers me is numbers without context. I.e. the marketing.


----------



## RedJohn456

plakat said:


> This whole story reminds me of that story I read in some Ephraim Kishon book where a shoemaker had a sign in his store window saying "We repair your shoes while you're waiting". He continues to say: "The repair took him 2 months. But I can't deny I was in fact *waiting*".
> 
> To me its really interesting how patient some people are... the constant ridiculous delays combined with those sneaky power specs, the constant "achievement reports" in best Neusprech would have scared me off had I researched before ordering. Really glad I cancelled this fiasco long ago. Paying 6 months in advance is not a deal. I mean come on...


 

 Yeah exactly. I waited till campaign was done. randomly messaged them on September 9th via email, had my V2 in hand by the 10th. Gotta work the system meng


----------



## Benny-x

redjohn456 said:


> Yeah exactly. I waited till campaign was done. randomly messaged them on September 9th via email, had my V2 in hand by the 10th. Gotta work the system meng


 
 Now THAT'S sneaky, if I ever heard of it! Nice work. 
  
 As opposed to weaseling my way in this time around I'm waiting for things to roll out and then hit the For Sale forum. I'm happy with my Infinity 2.0, but it seems I could have picked up one of those in the For Sale forum unopened had I waited and wanted one...
  
 What I've been wondering since getting my X Infinity 2.0 is how it would compare to Oppo's HA-1? They're about the same size, have similar components, outputs, and functions. The Oppo is definitely more hefty, has a better display, and does have guaranteed build quality. The Pulse X Infinity has the "option" of a dedicated, outboard Linear Power Supply. 
  
 So, has anyone compared them, even if not directly? And how does the HA-1 sound? I've seen that there are mods for them too, does anyone know if the mods are worth doing? Open ended, YMMV, and all that jazz.


----------



## Audio Addict

FYI

I have one of the test samples of the V2+ and wanted to let you know that balanced using a Samsung S5 as the source and JH13PROS FP, there is only 1 volume click before it's too loud. 

There are no special drivers for Android so whatever it does is what you get. My combination of the S5 with Google Play has a very serious short-coming in the volume control when using the V2+ balanced.

LH Labs has no plans to address the issue since it is an Android issue.

Works fine using the single-ended connection as well as balanced out of the laptop with their driver.

This is on the low gain / IEM amp setting (blue light).


----------



## NZtechfreak

Using UAPP volume control should be fine, even balanced. It was from my Note 4 with the V2.


----------



## Audio Addict

nztechfreak said:


> Using UAPP volume control should be fine, even balanced. It was from my Note 4 with the V2.




I am not sure I know what UAPP refers to. I did not find that app in the Google Play Store.


----------



## AustinValentine

audio addict said:


> I am not sure I know what UAPP refers to. I did not find that app in the Google Play Store.


 
  
 USB Audio Player Pro.


----------



## NZtechfreak

austinvalentine said:


> USB Audio Player Pro.




^ This. 

Apologies for using the acronym, that's generally how the app is known here at Head-Fi.

If you do try it there are a few different settings for volume control (software and hardware both catered for).


----------



## Exit

Firstly, adjust the volume through UAPP's hardware volume first, and then exit UAPP. Geek out should memorize your volume setting until you unplug it. After this, if you still want to adjust it a little bit up or down, there is another APP called Fine Volume Control which allows you to adjust volume by one percent. (Unlike Android default, one click equals to 5% something) That is what I do with GO V1.


----------



## Audio Addict

Thanks. However, it does not show support for Google Music but only Tidal. It also does not show support for the any LH Labs products. 

My phone works fine when I use the single ended connection on the v2+ but with the balanced output creates the problem.


----------



## NZtechfreak

audio addict said:


> Thanks. However, it does not show support for Google Music but only Tidal. It also does not show support for the any LH Labs products.
> 
> My phone works fine when I use the single ended connection on the v2+ but with the balanced output creates the problem.




Workaround for Google Music is to use BubbleUPnP with UAPP. UAPP doesn't show support for LH Labs products, but like a good many they have not tested with they work nevertheless.


----------



## bhazard

The V2+ works very well for me with UAPP and Hibymusic on my Moto X Pure. Lower the buffer to the lowest setting on UAPP if possible.


----------



## Audio Addict

nztechfreak said:


> Workaround for Google Music is to use BubbleUPnP with UAPP. UAPP doesn't show support for LH Labs products, but like a good many they have not tested with they work nevertheless.


 
  Purchased BubbleUPnP and UAPP.  I haven't figured out the buffers yet but excluding that option, still have the same issue with 1 click  on  UAPP before it is too loud for me (gain under EQ is off in UAPP).  I will see if I can figure out if I can lower the buffer but I am not sure how that impacts volume.  I will say UAPP is very slow on my Galaxy S5.


----------



## TonySunshine

One solution that might work on the software side is get xposed framework and the module "volumesteps+". It lets you adjust the number of volume steps for media, ringer, etc. Though if youre not familiar with android its quite an involved process to get this working(root, flashing in recovvery, etc)

http://repo.xposed.info/module/com.p1ngu1n.volumesteps



audio addict said:


> Purchased BubbleUPnP and UAPP.  I haven't figured out the buffers yet but excluding that option, still have the same issue with 1 click  on  UAPP before it is too loud for me (gain under EQ is off in UAPP).  I will see if I can figure out if I can lower the buffer but I am not sure how that impacts volume.  I will say UAPP is very slow on my Galaxy S5.


----------



## NZtechfreak

audio addict said:


> Purchased BubbleUPnP and UAPP.  I haven't figured out the buffers yet but excluding that option, still have the same issue with 1 click  on  UAPP before it is too loud for me (gain under EQ is off in UAPP).  I will see if I can figure out if I can lower the buffer but I am not sure how that impacts volume.  I will say UAPP is very slow on my Galaxy S5.




Is this using the 100mW output, or 1000mW? If your headphones are efficient you'll only need the 100mW. Have you set UAPP to hardware volume control, where you can alter the master volume and then have more graduated volume control? Have a bit more of a look at the volume controls in UAPP I think. 

No idea why it should be slow for you, it's fine here.


----------



## Benny-x

nztechfreak said:


> Is this using the 100mW output, or 1000mW? If your headphones are efficient you'll only need the 100mW. Have you set UAPP to hardware volume control, where you can alter the master volume and then have more graduated volume control? Have a bit more of a look at the volume controls in UAPP I think.
> 
> No idea why it should be slow for you, it's fine here.


 
 I can't comment on the volume part, but I use UAPP on my GS3 and it's fine. That's 2 generations behind your 5, so you shouldn't be having any issues. UAPP isn't a resource intensive app.
  
 Oh, IMO the buffer will have zero effect on the usability of your volume control. It's a stability and sound reproduction edit, not a volume one.
  
 Keep us posted


----------



## Audio Addict

nztechfreak said:


> Is this using the 100mW output, or 1000mW? If your headphones are efficient you'll only need the 100mW. Have you set UAPP to hardware volume control, where you can alter the master volume and then have more graduated volume control? Have a bit more of a look at the volume controls in UAPP I think.
> 
> No idea why it should be slow for you, it's fine here.




UAPP says I have no hardware volume control. I can not determine why it is so slow. I Sync BubbleUPnP to Google Music. Launch UAPP and select BubbleUPnP and Google Music shows up.

I select something and it takes time to bring it up. Then I hit play and it then takes sometime to start.


----------



## NZtechfreak

audio addict said:


> UAPP says I have no hardware volume control. I can not determine why it is so slow. I Sync BubbleUPnP to Google Music. Launch UAPP and select BubbleUPnP and Google Music shows up.
> 
> I select something and it takes time to bring it up. Then I hit play and it then takes sometime to start.


 
  
 It is searching Google Music and streaming it, so should take a little time.


----------



## Kiln

anyone have photo of the special case


----------



## tmarshl

decentlevi said:


> I've compared the v2+ to my desktop DAC twice the price and about 50x bigger, and the v2 sounded at least as good. I also compared the HA-2 to my desktop DAC, and the HA-2 lost out big time with only around 2/3rds the clarity and 1/2 the soundstage. That is to say the v2+ could have sounded even better than the desktop DAC (if I had enough A/B time), of which was already around twice as good as the HA-2.
> 
> I was under the impression that the v2 doesn't have a line-out, rather just an amp'd 3.5mm out with variable gain settings; which can optionally be doubled amped with another AMP. Or does it have a separate line-out?


 

 I had the same experience with the HA-2 and ended up sending it back.  Great design, but not up to the best performance.


----------



## flashmp3

Is there a way to benefit from the 1000mw if we don't have balanced headphones ? (JVZ HA-SZ2000 can't change cable for example)


----------



## Benny-x

flashmp3 said:


> Is there a way to benefit from the 1000mw if we don't have balanced headphones ? (JVZ HA-SZ2000 can't change cable for example)


 
 Yup. You open up the headphones and re-cable them to balanced. Then have a quick TRRS->TRS adaptor made up and then you're all covered.


----------



## sahmen

This announcement just came in:
  
 ********************
  
 Dear Backers,
 Finally we got gold sample of Geek Out V2+ chassis that is good to go.  Gavin, Brody and me are all excited. Body really works from daytime to mid night for this V2+ chassis, make the best combination for aluminum faceplate and 3D printed body. Also, we tested for the heat conducting too, Geek Out V2+ feel a bit warm, but definitely not hot at all. 
  

  
 Another quick photo I got from my iPhone. Please kindly understand "Black engraving on black surface" looks really much better in real life then shown in picture. 
  

  
 Factory will start the full speed production from tomorrow morning.
 The rest of Geek Out V2+ (PCBs, packages...) are all ready and wait for the chassis delivered to our lab. We will assemble here in California and make one more time final QC before we ship to your hands.
 Thanks again for your patience. And we are glad Geek Out V2+ is back on track.
 Larry
  
 **************************


----------



## sahmen

The unit does not look bad at all, as pictured... Indeed it looks a lot better than the earlier design...  I have to say, though, that I still don't get how this final finish resembles that of the Vi DAC (pictured below), but I guess one can't tell for sure until one has both items in hand...Oh well, I'll be pleased if the final item looks as good "in person" as it does in the picture, and even more so, if it sounds as good as many have claimed it does.


----------



## rcoleman1

A close-up of the new Geek Out V2+ chassis would be great.


----------



## flashmp3

benny-x said:


> Yup. You open up the headphones and re-cable them to balanced. Then have a quick TRRS->TRS adaptor made up and then you're all covered.


 
 mmmmmmm ok too complicated for my thank you


----------



## Benny-x

sahmen said:


> This announcement just came in:
> ********************
> Dear Backers,
> 
> ...


 
 Looks a hell of a lot better than V1. I'll wait for some close ups and then some user shots, but at least the real life pictures so far look better than the real life pictures before.


----------



## Benny-x

sahmen said:


> The unit does not look bad at all, as pictured... Indeed it looks a lot better than the earlier design...  I have to say, though, that I still don't get how this final finish resembles that of the Vi DAC


 
 Was is supposed to look the same? I never caught that bit.
  
 I'm still wondering how the Vi DAC will come out sound wise compared to the Infinity and other ~$1500-2000 DACs? It looks cool, and for some that'll be a good enough selling point, but it's gotta swing a big stick with that kind of wait.
  
 The Infinity is alright and let it keep burning in, but I don't think it's the giant killer and price/performance monster that the marketing gears had it pegged as. I won't be passing it on, it'll work well in the office and will probably have good technical support from here forward. It's good and I like it overall, but could my money have been better spent elsewhere, probably. 
  
 So, where will the Vi DAC fall?


----------



## uncola

I'm hoping the vi dac has had enough extra time to develop that it's better than infinity + lps 
 hehe anyone else get reminded of Ed Grimley by Gavin in that picture?


----------



## sahmen

benny-x said:


> Was is supposed to look the same? I never caught that bit.


 
 This was posted by Gavin Fish 29 days ago:
  
 **************
 Hi team,
 Before we all sign out for the weekend, I thought I'd show you Geek Out V2+'s new chassis. It's almost ready to go into production, we just have to test out a couple different finishes on the metal. *I'm leaning toward the same finish we put on Vi DAC, which is a bullet grey anodization over a bead-blasted high polished aluminum*.
  
 *******************
 Source : https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-out-v2-the-world-s-most-powerful-compact-amp#/updates


----------



## Benny-x

sahmen said:


> This was posted by Gavin Fish 29 days ago:
> 
> **************
> Hi team,
> ...


 
 Ah, posted by Gavin. I tune him out now. Larry or nobody.


----------



## mtruong34

I just saw the latest pictures of the V2+ on the IGG update section. Is it just me or does it look rather "meh"? Of course it's much better than the previous lump of coal also known as V2+ original chassis.


----------



## cat6man

Looks like the dam has broken.
  
 Got an email that my V2+ shipped yesterday and is on its way eastbound.
 USPS tracking says Friday delivery.
  
 Also ordered Moon Audio Silver Dragon balanced iem cable for delivery next week.


----------



## Benny-x

cat6man said:


> Looks like the dam has broken.
> 
> Got an email that my V2+ shipped yesterday and is on its way eastbound.
> USPS tracking says Friday delivery.
> ...


 
 Without a final "this is it" photo shoot?? Well, post up some pictures when you get it


----------



## Audio Addict

benny-x said:


> Without a final "this is it" photo shoot?? Well, post up some pictures when you get it




New Update with better pictures. I can not cut and paste them with phone. 

What is the gold finish for, Infinity or SE version?


----------



## sahmen

Here you go:
  
Dear Geek Out V2+ backers,

  
 More sneak peek of both gun metal gray and golden chassis. These are the first few production samples we got from factory. They are kindly to rush some out before the Thanksgiving holiday. We have precision laser engraved marks on both side of panels too. These picture were took via smartphone in normal room light. No professional touched. 
  

  

  

  

  
 Thanks for your great patience all these time. We are almost there.
 Happy Thanksgiving.
 Larry


----------



## shotgunshane

That looks pretty darn good this time around.


----------



## RedJohn456

Wow not gonna lie, thats sexy AF. I can't wait for mine. My V2 looks ugly in companion lol


----------



## rcoleman1

I have to admit I'm impressed with the look of this chassis.


----------



## Benny-x

That is certainly looking more consumer ready this time around! As long as the build quality is good then that's one hell of a step up compared to the first case... Thank god I've learned to hang tight with LH Labs and wait it out   And by wait it out I mean don't by in to their initial hype and wait until the retail versions hit shipping time vs. the all the waiting and getting basically beta versions by buying in early and being a backer.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Wow, perfectly happy with those.


----------



## mtruong34

mtruong34 said:


> I just saw the latest pictures of the V2+ on the IGG update section. Is it just me or does it look rather "meh"? Of course it's much better than the previous lump of coal also known as V2+ original chassis.


 

 OK, I'll have to retract my earlier comment. The latest pictures look pretty good.


----------



## Benny-x

mtruong34 said:


> OK, I'll have to retract my earlier comment. The latest pictures look pretty good.


 
  
 Well, to be honest the top part is nice looking, but I want to see some higer res, left+right side, top, bottom, and back shots. They "mated" aluminum with the resin, so I want to see how that went down.


----------



## Dithyrambes

I have a trrs cable but it doesn't match with certain single ended components. What's the best way to get it to work? Hard to find a trrs to trs adapter here in Germany.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

IDK if it works just found it.
  
http://www.amazon.de/Rode-TRS-TRRS-Adapter-Stecker-schwarz/dp/B00L6C8PN0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1448557973&sr=8-6&keywords=trrs+3.5mm
  
 To be sure, send a message to Matthew at this site http://forzaaudioworks.com 
 his cables are awesome at very affordable price.


----------



## Dithyrambes

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> IDK if it works just found it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Rode-TRS-TRRS-Adapter-Stecker-schwarz/dp/B00L6C8PN0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1448557973&sr=8-6&keywords=trrs+3.5mm
> 
> ...


 
 I ordered that and I have to return the product unfortunately because it doesn't work. Wonder if there is just a 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter that works


----------



## cat6man

I've been looking for a simple 3.5mm-3.5mm, 4 pole TRRS to 3 pole TRS, without a lot of success.
 I am looking to use TRRS from my v2+ (supposed to arrive today!!) but also want to be able to use my iem directly from my Moto XPE phone when traveling light(er).
  
 Apparently you have to be careful as the 4 pole wiring can be different (e.g. apple went their own way with stereo+mic), but I haven't dealt into that too deeply.
 I'm getting new iem with balanced cables and have order a short adapter that does what I need from Moon Audio.  They have a bunch of options but will need to know what you are hooking up specifically to get the wiring right.  Best to call them, as I did.


----------



## Skepsis

I am considering buying the V2+ or  V2.
  
 I have the Sennheiser HD-650 and IE-800.
  
 I am streaming Music by subsribing to COLHD (ClassicsOnlineHD - Lossless only, with many excellent 96/24 HD Music) and also Tidal FLAC.
  
 (Interestingly COLHD playback is markedly better than Tidal, even when playing back the same CD Lossless - independent of the Tranfer ( WIN10 PC vs. NEXUS7 Android6 )  and of the DACs.  Also interestingly I experience a markedly improved SQ with Anroid6.0 over Lollipop).
  
 I am listening almost exclusively at bedtime, no need for real mobile usage. I consider using the V2 (not the V2+) 
  
 Now the advantages of V2 over V2+: 
 a. With a powered Source (Y-OTG with Charger/PowerBank or alternatively a USB HUB) I would need only a little more cable, but the both should be otherwise functionally equal.
 b. V2 would be now also  150 $  cheaper than the v2+.
  
 Advantages of V2+ would be:
  
 1. Possibly more steady, better quality Power supply from built-in battery (no 50Hz buzz to fear).  
 2. V2+ is listed by LHLABs with slightly better specs (3 db better SNR) - which could be an error since in the user's manual it is the same as V2.
 3. As I can read it, battery can be charged while playback, so no disadvantage to simple V2 when playing back from Tablet/Powered USB Hub
  
 Considering the Infinity version a little confusing Text about V2+ Infinity,  
     
 From the V2+ "User Manual": 





> *Additional Digital Filter Mode:* Geek Out V2+ Infinity utilizes a SSM filter for streaming services such as Tidal, Pandora and Spotify.


 
  
 What can SSM do with a lossless audio stream better? Or is something only to smooth out some lossy MP3/AAC/OGG artefacts?
  
 Or has it something to do with buffering - is streaming somehow limited with genuine V2/V2+ without the Infinity and SSM?
  
 Thx. for Your thoughts/answers.


----------



## mscott58

cat6man said:


> I've been looking for a simple 3.5mm-3.5mm, 4 pole TRRS to 3 pole TRS, without a lot of success.
> I am looking to use TRRS from my v2+ (supposed to arrive today!!) but also want to be able to use my iem directly from my Moto XPE phone when traveling light(er).
> 
> Apparently you have to be careful as the 4 pole wiring can be different (e.g. apple went their own way with stereo+mic), but I haven't dealt into that too deeply.
> I'm getting new iem with balanced cables and have order a short adapter that does what I need from Moon Audio.  They have a bunch of options but will need to know what you are hooking up specifically to get the wiring right.  Best to call them, as I did.


 
 You can't actually take a TRS-ended HP plug and adapt it to a TRRS amp - it will risk shorting out the amp. Not exactly sure why you'd want to anyway with the V2+ since it has both 3.5mm TRS and 3.5mm TRRS - no need for an adapter if you want to plug in a 3.5mm TRS HP. 
  
 If you're looking to take a 3.5mm TRRS HP and then also use it with amps/DAP's that are 3.5mm TRS you should be able to contact some of the custom makers like Norne and Luna Shops to make you such a plug. Also try looking on eBay. I had Luna shops make me a 3.5mm TRRS to 2.5mm TRRS adapter so I can listen to the balanced output of the V2+ using my CIEMs with an AK-format 2.5mm TRRS plug.
  
 Cheers 

 Cheers


----------



## flashmp3

mscott58 said:


> You can't actually take a TRS-ended HP plug and adapt it to a TRRS amp - it will risk shorting out the amp. Not exactly sure why you'd want to anyway with the V2+ since it has both 3.5mm TRS and 3.5mm TRRS - no need for an adapter if you want to plug in a 3.5mm TRS HP.
> 
> If you're looking to take a 3.5mm TRRS HP and then also use it with amps/DAP's that are 3.5mm TRS you should be able to contact some of the custom makers like Norne and Luna Shops to make you such a plug. Also try looking on eBay. I had Luna shops make me a 3.5mm TRRS to 2.5mm TRRS adapter so I can listen to the balanced output of the V2+ using my CIEMs with an AK-format 2.5mm TRRS plug.
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe i haven't understood well (french speaker) but just to precise that the single 3.5mm jack is only 100mw.....if you want the 1000mw you need to have balanced headphones


----------



## cat6man

mscott58 said:


> You can't actually take a TRS-ended HP plug and adapt it to a TRRS amp - it will risk shorting out the amp. Not exactly sure why you'd want to anyway with the V2+ since it has both 3.5mm TRS and 3.5mm TRRS - no need for an adapter if you want to plug in a 3.5mm TRS HP.


 
  
  
 thanks for the reply.
 maybe i wasn't clear but i'm looking at the inverse problem, taking a TRSS-end HP plug and adapting it to a TRS amp.
 that way i can use my balanced iem with my MotoXPE cellphone when I don't have my v2+ with me.


----------



## cat6man

cat6man said:


> Looks like the dam has broken.
> 
> Got an email that my V2+ shipped yesterday and is on its way eastbound.
> USPS tracking says Friday delivery.


 
  
 my apologies folks, particularly those breathless awaiting pix and assessments of the sound.
 if i had read the email more carefully........
  
 the email said my order had been shipped, and  since the v2+ was my only outstanding  order with LHLabs, i assumed electronics were on the way.
 however, what i received (and what the email  said further down) was that the neoprene pouch for the V2+ had been shipped.
 its a nice pouch but i don't think i'll post any pix.
  
 sorry if i got your hopes up..............i do hope to receive a unit soon though, but no date has been shared with me.


----------



## RedJohn456

Does anyone know if the V2+ can be used as portable amp only, with my iPod Classic for example.


----------



## AxelCloris

redjohn456 said:


> Does anyone know if the V2+ can be used as portable amp only, with my iPod Classic for example.


 
  
 It does not have an analog input, so no it cannot.


----------



## mscott58

cat6man said:


> thanks for the reply.
> maybe i wasn't clear but i'm looking at the inverse problem, taking a TRSS-end HP plug and adapting it to a TRS amp.
> that way i can use my balanced iem with my MotoXPE cellphone when I don't have my v2+ with me.




That's much easier then! I'd suggest Norne or Luna Shops. Cheers


----------



## gyx11

I'm in a bit of a muddle here. Would it actually be possible to connect a Fiio 2nd Gen player to the V2+? I pretty much like the X3II UI, and it'd make a nice affordable portable digital source, with the only problem being the 4-pole 3.5mm mini coax being incompatible with the micro-USB input for the V2+.
  
 Is there any way to circumvent this problem, or any other possible viable alternatives for a digital source that isn't an android phone?


----------



## cxb1

The V2 is ONLY designed for USB connections, complying with USB protocols. Its an asynchronous USB input and is carefully designed to reduce jitter etc. It has no other input method. Technically, it interfaces through a micro-USB port, but adapters can be used to connect to 'full' USB outputs (eg from laptops, PCs etc.). There's also an Apple Camera-Connection-Kit (called a CCK) that can b used to connect to apple's lightning port. 
  
 So, all in all, it has a good range of modern portable USB connectivity.
  
 But it doesn't have analogue in, or SPDIF, or I2S or HDMI or twisted pair, or ethernet, or LEDs for morse code.
 It's in the spec, on page 1.
 Regards,


----------



## tmarshl

http://www.head-fi.org/t/789524/gov2-vs-mojo


----------



## NZtechfreak

tmarshl said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/789524/gov2-vs-mojo




Yes, I did a volume-matched sighted comparison between these two, posted feedback in the Mojo thread from memory. Another person did the same and drew the exact same conclusions. On mobile now, but will try and dig up a link for you later. Basically the Mojo sounds better, but there is precious little in it (and we both found the bass on the GOV2 a little enjoyable on some tracks). My test was using the FRM filter, which is noticeably better than the default TCM filter to my ears.


----------



## zachchen1996

nztechfreak said:


> Yes, I did a volume-matched sighted comparison between these two, posted feedback in the Mojo thread from memory. Another person did the same and drew the exact same conclusions. On mobile now, but will try and dig up a link for you later. Basically the Mojo sounds better, but there is precious little in it (and we both found the bass on the GOV2 a little enjoyable on some tracks). My test was using the FRM filter, which is noticeably better than the default TCM filter to my ears.


 
  
 Are you comparing the GOV2+ & Mojo as DAC only, or as DAC / Amp?


----------



## NZtechfreak

zachchen1996 said:


> Are you comparing the GOV2+ & Mojo as DAC only, or as DAC / Amp?




DAC/amp on both counts.


----------



## zachchen1996

nztechfreak said:


> DAC/amp on both counts.




Personally I'm more interested in their performance as DAC only. If you have time do you mind comparing them as DAC only? Thanks!


----------



## NZtechfreak

zachchen1996 said:


> Personally I'm more interested in their performance as DAC only. If you have time do you mind comparing them as DAC only? Thanks!




Alas, the GOV2 was on loan and no longer with me.


----------



## SeeHear

I got an email today saying they started shipping the V2+ today!


----------



## sahmen

^^^
 Here:
  
 ******************
 Dear Geek Out V2+ backers,
 First Geek Out V2+ just shipped out this afternoon. And it will go none-stop for the next few weeks. The front and back plates are redesigned as the previous updates. (Already printed package cover still remain the original image)  I think you will like the new design better. 
  
 We expect the production speed will pick up fast roughly 10 days after. And it will be none-stop since the other things beside front and back plates are ready for a long time.
  
 Thank you for giving us the time to make this product better! And we truly appreciate all the good feedbacks you gave us during this period. For the sound, we have confidence you are gonna love it.
  

  
 Cheers,
  
 Larry
  
 ************************


----------



## miceblue

I got a shipping e-mail notification from them. It should be arriving soon!


----------



## AustinValentine

miceblue said:


> I got a shipping e-mail notification from them. It should be arriving soon!


 
  
 Nice! I'm an early batch 1 order so - hopefully - I'll have one going out soon as well.


----------



## Benny-x

sahmen said:


> Dear Geek Out V2+ backers,
> First Geek Out V2+ just shipped out this afternoon. And it will go none-stop for the next few weeks. The front *and back plates* are redesigned as the previous updates. (Already printed package cover still remain the original image)  I think you will like the new design better.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


 
 I didn't think in the 3-4 pics posted earlier there were any of both the front and back. Were there some others posted?
  
 I'm still waiting on front, back, sides, and top and bottom pics to really get an idea of how it changed.


----------



## miceblue

Oh, for those who are wondering, my Indiegogo contributions page says "June 30, 2015: Geek Out V2+ Early Bird [#4] $295USD."


----------



## AustinValentine

miceblue said:


> Oh, for those who are wondering, my Indiegogo contributions page says "June 30, 2015: Geek Out V2+ Early Bird [#4] $295USD."


 
  
 Mine is June 3, 2015: Geek Out V2+ Pre-Order $283. 
  
 Pre-Order over at LH labs is May 6th, 2015 (1:47 PM).


----------



## cat6man

checked my email from indigogo and found v2+ "contribution confirmation" was dated May 21 (Geek Out V2+ Early Bird)
 i got a pouch shipped last week, but nothing about electronics yet.


----------



## TonySunshine

Interesting.... My Indiegogo contribution is dated June 2nd, and my Pre Order from LH Labs is dated May 6th as well. No shipping confirmation yet
  



miceblue said:


> Oh, for those who are wondering, my Indiegogo contributions page says "June 30, 2015: Geek Out V2+ Early Bird [#4] $295USD."


----------



## cat6man

did other folks who ordered receive the neoprene pouch?


----------



## miceblue

I didn't get any pouch. It was just the GOv2+, USB A-microUSB cable, and the warranty card.

But alas, photos! Actually my unit isn't 100% complete as LH Labs e-mailed me saying that they didn't put the silkscreen printing on it.




















Ah, yup, just as I suspected, the green LED means FRM mode is enabled (blue is TCM). I definitely still prefer FRM over TCM with the K701.
https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/5000650338-geek-out-v2-user-manual


Hm...actually that's confusing:






https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/5000680851-quick-setup-guide-geek-out-v2-


> There is one 3.5mm (balanced) and one 3.5mm (single-ended). The Balanced plugin will have a red cover to eliminate plugging single ended headphones into the balanced headphone jack.




I need to splice together my unboxing video but here's a screenshot from the movie:


That's the opposite of what they say.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Thanks for the photos. The panels seem nice, but the 3D printing still looks like balls...


----------



## AxelCloris

miceblue said:


> I need to splice together my unboxing video but here's a screenshot from the movie:
> 
> 
> That's the opposite of what they say.


 
  
 The middle one is the balanced output, at least it is on the early production (pre-redesign) model. It seems the put the stopped in the wrong port on yours.


----------



## NZtechfreak

FRM is definitely the better mode to these ears also.


----------



## rcoleman1

@gavin8r You guys should abandon even partial 3D printing altogether. Doesn't look quite ready for prime time.


----------



## shotgunshane

axelcloris said:


> The middle one is the balanced output, at least it is on the early production (pre-redesign) model. It seems the put the stopped in the wrong port on yours.




I still can't understand why they just didn't go 2.5 for balanced. There should be no ambiguity when it comes to potentially doing something that destroys gear.


----------



## RedJohn456

I am gonna wait for the silk screen to come in before I order mine. Shouldn't be too long! Just wanted to give a shout out to LH Labs customer service, particularly Stephanie. Been super super helpful and very pleasant to deal with. 
  
 Got my V2+ infinity order lined up


----------



## SynthAddicted

miceblue said:


> I didn't get any pouch. It was just the GOv2+, USB A-microUSB cable, and the warranty card.
> 
> But alas, photos! Actually my unit isn't 100% complete as LH Labs e-mailed me saying that they didn't put the silkscreen printing on it.


 
  
 I apologize if this was posted earlier in the thread, but can you tell us about the cable it came with? Is it the third Lightspeed cable listed here for $69 ? I have been trying to figure out if i am willing to pay that $69, or if I should get something else for cheaper that will actually be the length I want. I'm definitely going somewhere else for a cable to connect to my phone- .3 meters is just too long for a patch cable when it will be in the same pocket as my phone.
 :
  
 For the record, the picture is from here: https://support.lhlabs.com/support/discussions/topics/5000058275


----------



## Antihippy

So when will be the latest I can purchase the v2+ without having to reserve it first? I don't like playing a waiting game with my purchases.


----------



## mtruong34

@miceblue. Did you order the V2+ from the Stream campaign or the V2+ campaign?


----------



## miceblue

mtruong34 said:


> @miceblue. Did you order the V2+ from the Stream campaign or the V2+ campaign?



I ordered it on the Geek Out v2 Indiegogo campaign page.




synthaddicted said:


> I apologize if this was posted earlier in the thread, but can you tell us about the cable it came with?



7-inch cable, 3.75-inches for the cable section itself (the rest being the connectors)


----------



## mtruong34

miceblue said:


> I ordered it on the Geek Out v2 Indiegogo campaign page.




Thanks for the confirmation. We were told that since Stream backers were the original V2+ backers well before the V2/V2+ campaign started, that Stream backers would be first to receive their units. Another ball dropped by LHL.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

shotgunshane said:


> I still can't understand why they just didn't go 2.5 for balanced. There should be no ambiguity when it comes to potentially doing something that destroys gear.


 
  
 I was an advocate on this setup from the every begining.
  
 And besides there are tons of aftermarket support for balanced 2.5mm. 
  
 Now they place those red thingy for protection.


----------



## zachchen1996

antihippy said:


> So when will be the latest I can purchase the v2+ without having to reserve it first? I don't like playing a waiting game with my purchases.




I'm wondering the exact same thing haha.


----------



## kostaszag

antihippy said:


> So when will be the latest I can purchase the v2+ without having to reserve it first? I don't like playing a waiting game with my purchases.


 

 Why don't you just keep an eye on the sales forum? That's what I do.


----------



## Benny-x

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> I was an advocate on this setup from the every begining.
> 
> And besides there are tons of aftermarket support for balanced 2.5mm.
> 
> Now they place those red thingy for protection.


 
  
 I actually like Sony's 4.4mm TRRRS connector better. Any time I even look at a 2.5mm TRRS plug very hard I feel like it's going to break. Those things are too small for long term use IMO. I wish people could work together on a royalty free stndard, like displayport in video, and just use that connection for 20 years. Sony's one even covers the potential for in-line remote functions, which TRRS doesn't. But, with Sony's other past proprietary efforts, they mostly stayed exactly that and never caught on anywhere.
Sony 4.4mm TRRRS
  
 So unless LHL was willing to partner up with Sony on that, the 2.5mm certainly would have been better. Why add yet ANOTHER connector type? That's besides the issue of creating the possibility of putting a regular 3.5mm TRS connector into the UNLABELLED 3.5mm balanced slot...


----------



## AustinValentine

benny-x said:


> I actually like Sony's 4.4mm TRRRS connector better. Any time I even look at a 2.5mm TRRS plug very hard I feel like it's going to break. Those things are too small for long term use IMO. I wish people could work together on a royalty free stndard, like displayport in video, and just use that connection for 20 years. Sony's one even covers the potential for in-line remote functions, which TRRS doesn't. But, with Sony's other past proprietary efforts, they mostly stayed exactly that and never caught on anywhere.
> Sony 4.4mm TRRRS
> 
> So unless LHL was willing to partner up with Sony on that, the 2.5mm certainly would have been better. Why add yet ANOTHER connector type? That's besides the issue of creating the possibility of putting a regular 3.5mm TRS connector into the UNLABELLED 3.5mm balanced slot...


 
  
 Yeah, the Sony TRRRS connectors are nice. Given that the unit had to be bigger than the regular V2 USB dongle-style units anyway to accommodate the battery, there would have been two things that would have been fantastic to have seen in the larger design: a Kobiconn connector for balanced output (instead of a 3.5mm TRRS) and a Apex Glacier-style stepped attenuator for volume control. They likely would have thickened the unit a little more, but would have provided substantial quality of life improvements.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Peter of Double Helix Cables have personally vouched for the quality and construction of present day 2.5mm connectors (it was one in the older threads of LH Labs forum). The Sony 4.4 mm TRRS is too large for mobile use IMO and aftermarket support is almost close to none.


----------



## miceblue

Yeah...someone almost killed the V2+ at the local meet yesterday. Was using a 3.5 mm TRRS to XLR cable to listen to the LCD-2 on high gain and then they switched out their cable to a single-ended one and used the same port because it's conveniently a 3.5 mm jack. Apparently all audio stopped playing from the device and nearly gave me a heart attack, but cycling the power made it work again.

Also, someone else tried to use the V2+ with an iPad Mini using the Lightning Apple Camera Connection kit and they couldn't get it to work at all. I don't have a Lightning iDevice so I can't say about that (or maybe they were using the other microUSB port because there's conveniently 2 of them and there's no labels on my unit), but it works just fine on my iPhone 4S with the Onkyo HF Player.

^ that's a prototype Norne Audio 3.5 TRRS to 4-pin XLR adaptor that a friend is letting me borrow (he originally intended to use it for the Geek Wave, but that's not coming his way any time soon)


When the GOv2+ did work, people were pretty impressed by it, especially considering its size. I can vouch for its sound quality too and it actually sounds like a slightly less-refined Pulse X Infinity...which is a bit scary considering the price difference.


[rule]
It's kind of late, but here's my unboxing video of the V2+.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ap7KKFmgl0[/video]

Table of Contents:
0:00 - New camera update
0:58 - Box overview
3:44 - Warranty card
4:07 - USB A-microUSB cable
4:33 - Geek Out V2+ overview
5:20 - 3.5 mm TRRS balanced output
6:14 - Digital filters
6:37 - Chassis vents
7:38 - Chassis materials
8:00 - Silkscreened labels
8:33 - Turning the unit on
9:26 - Power output
9:53 - OPPO HA-2 size comparison
10:14 - iPhone 4S size comparison
10:38 - Geek Out size comparison


----------



## Antihippy

How's the weight compared to the HA2?
  
 Any other comparisons with the HA2 soundwise?


----------



## shotgunshane

They need a permanent red marking of some sort on the TRRS balanced port. Whether it's red plastic, paint or something else, they need a permanent, or as close to permanent way to label that port. I really don't get what they were thinking. Seems pretty simple logic to me if it will destroy gear. Oh well, their problem when the angry and frustrated customers start complaining that it no longer works.


----------



## nigel801

Can anyone confirm if via SE out GO v2 and V2+ can deliver 1000mW somewhere I read only via balanced out it delivers full power and not via SE output . Thanks


----------



## greenkiwi

I hope that they take the feedback and move to a non 3.5mm trrs. People should be vocal about it.

As for the unit stopping. Larry said that they had built in protection for just that case. Maybe the protection causes the unit to need to be restarted.

I hope the protection works with trrs devices that have microphones too.


----------



## shotgunshane

greenkiwi said:


> I hope that they take the feedback and move to a non 3.5mm trrs. People should be vocal about it.
> 
> As for the unit stopping. Larry said that they had built in protection for just that case. Maybe the protection causes the unit to need to be restarted.
> 
> I hope the protection works with trrs devices that have microphones too.




I'd like to read more about this protection. Do you happen to have any links to that conversation? I haven't followed the LH site ever since they shut the old force down. It became much to complicated to keep up with anything.


----------



## Benny-x

shotgunshane said:


> I'd like to read more about this protection. Do you happen to have any links to that conversation? I haven't followed the LH site ever since they shut the old force down. It became much to complicated to keep up with anything.


 
 They've gotten a new site since then, probably because the second version totally failed. I haven't bothered going to the third site, my enthusiasm totally died after perk'agedon. Well, it might just have died because who can really sustain interest in something as insignificant as a bargain DAC for +2 years? 
  
 And about the V2+, watch Mouseblue's video, It's good. It's the first real look at what you're getting. I don't know who greenlit the 3D printed sides, it looks like dogshhit compared to the aluminum front and back. Like they took something that was actually alright and touchdown spiked it into the gutter... I hate when people do stupid *** like that. Like why? Why was that necessary after already finding out 3D printed epoxy was a fail? Standard ABS would have been fine here. Not only does it look bad, you can see the LED through the joint AND through the #D printed material itself... A disappointment. 
  
 Anyone else have any other thoughts on this?


----------



## mscott58

Finally got a chance to listen to the V2+ Infinity in balanced mode using my Noble K10's (had a 2.5mm TRRS female to 3.5mm TRRS male cable made so I could use my 2.5mm TRRS terminated ALO Tinsel IEM cable). Sounds really nice, IMHO noticeably better than SE. 

If the Wave XD Signature takes this sound and improves upon it for a real DAP then I'm really excited. Still not happy about the delays, but happy with the sound. Also hope that LHL has learned from the challenges of the V2 and V2+ in terms of the cases to help make the Wave case really good. 

Cheers


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

That is what I am expecting. And it so good news!


----------



## Larry Ho

mscott58 said:


> Finally got a chance to listen to the V2+ Infinity in balanced mode using my Noble K10's (had a 2.5mm TRRS female to 3.5mm TRRS male cable made so I could use my 2.5mm TRRS terminated ALO Tinsel IEM cable). Sounds really nice, IMHO noticeably better than SE.
> 
> If the Wave XD Signature takes this sound and improves upon it for a real DAP then I'm really excited. Still not happy about the delays, but happy with the sound. Also hope that LHL has learned from the challenges of the V2 and V2+ in terms of the cases to help make the Wave case really good.
> 
> Cheers


 

 Wave XD will sound better than V2+ Infinity due to one simple fact: It's dual mono. 
  
 Yes. I do learn about one important thing: Using the most advanced 3D print technology has its 'timing' price.
 But at least, this time, no feedback for "It is too hot" anymore...


----------



## mscott58

larry ho said:


> Wave XD will sound better than V2+ Infinity due to one simple fact: It's dual mono.
> 
> Yes. I do learn about one important thing: Using the most advanced 3D print technology has its 'timing' price.
> But at least, this time, no feedback for "It is too hot" anymore...


 
 Thanks Larry - that's even better news! 
  
 I also assume the femto's will help boost the Wave XD's SQ?
  
 Cheers


----------



## miceblue

antihippy said:


> How's the weight compared to the HA2?
> 
> Any other comparisons with the HA2 soundwise?



According to my food scale, the GOv2+ (without the rubber plug) is 4.5 oz (127.6 g) while the HA-2 is 6.3 oz (178.6 g)

Sound-wise, I'll have to do more comparisons. The K701 balanced with the Norne Audio adaptor and FRM mode sounds really fantastic though. I'm not getting a lot of the typical Sabre glare that I find to be the case with the XLR output of the X Infinity for some reason...which is, again, scary considering the price difference. I'll need to do more comparisons later once I get a different power cable for the LPS4. I didn't get a Wave X nor XD nor XDF since I figured I would never use balanced audio connections for a portable setup so here's hoping that the dual ESS9018AQ2M chips still sounds great.

I just dislike the user interface of the thing for a desktop. Here's how I have it setup so that it charges and plays audio at the same time.


Cable routing is such a pain for a desktop setup, but for a portable setup, it's nice to have the digital input and analogue output on the same side of the device (unlike the HA-2, which makes the whole setup really long). I don't have a longer microUSB cable so I can't use my MacBook's normal USB ports (which are on opposite sides of the computer) to connect to the v2+.


----------



## tmarshl

mscott58 said:


> Finally got a chance to listen to the V2+ Infinity in balanced mode using my Noble K10's (had a 2.5mm TRRS female to 3.5mm TRRS male cable made so I could use my 2.5mm TRRS terminated ALO Tinsel IEM cable). Sounds really nice, IMHO noticeably better than SE.
> 
> If the Wave XD Signature takes this sound and improves upon it for a real DAP then I'm really excited. Still not happy about the delays, but happy with the sound. Also hope that LHL has learned from the challenges of the V2 and V2+ in terms of the cases to help make the Wave case really good.
> 
> Cheers


 

 Could you advise where your purchased your 2.5mm TRRS female to 3.5mm TRRS male cable?  I have a balanced 2.5mm cable for my (former) AK240 which I would like to use.  Thanks.


----------



## mscott58

tmarshl said:


> Could you advise where your purchased your 2.5mm TRRS female to 3.5mm TRRS male cable?  I have a balanced 2.5mm cable for my (former) AK240 which I would like to use.  Thanks.


 
 Sure! I had Luna Shops make one for me. They're happy to customize cables such as this, just be very clear what you want in terms of size, pin-out and length of cable. I have 5 of their adapters now and only one I had to get redone. 
  
 Their email is sales@lunashops.com. I have no connection to them other than using their stuff. It's not TOTL, but it's functional. For anything I want to be super-solid I tend to use Trevor at Norne Audio. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## greenkiwi

shotgunshane said:


> I'd like to read more about this protection. Do you happen to have any links to that conversation? I haven't followed the LH site ever since they shut the old force down. It became much to complicated to keep up with anything.


 
 It was definitely on their old site... then they moved to the next one which sucked, and I haven't been back.  Too bad, because I enjoyed the first one a lot.
  
 @Larry-Ho would probably be able to answer this very quickly.


----------



## NZtechfreak

nigel801 said:


> Can anyone confirm if via SE out GO v2 and V2+ can deliver 1000mW somewhere I read only via balanced out it delivers full power and not via SE output . Thanks


 
  
 Correct, providing the information they supplied one of the members here (may have bee the V2 thread?) is accurate.


----------



## getclikinagas

nztechfreak said:


> nigel801 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone confirm if via SE out GO v2 and V2+ can deliver 1000mW somewhere I read only via balanced out it delivers full power and not via SE output . Thanks
> ...


 
   
 Yes, this(below) was posted earlier in the thread.
 Can someone help me understand why(or why it is okay) the Single ended power is much lower compared to the older Geek out (single ended; _The Geek Out 1000 is able to deliver 4 Vrms into 33 ohms, which translate into about ~500 mW.)_
  
 More importantly, how does this affect real world performance(Single ended).
 Does this make the GO1000/720 a more versatile option as far as power requirement is concerned?


flashmp3 said:


> Hello Frederic.edinval,
> 
> This is Matt from technical support, I have received your support case and will be further assisting you with any questions you may have regarding your product.
> 
> ...


----------



## miceblue

Balanced lines/differential signaling/AKA balanced audio provides twice the voltage output since there are 2 amplifiers for each channel of audio (4 total for stereo). Single-ended only has 1 amplifier driving a channel.

Basically the balanced side has amps driving left+, left-, right+, and right-, whereas the single-ended side has amps driving left+ and right+ (the other wires are connected to the shared ground connection).


LH Labs lists that the maximum power outputs are 1000 mW at 16 Ω on high gain and 100 mW on low gain. These numbers are from the balanced outputs since they are the maximum numbers; the original Geek Out values were all single-ended.

See LH Lab's video here:

[video]https://youtu.be/Imv5-OhQbZI?t=1m16s[/video]


Ohm's Law states:
power = voltage * current
and since current = voltage / resistance,
power = voltage2 / resistance

High gain balanced output:
1000 mW = 1 W = voltage2 / 16 Ω
voltage = 4 Vrms

Low gain balanced output:
100 mW = .100 W = voltage2 / 16 Ω
voltage = 1.265 Vrms


So for single-ended outputs, just do the math with half the voltage values.
High gain single-ended output:
power = (4/2 Vrms)2 / 16 Ω
power = 0.25 W = 250 mW

Low gain single-ended output:
power = (1.2649/2 Vrms)2 / 16 Ω
power = 0.025 W = 25 mW


Just to confirm Matt's numbers, let's do a calculation at 32 Ω.
High gain single-ended output:
power = (4/2 Vrms)2 / 32 Ω
power = 0.125 W = 125 mW


Of course this is assuming the circuit is perfectly linear with loads, which may or may not be the case.


----------



## getclikinagas

miceblue said:


> Balanced lines/differential signaling/AKA balanced audio provides twice the voltage output since there are 2 amplifiers for each channel of audio (4 total for stereo). Single-ended only has 1 amplifier driving a channel.
> 
> <snip>
> So for single-ended outputs, just do the math with half the voltage values.
> <snip>


 
  
 Thank you for the informative post @miceblue. I see why the Single ended values are lower than Balanced.
  
 But, in your experience and opinion: If a majority of my current and future peripheral gear is single ended, am I better off buying the GO1000 to ensure "insufficient power" is not a concern?
 In other words, how much of a (power)bottleneck are these single ended values? Is this sufficient for most headphones?
*32ohms: 0.125w --> 125mw
 50ohms: 0.08w --> 80mw
 300ohms: 0.013w --> 13mw*


----------



## WCDchee

getclikinagas said:


> Thank you for the informative post @miceblue
> . I see why the Single ended values are lower than Balanced.
> 
> But, in your experience and opinion: If a majority of my current and future peripheral gear is single ended, am I better off buying the GO1000 to ensure "insufficient power" is not a concern?
> ...





getclikinagas said:


> Thank you for the informative post @miceblue
> . I see why the Single ended values are lower than Balanced.
> 
> But, in your experience and opinion: If a majority of my current and future peripheral gear is single ended, am I better off buying the GO1000 to ensure "insufficient power" is not a concern?
> ...




Yes more than enough. The he1000 requires 64mw to play at 108db. That's way loud. Of course there's the matter of the current headroom but assuming that isn't an issue, in terms of volume yes that's more than enough power for just about anything.


----------



## flashmp3

The single input is way too low...............if i were you i wouldn't based myself on comments like "The he1000 requires 64mw to play at 108db"..........otherwise just buy a Fiio e6 for 30 bucks.........there is world between having sufficient power to drive a set of headphone and having sufficient power to drive WELL a set of headphones.........for example my JVC SZ2000 (king of bass) is 16 ohm and can do 108db / 1mW. However its max input is 1500mw !! My htc m8 can drive it. But if i amp with ibasso D14 it's just night and day !! It needs that power to be able to give great bass. Otherwise it sounds crap......i could give you tons of example......amping is very important so that the headphones have the power needed to give their full potential.....it's like you. You could live eating only once a day....however you would not be able to do sports as you would feel weak...........you could walk but not run.......


----------



## miceblue

getclikinagas said:


> Thank you for the informative post @miceblue
> . I see why the Single ended values are lower than Balanced.
> 
> But, in your experience and opinion: If a majority of my current and future peripheral gear is single ended, am I better off buying the GO1000 to ensure "insufficient power" is not a concern?
> ...



From my experience, yup the single-ended should be just fine.
http://blog.jdslabs.com/?p=1285

I almost never have to use the high gain on any amplifier I use, so any power calculations based on amplifier outputs is usually irrelevant to me since those numbers are the reported maximum (AKA on high gain) values. Unless I'm listening to really quite music, I never used the FiiO E7 on high gain, likewise for the E12, nor the JDS Labs C5/C5D, Objective 2 (I use unity gain exclusively), HA-2, Aune B1, Cozoy Astrapi, and I sold the Geek Out 1000 because I never needed that power output over the GO450.

The only time I need to use high gain would be when using my super inefficient AKG K240 Monitors, which Innerfidelity measured:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AKGK240Monitor.pdf
688 Ω, 0.447 Vrms to reach 90 dBSPL, or 0.29 mW which is a good amount of power to ask for at such a high impedance.

Low gain single-ended output:
power = (1.2649/2 Vrms)2 / 688 Ω
power = 0.0008197 W = 0.8197 mW

So in this case, the single-ended low-gain option can still drive the K240 Monitor (93 dBSPL peaks). I don't listen to music very loud (I've measured 75-ish dBSPL), nor do I listen to super dynamic music like classical, so I am perfectly comfortable using the GOv2+ with the high-impedance, low efficiency K240 Monitor via single-ended and on low gain.

At local meets, I've seen people use near-maximum volume on high gain......it's quite scary, and concerning if you think about it. So in the end, it depends on how you listen to music.





Actually, because I'm talking about all of this, this Reminds Me.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Xhdy9zBEws[/video]


I'm listening to this song right now, GOv2+ connected to the iFi micro iUSB3.0, low-gain, single-ended output, with the K240 Monitor and this is what AudioMIDI says what my digital volume level is.

-27 dB still leaves lots of room for volume control.

With the V-MODA Zn in-ear earphones, I'm at -56 dB volume.


----------



## miceblue

OK now I'm confused. You can plug in the GOv2+ into 2 USB ports and you can see a green LED lit (meaning it's charging) as well as a blue one if you turn it on to use.

I left the GOv2+ plugged in as so overnight and this morning it was dead.

Soooooooo I guess you can't use it while charging at the same time.


----------



## Dithyrambes

I'm a bit tired of the power discussion and people being like power doesn't matter, as long as the volume is loud enough. Its like comparing a Adam A3x 4.5 inch woofer monitor to a A7x 7 inch woofer, and being like.....4 inch woofer can go plenty loud and play from 60-50khz fine. So at same volume levels, do the 60-50khz sound the same for both speakers? No.....because the 4 inch woofer has to work so hard to get the lower frequencies which can cause problems in the mids, etc, and also work harder to get to higher volume levels. Bigger one can probably hit the frequencies as well as volume with much more ease, sounding much better as well as effortless.
  
 Same thing with power. Yeah you can have a dac/amp with enough power to drive a headphone to blistering levels, but at the same time, it can definitely sound constricted and harsh.
  
 At the same time, this doesn't mean any 7 inch speaker can beat out a 4.5 inch speaker, just because it has more size and more power. So the argument goes both ways and people should just go with the one they prefer.


----------



## Audio Addict

My understanding all the silk screening isn't done but they went ahead and sent it out and will swap it out later.  Haven't listened yet but I didn't think anything on the inside had changed.


----------



## AxelCloris

audio addict said:


> My understanding all the silk screening isn't done but they went ahead and sent it out and will swap it out later.  Haven't listened yet but I didn't think anything on the inside had changed.


 
  
 That looks like a notable improvement. I'm definitely on board with the redesign.


----------



## Audio Addict

While better than the previous unit it is still not up to the competition's case quality. It is still a 3D printed case but has metal plates attached on front and back.


----------



## NZtechfreak

dithyrambes said:


> I'm a bit tired of the power discussion and people being like power doesn't matter, as long as the volume is loud enough. Its like comparing a Adam A3x 4.5 inch woofer monitor to a A7x 7 inch woofer, and being like.....4 inch woofer can go plenty loud and play from 60-50khz fine. So at same volume levels, do the 60-50khz sound the same for both speakers? No.....because the 4 inch woofer has to work so hard to get the lower frequencies which can cause problems in the mids, etc, and also work harder to get to higher volume levels. Bigger one can probably hit the frequencies as well as volume with much more ease, sounding much better as well as effortless.
> 
> Same thing with power. Yeah you can have a dac/amp with enough power to drive a headphone to blistering levels, but at the same time, it can definitely sound constricted and harsh.
> 
> At the same time, this doesn't mean any 7 inch speaker can beat out a 4.5 inch speaker, just because it has more size and more power. So the argument goes both ways and people should just go with the one they prefer.


 
  
 Yep, anyone with much experience with the HE6 can tell you just getting loud enough isn't all there is to it.


----------



## Audio Addict

audio addict said:


> While better than the previous unit it is still not up to the competition's case quality. It is still a 3D printed case but has metal plates attached on front and back.




Just put the v2+ through 1 cycle of the Purist Audio Ultimate CD and now have the THX00 plugged in. Just using the IEM amp setting, it still sounds pretty much the same as the earlier version, which to me is very musical and not the typical ESS sound. 

My biggest complaint is having to use their driver software to control the volume. 

I have to ask if the competition has volume control?


----------



## miceblue

I don't think power output has anything to do with sound quality per se unless the amp is definitely insufficient in power output as to have clipping occur.

If a headphone demands 50 mW, an amp will only output 50 mW even if it can output 50 W. The only thing is that the volume knob would be severely restricted near the beginning and that's no fun to have.

An amp's quality is way different from strictly power output. Sure an iPhone can drive the K701 to sufficient volume levels, but it's not about power, it's about the amp's quality.

The OPPO HA-2 can drive the K701 just fine but I like the sound coming out of the v2+ more, and that outputs less power (19.6 mW at 32 Ω for the HA-2 versus the GOv2+'s 12.5 mW, both on low-gain). Power can't possibly be the determining factor.

The GOv2+ sounds great. Power output should not be a thing to worry about unless you for some reason intend to use it with the HE-6. Just because it doesn't output 1.21 jiggawatts does not mean headphones will sound like poop.


----------



## NZtechfreak

miceblue said:


> I don't think power output has anything to do with sound quality per se unless the amp is definitely insufficient in power output as to have clipping occur.
> 
> If a headphone demands 50 mW, an amp will only output 50 mW even if it can output 50 W. The only thing is that the volume knob would be severely restricted near the beginning and that's no fun to have.
> 
> ...




Yep, no issues with my MrSpeakers Ether, 96dbSPL/mW, or the Ether C at 96dbSPL/mW.


----------



## miceblue

Wow. So I'm using the V-MODA Zn just for casual listening and I plugged it into my MacBook's headphone jack. Hoo boy there's a lot of hiss coming out of there. I plugged it into the GOv2+ and it's dead silent. Turned on high gain just for kicks and it's still dead silent.

Does anyone who has the v2+ own any CIEMs? I'm curious to see if those pick up any hiss since they tend to be more sensitive than typical in-ears.


----------



## Audio Addict

miceblue said:


> Wow. So I'm using the V-MODA Zn just for casual listening and I plugged it into my MacBook's headphone jack. Hoo boy there's a lot of hiss coming out of there. I plugged it into the GOv2+ and it's dead silent. Turned on high gain just for kicks and it's still dead silent.
> 
> Does anyone who has the v2+ own any CIEMs? I'm curious to see if those pick up any hiss since they tend to be more sensitive than typical in-ears.




I tried multiple balanced JH13PROS with FP and did not have any hiss. I also tried the Fostex THX00 and they sound great also.


----------



## Antihippy

Oh yeah, how's the heat coming from these? Ok to use on the go in your pocket?


----------



## miceblue

audio addict said:


> I tried multiple balanced JH13PROS with FP and did not have any hiss. I also tried the Fostex THX00 and they sound great also.



Ah, that's good to know! Thanks for testing that.




antihippy said:


> Oh yeah, how's the heat coming from these? Ok to use on the go in your pocket?



It gets as warm as my iPhone does while watching a video on 1/3 brightness (I can't quantify this without a heat gun unfortunately). So not that warm at all.


----------



## Antihippy

Thanks for the answer. 
  
 Damn, seeing their earlier (and ongoing in fact) production issues I'm guessing it's going to be awhile before I can buy it on their site eh?


----------



## mscott58

antihippy said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> 
> Damn, seeing their earlier (and ongoing in fact) production issues I'm guessing it's going to be awhile before I can buy it on their site eh?


 
 Not sure. My inside source said they're into full production on the V2+ with the new chassis currently so not sure how long it will take them to get through the backlog and start selling via the site once again. Cheers


----------



## miceblue

Welp I just woke up to a dead battery. I started the test at 1:15 AM and it's now 10:17 AM, so less than 9 hours.

* Fully charged battery to nothing
* Driving OPPO PM-3 (single-ended)
* High gain
* FRM filter
* Ample breathing room and air flow for the GOv2+
* 14/16 volume on the iPhone 4S
* Playing 16/44.1 ALAC music in the stock Music app (iOS 7.1.2) with the 30-pin Apple Camera Connection Kit

* Airplane mode on, WiFi disabled, background app refresh off, location services off, and my remaining iPhone battery is 41% as you can see (I started at 100%); I don't think a < 9-hour battery life is all that bad in this kind of scenario (I kind of start to panic whenever the iPhone is at less than 40% battery life)


On the bright side, I think I have enough time to charge it before I head off to work (starting at 10:30 AM). Lol


----------



## mscott58

Thanks for the test info. I never timed mine. 

And 9 hours does fall within the "up to 10 hours" spec from LHL's site! 

Cheers


----------



## nigel801

Thanks Miceblue I am the one who  requested on youtube, great stuff. Happy the pairing with Oppo is working well. I will wait for mine to be delivered in Jan16.


----------



## cat6man

mscott58 said:


> Thanks for the test info. I never timed mine.
> 
> And 9 hours does fall within the "up to 10 hours" spec from LHL's site!
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 if i am interpreting this correctly, it was less than 9 hours and we don't yet know how much less, correct?


----------



## mscott58

cat6man said:


> if i am interpreting this correctly, it was less than 9 hours and we don't yet know how much less, correct?




Looking at his timer it was 9 hours right? Or did it stop before then?


----------



## miceblue

nigel801 said:


> Thanks Miceblue I am the one who  requested on youtube, great stuff. Happy the pairing with Oppo is working well. I will wait for mine to be delivered in Jan16.



Ah, hey there! : D

It's less than 9 hours since I woke up to a dead battery. I should have set my alarm for an hour or two earlier just in case. Ah well.


----------



## miceblue

OK I re-did the battery life test.
8.5 hours this time, while I was actually awake and keeping an eye on the power LED. XD


----------



## TonySunshine

Anyone else get a shipping notification or receieve their gov2+?


----------



## mscott58

Latest update on the V2+'s: assembly is building the internals and awaiting the silk screened plates to arrive before they can finish putting them together. So progress, but might be a bit longer. You'll remember some of the units already sent out didn't have the silkscreen printing on them, or had some issues with the printing. Looks like they're making sure the rest of the new V2+ chassis get printed correctly. Cheers .


----------



## sahmen

Latest update:
  
 Dear Geek Out V2+ backers,
  
 As usual, the first two weeks ship out speed won't be fast. And we collect all feedbacks in the early stage as quick as possible to ensure even better control on quality for early production. 
  
 Good News is: Another bigger batch of front and back panel of Geek Out V2+ already shipped out to us and expect to receive on next Monday. And we prepared V2+, V2+ Infinity and even V2+ Signature Edition PCBs and others thing ready. Just want to make sure the front and back panels are as perfect as possible. 
  
 Here is some good pictures of the final we got. And the laser engraving process for each panels. 
  
    
  
  
  
  
 Next week will be another happy ship out week.
Cheers,

Larry


----------



## fishyee

My V2+ will be up for sale once it ships.  Nothing against LH Labs, but I've decided to support other audio companies.  Please PM if you are interested in mine and want to save a few bucks.


----------



## greenkiwi

Does the V2+ have an internal volume control?  Or does it rely on the controlling device to control the volume.  If so, does volume control work with the iPhone 6 and the CCK?


----------



## nbakid2000

sahmen said:


> Latest update:
> 
> Dear Geek Out V2+ backers,
> 
> ...


 
 That's actually a super sexy machine. It looks very early 80s. I wish the V2 normal edition looked that good.


----------



## miceblue

I did another battery test similar to my previous ones except I was using low gain instead of high. It basically had the same battery life: ~8.5 hours.

Does anyone have an idea as to why the battery life would be the same for low and high gain? My guess is that the GOv2+, or any amplifier for that matter, only draws as much power as it needs to, which would also be more evidence that a more powerful amplifier doesn't necessarily mean it will sound better. Under both battery tests, the volume level coming out of the PM-3 was approximately the same, which is very loud. Maybe I can do another test but with a quiet volume level.


----------



## greenkiwi

I think that is exactly what is going on. The headphones are only drawing effectively the same power. Now if you plugged some he-6s in, the results might be different


----------



## Dithyrambes

fishyee said:


> My V2+ will be up for sale once it ships.  Nothing against LH Labs, but I've decided to support other audio companies.  Please PM if you are interested in mine and want to save a few bucks.




Pretty much in the same boat. Mine will be up for sale as well


----------



## mscott58

dithyrambes said:


> Pretty much in the same boat. Mine will be up for sale as well




As much as the company might cause you to have issues, you might want to give it a listen before you sell it, just in case. Besides, they already have your money...


----------



## Dithyrambes

mscott58 said:


> As much as the company might cause you to have issues, you might want to give it a listen before you sell it, just in case. Besides, they already have your money...


 
 Well I already moved on to the chord mojo, and it has no problems, good build quality, and fantastic sound. Consensus seems to be that mojo is better than the go v2+ so I think I will be selling it bnib for another happy head-fier


----------



## sheldaze

dithyrambes said:


> Well I already moved on to the chord mojo, and it has no problems, good build quality, and fantastic sound. Consensus seems to be that mojo is better than the go v2+ so I think I will be selling it bnib for another happy head-fier


 
 I was actually following this thread in hopes someone would directly compare the GOV2+ against a Mojo. Some people in the regular GOV2 thread were stating that the comparison is unfair because the Mojo has a clean power source. I've now tried JitterBug, Wyrd, and REGEN, and I'd still personally rank the sound, in order from best to worst as follows:
  

Chord Mojo
LH Labs Geek Out V2 (balanced)
LH Labs Geek Out V2 (single-ended)
  
 The first two options are very close. And this third option to my ears sounds, well - not good. I am trying to understand why, and I no longer believe it to be a power issue. I listen at very low volumes, and would be nowhere near to exceeding the power capacity in either mode. It could be that the sound is being passed through a summation, poorly implemented, to create the single-ended sound from the balanced. Whatever it is, I truly think the balanced GOV2 is a good USB DAC/AMP, and the unbalanced is just poor sounding to my ears.
  
 And I would rank Mojo as sounding better than anything I've heard from GOV2, though the balanced (actually listening to it for the past couple of hours) sound from GOV2 is quite good! I could certainly understand if someone reported back that GOV2+ through balanced exceeds the Mojo sound.


----------



## Dithyrambes

sheldaze said:


> I was actually following this thread in hopes someone would directly compare the GOV2+ against a Mojo. Some people in the regular GOV2 thread were stating that the comparison is unfair because the Mojo has a clean power source. I've now tried JitterBug, Wyrd, and REGEN, and I'd still personally rank the sound, in order from best to worst as follows:
> 
> 
> Chord Mojo
> ...


 
 I am sure for the price the Go V2+ is a great buy, but I just do not want anything more to do with that company anymore. Dealing with Chord is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> LH Labs, which definitely factors in to the price as well for me


----------



## nigel801

I agree with above comments, I waited for GO V2+ for very long time despite being bitten on Geek Pulse compaign, by the time their product is ready for market the tech used is already 2nd generation take the e.g. of GO1K when it was first shipped there was already new and better version  ofSABR available . My Geek Pulse Xfi was quoted for over 3K and at delivery no one was willing to pay even 500 EUR.
  
 I jumped ship and went for Chord Mojo which is built like a tank and no quality control issues, I am also disappointed unlike GO1K which sound very powerful out of SE, on GOv2+ you need to have balanced output to get same level of sound. Also GO1K never sound great from cold start by the time is start sound good the album is over 
  
 Good luck with Geek Wave backers, by the time it will be available you will be on two year old tech and still dealing with firmware and realiability issues.


----------



## flashmp3

sheldaze said:


> I was actually following this thread in hopes someone would directly compare the GOV2+ against a Mojo. Some people in the regular GOV2 thread were stating that the comparison is unfair because the Mojo has a clean power source. I've now tried JitterBug, Wyrd, and REGEN, and I'd still personally rank the sound, in order from best to worst as follows:
> 
> 
> Chord Mojo
> ...




I m pretty sure it s cause the single ended has only 100mw amplification vs 1000mw for the dual


----------



## miceblue

flashmp3 said:


> I m pretty sure it s cause the single ended has only 100mw amplification vs 1000mw for the dual



Single ended has 1/4 the power output of balanced. The 100 mW and 1000 mW specifications are both for the balanced output, just different gain.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/765527/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-discussion-thread/675#post_12146589

I don't think power output has anything to do with the sound either.


----------



## flashmp3

miceblue said:


> Single ended has 1/4 the power output of balanced. The 100 mW and 1000 mW specifications are both for the balanced output, just different gain.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/765527/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-discussion-thread/675#post_12146589
> 
> I don't think power output has anything to do with the sound either.


 
  
  
 Message from LH LABS :
  
 -----------------
  
 Hello Frederic,

 This is Matt from technical support, I have received your support case and will be further assisting you with any questions you may have regarding your product.

 I apologize for the delayed response.

 Here are the calculations for Single Ended and Balanced outputs for the Geek Out V2+ in "High" gain.

 Single Ended:

 32ohms: 0.125w --> 125mw

 50ohms: 0.08w --> 80mw

 300ohms: 0.013w --> 13mw

 Balanced:

 32 ohms: 0.5w --> 500mw

 50ohms: 0.32w --> 320mw

 300ohms: 0.053 --> 53mw

 Hope this helps!

 Matt

 Ticket: https://support.lhlabs.com/helpdesk/tickets/18489
  
 -----------------
  
 If a set of headphones doesn't have the recommanded power it requires it will sound even crap. For example try to get a good sound from a 1000 Watt subwoofer with a 10 watts amp..........same here......100mw is for example way too low to drive my HA-SZ2000 which has 1500mw max input and requires that power to give the marvelous bass. So power output does make a difference in the sound !! Gain settings on amp are not just volume but also power delivered to cans


----------



## miceblue

Well yeah, I'm assuming the amp has enough power output from the get-go without clipping the input signal. A woofer needing 1000 W will require exactly that much. Of course a 10 W amp wouldn't cut it. If your headphones are listed as 1.5 W maximum and you're feeding them that much, I'm quite certain nothing good will come out of that because it's called a "maximum" input for a reason, not the "required" amount like in the case of the woofer as you mention. That's the point where your headphones will probably break.

Even if they were inefficient at 90 dBSPL/mW, 1.5 W would make it go to 120 dBSPL. I am 100% certain no one listens to music at those kind of volume levels, or else they'd be deaf; and you'd break your headphones for reasons explained above. >.>

Gain in audio is usually a voltage gain yes.


And I'll link these here again to demonstrate why power likely doesn't matter if it can get your headphones loud enough, which 12.5 mW at 32 Ω (low gain) should for the HA-SZ2000.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/765527/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-discussion-thread/675#post_12151947
http://www.head-fi.org/t/765527/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-discussion-thread/675#post_12149689
http://www.head-fi.org/t/765527/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-discussion-thread/705#post_12173045

A load on an amplifier only draws as much power as it needs. Whether the amplifier can output 12.5 mW or 125 W, your headphones will only require X. How good the amplifier sounds is likely entirely unrelated to power output per se. Saying a 125 W amplifier sounds better than a 12.5 mW one only because one is more powerful than the other makes zero sense because if you model the headphone as a 32 Ω resistor (this will only be the case for a planar magnetic headphone), and the headphone is playing at the same volume level (less than 105 dB SPL peaks for safe listening), both amplifiers will only output the power needed to reach that volume level because every headphone has a specific sensitivity rating. If a headphone is rated at 90 dB SPL/mW (and assuming it actually meets those specs), it will draw exactly 1 mW of power from the amplifier to reach 90 dB SPL, no more, no less. A more powerful amplifier is not going to do much per se other than make your headphones louder compared to the other at maximum volume since, as I said, the headphone only requires 1 mW of power.


----------



## flashmp3

miceblue said:


> Well yeah, I'm assuming the amp has enough power output from the get-go without clipping the input signal. A woofer needing 1000 W will require exactly that much. Of course a 10 W amp wouldn't cut it. If your headphones are listed as 1.5 W maximum and you're feeding them that much, I'm quite certain nothing good will come out of that because it's called a "maximum" input for a reason, not the "required" amount like in the case of the woofer as you mention. That's the point where your headphones will probably break.
> 
> Even if they were inefficient at 90 dBSPL/mW, 1.5 W would make it go to 120 dBSPL. I am 100% certain no one listens to music at those kind of volume levels, or else they'd be deaf; and you'd break your headphones for reasons explained above. >.>
> 
> ...


 
 I prefer not debating........things are way different when it's about bass as it needs way more power........the SZ2000 for example are only 16 ohm but they do need massive power. Even if on the paper it could be driven well with a little fiio e6, in the reality things are different.......i didn't want to debate actually but i know lots of people read the forum and i just don't want some bassheads like me buy something that will not have enough power to drive their cans for big bass............hope they will read the basshead thread........


----------



## audiophile4life

Have all the early backers received their V2+ units?  I'm a late 'backer' and was told in an email last week that they are hoping to ship my unit at the end of January.  The V2+ better be good!


----------



## Exit

Mine is batch 14 when i preordered it at lh labs website. opened a ticket, and was told that it will be shipped at the end of Jan as well.


----------



## audiophile4life

Thanks for your reply!  I wonder if some of the early batches are shipping in January as well.


----------



## TonySunshine

My pre order was in batch 6 and still no shipping notification...


----------



## dworthington59

Current estimations on when the Wave will ship is March 2016.  Joined campaigned May 24.


----------



## cat6man

Batch 5 here, but no email/date yet


----------



## mscott58

New case V2+ Infinity in the house! Impressions and comparisons to prototype to come. Cheers and Happy New Year


----------



## greenkiwi

Lucky you!  Very exciting.


----------



## mscott58

Okay, have been playing with the V2+ Infinity in the new case for a while tonight and wanted to share some early impressions for those of you awaiting or considering this as a portable DAC/amp. My comments at this point will be mainly about the change in case, as detailed SQ impressions and comparisons will take a while. 
  
 First of all lets jump to the $64,000 question - is the new case better than the old (prototype) 3D printed one? *Oh, my goodness YES!* While I applaud LHL's desire to use new technology in the application of high-temperature resin 3D printing, the first batch of V2+ cases were, well, pretty darn crappy, and looked a bit like a DIY project. The prototype unit I've had for a while now was one of the better versions, and it was still something that didn't inspire confidence or correlate with the SQ from Larry's circuit-wizardry. The writing on the old case, especially the part that labeled the sample rate lights and such was almost impossible to read, and on some units was impossible to read. And the cases were not all straight and/or flat, with the 3D printed plastic warping, mostly along the large flat planes of the front and back. Some looked like roller-coasters in the bumps and valleys, while the prototype unit I have just having a decent depression at one end of the front, near where the balanced plug is. For demonstration purposes here's a picture of the writing on the old case - sorry it's hard to capture it with a photo. 
  

  
 Easy to read right? Nope! Also you can see some of the print lines from the 3D printer. Many were up in arms, and rightly so,  once some of these prototype cases were released and LHL did the right, but painful, thing in stopping production and retooling. It's clearly taken a while, and most of you are still awaiting your units, but the answer appears to be a good one, with the new cases being much, much better. Here's a few comparison photos of the old and new cases side-by-side.
  
 Fronts

  
 Backs

  
 Bottom edges

  
 Sides

  
 As you can see the main change has been the front and back plates, which are now aluminum panels that have been punched for the vents and light holes and laser etched for the writing. The edges and part of the body still look to be the 3D printed high-temp plastic, but in the limited portions that you see now I don't find it to be an issue. Are the buttons something that Steve Jobs would have approved for use on the iPhone? No, but they are fully functional and compared to many DAPs and amps I've seen on the market these days they're just fine, especially for this price-point. The addition of the aluminum makes the V2+ also feel much more substantial, and also a bit heavier. Flipping the V2+ over and looking at their backs, you'll see the new unit keeps the slick aluminum panel and ditches the 6 exposed screw heads. This might make replacing the battery more of a challenge, but it looks much cleaner and less like a high-school shop design project. The new case is a winner in my book - it looks slick, feels good in the hand and is so much more professional. This is something you'd buy at a store. 
  
 One of the reasons for the 3D printed high-temp plastic was to get past the temperature issues some had with the original GO's, whose aluminum bodies could get really hot. Doesn't appear to be an issue here, as I've had the new V2+ playing on high gain on high def files now for a few hours sitting on my desk and it's cool as a cucumber. Seems to be a non-issue at this point and looks like the combo of 3D resin and aluminum panels, plus some circuit changes from the GO V1, have effectively dealt with any heat generated. Another problem solved. 
  
 So remember the close-up of the writing on the original case? Let's see that same portion on the new unit. Sorry the picture isn't totally in focus, that's my fault, but trust me the actual printing is very sharp and the holes in the Al panels work much better than the "thin sections" in the original plastic that the light was supposed to shine through.  
  

  
 So it seems to me that LHL has come up with a case for the V2+ that really works. This also gives me real hope for the Wave as they've clearly been coming up (or maybe more appropriately getting their butts kicked up) the learning curve on case design. Well done. 
  
 Now in terms of the SQ, the circuitry I believe has stayed exactly the same from old to new case V2+'s. Putting the prototype case V2+ Infinity up next to the new case V2+ Infinity I can't tell any differences in sound. Same goes for the usability of the unit. I've played it from my PC and from my iPhone, in both balanced and SE outputs and it all works well. The V2+ Infinity is currently driving my LCD-3's, so they can drive big cans as well as CIEMs. Speaking of CIEM's, using my Noble K10's, I don't hear any sign of the dreaded hiss (even on highest gain) that bothers so many using sensitive transducers. Again, Larry knows his circuits. The sound coming out of the V2+ Infinity is really good, reminding me (probably not surprisingly) of my Pulse Infinity, just in a much smaller form factor. Actually for the price paid and size of the form-factor the V2+ might be the better bang for the buck, as the sound is really good an almost the equal of my desktop Infinity. Again, more to say on SQ as I spend more time with the new unit, but all seems good. 
  
 I know some have written off LHL due to the trials and tribulations of their multiple crowd-funding efforts, and not infrequent set-backs/delays/communication stumbles. Well, given the work they've done on the V2+ (and Larry's wizardry with circuit design and implementation) I'd say they deserve another look, at least for this unit. And for those of you who are awaiting a V2+ I hope you are as happy with the changes they've made to the units case as I am, and will enjoy the great music coming from this little wonder. 
  
 Cheers all and Happy New Year


----------



## germay0653

Nice review Michael!  Thanks for taking the time to show and tell.  Although the aluminum front and back panels are a MAJOR improvement and Larry's circuit wizardry aside I still feel, especially at the Infinity levels which are not cheap $$ wise, that the 3D printed sides and buttons just appear cheap in contrast to the rest of the aesthetic.  I will enjoy using mine when it arrives but it won't win any enclosure design contests. Compromise, compromise, compromise.
  
 Hopefully, the Wave will have a much better enclosure aesthetic!


----------



## greenkiwi

Yeah, I was going to use my market place credit for a V2+, but I'm going to save it for the wave


----------



## mscott58

germay0653 said:


> Nice review Michael!  Thanks for taking the time to show and tell.  Although the aluminum front and back panels are a MAJOR improvement and Larry's circuit wizardry aside I still feel, especially at the Infinity levels which are not cheap $$ wise, that the 3D printed sides and buttons just appear cheap in contrast to the rest of the aesthetic.  I will enjoy using mine when it arrives but it won't win any enclosure design contests. Compromise, compromise, compromise.
> 
> Hopefully, the Wave will have a much better enclosure aesthetic!


 
 Thanks! 
  
 And understand your concerns, but the 3D printed sides are not bad at all, and I don't find them to detract from the unit in this version. My comment about Steve Jobs was related to his description of one of the iPhones as being like the finish of a "old Leica camera" (or something like that - and I actually do own an old Leica camera), so the bar was very high. I just looked very closely at the prototype and current cases and I would say the new version is even a bit better better finished and implemented in the 3D printing. 
  
 Cheers my friends


----------



## wirefriend

Could anyone compare how V2 sounds like vs Mojo or Alo Continental Dual Mono / RX ?


----------



## NZtechfreak

wirefriend said:


> Could anyone compare how V2 sounds like vs Mojo or Alo Continental Dual Mono / RX ?




The V2 has been compared a couple of times to the Mojo by myself and some others. I did a carefully volume matched comparison and found the Mojo slightly superior, there isn't much in it though (and for a few tracks I preferred the V2s bass reproduction more). From memory the others pretty much drew the same conclusion. If you search this thread/V2 thread and the Mojo thread you'll find the comparisons in more detail.


----------



## wirefriend

nztechfreak said:


> The V2 has been compared a couple of times to the Mojo by myself and some others. I did a carefully volume matched comparison and found the Mojo slightly superior, there isn't much in it though (and for a few tracks I preferred the V2s bass reproduction more). From memory the others pretty much drew the same conclusion. If you search this thread/V2 thread and the Mojo thread you'll find the comparisons in more detail.


 
 Sounds fair. How about v2 vs Alo CDM ?


----------



## NZtechfreak

wirefriend said:


> Sounds fair. How about v2 vs Alo CDM ?




Can't help there I'm afraid, I believe the CDM has been compared a couple of times with the Mojo in the Mojo thread. I don't think anyone ventured a clear opinion in superiority, mostly I recall them saying they were different sounding with the usual discussion of tube euphony Vs solid state.


----------



## wirefriend

Do you guys get any intereference / EMI when V2+ is close to the phone?


----------



## mscott58

wirefriend said:


> Do you guys get any intereference / EMI when V2+ is close to the phone?




Nope. Not IME. Cheers


----------



## shotgunshane

No emi so far with my first day of use on an iPhone.


----------



## Audio Addict

No interferences with an S5 but really struggle with balanced out for CIEM. Have only 1 click before too loud on the phone even using US Audio Pro with BubbleUPnP and Google Play.


----------



## cat6man

@LH labs
  
 can we get an update on when our v2+ will ship?
 you got our hopes up in december and then radio and email silence descended


----------



## mtruong34

cat6man said:


> @LH labs
> 
> can we get an update on when our v2+ will ship?
> you got our hopes up in december and then radio and email silence descended




I opened a ticket inquiring about my V2+ SE and was told the latest batch of cases came with scratches so they had to reject and order replacements. Not sure if that affected regular V2+ as well.


----------



## BunneyEars

tried to order the V2+ online but says sold out


----------



## Dataminer

I ordered my v2+ infinity in....October? It shipped today.

Edit:
Apologies, I checked my order and it was in August. It's been so long I forgot when I ordered it.


----------



## germay0653

dataminer said:


> I ordered my v2+ infinity in....October? It shipped today.


 

 Ordered mine in June...but no notice yet.


----------



## Kalen Foster

Any word on when the v2+ will be back in stock?


----------



## SeeHear

germay0653 said:


> dataminer said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered my v2+ infinity in....October? It shipped today.
> ...


 
 I ordered June 2nd; I've not heard "boo"...


----------



## Dataminer

My unit arrives on Friday. I will take some high resolution photos and post them. I will leave the photos raw (zero processing) so that you may have a more accurate representation of the product.


----------



## Benny-x

dataminer said:


> My unit arrives on Friday. I will take some high resolution photos and post them. I will leave the photos raw (zero processing) so that you may have a more accurate representation of the product.


 
 thanks, looking forward to it.
  
 Give us some early impressions too


----------



## MadDante

So my unit arrived today and I'm pretty bummed out. It worked beautifully for about 20 minutes before it started making a hissing noise and powered itself off. I let it charge for a couple of hours and tried turning the unit on, still nothing. Even after 6+ hours of being plugged into a power source, the unit has the green light on(indicating that it's still charging). Not even the LED's light up when I unplug the unit from the power source and turn it on. Do I have a defective unit? Has anyone else experienced something similar?


----------



## TonySunshine

if anyone is still holding their breath, I got an update from LHLabs regarding my regular GOV2+
  


> We have just finalized the GO V2+ chassis design and they are currently in production. Once production has been completed we will start the shipping process for all orders. We appreciate your continued patience as we work to deliver all units to backers. Current estimations in regard to your unit and your date of purchase as to where you are in our shipping queue is end of February 2016.


 
  
 My original "preorder" on the site was part of batch 6 and I pledged on indiegogo as well(6/2/15).


----------



## cat6man

tonysunshine said:


> if anyone is still holding their breath, I got an update from LHLabs regarding my regular GOV2+
> 
> 
> My original "preorder" on the site was part of batch 6 and I pledged on indiegogo as well(6/2/15).


 
  
  
 Mine was batch 5, so I'll also assume end of Feb.
 Thanks for posting your info just before I sent off another 'are we there yet?' post


----------



## Exit

Thanks for the update. Batch 14 here. I was told firstly at the end of Jan it would be shipped. Now it seems there's delay again. Starting to lose patience.


----------



## DecentLevi

EDIT


----------



## gikigill

Received mine and works perfectly, sounds brilliant too.


----------



## Kojaku

exit said:


> Thanks for the update. Batch 14 here. I was told firstly at the end of Jan it would be shipped. Now it seems there's delay again. Starting to lose patience.


 
 I'm batch 8 and they delayed me for the third time last week. They also refused to refund me because my unit was "close to shipping". I contacted them again and was told mid to late February. Unbelievable. I wish I could sue.
  
 Kojaku


----------



## bavinck

kojaku said:


> I'm batch 8 and they delayed me for the third time last week. They also refused to refund me because my unit was "close to shipping". I contacted them again and was told mid to late February. Unbelievable. I wish I could sue.
> 
> Kojaku


 
 I was thinking of getting one of these, but stories like this have changed my mind. How come a company making exactly what I want is doing such a bad job??


----------



## cat6man

do they have an update of their shipping status for all products?
 i haven't seen a link to one in a few months now


----------



## MadDante

Hey guys, so I made a post earlier about how I might have a defective unit. Turns out I'm an idiot and I wasn't using the unit correctly. Rest assured, the unit lives up to the hype and delivers face-melting sonic performance.


----------



## mtruong34

Can 





maddante said:


> Hey guys, so I made a post earlier about how I might have a defective unit. Turns out I'm an idiot and I wasn't using the unit correctly. Rest assured, the unit lives up to the hype and delivers face-melting sonic performance.




Can you enlighten us what you did wrong, in case someone else makes the same mistake?


----------



## TonySunshine

Did u commit audiophile heresey and stick a single ended connector into the balanced port?



mtruong34 said:


> Can
> Can you enlighten us what you did wrong, in case someone else makes the same mistake?


----------



## MadDante

mtruong34 said:


> Can you enlighten us what you did wrong, in case someone else makes the same mistake?


 
 I tried charging the unit without turning it off first. I wasn't trying to use the unit while it was charging, the USB input wasn't even plugged in. The On/Off switch was simply in the On position while it was plugged into a wall socket. As it turns out, you MUST turn off the unit in order for it to charge, whether or not a USB device is plugged into the unit is irrelevant.


----------



## miceblue

Yeah you can't use the GOv2+ and charge it at the same time. It's either one, or the other unfortunately.


----------



## AustinValentine

kojaku said:


> I'm batch 8 and they delayed me for the third time last week. They also refused to refund me because my unit was "close to shipping". I contacted them again and was told mid to late February. Unbelievable. I wish I could sue.


 
  
 Batch 1 here - haven't heard a thing from them. Not one peep. I asked for a refund back in November and got the response that,
  


> "unfortunately I am unable to issue a refund for your Geek Out V2+ but per Indiegogo's Terms of Use and ours, I am unable to issue a refund for your purchase. We collect funds for the development of a product to take to market. If we offered refunds development and production will indefinitely be pushed back with less and less dollars to use for the product."


 
  
 Completely infuriating.


----------



## Benny-x

tonysunshine said:


> if anyone is still holding their breath, I got an update from LHLabs regarding my regular GOV2+
> 
> 
> 
> > We have just finalized the GO V2+ chassis design and they are currently in production. Once production has been completed we will start the shipping process for all orders. We appreciate your continued patience as we work to deliver all units to backers. Current estimations in regard to your unit and your date of purchase as to where you are in our shipping queue is end of February 2016.


 
  
 So if that's the response you just got, what do you think the chances are they revised the chassis again, dropped the semi-transparent 3D printed sides because there's no point in reinventing the wheel and not just using poly-carbonate or ABS which looks better and functions better, and are referring to that and not the completed design that we've known about for about a month?


----------



## greenkiwi

miceblue said:


> Yeah you can't use the GOv2+ and charge it at the same time. It's either one, or the other unfortunately.




That is an unfortunate design flaw.

While I understand it probably came from the desire to have as little noise as possible, allowing the user to choose to play and charge could be really useful.

I hope the wave doesn't have this flaw too


----------



## mscott58

greenkiwi said:


> That is an unfortunate design flaw.
> 
> While I understand it probably came from the desire to have as little noise as possible, allowing the user to choose to play and charge could be really useful.
> 
> I hope the wave doesn't have this flaw too




If the V2+ has it there's a very good chance the Wave will too. Cheers


----------



## arrowmark

I have had my GO V2+ for about 3 weeks.
Day 1 of use , it worked fine but loud snapping noise could be heard when changing sampling rates. 
Day 2, battery would not charge and v2+ would not turn on ,
Day 3,worked ok but blue on led would not work
Customer service said the circuit board is probably defective and said they would issue me a RA #
One week went by-Nothing happened
When I inquired about the RA # ,they responded that the Dept. in charge of that is being revamped.
It is like a comedy of errors
They obviously do not care about the customer's problems by pushing the complaints with their product aside.
On one good note, when the amp works in balanced mode ,it sounds great with Hifiman RE-600.


----------



## cat6man

this is too painful.
 wake me up when my shipping notice arrives.


----------



## miceblue

arrowmark said:


> I have had my GO V2+ for about 3 weeks.
> Day 1 of use , it worked fine but loud snapping noise could be heard when changing sampling rates.



Yeah that happens. I was using my V-MODA Zn in-ears when I had music change in sample rate and *POP* I heard through them. It scared the schiit out of me.


----------



## greenkiwi

mscott58 said:


> If the V2+ has it there's a very good chance the Wave will too. Cheers




I sure hope not...


----------



## frenchdj

Hi guys, I have an issue with my Geek Out v2.
 As soon as I plug it to my Surface pro 4 the WiFi drops. Any chance yo can support or help please? Thanks!


----------



## dostum

My first time! I have a question: I have just received my V2+ Infinity (after a year waiting). I asked for a shorter cable, Micro b to lightning, instead of lightning to usb, usb to micro b. LH Labs says one is in the making, but not ready. The folks at Cypher Labs said that not only the lightning cable is incompatible but also the "codes" are not proper for Apple products. 
  
 "We have a lighting cable for our products and our Theorem has the necessary Apple certification to work with the iPhone. It will not work with your product even if the cable fits as your DAC didn't have the right code."
  
 What does he mean by that? Is the V2+ infinity not compatible for optimum listening with Apple?
  
 Thank you...


----------



## audiophile4life

I am starting to think i will never receive this product. This is the reply from LH labs on the status of my V2+.


Current estimations on when your Geek Out V2+ Infinity will be shipped is now the end of Feb to mid March 2016. We are awaiting additional boards to be received so that we can fulfill the remaining orders for the V2+. Unfortunately production will be delayed during the month of February since its Chinese new years.


----------



## shotgunshane

You need an Apple CCK cable, plus USB cable for the V2+ to work with iOS.


----------



## dostum

I know, as you can see in my avatar that's exactly what I have. You would think LH Labs would have a lightning cable ready for IOS so as not to make it as bulky as I have right now. They said it's in he making, but I have doubts. I might sell my V2+ Infinity if I can't get a smaller cable that is compatible...


----------



## shotgunshane

Oh, for whatever reason, they made a decision a long time ago to not support direct lightening connection. That was originally part of the early Wave and Stream campaigns but was later dropped. I have no idea why, as they've claimed to be mFi certified, as least at one point in campaign histories. 

Using the CCK is definitely annoying.


----------



## mscott58

shotgunshane said:


> Oh, for whatever reason, they made a decision a long time ago to not support direct lightening connection. That was originally part of the early Wave and Stream campaigns but was later dropped. I have no idea why, as they've claimed to be mFi certified, as least at one point in campaign histories.
> 
> Using the CCK is definitely annoying.


 
 From all the manufacturers that I know I've learned that Apple's process for mFi certification is really intrusive and painful. At least one told me "if I knew beforehand all that it would take I never would have done it". For some it's a question of time and resources, for others it's a question of IP, as Apple appears to require all technical information about a product. Why LHL didn't I'm not sure. 
  
 There are other options though. Companies like Lavricable make a Lightning to USB micro cable that includes the required chip in it. Here's their eBay listing number (172046678763) 
 although note the price in the listing is not the real price). You can search for other users of the cable here on HF, especially in the Chord Mojo thread. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## shotgunshane

Lavricable works well with the chord mojo. I need to confirm if it still works after the weekend update of 9.2.1 though. I never tested it on v2+ when I had it but would assume it would be fine.


----------



## tmarshl

shotgunshane said:


> Lavricable works well with the chord mojo. I need to confirm if it still works after the weekend update of 9.2.1 though. I never tested it on v2+ when I had it but would assume it would be fine.


 

 Works with the Mojo and IOS 9.2.1 just fine.


----------



## dostum

Thank you kindly. I just received a note from LH Labs and they are putting the finishing touches on an OTG micro b to micro b that according to them will be compatible with the Apple miniature lightning adapter, which I already know does not work, since I have it. This small piece is only for syncing and charging. They are testing it as we speak. apparently they cannot create a lightning to micro b. MFI?
  
 I will search the cable you suggested... and thank you very much. A very frustrating 18 months with the geek out V2+ Infinity...


----------



## dostum

I will order the Lavricable chord mojo. It's coming from Europe (Audiogon) for $100, shipping included. Manny from LH said You are right. They do not currently have licensing to utilize the lightning port.
  
 I'll try to find the cabe a little cheaper but it's better than a what I have and the LH alternative of Apple Miniature Lightning to micro adapter, then from micro b to micro b cable, which LH will sell for $49 when it's ready to market. they're testing it out and let me know soonest. Unless the cable is reconfigured (or the adapter) it won't work. I already tried that setup with the adapter and a micro to micro cable ($9).
  
 You've been a great help. I'll keep you and then great folks here tuned in.


----------



## glockhit

I own the GO gold limited edition signature series. On a positive note this dac sounds amazing. I like it much better then my chord mojo..which I recently sold. Don't get me wrong the mojo is definitely an impressive dac/headphone amp.
  
 I happened to notice several photo's recently of the signatures on the box. They don't appear to be the same at all. In fact if you look at the top left hand corner on the one photo there is ghosting that looks like it could have been a guide for that signature.
  
 The signatures are definitely different, in fact on the one box the signatures look copied and stiff compared to the other box signatures.
 It isn't like there were hundreds of these to sign. That I could understand (the old wrist gets tired and bored). Also if they had been silk screened. It's definitely not a deal breaker the GO is an exceptional product. Just curious.


----------



## wirefriend

glockhit said:


> I own the GO gold limited edition signature series. On a positive note this dac sounds amazing. I like it much better then my chord mojo..which I recently sold. Don't get me wrong the mojo is definitely an impressive dac/headphone amp.
> 
> I happened to notice several photo's recently of the signatures on the box. They don't appear to be the same at all. In fact if you look at the top left hand corner on the one photo there is ghosting that looks like it could have been a guide for that signature.
> 
> ...


 
 Is this GO v2+ or GO v2+ Infinity?
 What phones do you use it with?
 Any CIEMs maybe?
 Do you use balanced out?


----------



## canali

bavinck said:


> I was thinking of getting one of these, but stories like this have changed my mind. How come a company making exactly what I want is doing such a bad job??


 
  
 ditto... a PR nightmare for sure.
 when i think of the geekout v2 i think 'iffy' for QC, cust support etc given some of the postings on this thread.
  
 yet when i think of of the chord mojo or the iFi micro DSD
 i don't have those thoughts (both products seem well supported and embraced)
  
 truly hope that this company can get it together both for their customers and its own image.
 they seem to have some fab ideas and products.


----------



## plakat

kojaku said:


> I'm batch 8 and they delayed me for the third time last week. They also refused to refund me because my unit was "close to shipping". I contacted them again and was told mid to late February. Unbelievable. I wish I could sue.
> 
> Kojaku







bavinck said:


> I was thinking of getting one of these, but stories like this have changed my mind. How come a company making exactly what I want is doing such a bad job??







audiophile4life said:


> I am starting to think i will never receive this product. This is the reply from LH labs on the status of my V2+.
> 
> 
> Current estimations on when your Geek Out V2+ Infinity will be shipped is now the end of Feb to mid March 2016. We are awaiting additional boards to be received so that we can fulfill the remaining orders for the V2+. Unfortunately production will be delayed during the month of February since its Chinese new years.







arrowmark said:


> I have had my GO V2+ for about 3 weeks.
> Day 1 of use , it worked fine but loud snapping noise could be heard when changing sampling rates.
> Day 2, battery would not charge and v2+ would not turn on ,
> Day 3,worked ok but blue on led would not work
> ...







austinvalentine said:


> Batch 1 here - haven't heard a thing from them. Not one peep. I asked for a refund back in November and got the response that,
> 
> 
> Completely infuriating.







canali said:


> ditto... a PR nightmare for sure.
> when i think of the geekout v2 i think 'iffy' for QC, cust support etc given some of the postings on this thread.




This is simply unbelievable... I can only repeat how happy I am that I cancelled my preorder long ago. They tried the same response btw... Definitely won't do business with LH Labs ever again.

Regarding the issue of not charging while playing: maybe there's just not enough current or a heat dissipation problem... The Sony PHA-3 uses an ESS9018 as well and does not charge while playing because some voltage regulator or some other part might overheat as far as I remember. On the other hand this GO thing uses only the mobile 9018, doesn't it?


----------



## arrowmark

If LH Labs does not correct these problems, their business will probably go downhill. 
Gavin should step up to the plate get to work and fix the situation.
If not , I have learned an expensive lesson.


----------



## canali

arrowmark said:


> If LH Labs does not correct these problems, their business will probably go downhill.
> Gavin should step up to the plate get to work and fix the situation.
> If not , I have learned an expensive lesson.


 
  


arrowmark said:


> If LH Labs does not correct these problems, their business will probably go downhill.
> Gavin should step up to the plate get to work and fix the situation.
> If not , I have learned an expensive lesson.


 
  
 they started off with wonderful intentions, great ideas...really hope they can fix things and get back on track.


----------



## fishyee

There is one way manufacturers learn ...  stop buying their products.   Larry has so much talent.  I don't know why he surrounds himself with questionable business people.


----------



## Khragon

Geez, v2+ still haven't completely shipped out yet? Looking at my previous posts, look like the campaign started way back May 2015 when LH Lab required all preorders to pony up the cash early through their nonrefundable indiegogo trick, 3 more months and it will have been a year. Since then we have many other wonderful new products from other companies such as Chord mojo, and Fiio X7. Glad I decided to not pay up and got my $1 back. I am really curious on how good LH Labs products can be, but I doubt it is that good. I know it's definitely not worth the agony of dealing with the company shady practices.

Maybe I be able to listen to the v2+ at a meet sometime.


----------



## glockhit

It is the GO 1000 limited edition signature series with 32 total manufactured. There is no balanced mode with this series that I know of. 
I am using this with my MacBook Pro 2015 retina for the most part. Although I have quite a few headphones my Fostex th-x00 and Grado 325e are my favorites with it.
My iem's are Hifiman songbird re-600. I do have a balanced cable for my pono player that sounds very impressive with the re-600.
I recently sold my chord mojo because the GO limited edition 1000 (in my opinion) is much better sounding in every way. I really liked the mojo up until my GO purchase. The mojo is a really cool product. Solid build, cool design and wonderful sounding.
The GO is a heck of a DAC/amp. There seems to be quite a lot of problems with this company from what I have read here on this forum. Considering how much I Like my limited 1000 I understand what the members here are going through in terms of marketing and delivery, manufacturing issues. It appears to me when this happens that particular company is having financial problems. To bad. My GO is one of the best DAC/combination I have ever owned.
That said I hope they turn things around. If not then I suppose they will get what they deserve. A real shame though considering the talent that is there and really good sounding audio gear.


----------



## glockhit

Sorry I forgot do do a quote. I was answering "wirefriends" question. Didn't want to disturb the thread.


----------



## canali

was the 1000 replaced by the v2, v2+ and infinity versions?
 they all look the same in design from what  i can observe.
  
 when read product comments like glockhit i double cross my fingers
 that they can turn it around.


----------



## glockhit

Well yes and no. The standard GO 1000 was indeed replaced by the v2..series. Although the Gold limited edition series has the femto clock and was customized by Larry Hol originally for himself and a select few. 

This included:

 Crystek femto clocks -- According to members of Computeraudiophile, the least expensive DAC with femto clocks costs $3500
Upgrade components, hand-picked and checked by Larry Hol himself
Murata COG caps
Hand-matched op-amps for 3 dB lower SNR
Newly designed power supply
2% silver solder

And of course this edition was gold in color with a special box signed by him and the crew at LH. The dac/amp is also signed by Larry and in a retail number of (supposedly) 16 although I have #20. There were supposedly 32 total manufactured.
I really don't know who originally owned mine I traded for it with another member who was not the original owner. This is ok with me it's in mint condition inside and out. Also I know the member I traded with has a very positive and long standing rating here.
Remember though this select model has become pretty rare and it was manufactured in late 2014 or early 2015. 

Two days ago I logged on to LH and sent an email with quite a few questions. Rather then get in to the specifics now I will keep this forum posted in terms of how much time it takes to receive a reply. Also whether the information they send was helpful.


----------



## cat6man

I am also still waiting for my v2+.  Latest word is shipments will resume in March.
  
 On the other hand, I love the v2 which I use in my car's media server, which sounds fantastic.
  
 As for the v2+, the problems have been related to updating the original 3D printed case with something more attractive for which I am willing to wait
 (of course, if this were for my main music system or something I use daily, I would not be this patient........i only use this when traveling on business/planes/trains/etc)
  
 The current delay (adding I guess 2-4 weeks) is due to the shutdown of chinese production for the holiday (happy year of the monkey everyone!) and this affects the entire world's supply of electronics and parts from china.  Sometime delays cascade and while it is never fun to be on this side of the delay, stuff happens (read the wonderful book/posting from the team at schitt to get a feel for some real world day to day hair pulling stories).
  
 Could all this be anticipated?  Could a small company guard against these eventualities while putting out a stream of new products?
 Heck if I know, I'm a researcher not a manufacturer but I'm inclined to cut them some slack as a small company in a niche business dealing with us obsessive audiophiles.
  
 Your mileage may vary............my 2 cents (with no intent to start/continue an even longer discussion)
  
*新年好 / 新年好*


----------



## glockhit

Recently I purchased the LH Labs Geekout Limited Gold Signature Edition Dac/Headphone amp.
  
 I happened to notice that the signatures (although the same names) are actually different on several display boxes for this product.
 I outlined in white two of the more obvious signatures.The one in the top left hand corner even has what appears to be another signature underneath it. Weird. The other signature outlined doesn't even have the same flow/stroke. In fact many of them don't.
 It would be very easy for someone to use the blank black box that comes with all of the GO's and copy signatures on that box with a gold marker. Or perhaps the company has one of their employees sign their names. Any thoughts. I have sent them an email with no reply. There are a lot of fakes out there today.
 Quote: 





cat6man said:


> I am also still waiting for my v2+.  Latest word is shipments will resume in March.
> 
> On the other hand, I love the v2 which I use in my car's media server, which sounds fantastic.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes a small/medium/large company can guard against these eventualities. Happens in business all the time. One must allow these things in production..but....and this is just my two cents....this seems to happen often with LH. Too often with excuse after excuse. Perhaps to cover the real underlying problems that you won't be told about. Who knows. I do like the sound of the GO enough to keep buying their product. Maybe they are betting on that. For the time being anyway.


----------



## AxelCloris

I can tell you that it's impossible for me to write my signature 32 times and have them look identical on a completely flat surface with a fine point pen, let alone on a thin box that doesn't make for a solid palm rest with a thick headed Sharpie. Just because the signatures don't match perfectly doesn't mean you got a knock-off. I also don't see anyone taking the time to copy the GO SE because it simply wouldn't be worth the effort. The resale value on them is poor because it's a relatively unknown niche product, and any knock-offs most likely cannot be sold as new. Everyone I know who received one listened to theirs at some point before they decided if they wanted to keep it or pass it along. The companies that have no fear making fake products would rather copy something they can sell as new and can be sold in large quantities for a better return on investment.


----------



## stuck limo

glockhit said:


> Well yes and no. The standard GO 1000 was indeed replaced by the v2..series. Although the Gold limited edition series has the femto clock and was customized by Larry Hol originally for himself and a select few.
> 
> This included:
> 
> ...


 
 Any sound comparisons between the 1000 Gold edition vs the V2?


----------



## glockhit

Sorry to here that about your V2. When that happens unfortunately it's best to send it back in with your warranty.
 Comparing it to the V2 I had the gold 1000 has more micro detail, deeper bass, and better detail in general. It should though considering it's components..and the price. Retailed for just under $1000.00. None the less the V2 is a very good dac/amp.
 I have decided to sell my Gold signature edition on headfi today. I am going to move on to another project and will not really need it.


----------



## glockhit

Wanted to let the members here know that I sent the photos in question to LH and was just assured the signatures are theirs and not someone else signing them. Good to know. They got back to me within two days. Much appreciated.
 Thanks Larry Hol.


----------



## mtruong34

cat6man said:


> I am also still waiting for my v2+.  Latest word is shipments will resume in March.
> 
> The current delay (adding I guess 2-4 weeks) is due to the shutdown of chinese production for the holiday




I opened a ticket at the beginning of the year asking for status on my V2+ SE that was perked during the Stream campaign which should have given it highest priority. The excuse at the time was that the gold cases received had scratches so they ordered new ones which would arrive late January. I opened another ticket recently asking for another status and now it's mid March due to CNY. It takes a couple months to order a handful of limited run, very simple cases? LHL continues to disappoint.


----------



## plakat

glockhit said:


> Yes a small/medium/large company can guard against these eventualities. Happens in business all the time. One must allow these things in production..but....and this is just my two cents....this seems to happen often with LH. Too often with excuse after excuse. Perhaps to cover the real underlying problems that you won't be told about. Who knows. I do like the sound of the GO enough to keep buying their product. Maybe they are betting on that. For the time being anyway.


 

 Reading through Jason Stoddards Schiit story gives exactly that scenario: a small company confronted with the problems of contract manufacturing. They learned. LH does not. Reading those excuses I have to say I know them all already. Guess I was dealing with clients trying to avoid paying invoices long enough


----------



## glockhit

plakat said:


> Reading through Jason Stoddards Schiit story gives exactly that scenario: a small company confronted with the problems of contract manufacturing. They learned. LH does not. Reading those excuses I have to say I know them all already. Guess I was dealing with clients trying to avoid paying invoices long enough


You hit the nail on the head..so to speak. Excellent point.


----------



## CaffeineJunkie

cat6man said:


> The current delay (adding I guess 2-4 weeks) is due to the shutdown of chinese production for the holiday (happy year of the monkey everyone!) and this affects the entire world's supply of electronics and parts from china.


 
  
 So are the chassis' being produced in China then?  Five months ago they told us in an Indigogo update that all the V2+ PCBs were "in house just waiting for the chassis to put them into."
  
 Three months ago they told us all the PCBs were tested.


----------



## mtruong34

caffeinejunkie said:


> So are the chassis' being produced in China then?  Five months ago they told us in an Indigogo update that all the V2+ PCBs were "in house just waiting for the chassis to put them into."
> 
> Three months ago they told us all the PCBs were tested.




Before I even got the response to my ticket I knew the excuse would be CNY. Just like the excuse for the next inevitable delay will be port strike, supplier QC, no shipping boxes, or my dog ate my homework, etc.


----------



## plakat

mtruong34 said:


> Before I even got the response to my ticket I knew the excuse would be CNY. Just like the excuse for the next inevitable delay will be port strike, supplier QC, no shipping boxes, or my dog ate my homework, etc.




Yes, they could at the very least offer some imaginative excuses


----------



## canali

Quote:


plakat said:


> Reading through Jason Stoddards Schiit story gives exactly that scenario: a small company confronted with the problems of contract manufacturing. They learned. LH does not. Reading those excuses I have to say I know them all already. Guess I was dealing with clients trying to avoid paying invoices long enough



  
 Quote:


glockhit said:


> You hit the nail on the head..so to speak. Excellent point.


 
 i was reading a lengthy interview with the Chord owners a few days ago (fascinating on listening theory/neurology)
 ....their manufacturing, R&D is all close by, from what I understood, so
   if there is anything is wrong with some production run (etc), then they can hop in their car and
 just drive over to said place and have it resolved quickly.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10k_yMHCncY&ab_channel=TheProAudioWebBlog


----------



## ufospls2

Guys. If you have balanced capable headphones, get an adapter to use them with the Geek Out V2! I'm enjoying mine so much more from the balanced out, and I enjoyed it from the SE out! This little thing is so awesome. I'm really happy with my experience with LH Labs so far. My warranty claim was dealt with very well, and the sound is awesome. So sorry to hear about others troubles. I hope all your problems get resolved.


----------



## upsguys88

Is there a good LOD that I can connect the v2+ to my 160gb 7th gen ipod?


----------



## Exit

I dont know why, but quite a few ppl in China have gotten their V2+ already. I have read some reviews and ppl selling it in Chinese forum.


----------



## upsguys88




----------



## upsguys88

It's pretty nice except one of the corners of the aluminum side is not flush with the plastic border.


----------



## gikigill

The V2+ Infinity is a pretty strong combo with the HD800 and the HD650. Pitch black background, very musical and with none of that so called Sennheiser veil.


----------



## Larry Ho

gikigill said:


> The V2+ Infinity is a pretty strong combo with the HD800 and the HD650. Pitch black background, very musical and with none of that so called Sennheiser veil.


 

 Thanks a lot. I have use HD800 and HD650 for so long that V2+ Infinity or V2+ was designed based on these models. 
  
 Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## gikigill

It does tame the HD800 a bit, the treble seems a lot more in control compared to a lot of other amps I've used with the HD800.


----------



## sahmen

I Just received this note :
  
  
 ***********************
 Hi there backers,
 I wanted to do a quick update about the Geek Out V2+. As you know, Larry's part of this project (the PCB) has been perfected for quite some time. Months, actually. Where we fell down a bit was in thinking that using a 3D printed chassis would be a good idea. After it became apparent the 3D printing wasn't up to snuff, we tried building a chassis with laser cut aluminum plates and a 3D printed "spine." That was a no-go, too.
 So them we started really sharpening our pencils. We ultimately decided that we needed to create a mold to make the spines in such a way that they'd be durable and would marry well with the laser cut plates. We'd been burned by mold making several times before, so we were apprehensive about how it would turn out. But the results are fantastic!
 Here are some photos. No, they aren't 3D renderings. 
  




  
We thank you for your patience as we've worked through these problems. As promised, we shipped out the Geek Stream campaign units first, and we're already getting feedback:








We'll get the rest sent out very soon so you can all enjoy your Geek Out V2+'s!

Take care,

Gavin

*****************************

I am just reporting the news I have received.  I wish the units ship out soon, and that they are on the level this time around.


----------



## gikigill

Trust me folks, the wait is agonising since I am in the same boat but after receiving my V2+ it's been a revelation. The thing sounds absolutely brilliant, so good in fact I sold my ifi idsd because it wasn't getting any usage.


----------



## Benny-x

sahmen said:


> I Just received this note :
> 
> 
> ***********************
> ...




Thank ****ing God! I'd been asking since they switch to the aluminium + 3d sides why they hell they seemed to still be sticking to that approach while there was already successful mold and plastic techniques that not only worked more robustly, but looked better. Looks like someone in there finally pushed them over that way and we're all going to benefit for it. 

On the downside, it may be too little too late  The Pulse backers are pissed. The Blue backers are pissed with the new price increase. And the analogue backers, they don't even have a place to cry yet because the don't have anything at all. 

I'm happy to see things seeming to be better together lately, but I always worry that LH Labs has missed their moment.


----------



## canali

i'm happy for you guys...and for the company, too....hope they can finally turn things around.
  
 the *v2+*  most definitely interests me ...i am wavering between this and the mojo and the 2 new upcoming 
 dragonflys out due in march/april that i think will be game changers too in the 'best bang for buck under 200 category'.
*http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/01/ces-2016-audioquest-mobilise-dragonfly-black-red/*
  
 then we have the newly released modular *LG G5 phone,* partnered with Bang and Olufsen for a swappable dac/amp.
*http://www.androidcentral.com/lg-pairs-bang-olufsen-lg-g5s-hi-fi-audio-module*
  
 sorry guys: went on a tangent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....whatever tools you choose to help the music sound better, one thing can be said:
  portable audio is definitely looking up for us all, and i really hope that LH labs continues to get things in check and increase their sales
 so they can remain a player.


----------



## greenkiwi

My one big wish, with the V2+ was to have an analog volume control.  I'm psyched that they will have it on the Wave.


----------



## Hifi01170

pinged the LH labs support yesterday about the shipping estimate for my v2+... 2nd week of march is the expected shipping date...
  
 I'll ask somebody from my family to hit me hard on the head if I ever spend money on such campaigns... but truth is I knew LH Labs were pretty bad in meeting deadlines... but 7 months of delay.... or 8... didn't expect this much.
  
 I know they had setbacks with the 3d printed cases, chinese new year and all but from a customer point of view, I will not backup LH labs anymore. Might buy a future product if it is in stock otherwise no-go! 
  
 For this money, I could have bought some other nice piece of gear and would have been using it for close to a year instead of waiting, waiting and waiting!


----------



## audiophile4life

The V2+ is listed in stock and on sale right now. After waiting many agonizing months for this product i can't believe LH has the audacity to put their models on sale before shipment to backers has been completed.

V2+ infinity is currently on sale for $449, regular price $649.

What's the point of waiting 7 months for a product when you can purchase it for the same price or less when the product becomes available? Late backers paid around $468 i believe.


----------



## Hifi01170

wow that's wonderful! Great going!


----------



## tmarshl

audiophile4life said:


> The V2+ is listed in stock and on sale right now. After waiting many agonizing months for this product i can't believe LH has the audacity to put their models on sale before shipment to backers has been completed.
> 
> V2+ infinity is currently on sale for $449, regular price $649.
> 
> What's the point of waiting 7 months for a product when you can purchase it for the same price or less when the product becomes available? Late backers paid around $468 i believe.


 

 Actually, some fools paid $649 back in July, 2015  (I am one of them), so not only have they kept my money for 8 months with delay after delay after delay, they have ripped me off for $200 as well.  Unbelievable audacity.  This behavior is not the way to make friends.


----------



## Larry Ho

tmarshl said:


> Actually, some fools paid $649 back in July, 2015  (I am one of them), so not only have they kept my money for 8 months with delay after delay after delay, they have ripped me off for $200 as well.  Unbelievable audacity.  This behavior is not the way to make friends.


 

 Hi, I checked with our web people. They found this wrong price on the OLD pre-order page before, and will fix it ASAP. And the item was sold out from long long time ago.


----------



## Larry Ho

audiophile4life said:


> The V2+ is listed in stock and on sale right now. After waiting many agonizing months for this product i can't believe LH has the audacity to put their models on sale before shipment to backers has been completed.
> 
> V2+ infinity is currently on sale for $449, regular price $649.
> 
> What's the point of waiting 7 months for a product when you can purchase it for the same price or less when the product becomes available? Late backers paid around $468 i believe.


 

 That price info was an old before IGG campaign and sold out before IGG, and it is wrong one. We will fix it ASAP.


----------



## manatworks

larry ho said:


> Hi, I checked with our web people. They found this wrong price on the OLD pre-order page before, and will fix it ASAP. And the item was sold out from long long time ago.




?????
So do i need to pay more? I just happened to place an order on last Friday last Friday.


----------



## rigo

Would it be possible to have a custom cable made to use the 3.5 balanced out to an amp? 3.5 trrs on one end and double 3 pin XLR on the other and use as Dac only?


----------



## Wobulater

LH uses a 2.5 mm TRRS jack for balanced out. The SE output is 3.5 mm TRS. There are 2.5 mm to 3.5 mm 
TRRS adapters available.


----------



## Exit

V2 should be using 3.5mm balanced out instead of 2.5mm, not like those on AK's, but same as the Hifiman's.


----------



## jbr1971

wobulater said:


> LH uses a 2.5 mm TRRS jack for balanced out. The SE output is 3.5 mm TRS. There are 2.5 mm to 3.5 mm
> TRRS adapters available.


 
  
 Incorrect. GO V2/V2+ uses 3.5mm for both outputs.


----------



## greenkiwi

Still seems very strange, why not have separate sized connectors so you never have an improperly connected device.


----------



## Wobulater

You are right. I was thinking of my A&K player.


----------



## audiophile4life

Quote:


audiophile4life said:


> The V2+ is listed in stock and on sale right now. After waiting many agonizing months for this product i can't believe LH has the audacity to put their models on sale before shipment to backers has been completed.
> 
> V2+ infinity is currently on sale for $449, regular price $649.
> 
> What's the point of waiting 7 months for a product when you can purchase it for the same price or less when the product becomes available? Late backers paid around $468 i believe.



  
  
  
 Quote:


larry ho said:


> That price info was an old before IGG campaign and sold out before IGG, and it is wrong one. We will fix it ASAP.


 
  
 Thanks Larry for looking into this.  I noticed that the "sale price" is now $459 vs. $449.  I still paid more for my unit and have not received it yet.  Can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## gikigill

The metal faceplate on my V2+ is separating from the plastic chassis. Not using it anymore and raised a ticket but no reply after 24 hours.


----------



## upsguys88

That is so lame!! Why should I have to pay more during the IGG campaign?! We were supposed to get a better deal for ordering first! I demand a refund of the difference. Larry ho...


----------



## cat6man

so the V2+ infinity is or is not available?


----------



## glockhit

upsguys88 said:


> That is so lame!! Why should I have to pay more during the IGG campaign?! We were supposed to get a better deal for ordering first! I demand a refund of the difference. Larry ho...


Can you really believe this company any more. What a shame. I'll take my GO gold edition over the mojo and quite a few others. When comparing other Dacs I decided to keep the GO gold edition instead of selling it recently. It's just to good! To bad the company that manufactured it isn't right now. Maybe my gold edition was the last of the best Larry and his team designed.


----------



## mscott58

cat6man said:


> so the V2+ infinity is or is not available?




You can't order the V2+ (back ordered/sold out) so any listed sale price is really irrelevant at this point.


----------



## rigo

greenkiwi said:


> Still seems very strange, why not have separate sized connectors so you never have an improperly connected device.


 
  
 Looking a bit more into it, I got this from the v2+ manual:
  
_By incorporating a TRRS to XLR cable, the Geek Out V2+ can be connected to a home stereo system in full balanced mode._
  
 I want to be able to have the ability to use it on a 2 channel speaker system.  I am not sure if these cables exist or if they have to be custom made.  Anyone know?


----------



## mscott58

rigo said:


> Looking a bit more into it, I got this from the v2+ manual:
> 
> _By incorporating a TRRS to XLR cable, the Geek Out V2+ can be connected to a home stereo system in full balanced mode._
> 
> I want to be able to have the ability to use it on a 2 channel speaker system.  I am not sure if these cables exist or if they have to be custom made.  Anyone know?




Check out Luna Cables at lunashops.com. They can make you one. Cheers

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=5000 (this isn't the correct cable, but is close - just let them know what you need.)


----------



## greenkiwi

My comment wasn't about trrs, but rather that they choose 1/8th inch so it can easily be confused


----------



## mscott58

greenkiwi said:


> My comment wasn't about trrs, but rather that they choose 1/8th inch so it can easily be confused




Agree. 2.5mm TRRS and 3.5mm TRS would have been safer. Many take that approach. Cheers


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

That is what I was pushing 2.5 balanced and 3.5 SE and complaining why they opted for both in 3.5.


----------



## AxelCloris

I remember a lot of us were asking for the 2.5 balanced connector with A&K's configuration. I have several cables and devices already using the 2.5mm connector and it would have been a lot easier to continue that pattern.


----------



## germay0653

Too many adapters needed but it's the price we pay for the flexibility I suppose.


----------



## isis

Hi guys,
  
 About to get on the balanced GOv2 horse with my HD650.
  
 The better audio cables shipping from China would take more than a month to ship- and I'd like to avoid that.
  
 Would these balanced cables and adapter suffice without any loss to audio quality:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/121687077874
  
 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1218437-REG/point_source_audio_adp_4mxph_4_pin_male_xlr_to.html
  
 Or should I look into something a little more high quality, like Sennheisers own CH650 S balanced cable (around $80 more)?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## greenkiwi

I would contact that seller. My guess is that he would customize the cable for you. Then you wouldn't need the adapter.


----------



## greenkiwi

As an aside, I have cables coming from him now. Haven't used them yet, but others have said good things


----------



## isis

greenkiwi said:


> I would contact that seller. My guess is that he would customize the cable for you. Then you wouldn't need the adapter.


 
  
 So this would be perfect and wouldn't require any adapters for me to fully utilize the balanced out of the GOv2?:
  
 http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/zy-hifi-cable-sennheiser-hd650-hd600-hd580-hd525-hd565-headphone-upgrade-cable-3-5-trrs-balance-for-geek-out-v2-bal-zy-109-1-5m.html


----------



## uncola

yes, that's the correct type of cable.  But I actually recommend this one, I have it and can vouch for it being super high quality build and sound.  Just order it and write in the memo box that you want it terminated with 3.5mm trrs
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-5m-5FT-DIY-Hi-end-HIFI-8-Cores-5n-Pcocc-copper-Headphone-Upgrade-Cable-for/900546_32375834972.html


----------



## Wobulater

Just be sure that the TRRS wiring is done correctly. For example, Astell & Kern use a different TRRS wiring convention than LH GO V2.


----------



## Larry Ho

glockhit said:


> Can you really believe this company any more. What a shame. I'll take my GO gold edition over the mojo and quite a few others. When comparing other Dacs I decided to keep the GO gold edition instead of selling it recently. It's just to good! To bad the company that manufactured it isn't right now. Maybe my gold edition was the last of the best Larry and his team designed.


 

 Thanks for your appreciation of GO Gold. And we do have something better out there already.


----------



## glockhit

larry ho said:


> Thanks for your appreciation of GO Gold. And we do have something better out there already.


 Larry as I stated the gold limited edition is a DAC I intend to keep. You did an amazing job. I hope your company irons out it's manufacturing problems. I wish you nothing but the best and look forward to the next "best" portable dac/amp. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## SeeHear

An aside:
  
 Did anyone else receive the email from LHL pushing the VERB IEMs toward the end of last year?  I bought 4 pair to give as gifts.  Every pair has fallen apart.  The housing separates into two pieces, and/or the button activates when the cable flexes.
  
 Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## greenkiwi

Seems like a good warranty claim.

Though I'm guessing they have lots to replace them with


----------



## runningwitit

I don't mean to get off of the subject, but I know there are still people waiting on their products and I don't mean to cause anyone  any added anguish by this request. I see that Hifiman has a new style HE 560 which is @350 ohms and would like to know if anyone would be interested in a group buy? I'm hoping the guy's at LH Labs might be able to get us a good deal on it.  A simple yes or no will suffice, thanks guys!!


----------



## mscott58

runningwitit said:


> I don't mean to get off of the subject, but I know there are still people waiting on their products and I don't mean to cause anyone  any added anguish by this request. I see that Hifiman has a new style HE 560 which is @350 ohms and would like to know if anyone would be interested in a group buy? I'm hoping the guy's at LH Labs might be able to get us a good deal on it.  A simple yes or no will suffice, thanks guys!!




Massdrop is probably the better bet. Cheers


----------



## upsguys88

will this work with the V2+? 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-LH-Lab-Geek-Out-V2-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-no-cck-/172096269245?hash=item2811bcabbd:g:Sa8AAOSwaA5WhPFZ


----------



## AxelCloris

upsguys88 said:


> will this work with the V2+?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-LH-Lab-Geek-Out-V2-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-no-cck-/172096269245?hash=item2811bcabbd:g:Sa8AAOSwaA5WhPFZ


 

 I've heard some reports that the Lavricables adapter works fine and others saying that they no longer work after the iOS 9.1 update. I believe @mscott58 has one to use with a Chord Mojo, so he might be able to give us a solid answer.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> I've heard some reports that the Lavricables adapter works fine and others saying that they no longer work after the iOS 9.1 update. I believe @mscott58 has one to use with a Chord Mojo, so he might be able to give us a solid answer.


 
 Unfortunately I never took the plunge with the Lavricables, but I have heard of people using them successfully even with iOS 9.2. Cheers


----------



## tmarshl

I am using the Lavricable between my iPhone 6 running iOs 9.2 and my Chord Mojo with no problems.


----------



## upsguys88

So these are supposed to work without cck for potable devices correct? Including the v2+


----------



## tmarshl

upsguys88 said:


> So these are supposed to work without cck for potable devices correct? Including the v2+


 

 I will let you know if my GOV2+ Infinity ever gets delivered.


----------



## mscott58

upsguys88 said:


> So these are supposed to work without cck for potable devices correct? Including the v2+




Yes, they have the CCK-like chip in the cable itself. It's not an Apple certified approach, but people have had success with it. Cheers


----------



## RedJohn456

Got a really good deal on the Geek Out V2+ infinity and I pulled the trigger this morning. Gonna be a few weeks till I get it but totally worth it! Thanks LH labs for having awesome customer service!


----------



## Exit

What's the good deal? Can you share, please?


----------



## SeeHear

redjohn456 said:


> Got a really good deal on the Geek Out V2+ infinity and I pulled the trigger this morning. Gonna be a few weeks till I get it but totally worth it! Thanks LH labs for having awesome customer service!


 
  
  


exit said:


> What's the good deal? Can you share, please?


 
  
  
 It seems getting it is the good deal.  I ordered a GOv2 last June and still haven't heard a peep out of them except to offer me the crappy Verb IEMs.  Since I'm a little slow, I bought 4 as gifts. They all failed with in 1 week of use. 
  
 SMH


----------



## RedJohn456

exit said:


> What's the good deal? Can you share, please?


 
  
 I just asked customer service about upgrading my V2 and we worked something out   doesnt hurt to ask!
  


seehear said:


> It seems getting it is the good deal.  I ordered a GOv2 last June and still haven't heard a peep out of them except to offer me the crappy Verb IEMs.  Since I'm a little slow, I bought 4 as gifts. They all failed with in 1 week of use.
> 
> SMH


 
  
 Hmm, thats a shame, if I were in your shoes I would be pretty ticked off. I got lucky perhaps. I ordered on Sep 9 last year, and I had it in hand the next day in Toronto. The key is to send customer service an email. Personally speaking. they have ALWAYS gone the extra mile to help me. Their happiness agents esp Stephanie and Gina are stellar and helped me out quite a bit. Have you tried emailing customer service? I know that LH Labs gets a bad rep but I would also like to add that I have had nothing but fantastic experiences with them. Ymmv.


----------



## SeeHear

> seehear said:
> 
> 
> > It seems getting it is the good deal.  I ordered a GOv2 last June and still haven't heard a peep out of them except to offer me the crappy Verb IEMs.  Since I'm a little slow, I bought 4 as gifts. They all failed with in 1 week of use.
> ...


 
 I should clarify: I ordered the GOV2+.
 Still, I've received no update in months.


----------



## raphaelchan

I was in the same boat initially. Going for months without a firm shipping date, so i asked for a refund but my initial credit card was cancelled and paypal has a bit of a problem. So Gina helps me out big time to speed up my unit. received it 2 weeks after my complaints. Really like to thank Gina for helping. The unit still look ugly despite "all the modified chasis". 
  
 But the sound is wonderful.  Geek out V2+ kicks the Oppo PM3 alive. They are engaging, giving life in the music...
  
 But closed to 6 months wait, is never the way to buy a gear. Never again.


----------



## SeeHear

At the advice of many, I opened a ticket. Gina said my device will be shipped at the end of March.  We'll see.


----------



## Raketen

seehear said:


> At the advice of many, I opened a ticket. Gina said my device will be shipped at the end of March.  We'll see.


 
  
 Guess it'll be a while before the + versions hit retail if crowdfunders are only just starting to get theirs.
 If anyone tries their V2+ with Walkman as transport would love to hear if it works.
  
 Though I'll probably lose patience and just get a Mojo or something... I think crowdfunding is not for me, could  barely handle when some preorder headphones took a month


----------



## rigo

raphaelchan said:


> The unit still look ugly despite "all the modified chasis".




What does the final unit look like? I know there were pictures in this thread but couldn't find them.


----------



## SeeHear

raphaelchan said:


> I was in the same boat initially. Going for months without a firm shipping date, so i asked for a refund but my initial credit card was cancelled and paypal has a bit of a problem. So Gina helps me out big time to speed up my unit. received it 2 weeks after my complaints. Really like to thank Gina for helping. The unit still look ugly despite "all the modified chasis".
> 
> But the sound is wonderful.  Geek out V2+ kicks the Oppo PM3 alive. They are engaging, giving life in the music...
> 
> But closed to 6 months wait, is never the way to buy a gear. Never again.


 
 Can you post a picture of the unit?


----------



## tmarshl

raketen said:


> Guess it'll be a while before the + versions hit retail if crowdfunders are only just starting to get theirs.
> If anyone tries their V2+ with Walkman as transport would love to hear if it works.
> 
> Though I'll probably lose patience and just get a Mojo or something... I think crowdfunding is not for me, could  barely handle when some preorder headphones took a month


 

 Still waiting for my GOV2+ Infinity.  Gina said end of March or beginning of April.  I did get a Mojo a couple of months ago and am very happy with it.  When the GOV2+ Infinity finally arrives, will do an extensive head-to-head comparison.  I am particularly interested in the balanced output of the GOV2+ Infinity, as I have read that it compares favorably with the single-ended Mojo.  I agree with others - I am finished with crowdfunding for good.


----------



## waynes world

tmarshl said:


> Still waiting for my GOV2+ Infinity.  Gina said end of March or beginning of April.  I did get a Mojo a couple of months ago and am very happy with it.  When the GOV2+ Infinity finally arrives, will do an extensive head-to-head comparison.  I am particularly interested in the balanced output of the GOV2+ Infinity, as I have read that it compares favorably with the single-ended Mojo.  I agree with others - I am finished with crowdfunding for good.




Looking forward to your comparo!


----------



## raphaelchan

I don't have permission to post picture here, it seems. but my unit looks exactly like this https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-out-v2-the-world-s-most-powerful-compact-amp#/updates


----------



## cat6man

seehear said:


> At the advice of many, I opened a ticket. Gina said my device will be shipped at the end of March.  We'll see.


 
  
 thanks for the update............i guess i'll hope for end of march as well for my v2+


----------



## rigo

raphaelchan said:


> I don't have permission to post picture here, it seems. but my unit looks exactly like this https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-out-v2-the-world-s-most-powerful-compact-amp#/updates




That looks different than those in post #605

http://www.head-fi.org/t/765527/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-discussion-thread/600#post_12107147


----------



## cxb1

Yes, we're onto the THIRD v2+ chassis design.
 Hence the continual waiting, while they sort it out, before pressing the go button.
  
 + lead times, changes in location, changes in personnel, "the dog ate the check" etc etc.


----------



## SeeHear

cxb1 said:


> Yes, we're onto the THIRD v2+ chassis design.
> Hence the continual waiting, while they sort it out, before pressing the go button.
> 
> + lead times, changes in location, changes in personnel, "the dog ate the check" etc etc.


 
 Does this mean the promised ship date of "W4 March" is meaningless, then?


----------



## raphaelchan

rigo said:


> That looks different than those in post #605
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/765527/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-discussion-thread/600#post_12107147


 

 I believe gold chasis is for V2+infinity and not v2+


----------



## cxb1

seehear said:


> Does this mean the promised ship date of "W4 March" is meaningless, then?


 
  
 No, it's not meaningless: it gives people hope.
 Is it accurate? Well, as the vast majority of LHLabs' delivery dates have passed with little or no action, I can only conclude that it is unlikely to be accurate. If you look at other LHLab products, a number of them have also been given March delivery dates. So who knows?
  
 It will come when it comes.


----------



## stuck limo

I'm seeing it's pretty much impossible to get the v2+ version (both) on the used market at this point.


----------



## upsguys88

Can I use the single ended out to my vorzuge amp and then the USB on the v2+ to my iPod?


----------



## cskippy

Can't wait to buy this on Amazon Prime some year!


----------



## RedJohn456

upsguys88 said:


> Can I use the single ended out to my vorzuge amp and then the USB on the v2+ to my iPod?


 

 depends on which iPod, but yeah, either using an MFI certified cable or the apple CCK. I should have my V2+ infinity next week or so and I will be testing how well it works with my iPhone 5S


----------



## upsguys88

redjohn456 said:


> depends on which iPod, but yeah, either using an MFI certified cable or the apple CCK. I should have my V2+ infinity next week or so and I will be testing how well it works with my iPhone 5S




So I can use my v2+ as a dac only and the vorzuge as my amp?


----------



## RedJohn456

upsguys88 said:


> So I can use my v2+ as a dac only and the vorzuge as my amp?


 
  
 I don't know if there is a way to get a true line out signal, but turning up the volume to about 80% of max should do it. What happens after the signal goes from your phone to the V2+ is up to you. But there will be slight double amping fwiw.


----------



## stuck limo

How many of these are actually out in the wild? I'm not finding a ton of pictures of this thing actually paired up with any phones/headphones.


----------



## mscott58

stuck limo said:


> How many of these are actually out in the wild? I'm not finding a ton of pictures of this thing actually paired up with any phones/headphones.




Don't think there are too many in the wild yet. But here are some comparison pics of the old versus new case designs. Cheers


----------



## SeeHear

stuck limo said:


> How many of these are actually out in the wild? I'm not finding a ton of pictures of this thing actually paired up with any phones/headphones.


 
 They said they were shipping mine last week. I've heard nothing but crickets, so far...


----------



## Raketen

Just watched the promo video


----------



## fishyee

stuck limo said:


> How many of these are actually out in the wild? I'm not finding a ton of pictures of this thing actually paired up with any phones/headphones.




Lots of empty promises from LH Labs in the wild but not many shipped amps.


----------



## mtruong34

fishyee said:


> Lots of empty promises from LH Labs in the wild but not many shipped amps.




Yes, I had backed a V2+ Special Edition from the Stream campaign. Back on 1/16 I was told they are waiting on new chassis because the ones received were scratched. Then it was delayed until March due to Chinese NY. Well March is almost over and the latest excuse is that it takes extra time to put together the SE version. Well what were you doing in the 3 months waiting for the chassis?


----------



## cat6man

@LHLabs
  
 You previously said you were targeting end of March for v2+ delivery.
 Please give us an update.


----------



## audiophile4life

mtruong34 said:


> Yes, I had backed a V2+ Special Edition from the Stream campaign. Back on 1/16 I was told they are waiting on new chassis because the ones received were scratched. Then it was delayed until March due to Chinese NY. Well March is almost over and the latest excuse is that it takes extra time to put together the SE version. Well what were you doing in the 3 months waiting for the chassis?


 
  
 I contacted LH last week and they said that my V2+ infinity should ship the third week of April.  This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## BunneyEars

seehear said:


> stuck limo said:
> 
> 
> > How many of these are actually out in the wild? I'm not finding a ton of pictures of this thing actually paired up with any phones/headphones.
> ...


 
 their website says still out of stock for GO V2+. Couldn't wait more, and decided to go for the Chord Mojo last week, with NO regrets!!!


----------



## Benny-x

pistonsnguns said:


> their website says still out of stock for GO V2+. Couldn't wait more, and decided to go for the Chord Mojo last week, with NO regrets!!!


 
 Nobody ever says this sentence "with regrets". You can never let on that you wished you could find out how choice #1 would have turned out... Enjoy the Mojo though. I demoed one a month ago and it was a good rig. Too tick for me, but built like a tank and well worth the money.


----------



## BunneyEars

benny-x said:


> pistonsnguns said:
> 
> 
> > their website says still out of stock for GO V2+. Couldn't wait more, and decided to go for the Chord Mojo last week, with NO regrets!!!
> ...


 
 Yep!, that said, i'd still love have a v2+, only hope it gets more and more available


----------



## stuck limo

benny-x said:


> Nobody ever says this sentence "with regrets". You can never let on that you wished you could find out how choice #1 would have turned out... Enjoy the Mojo though. I demoed one a month ago and it was a good rig. Too tick for me, but built like a tank and well worth the money.




Too expensive for me and lack of balance output turn me off that. I'm sure it's a great unit though. I just think the V2+ has a sleeker sexier design with better functionality.

No way I'd crowd fund them though, even though my 450 and V2 are top ace. Too many delays and broken design factors.


----------



## Benny-x

stuck limo said:


> Too expensive for me and lack of balance output turn me off that. I'm sure it's a great unit though. I just think the V2+ *has *a sleeker sexier design with better functionality.


 
  
 That's the kicker right there, "has". Because it's not really in production yet and no one can buy one, so it can't really "have" anything yet   And well, I suppose you can buy them and LH will take your money, but you can't have yet. Haha. 
  
 I'm also waiting for one of the Infinity versions to crop up on the for sale forums, at a discounted price, and then I'll have a look. I'll be waiting it out for a while though, as I'll let the bugs get stamped out.


----------



## stuck limo

Stupid question but the v2+ should sound identical to the regular version, correct? You'd think with all the delays they could tweak the sound a bit just in case it could use it. (Don't know if it actually would be worth it, I'm very happy with how the regular version sounds now)


----------



## CaffeineJunkie

stuck limo said:


> Stupid question but the v2+ should sound identical to the regular version, correct? You'd think with all the delays they could tweak the sound a bit just in case it could use it.




It's only the chassis which is delayed. The hardware was built some time ago so physical tweaks would be impractical. 
That being said the V2+ may have improved sound over the V2 due to a cleaner power supply.


----------



## miceblue

Random question out of the blue: does anyone know how volume control works between the GOv2+, JRiver Media Center for OS X, and DSD?

I have bit-streaming enabled, no DSP effects and I have absolutely zero control for the volume level with media keys (volume slider in JMC is also greyed out). I can barely hear some of my DSD music with high gain and balanced output.


Balanced output with the K701 and classic rock sounds fantastic though!


----------



## uncola

miceblue no idea if this helps, but in windows I only have control over volume with dsd streaming when I have this checked.. it's required for dsd volume control.  I did notice some dsd is much quieter than pcm 
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/r4nak4pmcj59nkn/Screenshot%202016-04-07%2000.19.49.png?dl=0


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

This is on  Windows
  
 Tool>Option>Volume>Volume Mode
  

  
Volume Modes 
*System Volume*
 System Volume controls the master volume of the entire system. It is equivalent to clicking the volume system icon and adjusting the slider.


*Application Volume (Windows versions only)*
 Application Volume controls the volume of only Media Center. This requires Windows Vista and newer. It is not recommended for the best sound quality because it adds another volume layer.


*Disabled Volume*
 Disabled Volume disables any volume controls. This mode is useful if you send audio to an external device with a hardware volume, and you want to avoid the complexity of two volumes.


*Internal Volume*
 Internal Volume applies volume inside the 64bit JRiver audio engine. This is the highest quality possible software volume. More on 64bit processing here Audio Bitdepth.

 Internal Volume is useful in cases when hardware does not offer a volume, which is common with high-end sound cards and DACs.

 As with any audio processing, Internal Volume does not work when bitstreaming. It also does not work with web browser based playback like Netflix.


----------



## dworthington59

Has anyone got notice of shipment in the last 2 weeks?  Come Friday, it will be 3 times since January promises of shipment will be missed.  Do I keep opening tickets every 3-4 weeks?


----------



## RedJohn456

dworthington59 said:


> Has anyone got notice of shipment in the last 2 weeks?  Come Friday, it will be 3 times since January promises of shipment will be missed.  Do I keep opening tickets every 3-4 weeks?


 

 I dont think even they know when it will ship. I was told it will ship soon, but like a month ago. I don't get whats the hold up?


----------



## miceblue

uncola said:


> miceblue no idea if this helps, but in windows I only have control over volume with dsd streaming when I have this checked.. it's required for dsd volume control.  I did notice some dsd is much quieter than pcm
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r4nak4pmcj59nkn/Screenshot%202016-04-07%2000.19.49.png?dl=0



Oh nice, that did the trick. Thank you for that!

Track 2 of this album is going to be one of my test tracks for soundstage and instrument separation.
https://fonerecords.nativedsd.com/albums/natural-jazz-recordings


----------



## Exit

Week 3, April is the answer the give to most people. But I seriously doubt it.


----------



## RhythmicNature

mtruong34 said:


> Yes, I had backed a V2+ Special Edition from the Stream campaign. Back on 1/16 I was told they are waiting on new chassis because the ones received were scratched. Then it was delayed until March due to Chinese NY. Well March is almost over and the latest excuse is that it takes extra time to put together the SE version. Well what were you doing in the 3 months waiting for the chassis?


 
  
 I suspect that's a load of hooey since I ordered the regular V2+ and I don't have mine yet either.


----------



## RedJohn456

rhythmicnature said:


> I suspect that's a load of hooey since I ordered the regular V2+ and I don't have mine yet either.


 

 its been delayed to atleast 4th week of May  I just heard back from customer service.
  
 Nothing to do but wait. I would just tell them to kick rocks and ask for my money back but the V2 sounds so good balanced I need the V2+ infinity version bad


----------



## Raketen

redjohn456 said:


> its been delayed to atleast 4th week of May  I just heard back from customer service.
> 
> Nothing to do but wait. I would just tell them to kick rocks and ask for my money back but the V2 sounds so good balanced I need the V2+ infinity version bad


 

 Dang... even longer for retail availiability I take. Glad I pounced on a used v2, sounds fantastic with everything I've thrown at it, but now I really want the + version for a phone stack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Little worried about all the vents though, collecting pocket lint- any clever folk found a good pocket solution? v2 gets pretty warm so silicone sleve or something seems like it might be a bad idea...


----------



## Exit

redjohn456 said:


> its been delayed to atleast 4th week of May  I just heard back from customer service.
> 
> Nothing to do but wait. I would just tell them to kick rocks and ask for my money back but the V2 sounds so good balanced I need the V2+ infinity version bad



What has caused the delay this time? At least give us some updates!


----------



## RedJohn456

exit said:


> What has caused the delay this time? At least give us some updates!


 
 
They had problems with the revised chassis and had to revise again. The plates weren't adhering to the 3D printed chassis as well as it should.
 
Current estimates put my delivery at 4th week of may, hopefully its sooner than that.


----------



## fishyee

exit said:


> What has caused the delay this time? At least give us some updates!




Their excuse book must be 3 inches thick. They need to flip to the back and bring out the more creative stuff. Something like this ...

"Dear Backers, the 3 week production process when translated to Chinese actually meant 8 moon cycles or about 8 calendar months. We are diligently working on our translation software first to prevent future problems."

Who has got a better one?


----------



## cat6man

folks,
  
 nobody (me included) likes waiting this long, but we bought into a product before it was commercially available.  the v2+ is running much later than planned but that is what happens sometimes when you push the envelope in engineering and are a small manufacturer (i'm an electrical engineer with a very large manufacturer of telecom equipment).
  
 that said, the v2 sounds fantastic so i'll wait (sorta) impatiently for the v2+.
  
 on the other hand, LHlabs should definitely
 1.  consider a 2 or 3 week interval for REGULARLY updating folks when things are delayed.
 2.  proactively send out updates rather than have people opening 'tickets' to ask "are we there yet?"
  
 lastly, remember we signed up for this........this is the nature of crowd funding of things that don't exist yet.
  
 if you don't want to roll the dice, wait until what you want is generally available next time
  
 i understand everyone is frustrated, i have no connection to LHlabs other than as a customer and i refuse to work with their 'ticket' system that requires 4 different logins to access their quad-furcated websites(s).
  
 no flames please...........now back to listening to music


----------



## fishyee

I personally don't mind the wait ... I mind the lies. If I could cancel, I would. Since I can't cancel, I'm going to vent and I prefer to vent in a humorous way. Or at least an attempt at humor.

New one -

 "Dear Backers, we decided to source the glue for the chassis from a Bohemian medicine man because it truly clears up the midrange, giving you a YOU-ARE-THERE experience. He makes it from flowers so the high heat will get off a nice aroma as you burn in your amp. We are offering this aroma glue free of charge for your patience and loyalty but this will delay production just a few more days."

Maybe their Regional Director of Excuses could add that to the book.


----------



## cxb1

cat6man said:


> folks,
> 
> nobody (me included) likes waiting this long, but we bought into a product before it was commercially available.  the v2+ is running much later than planned but that is what happens sometimes when you push the envelope in engineering and are a small manufacturer (i'm an electrical engineer with a very large manufacturer of telecom equipment).


 
  
 OK, But.........
  
 We're onto (at least) the 3rd chassis design for the v2+. LHLabs KNOWS that a chassis cycle takes 4-6 months, given re-design, supplier selection, samples, beta test runs, production cycle lead times etc etc etc. When I bought into the v2+, the pcb/electronics were showing excellent performance (remember those great Larry Ho videos?), and we were looking at chassis mock-ups. The assumption was: "this thing's just round the corner and they need the backers to go into production". NOT that we're going to have to wait ANOTHER YEAR!
  
 You're an engineer, like me.
 If you were on the critical path, and you had to go three times into production, with recalls and re-designs each time (not just 3 lab tests), would you still be employed ?
 Would the project manager still be trotting out; "We hope to be deliverying next month" - for 6 months.........?
 We know deliverying to the market is hard, with lots of holdups, rework etc.
  
 But that doesn't excuse an organisation that prefers dishonesty.


----------



## rigo

cat6man said:


> on the other hand, LHlabs should definitely
> 1.  consider a 2 or 3 week interval for REGULARLY updating folks when things are delayed.
> 2.  proactively send out updates rather than have people opening 'tickets' to ask "are we there yet?"




This would be nice.


----------



## tmarshl

cat6man said:


> *...."if you don't want to roll the dice, wait until what you want is generally available next time"*


 
 I totally agree, and have been cured of the urge to invest in any crowd-funding efforts in the future.


----------



## RedJohn456

tmarshl said:


> I totally agree, and have been cured of the urge to invest in any crowd-funding efforts in the future.


 

 to be fair, not all crowd funding endeavours turn out this way. The Flare Audio R2A wasn't this delayed


----------



## Benny-x

fishyee said:


> Their excuse book must be 3 inches thick. They need to flip to the back and bring out the more creative stuff. Something like this ...
> 
> "Dear Backers, the 3 week production process when translated to Chinese actually meant 8 moon cycles or about 8 calendar months. We are diligently working on our translation software first to prevent future problems."
> 
> Who has got a better one?


 
 I liked this one, this was good. Because they're now putting in work on the root cause before getting back to the problematic chassis. Nice thinking. 
  
Every time I see these updates I feel 3 things:
 1. Man did I ever learn my lesson with the Pulse campaign. (The lesson being, LH Labs gear sounds nice when you get it, but there is NO, like zero, absolutely nothing you can do about getting it, having an confidence in any communication you have or see, and not having any hope of ever affecting how any of that plays out)
 2. Man am I ever happy I didn't buy into all the hype, though it was staggering because they paced it in with real V2 units this time, and give them any money first.
 3. Man I can't wait until a few V2+ Infinity units make it out because I'm going to pick one up of the For Sale forum for a great deal from a pissed off backer that's happy to take my money and forget they ever got involved with LH Labs and their YEARS of delays.
  
 Now, let's hear some funnier excuses from fishyee


----------



## fishyee

benny-x said:


> I liked this one, this was good. Because they're now putting in work on the root cause before getting back to the problematic chassis. Nice thinking.
> 
> Every time I see these updates I feel 3 things:
> 1. Man did I ever learn my lesson with the Pulse campaign. (The lesson being, LH Labs gear sounds nice when you get it, but there is NO, like zero, absolutely nothing you can do about getting it, having an confidence in any communication you have or see, and not having any hope of ever affecting how any of that plays out)
> ...




Yep, never again.  LH could give away free stuff and I wouldn't bite.  I'm not even going to open my V2+ when it arrives ...  straight to the For-Sale Forum it goes!


New excuse for Benny-x:

"Dear Backers, to thank you for your patience and dedication, we have decided to engrave each and every chassis with a personal signature from Larry with a production date stamp!  Unfortunately, we had to fire our engraver for putting 2016 instead of 2017 on the chassis, so we anticipate more delays."


----------



## esm87

Just read up on this gadget. Seems awesome, I wonder how this stacks upto the mojo when it gets released?

Reads as though it will be the ultimate portable audio must have. Mind you, they all do lol


----------



## RedJohn456

esm87 said:


> Just read up on this gadget. Seems awesome, I wonder how this stacks upto the mojo when it gets released?
> 
> Reads as though it will be the ultimate portable audio must have. Mind you, they all do lol


 

 I have the V2 and reviewed the mojo. They have very different presentations, complimentary more than anything. More colder/neutral vs slightly warm/more natural.
  
 The Balanced connection is where the magic is, sounds so much better than single end its not even funny. Hence why I am putting up with the delays, I need to have that balanced magic goodness on the go with my phone.


----------



## waynes world

redjohn456 said:


> I have the V2 and reviewed the mojo. They have very different presentations, complimentary than anything. More colder/neutral vs slightly warm/more natural.
> 
> The Balanced connection is where the magic is, sounds so much better than single end its not even funny. Hence why I am putting up with the delays, I need to have that balanced magic goodness on the go with my phone.


 
  
 Balanced goodness for what? Zens? Others?


----------



## RedJohn456

waynes world said:


> Balanced goodness for what? Zens? Others?


 

 Zen 2.0, Duke and LZ A3   I have a balanced MMCX cable so I can run any iem with removable cables, balanced. The Zen 2 and Duke were terminated in two 3.5 mm ends and I have a single ended and balanced adapter so I just change out the adapters as needed.
  

  
 Thats not the Zen 2.0 obv but thats how the cables are terminated, sony style.
  
Have you tried the nighthawk balanced yet? You might be surprised by the results!


----------



## esm87

redjohn456 said:


> I have the V2 and reviewed the mojo. They have very different presentations, complimentary more than anything. More colder/neutral vs slightly warm/more natural.
> 
> The Balanced connection is where the magic is, sounds so much better than single end its not even funny. Hence why I am putting up with the delays, I need to have that balanced magic goodness on the go with my phone.


oh ok om new to audio, theres a difference between single ended and balanced? What are the sound differences? Thanks


----------



## cxb1

esm87 said:


> oh ok om new to audio, theres a difference between single ended and balanced? What are the sound differences? Thanks


 

 Hi esm87,
  
 I think you'll find plenty of info on this topic on the web: just Google "Single-ended balanced audio".
  
 I notice you're 'new to audio', but have over 400 posts here on Head-Fi since February, mostly one/two line questions and comments. Sounds like you're really getting into it!


----------



## esm87

cxb1 said:


> Hi esm87,
> 
> I think you'll find plenty of info on this topic on the web: just Google "Single-ended balanced audio".
> 
> I notice you're 'new to audio', but have over 400 posts here on Head-Fi since February, mostly one/two line questions and comments. Sounds like you're really getting into it!


hey! Ye, ive always enjoyed music via headphones/IEM's but last few months I've started to get into it kind of seriously.

Once I find a point of interest im extremely inquisitive and very much an open book. (Bombard knowledgeable people with too many questions) lol. Hence the hundreds of posts within weeks haha.

I work in a job where im in a works van travelling around the country for upto 6 hours a day. Decided to take the quality of my music more serious as im going to listen to it anyway I may aswell try and have it sounding awesome.

Im spending hours on this site constantly researching audio, comparing headphones/IEM's etc. 

I have come across the balanced thing before and recently noticed alot more people concerned with balanced cables etc. I will read up on that term in google cheers. 

I purchased my first higher end IEM to what im used to and waiting on it to arrive. Cant wait to hear better music. The biggest audio upgrade I have experienced so far is when I started to use a cayin c5 amp.... hobby got me hooked now lol


----------



## Benny-x

If there's been more case problems and new delays, are there any new pics of a v3/4/5/?? case? 

I'd love to see something even better, it'd at least making waiting for it to get released be more bearable as we'd see some progress.

In thinking about the wait, by the time this comes out it's going to have probably lost any advantages in technology. 1 thing to note, there's a new XMOS USB chip set out, so that's not letting edge anymore. My Pulse X Infinity is behind on that now too :-/ I guess I can start trying new XMOS based DDCs though...


----------



## cxb1

Yes, there seems to be 2 schools of thought on whether to ask for new developments while waiting for releases.
  
 Personally, I'm in the "don't touch the product until it's delivered it's first production model" school.
  
 I've worked with device manufacture. Last minute changes are as problematic as release problems, and only serve to extend releases. A great excuse if you're manufacturing and CAN'T deliver. You can put off delivery for 2-3 years that way. My belief is that manufacturers need to stick closely to initial release targets and THEN upgrade via new versions. Then everyone knows what they're getting, as opposed to what someone says they might deliver as some point in the future. So, from my point of view, extending the specification before a stable platform has been reached, and by 'stable' I mean with low return rates of the production model, is just a recipe for continued disaster.
  
 However, if your experience of device product manufacturing is different, let's hear it.


----------



## Hifi01170

funny thing is I paid for the V2+ last year around mai.... now the v2+ can be bought from an online reseller in france. And quite a few people do have it already with the new case and all!
  
 Haha funny world!
  
 Of course I still don't have mine!


----------



## Benny-x

hifi01170 said:


> funny thing is I paid for the V2+ last year around mai.... now the v2+ can be bought from an online reseller in france. And quite a few people do have it already with the new case and all!
> 
> Haha funny world!
> 
> Of course I still don't have mine!


 
 Post that link, man! I want to have a look at this.
  
 And do you have any links to people that have bought and received their units from this store in France? Especially with pictures?


----------



## Hifi01170

http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/DAC-USB-amplificateur-casque/Light-Harmonic-Geek-Out-V2-plus.html
  
 The person who received it informed that it is with the latest case... the last one!
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Raketen

hifi01170 said:


> http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/DAC-USB-amplificateur-casque/Light-Harmonic-Geek-Out-V2-plus.html
> 
> The person who received it informed that it is with the latest case... the last one!
> 
> Cheers!


 

 You mean the last one before the last one? or the last last one that looks like the last one but is different than the last last one that is the last one that is causing the most recent delay?


----------



## Hifi01170

lol the guy got it beginning of march... so guess they would have been shipped to the reseller by at least beginning of feb... so do the math and deduce... 
  
 LH is just a joke! this is so dumb... where is larry ho and the other guys from LH... silence I guess......................... this is just crap!


----------



## germay0653

That looks like the old 3D printed resin case.


----------



## rigo

Is this the latest?


----------



## germay0653

rigo said:


> Is this the latest?


 
 EDIT


----------



## germay0653

rigo said:


> Is this the latest?


 
 That was the direction they were going.  Glued on metal plates but I believe they had some problems with the plates properly staying on.  Not sure what the final solution is though.


----------



## upsguys88

germay0653 said:


> That was the direction they were going.  Glued on metal plates but I believe they had some problems with the plates properly staying on.  Not sure what the final solution is though.


 
 yup my v2+ infinity was sent back because of this issue. It came new to me with the corners not properly glued on.


----------



## mscott58

upsguys88 said:


> yup my v2+ infinity was sent back because of this issue. It came new to me with the corners not properly glued on.


 
 Mine has stayed properly glued (so far). Cheers


----------



## tmarshl

hifi01170 said:


> funny thing is I paid for the V2+ last year around mai.... now the v2+ can be bought from an online reseller in france. And quite a few people do have it already with the new case and all!
> 
> Haha funny world!
> 
> Of course I still don't have mine!


 

 Not so surprising.  They already have your money.  This is new money, which they probably need to keep the company going, after all of the design and manufacturing errors they have experienced.


----------



## germay0653

tmarshl said:


> Not so surprising.  They already have your money.  This is new money, which they probably need to keep the company going, after all of the design and manufacturing errors they have experienced.


 

 The one shown in the picture from the store in France is not the new case!


----------



## dworthington59

.


----------



## Hifi01170

The picture in the French website is wrong. Anyway the guy who bought had to return it as it died a couple of minutes after first usage... Lol


----------



## Benny-x

hifi01170 said:


> The picture in the French website is wrong. Anyway the guy who bought had to return it as it died a couple of minutes after first usage... Lol


 Karma fixed that one. Guy trying to skip the line, LH trying to screw pre-release buyers.


----------



## Raketen

benny-x said:


> Karma fixed that one. Guy trying to skip the line, LH trying to screw pre-release buyers.


 

 Possible some vendors might have participated in the funding process somehow as well? I mean I have no idea but it's not uncommon for crowdfunded projects to have outside backing.


----------



## Benny-x

raketen said:


> Possible some vendors might have participated in the funding process somehow as well? I mean I have no idea but it's not uncommon for crowdfunded projects to have outside backing.


 
 You're totally right. I believe one of the tiers was even called "distributor pack" or something like that. This one wasn't crowd funded, though. The V2+ was a straight pre-release buy, as far as I remember.
  
 Anyway, I wouldn't take my comment any further than me laughing at the unit breaking and then just TS'ing because that's about all this thread is good for for now. Until some next, fully functional unit comes out.


----------



## stuck limo

rigo said:


> Is this the latest?


 

 Supposed to be, yes.


----------



## sahmen

Well this update just came in, and I am posting it here for what it is worth :
  

  
 Hello again...,
  

  
We know a lot of you are eager to get your Geek Out V2+, and so are we. We spent a lot of time to detour away from 3D printed chassis to a fine molded one. We have added a new painted layer on the chassis spine to make it even better. These spines are more resistant to impact and give a nice finish. Finally, the factory sent us a batch of pilot run samples and we are all happy with them.


 We are getting close to the delivery of the improved GOV2+ and expect to complete shipments of the GOV2+ backers towards the end of May and early June. Because of your patience through this process, we will be providing a nice leather case to carry your GOV2+ without risk of dropping or scratching as a gift. We will keep you posted weekly on the status of the GOV2+.
 

All the best,

LH Labs Team,

******************

So looking forward to end of May or early June, as well as the promised weekly updates.


----------



## Audio Addict

sahmen said:


> Well this update just came in, and I am posting it here for what it is worth :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting as I did not get that update.


----------



## AustinValentine

audio addict said:


> Interesting as I did not get that update.


 
  
 Neither did I. Not sure what's going on with that.


----------



## xkonfuzed

I posted this in the regular V2's thread but here's my problem:
  
 I'm having an extremely difficult time discerning the differences between the FRM (green) and TCM (blue) filter. I'm using my HD650 plugged into the balanced out. At first I thought it was my Sony MA900's having a hard time showing the differences so I plugged in the HD650. Initially I thought there must have been a difference, but now that I'm switching back and forth between the filters - FIY, I've been doing that for the past hour or so, it is *extremely *difficult to pick out the differences. At times I though the treble might have been a ever so slightly more pronounced with the blue filter, but there's a huge chance thats a placebo effect from what I'm reading about the two filters, and it most likely is my head messing with me. I'd like to know from the people who can actually hear the differences between the two filters, how subtle are they and is it normal that I'm having this much trouble discerning the difference? This is driving me insane and I'd like some input.


----------



## Raketen

xkonfuzed said:


> I posted this in the regular V2's thread but here's my problem:
> 
> I'm having an extremely difficult time discerning the differences between the FRM (green) and TCM (blue) filter. I'm using my HD650 plugged into the balanced out. At first I thought it was my Sony MA900's having a hard time showing the differences so I plugged in the HD650. Initially I thought there must have been a difference, but now that I'm switching back and forth between the filters - FIY, I've been doing that for the past hour or so, it is *extremely *difficult to pick out the differences. At times I though the treble might have been a ever so slightly more pronounced with the blue filter, but there's a huge chance thats a placebo effect from what I'm reading about the two filters, and it most likely is my head messing with me. I'd like to know from the people who can actually hear the differences between the two filters, how subtle are they and is it normal that I'm having this much trouble discerning the difference? This is driving me insane and I'd like some input.


 


  Probably not worth being too bothered by- I think the difference in these filter modes are usually very subtle- Prior to the v2 had a DAP with an AKM dac which had four digital filter modes and I could not really tell the difference. Maybe those people who really study and have spent years using the same reference tracks (for some reason Hotel California seems to be the one) might get more out of the filter stuff.
  
 Through V2, not always but with some songs, while switching the filter blindly can fairly consistently choose the same preferred mode (generally prefer the default blue mode- maybe my brain is secretly counting my attempts at randomized clicking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





); However, locating and articulating the difference I find very difficult and I notice my language is very placebo-y- as well (i.e. the green mode sounds a little softer/thicker particularly in the mids/upper mids, but then I have read it is the slow decay mode...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The headphones I have been using are rather colored like the Zen 2.0 so maybe something flatter/monitoring oriented could change how that gets noticed?

 Would be easier to compare if there weren't that silent gap between modes- could loop a section where I thought I heard a difference and switch at will- but that half-second long interruption makes it so much more difficult.

 Archimago did some measurments of the fitler modes (though only using the single-ended output) if you want a visual: http://archimago.blogspot.ca/2015/09/measurements-light-harmonic-geek-out-v2.html


----------



## xkonfuzed

raketen said:


> Probably not worth being too bothered by- I think the difference in these filter modes are usually very subtle- Prior to the v2 had a DAP with an AKM dac which had four digital filter modes and I could not really tell the difference. Maybe those people who really study and have spent years using the same reference tracks (for some reason Hotel California seems to be the one) might get more out of the filter stuff.
> 
> Through V2, not always but with some songs, while switching the filter blindly can fairly consistently choose the same preferred mode (generally prefer the default blue mode- maybe my brain is secretly counting my attempts at randomized clicking
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for that.
  
 I just saw the measurement and according to the OP the differences are minuscule. 
  
 I was just perplexed by how people seem to vastly prefer the FRM green filter, yet the difference is so small which made me wonder if I'm missing out on something. I'm just going to ignore this for now and pretend like there's no other filter than the FRM lol.


----------



## Raketen

Yeah maybe even try using it exclusively for a week or two and then switching to blue, might make the differences more apparent.


----------



## RedJohn456

For me personally, the differences are readily apparent. The green mode sounds brighter to me, with more of a treble focus as compared to the blue mode. Can't wait to find out what the third mode sounds like on my V2+ Infinity when it gets here.


----------



## stuck limo

I prefer the blue mode. It sounds more natural to me.


----------



## rigo

Do people stack the V2+ with a phone?


----------



## audiophile4life

rigo said:


> Do people stack the V2+ with a phone?


 
 I plan on doing it with my Samsung note 3 (or when the 6 comes out in July).


----------



## oceandream1

hi there,
  
 i am considering this product. i have x2 fidelio headphones with a detachable cable. the pins on both sides of the cable are same i.e. the standard ones that go into an ipod etc. it also comes with a adapter with a thicker pin. can someone explain if i would be able to make use of the balanced input on the geek out with my headphones. what additional cable will i need to buy to make use of it. and what is the cheapest price for such a cable. any link to such a cable would be most welcome. i can also post photos of my current headphone cable if it helps. 
  
 i was thinking since my headphone cable is detachable maybe it might be easier for me to buy something to make use of the balanced input. i am total noob when it comes to this stuff. all i know is balanced output is supposed to sound better so i wish to know if i get this item would i be able to make use of it within a reasonable cost with my headphones. thank you. 
  
 i found a pic of the cable, this is the cable and adapter that comes with my heapdhones. thank you.
  
 http://img1.lesnumeriques.com/test/10/10109/fideliox2alll.jpg


----------



## kenshinco

I'm a backer for v2+ on indiegogo and still haven't receive it. I keep emailing support every month for the status. Guess what? They keep saying "your queue should be ready to ship next month"
Don't know what its performances are.
Makes me want to cancel it and go for chord mojo instead.


----------



## Celarion

*03/12/2015*
 First Geek Out V2+ just shipped out this afternoon. And it will go none-stop for the next few weeks. The front and back plates are redesigned as the previous updates. (Already printed package cover still remain the original image) 
 I think you will like the new design better. 
  
*17/12/2015*
 As usual, the first two weeks ship out speed won't be fast. And we collect all feedbacks in the early stage as quick as possible to ensure even better control on quality for early production. 
 Good News is: Another bigger batch of front and back panel of Geek Out V2+ already shipped out to us and expect to receive on next Monday. And we prepared V2+, V2+ Infinity and even V2+ Signature Edition PCBs and others thing ready. Just want to make sure the front and back panels are as perfect as possible. 
  
*05/02/2016*
 We have just finalized the GO V2+ chassis design and they are currently in production. Once production has been completed we will start the shipping process for all orders. We appreciate your continued patience as we work to deliver all units to backers. Current estimations in regard to your unit and your date of purchase as to where you are in our shipping queue is mid to end of March 2016.
  
*03/04/2016*
 We have had problems with the revised chassis and had to go back to the drawing board to revise yet again. The plates weren't adhering to the 3D printed chassis as well as it should and we couldn't in good conscious send out product like that. So yes, we had to delay yet again, but that doesn't mean that we will never send out your unit. This should be the final revision hopefully!  Current estimation for shipment to start is W4 May 2016.
  
  
 These are people claiming to have the technical nouse to make top of the line audio devices. They cite a list of previous high quality products
  
 They have a new product with tens of thousands of units they need to ship, and choose 3D printing over injection moulding. Then they claim that - despite their history making boxes for their electronic devices - they are having difficulty affixing decorative plates to their board housing.
  
 I've been conned, haven't I?


----------



## Raketen

celarion said:


> I've been conned, haven't I?


 

 idk but I just bought a used unit with the initial revised chasis and the plates are already coming unglued... so you're probably better off for all the delay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also have a v2 nonplus and the workmanship on that is hardly reassuring either

 great sounding products, amateurish housing fabrication- in the future I hope they partner up with someone who can handle this aspect for them


----------



## NoGainToBeHad

> I've been conned, haven't I?


 
  
 The V2+ boards were ready last year but they decided to go bleeding edge for the case instead of just sticking to a tried and true box secured with screws.  Such a basic thing, instead they experiment on and invconvenience their customers.


----------



## mtruong34

nogaintobehad said:


> The V2+ boards were ready last year but they decided to go bleeding edge for the case instead of just sticking to a tried and true box secured with screws.  Such a basic thing, instead they experiment on and invconvenience their customers.




I don't think "bleeding edge" is the correct term. More like "cost saving short-cut." Using 3D printed chassis was just a way to save money over the original aluminum case.


----------



## Audio Addict

mtruong34 said:


> I don't think "bleeding edge" is the correct term. More like "cost saving short-cut." Using 3D printed chassis was just a way to save money over the original aluminum case.




That worked out well for them. It never works for the customer.


----------



## NoGainToBeHad

mtruong34 said:


> I don't think "bleeding edge" is the correct term. More like "cost saving short-cut." Using 3D printed chassis was just a way to save money over the original aluminum case.


 
  
 Sarcasm on my part. 
  
 To be fair they did claim to have chosen resin as a way of lowering the chassis temperature.  That was one of the complaints about the original GO although it didn't really bother me with my GO720.


----------



## nzvlam

nogaintobehad said:


> Sarcasm on my part.
> 
> To be fair they did claim to have chosen resin as a way of lowering the chassis temperature.  That was one of the complaints about the original GO although it didn't really bother me with my GO720.




I had the GO 1000, to me they heat up the same, just cool down faster. Cost saving looks more like the reason.


----------



## upsguys88

Anyone get update on when new revisions of v2+ infinity will ship out?


----------



## SeeHear

Have the "weekly updates" materialized for anyone?


----------



## sahmen

seehear said:


> Have the "weekly updates" materialized for anyone?


 
 Not for me, at any rate.


----------



## audiophile4life

Haven't heard anything. Think we will get these by july?


----------



## RedJohn456

I sent them an email, lets see what they have to say...


----------



## kenshinco

"Our production department has estimated to start shipping W4 of May into June, so no we haven't started shipping just yet"
Gina reply this to me for my go v2+.


----------



## Joeybgood

kenshinco said:


> "Our production department has estimated to start shipping W4 of May into June, so no we haven't started shipping just yet"
> Gina reply this to me for my go v2+.


 
 I have nearly forgotten that I'm even getting one anymore. Have almost sort of stopped caring!!! welll.... not entirely but..... Well over a year and counting. It'll get here eventually.... I think


----------



## SeeHear

Anyone receive a shipping notification?


----------



## tmarshl

seehear said:


> Anyone receive a shipping notification?


 

 Not yet.  Does anyone care?


----------



## cat6man

seehear said:


> Anyone receive a shipping notification?


 
  
 not here.......


----------



## stuck limo

Saw one for sale in Hong Kong on Ebay. 600 bucks.


----------



## Joeybgood

stuck limo said:


> Saw one for sale in Hong Kong on Ebay. 600 bucks.


 
 still struggling to understand how early contributors continue to wait for their units yet they are available on Hong Kong Ebay... it's a puzzlement


----------



## bhazard

It's a shame for the wait, because the early version V2+ Infinity I have sounds absolutely phenomenal.

It'll be worth the wait though. You don't want the first version case I have. It's not appealing in the slightest. If I had paid retail I would not have been happy with the case quality, but running balanced off this thing is pure bliss.


----------



## Joeybgood

bhazard said:


> It's a shame for the wait, because the early version V2+ Infinity I have sounds absolutely phenomenal.
> 
> It'll be worth the wait though. You don't want the first version case I have. It's not appealing in the slightest. If I had paid retail I would not have been happy with the case quality, but running balanced off this thing is pure bliss.


 
 very nice. the V2+ Infinity is what I'm waiting on. So did they ship several of the early units off to Hong Kong(or wherever) ? The 'new and improved' chassis units are still in production or are they actually fulfilling orders with the new units? Sorry if this has already been addressed, but this has lingered on so long that I've sort of 'tuned out' and basically forgotten all about it. It makes the wait much more tolerable.


----------



## stuck limo

Just to confirm, there's no difference in sound quality between the V2 and the V2+, correct?


----------



## bhazard

stuck limo said:


> Just to confirm, there's no difference in sound quality between the V2 and the V2+, correct?




Depends if you have the THD upgraded Infinity models or not. The V2+ draws it's own power from battery, so it might be a cleaner power source than what the V2 would plug into to draw power, possibly affecting sound slightly.


----------



## bhazard

joeybgood said:


> very nice. the V2+ Infinity is what I'm waiting on. So did they ship several of the early units off to Hong Kong(or wherever) ? The 'new and improved' chassis units are still in production or are they actually fulfilling orders with the new units? Sorry if this has already been addressed, but this has lingered on so long that I've sort of 'tuned out' and basically forgotten all about it. It makes the wait much more tolerable.




I'm in the US. I was one of the first preorders when it was still called Geek Source and got it as a prototype. Whoever else did as well universally agreed the case was poor. The second version case had issues as well.

They are producing the third version case which should finally make the shell as nice as the components inside. Once orders are filled, I'll get to swap my case as well to the new one.

I don't pay attention to the Geek Wave status anymore. It's just gone on too long to really care anymore, and I'm perfectly happy with the Pulse X Infinity and V2+ Infinity.


----------



## germay0653

bhazard said:


> I'm in the US. I was one of the first preorders when it was still called Geek Source and got it as a prototype. Whoever else did as well universally agreed the case was poor. The second version case had issues as well.
> 
> They are producing the third version case which should finally make the shell as nice as the components inside. Once orders are filled, I'll get to swap my case as well to the new one.
> 
> I don't pay attention to the Geek Wave status anymore. It's just gone on too long to really care anymore, and I'm perfectly happy with the Pulse X Infinity and V2+ Infinity.


 

 You meant Geek Stream, not Source, correct?


----------



## Raketen

I finally got a response, said that they are planning to be able to provide re-shells to the current chassis in some weeks time, if anyone else was curious about that.


----------



## mscott58

raketen said:


> I finally got a response, said that they are planning to be able to provide re-shells to the current chassis in some weeks time, if anyone else was curious about that.




Nice. Good news!


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> I'm in the US. I was one of the first preorders when it was still called Geek Source and got it as a prototype. Whoever else did as well universally agreed the case was poor. The second version case had issues as well.
> 
> They are producing the third version case which should finally make the shell as nice as the components inside. Once orders are filled, I'll get to swap my case as well to the new one.
> 
> I don't pay attention to the Geek Wave status anymore. It's just gone on too long to really care anymore, and I'm perfectly happy with the Pulse X Infinity and V2+ Infinity.


 

 man waiting is a PITA tho, but if they really fixed the shell I don't mind waiting. Just wishing it would get here sooner lol. I love my Geek Out but was thinking of an upgrade. How much better is the Pulse X Infinity if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

redjohn456 said:


> man waiting is a PITA tho, but if they really fixed the shell I don't mind waiting. Just wishing it would get here sooner lol. I love my Geek Out but was thinking of an upgrade. *How much better is the Pulse X Infinity if u dont mind me asking?*


 
  
 I know Miceblue's got a fully pimped out Pulse X Infinity with LPS (MSRP like $3000 or something outrageous), has had it measured, and he feels the GoV2 gets scarily close to it.


----------



## bhazard

GO V2 Infinity and running balanced comes close to the Pulse X Infinity + LPS sound. ~75% maybe and without the extra power of the amp. The X has more digital modes to play with and more outputs as well.
  
 Budget wise it's better to get the V2+ Infinity in my eyes unless you own a ton of gear needing the extra amp power or desire that extra 20% performance.


----------



## mscott58

bhazard said:


> GO V2 Infinity and running balanced comes close to the Pulse X Infinity + LPS sound. ~75% maybe and without the extra power of the amp. The X has more digital modes to play with and more outputs as well.
> 
> Budget wise it's better to get the V2+ Infinity in my eyes unless you own a ton of gear needing the extra amp power or desire that extra 20% performance.




I have both and would put the SQ at much closer, maybe 90%. However, the power and flexibility are quite different. Cheers


----------



## estreeter

bhazard said:


> They are producing the third version case which should finally make the shell as nice as the components inside. Once orders are filled, I'll get to swap my case as well to the new one.




Finally, the news I've been waiting for - I've held off this long, so what's a few more months ......

(I really don't get the LH Labs business model - how many companies would take this long to remedy a relatively minor flaw in a product that has garnered almost universally positive impressions for it's sound quality / vfm ??)


----------



## mscott58

estreeter said:


> bhazard said:
> 
> 
> > They are producing the third version case which should finally make the shell as nice as the components inside. Once orders are filled, I'll get to swap my case as well to the new one.
> ...


  

 The challenge I believe is in the fact that they're trying to find the best adhesive to hold the pieces together. Having worked previously in adhesives, there are a couple of things going against making it a "quick fix". First is that the player gets pretty warm in spots (although not as hot as the original GO), and due to this you have to do testing over a longer period of time to see if there's the possibility that the adhesive might let go after a period of many months and/or years. Imagine if they launched these broadly only to have a large percentage come back in a year or two. You also have test different humidity levels and hot/cold temps to make sure the local environments aren't going to cause a problem. We once had an adhesive issue that only showed up in the Southeast in the summer, because the combination of heat and humidity did weird things to that application. And second is the fact that one of the surfaces they're gluing onto appears to be 3D printed plastic. This is a newer material, and likely doesn't have a huge history of adhesives testing already completed. 3D printed plastics have different additives in them that could substantially mess with the adhesives ability to hold. And this means even more of the testing described above has to be done. Anyway, that's my 2 cents. And not that I enjoy the waiting for the fix, but at least understand it a bit. Cheers


----------



## estreeter

@mscott58
  
 Thanks for the clarification. Personally, I could live with more transmitted heat if it meant they could use a metal case as they did with the earlier GO models. I accept that they chose a Class A output stage to give their customers  the best possible SQ, but others have released Class A portables without generating anywhere near as much discussion of the negatives. LH Labs may have been better served with a different footprint altogether, but I dont have a problem with connecting a thumbdrive-style DAC to my laptop via a cable - Meridian make it clear that this was a very deliberate design decision when they set out to build the Explorer.


----------



## Raketen

Not to mention the pressure to rush the revisions out to already incredibly frustrated backers ASAP


----------



## cat6man

@LH

Time for an update I would think.


----------



## Audio Addict

7 weeks according to latest GO update. They also mentioned updating the boards for a more analog and improved sound.


----------



## RedJohn456

audio addict said:


> 7 weeks according to latest GO update. They also mentioned updating the boards for a more analog and improved sound.


 

 mind linking me? I didn't get the update 
  
 Edit: NVM, found it. Man another 7 weeks?...


----------



## cat6man

redjohn456 said:


> mind linking me? I didn't get the update
> 
> Edit: NVM, found it. Man another 7 weeks?...




3-7 weeks, start ship to caught up


----------



## sahmen

Hmm, sometimes, this feels like chasing a mirage in a desert :
  

  
 ****************
  
 Hello...
  
The 'Geek Out V2: The World's Most Powerful Compact Amp' team just posted:

1 new Announcement:



 Hello Backers!
 We want to thank you for your patience with us as we have been recreating the GOV2+. We have upgraded the chassis as well as upgraded all boards to analog components for much better quality sound. We are about to enter assembly mode now and expect to start shipping in 3 weeks. Our target completion of shipping GOV2+ to backers is 7 weeks.

 Larry & LH Labs team,



Reply directly to this email to respond to the campaign owner,Gavin Fish. Visit the campaign page to view all comments and updates for this project.

Help spread the word about the campaign!

*******************


----------



## TonySunshine

Looks pretty much the same as every other update we've gotten thus far. "We will be shipping the GO V2+ next month"




sahmen said:


> Hmm, sometimes, this feels like chasing a mirage in a desert :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xkonfuzed

Hold on - so these updated chassis and boards are for the V2+ only right?


----------



## Joeybgood

xkonfuzed said:


> Hold on - so these updated chassis and boards are for the V2+ only right?


 
 Yes.. for the V2+


----------



## stuck limo

joeybgood said:


> Yes.. for the V2+


 
  


xkonfuzed said:


> Hold on - so these updated chassis and boards are for the V2+ only right?


 
  
 Oh, that's just great. Now I have to buy ANOTHER one to compensate for my lesser quality V2.


----------



## xkonfuzed

I feel like this is really unfair. I mean what kind of messed up company does that. When this product was released they promised that the performance between the two models would be identical. Now they're screwing us V2 owners with this nonsense.


----------



## SeeHear

I think they are trying to compensate those who have been waiting a year, or more, for anything.  How long have you had your V2?
 It makes sense that they now have more knowledge and better parts than they did a year ago.  Your V2 is just as good as it was. And, if you want something better, you can get that too.


----------



## dworthington59

How do you know?  Will you have one of each to compare?  Each of us already paid for the awesomeness that LH promised.  Now you're here to tell us they have something even more awesomer?  All we have to do is wait an undisclosed number of weeks or months and it would be ours!  Yay, so simple!  Besides, the silly leather case is already out there as compensation.  Big whoop.


----------



## RedJohn456

dworthington59 said:


> How do you know?  Will you have one of each to compare?  Each of us already paid for the awesomeness that LH promised.  Now you're here to tell us they have something even more awesomer?  All we have to do is wait an undisclosed number of weeks or months and it would be ours!  Yay, so simple!  Besides, the silly leather case is already out there as compensation.  Big whoop.


 

 I am gonna have both on hand, no way I am sending back my V2 (I upgraded) before I have a listen to my incoming V2+ infinity to make sure its working well. It sucks for people if there is a noticeable gap in sound quality but the V2 is pretty awesome as is, still would leave a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Audio Addict

Did anyone else get their Vibrato today? I received one of the two ordered.


----------



## stuck limo

xkonfuzed said:


> I feel like this is really unfair. I mean what kind of messed up company does that. When this product was released they promised that the performance between the two models would be identical. Now they're screwing us V2 owners with this nonsense.


 

 No kidding. I mean, I get it (I guess), but it's still really screwed up for everyone. Are they trying to compete with the Mojo, I wonder?


----------



## gikigill

In my opinion, the V2+ Infiniti already beats the Mojo and the iDSD Micro. Owned all three and stuck with the Geek. Sounds more natural and musical.


----------



## mscott58

gikigill said:


> In my opinion, the V2+ Infiniti already beats the Mojo and the iDSD Micro. Owned all three and stuck with the Geek. Sounds more natural and musical.




I have both the Mojo and V2+ Inf but like the Mojo best. However could be happy with either. To each their own! Cheers


----------



## marflao

audio addict said:


> Did anyone else get their Vibrato today? I received one of the two ordered.




Not yet. 
Have you got a shipping notice for it?


----------



## stuck limo

gikigill said:


> In my opinion, the V2+ Infiniti already beats the Mojo and the iDSD Micro. Owned all three and stuck with the Geek. Sounds more natural and musical.


 
  
 Well, now there's going to be 2 different sounding versions of the V2+ by the looks of it. I am so glad I've waited.


----------



## RedJohn456

gikigill said:


> In my opinion, the V2+ Infiniti already beats the Mojo and the iDSD Micro. Owned all three and stuck with the Geek. Sounds more natural and musical.


 
  
 Is this the latest one? If so I am soooo glad I didnt cancel my V2+ infinity order. If the V2+ actually sounds better,  then the upgrade was totally worth it. If only I could have it now.
  
 I almost went for the iDSD Micro too lol


----------



## Audio Addict

marflao said:


> Not yet.
> Have you got a shipping notice for it?




It was actually delivered yesterday but have not opened it yet.


----------



## mscott58

audio addict said:


> It was actually delivered yesterday but have not opened it yet.


 
 Got the Vibratos and also a trial pair of the IEM-X's yesterday. Very quick impression is that I much prefer the IEM-X's over the Vibratos. Better resolution and tone, especially in the mid's and high's IMO. The Vibrato's and IEM-X's both have good bass, with the Vibrato's being more u-shaped to my ears - the mids seem recessed and the highs aren't as clear as the IEM-X's. IEM-X's are a solid pair of IEM's, and sound very good coming out of the 3.5mm TRRS port of the V2+ Infinity. I believe that LHL put a lot more effort into the IEM-X's and it shows, as the sound coming out of the "guts of the IEM-X is much more of my cup-o-tea. The Vibrato's are clearly better than the Verbs (although it's not that high of a bar), both in terms of SQ and build, while the IEM-X's are a different league (although my K10's clearly aren't at risk of losing their job). The build of the Vibrato's and IEM-X's is quite good, they're solid in construction and I like the cable - it's seems strong and has an interesting rubber coating. Haven't worn them around a lot so can't speak to any microphonics, but I'd guess it's going to be low. Interesting thing about the Vibrato's and the IEM-X's is that they look exactly the same. The external casework is identical except for two things - 1) the Vibrato's have an in-line microphone to be used with a phone (and hence also have a TRRS plug, which is a bit of a risk as people might think they're balanced and then might plug them into the balanced output of the V2/V2+/etc. (and hopefully eventually the Wave!) while the IEM-X's don't have a microphone and have their TRRS plug for the balanced connection, 2) the IEM-X's are labeled as such on the barrel of the y-splitter (see below picture). Otherwise they're almost twins - fraternal versus identical twins at that. So much more listening to be done, and given they're dynamic drivers I want to make sure they burn-in, but overall the Vibrato's are fine while the IEM-X's are where I'm clearly going to spend my listening time - I like them quite a bit, especially balanced out of the impressive V2+ Infinity. Cheers and happy listening


----------



## warrior1975

Nice wire, love that design.


----------



## wingsounds13

"The Vibrato's are clearly better than the Verbs (although it's not that high of a bar), "

That's an understatement!  I would expect the average Dollar Store headphones to be better than the Verb. 

I am interested in reading more reports of the IEM-X. I will eventually receive mine, but do not have a balanced source to feed them - not until my Wave X arrives. I hope that it does show up in the next six months, but wouldn't bet on it at this stage. Maybe I will have to buy a Geek Out V2+ to use with my tablets.

J.P.


----------



## cxb1

To get back "on topic" for a moment:
  
 "Hello Backers!
 We want to thank you for your patience with us as we have been recreating the GOV2+. We have upgraded the chassis as well as upgraded all boards to analog components for much better quality sound. "
  
 This is (part of) the last update from LHLabs on the v2+.
 I understand the "upgraded the chassis" bit, but what on earth is the "upgraded the boards for much better quality sound" ???
  
 At this late stage in a desperately late delivery cycle, why are they going through ANOTHER PCB change cycle, for "sound quality" ?
 I can understand changes for safety or for reliability purposes (ie if they all come back after 3 months, LHLabs loses a ton of money), but for "sound quality"?
 PCB changes typically take 4 months, as they go through QC cycles up to full production.
  
 So this is yet another red flag on this product and its imminent delivery "next month".
  
 Regards


----------



## Benny-x

cxb1 said:


> "We want to thank you for your patience with us as we have been recreating the GOV2+. We have upgraded the chassis as well as upgraded all boards *to analog components *for much better quality sound. "
> [/snip]
> 
> PCB changes typically take 4 months, as they go through QC cycles up to full production.


 
 This means they upgraded the quality or type of components on the boards, not the design of the board. It could be good, it could be meaningless, but it's just a late in the game play to try to make people happy i guess. Time wise it probably wouldn't make any difference as those boards need to be populated with components one way of the other.
  
 I'm even more superer pumped that I didn't bite on this one... Not going down with that ship.


----------



## cxb1

Changes to analog components:
  
 OK, I've always assumed they don't stuff the boards and flow-solder the PCBs themselves, and that this is automated at the factory (in China?). Maybe they've tweaked the specs of the components (eg higher speccd resistors, different manufacturer of the capacitors etc). Who knows?
  
 But I'd be surprised if this had no consequences on PCB delivery dates (I thought they'd all been previously delivered anyway!).


----------



## Mannytorres

V2 has shipped out 
 V2+ shipped to all Stream backers. 
  
 If you know Larry he is ALWAYS making improvements to his products.... seriously the man doesn't sleep. 
 We have a factory in Shenzen China if you check our Light Harmonic about us page. (that is where is currently is now)


----------



## sahmen

mannytorres said:


> V2 has shipped out
> V2+ shipped to all Stream backers.


 
 I am one of the backers of the V2+, but I have not received notification for any shipment from LH Labs. Does the expression "Stream Backers" also refer to me?  Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## gikigill

Looks like the V2+ is shipping out, got an email from CS confirming address.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

gikigill said:


> Looks like the V2+ is shipping out, got an email from CS confirming address.


 
  
 While that is promising news I won't allow myself to get too excited until I have had V2+ in my hands for 6 months and it hasn't crapped itself...


----------



## germay0653

mannytorres said:


> V2 has shipped out
> V2+ shipped to all Stream backers.
> 
> If you know Larry he is ALWAYS making improvements to his products.... seriously the man doesn't sleep.
> We have a factory in Shenzen China if you check our Light Harmonic about us page. (that is where is currently is now)


 

 What about the Infinity versions Manny?


----------



## upsguys88

germay0653 said:


> What about the Infinity versions Manny?


 
 DITTO!


----------



## germay0653

Just heard back from LH Labs.  All V2+, including Infinity, should be sent out by the end of July.  Others may disagree but that sounds reasonable to me!


----------



## RedJohn456

germay0653 said:


> Just heard back from LH Labs.  All V2+, including Infinity, should be sent out by the end of July.  Others may disagree but that sounds reasonable to me!


 

 Yeah seems okay to me, my v2 is working just fine


----------



## estreeter

germay0653 said:


> Just heard back from LH Labs.  All V2+, including Infinity, should be sent out by the end of July.  Others may disagree but that sounds reasonable to me!


 
  
 OK - I guess I'm going to have to be the _negative nitwit_ here, but dont LH Labs have a checkered history when it comes to meeting estimates like that ? Say what you will about Schiit, but when people were moaning and bitching about the seemingly endless wait for Yggy, Jason told us 'It will be ready when it's ready' and went on to say that they weren't prepared to ship something they weren't happy with. I completely get that the backers have waited a long time for LH Labs to sort out the V2(+), but I'd hold off with the crayons around July 31 on your calendars


----------



## Audio Addict

How many received notice of the GO2A for the $89 upgrade price. Ferrari Red in an aluminum case with improvements that sound like the ones added to the V2+. Trade-in to be received by 7-15.


----------



## bhazard

If I have the V2+ Infinity, does that mean they have a V2+ Infinity version of the 2A available?


----------



## gikigill

Same here, I have the V2+ Infinity so not sure what to do.


----------



## runningwitit

gikigill said:


> Same here, I have the V2+ Infinity so not sure what to do.


I believe it's just for the Geek out v2.


----------



## stuck limo

bhazard said:


> If I have the V2+ Infinity, does that mean they have a V2+ Infinity version of the 2A available?


 
  
 What is the 2A?


----------



## qawsedrf

http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2a-upgrade-offer-gov2a


----------



## stuck limo

qawsedrf said:


> http://marketplace.lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2a-upgrade-offer-gov2a


 
  
 You know, for those of us who spent $300 on the V2, they should offer some sort of upgrade for us too since we didn't know in 6 months a new one would be developed.
  
 EDIT: well, I bought it. It allowed the order to go through. Order 2999. My friend just did the same...we'll see what happens?


----------



## Audio Addict

stuck limo said:


> You know, for those of us who spent $300 on the V2, they should offer some sort of upgrade for us too since we didn't know in 6 months a new one would be developed.
> 
> EDIT: well, I bought it. It allowed the order to go through. Order 2999. My friend just did the same...we'll see what happens?




The upgrade price was $89 with the return of your GO2.


----------



## stuck limo

audio addict said:


> The upgrade price was $89 with the return of your GO2.


 
  
 Well, that wasn't made clear and their ordering process let anyone through willy nilly. Worst thing that happens is they tell me to get lost and refund my card and/or I dispute the charges. Or if they let me, maybe I return my GOv2 and just pay the 89 dollars. Or not. Either way, it's no big deal.


----------



## Audio Addict

Here is the link to the email.
  
http://us12.campaign-archive1.com/?u=be9dd18bce6adb6bdb5c21533&id=62cc84fb80&e=28b9944b45


----------



## stuck limo

audio addict said:


> The upgrade price was $89 with the return of your GO2.


 
  
 Yep. Now debating on whether to return them or not. Do I really want to spend an extra almost 100 bucks on what is probably a fairly minor upgrade? Or is it more major upgrade than minor?


----------



## Raketen

Might be worth it just for the enclosure if the new shell is of higher quality-  current one is fine functionally but the finishing is pretty dubious.


----------



## stuck limo

Has anyone compared the V2+ to the V2? Thanks.


----------



## mscott58

More thoughts on the IEM-X's for anyone interested
  
 Update on IEM-X’s after more days of listening: Continue to be impressed with the IEM-X’s, especially at their price-point of $129. The resolution for this type of IEM is really quite good, again being much better in the mids and the highs than their fraternal twin Vibratos. These are by no means “dark” sounding IEM’s, having a rather open higher-end with good resolution. Their tuning appears to be emphasized somewhat on the bass end, but that’s how most people like it these days. Did some comparison against the RHA T20’s that are some of my favorite IEMs in the ~$200 price range, and I honestly prefer the IEM-X’s. They’re higher resolution in my opinion and more fun to listen to . To my ear the IEM-X’s have more clarity in the mids and highs, although also maybe a little bit too much “shine” in some of the areas treble range (as also called out by another reviewer here) but that could also be due to my being used to a bit “darker” headphones like the Audeze’s. The IEM-X’s besting the T20’s in my opinion is a pretty impressive feat given their difference in price – with the IEM-X’s retailing for $129 and the T20’s selling for $239.95 on the rha-audio.com site. The RHA’s case and selection of ear tips is nicer, but I go with SQ as my primary decision point. Is important to point out that I’ve had the T20’s for almost a year, so know that they are hardy, but have only had the IEM-X’s for a few weeks, so can’t make a call on how sturdy/reliable they are, but given the build quality I’d hope not to have any issues (although LHL has had some issues in the past with product quality – hope they’re past that now). Another data point that people need to be aware of – the IEM-X’s are made to be used with a 3.5mm TRRS balanced output. They won’t work with all 3.5mm TRS jacks, and require a TRRS to TRS adapter to make sure they’re backwards compatible with SE outputs. These adapters aren’t the easiest to come by, but LHL says they are working on building just that adapter and making it easily available for those who want to run the IEM-X’s in SE mode. No idea about timing, availability or cost yet, but I’ve seen a picture of a prototype, so they’re definitely in process.

 Conclusion: If you’re looking for a pair of IEM’s in the $100-150 range (or even up to $250-300) and want the ability to run them balanced using a piece of Geek portable gear (V2, V2+, future Wave, etc.) then the IEM-X’s deserve a serious look. They punch well above their price-point in terms of SQ and appear to be well made and thought out, so I’m happy to recommend that my fellow Geeks out there take a listen. Cheers

 Disclaimer: I was provided one pair of IEM-X’s early (I’d already ordered 2 pairs a long time ago via the fun at Indie-gogo) with the request (not requirement) that I post an honest review here.


----------



## bhazard

Not a fan of the Vibrato. It is better than their first iem, but that isn't saying much.
  
 Would be nice if I could upgrade to the IEM-X instead.


----------



## SeeHear

They suckered me into buying 4 of the crapty Vibes (Silly me, I thought it was a make-nice offer since the V2+ was so far behind schedule. Little did I know they would all fail with in a week of gifting them and  more than a year later I'd still be waiting for the V2+).
  
 Maybe they can send me a pair of these new IEMs to make me whole?  Yeah, right after pigs fly, I'm sure!


----------



## mscott58

Started an IEM-X specific thread. Cheers
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/812925/lh-labs-iem-x-impressions-thread#post_12692773


----------



## Raketen

stuck limo said:


> Has anyone compared the V2+ to the V2? Thanks.


 

 One has a battery the other doesn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Someone had linked an offsite comparison that noted a difference- personally I don't notice a difference, but am a casual listener making extremely casual nonrigorous sighted comparisons here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## stuck limo

audio addict said:


> Here is the link to the email.
> 
> http://us12.campaign-archive1.com/?u=be9dd18bce6adb6bdb5c21533&id=62cc84fb80&e=28b9944b45


 
  
 Well, I shipped mine back and it should arrive on Monday. Hopefully they batch it that week. Anyone - keep in mind the address is:
  
 LH Labs Corporation
             10600 Industrial Ave, Suite 120
              Roseville CA, 95678
              USA
              Tele: 888-842-5988
  
I was originally given the wrong address (ZIP code) by LH Labs and had to make 2 trips to UPS today to fix it.


----------



## sahmen

This arrived in my mailbox today.  In case anyone is wondering, I am not singing Hallelujah yet... That will have to wait until I have my v2+ in hand...  Even then my throat my turn out to be too dried up to do any singing...  Just saying...
  

 



 
 
 New Campaign Update!  
 
 
 
 
 
 
 *Hello ....,*

 
 The 'Geek Out V2: The World's Most Powerful Compact Amp' team just posted:

1 new Announcement:

  Hello Backers!

 The assembly team has been pushing to get all our ducks in a row.  The good news is we continue to stay on schedule to have V2+ fulfilled by the end of this month. We know many of you will very happy to feel and hear your V2+ sing! Our target completion for shipping will continue to be the end of July to all our V2+ backers. Again, thank you for your continued support and patience.

 Larry & LH Labs team,



 Reply directly to this email to respond to the campaign owner,Gavin Fish. Visit the campaign page to view all comments and updates for this project.

 Help spread the word about the campaign!


----------



## Raketen

If anyone is looking for one, I've put my used GOv2+infinity up in the classifieds for I think a good price, as I am content with just the V2.


----------



## stuck limo

raketen said:


> If anyone is looking for one, I've put my used GOv2+infinity up in the classifieds for I think a good price, as I am content with just the V2.




Link? Not finding it.


----------



## Raketen

.


----------



## SeeHear

raketen said:


> If anyone is looking for one, I've put my used GOv2+infinity up in the classifieds for I think a good price, as I am content with just the V2.


 
 Where? I didn't see it last night...


----------



## Raketen

seehear said:


> Where? I didn't see it last night...


 

 Sorry, I posted before but didn't want to drag thread off topic but since two people asked about it lol - in "Sources", but you can see any user's classifieds by clicking through their profile, on the right side of the profile page.


----------



## sahmen

Here's another update.  This one is quite substantial
  

 



 
 
 New Campaign Update!  
 
 
 
 
 
 
 *Hello ...,*

 
 The 'Geek Out V2: The World's Most Powerful Compact Amp' team just posted:

1 new Announcement:

  Dear Geek Out V2 Backers,

 I just came back from a nice and long Asia business trip, it's almost one month. To make the best use of the time, we visit a lot of important component vendors in Taiwan, ShenZhen and Japan. My email access is quite limited during the trip and after I came back, I found a lot of emails related to the latest *Geek Out 2A*upgrade. So here is the summary of all related questions. Hope this will help. 

 Some people ask if *Geek Out 2A *is the only "beautified" version of V2? From 3D printed chassis to aluminum alloy chassis? And answer is simple. Let's check it out.

 1) Let's see the FFT graph of the latest *Geek Out 2A*(which has the upgraded analog output components) 







 As you could see the noise floor is super flat down at -142dB to -150dB. Harmonics distribution is smooth and natural. 

 (2) THD+N and SNR @ 45K bandwidth test











 Both THD and SNR is showing this little wonder could perform a nice, sweet, good performance sound.

 (3) The output voltage is 50% more on both single-ended and balanced output. Although the max output wattage remains the same, this change will give you more headroom especially drive big can. And three Gain settings in Infinity model will leverage this new changes even better since each different setting now have more separation. 











 (4) Channel separation is well defined too. (-116dB at 1K Hz) 






 If you ask me, I have to say, this little new wonder is not only prettier but also a high achiever especially considering its size. (Don't care about the price)

 In 2013, we launched our first generation of Geek Out. Today, it's been 3 years and we vision never changed. We want to give you the best portable DAC/headphone amp. In Geek Out 2A, we designed the new chassis with better air flow, we put the new vibration noise free caps, we upgrade the analog components... etc. We will keep your Geek Out always up to date and sounds the best. 

 We love this product and be proud of it. I hope with this*Geek Out 2A *upgrade, we left no regrets and we confidently enjoy our music any time, any where. 

 Cheers,

 Larry



 Reply directly to this email to respond to the campaign owner,Gavin Fish. Visit the campaign page to view all comments and updates for this project.

 Help spread the word about the campaign!



 

 

 



 Sincerely,
 The Indiegogo Team


----------



## Larry Ho

bhazard said:


> If I have the V2+ Infinity, does that mean they have a V2+ Infinity version of the 2A available?


 

 Hi, there
  
 V2+ doesn't need the Geek Out 2A upgrade since that is designed for Geek Out V2 (the version without battery)
 Your new V2+ already had metal plates with the latest tech. there... Next week we should have around 100 V2+ send out.
  
 Larry


----------



## warrior1975

Are these available? I'm so confused because I've seen them on Amazon. Was kind of sort of kind of interested in them. So many versions, so a little confused by it as well.


----------



## fishyee

larry ho said:


> Hi, there
> 
> V2+ doesn't need the Geek Out 2A upgrade since that is designed for Geek Out V2 (the version without battery)
> Your new V2+ already had metal plates with the latest tech. there... Next week we should have around 100 V2+ send out.
> ...




My V2+ will be for sale when it arrives in a few weeks. If you want it shipped straight to you, I believe we can arrange it with LH Labs.


----------



## germay0653

larry ho said:


> Hi, there
> 
> V2+ doesn't need the Geek Out 2A upgrade since that is designed for Geek Out V2 (the version without battery)
> Your new V2+ already had metal plates with the latest tech. there... Next week we should have around 100 V2+ send out.
> ...


 

 So, what you are saying is that the V2+Infinity already has the same analog components as the upgraded V2A?


----------



## RedJohn456

fishyee said:


> My V2+ will be for sale when it arrives in a few weeks. If you want it shipped straight to you, I believe we can arrange it with LH Labs.




Lol you do realize he's part of LH Labs


----------



## Joeybgood

redjohn456 said:


> Lol you do realize he's part of LH Labs


 
 LMAO!


----------



## fishyee

redjohn456 said:


> Lol you do realize he's part of LH Labs




Sure do! I want Mr CEO to personally ship it himself for being a year late.


----------



## warrior1975

Lol, that's pretty damn hilarious. Not laughing at the LH Labs customers unfortunate circumstances.


----------



## Joeybgood

fishyee said:


> Sure do! I want Mr CEO to personally ship it himself for being a year late.


 
 beautiful.. I feel your frustration.. I feel like it's ran SO far past when I anticipated it would be fulfilled by that I truly stopped caring anymore and have just focused on other aspects of my gear/music enjoyment... Well played Fishyee


----------



## Angular Mo

Seems only upgraders can buy the GO2a at this time.


----------



## Amnesia87

angular mo said:


> Seems only upgraders can buy the GO2a at this time.


 


 Lol, i wish they would quit harassing me about upgrading. I haven't received a V2, but for some reason I keep getting targeted emails to upgrade my V2 to a V2a...

 Oddly enough (no one is really surprised though) I haven't received my Pulse, my V2+SE, or anything other than my original V1 geek and an LPS that I paid to get upgrade to an LPS4 thats been sitting on a shelf collecting dust for a year or two. I'm not really even mad at this point. Just disappointed.

 More than anything I'm just sad that even now two years after I paid for something and a year after they managed to ship at least a dozen to Amazon that are still just sitting in a warehouse, I STILL don't have my pulse, and yet without fail every month or two I've gotten a new email about a new chance to buy another LHLabs product or upgrade one I have (or in the case of the V2 one I don't even have).


----------



## fishyee

amnesia87 said:


> Lol, i wish they would quit harassing me about upgrading. I haven't received a V2, but for some reason I keep getting targeted emails to upgrade my V2 to a V2a...
> 
> Oddly enough (no one is really surprised though) I haven't received my Pulse, my V2+SE, or anything other than my original V1 geek and an LPS that I paid to get upgrade to an LPS4 thats been sitting on a shelf collecting dust for a year or two. I'm not really even mad at this point. Just disappointed.
> 
> More than anything I'm just sad that even now two years after I paid for something and a year after they managed to ship at least a dozen to Amazon that are still just sitting in a warehouse, I STILL don't have my pulse, and yet without fail every month or two I've gotten a new email about a new chance to buy another LHLabs product or upgrade one I have (or in the case of the V2 one I don't even have).


 
  
  
 Not very confidence inspiring.  I'm just glad I bought audio from LH Labs and not something essential like medicine.  
  
 It's sad to see talent wasted by poor execution.  They are the Johnny Football of Audio ...  of course, in my humble opinion!


----------



## stuck limo

So are we supposed to get a tracking number or email or something when the 2A ships?


----------



## Mannytorres

This seems like an integrity error.
 Please send response to your Private message so we have this issue fixed.


----------



## Mannytorres

Only owners of the V2 or the V2 Infinity can upgrade to a GO2A
  
 This is not for V2+ and V2+ Infinity owners (or signature backers for that matter)
  
 Regardless of where the V2 or V2 Infinity was purchased, be it Amazon, Distributor, Campaign, or Pre-order.


----------



## RedJohn456

mannytorres said:


> Only owners of the V2 or the V2 Infinity can upgrade to a GO2A
> 
> This is not for V2+ and V2+ Infinity owners (or signature backers for that matter)
> 
> Regardless of where the V2 or V2 Infinity was purchased, be it Amazon, Distributor, Campaign, or Pre-order.


 

 does the latest batch of V2+ Infinity have the tech already incorporated into it?


----------



## stuck limo

Of course the  Tele: 888-842-5988 does not work. I tried calling to see if they had received my order (UPS says they did) and if everything was still on schedule. It just goes to the Operator Voicemail.


----------



## nzvlam

Like a lot of onwers on head-fi, I don't think I'll ever buy anything from LH anymore. 

I was a very happy owner of the GO v1. Then I backed their GO v2. I guess I was lucky that I did get GO v2 earlier than I expected, I did have to send it back almost straight away because of qulity issue. They did responded promptly and a new one was sent to me, all that took was around a monh.

However the casing of the V2 is frankly horrible. It was cheap looking, feels easily break if it was dropped and seem to catch dust with the grills. And now they want me to spend another $100+ to fix really their problem?

The GO v1 was a good product at the time, but since then lot of new products came on the market which offers similar sound, functions, and price. And the way they do business certainly pissed off lots of people. If they don't ractify this very quickly, I am afraid they won't stay in business for too long.


----------



## SteeleBlayde

And as a V2+ Infinite owner, I'm now wondering why this upgrade isn't available to our units despite paying top dollar.


----------



## Benny-x

fishyee said:


> Not very confidence inspiring.  I'm just glad I bought audio from LH Labs and not something essential like medicine.
> 
> It's sad to see talent wasted by poor execution.  They are the Johnny Football of Audio ...  of course, in my humble opinion!


 
 Ah, it's been a while since I've seen some good stuff from you in here. 
  
 Both true points:
 1. On the note of #1, I used to work at a hotel and the front desk manager controlled the bonuses/tip payout for the bell team. She screwed it up one time and apologized to us by saying "human error". One of the vets said "thank God we weren't on a plane and you were the pilot". I lost it. So yes, thank God you didn't buy medicine or something else of real value from them.
 2. This does seem to be the truth, eh? I've been thoroughly (sorry guys) enjoying my Pulse X Infinity V2. It's a VERY nice sounding DAC, if you skip the amp and take care of that with something else. It's got a nice bland of detail retrieval, soundstage, balanced FR, and musicality. I can only imagine that their other gear would be good performers too. So far the Revive seems to be liked, the people that have their GOV2s like them, and the V2+ reportedly sounds good from the 4 people that have them. But DAMN do they ever blow at fulfillment, deadlines, and QC... Just like you said, Johnny Football has all the talent in the world, but then is dousch bag to teammates, can't be counted on to show up at games, over promises, doesn't come to practice, and becomes more of a burden to have on the team than what he brings, so you cut him. 
  
 I honestly do wonder what the tube amps and the swapable SS amps would have sounded like, but if those ever do hit the market, and let's get real, that ain't happening, it'll be like a new Furby. Yeah, they were cool like 15 years ago, but things have moved on since then...


----------



## stuck limo

So I emailed LH Labs and someone has their information wrong. The details of the promotion state, "Once we receive your order, we will begin fulfilling upgrades. The upgrading process will take 10-12 days."
  
 I emailed LH Labs to make sure my return unit was received and the agent stated that the orders will be upgraded/fulfilled AFTER the promotion ends. The exact details: "...the orders will start being completed 1-2 weeks after the promotion ends." So they're receiving units and instead of immediately fulfilling the orders, they're JUST SITTING ON THEM until after July 15th which means everyone has to wait longer.
  
 Incredible. I wouldn't be so upset about this if they had just plainly stated that in the promotional details.


----------



## fishyee

benny-x said:


> Ah, it's been a while since I've seen some good stuff from you in here.
> 
> Both true points:
> 1. On the note of #1, I used to work at a hotel and the front desk manager controlled the bonuses/tip payout for the bell team. She screwed it up one time and apologized to us by saying "human error". One of the vets said "thank God we weren't on a plane and you were the pilot". I lost it. So yes, thank God you didn't buy medicine or something else of real value from them.
> ...


 
  
 I may have to borrow that plane response one day!
  
 LH Labs can learn from Warren Buffett's quote "_It takes 20 years to build a reputation and five minutes to ruin it. If you think about that, you'll do things differently."_


----------



## Wobulater

Latest email from LH on July 13:

Down to the last 48 hours of the upgrade and we have begun processing orders. If you have not placed your order please do so to be put in queue for this upgrade. Our Repair Department has begun processing units that arrived in house and will begin the upgrade come Monday. We have received over 40% of all V2 and V2 Infinity from our backers to date! Shipping of your unit is set to begin in the last week of July going into August. If you have any questions or concerns, Please open a ticket with us at lhlabs.com/support.


----------



## musicheaven

redjohn456 said:


> does the latest batch of V2+ Infinity have the tech already incorporated into it?




They told me it does not for example the GoV2a contains the new Murata noiseless caps (whatever that means and believe me I saw caps before and can't comprehend what kind of caps those are) while the V2+ does not so very disappointing for people who paid ridiculous amount of money for the V2+. Pretty typical disappoint one group at the expense of another.


----------



## germay0653

larry ho said:


> Hi, there
> 
> _*V2+ doesn't need the Geek Out 2A upgrade*_ since that is designed for Geek Out V2 (the version without battery)
> _*Your new V2+ already had metal plates with the latest tech*_. there... Next week we should have around 100 V2+ send out.
> ...


 
 Musicheaven. Per Larry!


----------



## Wobulater

Here is a discussion of acoustic noise produced by caps.

http://www.edn.com/design/components-and-packaging/4364020/Reduce-acoustic-noise-from-capacitors


----------



## musicheaven

germay0653 said:


> Musicheaven. Per Larry!




Thanks Gery, I find the comment to be pretty nebulous. What does the latest tech means? It would be better if it was enumerated.



wobulater said:


> Here is a discussion of acoustic noise produced by caps.
> 
> http://www.edn.com/design/components-and-packaging/4364020/Reduce-acoustic-noise-from-capacitors




Interesting, it's about ceramic capacitor rigidity and flexing under voltage application. It sounds like they only have to charge us more money for the caps made by Murata or Kemet and make zillions of holes on the board and the audio noise is down.


----------



## germay0653

musicheaven said:


> Thanks Gery, I find the comment to be pretty nebulous. What does the latest tech means? It would be better if it was enumerated.
> Interesting, it's about ceramic capacitor rigidity and flexing under voltage application. It sounds like they only have to charge us more money for the caps made by Murata or Kemet and make zillions of holes on the board and the audio noise is down.


 

 Agreed Jon.  Larry was pretty nebulous, not specific as to what the tech was, with his answer.


----------



## fullranger

RE: Sony MDR-Z7 Balanced cable for use with Go V2
  
 I did the legwork and found this cable that should do the job for balanced output from the GO V2 to the Sony MDR-Z7.
 It's the SONY MUC-S20BL1 cable. -found it on CNET and eBay. Prices range from around $80-$110. 
 It is for the Sony MDR-1A, but appears appropriate for the MDR Z7
 It has a TRRS 3.5mm (male) plug for the GO V2 balanced output, and two 3.5mm male plugs representing the left balanced and right balanced inputs to the headphone (female) sockets. Length is about 6 1/2 feet.
 Mine is shipping from Japan, and when it arrives I'll get back here and offer feedback about its applicability.
 See you soon,
 Fullranger


----------



## audiophile4life

Anyone receive an update from LH Labs on shipping for the V2+?  Are we still looking at the end of July for all units?


----------



## stuck limo

Anyone receive a shipping update for the GO 2A yet?


----------



## fishyee

audiophile4life said:


> Anyone receive an update from LH Labs on shipping for the V2+?  Are we still looking at the end of July for all units?




I'm waiting for the excuse that comes August 1st. That will definitely arrive on time!


----------



## RedJohn456

audiophile4life said:


> Anyone receive an update from LH Labs on shipping for the V2+?  Are we still looking at the end of July for all units?


 

 There will be a shipment going out on Monday for sure. They had a whole bunch built a couple days ago.


----------



## dworthington59

From my ticket this week:  "Yes, the production team are currently preparing the Geek Out V2+ for shipment which will start next week."


----------



## sahmen

I just receive an address confirmation request for my V2+  from L. H. Labs.... I have the option to request them to ship the unit immediately, without a leather case, or to delay shipment for another 3 weeks, waiting for the leather case which is "still in production," according to the mail I received... I have a dilemma :  I have learnt to do without the V2 +, and I am in no rush to receive it immediately, so I could easily opt to wait another three weeks for the leather case, with all else being normal... The only issue holding me back from making that choice is the reliability problem we have all become familiar with.. What if the 3-week wait for the leather case morphs into another 6-week, 6-month, or year-long wait owing to unforeseen mysterious production related reasons that are sure to be thrown our way, in case of a delay... Is the leather case worth that risk?  Am I "overreacting" by entertaining such doubts, by being unnecessarily paranoid?
  
 Let me now what you think.


----------



## TonySunshine

I passed on the leather case. Every time I asked for a shipping estimate from LH labs I have always been told "It will ship out in 3 weeks." They have been telling me that since August 2015 regarding my v2+


----------



## cxb1

Just got a request to confirm delivery address for the v2+

Maybe they will start to roll-out soon.


----------



## RedJohn456

cxb1 said:


> Just got a request to confirm delivery address for the v2+
> 
> Maybe they will start to roll-out soon.


 

 Likewise, i opted for the V2+ to be sent right away and not wait for the case. they are being sent out today AFAIK.


----------



## Lifemovingforwa

I also said no to the leather case. It was suppose to be a prize for my patients. Now it is a longer wait and a way of getting out of sending me a free leather case. Most of us will opt out and I am sure Gavin knows this so he saves money. I am sure this has all cost the company dearly and the product has become just another AMP DAC so we must save money. I wish that LH LABS would stop doing things like this. I really like their products but the way the treat customers is just not good at all. Just Send Me My Leather Case As Promised with Out Yet Another Change in Your Promises.
  
 Mark


----------



## cxb1

Yes, adding the Genuine Leather Case to the Bill of Materials for a product that's already super late, is simply nonsensical. 
Just another thing to get wrong, to cause a delay in delivery. 

And so it proves. Predictable. And another source of annoyance.

They just don't think with the rigour required in production. 
As I've said before: the wrong people making the decisions.


----------



## runningwitit

I t





cxb1 said:


> Yes, adding the Genuine Leather Case to the Bill of Materials for a product that's already super late, is simply nonsensical.
> Just another thing to get wrong, to cause a delay in delivery.
> 
> And so it proves. Predictable. And another source of annoyance.
> ...


I too opted to receive my V2+ now. They can send the cases to backers when their production is complete, if this is their real motive without judgement intended of course!


----------



## cxb1

I just receive an address confirmation request for my V2+ from L. H. Labs.... I have the option to request them to ship the unit immediately, without a leather case, or to delay shipment for another 3 weeks, waiting for the leather case which is "still in production," according to the mail I received... I have a dilemma : I have learnt to do without the V2 +, and I am in no rush to receive it immediately, so I could easily opt to wait another three weeks for the leather case, with all else being normal... The only issue holding me back from making that choice is the reliability problem we have all become familiar with.. What if the 3-week wait for the leather case morphs into another 6-week, 6-month, or year-long wait owing to unforeseen mysterious production related reasons that are sure to be thrown our way, in case of a delay... Is the leather case worth that risk? Am I "overreacting" by entertaining such doubts, by being unnecessarily paranoid?

Let me now what you think.
==================================


What do I think?

Agonising over "tea or coffee" questions, especially in a public forum, is not a good way to relax and to lead your life.
For these questions, it's easier to flip a coin, and be happy with whatever results.


----------



## darinf

I can't remember the exact wording of the V2+ "survey", but I didn't think it said that if we opt to have the V2+ shipped without the case now that we would never get the case. Maybe that's implied?


----------



## runningwitit

darinf said:


> I can't remember the exact wording of the V2+ "survey", but I didn't think it said that if we opt to have the V2+ shipped without the case now that we would never get the case. Maybe that's implied?


I don't think it's implied, as the norm, we'd need to send in a request to customer care I suppose? They are normally great with making good through this channel, as I've not had one complaint!


----------



## SeeHear

I was wondering the same thing about receiving the case ever, or only if we wait for them to be shipped together.
 I've noticed that the grammar/language of their text is sometimes... "unconventional."  Maybe they  just meant that we can get the case later - but, then why mention it at all?
  
 Probably best to ask via a support ticket.


----------



## runningwitit

seehear said:


> I was wondering the same thing about receiving the case ever, or only if we wait for them to be shipped together.
> I've noticed that the grammar/language of their text is sometimes... "unconventional."  Maybe they  just meant that we can get the case later - but, then why mention it at all?
> 
> Probably best to ask via a support ticket.


They probably want to know, since the intended to ship all V2+'s with cases


----------



## sahmen

cxb1 said:


> I just receive an address confirmation request for my V2+ from L. H. Labs.... I have the option to request them to ship the unit immediately, without a leather case, or to delay shipment for another 3 weeks, waiting for the leather case which is "still in production," according to the mail I received... I have a dilemma : I have learnt to do without the V2 +, and I am in no rush to receive it immediately, so I could easily opt to wait another three weeks for the leather case, with all else being normal... The only issue holding me back from making that choice is the reliability problem we have all become familiar with.. What if the 3-week wait for the leather case morphs into another 6-week, 6-month, or year-long wait owing to unforeseen mysterious production related reasons that are sure to be thrown our way, in case of a delay... Is the leather case worth that risk? Am I "overreacting" by entertaining such doubts, by being unnecessarily paranoid?
> 
> Let me now what you think.
> ==================================
> ...


 
 Didn't need to "agonize" too long.  I actually made my decision in the course of typing the question, and voted "ship immediately," in order to give the leather case a miss.  As long as they ship immediately as promised, I shall be happy with my decision.


----------



## cxb1

Yes, I think you and me and many others.......

"A DAC in hand is worth two in the bush".......


----------



## RedJohn456

Yeah I could give two schiits about the case, I just want the V2+ Infinity in my hand, the case can come later lol


----------



## Lifemovingforwa

I have opened a ticket for the case question. I will let everyone know when I get an answer.


----------



## tmarshl

sahmen said:


> I just receive an address confirmation request for my V2+  from L. H. Labs.... I have the option to request them to ship the unit immediately, without a leather case, or to delay shipment for another 3 weeks, waiting for the leather case which is "still in production," according to the mail I received... I have a dilemma :  I have learnt to do without the V2 +, and I am in no rush to receive it immediately, so I could easily opt to wait another three weeks for the leather case, with all else being normal... The only issue holding me back from making that choice is the reliability problem we have all become familiar with.. What if the 3-week wait for the leather case morphs into another 6-week, 6-month, or year-long wait owing to unforeseen mysterious production related reasons that are sure to be thrown our way, in case of a delay... Is the leather case worth that risk?  Am I "overreacting" by entertaining such doubts, by being unnecessarily paranoid?
> 
> Let me now what you think.


 

 Since I have been waiting over a year, and since I have already purchased a Chord Mojo (which I love), I am no longer in such a rush to receive the V2+, so I opted to wait another 3 weeks for the leather case.   The major difference I expect between the V2+ and the Mojo is the ability to play in balanced mode.
  
 I will let you know if it is worth the wait.
  
 This is a good lesson to me concerning crowdfunded projects; there is a very good chance that during the design and manufacturing period of the crowdfunded project, another competitor may come to market with competitive or superior device.  In the future, I will only buy items that I can trial and purchase now.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Thors-hammer

I opted in on the leather case. I figured since I already waited this long, I can afford to wait another 3 weeks, 3 months, whatever.

Anyway I'll be playing with my new xduoo xd05 in the meantime. Immediate satisfaction without the angst.


----------



## Thors-hammer

Just to add, my patience with the go v2+ comes from being desensitized already to the hot air from being a participant in the geek wave. Now that is one product I really regretted throwing in good money for.


----------



## germay0653

lifemovingforwa said:


> I have opened a ticket for the case question. I will let everyone know when I get an answer.


 

 I have also.


----------



## SeeHear

I opened a ticket, too. No response yet.


----------



## SeeHear

Just got a response: "Yes, you will be sent the case separately when they become available."


----------



## germay0653

seehear said:


> Just got a response: "Yes, you will be sent the case separately when they become available."


 

 Confirmed.  I got the same response.


----------



## Lifemovingforwa

I also received the same response. I wish my trust was higher for LH Labs I have bought pieces of their equipment but after the V2+ it is hard. Next Month, Next Month, et. It just gave me a real bad taste in my mouth. I will try to wash it out.
  
 Thank
 Mark


----------



## Audio Addict

thors-hammer said:


> I opted in on the leather case. I figured since I already waited this long, I can afford to wait another 3 weeks, 3 months, whatever.
> 
> Anyway I'll be playing with my new xduoo xd05 in the meantime. Immediate satisfaction without the angst.


 
  
 What notification did you get on the leather case, I didn't receive any recent emails from them?


----------



## TonySunshine

It was a survey from Gavin Fish via survey monkey
 subject line was "V2+ Address Confirmation & Case Option"
  
  
  
 Quote:


audio addict said:


> What notification did you get on the leather case, I didn't receive any recent emails from them?


----------



## Audio Addict

Th

Thanks


----------



## germay0653

audio addict said:


> What notification did you get on the leather case, I didn't receive any recent emails from them?


 

 If you still have a V2+ coming you should have received and email survey where you confirm your address and it also has a question regarding ship V2+ now or wait for the case to come in.
  
 You have two choices: 1) Ship now and the case should ship approximately 4 wks later or 2) Wait to have both the V2+ and case ship at the same time in approximately 4 wks.


----------



## Audio Addict

germay0653 said:


> If you still have a V2+ coming you should have received and email survey where you confirm your address and it also has a question regarding ship V2+ now or wait for the case to come in.
> 
> You have two choices: 1) Ship now and the case should ship approximately 4 wks later or 2) Wait to have both the V2+ and case ship at the same time in approximately 4 wks.




I have a prototype from last year. I sent Manny an email to see why I was not on the list.

Thanks


----------



## Audio Addict

They got the email and now I have an open tickwt.


----------



## RedJohn456

My one has shipped!! Cant wait


----------



## cxb1

Great to hear that!

1 more day to the end of July, when Larry Ho said we'd get 100 shipped (IIRC)........

We're all waiting for the first reports on the chassis and on the audio.

Anymore from anyone???


----------



## Benny-x

redjohn456 said:


> My one has shipped!! Cant wait



Make sure to post pics when it arrives. This is both for proof that the "product" does in fact exist AND so that we can see what this newly designed chassis looks like.


----------



## Wobulater

You are now a one percenter.


----------



## RedJohn456

Wait no one else got a notification? I thought a lot went out?


----------



## AustinValentine

No notification here.


----------



## sahmen

-Ditto-... None here either, and today is 7/31.


----------



## cxb1

"Wait no one else got a notification? I thought a lot went out?"

You aren't confusing an address confirmation email, with a delivery notification, by any chance? 
We got lots of the former on this board, but you seemed to have been blessed with the delivery notification. 

If you're feeling guilty, I can provide an address to re-address it to.....

Regards,


----------



## RhythmicNature

Nothing here either. Though I did get a phone call from the Santa Rosa area ..... but couldn't take the call.    Maybe they were going to tell me that I won the geek out dac lottery!!!!


----------



## stuck limo

Nothing regarding a shipment of the GO 2A yet here.


----------



## RedJohn456

cxb1 said:


> "Wait no one else got a notification? I thought a lot went out?"
> 
> You aren't confusing an address confirmation email, with a delivery notification, by any chance?
> We got lots of the former on this board, but you seemed to have been blessed with the delivery notification.
> ...


 
  
 No, I received the former and the latter, a USPS tracking number. Atleast they aren't using DHL this time. Should make it easy with taxes. Tracking is updated already and on its way


----------



## cat6man

stuck limo said:


> Nothing regarding a shipment of the GO 2A yet here.


 

  wrong thread


----------



## RhythmicNature

woohoo ... i'm a "1 percenter!!"


----------



## cat6man

redjohn456 said:


> No, I received the former and the latter, a USPS tracking number. Atleast they aren't using DHL this time. Should make it easy with taxes. Tracking is updated already and on its way


 

  ETA?


----------



## SeeHear

Yay! Got my shipment notification today!
 Boo! 7 hours later, the "Postal Service could not locate the tracking information"...
  
 We'll see.


----------



## mscott58

seehear said:


> Yay! Got my shipment notification today!
> Boo! 7 hours later, the "Postal Service could not locate the tracking information"...
> 
> We'll see.


 
 Yeah, I've gotten shipment notices from LHL that didn't show up on USPS for a while. Should show up hopefully on the system in a day or two. Cheers


----------



## RedJohn456

cat6man said:


> ETA?


 
 no idea, hopefully soon before canada post goes on strike lol


----------



## cat6man

seehear said:


> Yay! Got my shipment notification today!


 
  
 good news.........hopefully i'll get my V2+ notification soon also


----------



## Mannytorres

mscott58 said:


> Yeah, I've gotten shipment notices from LHL that didn't show up on USPS for a while. Should show up hopefully on the system in a day or two. Cheers


 

 Yes it seems some locations don't actually track until they arrive at the main location in Sacramento. I usually tell people its out the door just give it a day to update.


----------



## RhythmicNature

estimated delivery:  Thursday!


----------



## kenshinco

cat6man said:


> good news.........hopefully i'll get my V2+ notification soon also



Does that including the leather case?


----------



## sahmen

Finally got my shipping notification today!  Whew!  "Your order has shipped," has strangely become the expression I least expected to read from L.H. Labs... Hmm.  I wonder why
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Probably one of the reasons why this last sentence from the mail struck me as a little strange, but not completely unexpected :
  
  
*"Should you have any problems with your product, please contact us at www.lhlabs.com/support immediately and allow us to earn your loyalty."*
  
 I am referring to the "allow us to earn your loyalty" part!  Are they implicitly admitting being aware that they might have "lost" my loyalty or at least placed it in some severe peril, or am I reading a little too much into it?
  
 Personally, I would prefer a more direct admission of wrongdoing and an apology for this looooooong delay, rather than this sneaky "allow us to earn your loyalty" stuff, but that is just me...
  
 Still, I am happy this wait is over, although I still need to work up some enthusiasm for the unit itself, given how my expectations have been numbed for soooooo long


----------



## tmarshl

sahmen said:


> Finally got my shipping notification today!  Whew!  "Your order has shipped," has strangely become the expression I least expected to read from L.H. Labs... Hmm.  I wonder why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No, I think that they are well aware that they have pushed the boundaries of customer loyalty with extreme delays and lame excuses.  I think that it is a good sign that they recognize this and are claiming efforts to recover what they have lost.  We will see if they have learned from their past mistakes.


----------



## fishyee

I got my USPS shipping notification. LH is trying to shut me up by providing good service! 

Anyways, it will be up for sale once it arrives. Sorry, no impressions for yall.


----------



## mark5hs

Has anyone heard one yet? I opted for the carry case >_>. So another couple weeks I suppose.


----------



## mark5hs

germay0653 said:


> If you still have a V2+ coming you should have received and email survey where you confirm your address and it also has a question regarding ship V2+ now or wait for the case to come in.
> 
> You have two choices: 1) Ship now and the case should ship approximately 4 wks later or 2) Wait to have both the V2+ and case ship at the same time in approximately 4 wks.




Are you sure that the case ships later by itself? To me it sounded like you have to wait 3 weeks for the whole package to get a case at all. Otherwise I would have picked ship now...


----------



## germay0653

mark5hs said:


> Are you sure that the case ships later by itself? To me it sounded like you have to wait 3 weeks for the whole package to get a case at all. Otherwise I would have picked ship now...


 

 Confirmed it with Gina via a ticket.


----------



## RhythmicNature

My GOV2+ arrived!!!


----------



## sahmen

rhythmicnature said:


> My GOV2+ arrived!!!


 
 Photos?  1st impressions?


----------



## RhythmicNature

My phone is on the fritz so it's a lousy tablet picture.  

 Impressions?  It sounds great.    Clear transients.  Moderately narrow soundstage.  instruments sound clearly what they are.  decent bass - controlled.  mids ever so slightly recessed.  Or maybe I'm just not noting them in my head.  Treble clear.  not a ton of coloring.

 listening for 45 minutes or so and it's only a little warm.


----------



## sahmen

rhythmicnature said:


> My phone is on the fritz so it's a lousy tablet picture.
> 
> Impressions?  It sounds great.    Clear transients.  Moderately narrow soundstage.  instruments sound clearly what they are.  decent bass - controlled.  mids ever so slightly recessed.  Or maybe I'm just not noting them in my head.  Treble clear.  not a ton of coloring.
> 
> listening for 45 minutes or so and it's only a little warm.


 
 Thanks for the quick response.  What cans or iems are you using to listen to them, if I may ask?  Thanks again.


----------



## RhythmicNature

Nothing as amazing as your gear.  For now, Audeze El-8s (black).  I got them as part if the indiegogo campaign.  I like them a lot (while others do not).  Not as euphonic as something like the TH-X00 Ebony's and not as smooth as any of the LCD's but pretty great for the price I got them at.
  
 Oh ... all this is on unbalanced. I'm ticked that my custom cable is currently in storage.  Didn't think the dac would be here until tomorrow.


----------



## gikigill

Rocking my V2+ Infinity here too. Got it yesterday and it's just brilliant. 

Larry Ho is the King of Sabre and the V2+ and the original Geek Out are brilliant pieces of kit. Its just so musical and smooth and that's coming from a Basshead like me.


----------



## RhythmicNature

some recordings are very "in my head".  Unfortunately some of my favorite songs feel like that. eg. Brotsjor by Olafur Arnalds

 other records present with a nice soundstage layout (eg. Way of the Samurai by Deceptikon)

 other records are a little all over the place.  For instance "Epilogue (Relief)" by Apocalyptica .. the same violin feels like it's in different places depending on what register it's played in.  "This Night" (unplugged) by Black Lab is also like this.  The piano bass notes are on the left while the treble is on the right.  It sort of feels like you're playing the piano. 

 The background acapella in "Boy got it Bad" by Kail Baxley reverberates in my head nicely, yet without echo.  I can see this track sounding super nice with the gov2+/TH-X00 Mahogany's (or any of them really)

 Similar reverb feel with Unaccompanied Cello Suite No.1 in G Major performed by Yo-Yo Ma.  A little too controlled for my taste.  I would like to hear a little more "chamber".

 "Nothing else Matters" - Metallica - Acoustic guitar intro (upper mid/Lower treble) is a little subdued.  Bass hits satisfyingly hard though when the main song starts.

 Note: as a general rule, I don't listen to my headphones at high volumes ... but this dac shines at higher volumes.  Some of the reverb feeling comes back.  There seems to be a much higher dynamic range than I am used to.  I don't know how that would be from the dac ... but you only get the full effect at higher listening levels.  

 Also - I find myself turning the gain down on anything compressed.  With this dac, I have to pretty much keep my hand on the volume knob.

 More later if you're interested.


----------



## mscott58

rhythmicnature said:


> Nothing as amazing as your gear.  For now, Audeze El-8s (black).  I got them as part if the indiegogo campaign.  I like them a lot (while others do not).  Not as euphonic as something like the TH-X00 Ebony's and not as smooth as any of the LCD's but pretty great for the price I got them at.
> 
> Oh ... all this is on unbalanced. I'm ticked that my custom cable is currently in storage.  Didn't think the dac would be here until tomorrow.


 
 And you'll like the balanced output even better! Cheers


----------



## sahmen

rhythmicnature said:


> some recordings are very "in my head".  Unfortunately some of my favorite songs feel like that. eg. Brotsjor by Olafur Arnalds
> 
> other records present with a nice soundstage layout (eg. Way of the Samurai by Deceptikon)
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks a lot for these impressions.  No pressure at all, but if you would like to share any more of them, they'll be wholeheartedly welcome. Thanks again.


----------



## sahmen

I would be interested in a comparison between the V2+ and the mojo, if anyone has auditioned both and is willing to offer their impressions.  Thanks.


----------



## sahmen

rhythmicnature said:


> My phone is on the fritz so it's a lousy tablet picture.
> 
> Impressions?  It sounds great.    Clear transients.  Moderately narrow soundstage.  instruments sound clearly what they are.  decent bass - controlled.  mids ever so slightly recessed.  Or maybe I'm just not noting them in my head.  Treble clear.  not a ton of coloring.
> 
> listening for 45 minutes or so and it's only a little warm.


 
 Thanks for the pic.  It doesn't seem to have changed from the last incarnation I saw.  It is good to hear that it does not heat up as much as the original GO 1000 group did


----------



## RhythmicNature

sahmen said:


> I would be interested in a comparison between the V2+ and the mojo, if anyone has auditioned both and is willing to offer their impressions.  Thanks.


 
  
 Have you seen this thread and the links there?

http://www.head-fi.org/t/789524/gov2-vs-mojo
  
  
 But yeah, if anybody else has anything to add, I'm all ears!


----------



## Wobulater

My experience is that all electronics and phones need a break-in period ranging from 25 to 100 hours. I've been listening to an Audioquest Dragonfly Red while waiting for my GOV2A. At first it was worse than my Dragonfly V1.2 from 2014. The bass was boomy, the mids recessed and the treble harsh. After about 20 hours it is becoming much better and actually pleasant to listen to. So, I would expect the GOV2A and V+ to benefit from a similar break-in period.


----------



## sahmen

rhythmicnature said:


> Have you seen this thread and the links there?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/789524/gov2-vs-mojo
> 
> ...


 
 Nice and interesting read, especially the one voice of dissension.  Thanks.


----------



## RhythmicNature

sahmen said:


> Thanks a lot for these impressions.  No pressure at all, but if you would like to share any more of them, they'll be wholeheartedly welcome. Thanks again.


 
  
 In regard to the filters .... 
  
 The green mode (FRM) seems to restore some of the presence while the blue mode (TCM) really controls the transients, particularly in the trebles where it adds just the slightest bit of emphasis. Sometimes, the green mode is a bit splashy in the trebles.  For most songs, i think I like the green mode.
  
 Stray Cat Strut (2000 Digital Remaster) really emphasizes these differences.

 House of the Rising Sun by Five Finger Death Punch is pretty much a wall of compression.  However, the instruments are easily distinguishable and Ivan Moody's rough voice shines through clearly.

 With the gov2, some songs just don't have the impact that I've come to expect, even turned up. "Stompa" by Serena Ryder is an example of this.
  
 Some songs aren't as smooth as I recall with my previous dac (Apogee Groove).  Maybe it's too much precision?  eg.  "Poison and Wine" by the Civil Wars.  ... I'm interested to attach my Uptone Regen + LPS  to see what it does here. I don't believe in all the jitter re-clocking mumbo jumbo but I think the clean power does a lot.  Could be expectation bias, but I always feel like the regen is more relaxing to listen to.


----------



## RhythmicNature

sahmen said:


> Nice and interesting read, especially the one voice of dissension.  Thanks.


 
 Ha!  I haven't been back to that thread in a while.  Thanks for letting me know there was a dissenting voice!   I just replied there.


----------



## Wobulater

If you want to hear the differences small amounts of reverb or added stereo separation can make, Adobe Audition CC is very useful. It is expensive to "rent" now, but I think they give a free trial of all Adobe CC products. If you have a .edu address, the whole CC package is reasonably priced. It is easy to go too far and every piece of music responds differently. For example, mono performances, like many on YouTube, benefit from a little reverb. Added features include the ability to change the sample rate and file format, FLAC, Wave, etc. Of course up-sampled garbage will still sound like garbage.


----------



## cat6man

got my "v2+ has shipped" notice today from lhlabs


----------



## germay0653

I received my V2+ Infinity shipped notice!!


----------



## darinf

Received my V2+ shipping notice today too.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Nice to hear you are receiving your V2+s finally!!


----------



## Larry Ho

Wish everybody enjoy more music, finally.


----------



## upsguys88

my V2+ Infinity is arriving today!


----------



## sahmen

Ok Short and Sweet:
  
 Macbook Pro/Amarra ==>> GOV2 + ==>> Sennheiser HD 800 using a 4-pin XLR balanced connection : This is a winner combo to my ears... I have only been listening for less than 20 minutes, with the V2+ freshly out of the box, mind you...so  I am not considering any burn-in mumbo-jumbo...  All I am saying is that I can recognize a winner when I see (or hear) one, and this is indeed a winner,.with burn in or no burn in.  For now, I am just allowing myself to enjoy it, without bothering to compare it with my other DACs or AMPS...
  
 These are just very initial impressions... I reserve the right to change my mind, even though I do not expect any drastic changes..
  
 Yes, it is a winner indeed!


----------



## sahmen

Hell, it is even doing quite a decent job driving the mighty He-6, although I have to turn the volume quite higher up than before...  There is no distortion...  Background is black...  It can dig deep when required, and yet keep the top end detailed, sparkly, and clean, without making things too peaky or harsh...  This baby has the He-6 under calm control!   Impressive!


----------



## sahmen

This thing has been playing for more than an hour on high gain, and it still remains very cool to the touch...  Not even a hint of warmness...  This is definitely unlike the GO 1000 in that respect.


----------



## gikigill

Excellent with the TH900 and the HD800. Keeps the treble in check on the latter while retaining the musicality.


----------



## darinf

Just took delivery of my V2+ a few minutes ago.
  
 JRiver --> ASIO --> V2+ --> Balanced to Audio Zenith PMx2
  
 VERY early impressions are really good. Straight out of the box it sounds very impressive. Will have to find time to do comparisons with Modi Multibit, Gumby, and PONO.
  
 Seems to have enough power to drive the PMx2's. Bass is strong and good.
  
 I have the gain on high and the volume turned up to -25db to drive the PMx2's.
  
 More impressions to follow...


----------



## sahmen

I listened for much of last night, and had trouble going to sleep because I was too caught up in the listening and test-driving to feel sleepy.  I picked it up again this morning but the unit abruptly stopped working in the middle of a song, after about two hours, and examining the symptoms, I realized the battery had ran out of power, although it was fully charged before I started my listening last night...
  
 I have to say I was under the impression that the unit would be automatically charging when playing through the USB/Data port, but either that is wrong or my unit is faulty...,
  
 So, in order to have the unit charging while playing through the USB/Data connection,, do I need to connect the unit's charging port to another power source using a 2nd USB cable?


----------



## darinf

I saw some people earlier in the thread asking about using an Android phone with a USB C connector, but no one ever responded.
  
 I have a Nexus 6P which has a USB C connector.
  
 Any idea what cable I need to use the V2+ with the Nexus 6P?
  
 Do I need a USB-C to female USB-A OTG cable --> LH Labs USB-A to micro USB cable?
 Or can I use a USB-C to male micro USB cable direct to the V2+?
  
 Does the cable have to be OTG?


----------



## Audio Addict

sahmen said:


> I listened for much of last night, and had trouble going to sleep because I was too caught up in the listening and test-driving to feel sleepy.  I picked it up again this morning but the unit abruptly stopped working in the middle of a song, after about two hours, and examining the symptoms, I realized the battery had ran out of power, although it was fully charged before I started my listening last night...
> 
> I have to say I was under the impression that the unit would be automatically charging when playing through the USB/Data port, but either that is wrong or my unit is faulty...,
> 
> So, in order to have the unit charging while playing through the USB/Data connection,, do I need to connect the unit's charging port to another power source using a 2nd USB cable?




Unfortunately it does not charge at the same time as it is playing. I do not know for sure the playing time but I think 8-12 hours.


----------



## gikigill

Same here,need a USB C for a HTC 10 to V2+ cable.


----------



## Audio Addict

darinf said:


> I saw some people earlier in the thread asking about using an Android phone with a USB C connector, but no one ever responded.
> 
> I have a Nexus 6P which has a USB C connector.
> 
> ...




On my Galaxy S5 and Nexus 10 Tablet, it needs the OTG cable, which I picked up from TTVJ Audio.


----------



## cat6man

mine came in the mail yesterday.
 MOTO XPE phone running UAPP app, OTG cable to v2+, auto recognized by UAPP and working in less than 60seconds and tested playing files at 44k, 96k, 192k and 384k.
 didn't have time to be critical listening but sounded quite fine out of the box with my daughter's sennheisers in single ended mode.
  
 will test next with my balanced JH13proV2 as this is intended to be my 'travel rig'.
  
 very impressed so far.


----------



## dworthington59

I'm using this with a Galaxy 5S:  http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Portable_Cable_p/aat0000200.htm   Works fine.  Red end goes in the phone.


----------



## Larry Ho

Hi, 
  
 Few personal suggestions here.
  
 1. Try not to charge and listening at the same time unless you have nice 5V supply (or Geek LPS) here
 2. Yes. We are fully aware of we need to build a USB "C" to Micro "B" cable. Working on it... Need sometime
 3. You won't be regret when you switch to its balanced output. It's just simply not only 2X awesome!
 4. Different "Digital Modes" will match with different headphone/earbuds and your personal taste. Try that out.
     From 100+ feedbacks I got from many senior audiophile friends. TCM, FRM, SSM all has its supporters. 
 5. Different Android phones seems have quite different USB output architects. Sorry it is hard to predict the result for different phones. But one thing I do found out: Don't play your music when your mobile phone battery is near low or almost dead. The diff output of USB signal simply going down so fast...
  
 Hope these helps!
  
 Larry


----------



## Larry Ho

audio addict said:


> Unfortunately it does not charge at the same time as it is playing. I do not know for sure the playing time but I think 8-12 hours.


 

 It needs 3.5 hours to 4 hours for fully charged. 
  
 Please make sure your USB charger could do 1A current output.
  
 If you use your computer or other 500mA charger, it needs double time...


----------



## bhazard

darinf said:


> I saw some people earlier in the thread asking about using an Android phone with a USB C connector, but no one ever responded.
> 
> I have a Nexus 6P which has a USB C connector.
> 
> ...


 
 You must use a cable, not an adapter.
  
 I was able to get a USB Type C to micro USB cable to work with my HTC 10 and Axon 7.
  
 Something like this will work with the V2+ and USB Audio Player Pro
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UUBRX0Y?gclid=Cj0KEQjwuJu9BRDP_-HN9eXs1_UBEiQAlfW39hiIOj_Mpx6IdEUBx8dJ0UreGg51h3OsyBD5Mf9WB08aAiTp8P8HAQ


----------



## RhythmicNature

larry ho said:


> It needs 3.5 hours to 4 hours for fully charged.
> 
> Please make sure your USB charger could do 1A current output.
> 
> If you use your computer or other 500mA charger, it needs double time...


 
  
 Hi Larry,
  
 I have a few questions.
  
 1) Does the unit use any power from the usb bus?  I thought it would be like the V2 in that it could be run bus powered.

 2) In order to get the cleanest power (when not using the battery) ... where do we hook up our LPS ... to the power in, or should we hook up a bypass to the 5v line on the usb/computer line ... or does it have to be both?

 Thanks!

 Frank.


----------



## CaffeineJunkie

larry ho said:


> 1. Try not to charge and listening at the same time unless you have nice 5V supply (or Geek LPS) here




Is this even possible? People have reported that the charge circuit isn't active when the GOV2+ is on.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

It might be that the consumption is greater than what it charges.
  
 (IDK haven't got a V2 or V2+, I based my experience on GO1K on my smartphone)


----------



## CaffeineJunkie

That will be easy enough to test when mine gets here (currently at Heathrow airport). 

I'll use my USB multimeter and report back.


----------



## Audio Addict

larry ho said:


> It needs 3.5 hours to 4 hours for fully charged.
> 
> Please make sure your USB charger could do 1A current output.
> 
> If you use your computer or other 500mA charger, it needs double time...


 
  
 Larry
  
 Are you indicating you can use the v2+ and still have it accept the charge?  I had mine connected to the charge while playing attached to my tablet and it died.  Disconnected it and just left it to charge and the charge light on the plug went off indicating it was fully charged again.


----------



## RhythmicNature

uh oh ... full charge and my computer no longer recognizes the gov2+.  It doesn't work plugged in (both charge and data) or on battery.  Lights up just fine though.

 I guess I'll check with another device...


----------



## RhythmicNature

rebooting the computer didn't work.  BUT uninstalling the driver and reinstalling did the trick ... in case anybody else runs into the same problem...


----------



## Larry Ho

audio addict said:


> Larry
> 
> Are you indicating you can use the v2+ and still have it accept the charge?  I had mine connected to the charge while playing attached to my tablet and it died.  Disconnected it and just left it to charge and the charge light on the plug went off indicating it was fully charged again.


 

 V2+ could accept charging while you are using it. But the most of current will go to DAC part instead of charging. And if you your charger could not provide around 1A current. Eventually, V2+ will still need a separate charging time.


----------



## germay0653

My V2+ Infinity arrived today.  Initial impressions right out of the box are very, very good.  Using it with an Uptone Audio REGEN right now (will use it with the Revive also) and the level of detail via the SE out to a Burson Conductor (Amp only) are mighty impressive for such a small unit.  Comparing it to my Pulse X infinity it comes very close but not quite that good.  The level of detail and spaciousness of the soundstage are excellent.
  
 I tried it briefly with the IEM-X balanced from the V2+, not through the Burson which is single ended only,and am quite impressed with the price/performance ratio on those also.  One problem for me is my left ear canal.  I can't seem to get a real good seal that stays that way as I typically need custom impressions.  Bass is very good for an IEM, especially since I'm coming from the TH900 which definitely has much more emphasis in the lower registers than most cans.  Midrange performance is also very good. I don't experience the slight midrange dip that comes with the Fostex cans.  Highs are clear and sharp but not strident.
  
 I've yet to use the Etymotic ER4-P's, with custom silicone impressions, I have with it yet.  Hope to get to that in a day or two.
  
 Overall and hopefully, with some more break-in, it will get even better. So far, I'm very pleased.  Thanks Larry!!


----------



## RedJohn456

rhythmicnature said:


> rebooting the computer didn't work.  BUT uninstalling the driver and reinstalling did the trick ... in case anybody else runs into the same problem...


 

 Glad you solved it   Its stuff like this that reminds me why mac is best for audio, never have to deal with drivers!


----------



## stuck limo

Will Geek Out work with Mac or is it Windows only? Thanks!


----------



## sahmen

^^^^Works with my Mac like a charm... Hell, you do not even need to download any drivers... It is literally plug & play.


----------



## stuck limo

sahmen said:


> ^^^^Works with my Mac like a charm... Hell, you do not even need to download any drivers... It is literally plug & play.


 

 Thank you, I have no experience with Mac. I wasn't aware drivers weren't needed. Very cool.


----------



## upsguys88

Can I connect my V2+ infinity to my RWAK100s with some cable? I currently am connecting my RWAK100s to my mojo, but would like to compare the two dacs/amps thanks!


----------



## slim2000

Hey guys,
 I just got my V2+ Infinity but my power button is super stiff and can't be turned on. I am the only one with this problem?


----------



## RhythmicNature

slim2000 said:


> Hey guys,
> I just got my V2+ Infinity but my power button is super stiff and can't be turned on. I am the only one with this problem?



Just making sure you know it's a slider, and not a button?


----------



## slim2000

Haha, yeah
 I tried pushing at first, then sliding and it is not moving with any kind of pressure. My fingers hurt lol


----------



## darinf

slim2000 said:


> Haha, yeah
> I tried pushing at first, then sliding and it is not moving with any kind of pressure. My fingers hurt lol



Another silly question, but you know that the power slider slides "down" to turn on, right? (by down I mean towards the headphone jacks)


----------



## germay0653

darinf said:


> Another silly question, but you know that the power slider slides "down" to turn on, right? (by down I mean towards the headphone jacks)


 

 In order to read the labels, when they're facing directly at you, you have to put the connectors facing up so technically you have to push/slide it up?  Just messing with you darinf!


----------



## slim2000

Okay, I posted a video on youtube to show you guys. I included an unboxing to show you all that is in also. Thanks and please let me know if anyone has the same problems, thanks.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLW34umEiBk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## darinf

slim2000 said:


> Okay, I posted a video on youtube to show you guys. I included an unboxing to show you all that is in also. Thanks and please let me know if anyone has the same problems, thanks.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLW34umEiBk&feature=youtu.be




That doesn't seem right to me. Mine is easy to switch on and off. 

Unfortunately I am pretty sure yours is defective. 

Maybe the case is not aligned properly, or it's bent or something.


----------



## rigo

Pretty easy to switch on and off here too.


----------



## RedJohn456

My oh my, this thing can power my HD600 on low gain
  

  
 Edit: no manual included...okay lemme check the URL for the online manual
  


 oh okay then lol. not helpful haha


----------



## RedJohn456

These sound amazing, but the battery charge out of the box ran out quick. Granted been using it for hours, but I am so used to using the V2 all day that I didn't realize the battery thing might be an issue.. I am contemplating exchanging it for a V2 infinity. Anyone know if those have the new components as well?
  
 The V2+ infinity sounds freaking amazing, better to my ears than the V2 I have. Well done @Mannytorres @Larry Ho  and gang. The battery is the only difference between the V2 Infinity and V2+ Infinity right?
  
 Is there anyway to run the V2+ on USB power alone?


----------



## darinf

bhazard said:


> You must use a cable, not an adapter.
> 
> I was able to get a USB Type C to micro USB cable to work with my HTC 10 and Axon 7.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the link.
 The cable linked above does work with my USB-C Nexus 6P.
 I also tried these adapters/cables using the USB cable that came with the GO V2+:
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017XARUKC
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DU2L7RY
  
 They both worked too. So I guess an OTG cable is not required as far as I can tell.
  
 I did have to use USB Audio Player Pro to get my phone to recognize and play through the GO V2+.
 None of the audio from other apps will play through the V2+ unless I launch and play something on USBAPP first. Then even if I quit USBAPP, audio from other apps will play through the V2+.


----------



## sahmen

@RedJohn456 : The manual recommends giving it a full charge out of the box before using it for the first time, so if you skipped that initial charge, then it is possible you may well have shortened the length of playtime that first time around.  If that is the case, then you should probably give it that full charge first. i.e charge it in switched-off mode, until the green charging light goes off, and then start rocking it over again.  It is the only way to determine how long one full charge will really last you


----------



## Joeybgood

sahmen said:


> ^^^ The manual recommends giving it a full charge out of the box before using it for the first time, so if you skipped that initial charge, then it is possible you may well have shortened the length of playtime that first time aroud.  If that is the case, then you should probably give it that full charge first. i.e charge it in switched off mode, until the green charging light goes off, and then start rocking it over again.  It is the only way to determine how long one full charge will really last you


 
 It seems like I pre-ordered mine.......another LIFEtime ago!! Stilllll waiting.. I used the 'clear it from my mind' tactic for the past several months but now that many people are getting theirs I am getting a weeeeee bit impatient again... soon.. maybe


----------



## sahmen

joeybgood said:


> It seems like I pre-ordered mine.......another LIFEtime ago!! Stilllll waiting.. I used the 'clear it from my mind' tactic for the past several months but now that many people are getting theirs I am getting a weeeeee bit impatient again... soon.. maybe


 
 I know exactly that feeling as I was in the same situation a few days ago...  Luckily, listening to the unit itself has brought a lot of my enthusiasm back... Hopefully, you will experience similar satisfaction too, when you finally have your unit in hand; hopefully


----------



## Joeybgood

sahmen said:


> I know exactly that feeling as I was in the same situation a few days ago...  Luckily, listening to the unit itself has brought a lot of my enthusiasm back... Hopefully, you will experience similar satisfaction too, when you finally have your unit in hand; hopefully


 
 I'm sure I will but MAN what an incredibly long and discombulated cluster of a campaign they've run yet again. I've got plenty of 'toys' to keep my ears happy in the interim so... que sera sera


----------



## sahmen

joeybgood said:


> I'm sure I will but MAN what an incredibly long and discombulated cluster of a campaign they've run yet again. I've got plenty of 'toys' to keep my ears happy in the interim so... que sera sera


 
 Agreed about the "long and discombulated" part, but I guess the arrival of my unit has placed me in a relatively forgiving state of mind.  Some kind of long soul-searching and housecleaning would seem to be in order here for the makers of this product, but I am not one to prolong a dispute when the other party have fulfilled their bargain, however belatedly... It is great that you have "other toys" to keep you happy as you await your delivery
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope it arrives sooner rather than later.


----------



## Joeybgood

sahmen said:


> Agreed about the "long and discombulated" part, but I guess the arrival of my unit has placed me in a relatively forgiving state of mind.  Some kind of long soul-searching and housecleaning would seem to be in order here for the makers of this product, but I am not one to prolong a dispute when the other party have fulfilled their bargain, however belatedly... It is great that you have "other toys" to keep you happy as you await your delivery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Tks Patrick! me too !


----------



## perdigao

I've also left the V2+ Infinity connected to the computer's USB and after it been fully charged: the v2+ is not recognize by the OS anymore !!! I am on Windows 10 64 bits with the latest LH driver (3.26)


----------



## runningwitit

joeybgood said:


> I'm sure I will but MAN what an incredibly long and discombulated cluster of a campaign they've run yet again. I've got plenty of 'toys' to keep my ears happy in the interim so... que sera sera


Dude, it's coming next week. I wasn't even expecting to receive a notice as early as I did, but I received it Tuesday and it will be here tomorrow ! Be just a little more patient and you'll be just as surprised as me!!


----------



## perdigao

perdigao said:


> I've also left the V2+ Infinity connected to the computer's USB and after it been fully charged: the v2+ is not recognize by the OS anymore !!! I am on Windows 10 64 bits with the latest LH driver (3.26)


 
 Please disregard ... BIOS issue  (Big Idiot Operating the System)!


----------



## Joeybgood

runningwitit said:


> Dude, it's coming next week. I wasn't even expecting to receive a notice as early as I did, but I received it Tuesday and it will be here tomorrow ! Be just a little more patient and you'll be just as surprised as me!!


 
 that would be an awesomely unexpected surprise. Here's hoping !!


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> These sound amazing, but the battery charge out of the box ran out quick. Granted been using it for hours, but I am so used to using the V2 all day that I didn't realize the battery thing might be an issue.. I am contemplating exchanging it for a V2 infinity. Anyone know if those have the new components as well?
> 
> The V2+ infinity sounds freaking amazing, better to my ears than the V2 I have. Well done @Mannytorres
> @Larry Ho
> ...




Interesting observations Tamal. Can't wait to test out the V2+ Infinity myself


----------



## runningwitit

peter123 said:


> Interesting observations Tamal. Can't wait to test out the V2+ Infinity myself


Ditto dude. I have the pulse SE and I know it won't sound as good as the pulse, but I know it will still be bad ass!! I can't sleep because of all the anticipation!!


----------



## mtruong34

runningwitit said:


> Ditto dude. I have the pulse SE and I know it won't sound as good as the pulse, but I know it will still be bad ass!! I can't sleep because of all the anticipation!!




Huh ???


----------



## runningwitit

mtruong34 said:


> Huh ???





mtruong34 said:


> Huh ???


i was a little more sleepy than I figured, sorry for being so incomplete! I am saying the V2+ Infinity probably won't sound as good as my Signature Edition Pulse, but it should still be a major ass kicker! I couldn't sleep last night because the V2+ Infinity is being delivered today and the anticipation is killing me!!! I can't wait to test drive the Infinity myself!!! Hope this time I'm a lot clearer with this transmission, waiting for the mailman as we speak!! Good day friend!!!!!


----------



## germay0653

runningwitit said:


> i was a little more sleepy than I figured, sorry for being so incomplete! I am saying the V2+ Infinity probably won't sound as good as my Signature Edition Pulse, but it should still be a major ass kicker! I couldn't sleep last night because the V2+ Infinity is being delivered today and the anticipation is killing me!!! I can't wait to test drive the Infinity myself!!! Hope this time I'm a lot clearer with this transmission, waiting for the mailman as we speak!! Good day friend!!!!!


 

 ​It'll sound quite good but not as good as your Pulse SE.  I have the Pulse X Infinity and the V2+ Infinity gets close but not quite as good.  For a battery powered portable, it's damn good though.


----------



## mtruong34

Wow. I can't believe people would think to compare V2+ infinity to Pulse infinity or even Pulse Signature. If that's the case, can't wait for my V2+ SE.


----------



## mscott58

mtruong34 said:


> Wow. I can't believe people would think to compare V2+ infinity to Pulse infinity or even Pulse Signature. If that's the case, can't wait for my V2+ SE.


 
 They are closer than you would think!


----------



## peter123

Although I don't have the Pulse I'm getting a bunch of other amp/dac combos in the range $250-500 in the near future for a project that I'm working on. Should be a good opportunity for some multi comparisons


----------



## runningwitit

When the V2+ Infinity is powered on, does the power light stay illuminated during full operation? 

To anyone who may know, what would happen if someone attached the charger to the wrong port on the Infinity V2+?


----------



## perdigao

Received my V2+ Infinity:
  
 Tested it with Roxanne iem from JH Audio and a Silver Dragon cable from Moon Audio (balanced).  Sounds great!!!  So far, I have only used it with my computer because a cable for my Iphone will come from the other side of the World and take a couple of weeks to get here (cable with built in CCK chip). 
  
 Balanced sounds way better than single-ended!!! 
  
 Question:

 Would the new AK70 work as source for the Geek Out V2?  Any other recommendations for source on that price range $500 to $700?  I know I can use my iPhone, but it doesn't have enough space and I was looking for something else.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## runningwitit

Received my V2+ yesterday and finally plugged it up to my computer, listening in balanced mode, and all I can say is WOW!! This Infinity is so much fun to listen to. I can't remember a woman that's made me feel so good , so emotional WOW!!!


----------



## perdigao

Tested the V2+ Infinity for hours and I believe the balanced output sound quality is as good as the Pulse X Infinity.  Loving it ... Now I have to figure out a good portable source for it ...  

 PS.:  I do own one Pulse X Inifinity also ...


----------



## runningwitit

perdigao said:


> Tested the V2+ Infinity for hours and I believe the balanced output sound quality is as good as the Pulse X Infinity.  Loving it ... Now I have to figure out a good portable source for it ...
> 
> 
> PS.:  I do own one Pulse X Inifinity also ...


I've been looking at the Lg v 10 h961n.. Check it out and tell me what you think!


----------



## RhythmicNature

I've been loving my unit, but one thing that has been driving me nuts ... sometimes, when I first plug the V2+ in to my PC, it defaults to 100% and has nearly blown my ears off several times.  I feel like it could be damaging to both my easy-to-drive el-8s  AND to my ears.  I imagine this is just a driver fix ... but UGH my ears hurt!!!


----------



## perdigao

runningwitit said:


> I've been looking at the Lg v 10 h961n.. Check it out and tell me what you think!


 
 It looks great! I've decided to take my chances with the Onkyo DP-X1 as the source for the V2+ Infinity...  Will report how it worked once I receive the DP-X1 and the otg cable!


----------



## runningwitit

perdigao said:


> It looks great! I've decided to take my chances with the Onkyo DP-X1 as the source for the V2+ Infinity...  Will report how it worked once I receive the DP-X1 and the otg cable!


So will the dp-X1's amplifier will be inactive when using the V2+ infinity? That looks good to me also, I just might look into this one myself! I knew somehow I was way off with the cell phone, but thanks for the enlightment!!


----------



## Wobulater

Are you using Windows? I had the same experience until I went into playback devices and chose the V2+ as the default player under speakers. Then you can look at playback device properties and set the bit size and sample rate to as high as 32 bits and 192000 Hz.


----------



## Wobulater

The comment regarding high volume when first plugged in was for RythmicNature if using Windows PC.


----------



## Wobulater

The V2+ is so revealing that different copies of the same song can be easily heard. For example, on YouTube, Tim Buckley's "Once I Was" sounds different depending on who placed it on the site. The best sounding one by far is by Warner Music Group. They must have used their master tape it's so much better than the rest.

https://youtu.be/5v2ZDc5DZLY


----------



## Taggerung

I've been looking for a battery powered DAC with all connections on one side of the device for portability reasons. Narrowed it down to: thebit Opus#11, and GO V2+. My question is, when connected to a separate amp (Vorzuge duo), will the GO V2+ still draw power from it's own battery or from the source (LG V10)? My ODAC cuts my phone's battery life by about half.
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wobulater

I believe that the V2+ only draws power from its own battery, never from a USB source.


----------



## peter123

wobulater said:


> I believe that the V2+ only draws power from its own battery, never from a USB source.


 
 That's the way I understand it as well (for bettter or worse).


----------



## Taggerung

Would the battery life improve when using just the DAC?


----------



## peter123

taggerung said:


> Would the battery life improve when using just the DAC?




Theoretically it should but my unit has not arrived yet so I haven't been able to test it for myself. 

Maybe someone else can confirm?


----------



## germay0653

​V2+ has separate USB connections.  One, USB C, for the data stream which goes to the DAC and one, USB Micro B,for charging purposes only.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

taggerung said:


> I've been looking for a battery powered DAC with all connections on one side of the device for portability reasons. Narrowed it down to: thebit Opus#11, and GO V2+. My question is, when connected to a separate amp (Vorzuge duo), will the GO V2+ still draw power from it's own battery or from the source (LG V10)? My ODAC cuts my phone's battery life by about half.
> Thanks in advance.


 
  
 As Peter have said, theoretically yes.
  
 Curious about amping with a Vorzuge though.
  
 Have a GO1K and tried to set it up with my Headstage 4G. On my tests, GO's amp unit is better than the 4G so I forego of combining it with an amp. Therefore never had an opportunity to test the battery drain of the DAC section of a GO1k.
  
 Please do have your impressions on combining it with the Vorzuge.  I'm curious on the amp section of the V2+ will hold its own as compared to a dedicated one like Vorzuge.
  
 Thanks!
  
 Michael


----------



## RhythmicNature

germay0653 said:


> ​V2+ has separate USB connections.  One, USB C, for the data stream which goes to the DAC and one, USB Micro B,for charging purposes only.




I think you will find they are both USB micro B.



wobulater said:


> Are you using Windows? I had the same experience until I went into playback devices and chose the V2+ as the default player under speakers. Then you can look at playback device properties and set the bit size and sample rate to as high as 32 bits and 192000 Hz.




Yes, I'm using Window 10 but the unit was already set to the default device. I try not to set windows to upsample, typically.


----------



## Wobulater

rhythmicnature said:


> I think you will find they are both USB micro B.
> Yes, I'm using Window 10 but the unit was already set to the default device. I try not to set windows to upsample, typically.




I think the Windows default is 16 bit, 44100 Hz, so the V2+ would not be able to take advantage of higher fidelity sources. The white LEDs indicating higher sample rates would not light up.


----------



## germay0653

rhythmicnature said:


> I think you will find they are both USB micro B.
> Yes, I'm using Window 10 but the unit was already set to the default device. I try not to set windows to upsample, typically.


 

 ​You're correct.  My apologies.  I was confusing it with the Revive.


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> That's the way I understand it as well (for bettter or worse).


 
  
 Yeah my only gripe with it. Thing sounds good enough that I am willing to overlook it 
  


taggerung said:


> Would the battery life improve when using just the DAC?


 

 I am not aware of any method to get true line out, so the amplifier will always be used no matter what. Unless its an option I am not aware of?


----------



## Taggerung

redjohn456 said:


> I am not aware of any method to get true line out, so the amplifier will always be used no matter what. Unless its an option I am not aware of?


 
 Is that the case with all portable dac/amp combos? I'm wondering why there aren't any portable standalone battery powered dacs when there are standalone desktop dacs.


----------



## RedJohn456

taggerung said:


> Is that the case with all portable dac/amp combos? I'm wondering why there aren't any portable standalone battery powered dacs when there are standalone desktop dacs.


 

 No, I am referring to the V2+ in this case. There are plenty of portable amp/dacs with line out such as the FiiO E17K, my other portable amp/dac. However, my understanding is that at higher volumes out of the V2 it essentially acts as a line out, and given how clean the signal is, double amping won't be an issue. Chord Mojo does a similar line level out signal. 

 However you are still not bypassing the amplifier portion in those cases. The V2+ sounds so good that I don't find the need to use another amp as it drives my hard to drive cans easily on low gain. But then again I use it with my laptop only and I don't intend to use it portably.


----------



## runningwitit

redjohn456 said:


> No, I am referring to the V2+ in this case. There are plenty of portable amp/dacs with line out such as the FiiO E17K, my other portable amp/dac. However, my understanding is that at higher volumes out of the V2 it essentially acts as a line out, and given how clean the signal is, double amping won't be an issue. Chord Mojo does a similar line level out signal.
> 
> 
> However you are still not bypassing the amplifier portion in those cases. The V2+ sounds so good that I don't find the need to use another amp as it drives my hard to drive cans easily on low gain. But then again I use it with my laptop only and I don't intend to use it portably.


I agree, the V2+ has plenty of power and sounds delicious!


----------



## cxb1

I finally got my v2+ today: after having to wait 2 weeks for it's journey to the UK, though customs and about 20 miles from Heathrow. USPS's tracking was abysmal once outside the States. It even claimed to have "delivered" - when it hadn't. 

I had to go collect it from a mailing facility, or wait another 2 days.....I'm seeing a pattern of lies, it's quite depressing. Still: "Never ascribe to malice that which is adequately explained by incompetence". A pattern of incompetence then.

Nothing incompetent about the sound coming out of the V2+, on balanced output. Even without burn-in. 

At the volumes I use it at, with high-gain, and Sennheiser phones, it only gets mildly warm - I think the air vents are probably not needed in my use case, and I'm measuring a max of 0.6A (at 5v), or 3w, at the power input while playing. The air vents actually represent a bit of a hazard on the desktop, in case of spills. 

So; worth the money: YES. Worth the hassle: NO.


----------



## fullranger

It's a shame to see so many people trashing the geek out company. These seem to be the same members who then come back to say how amazing the product is.
Don't blame a small company for your problems tracking a product through international delivery channels, and then pile on the blame by complaining that you had to drive 20 miles to pick it up in another country to save 2 days wait time from your own postal service. 
The head-fi community does not need to read endless posts griping about a company that seems to be working hard to deliver a quality product, and then laying on the blame even thicker for variables beyond their control.
Suck it up and enjoy your excellent audio equipment.
I'm sure Larry and the rest of the Geek Out people would benefit from less backbiting and amateurish bashing as they try to make a living.
Just my thoughts from a frustrated perspective.
Sincerely,
Fullranger


----------



## fullranger

... And you shouldn't be spilling your apple juice on audio equipment either. That's why mommy tells you to use your sippy cup and stay in your high chair!


----------



## cxb1

Dear Fullranger,

I was being extremely mild in my comments! That wasn't a trashing. 
Most of the trashing comments were directed at USPS. 

Some time ago, like you, I would have given LHLabs the benefit of the doubt. 
No longer.

If you like them, stay with them, enjoy the experience.

I hope everyone else gets their devices and enjoys them too. 

My comment on air vents is a mild suggestion that they might re-think their need. 
Your comments, on the other hand, had little positive content.


----------



## fullranger

USPS delivered to the border. I didn't mean to come off as positive. Just want people to stop bashing a company for startup hiccups. 
The vents are there for a reason, and I will stay with Geek Out.
Otherwise, I'm done venting, and thank you for your support of an American company!


----------



## senorx12562

I cannot tell you how many times I have had to uninstall and reinstall the drivers for my pulse to get it to work, starting with any time it is powered down, outages, accidental unplugging, hitting the power switch by mistake when giving it the old reach-around, etc. Doesn't always work either. I've even shelved the thing because I am so frustrated with it, only to come back to it because it sounds so good. Reminds me of most of my exes, except it was way cheaper.


----------



## aetheriality

if i use a trrs to trrs extender on my GOV2+, will it still work?im talking about this one http://hosatech.com/product/mhe-158/ my headphone has a balanced trrs plug.


----------



## wingsounds13

For whatever reason, the Pulse _*can be*_ a finicky little beast. More so than the Geek Out it seems. LH Labs does need to work on designing for reliability. It is curious how some units work reliably and others seem unfixable. More curious is that some individuals have trouble with multiple units, either through replacements for chronically bad and unfixable units or through multiple units purchased. 

I have had good luck with the infinity that I received, although I may never do a firmware upgrade for fear of breaking it. I do hope that LH Labs is getting a grip on designing for reliability as I am still awaiting arrival of a Source and two Waves. Both are more complex designs than the Pulse. Fortunately, the GOv2 seems to have fewer problems, so perhaps they are improving.

On another note, yes... dealing with LH Labs and their crowd funded/designed projects is exquisitely frustrating. Worse yet is there continuing extreme lack of competence in planning and production once the product design is completed. I have a very hard time understanding how people from thw campaigns can still be awaiting delivery of Pulse Infinities and Vi DACs, since both of those designs have been finished for some time now and shipping began _only_ months ago for the Vi and *many* months ago even for the Infinity v2.

Even as patient as I am I would be hard pressed to engage in another crowd funding project with LH Labs. I sincerely wish them success, but at this point they have a long way to go to get there.

J.P.


----------



## wingsounds13

All that, and I failed to mention that I am still considering acquisition of a Geek Out v2+. Questions about reliability are admittedly a part of the decision, although only a small part. Interesting products coming from a small company that could be doing things a lot better than they are at this time...

J.P.


----------



## perdigao

aetheriality said:


> if i use a trrs to trrs extender on my GOV2+, will it still work?im talking about this one http://hosatech.com/product/mhe-158/ my headphone has a balanced trrs plug.


 
 Yes, it most likely will ! I've had a chance to try some extensions converters with my cables and the V2+ and all of them worked just fine.  The one I use the most is 3.5 TRRS to 2.5TRRS cable and it works awesome  (I have a bunch of cables terminated in 2.5 TRRS!!!


----------



## perdigao

Just got my Onkyo DP-X1 to use as a source for the V2+ Infinity.  Now, I just need the OTG cable to hook them up (should be here on Friday) ... Also waiting on a cable to use w/ the iPhone as source.

 The Onkyo DP-X1 sounded like crap in comparission with the V2+   Probably needs break-in and I am seriously spoiled by the V2+ !

 Both my PM-3 and Roxannes sounds amazing with the V2+ in balanced using Silver Dragon cables. Not sure who in the combination gets the credit, but it has been a while since I've enjoyed music so much!! 
  
 Cheers!


----------



## aetheriality

can we use both audio output at the same time?


----------



## darinf

aetheriality said:


> can we use both audio output at the same time?


 
 N0.
  
 That's why they give you that red plug so one output is always plugged to prevent you from plugging in two headphones at once.
  
 The instruction sheet that comes with it also says to never connect both outputs at the same time.
  
 Not sure what might happen, but it's pretty clear it's not advised.


----------



## fullranger

The with the red plug is for balanced connection. If you plug a regular jack in that hole it's possible to damage the unit.
The plug for regular and balanced headphones are different in that there is one more black ring on the balanced plug jack. That is a TRRS connection...


----------



## aetheriality

I have tried both audio outputs and my personal experience has been that SE had a more "3D" sound with chunky mids and beautiful vocals, while balanced was more spacious and revealed more sounds from the music.


----------



## fullranger

I meant to type correctly in my last post. Here goes...
 The output with the red plug in it is for use with balanced headphones. The proper jack to insert in this hole has three black bands, and is called a TRRS jack. The case may indicate BAL beside that hole, as it is on the Geek Out V2.
 The other hole may be marked SE. This is the one to use with a regular headphone jack with two black bands.
 I read on another thread that if you insert a regular (SE) jack into the balanced (BAL) hole it can possibly cause damage.
 The reason they inserted the red plug in the balanced hole is to deter users from using the wrong hole, as most headphones are probably not equipped with a balanced (TRRS) jack.
 I hope this helps.
  
 In the event you want to share your head-fi music with a friend I would suggest getting a commonly available splitter for use with the SE output hole. You can check the many online retailers for this inexpensive item.


----------



## Cryok95

I recently picked up one of these. 

I have a few questions for you guys. 
1. What's the usual charging time for the GOv2+? Any idea what is the charging specs? 5V 0.5A?
2. How is your battery life so far? 
3. I noticed in the manual, Larry mentioned that you should keep the unit on whilst it charges to keep the components warm for optimal sound. I've tried this myself but my unit just ran out of battery instead. I suspect running current > charging current. Thoughts?


----------



## Cryok95

An update on question 1.

I just remembered I had a USB charging monitor lying around somewhere in my room... So I measured the charging specs myself. 5v 1.0A if anyone is curious.


----------



## cxb1

A question for you hifi buffs:
  
 I'm using the v2+, but I don't think I've got JRiver configured properly. There's a JRiver guide for the GOv1 on LHLabs, which I've largely followed, but I don't think I'm getting native 2xDSD working properly. Here are the symptoms:
  
 Genuine 2xDSD .dsf file (purchased). Shows up as 11,289kb/s in the JRiver player/library.
 In Audio, I've got bitstream selected. LHLabs WASAPI driver selected
 In DSP Studio, I've selected 2xDSD output encoding (needs ASIO and 2xDSD DAC)
  
 BUT
 The LHLabs Control Panel shows 352800 Hz
 AND the lights on the v2 are:
 Lowest (2x) White on
 Highest (DSD) Blue on
 all others off.
  
 So this might be 2xDSD over 8xDoP (352kHz) ??
  
 There's a Light Harmonic ASIO driver, but when I select that, (in accordance to the JRiver recommendation to have ASIO and 2xDSD DAC), I get ear-splitting mush.
 Not just mush, but the Control Panel indicates that the bit rate is now in the DSD range (eg 5.6 MHz), but it's always 2x less (ie divide by 2) relative to the file being played. So the 11.2MHz file gets 'played' (mushed) at 5.6 MHz, the 5.6 MHz file at 2.8 MHz.
  
 Any suggestions?


----------



## perdigao

I have been able to pair the V2+ with the Onkyo DP-X1 using an OTG cable (Eventhough both ends of the OTG cable looks the same, it seems there is only one way it would work). 
  
 I was also able to get it to work with my Iphone with an expensive cable from Ebay ($110).  It sounds awesome no matter the source ...


----------



## perdigao

cxb1 said:


> A question for you hifi buffs:
> 
> I'm using the v2+, but I don't think I've got JRiver configured properly. There's a JRiver guide for the GOv1 on LHLabs, which I've largely followed, but I don't think I'm getting native 2xDSD working properly. Here are the symptoms:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can't help you ! But if it is any consolation, I get the same ear-splitting mush with ASIO ... For now, I am only using the WASAPI driver ...


----------



## perdigao

cryok95 said:


> I recently picked up one of these.
> 
> I have a few questions for you guys.
> 1. What's the usual charging time for the GOv2+? Any idea what is the charging specs? 5V 0.5A?
> ...


 
  
 I haven't measured the charging time, but I left the V2+ all night playing to burn it in and it lasted a good 11 hours playing FLAC and DSD from my computer to a balanced headphone with low gain (blue).  The charge port was not connected to anything ... After about 11 hours, it just died ... I was able to turn it on again, but it was clear that the battery was empty ...


----------



## scootermafia

Mine died within 24 hours of owning it.  9 days in with the support ticket and no response, no response to emails either.  It's possible they've cut and run with the money based on this behavior, or there's nobody left on the payroll to answer email.


----------



## germay0653

cxb1 said:


> A question for you hifi buffs:
> 
> I'm using the v2+, but I don't think I've got JRiver configured properly. There's a JRiver guide for the GOv1 on LHLabs, which I've largely followed, but I don't think I'm getting native 2xDSD working properly. Here are the symptoms:
> 
> ...


 

 Make sure Bitstream is set to Yes (DSD)
  
 Also, to my knowledge, the V2+ cannot decode "native" DSD so you have to select one of the "(1, 2)xDSD over DoP format" options.


----------



## perdigao

germay0653 said:


> Make sure Bitstream is set to Yes (DSD)
> 
> Also, to my knowledge, the V2+ cannot decode "native" DSD so you have to select one of the "(1, 2)xDSD over DoP format" options.


 
 I think you are correct ... I've just try "native" with my Onkyo DP-X1 and it was no go  All worked fine with DoP!


----------



## perdigao

scootermafia said:


> Mine died within 24 hours of owning it.  9 days in with the support ticket and no response, no response to emails either.  It's possible they've cut and run with the money based on this behavior, or there's nobody left on the payroll to answer email.


 
 It doesn't turn on at all? Or are you having problems with the computer not detecting it?


----------



## stuck limo

Has anyone used the Geek Out V2 or 2A or V2+ with the Audioquest Jitterbug? Thoughts or impressions if so?


----------



## cxb1

perdigao said:


> I think you are correct ... I've just try "native" with my Onkyo DP-X1 and it was no go  All worked fine with DoP!


 
  
 Yes, I've got these drivers working (mostly) under JRiver, BUT I never see the DSD rates in the LH Control Panel: it's always running at 352800. 
 The only time I've seen the MUCH higher bitrates, is when I've had loud mush coming into my ears: (definitely hang the phones round the neck while experimenting....)
  
 If you think you've got native DSD or DSD over DoP, can someone please check the LH Control Panel, and see the rate it's detecting?
  
 Sorry, I forgot to mention: I'm using JRiver 21
  
 Thanks.


----------



## germay0653

scootermafia said:


> Mine died within 24 hours of owning it.  9 days in with the support ticket and no response, no response to emails either.  It's possible they've cut and run with the money based on this behavior, or there's nobody left on the payroll to answer email.


 

 ​Sorry to hear that Peter.  Response back has been slow.  Not sure what's going on with that.


----------



## aetheriality

how did it die?


----------



## stuck limo

scootermafia said:


> Mine died within 24 hours of owning it.  9 days in with the support ticket and no response, no response to emails either.  It's possible they've cut and run with the money based on this behavior, or there's nobody left on the payroll to answer email.


 

 Make sure it's not the USB cable that died. That's what happened with me. I thought the DAC died but it was the supplied cable.


----------



## runningwitit

Is there a difference 





perdigao said:


> I have been able to pair the V2+ with the Onkyo DP-X1 using an OTG cable (Eventhough both ends of the OTG cable looks the same, it seems there is only one way it would work).
> 
> I was also able to get it to work with my Iphone with an expensive cable from Ebay ($110).  It sounds awesome no matter the source ...


Is there a difference in the sound from the iPhone to the dp? Which sounds the best to you? I think it's cool you got that rascal!!


----------



## cxb1

Anyone got Native DSD working yet? 
  
 What's the secret? 
  

  
  
 This quotes "it has to play real 32 bit / 384 kHz PCM audio and DSD128 natively."
  
 It's possible, of course, that Windows doesn't support this, but I'd assumed the driver would.
 Regards,


----------



## germay0653

cxb1 said:


> Anyone got Native DSD working yet?
> 
> What's the secret?
> 
> ...


 

 I believe there will be a subsequent firmware release that will allow native DSD.


----------



## cxb1

Thanks for that info.
  
 You've just saved me from going on some completely fruitless exercise: I'll concentrate on DSD over DoP.


----------



## perdigao

runningwitit said:


> Is there a difference
> Is there a difference in the sound from the iPhone to the dp? Which sounds the best to you? I think it's cool you got that rascal!!


 
  
 No difference that I could notice !!!  Bouth sounded amazing!!!  And I did compare same tracks and on both devices ...
  
 The biggest difference is that on the Onkyo I can carry 464Gb of music and I can try to come up with nice/clean way of permanently connecting it to the V2+ (looking for ideas).  
  
 In the end, I will not use the $110 cable I've ordered to connect the iPhone to the V2+ and will sell it (bought it on Ebay before deciding to get the Onkyo).


----------



## perdigao

cxb1 said:


> Anyone got Native DSD working yet?
> 
> What's the secret?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I did ...  What "Native" means is that the V2+ doesn't conver DSD files to PCM before transforming it to analog (a lot of old DACs do that).
  
 Based on my limited knowledge, this is how it works with my PC as the Source:
  
 PC DSD is read ===>  DoP transport the exact DSD payload read over PCM ==>  DAC receive the PCM payload and reassemble the original DSD payload transfered ==> V2+ DAC converts it to Analog
  
 or
  
 MUSIC.DSF is read on PC  ===>  MUSIC.DSF is transfered using PCM as the transport but it not converted to PCM  ==>  MUSIC.DSF inside V2+ ==> Analog sound
  
 In other words, using DoP, you are still playing the native/original DSD file on your DAC.  That transport method does not degrade the original payload! What it does is use the PCM as the transport layer/carrier. 
  
 Analogy:
  
 PCM = Ford Tundra
 DSD = Large Truck
  
 Large Truck is loaded at the PC  ==>   We Break that Large truck in 10 Ford Tundra loads ==>  DAC receives the 10 Ford Tundra loads and put it back into a Large Truck  ==> Conversion to Analog is processed.
  
 Hope this helps and anyone feel free to correct if my limited knowledge is incorrect ...


----------



## Wobulater

germay0653 said:


> I believe there will be a subsequent firmware release that will allow native DSD.




Using Adobe Audition the maximum output format for the V2+ is shown to be 32 bits and 192000 Hz. Jriver 21 won't play anything above DoP at 24 bits and 176000 Hz.

A week ago I opened a support ticket to verify the Windows drivers. I have heard nothing since. So much for 24 hour response. I think the current drivers do not support DSD.


----------



## Audio Addict

Sometimes you worry when things go silent. Not sure what is going on.


----------



## germay0653

wobulater said:


> Using Adobe Audition the maximum output format for the V2+ is shown to be 32 bits and 192000 Hz. Jriver 21 won't play anything above DoP at 24 bits and 176000 Hz.
> 
> A week ago I opened a support ticket to verify the Windows drivers. I have heard nothing since. So much for 24 hour response. I think the current drivers do not support DSD.


 

 Using JRiver 22 on Windows 10 and I'm able to upsample everything to 2xDSD over DoP, essentially DSD 128 (Bit depth is 32 bit Integer and sample rate is 352800 Hz).


----------



## perdigao

I've upgraded to JRiver 22 on Windows 10 (thanks Germay0653, I did not know it was out) and got the ASIO Driver working perfectly!  I am using JRiver 22, Latest ASIO Driver and DoP. 
  
 I think I see what CBX1 was saying though ... He is saying that rates above 352,800 Hz are being downsampled to 352,800 Hz:
  
 JRiver 22:
  

  
 LH Control Panel:
  

  
 DSD128 files that are 5.6 MHz are being played at 352,800 Hz or 1xDSD ...   I believe that's the issue CBX1 was raising and I agree with him!  I will keep trying different things here!


----------



## cxb1

To be honest, I really don't know what I'm looking at. For example, while initially surprised that I was seeing 352800 Hz in the LH Control Panel, which implied everything was being downsampled, it may be that DoP MEANS that the control panel is detecting the 8x PCM wrapper at 352800Hz, while the content is at 1xDSD or  2xDSD (ie the V2+ hardware signals with the DSD LED on). If that makes sense.
  
 We really don't know what is going on. 
 I HAVE seen the full 2xDSD bitrate in the Control Panel, but as I said previously, the headphone output was painfully loud mush.
  
 The ES9018 specs are very little help either: they are very coy about what audio signals can be processed with each type of input, and only mention 384K as the only limit of frequency. DSD is mentioned, but it's not stated whether it's native or DoP, etc.
http://www.esstech.com/index.php/en/products/sabre-digital-analog-converters/sabre-hifi-mobile-dacs/sabre-hifi-stereo-dacs/es9018k2m/
  
 Regards


----------



## perdigao

cxb1 said:


> To be honest, I really don't know what I'm looking at. For example, while initially surprised that I was seeing 352800 Hz in the LH Control Panel, which implied everything was being downsampled, it may be that DoP MEANS that the control panel is detecting the 8x PCM wrapper at 352800Hz, while the content is at 1xDSD or  2xDSD (ie the V2+ hardware signals with the DSD LED on). If that makes sense.
> 
> We really don't know what is going on.
> I HAVE seen the full 2xDSD bitrate in the Control Panel, but as I said previously, the headphone output was painfully loud mush.
> ...


 
  
 You might be correct and what we see might be the transport wrapper ...  Or a limitation on the DoP ...
  
 Just as test, I've tried the exact same thing with my Oppo HA-2 and got the same result using ASIO and DoP - 352800 Hz on the Oppo control panel. 
  
 But when I've used ASIO and native DSD bitstreaming  (DoP Disabled), the Oppo HA-2 reported the full 5644800 Hz:
  

  

  
 The main question on my mind now is:  Does the V2+ supports native DSD bitstreaming with ASIO (and we need an updated ASIO driver)?  Or is it DoP only?


----------



## cxb1

Thanks,

That was a very useful comparison.


----------



## Wobulater

perdigao said:


> You might be correct and what we see might be the transport wrapper ...  Or a limitation on the DoP ...
> 
> Just as test, I've tried the exact same thing with my Oppo HA-2 and got the same result using ASIO and DoP - 352800 Hz on the Oppo control panel.
> 
> ...




One question is which sounds better? I wonder if there is a point where no improvements in sound can be heard? For example for a given piece of music is 4xDSD ASIO better than 2xDSD DoP or even 32bit, 196000Hz PCM. I think it would depend on the original recording format whether up or down rezing begins to have an effect. For example up rezing an MP3 file to DSD bit streaming isn't going to make it sound any better.

Of course we want to make sure our LH Labs DAC can perform at the maximum specs.


----------



## cxb1

"Which sounds better?" ---  Aaahhh,  the constant question.
  
 I think people need to trust their own ears. Is there something you don't like about what you're hearing? Is it the recording or the equipment? If you think it's the equipment, then you're still "on the quest". After that point, you have to trust what others you DO trust, say. Actually head-fi is a pretty good place for those opinions.
  
 I did come across a long discussion about whether anything could be gained above 44kHz CD - there are some who would argue the theoretical point of recording accuracy only requiring 2x the listening range (Nyquist point). Eventually, one recording engineer who had worked in the major DSD-recording studios, said that in his opinion, 2xDSD was the first time he had become comfortable with the quality of digital recording v. ANALOG recording!!!
  
 Personally, I think it's the whole chain that counts, with increasing sensitivity to the front end of the chain.
  
 What LHLabs brings, is exposure to some of the best technology, at a price that allows for some experimentation. After all, when you spend $1,000 on something, you "just know" it's the best!  I'm pretty happy with what I'm hearing from old CDs, ripped at higher rates in flac. I'm hearing things through the v2+ that I hadn't heard before. But the DSD recordings are mostly better, because, I think, the recordings are done with greater care.
  
 But legendary producers were legendary for a reason: not just because they employed better equipment.
 So enjoyment of music comes from a long chain of skills, with equipment only needing to be "good enough" to expose those skills.
  
 My 2c's worth.


----------



## mtruong34

OK, so I've been listening to my new V2+ Signature Edition for the past week since receiving it. It's by far the best portable type device I've ever heard. Previous experience with ODAC + O2 stack, HRT Microstreamer, Dragonfly 1.0, Geek Out 450, and Sony ZX2. I think the V2+ SE is about the same as my Pulse Xfi + LPS but not quite as good as the Pulse Infinity + LPS. I think that's pretty high praise. And balanced output is much better than single ended. All listening done using Noble K10U. I feel the V2+ SE excels in soundstage and detail retrieval without sounding harsh.


----------



## runningwitit

mtruong34 said:


> OK, so I've been listening to my new V2+ Signature Edition for the past week since receiving it.!It's by far the best portable type device I've ever heard. Previous experience with ODAC + O2 stack, HRT Microstreamer, Dragonfly 1.0, Geek Out 450, and Sony ZX2. I think the V2+ SE is about the same as my Pulse Xfi + LPS but not quite as good as the Pulse Infinity + LPS. I think that's pretty high praise. And balanced output is much better than single ended. All listening done using Noble K10U. I feel the V2+ SE excels in soundstage and detail retrieval without sounding harsh.


Why don't you try it with the Lightspeed Revive, I'm ordering one for my V2+ Infinity!? I'll bet that combo will take it to new heights!


----------



## cxb1

I'm not sure anyone knows how the typical Reclocker and USB 5v supply improvement process works with the v2+.  
  
 I understood that this (v2) version of the Sabre DAC had an internal ASRC and reclocking function, and that the v2+ worked off it's battery input, not the USB 5v bus input from the source.
 So I would be inclined to believe that these aids would have marginal impact in this particular case, even less so with the Infinity version
  
 Certainly happy to let someone else find out!!


----------



## mtruong34

runningwitit said:


> Why don't you try it with the Lightspeed Revive, I'm ordering one for my V2+ Infinity!? I'll bet that combo will take it to new heights!



As much as I believe in the talents of Larry, I'm soured to the idea of giving LH Labs any more money.


----------



## runningwitit

cxb1 said:


> I'm not sure anyone knows how the typical Reclocker and USB 5v supply improvement process works with the v2+.
> 
> I understood that this (v2) version of the Sabre DAC had an internal ASRC and reclocking function, and that the v2+ worked off it's battery input, not the USB 5v bus input from the source.
> So I would be inclined to believe that these aids would have marginal impact in this particular case, even less so with the Infinity version
> ...


I will come back after my Revive has arrived and will tell if it's worth buying for the V2+ Infinity. Also, the instant sound improvements heard if any ( by your statement of course )! I should have it in around two weeks!!


----------



## fullranger

I wish to apologize to cxb1 here on Head-Fi.
 It was inappropriate for me to jump on you, as a member, and a paid customer of a company for being upset with your experience.
 The use of a forum is to express ourselves in a positive fashion. I did not do that.
 Please accept my apology to you.
 Thank you,
 Chris
 p.s. I will check MY sippy-cup at the door...


----------



## cxb1

To Fullranger:
  
 No offence was taken.


----------



## sahmen

God, this V2+ can make my HD800 really sing! I have been listening to some Anouar Brahem tunes, and I am loving the dynamics, the instrument separation, the strings, the bass, the wide open and airy soundstage so much, it is not even funny... I may be crazy, but I am positively feeling that there is really nothing missing from the music. sq-wise... And  Let no-one attempt to tell me that there is "better" out there... Sorry I am not listening to any naysayers now... Not in the mood...  Ohh No I am not


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

One of Larry Ho"s main cans is HD800.


----------



## aetheriality

are you using single ended or balanced?


----------



## sahmen

Balanced, but in a rather barebones rig... just:
  
 Macbook pro/Amarra ==>> Go V2+ ==>> HD 800
  
 And no other frills, apart from the music and my ears, of course...


----------



## aetheriality

what kind of trrs cable?


----------



## sahmen

Here: 
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00X2Q2SXG/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## runningwitit

Concerning accessory equipment for charging on the go, will the RAVPower Portable Charger 3-Port External Battery Pack with iSmart 2.0 Technology Power Bank be compatible for LH labs products? I read the warnings in the owners manuals on the support page, but I'm still not absolutely clear whether it's safe or not.


----------



## cxb1

Well, that's exactly the same PowerBrick that I use. 

LHLabs refer to the 'approved charger' but don't actually supply one. 

I use a powermeter on my USB charging devices: 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/DROK-Voltmeter-Multimeter-Extension-Wattmeter/dp/B00S4FHKKQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1472158711&sr=8-2&keywords=drok+tester

(It's not 'mini-usb', but usb/micro-usb)

You can get higher voltages from these powerbricks (eg 5.27v), but I usually find that their regulated output is pretty OK. Charging current is around 0.7A


----------



## mscott58

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> One of Larry Ho"s main cans is HD800.


 
 Yep. And sometimes he likes to actually wear them facing the correct way!
  

  
 (sorry Larry, couldn't help myself!)


----------



## runningwitit

cxb1 said:


> Well, that's exactly the same PowerBrick that I use.
> 
> LHLabs refer to the 'approved charger' but don't actually supply one.
> 
> ...


This is Matt from Technical Support, I received your ticket from Gina regarding the technical specs of a Battery Back-up Charger? The max output for the charger can only be 5V, anything higher and you risk blowing a regulator or damaging the unit itself. 
According to what has been acquired from the website here are the specs: 

USB Output: 5V / 2.4A Max Type-C Output: 5V / 3A Max QC 3.0 Output: 5V / 2.4A, 6.5V~9V / 1.5A, 9V~12V / 1.2A Max
(He's speaking of the Ravpower 20100mAh)

This should then be okay to use with our products as long as this has a 5V output.


----------



## bhazard

Soooo, I got back from vacation and received my upgraded case version of the V2+ Infinity, or so I thought...
  
 I was sent the V2+ with the two modes instead of three. The case looks way better, but I'm not happy about the downgrade.
  
 Hoping this was a mistake. Had to create a new ticket on this to check.


----------



## runningwitit

bhazard said:


> Soooo, I got back from vacation and received my upgraded case version of the V2+ Infinity, or so I thought...
> 
> I was sent the V2+ with the two modes instead of three. The case looks way better, but I'm not happy about the downgrade.
> 
> Hoping this was a mistake. Had to create a new ticket on this to check.


That bites big time! I know it's emotional and it hurts, but they're going to fix you up promptly I'm sure!! If it were me, I'd ask them to over night it. I don't believe there would be too much static in this case, a mistake is a mistake! The V2+ Infinity is an ass kicker!! I just listened to some bass boosted rap instrumentals on YouTube through J River with my V Moda m-100's and my Skillcandy iem's, all I can say is Ooooooweeee, Yeaahh! LH Labs Rocks SUPER HARD!! I can't wait for my Lightspeed Revive to get here, I know this combo will be a doozy! 
Good luck to you friend!


----------



## bhazard

So it turns out I got a V2+ and they did upgrade the opamps inside, so I flashed the firmware provided to me and it is now a V2+ Infinity.
  
 Sounds a little bit better than my 1 year old one too. Great piece of gear.


----------



## runningwitit

bhazard said:


> So it turns out I got a V2+ and they did upgrade the opamps inside, so I flashed the firmware provided to me and it is now a V2+ Infinity.
> 
> Sounds a little bit better than my 1 year old one too. Great piece of gear.


Very much agreed, I love it and congrats!


----------



## peter123

I've had my V2+ Infinity for about a week now and this week I also got my first balanced gear (one MMCX cable and the balanced Monk+) and I concur with everyone else bragging about the balanced output on the V2+Infinity, it's really really good. 

I'm a Android Fi guy and I also really enjoy the way that the V2+Infinity interact with Android device's, definitely one of the best options I've come across in this aspect: internal battery, works natively with Android so even Spotify is fine to use on every device I've tried it with. Battery drain on the host device is also really low and still the V2+ Infinity has plenty of power. Of course it's not a bad thing that the sound is excellent either  

I got my unit for review purpose so my full review should be available in a week or two if nothing unpredictable occurs.

Edit : I'm also waiting for the HE400i with a balanced cable, will be really interesting to test out this combo.


----------



## bhazard

It is an excellent piece of kit. I can properly review it now as well.


----------



## Angular Mo

I would suggest to people to not order the Lightspeed Revive.

Mine creates horrible crackling noise when connected to my GO 1000 v1 with every imaginable source.

I bought the Revive specifically to use with this power-draining portable DAC/AMP.

After opening a ticket a couple of months ago, I have heard a month ago they can re-create the defect, and have gone silent over the past four-weeks.

smh


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

When you posted your experience I immediately tried my Revive w/ my GO1K. My Revive works perfectly with my Geek Pulse Infinity + LPS4 and wonder if it is NOT true with GO1K.
  
 Reporting that my Revive is perfectly working fine with GO1K. Using it with my Galaxy Note 3. My Geek Pulse Infinity using it thru my Android Box. 
  
 I have done this only briefly since its Sunday. Will edit this if I have more time to listen later.
  
 Hoping you'll resolve yours.
  

  
 UPDATE: Ok played an hour with varied bit rates of flac and dsd files. None of those crackling noises you have reported. Might be your unit is defective. Using my UM Mentor Universal IEM during evaluation.


----------



## mscott58

So I've now had experience with all three of the V2+ cases - 1) the 3D printed plastic "Full Monty", 2) the 3D printed plastic /aluminum plate "hybrid", and finally 3) the aluminum plate/injection molded plastic "professional" version. The sound of all three of these V2+'s (all have been the Infinity versions) have been great, but the latest is honestly where it should have all started. It not only sounds great, it also looks good. It's been a long, winding path, but the final destination is a good one IMHO. Cheers 
  
 PS - The V2+ Infinity is scary-close to the SQ of the Pulse Infinity - no joke.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

If that SQ equates with the Wave, will be a happy monkey (dog).


----------



## Angular Mo

The crackling I get is from using the iphone as a source.

LH Labs confirmed they were able to recreate it themselves but have not responded to my ticket in several weeks.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Ok thanks! just wondering because mine worked (w/ android)


----------



## Dithyrambes

They still haven't shipped mine....said they would ship it a month ago. I was patient but i am getting irked by how unprofessional they are. At this point i would gladly take a refund


----------



## Benny-x

mscott58 said:


> So I've now had experience with all three of the V2+ cases - 1) the 3D printed plastic "Full Monty", 2) the 3D printed plastic /aluminum plate "hybrid", and finally 3) the aluminum plate/injection molded plastic "professional" version. The sound of all three of these V2+'s (all have been the Infinity versions) have been great, but the latest is honestly where it should have all started. It not only sounds great, it also looks good. It's been a long, winding path, but the final destination is a good one IMHO. Cheers
> 
> PS - The V2+ Infinity is scary-close to the SQ of the Pulse Infinity - no joke.


 
 Do you have pictures of all of these?
  
 I was trying to tell a friend of mine about the GOV2+ /Infinity the other day and all the pics online suck. I can't reliably say that I've seen a single v3, "professional" version picture anywhere. There are lots of v1, "full monty" 3D printed, computer design renders, a few 3D printed actual pics, then much fewer v2, hybrid pics, and then not any "professional" ones. It be interesting to see some side by side shots of them if you had them.
  
 If not, some nicer, clear v3 pics would be cool. And connect it up to your phone too, get some "i actually use it like this", not all doctored and posed kind of pics. 
  
 Lots of requests in there, but it just kind of hit a nerve as I was literally just trying to tell a friend about it and came up VERY dry.


----------



## mscott58

benny-x said:


> Do you have pictures of all of these?
> 
> I was trying to tell a friend of mine about the GOV2+ /Infinity the other day and all the pics online suck. I can't reliably say that I've seen a single v3, "professional" version picture anywhere. There are lots of v1, "full monty" 3D printed, computer design renders, a few 3D printed actual pics, then much fewer v2, hybrid pics, and then not any "professional" ones. It be interesting to see some side by side shots of them if you had them.
> 
> ...


 
 Benny - I'm currently traveling but will try to remember to take some shots of the new version of the V2+ Inf when I get home. Cheers


----------



## Benny-x

mscott58 said:


> Benny - I'm currently traveling but will try to remember to take some shots of the new version of the V2+ Inf when I get home. Cheers




Thanks a lot for that, I look forward to seeing them when you get back. Enjoy your trip


----------



## mscott58

mscott58 said:


> Benny - I'm currently traveling but will try to remember to take some shots of the new version of the V2+ Inf when I get home. Cheers


 
 Here's some pictures of the latest (and final?) version of the V2+ Infinity. Not professional pics, but hopefully these will be useful. Cheers


----------



## mscott58

And as a reminder, here's some comparison shots of the original full 3D printed version, and then the aluminum panels with the 3D printed spine. Cheers


----------



## Dithyrambes

mscott, does the newer version sound better than the mojo in balanced mode now that they made some tweaks to the device outside of the external casing?


----------



## mscott58

dithyrambes said:


> mscott, does the newer version sound better than the mojo in balanced mode now that they made some tweaks to the device outside of the external casing?


 
 I don't think they changed the internals of the V2+, only the V2A. As for is the V2+ Inf better than the Mojo, its a close race, and likely determined by your own SQ preferences as well as your use case (V2+ only has USB in while Mojo has optical, coax and USB). My preference is still slightly to the Mojo, by YMMV of course. Cheers


----------



## stuck limo

mscott58 said:


> I don't think they changed the internals of the V2+, only the V2A. As for is the V2+ Inf better than the Mojo, its a close race, and likely determined by your own SQ preferences as well as your use case (V2+ only has USB in while Mojo has optical, coax and USB). My preference is still slightly to the Mojo, by YMMV of course. Cheers


 

 It's been my understanding that the 2A internals are the same as the V2+/Infinity models.


----------



## audiophile4life

Have all the backers received their V2+ infinity?  I inquired on the status of my order with LH and they said they will ship mine by W4 September.  Has anyone been successful obtaining a refund?


----------



## tmarshl

audiophile4life said:


> Have all the backers received their V2+ infinity?  I inquired on the status of my order with LH and they said they will ship mine by W4 September.  Has anyone been successful obtaining a refund?




Haven't received mine yet.


----------



## runningwitit

tmarshl said:


> Haven't received mine yet.


 I have received my V2+ Infinity and love it! I ordered a Revive after I was told they shipped immediately, here it is seven days later and nothing. Opened a ticket with customer care and still nothing. I'm so pissed at them right now! Will I still support them, yes I will! I'm just pissed right now!!


----------



## mark5hs

Way back in July I opted to wait for mine cause I thought it sounded like I wouldn't get the case otherwise. Was told it would be about 3 weeks. 2 months later, I haven't heard anything. Wouldn't expect any less from LH.


----------



## Hifi01170

haha stupid me... am in same situation! told myself after months and months of wait... that I can wait for 3 more weeks in order to get the leather pouch... silly me! am still waiting without any clue on when they'll finally ship the damn thingy!


----------



## runningwitit

runningwitit said:


> I have received my V2+ Infinity and love it! I ordered a Revive after I was told they shipped immediately, here it is seven days later and nothing. Opened a ticket with customer care and still nothing. I'm so pissed at them right now! Will I still support them, yes I will! I'm just pissed right now!!


They got me straightened out, I received an email saying that it's shipping today! Thank you LH Labs support team... Cudos!! Those guys REALLY ROCK, laying here smiling BIG !!


----------



## cat6man

though i bought the v2+ as my main traveling kit w/ balanced JH13proV2 iem + silver dragon v2 wiring, today i brought my cheap(er) re-400 home from the gym today to see how they fared.
 normally i use the re-400 in the gym directly from my moto XPE phone, and they are certainly adequate.
 however, with the v2+ (and UAPP) in the chain, holy *$% batman!
 the re-400 are much more capable and refined than i ever knew, even with single ended drive.
  
 as an example, playing Candyman (live 1988 Dead), the intro is a slow loping sequence and with the v2+ in the chain, i heard for the first time (compared to directly driving from Moto) delicate brushes on the cymbals and light individual hits of percussion that were a mishmash of sound when driven by the android phone alone.  This is in addition to the increase in detail, soundstage and bottom end.
  
 The re-400 will never touch the jh13proV2, nor my stax 009, but the v2+ makes them a totally different beast.  How much is due to the better DAC and how much due to the better output stage I really can't tell, but the improvement is obvious and well worth the cost of a v2+.  very impressive and i can't wait to check out balanced mode and get a handle on the jh13proV2 & v2+ combo.


----------



## bhazard

Balanced mode is seriously impressive on the v2+


----------



## mark5hs

hifi01170 said:


> haha stupid me... am in same situation! told myself after months and months of wait... that I can wait for 3 more weeks in order to get the leather pouch... silly me! am still waiting without any clue on when they'll finally ship the damn thingy!


 
  
 Opened ticket, got this reply:
 "We are in the process of shipping all V2+ orders by date purchased. It's estimated we will receive the leather case in the next few weeks and will start shipping those too once we get them in. We should complete shipping Geek Out V2+ by W4 of September.
  
You'll receive a shipping email with tracking information once your name comes up in our shipping queue and your unit is ready to leave our facility. Thank you for your continued patience and all your support."
 
So in LH time... probably late November.


----------



## bflat

Just got a V2+ from a fellow Headfi member. Impressive sound on initial listen and will share impression with more time spent listening. Just a few technical observations:
  

In desktop mode, I'm using OS X with Audirvana and the digital volume steps are 2 dB. I am not a big fan of digital control, but this is at the very limit of the increment I prefer. So far have not found the annoying too loud or too soft jump in increment to my ears. Would have preferred 1 dB though.
When connected to my iPhone SE via CCK, it works fine in iOS 10. However, the volume drops a good 25% compared to connected to my Mac. Not really an issue, but peculiar. Probably not an LH issue and the volume control in iOS is just bad. Will look at other app options, but not super eager to buy the $50 one. Currently I have Onkyo HF and iAudiogate.
I hear a soft pop when tracks change sampling rates. Seems worse going back an forth from 44 to 48 based clocks instead of multiples of each. It's not as loud to my ears as the same issue I experienced with Apogee Groove. It seems it is a design choice so live with it or just set to single sample rate.
The online manual is in serious need of revision. The power LED description is confusing. With no USB power connected, I see the blue led for a second or so turning the V2+ on, but then it turns off and there is no power led while playing. With a USB power connected, the blue power led stays on but after about 30 min, it turns green.
So far I am listening via SE out while my balanced cables are being made. I suspect the jump from low to high gain in SE is less than 10 dB (10x power) and closer to 8dB gain.
  
 At round the 7 hrs of continuous play at max sampling rate, the power led is now blue/red. I think that means battery is not charging and power is going directly to the DAC.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Lol its faster getting a v2+ on headfi than funding the product.


----------



## fullranger

Got my v2 on eBay. Took 3 days to arrive...


----------



## Thors-hammer

mark5hs said:


> hifi01170 said:
> 
> 
> > haha stupid me... am in same situation! told myself after months and months of wait... that I can wait for 3 more weeks in order to get the leather pouch... silly me! am still waiting without any clue on when they'll finally ship the damn thingy!
> ...




Nah there'll be the end of year vacations and such. My guess is I'll be getting it in February and only if I'm lucky. As in pot of gold at the end of a rainbow. Or finding a 5-leave clover in January.


----------



## stuck limo

I have the choice of a regular or Infinity. Does anyone feel the extra power setting / extra filter is worth the extra money?
  
 Currently running: Senn 600 / Senn 558, Koss Porta Pro, ATH-m40x, V-Moda XS / M-100....not sure if I need the extra power switch or filter setting. I've heard the 3rd filter setting is really not all it's cracked up to be and sounds worse than the original 2 filters.


----------



## stuck limo

runningwitit said:


> The V2+ Infinity is an ass kicker!! I just listened to some bass boosted rap instrumentals on YouTube through J River with my V Moda m-100's and my


 
  
 What gain stage are you using for the V-Moda m-100?


----------



## Raketen

stuck limo said:


> I have the choice of a regular or Infinity. Does anyone feel the extra power setting / extra filter is worth the extra money?
> 
> Currently running: Senn 600 / Senn 558, Koss Porta Pro, ATH-m40x, V-Moda XS / M-100....not sure if I need the extra power switch or filter setting. I've heard the 3rd filter setting is really not all it's cracked up to be and sounds worse than the original 2 filters.




IA few people have said they prefer it. It does supposedly have better RMAA performance. medium gain mode is kinda handy (but I haven't compared both versions of the same device, only one of either). There have been a number of v2 and v2+ and infinity up in the For Sale Amplifiers and For Sale Sources forums recently, might find a good deal.

Are any of your headphones set up for balanced? Might be worthwhile to save the money and reterminate your 600s cable (or get an extra one) to balanced, I have read some praise for this particular combination in balanced mode (as single end is bridged from balanced amp stages and has only half the output power).


----------



## stuck limo

raketen said:


> IA few people have said they prefer it. It does supposedly have better RMAA performance. medium gain mode is kinda handy (but I haven't compared both versions of the same device, only one of either). There have been a number of v2 and v2+ and infinity up in the For Sale Amplifiers and For Sale Sources forums recently, might find a good deal.
> 
> Are any of your headphones set up for balanced? Might be worthwhile to save the money and reterminate your 600s cable (or get an extra one) to balanced, I have read some praise for this particular combination in balanced mode (as single end is bridged from balanced amp stages and has only half the output power).


 
  
 My Senn 600s are balanced and I have a cable to run in balanced mode. I have a regular 2A but I'm going to buy a second 2A for the desktop setup (or headphone setup). I just am trying to figure out if I should go for another 2A or bite the bullet and buy an Infinity. Just not sure if the extra gain or filter are worth it for my equipment.


----------



## mscott58

stuck limo said:


> I have the choice of a regular or Infinity. Does anyone feel the extra power setting / extra filter is worth the extra money?
> 
> Currently running: Senn 600 / Senn 558, Koss Porta Pro, ATH-m40x, V-Moda XS / M-100....not sure if I need the extra power switch or filter setting. I've heard the 3rd filter setting is really not all it's cracked up to be and sounds worse than the original 2 filters.


 
 Go with the Infinity, you won't regret the additional capabilities and SQ. Cheers


----------



## Raketen

stuck limo said:


> My Senn 600s are balanced and I have a cable to run in balanced mode. I have a regular 2A but I'm going to buy a second 2A for the desktop setup (or headphone setup). I just am trying to figure out if I should go for another 2A or bite the bullet and buy an Infinity. Just not sure if the extra gain or filter are worth it for my equipment.




Oh haha, sorry, guess I misread you. 
RMAA stands for Rightmark Audio Analyzer, it is a software tool for measuring device output properties like harmonic distortion etc... less important for actual listening experience I guess but it does give some basis for them to say "infinity performs better than vanilla" (how much of that is actually sensible to the listener is another matter...) though I believe v2 already performs quite well according to other posts I've read.


----------



## stuck limo

mscott58 said:


> Go with the Infinity, you won't regret the additional capabilities and SQ. Cheers


 
  
 Can you give some information as far as how the third filter sounds compared to the stock two?


----------



## runningwitit




----------



## runningwitit

stuck limo said:


> What gain stage are you using for the V-Moda m-100?


 
 I went through the entire cycle starting on low power and I must say, there was some very nice bass resonating! From there I went to
 the 450 setting and boy, that is where the bass began to get HARDCORE! The highest setting with the V2+ was exhilarating, it almost
 seemed as though the M-100's were shaking off of my head. The Infinity played the M-100's so loud and based them so hard that I
 could hear the speakers popping, barely holding on! Dude, all I can say is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stuck limo

runningwitit said:


> I went through the entire cycle starting on low power and I must say, there was some very nice bass resonating! From there I went to
> the 450 setting and boy, that is where the bass began to get HARDCORE! The highest setting with the V2+ was exhilarating, it almost
> seemed as though the M-100's were shaking off of my head. The Infinity played the M-100's so loud and based them so hard that I
> could hear the speakers popping, barely holding on! Dude, all I can say is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!


 
  
 I run my m-100s on the highest setting as well. It sounds amazing on the 2A.


----------



## stuck limo

raketen said:


> Oh haha, sorry, guess I misread you.
> RMAA stands for Rightmark Audio Analyzer, it is a software tool for measuring device output properties like harmonic distortion etc... less important for actual listening experience I guess but it does give some basis for them to say "infinity performs better than vanilla" (how much of that is actually sensible to the listener is another matter...) though I believe v2 already performs quite well according to other posts I've read.


 

 According to the website, the 2A and Infinity are identical:
  
*Total Harmonic Distortion (THD+N)*
 <0.01%
(GO2A, GO2A∞: -3dB THD+N additional performance boost)


----------



## Raketen

stuck limo said:


> According to the website, the 2A and Infinity are identical:
> 
> *Total Harmonic Distortion (THD+N)*
> 
> ...




Cool, in the original campaign that only applied to the infinity versions. I have not used the 2a


----------



## stuck limo

HEY question for everyone --- On the V2+, can you use that without the battery? Will it run off of USB power only? Like, if the battery goes kaput, will it still continue to work? Thanks.


----------



## Raketen

stuck limo said:


> HEY question for everyone --- On the V2+, can you use that without the battery? Will it run off of USB power only? Like, if the battery goes kaput, will it still continue to work? Thanks.




No. It has two seperate USB ports, one for charging, one for input from source, the input port doesn't supply power. 
I actually haven't tried charging it while in use (having both ports plugged in), so can't say if that works, hopefully somoene with their unit on hand can chime in...


----------



## stuck limo

stuck limo said:


> HEY question for everyone --- On the V2+, can you use that without the battery? Will it run off of USB power only? Like, if the battery goes kaput, will it still continue to work? Thanks.


 
  


raketen said:


> No. It has two seperate USB ports, one for charging, one for input from source, the input port doesn't supply power.
> I actually haven't tried charging it while in use (having both ports plugged in), so can't say if that works, hopefully somoene with their unit on hand can chime in...


 
  
 NEW QUESTION: Can the unit be unscrewed and the battery REPLACED if it dies? Thanks.


----------



## Raketen

stuck limo said:


> NEW QUESTION: Can the unit be unscrewed and the battery REPLACED if it dies? Thanks.




On the 2nd gen case, I don't believe there is an easy way to replace the battery...might be a way to pry the case open, but would probably be more of a DIY project.


----------



## pbear

bflat said:


> Just got a V2+ from a fellow Headfi member. Impressive sound on initial listen and will share impression with more time spent listening. Just a few technical observations:
> 
> 
> When connected to my iPhone SE via CCK, it works fine in iOS 10. However, the volume drops a good 25% compared to connected to my Mac. Not really an issue, but peculiar. Probably not an LH issue and the volume control in iOS is just bad. Will look at other app options, but not super eager to buy the $50 one. Currently I have Onkyo HF and iAudiogate.


 
  
 I use my iPhone 6S+ to V2+ Infinity to JH Audio Roxannes balanced. Although balanced mode is totally worth it for the sound quality, the Roxannes are very sensitive. The steps in the iOS 9 volume control are far too big with this setup, so I researched app options for iOS and settled on Volume Master from Component Studios. This works perfectly with the Spotify and Tidal apps, with a choice of increments including 0.1%, 0.5% 1.0%, 5%, or 10%. I use 0.5%.


----------



## bflat

pbear said:


> I use my iPhone 6S+ to V2+ Infinity to JH Audio Roxannes balanced. Although balanced mode is totally worth it for the sound quality, the Roxannes are very sensitive. The steps in the iOS 9 volume control are far too big with this setup, so I researched app options for iOS and settled on Volume Master from Component Studios. This works perfectly with the Spotify and Tidal apps, with a choice of increments including 0.1%, 0.5% 1.0%, 5%, or 10%. I use 0.5%.


 

 Awesome! Thanks for the tip. I downloaded and it works seamless with Apple Music. On iAudiogate, only the volume works but that's all that matters.


----------



## aetheriality

Is it just me or does the balanced mode sound more muffled than SE? SE just sounds so much clearer.m Maybe it's caused by the cable?


----------



## mscott58

Could a cable issue. Is it a balanced cable? Just wanted to make sure. Cheers


----------



## RhythmicNature

Ok.  I'm going to bring this up again because I am SO damn pissed and other people can potentially get hurt.  The f'ing gov2+ ONCE AGAIN loaded up on 100% and blew my ears and my headphones.  I've NEVER been exposed to that kind of volume and I'm a freaking DJ.  Now my ears actually hurt.  This is irresponsibly dangerous.

 Be careful out there.


----------



## RhythmicNature

bhazard said:


> So it turns out I got a V2+ and they did upgrade the opamps inside, so I flashed the firmware provided to me and it is now a V2+ Infinity.
> 
> Sounds a little bit better than my 1 year old one too. Great piece of gear.


 
 Wait ... so the upgrade to Infinity was a matter of a firmware upgrade???


----------



## Raketen

rhythmicnature said:


> Ok.  I'm going to bring this up again because I am SO damn pissed and other people can potentially get hurt.  The f'ing gov2+ ONCE AGAIN loaded up on 100% and blew my ears and my headphones.  I've NEVER been exposed to that kind of volume and I'm a freaking DJ.  Now my ears actually hurt.  This is irresponsibly dangerous.
> 
> Be careful out there.


 
  
 What device is this with? It maybe due to your device since the GOV2 volume is controlled by the host (for instance Windows always remembers the volume I leave it at).


----------



## RhythmicNature

raketen said:


> What device is this with? It maybe due to your device since the GOV2 volume is controlled by the host (for instance Windows always remembers the volume I leave it at).


 
 GOV2+ w/ Windows.  no enhancements.  It USUALLY remembers the volume.  But this last time (and a few others), it started up at 100%.  I'm surprised my ears aren't actually bleeding right now...


----------



## Raketen

rhythmicnature said:


> GOV2+ w/ Windows.  no enhancements.  It USUALLY remembers the volume.  But this last time (and a few others), it started up at 100%.  I'm surprised my ears aren't actually bleeding right no


 
  
 Yikes that might be worse than if it never did that because at least it would never be a surprise.
  
 I guess I learned this lesson a long time ago with other gear so I have the habit of not putting my headphones on until they are plugged in and music is playing... still have mishaps every now and again though.


----------



## FlySweep

rhythmicnature said:


> GOV2+ w/ Windows.  no enhancements.  It USUALLY remembers the volume.  But this last time (and a few others), it started up at 100%.  I'm surprised my ears aren't actually bleeding right now...


 
  
 Did you plug it into a different USB port than the last port (which had the volume turned down) ?


----------



## aetheriality

SE sounds crystal clear but balanced even though with a wider soundstage, sounds muffled. using manufacturer cables from sennheiser for hd800.


----------



## stuck limo

aetheriality said:


> SE sounds crystal clear but balanced even though with a wider soundstage, sounds muffled. using manufacturer cables from sennheiser for hd800.


 
  
 No such problems with balanced output on either my regular V2 or my regular 2A. I would try some different cables.


----------



## RhythmicNature

Most likely yes.  I have a surface pro 4 and I needed to have access to more than one port so I used a hub.  I OFTEN use a hub with the gov2+.  Same hub as always.

 the thing is ... when in doubt ... do NOT put the thing up at 100%!!!!  That seems like a negligence lawsuit waiting to happen.
  
  
 edit:  I just plugged in again.  Different port, same hub.  This time it remembered the previous volume.


----------



## Cryok95

rhythmicnature said:


> Most likely yes.  I have a surface pro 4 and I needed to have access to more than one port so I used a hub.  I OFTEN use a hub with the gov2+.  Same hub as always.
> 
> the thing is ... when in doubt ... do NOT put the thing up at 100%!!!!  That seems like a negligence lawsuit waiting to happen.
> 
> ...


 
  
 As a precaution, always plug in the DAC before u plug in your earphones/headphones.


----------



## peter123

My take on the LH Labs Geek Out V2+ Infinity:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/lh-labs-geek-out-v2/reviews/16934


----------



## sahmen

So what differentiates the V2+ from the V2+ signature edition, apart from color?  Are there any noticeable SQ differences between the two?


----------



## perdigao

sahmen said:


> So what differentiates the V2+ from the V2+ signature edition, apart from color?  Are there any noticeable SQ differences between the two?


 
 Good question ... Was wondering the same thing   And how much are they asking for those units?


----------



## doggiemom

Still waiting for my V2+ Infinity.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My pledge was for the Audeze EL-8 bundle.  The headphones were only shipped once I logged a ticket........ I saw on the comments that someone from Dubai had already received his months earlier, so I contacted support.  I hope they don't forget about me (again).


----------



## audiophile4life

It looks like my V2+ infinity is finally about to ship and then I get an email from LH labs about an opportunity to upgrade my order to a Signature Edition V2+ for additional money.  
  
 Are there any benefits of the signature edition over the V2+ infinity other than the dual fempto clocks?  Is this a worthy upgrade?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## aetheriality

depends, how much more? dual clocks are better


----------



## audiophile4life

aetheriality said:


> depends, how much more? dual clocks are better


 
  
 I'm still waiting to receive an invoice.  If it is fairly reasonable I might go ahead with it.


----------



## Benny-x

audiophile4life said:


> I'm still waiting to receive an invoice.  If it is fairly reasonable I might go ahead with it.




Let us know what the Signature Edition is going for. I REALLY doubt it's going to be reasonable. We'd also need a delta in performance and a list of changes to start deciding if the upgrade was worth it


----------



## Audio Addict

audiophile4life said:


> I'm still waiting to receive an invoice.  If it is fairly reasonable I might go ahead with it.


 
  
 This is just a random memory but for some reason I thought the SE was basically double the basic v2+ but I could be wrong.


----------



## mscott58

audio addict said:


> This is just a random memory but for some reason I thought the SE was basically double the basic v2+ but I could be wrong.


 
 Looked back through my emails and found one from Casey (remember him?) that mentioned the GO V2 SE pricing, which was $998 (actually two payments of $499). Assume the V2+ would have been more due to the battery and such, but not sure. Cheers


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote:


audio addict said:


> This is just a random memory but for some reason I thought the SE was basically double the basic v2+ but I could be wrong.


 
  


mscott58 said:


> Looked back through my emails and found one from Casey (remember him?) that mentioned the GO V2 SE pricing, which was $998 (actually two payments of $499). Assume the V2+ would have been more due to the battery and such, but not sure. Cheers


 

 ​Thanks.  I struggled with their pricing for the upgrades on the V2+ as they never made sense to me.  The upgrade to the Infinity v2+ was more than the Infinity v2 upgrade and it was the same parts upgrade.  I asked why several times but they never answered my question so I just stayed with the v2+.


----------



## audiophile4life

I just got invoiced $1005 for the upgrade from V2+ Infinity to SE V2+.  I'm not sure the benefits outweigh the costs with this upgrade.


----------



## Audio Addict

audiophile4life said:


> I just got invoiced $1005 for the upgrade from V2+ Infinity to SE V2+.  I'm not sure the benefits outweigh the costs with this upgrade.


 
  
 I can't see there is that level of difference.  Basically that is a 3X price from the basic Infinity.


----------



## mscott58

audiophile4life said:


> I just got invoiced $1005 for the upgrade from V2+ Infinity to SE V2+.  I'm not sure the benefits outweigh the costs with this upgrade.


 
 So the $1005 is on top of what you paid for the V2+ Infinity originally? If so what would that come out to in total? Cheers


----------



## DC5Zilla

Hello all,
  
 I'm interested in the Geek Out 2A model as it look like it has 3.5 TRRS balanced output.  Unfortunately, I was unable to find much information but can you buy them anywhere?  Or are they still not in market?


----------



## fullranger

I got mine on eBay. Check there.


----------



## mscott58

dc5zilla said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm interested in the Geek Out 2A model as it look like it has 3.5 TRRS balanced output.  Unfortunately, I was unable to find much information but can you buy them anywhere?  Or are they still not in market?


 
 The V2A is not yet for commercial sale, but you can sign up to be notified when it is released. - http://lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-2a-dac-family/
  
 The V2+ is available now - http://lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2-plus-dac-family/ 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Wobulater

dc5zilla said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm interested in the Geek Out 2A model as it look like it has 3.5 TRRS balanced output.  Unfortunately, I was unable to find much information but can you buy them anywhere?  Or are they still not in market?




The Geek Out 2A and V2+ both have 3.5 mm TRRS balanced output jacks. However, the TRRS wiring polarity is unique and different from, say, the Astell and Kern balanced out polarity. So it may require a custom made cable to use the balanced feature, depending on the headphones.


----------



## mscott58

wobulater said:


> The Geek Out 2A and V2+ both have 3.5 mm TRRS balanced output jacks. However, the TRRS wiring polarity is unique and different from, say, the Astell and Kern balanced out polarity. So it may require a custom made cable to use the balanced feature, depending on the headphones.


 
 While it might be different from the AK output of say the AK240, I wouldn't say it's "unique", as the Geek TRRS pin-outs match the ReZero standard per an earlier post on the V2+ thread - http://www.head-fi.org/t/765527/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-discussion-thread/240#post_11886238. 
  
 I have cables from Luna Shops (a Chinese cable maker you can find online and on eBay) that I've used successfully. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Benny-x

mscott58 said:


> While it might be different from the AK output of say the AK240, I wouldn't say it's "unique", as the Geek TRRS pin-outs match the ReZero standard per an earlier post on the V2+ thread - http://www.head-fi.org/t/765527/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-discussion-thread/240#post_11886238.
> 
> I have cables from Luna Shops (a Chinese cable maker you can find online and on eBay) that I've used successfully.
> 
> Cheers


 

It's the HiFiMAN, Oppo PM-3, and Sony style balanced TRRS pin out. 

I could only say that it's unique in reference to the volume of A&K players that are out in the wild that have the A&K style TRRS pin out, which is different. 

LH Labs using the HiFiMAN style actually sounds more common, I'd you compare the # of brands that use it. It's also, IMO, a better arrangement as you can plug a balanced HiFiMAN style TRRS cable directly into an unbalanced 3.5mm TRS jack and it works fine. It doesn't damage anything, it plays correctly, and it's the right size. I hate the 2.5mm A&K ones...


----------



## DC5Zilla

benny-x said:


> It's the HiFiMAN, Oppo PM-3, and Sony style balanced TRRS pin out.
> 
> I could only say that it's unique in reference to the volume of A&K players that are out in the wild that have the A&K style TRRS pin out, which is different.
> 
> LH Labs using the HiFiMAN style actually sounds more common, I'd you compare the # of brands that use it. It's also, IMO, a better arrangement as you can plug a balanced HiFiMAN style TRRS cable directly into an unbalanced 3.5mm TRS jack and it works fine. It doesn't damage anything, it plays correctly, and it's the right size. I hate the 2.5mm A&K ones...


 
 If it's Sony style, then I assume I'm okay with my norne cable   Thanks guys!!
  
 I also signed up for the GO2A link


----------



## wingsounds13

The 3.5mm TRRS HifiMan style pinout works in _some_ 3.5mm TRS jacks. if the jack has a plastic shell then probably not, but if the jack has a metal shell then it probably will. The Geek IEM-X does not work in my Sansa Fuze or iRiver H320, but it does work in the 3.5>6.5mm adapter that I have been using with my infinity. 

Still better than the 2.5mm TRRS that A&K uses.

J.P.


----------



## TigrisJK

After tons of waiting, I finally got my pre-order V2+. Quite enjoying it on my AKG 7xxs and my custom modded SR80s.

 Question: Anyone get the Geek Out V2+ working with a USB-C phone? More specifically, a OnePlus 3?

 It works beautifully on my PC, works on my Oneplus One (and probably would work on my Nexus devices). But I had this concern before my unit shipped. I had contacted LH Labs and they said they'd send me my copy and I could test it... which is why I have it. And it doesn't work. I don't really wanna give up on it just yet though, if anyone has a solution, lemme know.

 I've tried plugging it in with a cable I know works for data transfer from Micro-USB to Micro-USB with a USB-C adapter, both parts I've verfied are in working condition. No dice, so far.


----------



## bhazard

tigrisjk said:


> After tons of waiting, I finally got my pre-order V2+. Quite enjoying it on my AKG 7xxs and my custom modded SR80s.
> 
> Question: Anyone get the Geek Out V2+ working with a USB-C phone? More specifically, a OnePlus 3?
> 
> ...


 
 Use a cable with Micro USB on one end, and Type C on the other. They exist and it works where adapters don't.


----------



## TigrisJK

bhazard said:


> Use a cable with Micro USB on one end, and Type C on the other. They exist and it works where adapters don't.


 
 Have you tested this? I was thinking the same thing but wanted to check someone else's done it before I buy a cable I don't need otherwise.


----------



## bhazard

tigrisjk said:


> Have you tested this? I was thinking the same thing but wanted to check someone else's done it before I buy a cable I don't need otherwise.


 
 Yep. It's how I got mine working on my HTC 10 and then Axon 7.


----------



## perdigao

bhazard said:


> Use a cable with Micro USB on one end, and Type C on the other. They exist and it works where adapters don't.


 
 +1


----------



## TigrisJK

bhazard said:


> Yep. It's how I got mine working on my HTC 10 and then Axon 7.


 
 Sounds good then. Cable ordered.


----------



## Raketen (Apr 27, 2017)

,


----------



## bflat

Finally got my balanced cables and really impressed. I have my GOV2+ balanced out connected to balanced in to my CDM then balanced out to Laylas. Compared to SE, I find the bass to extend deeper and much tighter with the highs better defined. I think this will be my end game setup for some time. For my IEM setup anyway LOL.


----------



## Dithyrambes

bflat said:


> Finally got my balanced cables and really impressed. I have my GOV2+ balanced out connected to balanced in to my CDM then balanced out to Laylas. Compared to SE, I find the bass to extend deeper and much tighter with the highs better defined. I think this will be my end game setup for some time. For my IEM setup anyway LOL.


 
 Comparison to the Mojo? I only ask because I see you have both. I had the mojo before, but it has recessed treble and a smaller defined soundstage. I got balanced cables and am waiting for my GOV2+ to arrive. I don't have the mojo at hand, but I am thinking about just repurchasing one because I miss its sound.


----------



## SeeHear

Has anyone who opted for immediate V2+ shipment (not waiting for case), subsequently gotten the case?


----------



## bflat

dithyrambes said:


> Comparison to the Mojo? I only ask because I see you have both. I had the mojo before, but it has recessed treble and a smaller defined soundstage. I got balanced cables and am waiting for my GOV2+ to arrive. I don't have the mojo at hand, but I am thinking about just repurchasing one because I miss its sound.


 

 There is nothing definitive that I can think of that says get a Mojo versus GOV2+ or vice versa. It's all preference and if you need more than USB connectivity, the it's an obvious answer to go with Mojo. I have invested in mostly balanced gear and cables so that's my primary reason to use the GOV2+. Subjectively I think balanced adds a a tighter and extended low end and better clarity on the high end. Can't really go wrong with Mojo either.


----------



## Raketen (Apr 27, 2017)

.


----------



## mscott58

dithyrambes said:


> Comparison to the Mojo? I only ask because I see you have both. I had the mojo before, but it has recessed treble and a smaller defined soundstage. I got balanced cables and am waiting for my GOV2+ to arrive. I don't have the mojo at hand, but I am thinking about just repurchasing one because I miss its sound.


 
 I also own both the Mojo and the GOV2+ and love both. They're quite different things, both in use-case and sound. The Mojo is more of a Swiss-Army knife in terms of inputs, while the GOV2+ is only USB. That might matter to you, it might not. The SQ of the two are also very, very good, but differ in their presentation. I could live with either, but luckily I have both. Sometimes I like the Mojo, and sometimes I like the GOV2+. You can't go wrong with either IMHO. Cheers


----------



## jayeshrc

I have a question that I haven't got a user based answer to after going over 31 pages of this thread (there was some mention in the beginning but I wanted a real life users answer):

How have you guys been using the V2+ day to day? I heard from someone who used to have one that it wasn't practical using it for extended hours because the battery would run out.. he said that usb chargers weren't good enough to charge up the v2+ while running and they would just slow down the speed of the battery draining out. Also you needed to remember to turn it off else it would be dead in the morning

Is this true? That kinda sucks because if the battery was low and I was listening to something I wouldn't want it to just die and then I'd have to wait an hour or so for it to charge to a useable point..


----------



## perdigao

jayeshrc said:


> I have a question that I haven't got a user based answer to after going over 31 pages of this thread (there was some mention in the beginning but I wanted a real life users answer):
> 
> How have you guys been using the V2+ day to day? I heard from someone who used to have one that it wasn't practical using it for extended hours because the battery would run out.. he said that usb chargers weren't good enough to charge up the v2+ while running and they would just slow down the speed of the battery draining out. Also you needed to remember to turn it off else it would be dead in the morning
> 
> Is this true? That kinda sucks because if the battery was low and I was listening to something I wouldn't want it to just die and then I'd have to wait an hour or so for it to charge to a useable point..


 
 It is true to me ... I use it all day, but I have to turn it off when I got to bed so it is re-charged in the morning.  As mentioned before, if you just keep it plugged in with two USB cables (one to charge and one for the audio),  after about 10 hours it completely shutdown.  At that point even the charge light goes off and I have to disconnect and reconnect the charge cable.
  
 But, if you remember to shut it down (whey not using) and turn it back one when you are ... It does work fine ... 
  
 I have been using  the above as a temporary solution until the day I receive my V2 Infinity (no batteries) that I've sent to be upgraded by LH Labs (probably another eternity).  The sound quality on balanced with my Fostex TH900 is so good that I have no issues with the workaround.


----------



## runningwitit

perdigao said:


> It is true to me ... I use it all day, but I have to turn it off when I got to bed so it is re-charged in the morning.  As mentioned before, if you just keep it plugged in with two USB cables (one to charge and one for the audio),  after about 10 hours it completely shutdown.  At that point even the charge light goes off and I have to disconnect and reconnect the charge cable.
> 
> But, if you remember to shut it down (whey not using) and turn it back one when you are ... It does work fine ...
> 
> I have been using  the above as a temporary solution until the day I receive my V2 Infinity (no batteries) that I've sent to be upgraded by LH Labs (probably another eternity).  The sound quality on balanced with my Fostex TH900 is so good that I have no issues with the workaround.


It also helps to keep a battery pack with you! I'm using a Ravpower 20100 with quick charge from the Turbo Series and I have no problems at all, especially when I added the Drok USB tester to measure the current. It insures my battery a long life with the added protection of my V2+ Infinity!! I hope I'm helping you by my response!


----------



## jayeshrc

@perdigao - thats a bit sad.. they should have made it like the regular v2 which I'm guessing just works off USB power when plugged into a computer/USB charger. do they have a charge level indicator on it atleast? 
  
@runningwitit - hmm, fast charging is a possibility but it will drop the life of the device significantly over time so I'm not going to rely on that, even with an extra device to monitor the current/voltage because I probably wont be at my desk all the time while it charges.. but thanks for the information!


----------



## cat6man

i decided to upgrade to a v2+ infinity and got it this past weekend.
 the sound out of the balanced output is phenomenal with JH13prov2 iem.
 i compared to single ended output using a short trrs-trs adapter cable and the balanced output simply outclasses the single ended output
  
 this is my new travel system........now i need a business trip to check it out some more 
  
 this is a winner, now that it is FINALLY here.
  
 i empathize with the frustrations of the long wait (and i had another iteration with a bad output jack), but i think the lesson is that if you want to live on the (b)leading edge, you have to expect some sanguinary accidents along the way.
 i was not waiting for this as part of my main listening setup, and had an acceptable alternate for travel (and as a happy owner of a BHSE which is the core of my main headphone setup, i can assure you that this is far from the longest wait i've had).
 it is probably a good idea to wait until commercial release if you can't tolerate the ups/downs/delays of pre-production or new be-spoke product lines.
  
 now back to enjoying music


----------



## TigrisJK

bhazard said:


> Yep. It's how I got mine working on my HTC 10 and then Axon 7.




Props where it's due. This totally worked.


----------



## Dithyrambes

I am sick of lh labs. They keep promising delivery dates with tickets and never follow up. They make so many empty promises and send out annoying emails promoting more products. More upgrades still.the last update, They told me 3 weeks ago they would ship my unit....i am so glad i didnt hop on any campaigns. This ready to go "Go V2+" product is delayed over a year. I have no desire to even try this product and i hope they refund me. Just unacceptable.


----------



## Benny-x

dithyrambes said:


> I am sick of lh labs. They keep promising delivery dates with tickets and never follow up. They make so many empty promises and send out annoying emails promoting more products. More upgrades still.the last update, They told me 3 weeks ago they would ship my unit....i am so glad i didnt hop on any campaigns. This ready to go "Go V2+" product is delayed over a year. I have no desire to even try this product and i hope they refund me. Just unacceptable.




Bad news, they're absolutely never going to give you a refund :-/

The ads are funny, eh? They're already WAY up schiit creak with most clients, but still they toss out the hook. But hey, it's not like things can get much worse for them and I suppose they look at it like "at least we might rope one of two of them suckers again, so let's try!"...


----------



## Dithyrambes

I mean i wish they would at least be apologetic and just shut up and work on fulfilling their clients. Even that isn't enough to be acceptable


----------



## Dithyrambes

So you can buy the GO V2+ from lhlabs website........my mistake for hopping on funding campaign thinking I would get it before it goes on sale. Opened another ticket....no response.


----------



## stuck limo

I have a brand new Geek Out 2A Infinity that will not be recognized by any of the 3 USB ports on my brand new ASUS Q304UA-BBI laptop. I have also tried my Geek Out 450 and got the same exact results. I am unsure at this point if it is a hardware or software issue. I have never encountered this on any of the 7 other computers I've used the Geek Outs on. Can anyone look at the screenshots and tell me what may be happening? I opened up a ticket with LH Labs as well. 
  
 I disabled the on-board sound, installed the Geek Out V2 drivers from their site, and plug in the units. Sometimes it will load (on each) and say the V 1.5 software on the screen....then after it loads, nothing happens.
  
 When you enter the Playback Devices/Sound Manager, the Geek Out is not even listed.
  

  

  

  

  
 Above was for the 450....Below is for the Infinity 2A.


----------



## darinf

stuck limo said:


> I have a brand new Geek Out 2A Infinity that will not be recognized by any of the 3 USB ports on my brand new ASUS Q304UA-BBI laptop. I have also tried my Geek Out 450 and got the same exact results. I am unsure at this point if it is a hardware or software issue. I have never encountered this on any of the 7 other computers I've used the Geek Outs on. Can anyone look at the screenshots and tell me what may be happening? I opened up a ticket with LH Labs as well.
> 
> I disabled the on-board sound, installed the Geek Out V2 drivers from their site, and plug in the units. Sometimes it will load (on each) and say the V 1.5 software on the screen....then after it loads, nothing happens.
> 
> When you enter the Playback Devices/Sound Manager, the Geek Out is not even listed.


 
Have you tried the 3.26 LH Labs driver?
http://lhlabs.com/downloads/Drivers/LightHarmonic_DriverSetup_v3.26.0.exe
  
 Nevermind. I didn't look at all your screen shots. I see you are already using version 3.26 drivers.
  
 If the driver signing is not working (as in your first screen shot), then the driver will not work unless you manually disable driver signature enforcement or find a driver that is digitally signed.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Tried other computers/devices?
  
 The other day my Pulse Infinity DAC could not make a connection to my Android TV Box. Tried connecting it to my smartphone and it works. So the fault was in the Android Box.
  
 Maybe your laptop does not supply enough power to the ports? Try connecting it to a powered hub if you have.


----------



## stuck limo

darinf said:


> Have you tried the 3.26 LH Labs driver?
> http://lhlabs.com/downloads/Drivers/LightHarmonic_DriverSetup_v3.26.0.exe
> 
> Nevermind. I didn't look at all your screen shots. I see you are already using version 3.26 drivers.
> ...


 
  
 Thank you so so so so so so so so so so so much. That was a HORRIBLE experience but I got everything fixed now!  Thank you again!
  
 Just so everyone knows, it's an issue with the Windows 10 Anniversary update. Once it's fixed, it works. For some reason, my other two laptops and my desktop had no issue (but the software was already installed before the update). This was a brand new install of Windows 10 with all updated drivers, etc. so it didn't make it through before "the gate closed", so to speak.


----------



## darinf

stuck limo said:


> Thank you so so so so so so so so so so so much. That was a HORRIBLE experience but I got everything fixed now!  Thank you again!
> 
> Just so everyone knows, it's an issue with the Windows 10 Anniversary update. Once it's fixed, it works. For some reason, my other two laptops and my desktop had no issue (but the software was already installed before the update). This was a brand new install of Windows 10 with all updated drivers, etc. so it didn't make it through before "the gate closed", so to speak.


 
 No problem, happy to help.
 Yes, the Windows version 1607 "Anniversary" update basically shut the door on unsigned or improperly signed drivers. If the driver was installed before the 1607 update, then I think they will still work. Also, properly signed drivers with dates that were signed before Windows 10 should also install fine even with the 1607 update.
 The only reason I know all this is that our Out Of Your Head software uses two drivers and we used to be able to sign our own drivers. Now we can't. We had to upgrade to a much more expensive code signing certificate and then we have to send our driver to Microsoft for approval and they have to sign our drivers. I bet a lot of manufacturers are getting caught "off guard" with this major change in driver signing.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Opened 4 tickets......not a single response.......then sending out email that 99% of Geekout v2+ should have been shipped out. Manny sent me an email and said all of them should be shipped out 2 days ago. Such lies and excuses to make them seem like they did their job. I'm not even going to open the box. Anyone want a Geekout v2+? I dont' even want the unit anymore so I can just ask them to change the address.


----------



## slim2000

I agree. I got my infinity last in Aug but was sent a defected product and had to wait like 2 weeks to get a new one. 
 Great sound but not worth the drama and stress it took to be delivered.


----------



## mark5hs

It FINALLY came. I ordered a v2+ and think they might have sent an infinity? Like, the box says v2+ and has a picture of the one with those wave things on it, but the actually unit looks like the Inifinty chasis... unless they all have the same chasis?
  
 Pictured: 
 https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t35.0-12/14699554_10207773950890805_202827469_o.jpg?oh=37e7693440b3c806c8de07ded37195ec&oe=58045762
  
 Anyway, it didn't include a cable for android devices so I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion for one? (either micro usb double male or a usb female to micro usb male adapter)
  
 thanks


----------



## Dithyrambes

slim2000 said:


> I agree. I got my infinity last in Aug but was sent a defected product and had to wait like 2 weeks to get a new one.
> Great sound but not worth the drama and stress it took to be delivered.


 
 I'm so glad I didn't get on any of the other campaigns...I'm sure by the time they deliver the "wave" Everyone will have come up with new products that are far better....like 2 generations ahead.......at this point I don't think the wave can compete against a dx200 which uses their new flagship..and that'll probably come out faster than the wave.


----------



## jayeshrc

mark5hs said:


> It FINALLY came. I ordered a v2+ and think they might have sent an infinity? Like, the box says v2+ and has a picture of the one with those wave things on it, but the actually unit looks like the Inifinty chasis... unless they all have the same chasis?
> 
> Pictured:
> https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t35.0-12/14699554_10207773950890805_202827469_o.jpg?oh=37e7693440b3c806c8de07ded37195ec&oe=58045762
> ...


 

 no, you got the v2+. the infinity has an infinity logo on the chassis at the top left corner (on the box as well)


----------



## audiophile4life

dithyrambes said:


> Opened 4 tickets......not a single response.......then sending out email that 99% of Geekout v2+ should have been shipped out. Manny sent me an email and said all of them should be shipped out 2 days ago. Such lies and excuses to make them seem like they did their job. I'm not even going to open the box. Anyone want a Geekout v2+? I dont' even want the unit anymore so I can just ask them to change the address.


 
  
 I still haven't received my geek out V2+ infinity either. A friend of mine who knows Gavin at LH labs offered to call him personally but I told him not to bother.  I opened up a ticket with LH and asked for a shipping confirmation or a refund by the end of the week.  I'm sick and tired of the broken promises.


----------



## Joeybgood

audiophile4life said:


> I still haven't received my geek out V2+ infinity either. A friend of mine who knows Gavin at LH labs offered to call him personally but I told him not to bother.  I opened up a ticket with LH and asked for a shipping confirmation or a refund by the end of the week.  I'm sick and tired of the broken promises.


 
 I just received mine yesterday. At least I think I did. the packing receipt states GO V2+ as does the box. Small sticker in on the side does mention Infinity in extremely small print. Haven't gotten around to opening it. Here's hoping and hope you guys get yours soon. Ordered April '15. Crazy long wait.


----------



## mark5hs

Would this be a good adapter for connecting it to an android phone?
 https://www.amazon.com/Ugreen%C2%AE-Adapter-Samusung-Android-Function/dp/B00LN3LQKQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476713179&sr=8-1&keywords=microusb+adapter


----------



## perdigao

mark5hs said:


> Would this be a good adapter for connecting it to an android phone?
> https://www.amazon.com/Ugreen%C2%AE-Adapter-Samusung-Android-Function/dp/B00LN3LQKQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476713179&sr=8-1&keywords=microusb+adapter


 
  
 Probably not ... You will need MicroUSB on both sides ...  This is what I have to connect to my Onkyo DP-X1 Android player:
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TQOEST0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SeeHear

mark5hs said:


> Would this be a good adapter for connecting it to an android phone?
> https://www.amazon.com/Ugreen%C2%AE-Adapter-Samusung-Android-Function/dp/B00LN3LQKQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476713179&sr=8-1&keywords=microusb+adapter


 
  
 It could work.  I use a similar looking one I got from Microcenter for $3. The LHL supplied cable plugs into it and everything works great.  I've been unable to find one that is micro on both sides except online.  Make sure you plug the LHL cable into the GOV2+'s usb port.
  
 http://www.microcenter.com/product/423457/Micro_USB_to_USB_OTG_Cable


----------



## Dithyrambes

Does anyone want a Geekout v2+?


----------



## runningwitit

seehear said:


> It could work.  I use a similar looking one I got from Microcenter for $3. The LHL supplied cable plugs into it and everything works great.  I've been unable to find one that is micro on both sides except online.  Make sure you plug the LHL cable into the GOV2+'s usb port.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/423457/Micro_USB_to_USB_OTG_Cable


LH Labs mini b to b USB cable, that's what I bought for mine!


----------



## runningwitit

dithyrambes said:


> Does anyone want a Geekout v2+?


I may get it for my brother, how much?


----------



## Audio Addict

I had email from Manny today that my v2+ shipped today.  Looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## audiophile4life

Just got a shipping confirmation!  Can't wait for my V2+ infinity to arrive!


----------



## doggiemom

runningwitit said:


> LH Labs mini b to b USB cable, that's what I bought for mine!


 

 Did you get your cable through Indiegogo?  I finally got the Geekout, but am still waiting for the cable.


----------



## runningwitit

doggiemom said:


> Did you get your cable through Indiegogo?  I finally got the Geekout, but am still waiting for the cable.  :confused_face_2:


No, I bought mine through support.


----------



## kenshinco

LHLabs customer support sucks.
I received a unit with non working balanced output port and opened a ticket but no one reply. Its been 24hrs.
Sound coming from only 1 ear when i plug in the trrs plug into the balanced port.


----------



## mscott58

kenshinco said:


> LHLabs customer support sucks.
> I received a unit with non working balanced output port and opened a ticket but no one reply. Its been 24hrs.
> Sound coming from only 1 ear when i plug in the trrs plug into the balanced port.


 
 What type of headphone and cable are you using?


----------



## kenshinco

mscott58 said:


> What type of headphone and cable are you using?



I'm using a custom trrs cable by impactaudiocables, use with 64audio a12. 
Sound can be coming from left or right ear but not both.


----------



## mscott58

kenshinco said:


> I'm using a custom trrs cable by impactaudiocables, use with 64audio a12.
> Sound can be coming from left or right ear but not both.


 
 I've heard of issues with TRRS when the pin-out doesn't align correctly. Here's the pattern for the GOV2. 
  

  
 Unfortunately there's not a set pattern for wiring TRRS connections. Here's AK's
  

  
  
 Might want to double-check the way the cable was made. Good luck!


----------



## kenshinco

Thank you so much mscott58


----------



## jayeshrc

Guys, I have a brand new GOV2+ infinity for sale (newest upgraded components version). Just got it and dont need it anymore. Paid 100 euros on customs unfortunately, I live in the EU. PM me if interested


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

hmmmm you temp me!!!


----------



## mscott58

It is a nice piece of gear! Have one myself and it's really close in SQ to the Pulse Inf. Cheers


----------



## kenshinco

mscott58 said:


> I've heard of issues with TRRS when the pin-out doesn't align correctly. Here's the pattern for the GOV2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sent the cable back to impactaudiocables for inspection and it was nothing wrong with the cable. 
The issue must the with go v2+ then.


----------



## kenshinco

This is my first time dealing with LHLabs and it will be the last time. Customer service sucks big time. There is no way to contact them except to open a ticket. 
I opened a ticket for rma to repair yesterday and today it got closed without resolve my issue.


----------



## Lobbster

I received my GOV2+∞ the other day and have been giving it a bit of a workout. I've run it through 2 complete power cycles and it takes approximately 5 hours to fully charge. Is anyone else experiencing these long charge times ? The 2nd time I used a LH Labs 1G USB A to Micro B cable and a good 2A charger. Generally I can charge a 2800mah battery in 1hr 40mins with that charging set up. 
  
 I understood the power light indicator would turn red before shutting down, I never noticed I noticed a red light either time (wasn't waiting for it, but never noticed) and the unit simply powered down. The second time it was connected to a PC workstation using JRiver and when it powered off it locked out the Task Bar in Windows 10 - had to reboot the PC. Seems strange. Otherwise performance on PC's with Win 10 as system audio worked seamlessly (also used Surface Pro 3 with JRiver).
  
 My main interest is Android audio - portable HiFi. I'm struggling with this. My Fiio E18 uses a different type of B2B OTG cable which (won't work with GOV2+) once connected, Android recognizes the USB DAC and operates as system level audio device. OTOH, the GOV2+ can only work with certain apps ? Like UAPP & HibyMusic and not as a system level audio device?  That seems lame!
  
 I've been able to trick GOV2+ to playback from Google Play/Tune In/YouTube and system sounds from my phone - but something is off with the SQ and it lights up the 4x LED on the GOV2+. 
  
 I'm assuming that this has to do with limitations of Android USB Audio standards for hi bit rate files, but why not do both?
  
 My android devices include OnePlus One & OnePlus X, both with Sultan's CM13 ROM, and Nexus 9 stock.


----------



## bflat

kenshinco said:


> This is my first time dealing with LHLabs and it will be the last time. Customer service sucks big time. There is no way to contact them except to open a ticket.
> I opened a ticket for rma to repair yesterday and today it got closed without resolve my issue.


 

 The support is definitely lacking. However, all may not be lost. I got a similar experience asking for the latest firmware. After I answered all their question, they closed the ticket without sending me the firmware. 4 days later, they emailed the firmware to me. I would not be surprised that you get an RMA shipping label in a few days.


----------



## bhazard

lobbster said:


> I received my GOV2+∞ the other day and have been giving it a bit of a workout. I've run it through 2 complete power cycles and it takes approximately 5 hours to fully charge. Is anyone else experiencing these long charge times ? The 2nd time I used a LH Labs 1G USB A to Micro B cable and a good 2A charger. Generally I can charge a 2800mah battery in 1hr 40mins with that charging set up.
> 
> I understood the power light indicator would turn red before shutting down, I never noticed I noticed a red light either time (wasn't waiting for it, but never noticed) and the unit simply powered down. The second time it was connected to a PC workstation using JRiver and when it powered off it locked out the Task Bar in Windows 10 - had to reboot the PC. Seems strange. Otherwise performance on PC's with Win 10 as system audio worked seamlessly (also used Surface Pro 3 with JRiver).
> 
> ...


 
 Use a micro-usb to micro-usb cable (both ends) and USB Audio Player Pro (or a USB-C to micro-usb cable). Works great on most Android phones with the V2+.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> Use a micro-usb to micro-usb cable (both ends) and USB Audio Player Pro (or a USB-C to micro-usb cable). Works great on most Android phones with the V2+.


 
 Hmm I was hoping it would work with spotify. Got my first android phone and was disappointed to find that the Infinity was the only dac to not work plugged in as is with Tidal and Spotify. 
  
 Lame sauce lol


----------



## gikigill

My Infinity works with Poweramp, Spotify, Jet audio and UAPP.


----------



## RedJohn456

gikigill said:


> My Infinity works with Poweramp, Spotify, Jet audio and UAPP.


 
  
 It does? Which phone are you using? I think it might have to do with phone compatibility. I am using it with a Note 4.


----------



## arrowmark

After first V2+. Stopped working. One channel on the balanced jack was silent on 2nd "NEW" V2+ 

After This experience with LH Labs , I will not back any "starter " projects ever again !
After 9 months since first backing ,I have a working unit.


----------



## RedJohn456

bhazard said:


> Use a micro-usb to micro-usb cable (both ends) and USB Audio Player Pro (or a USB-C to micro-usb cable). Works great on most Android phones with the V2+.


 
  
 I tried several different combinations to rule out wire culprits
  
 a) Micro Usb to Micro usb - works with the E1K but not V2+ Infinity
 b) Micro Usb to Female USB (OTG Cable) -> ZuperDAC (plug and play with spotify)
 c) a) Micro Usb to Female USB (OTG Cable)  -> Male USB to Mico USB -> V2+ (didn't worl), E17K work


----------



## Raketen

Yeah having similar problem on a phone running Android 6 - no issues with Android out, but everything is being converted to system audio output so it shows 4x no matter what is being played, can't get Neutron to detect it for direct output. Still sounds fine though AFAICT, guess it might be an issue for people trying play hi-res stuff.


----------



## gikigill

HTC 10. Note 4 did have some niggles as I couldn't get the Infinity to talk to it properly.


----------



## Raketen

gikigill said:


> HTC 10. Note 4 did have some niggles as I couldn't get the Infinity to talk to it properly.




Hmm, my phone as well (^5!) .... Maybe it's just Neutron or something in my settings preventing direct output. Will have to try the apps you mentioned.


----------



## gikigill

UAPP is pretty much bullet proof.


----------



## HiFiRobot

My Infinity has arrived and it sounds really good. Some issues when connecting to Galaxy S7, does not always work at the first try and the S7 speaker gives out an interesting horrible crackling noise when connection fails.
  
 Pairs nicely with HE-500 and TH-X00 Purplehearts. Only tried SE so far with HE-500. Need to build the balanced adapter.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

When using UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro) as app.

Happy on ticking these settings:
-Use USB DAC
-Android Sample Rate:Native 
-Bitperfect
-DSD ModeoP 
-DSD High quality conversion


----------



## peter123

redjohn456 said:


> I tried several different combinations to rule out wire culprits
> 
> a) Micro Usb to Micro usb - works with the E1K but not V2+ Infinity
> b) Micro Usb to Female USB (OTG Cable) -> ZuperDAC (plug and play with spotify)
> c) a) Micro Usb to Female USB (OTG Cable)  -> Male USB to Mico USB -> V2+ (didn't worl), E17K work




I'm afraid it's the phone, my G3 and Z3Compact works fine with Spotify while my M7 doesn't. 

Also make sure not to use the OTG cables made for FiiO DAPs since they typically don't work with other gear (only amp/dac I've ever got it working with is the Opus #11 and I've tried quite a few).


----------



## CaffeineJunkie

What differences are people experiencing in volume levels between the two power settings?

On my HE-560's there's only about a 5% increase in volume on the high setting.


----------



## Lobbster

gikigill said:


> UAPP is pretty much bullet proof.


 
 I agree, but my point is it should work as a system level player, ie even playback system sounds from your cell phone like when you touch the screen.
  
 I can "trick" the Infiniti to playback system level sounds and apps if I simply pause UAPP or HibyMusic and start some other app. But, as soon as you close the USB Audio App it will kill the playback and nothing will play on Infiniti. When it is "tricked" it displays the 4x LED - which means what - maybe your experience is different ?
  
 I'm not sure about SQ when it's tricked - Google Play didn't seem right but Tune In sounded Ok - maybe Spotify is Ok under this scenario.
  
 Again, curious to see if anyone else has issues with GOV2+ Infiniti playing back at a system level. My understanding is Android is limited to 48khz (?) so USB Audio Apps are needed to bypass Android to allow higher bit rates to be streamed. Just don't understand why it can't do both... if UAPP is bypassing Android - why can't it handle the system level stuff when the USB audio app is off.


----------



## Lobbster

peter123 said:


> I'm afraid it's the phone, my G3 and Z3Compact works fine with Spotify while my M7 doesn't.
> 
> Also make sure not to use the OTG cables made for FiiO DAPs since they typically don't work with other gear (only amp/dac I've ever got it working with is the Opus #11 and I've tried quite a few).


 
 I have proper B2B OTG cables that work on the GOV+∞ using UAPP or HibyMusic. My interest is system level playback and I'm curious why it might be working on some Android phones and not others. Are you getting the 4x sampling LED lighting up ? My understanding is anything less than 48khz won't illuminate any playback LEDs.


----------



## Raketen

Definitely worth the effort for balanced I think, the single end is just OK compared to my other single end sources from what I can tell.


----------



## RedJohn456

peter123 said:


> I'm afraid it's the phone, my G3 and Z3Compact works fine with Spotify while my M7 doesn't.
> 
> Also make sure not to use the OTG cables made for FiiO DAPs since they typically don't work with other gear (only amp/dac I've ever got it working with is the Opus #11 and I've tried quite a few).


 
  
 Well schiit :/
  
 and yeah I only have one Micro to micro usb cable right now and its the FiiO one. Might look into getting a different one but if its not gonna work. Well thats a bummer 
 Maybe I should have gotten an iPhone lol


----------



## Lobbster

redjohn456 said:


> Well schiit :/
> 
> and yeah I only have one Micro to micro usb cable right now and its the FiiO one. Might look into getting a different one but if its not gonna work. Well thats a bummer
> Maybe I should have gotten an iPhone lol




Just get any garden variety USB A Female to Micro B OTG adapter and pair with a charging cable - OTG end plug into phone. These things cost $2-5 at you local electronics shop.


----------



## cxb1

I've not managed to get either of my 2 Marshmallow Android phones connected to the v2+.
  
 1.  Sony Aqua M4: updated to MM, but, it seems, it doesn't even have USB Host Controller. Apparently, being waterproof, they didn't want to put 5v out onto its ports.......
 2.  Lenovo B5060: (a very recent device, released in July 2016) it's got the USB Host Controller, but not the firmware support. It even passes the OTG self test, but can't find any devices. I don't seem to be able to root this device (yet).
  
 So all is not well with the cheaper Android phones.
 I'm going to switch to iPhone.....
  
 Regards,


----------



## bhazard

The V2+ works at system level just fine with my ZTE Axon 7, and it also worked with the HTC 10 and Moto X Pure this way.

It might be Samsung phones giving issues, but as long as you use a cable with no adapters, the V2+ has worked fine on every phone I've used, system level and UAPP wise.

Not too many of us have both the Pulse Infinity and V2+, but I can say that aside from power, the sound is much closer than you would think, as someone else mentioned previously. You could easily use this as a high end balanced portable desktop DAC.


----------



## mscott58

bhazard said:


> The V2+ works at system level just fine with my ZTE Axon 7, and it also worked with the HTC 10 and Moto X Pure this way.
> 
> It might be Samsung phones giving issues, but as long as you use a cable with no adapters, the V2+ has worked fine on every phone I've used, system level and UAPP wise.
> 
> Not too many of us have both the Pulse Infinity and V2+, but I can say that aside from power, the sound is much closer than you would think, as someone else mentioned previously. You could easily use this as a high end balanced portable desktop DAC.




Exactly


----------



## Lobbster

bhazard said:


> The V2+ works at system level just fine with my ZTE Axon 7, and it also worked with the HTC 10 and Moto X Pure this way




Thanks. 2 questions; is UAPP on in the background, do any of the sample LED's come on?

Im using a Oneplus One with CM13, it should be similar to ZTE ROM. Audio and Hardware shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## cxb1

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I'm very happy with the sound (connected to my laptop), but the USB support in some phones appears to be lacking.
  
 I've tried several incarnations of OTG cables, none of which work In terms of getting the phone and v2+ working together, though they do cause the phone's internal test routines to register a pass for the OTG test. So I've concluded the problem is in the phone, which is confirmed by UAPP, USB Host Diagnostics etc. These diagnostics find:
  
 Android API
 Claims support                          No
 Classes found                           Yes
 Device detected                        No
  
 Kernel
 Claims support                          Yes
 Device detected                        No
  
 under AIDA64 (Devices),  it finds the USB Host Controller MUSB HDRC host driver
 and in System, device features:
 audio.hardware.usb.accessory
  
 What's missing? As I don't have a working example, I don't know!
  
 I don't know if there is a resource for testing USB Audio on phones, that maintains a database of phones and their standards compliance.


----------



## mark5hs

perdigao said:


> Probably not ... You will need MicroUSB on both sides ...  This is what I have to connect to my Onkyo DP-X1 Android player:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TQOEST0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 
  
 Thanks for the reply. I bought that cable but my phone doesnt seem to be recognizing it. Sound just goes through the phone's speaker when everything is connected. This is on a Galaxy Note 4 running Android 6.01. Any ideas?


----------



## doggiemom

I wish they would have put a volume control on this thing.  My other DAC/amps have one, and I didn't realize until now how much I use it.


----------



## peter123

cxb1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes, I'm very happy with the sound (connected to my laptop), but the USB support in some phones appears to be lacking.
> 
> I've tried several incarnations of OTG cables, none of which work In terms of getting the phone and v2+ working together, though they do cause the phone's internal test routines to register a pass for the OTG test. So I've concluded the problem is in the phone, which is confirmed by UAPP, USB Host Diagnostics etc. These diagnostics find:




Android and sound are very complicated unfortunately, even same phones from different carriers are known to be different in support. 

This is an excellent resource and a great place to start:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/8445#post_12955136


----------



## tangents

bhazard said:


> The V2+ works at system level just fine with my ZTE Axon 7, and it also worked with the *HTC 10* and Moto X Pure this way.
> 
> It might be Samsung phones giving issues, but as long as you use a cable with no adapters, the V2+ has worked fine on every phone I've used, system level and UAPP wise.
> 
> Not too many of us have both the Pulse Infinity and V2+, but I can say that aside from power, the sound is much closer than you would think, as someone else mentioned previously. You could easily use this as a high end balanced portable desktop DAC.


 
  
@bhazard which otg cable are you using with the HTC 10?


----------



## Raketen

I'm using the 6" monoprice usb-c to micro cable w/ HTC 10, seems to work fine.


----------



## Audio Addict

My v2+ came today but no leather case.  Did anyone receive the leather case? On the survey, I elected the deferral until the case came in.  I did receive a campaign update they now have completed all the v2+ commitments.


----------



## sahmen

No leather case for me either...  It risks becoming a "victim" of LH Labs selective amnesia, but I am not going to get a ticket to protest or remind them of it... I'm kind of tired of fighting..


----------



## doggiemom

audio addict said:


> My v2+ came today but no leather case.  Did anyone receive the leather case? On the survey, I elected the deferral until the case came in.  I did receive a campaign update they now have completed all the v2+ commitments.


I did receive the leather case. However, they still owe me a cable. I also bought the extra batter and extended warranty, which i regret: should I ever need it, I am doubtful their poor customer service would fix it.


----------



## Audio Addict

doggiemom said:


> I did receive the leather case. However, they still owe me a cable. I also bought the extra batter and extended warranty, which i regret: should I ever need it, I am doubtful their poor customer service would fix it.


 
  
 They found one for me and it is in the mail.  Thanks.


----------



## tmarshl

audio addict said:


> My v2+ came today but no leather case.  Did anyone receive the leather case? On the survey, I elected the deferral until the case came in.  I did receive a campaign update they now have completed all the v2+ commitments.


 

 Yes, I received the leather case.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Anyone do a comparison of the qp1r vs go v2+?


----------



## runningwitit

perdigao said:


> It looks great! I've decided to take my chances with the Onkyo DP-X1 as the source for the V2+ Infinity...  Will report how it worked once I receive the DP-X1 and the otg cable!


Dude, I received my Marshall London phone that I chose for my source yesterday and when I connected it to my LH Labs Revive/V2+ Infinite; it kicked ass!!! Everything I hear is super crisp and clear and the soundstage is amazing. It boosted the already sweet sound of the L H Labs Infinite to limitless heights, all I can shout is WOW!!! Totally. Totally. Totally satisfied with the $285.00 I spent on the London, yes.yes.yes!!! I don't see things getting any better than this, but I will buy another source as an alternative for the ability to switch things up a bit! It could be the DP-X1 you referred me to, how is it sounding now!!?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Try If you could use UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro) on it. 

Set it to:
- Use USB DAC 
- Android Sample Rate: Device native
- Bitperfect 
- DSD ModeoP 
- High quality DSD conversion


----------



## Dithyrambes

Just listened to the v2+ infinity balanced. Sounds great but I still prefer the sony zx2 balanced over it with my iems.


----------



## SeeHear

dithyrambes said:


> Just listened to the v2+ infinity balanced. Sounds great but I still prefer the sony zx2 balanced over it with my iems.


 
 How long have you had the V2+?  I was underwhelmed with mine, initially. But now, after a bunch of hours, it sounds really, really good with my HD650s.  The Senns are better through the V2+, dare I say, than through my WA2!
  
 Ive used it with my MacBook Pro, my phones (Note 3 and One+ One) and my PC. It works great with all of them.  I've only heard the Sony at shows. It did sound very good, but I never heard it with my own head or ear phones.


----------



## Dithyrambes

seehear said:


> How long have you had the V2+?  I was underwhelmed with mine, initially. But now, after a bunch of hours, it sounds really, really good with my HD650s.  The Senns are better through the V2+, dare I say, than through my WA2!
> 
> Ive used it with my MacBook Pro, my phones (Note 3 and One+ One) and my PC. It works great with all of them.  I've only heard the Sony at shows. It did sound very good, but I never heard it with my own head or ear phones.


something about the transients. And also cymbals and drums going this tis tis tis. Instead of shizz shizz shizz. Also the tonality is on the leaner side compared to the Sony. Also inner energy detail and detailing are a bit lacking in comparison. Soundstage is also better on Sony. Maybe it needs burn in, but at this point, I'm not convinced the year was worth the wait.


----------



## SeeHear

Dithyrambes, give it more time. I got mine in August and didn't start to like it until the last couple of weeks.  It had not been getting much time because of my initial impression.  Reading other's impressions is what led me to keep trying it. Also, I got best results with my HD650 and "Weird Sony Earspeakers" (PFRV1). With the PFRV1, I didn't even need the Sony supplied amp. They never sounded better, in fact!  They make my 650s sound the way I always hoped they would when I bought them years ago. Definitely, give it a little more time before you give up on it.


----------



## perdigao

runningwitit said:


> Dude, I received my Marshall London phone that I chose for my source yesterday and when I connected it to my LH Labs Revive/V2+ Infinite; it kicked ass!!! Everything I hear is super crisp and clear and the soundstage is amazing. It boosted the already sweet sound of the L H Labs Infinite to limitless heights, all I can shout is WOW!!! Totally. Totally. Totally satisfied with the $285.00 I spent on the London, yes.yes.yes!!! I don't see things getting any better than this, but I will buy another source as an alternative for the ability to switch things up a bit! It could be the DP-X1 you referred me to, how is it sounding now!!?


 
  
 I see no difference between feeding the LH Labs from my IPhone or the DP-X1.  If I could go back in time, I would probably not have invested on the DP-X1 to be just a USB DAC Source.  BUT, since carrying the LH Labs DAC and the DP-X1 is cumbersome at times, I've started to use just the DP-X1 on my trips.   The Geek Out V2+ Infinity sounds amazing, but the DP-X1 is not too far behind to justify carrying both (I travel almost every week). In short, you will not get any noticeably better sound by changing the USB DAC Source.


----------



## Dithyrambes

perdigao said:


> I see not difference between feeding the LH Labs from my IPhone or the DP-X1.  If I could have go back in time, I would probably not have invested on the DP-X1 to be just a USB DAC Source.  BUT, since carrying the LH Labs DAC and the DP-X1 is cumbersome at times, I've started to use just the DP-X1 on my trips.   The Geek Out V2+ Infinity sounds amazing, but the DP-X1 is not too far behind to justify carrying both at travels (I travel almost every week). In short, you will not get any noticeably better sound by changing the USB DAC Source.


 
  
 I find the SE to be good as well. Slightly less resolution, but still really good.


----------



## runningwitit

My fr





perdigao said:


> I see not difference between feeding the LH Labs from my IPhone or the DP-X1.  If I could have go back in time, I would probably not have invested on the DP-X1 to be just a USB DAC Source.  BUT, since carrying the LH Labs DAC and the DP-X1 is cumbersome at times, I've started to use just the DP-X1 on my trips.   The Geek Out V2+ Infinity sounds amazing, but the DP-X1 is not too far behind to justify carrying both at travels (I travel almost every week). In short, you will not get any noticeably better sound by changing the USB DAC Source.


My friend, I switched from an iPhone 5 to the Marshall London and I can tell you there is a remarkable difference! Every song I play sounds like I'm at a concert with a super crispy sound system! Dude it's totally CRAZY! Just freakin AMAZING!!!


----------



## peter123

perdigao said:


> I see not difference between feeding the LH Labs from my IPhone or the DP-X1..... *In short, you will not get any noticeably better sound by changing the USB DAC Source.*




This is my experience as well but as always ymmw......


----------



## miceblue

For previous LH Labs product owners, is it just me, or do the digital filters seem to have an obvious effect/difference between the two (FRM vs TCM)?

I still prefer FRM, and the differences still seem consistent with what I remember with the original Geek Out and Pulse X Infinity, but I just notice them a lot more now. Maybe it's my IEMs.


Also, I just got back my GO V2+ from exchanging it from the old chassis. I have to say, the new (not-3D-printed) chassis feels and looks much nicer than the old one. The finish on the aluminum(?) faceplates is also much nicer since it's not a fingerprint magnet.


Sound-wise, it destroys my DragonFly Black that I have with me at the moment. It's nice to be back with LH Labs' high-quality sound. I can't wait to use this with my phone and try it out for mobile listening sessions.


----------



## gikigill

Yup, FRM all the time on my Pulse Xfi and V2+ Infinity. There is a slight difference in the sound of each filter.


----------



## perdigao

runningwitit said:


> My fr
> My friend, I switched from an iPhone 5 to the Marshall London and I can tell you there is a remarkable difference! Every song I play sounds like I'm at a concert with a super crispy sound system! Dude it's totally CRAZY! Just freakin AMAZING!!!


 
 It also depends a lot on what you friend was using to play the songs on Iphone 5.   When I use my IPhone as source,  I use high-res music (192/24 or DSD) and the Onkyo IOS player.  If I were to use Apple Music streaming, it would be a very different experience ...


----------



## perdigao

gikigill said:


> Yup, FRM all the time on my Pulse Xfi and V2+ Infinity. There is a slight difference in the sound of each filter.


 
 Is FRM the "Green" setting?  If yes, that is what I use all the time also ...


----------



## miceblue

perdigao said:


> gikigill said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, FRM all the time on my Pulse Xfi and V2+ Infinity. There is a slight difference in the sound of each filter.
> ...



Yup, that's the one.


----------



## runningwitit

perdigao said:


> It also depends a lot on what you friend was using to play the songs on Iphone 5.   When I use my IPhone as source,  I use high-res music (192/24 or DSD) and the Onkyo IOS player.  If I were to use Apple Music streaming, it would be a very different experience ...


On my iPhone 5, I streamed from Tidal mostly.. Also, I used the Onkyo music player to play from iphone memory and used the eq when needed (eq quite good I may add)! The software on the Marshall is made for music, something like Amarra for Tidal or JRiver. It really is an excellent sound feeding the V2+ Infinite and it makes a remarkable difference in it's performance!! That my friend is were the sound differences are made! It's basically a music player with a phone as a bonus..Check it out!!! You'll like it!!


----------



## peter123

I've been trying out a lot of phones with a lot of dac's and fwiw I've never ever heard any difference from the source when using USB Audio Player Pro (that completly bypasses Android sound) as player. My guess is that any difference comes from Android messing with the sound in one way or the other. Phones often have "sound enhachers" or upsampling (standard Android output) that one may like or not but it's not an unaltered sound... 

Just my experience and I'm sure others will have different one so as always ymmw.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

+1
  
 This is also true to my experience.
  
 Hence I have an Android box with space for an internal 3.5 HD drive. Have an LPS and Revive run to it, installed an WD 8Tb HD and have UAPP as my music app.


----------



## miceblue

Or not....my USB C to microUSB OTG cable doesn't work. : (

Still waiting for Geek Wave....I'll probably get it when I no longer have a need for it. >.>


----------



## runningwitit

miceblue said:


> Or not....my USB C to microUSB OTG cable doesn't work. : (
> 
> Still waiting for Geek Wave....I'll probably get it when I no longer have a need for it. >.>


Don't give up on the Wave, Larry is doing some really special things with it! Don't get me wrong, there could be a better sounding player out there, but in no way, shape, form or fashion will I nay say the Wave!!! If you do get another player before it's released, I have a strong gut feeling it will be put in the drawer when the Wave hits your fingertips! Please no offense, friend...


----------



## Benny-x

runningwitit said:


> Don't give up on the Wave, Larry is doing some really special things with it! Don't get me wrong, there could be a better sounding player out there, but in no way, shape, form or fashion will I nay say the Wave!!! If you do get another player before it's released, I have a strong gut feeling it will be put in the drawer when the Wave hits your fingertips! Please no offense, friend...




You're free to share that optimism, but I own 4 LH Labs products and find all of them only comparable with what's on the market. And some of them, like the GO 1000, has now been surpassed by newer items from other companies for lower prices. 

The Pulse line is no longer competitive with newer offerings and it has a bad track record in dependability. If so many people hadn't bought in beforehand, there'd be no way as many units would be making it into people's hands vs. the competition now.

Good luck and all, but let's be real and understand this is technology and time is not on its side and there are limits to what any one company can offer performance wise.


----------



## runningwitit

benny-x said:


> You're free to share that optimism, but I own 4 LH Labs products and find all of them only comparable with what's on the market. And some of them, like the GO 1000, has now been surpassed by newer items from other companies for lower prices.
> 
> The Pulse line is no longer competitive with newer offerings and it has a bad track record in dependability. If so many people hadn't bought in beforehand, there'd be no way as many units would be making it into people's hands vs. the competition now.
> 
> Good luck and all, but let's be real and understand this is technology and time is not on its side and there are limits to what any one company can offer performance wise.


I still say don't sell it short, Larry is full of surprises!


----------



## Audio Addict

runningwitit said:


> I still say don't sell it short, Larry is full of surprises!




When it gets released it won't be SOTA, which was the reason I jumped into the campaigns. It will more than likely be worth no more than the price I paid.

I have completely 2nd Infinity system I could not even sell near what I had invested through the Indiegogo campaign. The HPA, Source and Wave probably won't be different.


----------



## hotteen

audio addict said:


> When it gets released it won't be SOTA, which was the reason I jumped into the campaigns. It will more than likely be worth no more than the price I paid.
> 
> 
> 
> I have completely 2nd Infinity system I could not even sell near what I had invested through the Indiegogo campaign. The HPA, Source and Wave probably won't be different.



 


Not to mention the "special" verb, verb-x, verbatim, and balanced iem verb superb.


----------



## Dithyrambes

I think the go products are the only things that were ok. Go v2 was a bit late and go2a should have been what go v2 should have been. It does perform at a high level and the balanced is really nice. Don't think you can find a small portable dac/amp that's balanced for the price. Unfortunately no volume control is a bummer and I always have to be careful not to blast my ears when using Windows. I think however the options are only competitive at the prices offered at campaign prices. No one would really pay $649 for a Go v2+ infinity, only because it took so long to come. A year ago....maybe..but the mojo stole it's thunder.


----------



## jayeshrc

Any europeans want a brand new V2+ infinity with the upgraded capacitors and resistors? I'm selling mine: Geek Out V2+ Infinity & Lightspeed cable - PRICE DROP


----------



## Dithyrambes

jayeshrc said:


> Any europeans want a brand new V2+ infinity with the upgraded capacitors and resistors? I'm selling mine for 349 euros!



GL with sale. I wonder if they will buy it at that price. I'm selling mine at $330 no people don't seem interested(even if I'm taking a loss) ><


----------



## jayeshrc

dithyrambes said:


> GL with sale. I wonder if they will buy it at that price. I'm selling mine at $320 no people don't seem interested(even if I'm taking a loss) ><


 

 When it reached me I had to pay 110 euros duty, so it is a bit more expensive than yours in the USA. Let us see.


----------



## cocolinho

Hey
 if someone is willing to unload its GO V2, I'm looking for one in EU :
http://www.head-fi.org/t/824800/wtb-lh-labs-geek-out-v2-new-case
  
 Thank you


----------



## Lobbster

mark5hs said:


> Thanks for the reply. I bought that cable but my phone doesnt seem to be recognizing it. Sound just goes through the phone's speaker when everything is connected. This is on a Galaxy Note 4 running Android 6.01. Any ideas?


 
 That cable has a square end and a round end. The square end is the OTG (or Host) end and must connect to your android device. The round end connects to GOV2+. Should work with UAPP or HiByMusic.


----------



## Lobbster

Well I'm still stumped by Android device support, something just doesn't seem to add up with my tests - I don't think it's the phone. I'm using a OnePlus One unlocked, rooted and running Sutan's CM13 ROM. CM has always lead the way on OTG support and I can confirm it's working with other devices and cable combinations. I have worked with other Phones/ROMS that don't have USB Host Mode so I know what to expect from my device.
  
 I can get my phone to work with GOV2+ using basic OTG cable with UAPP or HiByMusic. However, I can't get any system level audio from apps like Google Play, YouTube or NetFlix (and I assume Spotify/Tidal). There are reports some random phones work at the system level. Consensus seems to be the problem is the phones, but I'm not so sure...
  
*GOV2+* tested with USB OTG + standard charging cable - works with UAPP & HiBy - OTG end must be in Android device. Other way will not work.
  
*GOV2+* tested with dual ended OTG B2B cable - works with UAPP & HiBy only
  
*GOV2+* tested with FIIO cable - doesn't work.
  
 Tested USB OTG + standard charging cable using *Fiio E18* - did not work - HOWEVER when I reversed the cable (OTG connected to Fiio) it worked at the system level and with UAPP & HiBy options. 
  
 Tested with dual ended OTG B2B cable and *Fiio E18* and everything works at system level and with UAPP & HiBy
  
 Tested USB OTG adapter and *USB Flash Drive* - phone instantly recognizes thumb drive manufacturer name.
  
 I can trick the GOV2+ to play system level audio by terminating UAPP or HiBy in the Status Bar but leaving it running in the background. When I do this the 4x LED comes on, not sure what that means. As soon as the UAPP or HiBy is closed, system level audio stops.
  
 I'm not a technical person, but this tells me OTG is fine on the phone. There's something about the GOV2+ that's not playing well with Android. This is a problem because the GOV2+ is supposed to be for portable devices, not workstations or Laptops - there's better options for those applications. This is designed for use with cellphones and tablets without depleting your battery, something as basic as system level audio for Android is a must.
  
 Quite frankly this renders GOV2+ pointless for Android users unless you only want to stream hi rez files with your phone/tablet using UAPP or HiBy. 
  
 I asked LH Labs Tech Support for help and they said it works fine on IOS.... I said it work fine on Windows too - why doesn't someone there get a real smartphone...


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Dude, we hear ya with your awesome, long and "cooked" double post. 

USB audio is and STILL a hit and miss.

Phone, OS, App, DAC, cables must be in sync. 

E18 worked with your phone. There are reports of other phones not working with it (see thread on portable usb audio). 

Good thing we have UAPP or Hiby to our rescue.


----------



## miceblue

DragonFly Black works just fine with the OTG cable I got from Amazon for my OnePlus 3 with Foobar, UAPP, and Neutron. The one I got from Mimic Cables doesn't work with the GO V2+ on any of those apps.


----------



## Lobbster

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> USB audio is and STILL a hit and miss.
> 
> Phone, OS, App, DAC, cables must be in sync.


 
  
 Thanks for sharing your UAPP settings.
  
 Sorry for the double post, I'm selfishly trying to solve my problem, but this seems pretty widespread and the answers aren't adding up. 1+1≠ 0 
  
 I'm a businessman, not a technical person - but I would love a technical explanation on this. The only time Fiio didn't work on Android for me is because of the absence of USB Host Mode. No problem - flashed a ROM that supports it. Otherwise I've gotten it working on 6 different Android handsets since the Samsung GS3 (KitKat 4.2.x). I'll go thru that other thread and see if there's better explanations.
  
 Why does my phone read the manufacturers name off a thumb drive, and from an Off state - trigger UAPP or HibyMusic when I plug in/power on the GOV2+? Something is going on there...
  
 I can understand the complications created by cable & connector variations, which end to plug in where, USB Host Mode, OTG I/O...  But Android is now 87.5% of the mobile market and there is significant growth in "head-fi", this problem shouldn't even exist.
  
 I find it slightly ironic when I first bought the Fiio it was Android only - no IOS allowed - or maybe it was the other way around - Apple lock down until it's proven to work and certified.
  
 Maybe I'll go ask over at XDA and see what I find. I would still like LH Labs to tell me what that 4x LED means when I use the work around. I'm only interested in this device as a portable Android accessory (an upgrade to the Fiio). In the meantime, I'm STILL not convinced the phone is the problem


----------



## Lobbster

miceblue said:


> DragonFly Black works just fine with the OTG cable I got from Amazon for my OnePlus 3 with Foobar, UAPP, and Neutron. The one I got from Mimic Cables doesn't work with the GO V2+ on any of those apps.


 
 Sorry, does the first cable work with GOV2+ & UAPP? Make sure the OTG end plugs into your phone (in your case the C end needs to be OTG). There are also dual ended OTG cables that direction doesn't matter. 
  
 I also own the OnePlus X and OOS 2 and earlier didn't have USB Host Mode. CM ROM's worked with X and my DACs. Sultan's CM13 ROM makes the X go like the Energizer Bunny. Hope OP makes an actual premium flagship one day, but not holding my breath or waiting. I wouldn't hesitate to buy the 3, but wouldn't have much patience for OOS if it's handicapped or overly bloated in any way.
  
 EDIT: I think the Dragonfly powers off your device and therefore is NOT an OTG cable. OTG doesn't allow power to pass from the phone to the DAC. Probably same cable used by Fiio and wont work with GOV2+.


----------



## mark5hs

lobbster said:


> That cable has a square end and a round end. The square end is the OTG (or Host) end and must connect to your android device. The round end connects to GOV2+. Should work with UAPP or HiByMusic.


 
  
 Word, thanks man. It's working with Android system and Tidal too. Awesome!


----------



## miceblue

lobbster said:


> Sorry, does the first cable work with GOV2+ & UAPP? Make sure the OTG end plugs into your phone (in your case the C end needs to be OTG). There are also dual ended OTG cables that direction doesn't matter.
> 
> I also own the OnePlus X and OOS 2 and earlier didn't have USB Host Mode. CM ROM's worked with X and my DACs. Sultan's CM13 ROM makes the X go like the Energizer Bunny. Hope OP makes an actual premium flagship one day, but not holding my breath or waiting. I wouldn't hesitate to buy the 3, but wouldn't have much patience for OOS if it's handicapped or overly bloated in any way.
> 
> EDIT: I think the Dragonfly powers off your device and therefore is NOT an OTG cable. OTG doesn't allow power to pass from the phone to the DAC. Probably same cable used by Fiio and wont work with GOV2+.



Wooooah! You sir(?) are a genius!

I didn't think that combination would work.

DragonFly works just fine with the OP3 with the USB OTG USB C to female USB A connector. Using the same connector and just plugging in a regular USB A to micro USB cable into that with the GO V2+, it works just fine.


Question though: why do I have to turn up the volume on Neutron to near max (93%, low gain) to get a decent volume level for the Etymotic ER4SR? ER4SR straight out of my phone I only need like 50% volume, ER4SR through GO V2+ connected to my computer needs around 75% low gain.


----------



## Lobbster

miceblue said:


> Question though: why do I have to turn up the volume on Neutron to near max (93%, low gain) to get a decent volume level for the Etymotic ER4SR? ER4SR straight out of my phone I only need like 50% volume, ER4SR through GO V2+ connected to my computer needs around 75% low gain.


 
 Not sure I can help as I don't use Neutron. Generally, once your phone detects an USB audio device it should be bitstreaming data to the DAC. However, rather than having a built in volume control, GOV2+ uses your handsets system volume as a "Hardware Volume Controller" affecting the DAC's output, not your phone. UAPP allows you to set it to function as a Hardware or Software Volume control. I have it set up for Hardware and control volume from within UAPP - a much more refined experience compared with the phone rocker volume control which seems to find Mute before it hits 50%. UAPP Hardware volume control renders the phone rocker volume control non functional.
  
 I'm guessing, but leave Neutron at 100% and use the phones System Volume to adjust DAC Amplification...(?)


----------



## Lobbster

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> USB audio is and STILL a hit and miss.


 
  
 UPDATE: I may have to concede this and agree with you. I just fired up my OnePlus X. The X is also unlocked, rooted and uses Sultan's CM13 ROM. It has neither UAPP or HiByMusic installed. Plugged into the GOV2+ everything works as a system audio device. Time to switch back to my X. Sorry for doubting you man !
  
 However, the 4x LED is on. That doesn't make sense. Will see if LH Labs can explain.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

No worries! I also doubt on myself.


----------



## Lobbster

lobbster said:


> I'm STILL not convinced the phone is the problem


 





 that was too easy... wiped Dalvik & Cache in TWRP... everything works like should, even the volume rocker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'll go away now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 and wait for the Wave to arrive


----------



## peter123

Shanling M1 + V2+Infinity, works like a charm


----------



## Lobbster

Nice Avatar!
  
 Where did you buy that - Ali Express ? 
  
 Went thru some of the thread and couldn't find a link. Would like to buy one for my son.


----------



## peter123

lobbster said:


> Nice Avatar!
> 
> Where did you buy that - Ali Express ?
> 
> Went thru some of the thread and couldn't find a link. Would like to buy one for my son.




Yeah, bought it from AK Audio Store on Aliexpress. It's a really nice little player imo.


----------



## Lobbster

miceblue said:


> DragonFly works just fine with the OP3 with the USB OTG USB C to female USB A connector. Using the same connector and just plugging in a regular USB A to micro USB cable into that with the GO V2+, it works just fine.


 
 Just picked up this info from the Shanling M1 thread, there is no such thing as an OTG USB C connector:
_"Both the traditional full size USB connector or the USB Type C does not have this extra pin, so there is no concept of OTG."_
 Learn something new everyday. Basically the means phones or DAPs with USB C should only require a straight wired cable. The post has a pretty good explanation: http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/1200#post_12990309


----------



## miceblue

lobbster said:


> Just picked up this info from the Shanling M1 thread, there is no such thing as an OTG USB C connector:
> 
> "Both the traditional full size USB connector or the USB Type C does not have this extra pin, so there is no concept of OTG."
> 
> Learn something new everyday. Basically the means phones or DAPs with USB C should only require a straight wired cable. The post has a pretty good explanation: http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/1200#post_12990309



Hm, that's interesting. Perhaps that's why my microUSB OTG - USB C cable doesn't work: they probably wired it so the microUSB end is the host device, USB C end as the slave, which is the opposite of what I wanted.


----------



## DigitalCitizen

Hi guys!
  
 I was wondering if there's any difference in form factor between the v2+ and the 2a, and whether there is currently, or will soon be any way to get my hands on a 2a? (since it seems to be pretty much better in every respect according to the small amount i've read about it)
  
 Thanks!


----------



## mscott58

digitalcitizen said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I was wondering if there's any difference in form factor between the v2+ and the 2a, and whether there is currently, or will soon be any way to get my hands on a 2a? (since it seems to be pretty much better in every respect according to the small amount i've read about it)
> 
> Thanks!


 
 Yeah, the shape and size of the V2+ and 2a are totally different. Well, they're both rectangles, but the V2+ is bigger, flatter, and includes a battery. As such it can operate without a PC while the 2a plugs directly into a USB port and pulls its power from that. You can still use the 2a for more portable duty, but then you need to have a USB hub and a battery, which kind of defeats the "portable" part. In my mind the V2+ has a larger set of use cases. 
  
 As fr the SQ, the V2+ Infinity I have is really great, and I believe has a very similar, if not the same, circuitry as its 2a brother. So I think the "small amount" you say you have read isn't painting the full picture. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## DigitalCitizen

How's the build quality of the v2+? The form factor is really appealing to me because it's so flat, but i've seen some people say that they had problems the durability of them.


----------



## Lobbster

digitalcitizen said:


> How's the build quality of the v2+? The form factor is really appealing to me because it's so flat, but i've seen some people say that they had problems the durability of them.


 

 I think they had problems with the 3D printed cases. If I was to gripe about build it wouldn't be in reference to the case, mine would be they governed the battery too hard and it takes 5 hours to recharge. The aluminum case is actually very utilitarian, functional and never gets past warm - even around the vents. If you're needing a self powered portable DAC/Amp for multiple transports - this is extremely good. Really wonder if the Wave will be the ultimate form factor though... we're getting closer....


----------



## DigitalCitizen

Ha i thought it was a plasttic case. That puts me at ease a bit in terms of the build quality.
  
 If i were to put these in my jacket's pocket together with my phone, while listening to music with my ciems, should i expect it to burn a hole in my jacket?
  
 Also what's the driver situation like? Do you need to install drivers, or is it just plug and play like the O2+Odac that i'm selling?


----------



## peter123

digitalcitizen said:


> Ha i thought it was a plasttic case. That puts me at ease a bit in terms of the build quality.
> 
> If i were to put these in my jacket's pocket together with my phone, while listening to music with my ciems, should i expect it to burn a hole in my jacket?
> 
> Also what's the driver situation like? Do you need to install drivers, or is it just plug and play like the O2+Odac that i'm selling?




You need to install drivers on Windows for all devices supporting over 24bit/96kHz sampling rate (this includes the Geek Out family). 

Here's size comparison:


----------



## DigitalCitizen

peter123 said:


> You need to install drivers on Windows for all devices supporting over 24bit/96kHz sampling rate (this includes the Geek Out family).
> 
> Here's size comparison:




Thanks!


----------



## sahmen

digitalcitizen said:


> If i were to put these in my jacket's pocket together with my phone, while listening to music with my ciems, should i expect it to burn a hole in my jacket?


 
 There will definitely be no holes in your jacket, unless you also keep an open knife or blade in the same pocket... The V2 + only gets slightly warm to the touch at worst, when compared to the old Go1000


----------



## Lobbster

digitalcitizen said:


> If i were to put these in my jacket's pocket together with my phone, while listening to music with my ciems, should i expect it to burn a hole in my jacket?


 
  
 I ran it for 8 hrs a charge over a 150 hour burn in period on IEM's - it never once got past warm and even that was subjective - very hard to tell. Even ran it hard on max output with planar cans for 8 hours and never got past warm. I haven't tried it in my pockets with vents covered, but I would be surprised if it ever gets hot, even at max output.


----------



## Raketen

Yeah... kinda weird, my GOV2 gets pretty hot, but my GOV2+ barely gets warm.


----------



## DigitalCitizen

Hi guys, me again,
  
 I have two more questions. 
  
 Firstly, is is recommended to get a balanced cable? I saw someone say that the single ended output is worse (?). Secondly, does the geekout charge while with it being plugged in to a pc?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Lobbster

digitalcitizen said:


> Firstly, is is recommended to get a balanced cable? I saw someone say that the single ended output is worse (?). Secondly, does the geekout charge while with it being plugged in to a pc?


 
 Balanced is very very good, definitely better than SE. I use balanced wherever practical. I got a 3.5mm TRRS adaptor for my XLR cables - make sure the TRRS connector are wired properly cuz there's no rules about these cables (get HiFiMan compatible but not Astell Kern)
  
 The unit will not charge while it is powered On. It uses a second Micro B connection to recharge the battery. This is probably why the unit doesn't really get past warm. To charge, it must be switched Off. I believe the reason they did this was to keep the signal path as clean and free of interference as possible.


----------



## DigitalCitizen

Hmm it's definitely not ideal that it doesn't charge when in use..
 The battery life is supposed to be around 8-10 hours, right? 
  
 Also, the Astell & Kern compatible connector doesn't work, but the Hifiman one does? Did i get that right?


----------



## Lobbster

digitalcitizen said:


> Hmm it's definitely not ideal that it doesn't charge when in use..
> The battery life is supposed to be around 8-10 hours, right?
> 
> Also, the Astell & Kern compatible connector doesn't work, but the Hifiman one does? Did i get that right?


 
 It gets 8 hours of continuous play, so I would imagine 10 hours of intermittent play is possible. I find it more problematic that it takes 5 hours to fully recharge. However, I haven't found either of these limiting in any way... yet. Hopefully they sort out the recharge in the next version. No need to throttle the recharge when it can't play - the other non-battery versions will get considerably hotter as they have to power and play off the same transport.
  
 HifiMan TRRS is compatible, AK is not. I actually bought one off eBay that had the correct spec & pic yet arrived with a TRS end, buy off someone you trust.


----------



## DigitalCitizen

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## DigitalCitizen

Btw, does using it at a lower power output, significantly increase the battery life? Or does most of that get sucked up by the dac or something?


----------



## peter123

It's primarily made for portable usage AFAIK so actually make perfect sense to me that it doesn't charge (and kill the battery of the source) when in use. 

For laptop usage I'd recommend checking out the Geek Out 2A. 

Venture ELE make great, and very cheap, adapters for different balanced connections.


----------



## bflat

peter123 said:


> It's primarily made for portable usage AFAIK so actually make perfect sense to me that it doesn't charge (and kill the battery of the source) when in use.
> 
> For laptop usage I'd recommend checking out the Geek Out 2A.
> 
> Venture ELE make great, and very cheap, adapters for different balanced connections.


 

 Portablility or not, there is no technical reason why a battery powered device can't charge and function at the same time. Smartphones do it, laptops do it, etc. There is no audio quality reason either as Chord, iFi, and others have all of their battery powered devices fully cable of charging while playing. For GOV2+, I suspect their reason is that they could not design a case that could dissipate the heat generated when both charging and playing. For example, the Chord Mojo gets pretty hot when it's playing and charging, but cools down significantly when charging is topped off.


----------



## peter123

bflat said:


> Portablility or not, there is no technical reason why a battery powered device can't charge and function at the same time. Smartphones do it, laptops do it, etc. There is no audio quality reason either as Chord, iFi, and others have all of their battery powered devices fully cable of charging while playing. For GOV2+, I suspect their reason is that they could not design a case that could dissipate the heat generated when both charging and playing. For example, the Chord Mojo gets pretty hot when it's playing and charging, but cools down significantly when charging is topped off.


 
 To me there's a technical reason why it should not as USB power (and all power coming from any sort of cable) is a potential for bringing in unwanted nosie that limits the audio perfomance. I very much prefer it the way it is now but I can understand that others make other priorities. There's also many reports of the Mojo shutting down due to getting overheated so I'd actually consider it a good example for my point of view. As always YMMV......


----------



## bflat

peter123 said:


> To me there's a technical reason why it should not as USB power (and all power coming from any sort of cable) is a potential for bringing in unwanted nosie that limits the audio perfomance. I very much prefer it the way it is now but I can understand that others make other priorities. There's also many reports of the Mojo shutting down due to getting overheated so I'd actually consider it a good example for my point of view. As always YMMV......


 

 Of course it is up to each manufacturer to decide what they want to do and how much it will cost to implement. My point is there is not absolute reason that a battery powered device can't operate while charing with no negative affect to how it functions. Each of you concerns - audio quality and heat generation can all be managed with the right design. While your use is purely in portable mode, there are others who don't want the expense of owing a separate desktop and portable device and the GOV2+ presents some practical challenges for desktop use. I would think it's a smart move for LH Labs to design one product that appeals to the most number of users, but their history shows they create several variations of the same device which just adds to the angst of delivery delays and support IMHO.


----------



## DigitalCitizen

It will be a real downside for me. I might be having mine in use from 8am to 6pm every day, and possibly having to turn mine off inbetween to charge is a big disadvantage, plus it can't also be used as a dac for my powered monitors and headphone amp.


----------



## DigitalCitizen

How much worse is the HA-2 in terms of sound quality, and is the HA-2 SE a significant improvement over the old HA-2?


----------



## bflat

digitalcitizen said:


> It will be a real downside for me. I might be having mine in use from 8am to 6pm every day, and possibly having to turn mine off inbetween to charge is a big disadvantage, plus it can't also be used as a dac for my powered monitors and headphone amp.


 

 I am in the same boat and will likely not use the GOV+ for portable because I hate stacking. Will likely sell my GOV2+ and get a GOV2A. I tried hooking up a linear power supply to the GOV2+ and it will not charge when turned on.


----------



## peter123

bflat said:


> I am in the same boat and will likely not use the GOV+ for portable because I hate stacking. Will likely sell my GOV2+ and get a GOV2A. I tried hooking up a linear power supply to the GOV2+ and it will not charge when turned on.




The Bit Opus #11 may also be an alternative to look into if you need charging while using it. It's also a really nice offering.


----------



## bflat

peter123 said:


> The Bit Opus #11 may also be an alternative to look into if you need charging while using it. It's also a really nice offering.


 

 Thanks for the tip! I think a DAP may be a good overall solution as long as it can function in DAC mode. The AK models are all ridiculously priced.


----------



## peter123

bflat said:


> Thanks for the tip! I think a DAP may be a good overall solution as long as it can function in DAC mode. The AK models are all ridiculously priced.




Yeah, I've been of the impression that an amp/dac that works with a phone gives the best value when it comes to sq but after spending time with the Opus #1 DAP (not to be confused with the Opus #11 amp/Dac ) I've started to reconsider. The #1 holds its own against some very good $500+ amp/Dac's like the Mojo, Burson Air and V2+ when it comes to sq imo. 

It really comes down to what preferences one has and what headphones /IEM's you pair it with.


----------



## Lobbster

bflat said:


> Thanks for the tip! I think a DAP may be a good overall solution as long as it can function in DAC mode. The AK models are all ridiculously priced.


 
  
  


peter123 said:


> Yeah, I've been of the impression that an amp/dac that works with a phone gives the best value when it comes to sq but after spending time with the Opus #1 DAP (not to be confused with the Opus #11 amp/Dac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Whenever the Geek Wave finally arrives there was also the Geek Station, a Wave dock for workstation integration. I'm hopeful it will be a good all round solution, but for now - it's all still vaporware. I'm already invested in both Wave & Station so the GOV2+ will have to suffice in the meantime. Keeping my fingers crossed someday these will deliver


----------



## DigitalCitizen

Does the GO2A have the same heat problems as the V2 supposedly had? (whether or not it's pocketable is basically what i'm asking)


----------



## stuck limo

digitalcitizen said:


> Does the GO2A have the same heat problems as the V2 supposedly had? (whether or not it's pocketable is basically what i'm asking)


 
  
 No, you cannot pocket it or pick it up and handle it, generally speaking. You'll get burned.


----------



## DigitalCitizen

stuck limo said:


> No, you cannot pocket it or pick it up and handle it, generally speaking. You'll get burned.



Jesus christ, these are just basic things that you expect a portable device to be able to do. How did they not design for this? Maybe a switch to turn off charging for when you're connected to a phone?


----------



## peter123

digitalcitizen said:


> Jesus christ, these are just basic things that you expect a portable device to be able to do. How did they not design for this? Maybe a switch to turn off charging for when you're connected to a phone?




The V2+ does not get hot (just Luke warm) but the 2A does get very hot. How would you expect the 2A to power if it doesn't draw it from the transport?

Edit:
Fwiw I haven't come across any of these memory stick sized amp/dac's in metal chassis that doesn't get warm and the more powerful they are the warmer they'll get. It's not easy to produce a lot of power without generating heat. The solution seems to be to have a plastic chassis but that again looks and feels cheap and will most likely be less durable.


----------



## DigitalCitizen

peter123 said:


> The V2+ does not get hot (just Luke warm) but the 2A does get very hot. How would you expect the A2 to power if it doesn't draw it from the transport?



Ah wait, the A2 doesn't have a battery? 

Either way, I don't really care about design limitations. If I want a device that can be charged and used at the same time, and is also suitable for portable use, then LH Labs doesn't have any products for me right now. I'm in the market, so they're probably missing out on a sale. 

The Oppo HA-2 can do it, but the sound is supposed to be worse, and it's less suitable for IEMs.


----------



## peter123

digitalcitizen said:


> Ah wait, the A2 doesn't have a battery?
> 
> Either way, I don't really care about design limitations. If I want a device that can be charged and used at the same time, and is also suitable for portable use, then LH Labs doesn't have any products for me right now. I'm in the market, so they're probably missing out on a sale.
> 
> The Oppo HA-2 can do it, but the sound is supposed to be worse, and it's less suitable for IEMs.




Yep, no battery on the 2A  

Like I said a couple of days ago: some prefer it to charge while on use and some does not. One thing common with devices that charge while it play (from USB) is higher noise floor.... 

The Opus #11 is a good option until LH Labs may come up with something that suits your needs. 

Try to locate the post from Jason Stoddard in his blogg/thread where he talks about why customers can't always get everything they want. Even if one agrees or don't it's interesting reading. I'll see if I can find the link to it later but I'm traveling at the moment so might take a couple of days.


----------



## Benny-x

peter123 said:


> Yep, no battery on the 2A
> 
> Like I said a couple of days ago: some prefer it to charge while on use and some does not. One thing common with devices that charge while it play (from USB) is higher noise floor....
> 
> ...




Over on my end, I'm happy my GOV2+ doesn't charge while connected. I don't want my phone losing any more battery life than it already does. And when I'm on a PC and using the GOV2+ that way, well, I just hope it still has enough juice left for the bit in going. 

The second situation is using the GOV2+ outside of it's purpose, though. I bought it as a balanced, portable DAC-amp for my phone and I've got full systems for the other places I listen. And those other pieces of equipment, they don't fit in my pocket too well 

I still think build quality could be better, but overall I'm OK with it so far.


----------



## lalala6

Hi all, new Geek Out V2+ owner here. The V2+ paired with Shanling M1 makes for a wonderful portable combo!
  
 So far the sound is good on single-ended, but I'm hearing a slight "mushiness" to the sound, or a lack of focus. This is apparent when compared to the M1's headphone out or any of my other sources. Will going balanced alleviate this "mushiness"? If it does I'll definitely get a balanced cable.
  
 Any input will be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Raketen

lalala6 said:


> Hi all, new Geek Out V2+ owner here. The V2+ paired with Shanling M1 makes for a wonderful portable combo!
> 
> So far the sound is good on single-ended, but I'm hearing a slight "mushiness" to the sound, or a lack of focus. This is apparent when compared to the M1's headphone out or any of my other sources. Will going balanced alleviate this "mushiness"? If it does I'll definitely get a balanced cable.
> 
> Any input will be appreciated, thanks!




idk if we are operating on the same terminology but I think that might be the difference you are looking for... as a single end source is fine but doesn't seem particularly good compared to other good SE sources- additionally SE has only half the output of balanced. BAL is where it is at its best, at least in my broad, unscientific impressions & the presentation aspects do seem better- IMO certainly worth reterminating a cable to try out, particularly if it is going to be a long term source for you & can always pick up an adapter to use the cable with single end as well


----------



## lalala6

raketen said:


> idk if we are operating on the same terminology but I think that might be the difference you are looking for... as a single end source is fine but doesn't seem particularly good compared to other good SE sources- additionally SE has only half the output of balanced. BAL is where it is at its best, at least in my broad, unscientific impressions & the presentation aspects do seem better- IMO certainly worth reterminating a cable to try out, particularly if it is going to be a long term source for you & can always pick up an adapter to use the cable with single end as well



Thanks for the confirmation! Will get a balanced cable to hear what the V2+ is capable of.


----------



## Muniek66

I would like to ask if someone try combination Geek Out v2+ plus earphones with remote control and microphone, on mobile phone? It's possible to make it work (ability to receive calls and keep a phone conversation through Geek Out v2+)?


----------



## peter123

muniek66 said:


> I would like to ask if someone try combination Geek Out v2+ plus earphones with remote control and microphone, on mobile phone? It's possible to make it work (ability to receive calls and keep a phone conversation through Geek Out v2+)?




No, it's not. The only external amp/dac I've tried so far that can do this is the B&O Hifi Plus module that's originally made for the LG G5 (but works with other Android phones with OTG support as well).


----------



## Muniek66

peter123 said:


> No, it's not. The only external amp/dac I've tried so far that can do this is the B&O Hifi Plus module that's originally made for the LG G5 (but works with other Android phones with OTG support as well).


 
  
 Many thanks for your response! Can you compare sound quality B&O Hifi Plus and Geek Out v2+?


----------



## peter123

muniek66 said:


> Many thanks for your response! Can you compare sound quality B&O Hifi Plus and Geek Out v2+?




I've not sat down with them both to directly compare them but I've used them both a lot and there's no doubt in my mind that the V2+ is the superior performer. The V2+ is a very good offering in my opinion. The B&O is a solid performer at $100.


----------



## taetertot

Thinking of getting a GOV2 and I need some advice.
  
 This would not be for portable use; I want it to pair with a laptop that's used strictly at home, but moves from room to room.
  
 So I want something I can just keep plugged in and power with a wall wart, vs charging the battery all the time. USB powered, like a Fiio E10K, would be even better. My main cans are Alpha Primes so I need a decent amount of power. I'll be using the balanced out, as I have a Hifiman DAP and cables with 3.5mm trrs.
  
 Which model is best for me? Is there one that I can hook up to a laptop with 2 USB cables, one for data and one for power?


----------



## bflat

taetertot said:


> Thinking of getting a GOV2 and I need some advice.
> 
> This would not be for portable use; I want it to pair with a laptop that's used strictly at home, but moves from room to room.
> 
> ...


 

 GOV2A or GOV2A Infinity (depending on your budget) is what you want  and they are still on promotional pricing direct from LH Labs. Of course you risk when you will actually receive the product. Both of these are USB bus powered so you only need one USB cable and can be left on 24x7 with no battery draining since it doesn't have one.


----------



## Raketen

taetertot said:


> Thinking of getting a GOV2 and I need some advice.
> 
> This would not be for portable use; I want it to pair with a laptop that's used strictly at home, but moves from room to room.
> 
> ...




GOV2 will run on usb buss power alone. GOV2+ has its own battery that charges via a seperate charging-only usb port but I think a few people have commented that it does not charge fast enough to keep up with use so it will run out of juice?

For your situation it seems like GOV2 or GOV2A would be the better choice, and save some money too.


----------



## fullranger

GOV2 is a fine unit. I have it plugged into my iMac USB and it drives really well and sounds awesome. I have Sony Z7 cans and they need need a lot of power. Easily done with this little guy. Has balanced out, so you should be good to go. 
I think the V2 may do it for you. The newer guys have another filter or something, but the price increase may not be worth it for you. 
My two cents...


----------



## doggiemom

bflat said:


> .....Of course you risk when you will actually receive the product.....


 
 Snicker, snicker...... so true......


----------



## taetertot

Thanks guys. So GOV2 and *not* GOV2+. This will do then I assume?
  
 https://www.amazon.com/LH-Labs-GeekOut-V2-Headphone/dp/B013KX2R9A
  
 So that's $299.
  
 For Around $50 more I can pick up a GOV2+ Infinity off the forum here, what am I giving up by going with V2 rather than V2+? Iirc there was a chart somewhere that showed the GOV2 and GOV2+ use the same DAC chip. But there was something about the GOV2+ Infinity having some additional power feature. Something about +450mv.
  
 Pretty excited about this unit, my DAP is Hifiman so I have Norne cables ordered with 3.5mm TRRS, so once I get this my setup will be complete for a while.
  
 How is the balanced out on these btw? How does it compare to say Centrance Hifi M8? Or a Cavalli Liquid Carbon? Both of those cost more than twice as much obviously and it's not apples and oranges, but I'm just curious.
  
  
 Quote:


bflat said:


> GOV2A or GOV2A Infinity (depending on your budget) is what you want  and they are still on promotional pricing direct from LH Labs. Of course you risk when you will actually receive the product. Both of these are USB bus powered so you only need one USB cable and can be left on 24x7 with no battery draining since it doesn't have one.


 
  
  


raketen said:


> GOV2 will run on usb buss power alone. GOV2+ has its own battery that charges via a seperate charging-only usb port but I think a few people have commented that it does not charge fast enough to keep up with use so it will run out of juice?
> 
> For your situation it seems like GOV2 or GOV2A would be the better choice, and save some money too.


 
  
  


fullranger said:


> GOV2 is a fine unit. I have it plugged into my iMac USB and it drives really well and sounds awesome. I have Sony Z7 cans and they need need a lot of power. Easily done with this little guy. Has balanced out, so you should be good to go.
> I think the V2 may do it for you. The newer guys have another filter or something, but the price increase may not be worth it for you.
> My two cents...


----------



## bflat

taetertot said:


>


 
  
 The "+" models run on battery and cannot be charged while playing. You will get around 8-10 hours playback before batteries need to recharge. You must manually flip the switch off before the + will start charging. Other than that, they sound just like the GOV2A according to LH. The GOV2 on the other hand was the first version and inferior to GOV2A in every way.


----------



## peter123

taetertot said:


> Thinking of getting a GOV2 and I need some advice.
> 
> This would not be for portable use; I want it to pair with a laptop that's used strictly at home, but moves from room to room.
> 
> ...




This is the one you want:

http://lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-2a-dac-family/

I just got a Audioquest Jitterbug yesterday to pair with it. I'll let you know if it improves things even further when I get some time with it.


----------



## taetertot

Dam one thing I just realized is, no volume pot. That might be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## mscott58

taetertot said:


> Dam one thing I just realized is, no volume pot. That might be a deal breaker for me.


 
 Yep, the volume is digitally controlled on these. Cheers


----------



## peter123

taetertot said:


> Dam one thing I just realized is, no volume pot. That might be a deal breaker for me.




You can check out the Burson Conductor Air as well. It's also a really nice unit with physical volume controls and a nice but basic remote control.


----------



## Raketen

taetertot said:


> Dam one thing I just realized is, no volume pot. That might be a deal breaker for me.




yeah, for me this is the biggest downside of the device (since they have fixed the casing), it does take over windows volume control though so not a huge annoyance, though if I am not working directly at my computer sometimes I will just double-amp through my portable amp so I can reach for the volume knob instead :confused_face: still I think for the small size and fairly powerful balanced output runing on USB power there doesn't seem to be a ton of options if either of those features are of significant importance to you.

Those Conductors do look cooI haven't heard Chord Mojo but it has volume controls, and depending on where you are located it is possible to import from Amazon.co.uk for a little over 400, but I think those are both single end output (though I'm inclined to believe good SE can hold its own)... actually the only other thing I can think of with 3.5 TRRS other than hifiman and GOV2 is Sony ZX2 dap.... weirdly their PHA3 dac.amp has balanced but uses the seperate L/R TRS connector style, and now all their new devices use an even larger TRRS..


----------



## fishyee

taetertot said:


> Dam one thing I just realized is, no volume pot. That might be a deal breaker for me.




Check out the CEntrance Dacport HD. Volume pot. Sounds greats.


----------



## doggiemom

fishyee said:


> Check out the CEntrance Dacport HD. Volume pot. Sounds greats.


 

 I like the portable one better - more oomph, plus a battery so you are not tethered to your computer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Yeah, the lack of volume control on the GO is a downside.


----------



## fishyee

doggiemom said:


> I like the portable one better - more oomph, plus a battery so you are not tethered to your computer.     Yeah, the lack of volume control on the GO is a downside.




Yep, the battery will be worth the extra cost for many. You can't go wrong with any CEntrance product. From a customer service standpoint, they are also top notch. A great alternative.


----------



## DigitalCitizen

Hi guys,
  
 I saw that the GO2A was just released, so i was wondering if anyone could comment on the single ended output on the 2A. Is it improved at all? 
  
 Thanks


----------



## Wobulater

digitalcitizen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I saw that the GO2A was just released, so i was wondering if anyone could comment on the single ended output on the 2A. Is it improved at all?
> 
> Thanks




Since I sent my GOV2 in for an exchange, I can't compare them except from memory. I feel that the GO2A is an improvement in detail, soundstage and clarity. The metal case is more robust than the rubbery original, but it gets hotter.


----------



## willowbrook

digitalcitizen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I saw that the GO2A was just released, so i was wondering if anyone could comment on the single ended output on the 2A. Is it improved at all?
> 
> Thanks


 
 Well the internals are now the same v2+ inf. and I've heard that GO2A SE output is definitely an improvement over the old GOV2. However, I also heard problems of the GO2A overheating, random disconnections, excess power draw from usb port etc. In the end, I chose to buy the v2+ inf.


----------



## mscott58

willowbrook said:


> Well the internals are now the same v2+ inf. and I've heard that GO2A SE output is definitely an improvement over the old GOV2. However, I also heard problems of the GO2A overheating, random disconnections, excess power draw from usb port etc. In the end, I chose to buy the v2+ inf.


 
 The GO2A overheating in the new chassis? Haven't heard about that. Where did you read about those issues? Just curious. Cheers


----------



## willowbrook

mscott58 said:


> The GO2A overheating in the new chassis? Haven't heard about that. Where did you read about those issues? Just curious. Cheers


 
 I asked a person who owns both mojo and GO2A on a local forum. He personally PMed me about the build quality and he went through 2 GOV2s to get a working one and then applied for the GO2A upgrade. After he finally got the GO2A, it kept disconnecting randomly throughout playback. He sent it back, waiting for replacement. He did say that the build quality is much better than GOV2, but it gets really hot. I should have clarified on the overdraw issue. That should only happen when two headphones are connected to both SE and balanced, drawing too much power than the USB port provides. The computer will shut down the USB port if that happens and then your GO2A will turn off.
  
 And then there is a whole other problem of people preordering their GO2A and not receiving any news about them for months. I heard LHL was waiting on chassis for some time and they finally arrived. It's a possibility a lot of orders are delayed and even if you order one right now, there is no guarantee that you will get them soon. I would highly suggest going the used route.


----------



## stuck limo

digitalcitizen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I saw that the GO2A was just released, so i was wondering if anyone could comment on the single ended output on the 2A. Is it improved at all?
> 
> Thanks


 
  


wobulater said:


> Since I sent my GOV2 in for an exchange, I can't compare them except from memory. I feel that the GO2A is an improvement in detail, soundstage and clarity. The metal case is more robust than the rubbery original, but it gets hotter.


 
  
 All this ^^^^. Get the 2A over the V2. If you loved the V2 (I did) you'll cream over the 2A. (I did)


----------



## willowbrook

Does anyone know where I can get a 3.5mm TRRS female (tip to ground: Left+,Right+,Left-,Right-) the one that v2+ inf. uses to 3.5mm TRS male adapter? Thinking of getting balanced termination for my new flc8s cable, but I also need to use it with SE sources.


----------



## peter123

willowbrook said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a 3.5mm TRRS female (tip to ground: Left+,Right+,Left-,Right-) the one that v2+ inf. uses to 3.5mm TRS male adapter? Thinking of getting balanced termination for my new flc8s cable, but I also need to use it with SE sources.




I use the one from VE, excellent and cheap  

https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=4


----------



## willowbrook

peter123 said:


> I use the one from VE, excellent and cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You are a life saver, the right angled SE male is even better. Thank you so much. Norne audio sells one without a wire, but the price is just absurd IMO...that's all I found.


----------



## willowbrook

I'm not really worried since I'm going bal-->se, but do cable adapters or any adapters affect SQ in anyway? Especially if you have aftermarket cables. Also, got a reply from VE in literally less than a minute if they carry ones without cable, but they don't. Fastest reply I got from customer support.


----------



## peter123

willowbrook said:


> I'm not really worried since I'm going bal-->se, but do cable adapters or any adapters affect SQ in anyway? Especially if you have aftermarket cables. Also, got a reply from VE in literally less than a minute if they carry ones without cable, but they don't. Fastest reply I got from customer support.




In my experience no but I typically don't hear any differences between cables either so ymmv I'd guess. 

VE's great!


----------



## doggiemom

peter123 said:


> I use the one from VE, excellent and cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 +1  Consider picking up the balanced Monk+ while you are at it (since paying shipping anyway).  They used to be $5, but I believe Lee said on their FB page that he will be selling them now in a $15 that includes the adapter you need plus the expansion pack.


----------



## peter123

doggiemom said:


> +1  Consider picking up the balanced Monk+ while you are at it (since paying shipping anyway).  They used to be $5, but I believe Lee said on their FB page that he will be selling them now in a $15 that includes the adapter you need plus the expansion pack.




Yeah, it was only $5 when I bought mine but even at $15 (including a lot of accessories) it's a cheap way to try out the balanced output on your gear if you've got one


----------



## Synystrale

Hi every one,
  
 I just bought a GOV2 infinity + at sonvideo.com in france (i am french).
 Il was a exposition model so i was wondering of the version oh the model.
 It has the nice case but when i plug it to my Imac, it is written 1.0...
  
 To what i have read on this thread, the latest one is the 1.5 and is really better ( better SE output is the main thing if i understood well).
 Do you agree with this?
 I supposed that a firware upgrade (if it is possible, i wait the reponse of LH) will not enhanced the SE output.
 I am wondering this because i have 10 day left to take it back ans i would like to have the better one.
 I mean i love the way it sound but for the price i wouldlike the better one...
  
 Thank you very much if somebody can help me...
  
 Charles.


----------



## germay0653

synystrale said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> I just bought a GOV2 infinity + at sonvideo.com in france (i am french).
> Il was a exposition model so i was wondering of the version oh the model.
> ...


 

 Hello Charles,
  
 Unfortunately, you cannot upgrade the firmware from a Mac.  You would need access to a Windows PC to do so.  See below:
  
 https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/5000680852-geek-out-v2-firmware
  
**** IMPORTANT NOTE ****
  
 As of this writing (October 18, 2015), the *Geek Out V2+ firmware can only be upgraded from a Windows computer* that has the Light Harmonic Audio Driver installed. The Light Harmonic DFU utility is installed on the computer as part of that process.
  
 The Light Harmonic DFU utility for Mac is currently in development, but because of operational issues beyond our control, it is currently not available for distribution.


----------



## Synystrale

Thx for your answer.
  
 I saw this and it is the reason why i asked for LHL to give me the maj of the firmwire (they ask this for the infinity, donno why...).
 But the thing that i realy whant to know, it is if this simple firware update will permit to my GOV2 inf + to be at the same level of the ones sales actually which are with the 1.5.
 In other words, the difference is just software (and then the maj will suffise)? Or the diffrence is software AND hardware (then the maj will not change a lot of things....)?
  
 Does somebody know?
  
 THX,
  
 Charles.


----------



## Synystrale

Nobody?


----------



## willowbrook

synystrale said:


> Thx for your answer.
> 
> I saw this and it is the reason why i asked for LHL to give me the maj of the firmwire (they ask this for the infinity, donno why...).
> But the thing that i realy whant to know, it is if this simple firware update will permit to my GOV2 inf + to be at the same level of the ones sales actually which are with the 1.5.
> ...


 

 If it has that infinity logo on the top left front and it is an aluminium chassis instead of the old plastic one like the one shown on lh labs page, it is the latest revision with upgraded components.
  
http://lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2-plus-dac-family/
  
 No idea why your firmware is still 1.0. I thought all the latest revision came with 1.5.


----------



## Synystrale

Humm yes it is all like this but it seems (to what i recently read) that before The last version with new caps ans after the plastic version, they produced a version whith The new case but whith the sames components Than the plastic version...
Pretty sure i have this one...
The question is now to know if lh can replace mine and upgrade it...
May be they did it to others customers but i cant find... 
thx to your help


----------



## willowbrook

synystrale said:


> Humm yes it is all like this but it seems (to what i recently read) that before The last version with new caps ans after the plastic version, they produced a version whith The new case but whith the sames components Than the plastic version...
> Pretty sure i have this one...
> The question is now to know if lh can replace mine and upgrade it...
> May be they did it to others customers but i cant find...
> thx to your help


 

 Um...get your hands on a Windows computer and upgrade the firmware? It's very simple mate...you might have to wait ages if you turn yours in for a replacement.


----------



## marflao

Hmm... 





synystrale said:


> Humm yes it is all like this but it seems (to what i recently read) that before The last version with new caps ans after the plastic version, they produced a version whith The new case but whith the sames components Than the plastic version...
> Pretty sure i have this one...
> The question is now to know if lh can replace mine and upgrade it...
> May be they did it to others customers but i cant find...
> thx to your help




Hmm.... Was the upgrade not related to an "old" V2/Infinity to the "new" GO2A models? 
Even they would upgrade your V2+ I'm not quite sure if this - from a money perspective - is a good decision. 

You need to deal with shipping costs in both directions (since you're in Europe, right?, you might ship to their customer service in Germany [in case they still have it] or directly to the US). Then the costs for the upgrade. 

But maybe I'm mistaken and even this approach is "cheaper" then buying it from after market places (here or somewhere else). Drop them a ticket and find out


----------



## Synystrale

willowbrook said:


> Um...get your hands on a Windows computer and upgrade the firmware? It's very simple mate...you might have to wait ages if you turn yours in for a replacement.



The firmware maj is not a problème but i will not have The new components whith this...


----------



## Synystrale

marflao said:


> Hmm...
> Hmm.... Was the upgrade not related to an "old" V2/Infinity to the "new" GO2A models?
> Even they would upgrade your V2+ I'm not quite sure if this - from a money perspective - is a good decision.
> 
> ...



You are Right The only officiel upgrade was for The go2a.
But i dont know, i dont understand, a lot of peoples had the 3 versions... may be just testers...
May be i will return it for free at sonvideo (yes in France) and take a mojo^^


----------



## willowbrook

synystrale said:


> You are Right The only officiel upgrade was for The go2a.
> But i dont know, i dont understand, a lot of peoples had the 3 versions... may be just testers...
> May be i will return it for free at sonvideo (yes in France) and take a mojo^^


 

 .


----------



## Synystrale

willowbrook said:


> The plastic with the wave on it is the first, the plastic with the current design model is 2nd, and the aluminium with current design model is current.


Are you sure of what you said? I have never seen the second that you are speaking about!!!


----------



## willowbrook

synystrale said:


> Are you sure of what you said? I have never seen the second that you are speaking about!!!


 

 I retract my comment again, so confused...lol


----------



## mscott58

There have been three versions of the GOV2+ that got out to the public, and I've had all three
  
 Version 1 = All 3D printed black plastic chassis 
 Version 2 = Aluminum front and back plate with 3D printed black plastic frame/edges (you can tell this one as the plastic has thiose 3D printed lines in it. 
 Version 3 = Aluminum front and back plate with injection molded black plastic frame/edges - this is the final and current version
  
 The Infinity versions have the lemniscate (infinity symbol) in the corner. 
  
 As far as I know, there were no significant electronics changes across the versions of the V2+ Inf. The GOV2A was upgrading some of the electronics of the GOV2, but this did not apply to the V2+. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## willowbrook

mscott58 said:


> There have been three versions of the GOV2+ that got out to the public, and I've had all three
> 
> Version 1 = All 3D printed black plastic chassis
> Version 2 = Aluminum front and back plate with 3D printed black plastic frame/edges (you can tell this one as the plastic has thiose 3D printed lines in it.
> ...


 

 Thank you. You can tell from this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ap7KKFmgl0 that this is the one with 3d printed plastic edges as you can see the lines like you said.
 This one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLW34umEiBk you can't see the lines which is the current version.


----------



## Synystrale

willowbrook said:


> Thank you. You can tell from this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ap7KKFmgl0 that this is the one with 3d printed plastic edges as you can see the lines like you said.
> This one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLW34umEiBk you can't see the lines which is the current version.




I took a look to this video so much often but i think it just The light... if you wait, you will see the lines diferently!!!!


----------



## Synystrale

mscott58 said:


> There have been three versions of the GOV2+ that got out to the public, and I've had all three
> 
> Version 1 = All 3D printed black plastic chassis
> Version 2 = Aluminum front and back plate with 3D printed black plastic frame/edges (you can tell this one as the plastic has thiose 3D printed lines in it.
> ...



Thank you
They spoke about caps change...
But if you Heard The three versions and didnt heard a diffenrence, here is The main thing!!!!
I will send you picture of mine!!!


----------



## willowbrook

synystrale said:


> I took a look to this video so much often but i think it just The light... if you wait, you will see the lines diferently!!!!


 
 The video was posted in late 2015, so there is no way that he had the latest version. Around 4:40, he even says 3d printed plastic. At around 5:00, you can see those lines. And I think the 3d printed plastic reflects a lot more light than the molded ones.


----------



## Raketen

I've had 2nd and 3rd versions infinity, willowbrook is correct - the second version is shiny, and the plastic was a little bit sticky like a resin that isn't fully cured. the 3rd version plastic is matte and much more solid feeling, I think the 2nd video it is the 3rd & final version.

As to the sound AFAICT there is no difference but it was several months between using either. If considering exchanging for Mojo I suggest trying the balanced mode of v2+ to hear its full potential if you can.


----------



## Synystrale

[/IMG]


----------



## Synystrale




----------



## Synystrale




----------



## Synystrale

If i understood well to what you said (my english is far to be perfect) i think we can see the lines on mine. But you write, i have to use balance mode!!!
And it sound good to me.


----------



## willowbrook

I think yours is the 2nd version...don't know if there were any hardware changes from 2nd to current version though other than the firmware upgrade. Might want to contact lh labs for a better answer.


----------



## Synystrale

willowbrook said:


> I think yours is the 2nd version...don't know if there were any hardware changes from 2nd to current version though other than the firmware upgrade. Might want to contact lh labs for a better answer.


What i dis 3 day ago, but we dont have the same sens of services^^
Will see.
Thank you very much to all of you.


----------



## willowbrook

So I have received my gov2+ inf. and it is firmware 1.5 along with the molded plastic. The latest version has really solid build quality, the plastic edge feels very sturdy and is not prone to any scratches. It does turn on, but haven't tried playing it yet because there is no power light when turned on which means the battery is depleted. It is currently charging with green light on.
 I have a few questions for the infinity version if anyone could answer them.
  
 1. How do I know that the unit is completely charged? Does the green light turn off?
 2. After on/off cycle, the filter resets to blue and that is TCM I'm guessing. Green is FRM, but what is red? SSM filter?
 3. The gain resets back to blue which I assume is 100mw and then blue&red=450mw and then red=1000mw?
 4. Is the unit capable of charging and playing at the same time (the unit uses the current from the charger)?


----------



## Synystrale

willowbrook said:


> So I have received my gov2+ inf. and it is firmware 1.5 along with the molded plastic. The latest version has really solid build quality, the plastic edge feels very sturdy and is not prone to any scratches. It does turn on, but haven't tried playing it yet because there is no power light when turned on which means the battery is depleted. It is currently charging with green light on.
> I have a few questions for the infinity version if anyone could answer them.
> 
> 1. How do I know that the unit is completely charged? Does the green light turn off?
> ...



Now my turn to trying to help you.
- yes the green light will turn off
- yes red one is ssm which has been made for streeming music but you will chose the one you prefer and it will depend of the style of music.
- yes like this.
- yes it is capable but it will use more energy that it will be able to accumulate it so if you want, it will permit to listen more long than on the battery only.


----------



## willowbrook

synystrale said:


> Now my turn to trying to help you.
> - yes the green light will turn off
> - yes red one is ssm which has been made for streeming music but you will chose the one you prefer and it will depend of the style of music.
> - yes like this.
> - yes it is capable but it will use more energy that it will be able to accumulate it so if you want, it will permit to listen more long than on the battery only.


 
 I plugged mine in for like 30 minutes and the green light turned off. However, when I turn the unit on, a faint purple light turns on and nothing after that...I feel like this is a defective unit, maybe the red light will turn on. When I plug in the charger, the green light keeps turning off, so it must be fully charged. Gah...and the bottom right corner of the back panel is slightly raised, not in place. Can't say I'm impressed with the QC, but sound is phenomenal though. Gotta send it back I suppose sigh...


----------



## Synystrale

willowbrook said:


> I plugged mine in for like 30 minutes and the green light turned off. However, when I turn the unit on, a faint purple light turns on and nothing after that...I feel like this is a defective unit, maybe the red light will turn on. When I plug in the charger, the green light keeps turning off, so it must be fully charged. Gah...and the bottom right corner of the back panel is slightly raised, not in place. Can't say I'm impressed with the QC, but sound is phenomenal though. Gotta send it back I suppose sigh...



Mine is not perfect neither.
When it is full, the blue light didn't stay neither but will come back after a moment.
I don't think your's have a particular problem...
To what Are your comparing your gov2plus when you say that the sound is phenomenal?


----------



## willowbrook

synystrale said:


> Mine is not perfect neither.
> When it is full, the blue light didn't stay neither but will come back after a moment.
> I don't think your's have a particular problem...
> To what Are your comparing your gov2plus when you say that the sound is phenomenal?


 
 Wow, I just switched it off and on about 5 times and the blue light does come on. Connected charger and then disconnected it, after 5 on/off cycles, blue light comes on. I read somewhere that the light is not dynamic, but static and only displays the previous charging state of the unit. I'm guessing the unit will just shut off without any warning in this case. Still, I shouldn't have to repeat 5 on/off cycles just to get a reading of my unit.
  
 I had the mojo for quite a while and one thing that I keep noticing with the gov2+ is that the bass is better controlled than the mojo and the soundstage is very natural. I always felt like the sound was somewhat congested with mojo and it was overly warm no matter what I paired it with. By warm I mean mid-bass was emphasized without being well controlled. So sometimes, it sounded muddy and unrefined. However, mojo had a bit more air to it and the upper-mids were just plain beautiful, but at the same time this can have a negative effect on other brighter IEMs or headphones. I like the FRM filter, very full sounding without sounding too boring.
  
 I also found out that if you turn your unit before disconnecting, the volume will reset and you will be in for a surprise. Have to disconnect before turning it off ^^


----------



## willowbrook

Ah, I found the problem with the volume control. Better to use Analogue 1&2 volume adjuster (Windows volume) because master volume will just reset after an on/off cycle of the unit.


----------



## marflao

Well...well guys....for those of you owning a V2+ it´s time for an upgrade 
  
 http://marketplace-lhlabs.com/go2pro-limited-signature-edition-upgrade/
  
 so huuuuuuuuuuuuurry up...
  
 Edit: but as always with LHL descriptions, clarification is still needed: is the upgrade price for sending in a V2+ or V2+ Infinity....or same price independent from the version????


----------



## willowbrook

marflao said:


> Well...well guys....for those of you owning a V2+ it´s time for an upgrade
> 
> http://marketplace-lhlabs.com/go2pro-limited-signature-edition-upgrade/
> 
> ...


 
 Well, I don't know what to do. Man...I just got the infinity.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 $380 is a pretty hefty price. Haven't even got a response for the faulty unit that was addressed days ago....


----------



## Synystrale




----------



## Synystrale

synystrale said:


>


So same price between infinity and no infinity for the upgrade? It's not very fair


----------



## sahmen

I have the GO V2 +, which I enjoy very much.  I have asked myself how much of an improvement in sq (if any) I can get for this upgrade (which is actually more expensive, at $380, than what I originally paid for the V2 + itself during the crowd-funding campaign), and I cannot find any reason to justify the upgrade... (I only care about the SQ, not about the looks of the GO2pro or its value as a limited release signature edition... bla, bla, bla...)
  
 I have to say that the rep of LH LABS for causing unexpected delivery delays is not helping me either to warm up to the upgrade idea (Hell, they promised a pouch/carrying case for the V2 +, which I have still not received, and no longer expect to receive)...
  
 These are my thoughts so far...but YMMV, as usual... If you have anything related to add, I'd be happy to listen


----------



## Raketen

marflao said:


> Well...well guys....for those of you owning a V2+ it´s time for an upgrade
> 
> http://marketplace-lhlabs.com/go2pro-limited-signature-edition-upgrade/
> 
> ...




Dont' forget you are paying not just the price but for 2-6 months of delays after sending in your unit for the upgrade  

The new chassis looks pretty sweet but I think i'll pass.


----------



## marflao

raketen said:


> Dont' forget you are paying not just the price but for 2-6 months of delays after sending in your unit for the upgrade
> 
> The new chassis looks pretty sweet but I think i'll pass.




Yep... Chassis is definitely a step ahead from the other versions but the price is definitely tooooo steep from my point of view. 

Speaking of prices... I needed to look twice that they intended to charge $9k for the Source SE...


----------



## SeeHear

sahmen said:


> I have the GO V2 +, which I enjoy very much.  I have asked myself how much of an improvement in sq (if any) I can get for this upgrade (which is actually more expensive, at $380, than what I originally paid for the V2 + itself during the crowd-funding campaign), and I cannot find any reason to justify the upgrade... (I only care about the SQ, not about the looks of the GO2pro or its value as a limited release signature edition... bla, bla, bla...)
> 
> I have to say that the rep of LH LABS for causing unexpected delivery delays is not helping me either to warm up to the upgrade idea (Hell, they promised a pouch/carrying case for the V2 +, which I have still not received, and no longer expect to receive)...
> 
> These are my thoughts so far...but YMMV, as usual... If you have anything related to add, I'd be happy to listen


 
 You didn't miss anything by not receiving the pouch. It's ugly and is useful only as protective storage case. There's no practical way to use the device while it's in the case.  There is room in the internal pocket to hold the OTG cable and USB adapter, though.  
  
 My device sounds great after a lengthy burn in. I'm intrigued by the idea of even more performance; but, that price, and the likelihood of seemingly endless delays, gives me much pause...  Oh, and the new case/chassis looks pretty sweet, too.


----------



## runningwitit

sahmen said:


> I have the GO V2 +, which I enjoy very much.  I have asked myself how much of an improvement in sq (if any) I can get for this upgrade (which is actually more expensive, at $380, than what I originally paid for the V2 + itself during the crowd-funding campaign), and I cannot find any reason to justify the upgrade... (I only care about the SQ, not about the looks of the GO2pro or its value as a limited release signature edition... bla, bla, bla...)
> 
> I have to say that the rep of LH LABS for causing unexpected delivery delays is not helping me either to warm up to the upgrade idea (Hell, they promised a pouch/carrying case for the V2 +, which I have still not received, and no longer expect to receive)...
> 
> These are my thoughts so far...but YMMV, as usual... If you have anything related to add, I'd be happy to listen


My friend, without going into much detail about it, this thing is next level and please take my word as a grain of salt ! Forget about cosmetics l, the sound quality will be PHENOMENAL! You will be cheating yourself by not jumping on this !!! This is sound advice from a friend with experience, NOT HEAR SAY!! If you do ? YOU WILL LOVE IT !!!


----------



## sahmen

runningwitit said:


> My friend, without going into much detail about it, this thing is next level and please take my word as a grain of salt ! Forget about cosmetics l, the sound quality will be PHENOMENAL! You will be cheating yourself by not jumping on this !!! This is sound advice from a friend with experience, NOT HEAR SAY!! If you do ? YOU WILL LOVE IT !!!


 
 Okay, thanks for that input, but could you kindly elaborate a little bit more on the sq improvements one can expect from this upgrade?  What are the advantages of the Dual Femto Clocks they're going to add and the custom component matched firmware they're talking about?  Any thoughts regarding the concrete improvements these are going to bring would be appreciated.


----------



## runningwitit

sahmen said:


> Okay, thanks for that input, but could you kindly elaborate a little bit more on the sq improvements one can expect from this upgrade?  What are the advantages of the Dual Femto Clocks they're going to add and the custom component matched firmware they're talking about?  Any thoughts regarding the concrete improvements these are going to bring would be appreciated.


We are talking spaciousness and soundstage out of this world, everything is set in its place as it is with your current V2+, but it's multiplied by ten. I guess that is the best way for me to explain it... If you think you like your amp now, these upgrades will drive you into pure insanity ! The time it takes for your amp to ship and ship back IS WELL WORTH THE WAIT! I hope this helps you as far as sound quality.


----------



## willowbrook

Multiplied by ten? Sorry not buying it lol. How did you even get a pair already?


----------



## bhazard

Well, I was an LH Labs fan until my screen on my Pulse X Infinity gave out 8 days ago. Multiple posts after a first reply to set up a repair, and no response.
  
 I was one of the few who still liked this company, but if you give this level of service to someone who spent over $1,000 on your products years ago and still don't have them all.... you're not going to have many fans left.


----------



## runningwitit

willowbrook said:


> Multiplied by ten? Sorry not buying it lol. How did you even get a pair already?


 I knew this would come and I was waiting for it, lmao !! They upgraded my Pulse and it is a SUPER DAC NOW !!! The same thing as they're offering now is what was done to my Pulse !


----------



## sahmen

runningwitit said:


> We are talking spaciousness and soundstage out of this world, everything is set in its place as it is with your current V2+, but it's multiplied by ten. I guess that is the best way for me to explain it... If you think you like your amp now, these upgrades will drive you into pure insanity ! The time it takes for your amp to ship and ship back IS WELL WORTH THE WAIT! I hope this helps you as far as sound quality.


 
 Your enthusiasm is genuine, and almost infectious... I'll give you that


----------



## willowbrook

runningwitit said:


> I knew this would come and I was waiting for it, lmao !! They upgraded my Pulse and it is a SUPER DAC NOW !!! The same thing as they're offering now is what was done to my Pulse !


 
 Ah, I thought you physically had the go2pro...I think I'll wait for further impressions on the gov2+ inf vs go2pro. LH labs haven't even responded to my ticket for a week. Don't even want to think about how long it will take to get the go2pro in your hands if you send it in for upgrade. What I've seen in the past about lh lab customer service is just...horrible. People say HF customer service is bad, but this is on another level.


----------



## runningwitit

willowbrook said:


> Ah, I thought you physically had the go2pro...I think I'll wait for further impressions on the gov2+ inf vs go2pro. LH labs haven't even responded to my ticket for a week. Don't even want to think about how long it will take to get the go2pro in your hands if you send it in for upgrade. What I've seen in the past about lh lab customer service is just...horrible. People say HF customer service is bad, but this is on another level.


As far as comparison from the V2 to the Pulse, they are pretty similar and the sound difference between the two would be minimal as discussed. I would expect the upgrade to take appropriately thirty to fourth-five days tops ! That's how long it took for me! Hope this helps you, but again I promise you won't be disappointed if you take the plunge... I hope I helped you !


----------



## peter123

A proper comparison between the V2+ and the pro would be interesting, claims of one being ten times better not so much.....


----------



## Dithyrambes

You realize they ran a crowd funder in China for the go2pro while they were shipping us plastic chassis? With the Chinese getting cheaper prices for a metal chassis? Lh labs is shady


----------



## willowbrook

Man, they are taking forever to even reply to a ticket. How does a business like this stay alive?


----------



## Synystrale

willowbrook said:


> Man, they are taking forever to even reply to a ticket. How does a business like this stay alive?



3 or 4 messages since my ticket was open 2 weeks ago and no answer. If I do this at my job, we can close...
A shame...


----------



## runningwitit

synystrale said:


> 3 or 4 messages since my ticket was open 2 weeks ago and no answer. If I do this at my job, we can close...
> A shame...


Are you using the new platform for opening tickets to customer care?


----------



## runningwitit

peter123 said:


> A proper comparison between the V2+ and the pro would be interesting, claims of one being ten times better not so much.....


The main point of me saying, "ten times better," is to stress the fact that they are indeed next level! My Pulse sounds Super Delicious!


----------



## willowbrook

runningwitit said:


> Are you using the new platform for opening tickets to customer care?




What is this new platform for opening tickets if you will. Thanks.


----------



## Synystrale

Yes I donno neither. I go on their website


----------



## doggiemom

Given the short time that many of us have had our V2s, it seems pretty ballsy of LH Labs to offer such an expensive upgrade at this time.  I pledged for the GO V2+ Infinity and EL8 bundle originally, and a cable.  It wasn't after I started seeing posts in the campaign comments thread that I realized that they'd missed shipping my cans, and others had gotten theirs months ago.  Finally got the EL8s, but the cable connectors were defective, so I had to pay ~$30 to return them to Audeze for repair.  Finally the GO came, but I never received the cable I also pledged for. In the campaign comments, I was told that the cable would be in the same box as the GO but it was not.  I contacted LH Labs customer service, and they claimed that they shipped the cable a year ago....... about the time that my EL8s finally arrived.  I know that I never received the cable, but I am too tired of fighting with them to get what I paid for.
  
 I do like the GO (esp the balanced output), but I am not buying anything from them again.  I don't know if their terrible customer service is a scam to rip people off or if they are just horribly inept, but I'm not giving them any more of my money.  They make good products, but so do a lot of other companies minus the drama.


----------



## runningwitit

willowbrook said:


> What is this new platform for opening tickets if you will. Thanks.


javascript:_e(%7B%7D,'cvml','contactform@bigcommerce.com');


----------



## runningwitit

runningwitit said:


> javascript:_e(%7B%7D,'cvml','contactform@bigcommerce.com');


 That's: contactform@bigcommerce.com


----------



## runningwitit

doggiemom said:


> Given the short time that many of us have had our V2s, it seems pretty ballsy of LH Labs to offer such an expensive upgrade at this time.  I pledged for the GO V2+ Infinity and EL8 bundle originally, and a cable.  It wasn't after I started seeing posts in the campaign comments thread that I realized that they'd missed shipping my cans, and others had gotten theirs months ago.  Finally got the EL8s, but the cable connectors were defective, so I had to pay ~$30 to return them to Audeze for repair.  Finally the GO came, but I never received the cable I also pledged for. In the campaign comments, I was told that the cable would be in the same box as the GO but it was not.  I contacted LH Labs customer service, and they claimed that they shipped the cable a year ago....... about the time that my EL8s finally arrived.  I know that I never received the cable, but I am too tired of fighting with them to get what I paid for.
> 
> I do like the GO (esp the balanced output), but I am not buying anything from them again.  I don't know if their terrible customer service is a scam to rip people off or if they are just horribly inept, but I'm not giving them any more of my money.  They make good products, but so do a lot of other companies minus the drama.


I feel your pain


----------



## willowbrook

runningwitit said:


> That's: contactform@bigcommerce.com




Thank you.


----------



## marflao

Just stumbled over the new GO2Pro description again where the "_*custom component matched firmware*_" is mentioned. 
Would that mean the Pro will also have a fourth Digital mode (FTM) due to its Femto clocks???


----------



## Cryok95

No offence, but $380USD for an upgrade of basically just the chassis and the addition of dual Femto clocks etc is WAY overpriced. Heck they don't even change the DAC. 
  
 I can see the point if you really want the best no expense spared, but i honestly doubt it'll be worth the cash, extra waiting time and extremely questionable customer service. 
  
 If it was around the range of $100~ it could be considered..... but $380? Really LH Labs?


----------



## audiophile4life

I'm considering letting go of my V2+ infinity. If anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## maibuN

Can anyone of the go2a owners please tell if it has hiss / noise with highly sensitive c(iem)?


----------



## stuck limo

maibun said:


> Can anyone of the go2a owners please tell if it has hiss / noise with highly sensitive c(iem)?


 
  
 Hiss/noise is practically non-existent on this.


----------



## Dithyrambes

I don't know where you get that from but it's pretty hissy from balanced output...like enough that i don't want to listen with ifi iematch with andromedas.


----------



## willowbrook

dithyrambes said:


> I don't know where you get that from but it's pretty hissy from balanced output...like enough that i don't want to listen with ifi iematch with andromedas.


 
 That's also what I heard, can't confirm yet because my andros are still on the way.


----------



## Raketen

hmm, I don't have balanced cable for them but single end didnt seem hissy with my SUPER sensitive ciem, I do pick up some faint system noise or something but don't have a ferrite choke on my cable which sometmes negates that


----------



## Dithyrambes

Single ended is fine. It's the balanced...where you want to do your primary listening on


----------



## CaffeineJunkie

I mainly use my GOV2+ with my iPhone. 
I just got the Belkin Lightning Audio + Charge RockStar so I can charge and listen to music at the same time. 

Despite it saying on the Belkin website that it would only support Lightning audio at 48KHz it works fine playing DSD128 through my GOV2+ while charging.


----------



## willowbrook

caffeinejunkie said:


> I mainly use my GOV2+ with my iPhone.
> I just got the Belkin Lightning Audio + Charge RockStar so I can charge and listen to music at the same time.
> 
> Despite it saying on the Belkin website that it would only support Lightning audio at 48KHz it works fine playing DSD128 through my GOV2+ while charging.


 

 I thought you can't charge and play at once.


----------



## Raketen

willowbrook said:


> I thought you can't charge and play at once.




Can, but the charging doesn't keep up with the battery drain is all, according to others at least (I haven't ran it like this long enough to find out). Actually this might be relevant to the problem with the power light you mentioned- this is the only time the blue power light come on for my unit at least, when it has usb power and is on at the same time (without the usb power connection I just get a quick purple flash from this light when turning it on, when only charging, the green light).


----------



## willowbrook

raketen said:


> Can, but the charging doesn't keep up with the battery drain is all, according to others at least (I haven't ran it like this long enough to find out). Actually this might be relevant to the problem with the power light you mentioned- this is the only time the blue power light come on for my unit at least, when it has usb power and is on at the same time (without the usb power connection I just get a quick purple flash from this light when turning it on, when only charging, the green light).




I haven't tried it, but are you using a 2A charger? I think the power light comes on for my unit when it is not fully charged. After some playback, it came on after 5 on/off cycles. Very weird. The manual says that blue and green light should flicker.


----------



## CaffeineJunkie

willowbrook said:


> I thought you can't charge and play at once.




I was actually referring to charging my iPhone while listening to my GOV2+ at the same time. 

As to the charging of the GOV2+ While listening, remember when Li batteries approach max capacity the charge rate is reduced. 
The GOV circuit will draw more than is going in. 
It's possible that the charge circuit doesn't detect the depleated state in time. 
I might try unplugging and reconnecting the GOV charge cable to reset the charge circuit


----------



## stuck limo

dithyrambes said:


> I don't know where you get that from but it's pretty hissy from balanced output...like enough that i don't want to listen with ifi iematch with andromedas.


 
  
 Did you have music playing when you heard this hiss?


----------



## Dithyrambes

Well given I listen to jazz and classical yes....You need an iematch if you are gonna use it with andromedas.....


----------



## stuck limo

dithyrambes said:


> Well given I listen to jazz and classical yes....You need an iematch if you are gonna use it with andromedas.....


 

 I can't comment on the hiss on IEMs from the balanced connection. If that is what was being asked about, I apologize.


----------



## Hifihedgehog

Which is brighter sounding and crispier? The V2 or the V2+? I am one of those detail freaks who actually likes resolving amps with bright neutral headphones (Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium 600-ohm). A quick reply would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## stuck limo

hifihedgehog said:


> Which is brighter sounding and crispier? The V2 or the V2+? I am one of those detail freaks who actually likes resolving amps with bright neutral headphones (Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium 600-ohm). A quick reply would be much appreciated. Thanks!


 
  
 I haven't heard the V2+ but they should be pretty much identical, tonally speaking. The V2+ is the latest version with the latest upgraded internals. The V2+ (same as the 2A) should have better sound (slightly better details, more spaciousness, blacker background). Not a night and day difference but between the two, the V2+ would be my choice.


----------



## Hifihedgehog

stuck limo said:


> I haven't heard the V2+ but they should be pretty much identical, tonally speaking. The V2+ is the latest version with the latest upgraded internals. The V2+ (same as the 2A) should have better sound (slightly better details, more spaciousness, blacker background). Not a night and day difference but between the two, the V2+ would be my choice.




Thank you! How about a 2A versus the V2+? Is waiting between charges really that annoying?


----------



## Wobulater

hifihedgehog said:


> Which is brighter sounding and crispier? The V2 or the V2+? I am one of those detail freaks who actually likes resolving amps with bright neutral headphones (Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium 600-ohm). A quick reply would be much appreciated. Thanks!




I have both and they essentially sound the same. I doubt that a blind test could revel any differences. The V+ is useful for cellphones, in particular iPhones, which cannot drive a DAC/amp like the GO2A directly. Both have plenty of power but this is not an issue for my FAD Pandora/Sonorous VI which is very efficient. I would describe the FAD VI as an extremely revealing headphone which is not bright. 

Most of the brightness we hear is due to poorly recorded material, or music which has been down-rezzed to MP3 for convenience to stream or sell. Try listening to a CD which has been ripped to a computer and compare that to a low quality MP3 version of the same material. The differences are even more evident on a good hifi/speaker system.


----------



## Hifihedgehog

wobulater said:


> I have both and they essentially sound the same. I doubt that a blind test could revel any differences. The V+ is useful for cellphones, in particular iPhones, which cannot drive a DAC/amp like the GO2A directly. Both have plenty of power but this is not an issue for my FAD Pandora/Sonorous VI which is very efficient. I would describe the FAD VI as an extremely revealing headphone which is not bright.
> 
> Most of the brightness we hear is due to poorly recorded material, or music which has been down-rezzed to MP3 for convenience to stream or sell. Try listening to a CD which has been ripped to a computer and compare that to a low quality MP3 version of the same material. The differences are even more evident on a good hifi/speaker system.


 
 Thank you. I listen to 320 Kbps mp3s and straight rips of my Blu-rays. When I speak of brighter and crispier, I do not refer to the wobbly glare in low rez files and poor masters. I speak of the uppermost treble (10-16 KHz) which gets attenuated or confused with lesser source files, DACs, and amplifiers. I am the type of person who loves the Objective2/ODAC's straight-wire-with-gain clean and clear approach to Hi-Fi. I am also the type of person who absolutely detests tube amps, the Sennheiser HD 650, the Audeze series or anything else that romanticizes the sound with the colored glasses of nostalgic audiophile warmth. The Groove I have is quite acceptable if coming from a laptop or desktop with low quality onboard audio, but it reminds me of this romanticization I detest and lacks the energy and attack of a more pure system.


----------



## Wobulater

hifihedgehog said:


> Thank you. I listen to 320 Kbps mp3s and straight rips of my Blu-rays. When I speak of brighter and crispier, I do not refer to the wobbly glare in low rez files and poor masters. I speak of the uppermost treble (10-16 KHz) which gets attenuated or confused with lesser source files, DACs, and amplifiers. I am the type of person who loves the Objective2/ODAC's straight-wire-with-gain clean and clear approach to Hi-Fi. I am also the type of person who absolutely detests tube amps, the Sennheiser HD 650, the Audeze series or anything else that romanticizes the sound with the colored glasses of nostalgic audiophile warmth. The Groove I have is quite acceptable if coming from a laptop or desktop with low quality onboard audio, but it reminds me of this romanticization I detest and lacks the energy and attack of a more pure system.




Great, we have similar tastes. Recently, I have been experimenting with CDs ripped to a PC. There are now outboard DACs which can play DSD up to 22.4 MHz (DSD512) via USB or I2S. It is not clear why a 16bit/44Khz CD sounds amazingly better when played back at the high sample rate DSD format through JRiver or Foobar. The LH labs DACs are also capable of DSD64 or DSD128. If you have a DAC capable of DSD playback, try using JRiver to upscale CDs to DSD. Upscaled MP3s are better too, but lack the information to get the absolute best sound. I think you will hear the difference in resolution and clarity. It is more obvious on a hifi system where the bass is so much clearer and deeper than any headphone can reproduce. I use JRiver Media Center 22 (free trial) only because I find it more flexible and easier to set to DSD than Foobar.


----------



## runningwitit

wobulater said:


> Great, we have similar tastes. Recently, I have been experimenting with CDs ripped to a PC. There are now outboard DACs which can play DSD up to 22.4 MHz (DSD512) via USB or I2S. It is not clear why a 16bit/44Khz CD sounds amazingly better when played back at the high sample rate DSD format through JRiver or Foobar. The LH labs DACs are also capable of DSD64 or DSD128. If you have a DAC capable of DSD playback, try using JRiver to upscale CDs to DSD. Upscaled MP3s are better too, but lack the information to get the absolute best sound. I think you will hear the difference in resolution and clarity. It is more obvious on a hifi system where the bass is so much clearer and deeper than any headphone can reproduce. I use JRiver Media Center 22 (free trial) only because I find it more flexible and easier to set to DSD than Foobar.


 I use JRiver 22 also and when I played my Pulse after it was upgraded ( hand matched components ect), it sounds amazing when I upscaled my music to 352k ! I can't wait to hear how everyone likes their V2+'s when they return from being upgraded !!


----------



## Wobulater

runningwitit said:


> I use JRiver 22 also and when I played my Pulse after it was upgraded ( hand matched components ect), it sounds amazing when I upscaled my music to 352k ! I can't wait to hear how everyone likes their V2+'s when they return from being upgraded !!




I believe the Pulse DAC can upscale to DSD128 (5.6Mhz). I find a big improvement in sound quality going from PCM at 352 to DSD128. You can try that very easily with JRiver MC 22.


----------



## runningwitit

wobulater said:


> I believe the Pulse DAC can upscale to DSD128 (5.6Mhz). I find a big improvement in sound quality going from PCM at 352 to DSD128. You can try that very easily with JRiver MC 22.


 Yes, you're correct. Only, I was playing regular mp3 sample rate and didn't even realize what I had until upscaling to 352! Awhh! The space, the details ohhh I so fell in love with this machine!! DSD sounds awesomely glamorous with this dac and the GO2PRO will also (V2 thread) unbelievably shine, I can't wait to hear from them !


----------



## Wobulater

runningwitit said:


> Yes, you're correct. Only, I was playing regular mp3 sample rate and didn't even realize what I had until upscaling to 352! Awhh! The space, the details ohhh I so fell in love with this machine!! DSD sounds awesomely glamorous with this dac and the GO2PRO will also (V2 thread) unbelievably shine, I can't wait to hear from them !




You can upsample MP3s at any PCM sample rate to DSD128 with MC22. Going from PCM to DSD should be a revelation.


----------



## Hifihedgehog

I suppose I have been in the dark when it comes to the sheer performance of the LH Geek Out V2. Until I stumbled onto this set of measurements, I did not realize the V2 and its successors were objectively superior to the Objective 2 and the ODAC. I had been doing some digging for scraps of information on the Geek Out V2 and what I unearthed from Archimago's blog is eye opening. From what I discovered, the Geek Out V2 has benchmark-grade measured performance across the entire battery of acoustic tests, including frequency response, noise level, dynamic range, total harmonic distortion, intermodulation distortion, and stereo crosstalk. Talk about a product hitting way above its price range! It would be nice if Archimago one day performed tests on the AudioQuest's revised Dragonfly line with the Red and Black models.


  
 (Also from his site, I have corroborated why I thought my Surface sounds so much better than the Dragonfly 1.2 I heard years ago. The Surface Pro 3 is a whole magnitude lower in total harmonic distortion and intermodulation distortion! Currently, I have a Surface Pro 4 and it sounds subjectively cleaner so I would naturally expect its numbers to be even better.)


----------



## Wobulater

hifihedgehog said:


> I suppose I have been in the dark when it comes to the sheer performance of the LH Geek Out V2. Until I stumbled onto this set of measurements, I did not realize the V2 and its successors were objectively superior to the Objective 2 and the ODAC. I had been doing some digging for scraps of information on the Geek Out V2 and what I unearthed from Archimago's blog is eye opening. From what I discovered, the Geek Out V2 has benchmark-grade measured performance across the entire battery of acoustic tests, including frequency response, noise level, dynamic range, total harmonic distortion, intermodulation distortion, and stereo crosstalk. Talk about a product hitting way above its price range! It would be nice if Archimago one day performed tests on the AudioQuest's revised Dragonfly line with the Red and Black models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






hifihedgehog said:


> I suppose I have been in the dark when it comes to the sheer performance of the LH Geek Out V2. Until I stumbled onto this set of measurements, I did not realize the V2 and its successors were objectively superior to the Objective 2 and the ODAC. I had been doing some digging for scraps of information on the Geek Out V2 and what I unearthed from Archimago's blog is eye opening. From what I discovered, the Geek Out V2 has benchmark-grade measured performance across the entire battery of acoustic tests, including frequency response, noise level, dynamic range, total harmonic distortion, intermodulation distortion, and stereo crosstalk. Talk about a product hitting way above its price range! It would be nice if Archimago one day performed tests on the AudioQuest's revised Dragonfly line with the Red and Black models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I have compared the Dragonfly Black and Red to the GOV2. The Dragonflys were not in the same league as a GOV2. Their clarity and resolution were inferior, and their bass was muddy. Also, I have a Surface Pro 3 and 4 and the sound through the headphone jacks is vastly inferior to any of these USB DACs. Measurements can't quantify many of the sound qualities we look for. For example: soundstage, resolution and clarity, do not always relate to any measurements. So, the GOV2 or the newer GO2A would be good reference DACs to compare to any other DACs or headphone-out computer or tablet sources.


----------



## Hifihedgehog

wobulater said:


> For example: soundstage, resolution and clarity, do not always relate to any measurements.


 
 I concur in that no one can predict necessarily in certain terms how great objective performance in one area or another will translate to great subjective performance. Generally speaking, however, an excellent measuring DAC will sound clear, dynamic and resolving compared to lesser offerings. Furthermore, I disagree that the Surface Pro 4's headphone jack is vastly inferior, but actually is vastly superior to many DACs. I cannot begin to count the myriad family members and colleagues who have noted without hesitation how poorer performing DACs (in particular, the DragonFly 1.2 and many of the FiiOs) have sounded muffled and boring compared to my Surface's built-in headphone jack. The issue is many engineers simply drop and place expensive exotic chips on a PCB without seriously taking into account component topology, which is tremendously important. As a parallel example, you might have the most powerful land-based telescope on the planet but unless you have a clear night sky and you have it pointed with just the right azimuth and heading you are wasting all that incredible potential. For all you know, you could be peering at a vast metropolis of city lights when you were really wanting to see the constellation of Cyngus (the Northern Cross).


----------



## willowbrook

Oh man...I think it's safe to say that regardless of the way how lh labs handle business and support, the v2+ inf. just sounds phenomenal. It is truly capable of supporting the andromeda. Although I must say that tip rolling should be the first thing to do to slightly match the sound in your favor, the v2+ inf. never sounded lacking despite what tips I used. Going from flc8s and andromeda made a significant difference, but even with the flc8s, I never felt anything lacking. Dead silent and not a single sign of typical sabre glare. The TCM filter to me sounds pretty bad. It sounds a bit artificial presented in a dull and cold manner. I found lack of coherence to be the problem. The SSM filter is pretty bad too, too much distortion across the board, haven't really spent much time with it. The FRM filter is what really brings out performance of v2+ inf. and should be the default filter. It just sounds natural. No sign of any muddiness or bass slouch while providing the mid-bass warmth. Clarity, resolution, coherence is excellent. Device doesn't get too warm unlike the mojo which got hot even in a cold room. Mojo definitely had some issue with usb implementation and the slightly airy sound can have a negative effect which the v2+ inf. does not possess. However, the unit just turns off during playback without any warning when the battery runs out because of the battery indicator is static. Also, no physical volume adjustment which is not a problem for me personally.


----------



## Lobbster

Duplicate


----------



## Lobbster

*It's in the mail !* Well my GO 2Pro SE is on it's way home exactly 7 days after it was received - I mean down to the last hour, 7 days from my FedEx delivery receipt. 





  
 Looks like what they've done is extracted the guts from my GO v2+∞, added the mods and repacked in a new case. That's why the price was the same regardless of your hardware config. When I compare this to some of the 3rd party upgrades, for say a Sonos Connect - $380 isn't so bad, IMO.
  
 I'll prolly take a black felt marker to that case tho - I don't like unnecessary attention.





 Kidding !
  
 I've been leaning heavy on the Pulse X ∞ in the last week. Never really did many comparisons between the 2 before - I was pretty much tethered to the GO since I got it. I can hardly wait for the GO 2Pro SE to compare both. Should be here Monday or Tuesday....
  
 Just got my first real IEM's about a month ago, Empire Ears Spartan's with ADEL MAMs - listening to The End in SACD is a whole new experience for these old ears !


----------



## runningwitit

lobbster said:


> *It's in the mail !*
> 
> Well my GO 2Pro SE is on it's way home exactly 7 days after it was received - I mean down to the last hour, 7 days from my FedEx delivery receipt.
> 
> ...


I truly believe you will love your GO2PRO when it arrives, it (should) BE a night and day difference! Let it break in for a while, but should sound superb right out of the box ! Congratulations on your upgrade and primo iems, sounds like they matched quite nicely together!!!!


----------



## aoitenshi6509

Hi,
Sorry if this was already asked before 

So V2+ is better to work with my android phone rather than 2A?
My android smartphone is using android 5.01 but it sucks when using Usb Audio Player Pro APP (already emailed the guys at extream and they told me it was my phone's kernel issue and they cannot fix it)

Thank you for your answer


----------



## willowbrook

aoitenshi6509 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry if this was already asked before
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I don't think the go2a was meant for use with mobile phones. The gov2+ would be a much better choice. If you plan to use them with IEMs, they last pretty long. Passed 8 hours easily with my andromeda with continuous use.


----------



## aoitenshi6509

willowbrook said:


> I don't think the go2a was meant for use with mobile phones. The gov2+ would be a much better choice. If you plan to use them with IEMs, they last pretty long. Passed 8 hours easily with my andromeda with continuous use.


 
  
 ah, thank you for your reply ... I'll go find myself an used GO V2+


----------



## Lobbster

*There is Hope !*


----------



## runningwitit

lobbster said:


> [COLOR=000080]*There is Hope !*[/COLOR]


 looks great! Please tell us how it sounds right out of the box !! I know it will get better as it hits its sweet spot, but now, now !!


----------



## Lobbster

runningwitit said:


> looks great! Please tell us how it sounds right out of the box !! I know it will get better as it hits its sweet spot, but now, now !!


 

 Sounds great out of the box..... but have a small problem with the data Micro B seems to be loose and dropping the connection unless consistent pressure is exerted. I remember it having a much better connection before it went out.
  
 Will play around more and compare with Pulse X Inf tonight. May have to get a new Micro B connector tho. Could interfere with mobility.


----------



## runningwitit

lobbster said:


> Sounds great out of the box..... but have a small problem with the data Micro B seems to be loose and dropping the connection unless consistent pressure is exerted. I remember it having a much better connection before it went out.
> 
> Will play around more and compare with Pulse X Inf tonight. May have to get a new Micro B connector tho. Could interfere with mobility.


I have that same mobility issue and partially solved it by using a rubber band, I know it's hood, but it's helped greatly..


----------



## Lobbster

runningwitit said:


> I have that same mobility issue and partially solved it by using a rubber band, I know it's hood, but it's helped greatly..


 

 Hmmm, that's no good. My Fiio E18 has rock solid Micro B connectors supported by the metal housing and it's had waaaaay more hours on it. The GO's should be better!
  
 I think if I stack it with my phone or Shanling M1 it will hold the cable stable. I'll take more pics and post tonight.


----------



## cat6man

lobbster said:


> *It's in the mail !* Well my GO 2Pro SE is on it's way home exactly 7 days after it was received - I mean down to the last hour, 7 days from my FedEx delivery receipt.


 
  
 usps tracking says they received mine on January 31, so hopefully I'll have mine this week.  in balanced mode, the v2+ inf was fabulous.  i listened to it the entire trip from NY to Washington on amtrak and never tired of the music.
  
 as they say (or should) "too much of a good thing is wonderful"
  
 can't wait.


----------



## willowbrook

lobbster said:


> Sounds great out of the box..... but have a small problem with the data Micro B seems to be loose and dropping the connection unless consistent pressure is exerted. I remember it having a much better connection before it went out.
> 
> Will play around more and compare with Pulse X Inf tonight. May have to get a new Micro B connector tho. Could interfere with mobility.


 
 That's a serious defect you got there. Hope it gets resolved quickly. The device looks beautiful though, only if I had the money...


----------



## Lobbster

Well a quick review, the Micro B ports on my unit need attention. I was only able to get about an hour of listening time before I figured it was better to shut down and get it back to LH Labs for repair. The good news is, the sound is phenominal. I was able to A/B several tracks with the Pulse X∞ and it might as well be the portable X∞. The background disappears, very organic textures and perhaps a tad more resolution. Most my listening was rock - The Doors, Led Zepplin, Pink Floyd, but Paul SImon's Diamonds on the Sole of Her Shoes (16/44.1) raised goose bumps - sound staging and layering is off the charts! Supertramp's Take the Long Way Home in DSD was pretty special too. So much music to hear, I need this baby fixed fast!

The new case feels very good in hand, much better switch/buttons. My issue with the finish is the USB ports are not seated well in the case - I'm curious what other's experiences are - I'm not posting pics until LHL has a chance to respond. And I'm not so sure this is Ferrari Red, more like MacLaren Orange... which sounds better IMO.

I stacked it with my daily driver of the month - the OnePlus X - they are a perfect compliment. I'm guessing Pixel owners will be very happy with this combo. Because of my Micro B port issue, any cable motions caused drops, I couldn't really test for EMI (which was a problem for me stacking with the GO V2+∞ - smartphone positioning was very important). I couldn't really detect anything once stacked, the new machined aluminum case surely helps in this regard. The notch in the case is perfect for a band to hold the phone in place. The notch only exposes the charging port which isn't needed during listening, so covering it up doesn't hurt. The notch feels good in hand - almost ergonomic. It would have been nice if some consideration had been made for stacking with a source/smartphone. More notches and some raised splines on the back plate to slightly separate the stack. I'm not a huge fan of bands on my smartphone, but most of my work with this device will take advantage of its portability. As with the GO V2+, heat is basically non-existant.

I'm very happy with the potential of this unit so long as it's up to the bumps and grinds of daily living and the Micro USB ports survive the test of time. It opens up a whole new world of portable listening for me that is very enjoyable and brings new life to old memories.


----------



## marflao

lobbster said:


> Well a quick review, the Micro B ports on my unit need attention. I was only able to get about an hour of listening time before I figured it was better to shut down and *get it back to LH Labs for repair*. ....





> The new case feels very good in hand, much better switch/buttons. My issue with the finish is the USB ports are not seated well in the case - I'm curious what other's experiences are - *I'm not posting pics until LHL has a chance to respond*.basically non-existant,,.


 
  
 So you raised a ticket to them and waiting for a response?


----------



## Lobbster

marflao said:


> So you raised a ticket to them and waiting for a response?


 
 Yes. I've had pretty good luck so far with LH Labs.... speed isn't their best attribute. But this is the first hardware issue I've had. I got one of the original 20 Pulse X∞'s and had several firmware issues that caused it to freeze - but the latest firmware has been stable for at least 6 months. It does take time to get simple responses - I tried and eventually bought the short Micro B OTG cable - it took weeks.
  
 However, the way this Upgrade was managed and executed in a very fast turnaround..... except for the Micro USB fitting - is encouraging. LH Labs appears to be taking action to improve. I don't think Micro USB fitting is a big technical challenge - so I'm hoping my problem is one off. I'm curious about other peoples experience with the 2Pro SE.
  
*Update: *I haven't heard back about my GO2Pro SE issue yet, but thought I would share my account has been updated at LH Labs and it has my Geek Wave X128++ & Station X awaiting fulfillment. They actually got all the perks and add-ons right. Get my S100 Amp and my wait with LH Labs is over! Let's say I remain optimistic something has changed for the good at LH Labs and my problem is a mere bump in the road....


----------



## canali

willowbrook said:


> Oh man...I think it's safe to say that regardless of the way how lh labs handle business and support, the v2+ inf. just sounds phenomenal. It is truly capable of supporting the andromeda. Although I must say that tip rolling should be the first thing to do to slightly match the sound in your favor, the v2+ inf. never sounded lacking despite what tips I used. Going from flc8s and andromeda made a significant difference, but even with the flc8s, I never felt anything lacking. Dead silent and not a single sign of typical sabre glare. The TCM filter to me sounds pretty bad. It sounds a bit artificial presented in a dull and cold manner. I found lack of coherence to be the problem. The SSM filter is pretty bad too, too much distortion across the board, haven't really spent much time with it. The FRM filter is what really brings out performance of v2+ inf. and should be the default filter. It just sounds natural. No sign of any muddiness or bass slouch while providing the mid-bass warmth. Clarity, resolution, coherence is excellent. Device doesn't get too warm unlike the mojo which got hot even in a cold room. Mojo definitely had some issue with usb implementation and the slightly airy sound can have a negative effect which the v2+ inf. does not possess. However, the unit just turns off during playback without any warning when the battery runs out because of the battery indicator is static. Also, no physical volume adjustment which is not a problem for me personally.




Hey Willowbrook...Love the slim firm factor...Wonder how it sounds compared to a mojo?

Also notice on LH labs site the link to the pic of the geekout seems dated...Goes nowhere.


----------



## willowbrook

canali said:


> Hey Willowbrook...Love the slim firm factor...Wonder how it sounds compared to a mojo?
> 
> Also notice on LH labs site the link to the pic of the geekout seems dated...Goes nowhere.


 
 Hmm this is the current link...
https://lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2-plus-dac-family/
 Unfortunately, I am unable to give you a detailed comparison because I had the v2+ with the flc8s for a few days while the mojo was already shipped to another head-fier. However, I was able to quickly tell the difference because I had the mojo and flc8s for a long time.
  
 First thing I've notice is the difference in overall body. The impedance output for both are very different, so this may be the reason, but initial hearing with the v2+ did not have the same "darkness" that the mojo presented. I've always felt that mojo had too much emphasis in bass department which was sometimes good, but sometimes it was overly emphasized resulting in mids and treble being masked as well as hindering coherence. V2+ inf. had none of that.
  
 Can't really say much about resolution, but it was pretty much the same. Can't confirm this 100% because I didn't have them side by side. However, Mojo had that special emphasis on upper-mids when using the flc8s with spiral dot tips, it was truly something. Vocals were just amazing. It's something you can't find on the v2+ inf. Although v2+ inf. did not present that and the upper-mids was thinner overall, to me it sounded more natural. The extra sense of air on the mojo did not work on all genres of music though.
  
 The soundstage/openness was not night and day difference, but I would definitely give points to v2+ inf. as improvement in terms of sense of dimension that was apparent after listening to many of my favorite korean music from the 90s. It was easier to discern the position of voice and instruments.
  
 Basically, it sounded more balanced and natural overall because the v2+ did not present any emphasis anywhere. Mojo did really well with flc8s, but the horrible usb implementation was a huge turn off. I would have probably just kept it if that wasn't the issue. The clicking would never stop while tethering my phone to my laptop. V2+ inf. has none of that. However, being able to control the volume physically on the mojo and the mojo is visually more pleasing which should be considered too. The v2+ inf. definitely lasts longer and it is much more cooler temperature wise. Less bulkier as well as lighter. Right now, there are some v2+ units out there for almost half the MSRP. It is definitely a steal.


----------



## marflao

Well... Well.. seems LHL is planning to have a Group buy "campaign" for the GO2Pro on March 2nd, 01.09am CET
(hope I calculated the time right) .

At least that's my impression from the Countdown shown at the lower left corner on every side at their forum. 



Edit: Given the upgrade price of $380 and the fact that you had to throw in your V2+ or V2+Infinity (which is another $649 max) it will be interesting for which price they will offer the GO2Pro. 

Popcorn time ahead...


----------



## xenithon

What's the latest view on GOv2+ reliability. Other than horror stories about LH Labs customer service, also worried by stories of units bombing out either out of the box or randomly within a few weeks/months.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Is there a way to buy the Geek Out V2+ in Europe?


----------



## Synystrale

h1f1add1cted said:


> Is there a way to buy the Geek Out V2+ in Europe?


The last one maybe at sonvideo.com


----------



## marflao

h1f1add1cted said:


> Is there a way to buy the Geek Out V2+ in Europe?




Another option might be Robert Ross (Robertross.de). 
He was mentioned as Distributor for Germany when the v2+ was reviewed in the "Ear in" magazin (01/2017).

Although his homepage doesn't look up to date.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

synystrale said:


> The last one maybe at sonvideo.com


 
  
 Big thanks! I bought one from this France shop, with DHL shipping to Germany 290 Euro.
  


marflao said:


> Another option might be Robert Ross (Robertross.de).
> He was mentioned as Distributor for Germany when the v2+ was reviewed in the "Ear in" magazin (01/2017).
> 
> Although his homepage doesn't look up to date.


 
  
 Thanks for the hint, I just ordered one like mentioned above, the price is fine for a brand new unit if "regular" retail price from LH Labs will be USD 499.


----------



## marflao

h1f1add1cted said:


> Big thanks! I bought one from this France shop, with DHL shipping to Germany 290 Euro.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the hint, I just ordered one like mentioned above, the price is fine for a brand new unit if "regular" retail price from LH Labs will be USD 499.




Hmm... the pics at the french page shows the version in the old chassis.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

But it's clearly V2+ not V2 in product description, if it's not correct I will refund it instantly, that is not a problem. We will see in the next week how it goes. Btw. marketing/webmaster not always use the correct product pictures, this happens with Amazon too quite often, that they simply use wrong product pictures.


----------



## marflao

h1f1add1cted said:


> But it's clearly V2+ not V2 in product description, if it's not correct I will refund it instantly, that is not a problem. We will see in the next week how it goes. Btw. marketing/webmaster not always use the correct product pictures, this happens with Amazon too quite often, that they simply use wrong product pictures.




Yep... Maybe you're right and they just haven't updated the pics. 
If you'll get a chassis which looks like shown on the following link then of course you have made a great deal. 
http://lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2-plus-dac-family/


----------



## canali

i have a few dacs...dragonfly red, ifi micro idsd, chord mojo.
 just wondering how the v2+ infinity compares quality/sq wise to the mojo and micro.
  
 i'm looking to step up the game for sq in a dac...ideally looking for one that can work
 as a tt, too fo cans/ies and powered speakers...also considering the..hugo2 even ...but $$$
  
 one thing i do like about the v2+ infinity is it's slim, lightweight profile
 vs the bulkier mojo.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

@canali
  
 I own the iFi micro iDSD and the Chord Mojo (both since launch) I will compare these with the GOV2+ asap I get my unit.
  
 Cheers


----------



## canali

h1f1add1cted said:


> @canali
> 
> I own the iFi micro iDSD and the Chord Mojo (both since launch) I will compare these with the GOV2+ asap I get my unit.
> 
> Cheers


 
 thanks...i also see some *pro signature edition upgrade*
  
GO2Pro Group Buy Countdown http://marketplace-lhlabs.com/go2pro-limited-signature-edition-upgrade  
 and on twitter page
 http://lhlabs.com/products/https://twitter.com/geekbylhlabs


----------



## doggiemom

canali said:


> i have a few dacs...dragonfly red, ifi micro idsd, chord mojo.
> just wondering how the v2+ infinity compares quality/sq wise to the mojo and micro.
> 
> i'm looking to step up the game for sq in a dac...ideally looking for one that can work
> ...


 

 I have the V2+ Infinity and the Mojo.  To me the Mojo has a warmer, more musical sound.  The GO does offer some filters (I always run the green one), but sounds more crisp and digital.  The balanced output of the GO is better than the SE.  The GO also doesn't have a volume control, which has become more annoying to me over time.
  
 The thinner form factor is nice, but it is also longer.  The only input is USB - which it had a coax in too.


----------



## miceblue

willowbrook said:


> synystrale said:
> 
> 
> > I took a look to this video so much often but i think it just The light... if you wait, you will see the lines diferently!!!!
> ...



Hi all. I came to the thread again to get a photo that I took and I stumbled upon this post.

Indeed, this is an outdated version of the unit. The aluminum faceplates on this version were more of a glossy-matte finish that showed fingerprints more, no silk-screening on it, and the frame and buttons were 3D-printed (or at least felt and looked like it).

The current version is much, much nicer.
Here's my review video for it.


[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsHSegAO-aQ[/video]




Spoiler: Video Table of Contents



0:00 - Channel update and Sennheiser Orpheus 2 event
1:33 - Box contents
1:58 - Geek Out v2+ exterior overview
3:39 - USB ports
4:31 - Balanced vs single-ended headphone outputs
5:33 - Heat vents
6:00 - How I use the GOv2+
6:39 - Sound overview (TL;DW)
7:03 - Bass
7:34 - Midrange and ESS DAC chip
ESS SABRE 9018AQ2M (similar to the 9018Q2C chip)
http://www.esstech.com/index.php/en/products/sabre-digital-analog-converters/sabre-hifi-mobile-dacs/sabre-hifi-stereo-integrated-dacs/sabre9018q2c/

ESS 9018K2M
http://www.esstech.com/index.php/en/products/sabre-digital-analog-converters/sabre-hifi-mobile-dacs/sabre-hifi-stereo-dacs/es9018k2m/

8:33 - Treble
8:49 - Soundstage
9:24 - Imaging
9:48 - ESS "SABRE Sound"
10:29 - Sample rate and DSD compatibility
11:22 - Digital filters introduction
12:01 - Ayre white paper on digital filters and how to interpret the data
http://www.ayre.com/pdf/Ayre_MP_White_Paper.pdf

14:34 - "Brick wall" digital filter
15:07 - Minimum-phase digital filter
16:20 - Slow roll-off digital filter
17:28 - atomicbob's measurements of the digital filters
18:55 - FRM filter sound
19:43 - TCM filter sound


----------



## h1f1add1cted

marflao said:


> Yep... Maybe you're right and they just haven't updated the pics.
> If you'll get a chassis which looks like shown on the following link then of course you have made a great deal.
> http://lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2-plus-dac-family/


 

 It's the V2+ only on package is the old chassis, so LH Labs did not updated it too.
  

  
  
  

  
 Now time to compare


----------



## marflao

h1f1add1cted said:


> It's the V2+ only on package is the old chassis, so LH Labs did not updated it too.
> 
> 
> Now time to compare




Cool... Congratulations again on the price


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Yes that was a great steal, shipping was freaking fast too


----------



## marflao

h1f1add1cted said:


> Yes that was a great steal, shipping was freaking fast too





Still crazy that a dealer sold it at that price if you compare it to LHL's marketstore price. 

Anyway.. good for you


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Yeah I don't care in any case ^-^, maybe in france the people not so much interessed in this device and they want to make sales to get rid of them in their storage  ?


----------



## willowbrook

miceblue said:


> Hi all. I came to the thread again to get a photo that I took and I stumbled upon this post.
> 
> Indeed, this is an outdated version of the unit. The aluminum faceplates on this version were more of a glossy-matte finish that showed fingerprints more, no silk-screening on it, and the frame and buttons were 3D-printed (or at least felt and looked like it).
> 
> ...


 
 Excellent review  I can definitely agree on the filter part. After a lot of going back and forth between the filters with different songs over and over again, the difference is definitely somewhat audible. The FRM seems adds another layer of something which I'm not sure what it is. It makes the whole sound smoother overall, but sounds somewhat muffled compared to TCM filter. Due to this layer being added, imaging and soundstage is also affected, slightly making it harder to position and just slightly more congested sounding. The bass can also get a little bloomy (lacking tightness and control) and the treble can sound splashy at times. It works very well with specific songs and sounds beautifully airy while sounding natural, reminds me of how mojo sounds. However, with the rest of songs, treble is splashy and sounds too bassy without control. With the TCM filter, none of this is presented, so it sounds cleaner and controlled to me with more forward vocals. The downside of this filter is that sometimes it's not as engaging as the FRM filter and can get too analytical with sharp sounding treble and lean sounding bass with certain songs. I'd love something in between.
  
 Which filter you favor depends on the IEMs or headphones in use, but the basic characteristics probably won't change. It's interesting that I highly favored the FRM filter for a few weeks, but then once I got used to the cleaner sound of the TCM filter, I just can't go back.


----------



## willowbrook

h1f1add1cted said:


> It's the V2+ only on package is the old chassis, so LH Labs did not updated it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congratulations!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Thanks, seems working fine with Shanling M1 which has USB audio output and since the GOV2+ has only software volume control this is very important to have a DAP with good USB audio implementation which handles the device properly.
  

  
 Balanced 3.5mm TRRS cables on the way too.


----------



## Raketen

h1f1add1cted said:


> Thanks, seems working fine with Shanling M1 which has USB audio output and since the GOV2+ has only software volume control this is very important to have a DAP with good USB audio implementation which handles the device properly
> Balanced 3.5mm TRRS cables on the way too.




I think you will ike the balanced out!
Very cool with the M1. I may have to try this - almost had a dream setup with a Sony A10 walkman into the V2+ but for some reason the A10 cannnot control volume OTG! (though it also only has 30 steps control so maybe it wouldn't have worked out that well anyway).


----------



## marflao

Lol..."LHL has a secret" (http://lhlabs.com/go2pro/)
  
 Group buy has already started...hurry up all you LHL fan boys 
  

  
 Edit: so what happens if the threshold of 100 units won´t be reached? No sale? Or at the full price?
 Just thinking....
  
 ....and when will the "Group buy period" end? And will the devices shipped immediately after the end of the Group buy period?
  
 So still the same uncertainty as always....nothing has changed with their communication style.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

raketen said:


> I think you will ike the balanced out!
> Very cool with the M1. I may have to try this - almost had a dream setup with a Sony A10 walkman into the V2+ but for some reason the A10 cannnot control volume OTG! (though it also only has 30 steps control so maybe it wouldn't have worked out that well anyway).


 

 30 steps only? That's sad you can't use it, I like the Sony A series, the Shanling M1 offers 100 single steps volume control, this suits very well with the 64bit digital volume control from the ESS DAC, works well with sensitive IEMs too.
  
 But is it "normal" that the power LED is permanently off? Very strange because the first tests I have seen the blue LED alwas on switching ON, now it keeps LED off, all other LEDs working fine (Gain, Samling, Filter), the device itself works also very great, very odd!
  
 Only a bad placement of the USB input, I can't really reach the 3.5mm TRRS port with this postion, I need to find other short USB OTG cable...


----------



## Raketen

h1f1add1cted said:


> But is it "normal" that the power LED is permanently off? Very strange because the first tests I have seen the blue LED alwas on switching ON, now it keeps LED off, all other LEDs working fine (Gain, Samling, Filter), the device itself works also very great, very odd!



These are the conditions where I've noted the blue power light is on with my unit: 1- The power switch is on, but the USB data is not connected 2- The Power switch is on, the data is connceted and the USB charging is also connected 3- I haven't thoroughly tested this one, but I think it may be the case: the power switch is on and the USB data is connected the USB charging is not connected, but the unit has been dormant for some unspecified duration (not playing any music through my connected device)


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Wow thanks that did the trick. Very odd, I need to unplug the USB cable (even no source device is powered on) and the blue power LED is now visible when I switch the unit on. This behaviour makes not really sense but thanks for the hint it's working fine knowing this "special" connection from the power LED and the USB ports.


----------



## willowbrook

The blue light is a static indicator of battery level, so it's almost useless because there is only blue and red. You also have to turn off and on again to refresh the battery status. For me, there is no light at full charge and blue light comes on with a turn off/on after some use.


----------



## runningwitit

willowbrook said:


> The blue light is a static indicator of battery level, so it's almost useless because there is only blue and red. You also have to turn off and on again to refresh the battery status. For me, there is no light at full charge and blue light comes on with a turn off/on after some use.


 I second that..


----------



## marflao

marflao said:


> Lol..."LHL has a secret" (http://lhlabs.com/go2pro/)
> 
> Group buy has already started...hurry up all you LHL fan boys
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 hmm...seems the price was too steep....


----------



## willowbrook

marflao said:


> hmm...seems the price was too steep....


 
 So I guess the v2+ is now discontinued. It is no longer in their products section.


----------



## willowbrook

$480 doesn't seem so bad if it can surpass gov2+, but given the way how they handle after sale business, nobody should even think of ordering it. If you have a defect, good luck getting it fixed. After sales support should be just as important as the performance of electronic goods.


----------



## Roen

Does the GO2A Infinity work has a portable DAC without the use of the USB hub trick? Or does it draw too much power?

What are the specifications of the GO2Pro Infinity? Specifically concerned with output impedance from both the SE and Balanced headphone jacks.


----------



## stuck limo

roen said:


> Does the GO2A Infinity work has a portable DAC without the use of the USB hub trick? Or does it draw too much power?
> 
> What are the specifications of the GO2Pro Infinity? Specifically concerned with output impedance from both the SE and Balanced headphone jacks.


 
  
 Yes, the 2A Infinity works on my Samsung S7 as a DAC.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Depends on your smartphone me thinks. My GO1K works seamlessly on Note 3 but need the powered hub trick for V20.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

I'm still waiting for my 3,5mm TRRS balanced cables for IEMs and headphones, but anyway really like the GOV2+ even on SE output.


----------



## FLguy

Does anyone have a _working_ e-mail address or phone # for LH Labs?
  
 I sent a GO V2i back on an RMA nearly 3 months ago, and haven't received the unit back yet. I have created two tickets for this issue, and have tried _many_ times to contact LHL, but after a couple of initial responses stating the repair is "in the technician's queue" in January, no response or update in over a month.  I'd really like to find out the status of my GO.
  
 Update - It looks like 4 days a go a technician merged the second ticket with the first with no other comment, and no update on the status (or ETA) of my GO.


----------



## Benny-x

h1f1add1cted said:


> I'm still waiting for my 3,5mm TRRS balanced cables for IEMs and headphones, but anyway really like the GOV2+ even on SE output.


 
 Nice, I've got a similar setup! I use it with my Note 5 and Oppo PM-3s, though.
  
 That iFi IE-Match is the ***, eh? I couldn't believe how useful it was and it really does make the background eerily silent. I'm a big fan. And of course it also gave me the volume adjustment/play I needed with the GOV2+ Infinity as it really sounds best in high gain mode.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Yes best 60 bucks I spent in audio equipment for a long time. My unit does not hiss at all @ SE (BAL I couldn't test yet), even using my most sensitive 12 driver CIEMs and I'm very sensitive regarding source hissing, at lot of other DAPs and DAC/AMP combos hissing at my CIEMs, but the GOV2+ clearly not. I'm using the iEMatch for higher dynamic range and finer volume control only, even with my big head phones I use the "High" setting, for any IEM/CIEM the "Ultra" setting.


----------



## stuck limo

h1f1add1cted said:


> Yes best 60 bucks I spent in audio equipment for a long time. My unit does not hiss at all @ SE (BAL I couldn't test yet), even using my most sensitive 12 driver CIEMs and I'm very sensitive regarding source hissing, at lot of other DAPs and DAC/AMP combos hissing at my CIEMs, but the GOV2+ clearly not. I'm using the iEMatch for higher dynamic range and finer volume control only, even with my big head phones I use the "High" setting, for any IEM/CIEM the "Ultra" setting.


 

 Without the iFi component, do you get hiss while playing music through the GO or does it only exist when no music is playing?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

stuck limo said:


> Without the iFi component, do you get hiss while playing music through the GO or does it only exist when no music is playing?


 
  
  
 As I said before the GOV2+ does not hiss at all using low gain, without the iFi iEMatch attached. It has no audible background hiss which is very nice and from what I have read from the GOV2 (*not *PLUS edtion) people complained about hiss.
  
 For example with the same sensitive CIEM I uesed for the test on GOV2+, the following DAPs (all on low gain, if available of course):
  
 Shanling M2 (very strong hiss)
 iBasso DX50 (very audible hiss)
 Shanling M1 (audible hiss)
 Lotoo PAW 5000 (quiet hiss)
 FiiO X3 1st Gen (quiet hiss)
 FiiO X7 with AM1 (very quiet hiss)
  
 Some DAC/AMPs additional I have compared the same way (all on low gain, if available of course):
  
 iBasso D-Zero MKII (very strong hiss)
 FiiO K1 (very audible hiss)
 HRT dSp (audible hiss)
 iFi audio nano iDSD (very quiet hiss)
 Chord Mojo (no audible hiss)


----------



## Dino2000

I ordered a GO2A off of their website nearly a month ago. It is still in *Awaiting Fulfillment *status. After a few days I checked the order page and the GO2A states "The selected product combination is currently unavailable.". I'd like to ask how long they anticipate these being unavailable.
  
 I've tried filling out the form (twice) on the http://marketplace-lhlabs.com/contact-us/ page but no one replies.
  
 I try calling their phone number, as stated on their webpage, and I get a generic sounding recording to leave a message with "operator". I have left a message but no return calls. (I also have tried the number several times at different times of the day and do not get a live person.)
  
 I can't find an email address on their website.
  
 I haven't been able to find their Forum. The last time I did see it, it had not been updated since 2015.
  
 I've never sent a company money then been so walled off from them before.
  
 Anyone have any recent success in contacting LH Labs?


----------



## sahmen

> Anyone have any recent success in contacting LH Labs?


 
 Yes, I contacted @Larry Ho directly via PM, here on head-fi, and explained my situation to him... And I got a response from LH Labs on the same day, after he had personally read my private mail here.
  
 I personally did not like the idea of contacting Larry here in order to complain about the silence of LH Labs Customer service, but my hand was forced, and I was extremely frustrated and desperate...  I took that measure when I ordered my GO2PRO Signature Edition, and it was shipped to me within days, although they had been dead silent about it for some time previously.
  
 Good luck getting your issue sorted.


----------



## Dino2000

Thanks, @sahmen ! I'll give it another week then try that. I feel the same way, both about bothering @Larry Ho and about LH Labs not offering another form of communication. (I'd give you an upvote, but I am over my limit.)


----------



## runningwitit

sahmen said:


> Yes, I contacted @Larry Ho directly via PM, here on head-fi, and explained my situation to him... And I got a response from LH Labs on the same day, after he had personally read my private mail here.
> 
> I personally did not like the idea of contacting Larry here in order to complain about the silence of LH Labs Customer service, but my hand was forced, and I was extremely frustrated and desperate...  I took that measure when I ordered my GO2PRO Signature Edition, and it was shipped to me within days, although they had been dead silent about it for some time previously.
> 
> Good luck getting your issue sorted.


How does that Pro sound to you? Do you like it better than the v2+?


----------



## willowbrook

h1f1add1cted said:


> As I said before the GOV2+ does not hiss at all using low gain, without the iFi iEMatch attached. It has no audible background hiss which is very nice and from what I have read from the GOV2 (*not *PLUS edtion) people complained about hiss.
> 
> For example with the same sensitive CIEM I uesed for the test on GOV2+, the following DAPs (all on low gain, if available of course):
> 
> ...


 
 Have you received your balanced cable yet? IEMatch is on the way for me and I thought I might as well order a balanced cable for my andromeda as well.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Nope I'm still waiting patient


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Got the balanced cables today.
  

  
 Balanced is the way to go with the GOV2+ easy to hear difference.
  

  
 Combined with the iFi iEMatch in balanced mode at Ultra damping mode is also improves at lot.
  

  
 Compared with my local Audio-GD NFB-10.33 not as that powerful sure, but it's for the size very impressive solution.


----------



## peter123

h1f1add1cted said:


> Got the balanced cables today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, balanced is definitely the way to go with the V2+ if one has the possibility. 

I've got the exact same set up with the M1 and V2+ and I like it a lot. Need to get me one of those iematch units but they always seem to be sold out over here.


----------



## willowbrook

Do you hear any noticeable difference between high and ultra on IEMatch or do you use ultra sensitivity because of the hiss?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Depends on the used gear. But hiss is never a problem on the GOV2+ it has in general a very black background output.
  
 For high ohms head phones like my Sennheiser HD 800's the higher output impedance from the iEMatch at High setting (2,5 ohms) makes no audible difference to the Ultra setting (1 ohms). But using my CIEM's the 2,5 ohms alter the sound signature, because CIEM's are mostly very senistive with higher output impedance, that happens with every source, the best is always less than 1 ohms as a good rule, some rare CIEMs require insane 0,1 ohms that they don't alter their sound signature.
  
 I use the iEMatch only for the higher dynamic range I get from this little gems, the GOV2+ does not need them at all by default.


----------



## willowbrook

h1f1add1cted said:


> Depends on the used gear. But hiss is never a problem on the GOV2+ it has in general a very black background output.
> 
> For high ohms head phones like my Sennheiser HD 800's the higher output impedance from the iEMatch at High setting (2,5 ohms) makes no audible difference to the Ultra setting (1 ohms). But using my CIEM's the 2,5 ohms alter the sound signature, because CIEM's are mostly very senistive with higher output impedance, that happens with every source, the best is always less than 1 ohms as a good rule, some rare CIEMs require insane 0,1 ohms that they don't alter their sound signature.
> 
> I use the iEMatch only for the higher dynamic range I get from this little gems, the GOV2+ does not need them at all by default.


 
 I'm using mine with Andromeda and high sensitivity seems to get rid of all the hiss that was present without IEMatch, but ultra sensitivity lowers to volume too much. I would have to agree that the IEMatch does alter the sound a bit, treble is more piercing and the sound definitely seems to have more body to it than before. I actually prefer the sound with IEMatch more, but I will try ultra sensitivity if the sound changes. Thanks! Also, will definitely be ordering a balanced cable for it.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Just for interest, what volume setting (I have 100 steps using my Shanling M1 as source) do you need @ Ultra setting iEMatch using on GOV2+ at the 100mW low gain mode?


----------



## Larry Ho

Hi, there
  
 We are working on a new firmware update to add the following features for GO V2+
  
 1. Volume control on buttons
 2. Smart Gain control via Volume
 3. LH Digital Filter version 2.0 (it sounds even better in our point of view)
 4. Line-Out mode 
  
 When it is ready. Will provided on web site for you to download and test out.
  
 Cheers,
 Larry


----------



## willowbrook

larry ho said:


> Hi, there
> 
> We are working on a new firmware update to add the following features for GO V2+
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, that's some amazing news. Can't wait.


----------



## sahmen

larry ho said:


> Hi, there
> 
> We are working on a new firmware update to add the following features for GO V2+
> 
> ...


 
 Nice Larry, very nice.  Now here is a related question:  I have upgraded my GOV2 + to the GO2PRO signature edition.  Will this upgrade version also be eligible for the firmware update?


----------



## Larry Ho

Yes. Here is the version we will cover
  
 1. GO2Pro Signature (this is actually my development platoform)
 2. Geek Out V2+ Signature
 3. Geek Out V2+ Infinity
 4. Geek Out V2+
  
 Cheers,
 Larry


----------



## sahmen

larry ho said:


> Yes. Here is the version we will cover
> 
> 1. GO2Pro Signature (this is actually my development platoform)
> 2. Geek Out V2+ Signature
> ...


 
 Wonderful!


----------



## Exit

larry ho said:


> Yes. Here is the version we will cover
> 
> 1. GO2Pro Signature (this is actually my development platoform)
> 2. Geek Out V2+ Signature
> ...




Hi Larry,

Will MQA be supported in the future through firmware update?


----------



## Roen

h1f1add1cted said:


> As I said before the GOV2+ does not hiss at all using low gain, without the iFi iEMatch attached. It has no audible background hiss which is very nice and from what I have read from the GOV2 (*not* PLUS edtion) people complained about hiss.
> 
> For example with the same sensitive CIEM I uesed for the test on GOV2+, the following DAPs (all on low gain, if available of course):
> 
> ...




Have you tested hiss with the Oppo HA-2SE?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Sorry I haven't tested the Oppo dac/amp yet.
  
 Btw. today I got my balanced CIEM cables.
  

  

  
 Even with iEMatch on Ultra setting with -24dB damping the volume 25 of 100 on GOV2+ at low gain (100mW) is quite loud, good long term listening levels for the Harmony 8.2 CIEM in my case are between 14 and 19 (depending on mastering level).


----------



## cocolinho

larry ho said:


> Hi, there
> 
> We are working on a new firmware update to add the following features for GO V2+
> 
> ...


 
 Now I want to change my V2A inf for a V2+ version... Actually the only thing I miss with my V2A is volume control


----------



## willowbrook

Ordered myself a fidue a83 balanced cable for my Andromeda last night, very excited to see how it does with IEMatch in the middle 
  
 It's the last component to complete the chain


----------



## Roen

Got my Go2Pro Infinity from the Group Buy yesterday.

Found out an unpleasant surprise. It will play DSD over PCM, but it won't play Native DSD. Not a huge deal, but DoP uses twice the bandwidth as Native DSD.

No wonder it's limited to DSD128. My <$100 Encore mDSD will do DSD256, even though both DAC's support the same 32/384. I wonder why Native DSD was taken off the table.

I used Hiby and UAPP, Native was full of static, DoP works like a charm. The differences in DSD format support between the two DACs ties heavily into the correlation of one DAC being able to do Native DSD while the other can only process DoP.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

SQ? How was it? As an initial impression...


----------



## Roen

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> SQ? How was it? As an initial impression...




Better than the mDSD. Playing with the filter modes is fun. Many more features if I had an assortment of headphones. An audiophile's DAC.

I'll have to A/B the two DACs after I get used to this one to truly comment on the difference between a $100 DAC and a $500 DAC.


----------



## germay0653

roen said:


> Got my Go2Pro Infinity from the Group Buy yesterday.
> 
> Found out an unpleasant surprise. It will play DSD over PCM, but it won't play Native DSD. Not a huge deal, but DoP uses twice the bandwidth as Native DSD.
> 
> ...


 

 Using JRiver, via ASIO, I seem to be able to stream native DSD(64 & 128) to my V2+ Infinity.


----------



## Roen

germay0653 said:


> Using JRiver, via ASIO, I seem to be able to stream native DSD(64 & 128) to my V2+ Infinity.




Foobar and looking at the driver system tray popup is how I stumbled onto this problem in the first place. Regardless of what I set the ASIO driver to (DoP / Native) the sample rates don't change. I've tried with two DACs and it's the same behavior. Sample rates must change though, by definition, if your DAC can process 24 and 32-bit.

Remember, Native and DoP are still DSD. The only way you can really identify is what the PCM sample rate the computer shows you. Windows is dumb, so it will still think DSD data is PCM and calculate a "sample rate".

As I understand, DSD64 files should be (if my math is right) equivalent to 32/88.2. If your DSD64 file is showing a sample rate of 176.4, then I suspect your computer is doing DoP, even if it says Native. I think DoP is restricted to 16-bit. 32/88.2 -> 16/176.4, they both have the same product.

Double the numbers for DSD128.

My understanding is still amateurish at best. I could just be blowing well-intentioned smoke.


----------



## germay0653

roen said:


> Foobar and looking at the driver system tray popup is how I stumbled onto this problem in the first place. Regardless of what I set the ASIO driver to (DoP / Native) the sample rates don't change. I've tried with two DACs and it's the same behavior. Sample rates must change though, by definition, if your DAC can process 24 and 32-bit.
> 
> Remember, Native and DoP are still DSD. The only way you can really identify is what the PCM sample rate the computer shows you. Windows is dumb, so it will still think DSD data is PCM and calculate a "sample rate".
> 
> ...


 

 It's got to be Foobar.  Roon, via ASIO drivers, also plays the DSD(64 & 128) files I have natively on the V2+ Infinity.  Try doing some searches on how to setup Foobar to play DSD natively, if it can.


----------



## Roen

germay0653 said:


> It's got to be Foobar.  Roon, via ASIO drivers, also plays the DSD(64 & 128) files I have natively on the V2+ Infinity.  Try doing some searches on how to setup Foobar to play DSD natively, if it can.




How are you verifying that it's Native DSD besides using the player software? Does your DAC differentiate between DoP and Native via LED or other display? (Wait, that second question is a dumb question lol)

What sample rate is the Light Harmonic system tray icon showing you when you play using JRiver?


----------



## germay0653

roen said:


> How are you verifying that it's Native DSD besides using the player software? Does your DAC differentiate between DoP and Native via LED or other display? (Wait, that second question is a dumb question lol)


 
 JRiver has DSP & Output format options that state ASIO is required with Native DSD output format selected which leads me to believe it's being output in native format. I don't know if that's what's actually happening internally within the software.  I have no way to verify that.
  
 Let me check with the Roon setup to see if it's set to native and get back with you.


----------



## Roen

germay0653 said:


> JRiver has DSP & Output format options that state ASIO is required with Native DSD output format selected which leads me to believe it's being output in native format. I don't know if that's what's actually happening internally within the software.  I have no way to verify that.
> 
> Let me check with the Roon setup to see if it's set to native and get back with you.




Did you install the LH drivers from their website?


----------



## germay0653

Yes, Firmware is v1.50 and Windows driver is 3.26
  
 FYI, Roon is definitely using DSD over DoP, so PCM.


----------



## Roen

germay0653 said:


> Yes, Firmware is v1.50 and Windows driver is 3.26
> 
> FYI, Roon is definitely using DSD over DoP, so PCM.




Open the system icon and in the first tab you'll see sample rate. Then play a DSD file using JRiver and see what sample rate the LH driver says is being passed through.


----------



## Roen

germay0653 said:


> Yes, Firmware is v1.50 and Windows driver is 3.26
> 
> FYI, Roon is definitely using DSD over DoP, so PCM.




I was playing around with the foo_dsd_asio output options in foobar.

Tested with Encore mDSD and Go2Pro Infinity

Set output to DoP
Played a DSD128 file
Encore Control Panel Sample Rate: 352.8 KHz
Light Harmonic Control Panel Sample Rate: 352.8 KHz

Set output to DSD
Played a DSD128 file
Encore Control Panel Sample Rate: 5.6448 MHz
Light Harmonic Control Panel Sample Rate: N/A, value didn't change (Got a whole bunch of static for my trouble, no music. Similar behavior to HibyMusic / UAPP)

Really interesting that the Go2Pro doesn't support Native DSD.


----------



## DJ The Rocket

Can you have both the balanced and SE outputs working at the same time? 

I'm interested in the answer to that question, but I'm more interested in the "why" behind it. I'm something of a unique case (hey I made a pun!):



As you can see the 3D printed case disintegrated, but I saved the circuit board and battery, wired up a radio shack spst power switch, but the real miracle was reattaching the TRRS jack, which brought some of the board with it when it broke off. Now the balanced output is working perfectly, and I've even exported the wear & tear from plugging and unplugging to the black/turquoise jack on the bottom right, to ensure this doesn't happen again. 

Unfortunately, there was a period when I only had the SE jack, and the increased use has now broken *that* jack's connection to the board! I swear I've never been unduly rougth with this or any of my gear, this is the only piece of kit of mine that's ever broken, it just KEEPS BREAKING. 

Apparently I've used up my quota of miracles, because I can only get the right SE channel working; the signal that should be fed to the tip of the plug must be broken further upstream and I don't know where to look. 

HOWEVER! I realized tonight that I do have the SE ground functioning properly. So, I'm thinking I can take that ground like usual, but wire over the L+ and R+ signals from the balanced side, and voilà, I'll have SE again when I want it, as well as balanced when I want that! Is there anything I'm missing here? Am I going to overstress some component somewhere and fry the power distribution system? I'm guessing no, because the power is actually all coming from the balanced side and the SE ground is passive, but I'm worried that I know just enough to get myself into REAL trouble. 

If it came down to it, I'd be happy enough only using the balanced out for the rest of my days, and in this improved case with the option for modular repair of anything that sees wear&tear, it just might last that long too! 

Any technical advice is greatly appreciated and deeply needed


----------



## fullranger

For the GOV2 the instructions state you should never use the SE and balanced outs simultaneously. Must be to prevent damage. 
That is why the red plug is included- to remind you to use one or the other output...
Hope this helps.


----------



## Roen

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> SQ? How was it? As an initial impression...




Digital Filter modes are more customizable and a nice touch. The amplifier gain doesn't really affect me much since I mainly use IEMs.

The Go2Pro is less grainy on all filter modes I've tested than the mDSD. I haven't touched the Red Filter yet. Where the mDSD serves the budget DAC market with the greatest bang for your buck return on SQ, the Go2Pro serves the slightly higher-end audiophile market that demands a bit more from the DAC for clean sound, which it does very well.

I usually use the Green filter as I like the Blue filter for only short listening sessions before it becomes fatiguing. Detail retrieval seems better on the blue filter though.

As I've alluded to in other posts, I'm somewhat sad that there's only DoP128 support at best, but because my files max out at DSD128, it's not a huge deal for me.

Overall, satisfied so far and have some balanced MMCX cables coming in next week. Will have some impressions regarding the balanced output then.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Good for you Bro!
  
 Did not jumped the wagon since I have a fully tricked out Wave God knows when it will come. But basing on what's going hoping this end of the year.
  
 Have an LG V20 that serves an AIO. Drives beautifully my HD600.


----------



## germay0653

Hopefully, a new firmware release will allow the GOPRO2 and V2+ to render DSD natively.


----------



## willowbrook

Can't wait to hear the new revision for the filters


----------



## NoGainToBeHad

Just wanted to confirm this is what others are seeing when they try to stream DSD128 natively.  I do get the audio, no static but the sample rate in the LH control panel doesn't reflect the proper value although I'm not sure how this number is actually derived..  But the 2x light is on so the GO2Pro seems to know it's a DSD128 stream.


----------



## Roen

nogaintobehad said:


> Just wanted to confirm this is what others are seeing when they try to stream DSD128 natively.  I do get the audio, no static but the sample rate in the LH control panel doesn't reflect the proper value although I'm not sure how this number is actually derived..  But the 2x light is on so the GO2Pro seems to know it's a DSD128 stream.




That's DoP sample rate. FYI, DSD is DSD, whether it's DSD over PCM (DoP) or Native DSD. DoP is not PCM converted DSD, it's still unadulterated DSD.

The computer is outputting a 24/352.8 PCM stream of 16 bit DSD data and an 8 bit marker. The DAC is receiving the data, identifying it as DoP, and processing the stream as DSD.

These DACs currently don't have native DSD support. I asked about a firmware update for Native DSD support, so that we can get DSD256 (the 4x Light on the DAC). Native takes much less bandwidth than DoP. With DoP256, the bitrate is 24 bit x 705.6 kHz x 2 channels, which is unsupported by the 32/384 DAC chip. With DSD256, the bitrate is 1 bit x 11.2896 mHz x 2 channels. The 32-bit equivalent sample rate is 352.8 kHz, which is supported by the 32/384 9028Q2M DAC chip within the DAC.

BTW, the SACD plug in outputs DSD as DoP.


----------



## Roen

This is native DSD rate, after configuring foobar, SACD plug in, ASIO drivers and the DSD processor to output native DSD and using a Native DSD capable DAC.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGainToBeHad

@Roen
  
 Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## bozoskeletonz

Does anyone know if the upcoming update for the V2+ will work for the V2a as well?  Thanks!


----------



## DJ The Rocket

fullranger said:


> For the GOV2 the instructions state you should never use the SE and balanced outs simultaneously. Must be to prevent damage.
> That is why the red plug is included- to remind you to use one or the other output...
> Hope this helps.




It doesn't really, but thanks anyway. 

I need to know whether the prohibition is circuit related or power related. If it's power related, it won't hurt anything if I "borrow" two signals from the balanced side to use with the SE ground for a SE signal, because it's only driving one headphone at a time still. 

I can't remember what it feels like to use an audio company with customer service. That's more scary than not remembering what my mother's face looked like


----------



## willowbrook

bozoskeletonz said:


> Does anyone know if the upcoming update for the V2+ will work for the V2a as well?  Thanks!


 
 He hasn't stated it in his post, but you never know!


----------



## willowbrook

dj the rocket said:


> It doesn't really, but thanks anyway.
> 
> I need to know whether the prohibition is circuit related or power related. If it's power related, it won't hurt anything if I "borrow" two signals from the balanced side to use with the SE ground for a SE signal, because it's only driving one headphone at a time still.
> 
> I can't remember what it feels like to use an audio company with customer service. That's more scary than not remembering what my mother's face looked like


 
 You can put in a ticket, but hang tight for the longest ride you will ever ride


----------



## Roen

I recently got a Junkosha Red MMCX cable terminated in a 3.5 TRRS for use with the balanced output of the Go2Pro.

Unfortunately, there's audible hiss now when nothing's playing.

I do like the sound from the balanced output vs. SE. More spacious.

Maybe I need to buy an IEMatch.


----------



## willowbrook

Roen said:


> I recently got a Junkosha Red MMCX cable terminated in a 3.5 TRRS for use with the balanced output of the Go2Pro.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's audible hiss now when nothing's playing.
> 
> ...



Yep, IEMatch solves all that. I recently got a balanced cable and I don't think I can go back to SE lol Much more spacious and engaging. Makes quite a bit of difference.


----------



## stuck limo (May 7, 2017)

My buddy just got the V2+ yesterday and today it's glitching out. It sounds like it's shorting out and he's using Spotify through his Mac. He unplugged the unit, and replugged it back in and it fixed it. Then it happened again a while ago. Last night I was over and it glitched out and he unplugged it and we charged it.

Does anyone know what the situation is or how to fix it? EDIT: It may be Jitterbug related - both times he had the Jitterbug not plugged in. He'll try it with it plugged in to see if that fixes it.


----------



## Sound Eq

wondering what is the difference between go2pro and geek out v2 in terms of sound signature and power and conectivities


----------



## Roen (May 9, 2017)

https://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/13000020334-geek-out-go2-pro-user-manual-
Scroll down to specifications

vs

http://lhlabs.com/products/geek-out-v2-plus-dac-family/#specs

Looks identical, except one is Red and a lot cheaper, vs the other is Gray / Black.


----------



## cxb1

DJ The Rocket said:


> It doesn't really, but thanks anyway.
> 
> I need to know whether the prohibition is circuit related or power related. If it's power related, it won't hurt anything if I "borrow" two signals from the balanced side to use with the SE ground for a SE signal, because it's only driving one headphone at a time still.
> 
> I can't remember what it feels like to use an audio company with customer service. That's more scary than not remembering what my mother's face looked like




I thought the prohibition of using both SE and Balanced lay in the circuit-switching topology of the dual output amps: that having both outputs connected to headphone loads would place a short-circuit on one of these amp outputs. I don't think it was ever stated what the exact impact of this was, but personally, I assumed it was driving the output amps "out of spec" with un-guaranteed results. LHLabs were pretty clear that this voided the warranty. In effect, I think the output is sampled to determine whether SE or Balanced are being connected, and the dual amp outputs are configured accordingly. It just can't handle both at the same time.


----------



## briant4pres

any news about the new firmware release date? in my lifetime perhaps?


----------



## Roen

briant4pres said:


> any news about the new firmware release date? in my lifetime perhaps?


Apparently the 2.0 firmware is unofficially out on the LH Chinese Fans Club, wherever that is.


----------



## briant4pres

Link?


----------



## Roen

Head-fi member @edisonwu originally posted in another thread. He'll have to report back with the link.


----------



## edisonwu

I have posted the download link in the below thread:
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-discussion-thread.763077/page-80#post-13491114


----------



## Larry Ho

Hi, there

Here is the list of new features of GO2Pro and GO2A firmware

(1) New feature - Volume Control Buttons (Up and Down)
    Total 128 digital segments with analog based gain control. 
    Just press the Up button to volume up. Down button to volume down.

(2) New feature - Line Out mode
    Press the UP button all the way up. When you see the original signal mode LED change to Light Green. 
    GO2Pro and GO2A is entering Line Out mode which totally by-pass the volume control and designed to
    connect directly to Headphone Amp or Pre-amp. Max Vrms on Singled-ended: 3.2V rms

   * For Balanced output. Please connect TRRS to two XLR cable to balanced output. Also add and connect
     another cable to connect GO2Pro/GO2A’s ground to Preamp’s ground via TRS Singled-ended cable. 

(3) New feature - Smart Gain
    GO2A and GO2Pro will choose the proper analog GAIN settings according to the current volume setting by button.
    When you approach the -2dBFS of LOW-GAIN and volume up. Firmware will automatic change GAIN setting to MID-GAIN.
    When you approach the -2dBFS of MID-GAIN and volume up. Firmware will automatic change GAIN setting to HIGH-GAIN.

    If will give you the best synergy of digital volume control and analog gain setting. 

(4) Updated feature - Please press TWO volume buttons at the same time to change digital mode/digital filter on the fly
    TCM (Green) -> SSM (Red) -> FTM/FRM (Blue) 

(5) Updated feature — Digital Mode 2.0
    By developing the new digital filter algorithm for our DaVinci MK2’s DSD decoding engine, we use the similar method to
    re-write the digital mode firmware inside GO2PRo and GO2A. Especially in FTM/FRM, we achieve the smoother sound on high,
    even better sound stage. TCM has better FR on DSD playback. 
   (Remark: DaVinci’s PCM engine doesn’t use digital filter. Only on Dual engine 2.0’s DSD decoding side we have digital filter)


----------



## Larry Ho

And we will publish the official new firmware on our forum soon.

Thanks!


----------



## cxb1

Larry Ho said:


> And we will publish the official new firmware on our forum soon.
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks, Larry: very helpful.

Could you be a bit more specific about the earth connection required for Balanced Line-out - this is what I do today, via a TRRS and 2x 3 pin XLRs to my balanced power amp input (a Behringer A500). It works. But I've always worried than I'm not earthed properly.

Are you saying I need a single-ended TRS into the SE socket, (in addition to the TRRS in the Balanced output), with it's tip open-circuit, but with its ring connected to the amp ground?

Regards and thanks,


----------



## willowbrook (May 16, 2017)

Larry Ho said:


> And we will publish the official new firmware on our forum soon.
> 
> Thanks!


Is the GOV2+ not supported for this firmware? 

Also, isn't green FRM/FTM and blue TCM and red SSM? Goes from blue-->red--->green.


----------



## upsguys88

Larry Ho said:


> Hi, there
> 
> Here is the list of new features of GO2Pro and GO2A firmware
> 
> ...



will this work with the GO V2+ infinity?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

willowbrook said:


> Is the GOV2+ not supported for this firmware?



Yes I'm currious too, few weeks ago the topic was about GO V2+ new firmware...


----------



## willowbrook (Jun 2, 2017)

upsguys88 said:


> will this work with the GO V2+ infinity?





h1f1add1cted said:


> Yes I'm currious too, few weeks ago the topic was about GO V2+ new firmware...



I uploaded the firmware v2.1 for gov2+ infinity. If you have gov2+ non-infinity, I'm afraid you are going to have to send Larry an e-mail for it.

http://www35.zippyshare.com/v/nHkejZwg/file.html

If you wish to downgrade back to v1.5, get the files from here.

http://www.yosemine.com.cn/thread-491-1-1.html


----------



## manukmanohar

Is anyone having the files for geekout v2+. I had raised a ticket a few days back, but still awaiting response. 

Also, anyone used geekout v2+ with he-560 on balanced out. How does it fare?


----------



## willowbrook

manukmanohar said:


> Is anyone having the files for geekout v2+. I had raised a ticket a few days back, but still awaiting response.
> 
> Also, anyone used geekout v2+ with he-560 on balanced out. How does it fare?


Send an e-mail to info@lightharmonic.com directly, it's probably faster. Support said they weren't aware that gov2+ series were supported, but Larry had them.


----------



## doggiemom

willowbrook said:


> I uploaded the firmware v2.1 for gov2+ infinity. If you have gov2+ non-infinity, I'm afraid you are going to have to send Larry an e-mail for it.
> 
> http://www35.zippyshare.com/v/nHkejZwg/file.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this.  Just updated my gov2+ infinity, and it is great...... the lack of volume control was a pet peeve.


----------



## xenithon

Hi all. Any more news on the GOv2+ firmware? Replies from their ticketing system or support emails are non-existent. 

Also a quick question - has anyone used the GOv2+ as a balanced DAC only, i.e., using the balanced output as a line-out into a balanced amp? It is clear from earlier in this thread that the GO2Pro and GO2A now have a dedicated line-out function with the new firmware, but not sure about the v2+


----------



## willowbrook

xenithon said:


> Hi all. Any more news on the GOv2+ firmware? Replies from their ticketing system or support emails are non-existent.
> 
> Also a quick question - has anyone used the GOv2+ as a balanced DAC only, i.e., using the balanced output as a line-out into a balanced amp? It is clear from earlier in this thread that the GO2Pro and GO2A now have a dedicated line-out function with the new firmware, but not sure about the v2+



Haven't tried it myself, but my gov2+ infinity has line-out mode, so I see no reason why it wouldn't be possible just like go2pro or go2a


----------



## xenithon

Many thanks. Yes, I believe they feature LO mode in the GOv2+ infinity, GO2Pro and GO2A - all of which have had firmware released. There was talk here (and other forums) about firmware for the GOv2+ (which would include LO) but no news about when it will be released or made available. Also they said the firmware for the Infinity would not work for the GOv2+ so just a matter of waiting for now.

Did you have to update the firmware for LO mode on your infinity? And how do you engage LO mode?

Many thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## willowbrook

xenithon said:


> Many thanks. Yes, I believe they feature LO mode in the GOv2+ infinity, GO2Pro and GO2A - all of which have had firmware released. There was talk here (and other forums) about firmware for the GOv2+ (which would include LO) but no news about when it will be released or made available. Also they said the firmware for the Infinity would not work for the GOv2+ so just a matter of waiting for now.
> 
> Did you have to update the firmware for LO mode on your infinity? And how do you engage LO mode?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for the help!



Yes I did to v2.1. As I said above, your best bet is to contact Larry yourself for the firmware. You raise the volume all the way up until the gain light turns green. That's when you know you're in LO mode. However, there is no volume retention feature, so you're going to have to raise it up every time you power up your gov2+.


----------



## manukmanohar

xenithon said:


> Hi all. Any more news on the GOv2+ firmware? Replies from their ticketing system or support emails are non-existent.
> 
> Also a quick question - has anyone used the GOv2+ as a balanced DAC only, i.e., using the balanced output as a line-out into a balanced amp? It is clear from earlier in this thread that the GO2Pro and GO2A now have a dedicated line-out function with the new firmware, but not sure about the v2+



Larry was very quick to respond, when I contacted him (after waiting a long time for the support ticket). So, I'm having the 2.1 file. Yet to flash it. Let me know if you need it. 

@Others, 
Do let me know, if I can attach here. Also, any impressions of the 2.1 upgrade on go v2+? I heard some people preferring the 1.5 over 2.1


----------



## rigo

Can the file be flashed using a Mac?


----------



## manukmanohar

rigo said:


> Can the file be flashed using a Mac?


You need windows unfortunately.


----------



## doggiemom

Someone was kind enough a few weeks ago to post a link to the GOV2+ Infinity, so I can put it on a Dropbox or something if anyone needs it - PM me.

I was rarely using the GO before the firmware upgrade.  The lack of volume control had become a huge pet peeve.  This firmware greatly improves the usability.  I'd never buy from LH Labs again because of the atrocious customer service (I never received a cable from the Indiegogo campaign but they claim that it was sent...... I think they have the shipping dates confused with the EL8s that a guy in Dubai received months before mine ever came..... rant over), but I have to admit that the GO is a nice little unit.


----------



## Makiah S

Yea I checked over at another board, and I've heard the 2.1 offers Hardware volume controls! But removes the Software implementation? 

So I'm getting a GOv2+ that is apparently 8 months old... what Firmware will it have, also what are the differences in each Firmware? I would LIKE to have hard ware volume control, and I've heard that v2.1 gives you hard ware volume control, but strips the software controls for mobile


----------



## Roen

Mshenay said:


> Yea I checked over at another board, and I've heard the 2.1 offers Hardware volume controls! But removes the Software implementation?
> 
> So I'm getting a GOv2+ that is apparently 8 months old... what Firmware will it have, also what are the differences in each Firmware? I would LIKE to have hard ware volume control, and I've heard that v2.1 gives you hard ware volume control, but strips the software controls for mobile


True.

you can flash whatever fw you want. 1.5, 2.0, 2.1. But 2.1 is no worse than 2.0 in every way, so you might as well choose between 1.5 and 2.1.


----------



## Makiah S

I've got the Geek Out finally, but I haven't flashed it yet. The 2.1 removes the GAIN options!!! Which is mind blowing... if I'm using it with my Cell it's perfect to have the Gain mounted to the physical device, if I run it out of my Laptop... it's not as useful as I have to mash the volume up button a LOT to get it loud enough to listen... as it seems the gain but equally annoying is adjusting my volume through windows... I guess I ought to just bite the bullet and do the 2.1 firmware swap so I have a uniform though time consuming method of adjusting the volume


----------



## Roen

Mshenay said:


> I've got the Geek Out finally, but I haven't flashed it yet. The 2.1 removes the GAIN options!!! Which is mind blowing... if I'm using it with my Cell it's perfect to have the Gain mounted to the physical device, if I run it out of my Laptop... it's not as useful as I have to mash the volume up button a LOT to get it loud enough to listen... as it seems the gain but equally annoying is adjusting my volume through windows... I guess I ought to just bite the bullet and do the 2.1 firmware swap so I have a uniform though time consuming method of adjusting the volume



I'm still undecided as to which I like more.

Ideally, there should be a switch for GAIN, either auto or manual, and physical volume control.


----------



## Makiah S

Roen said:


> I'm still undecided as to which I like more.
> 
> Ideally, there should be a switch for GAIN, either auto or manual, and physical volume control.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Yea, that would be perfect. I may just bite the bullet and use the Volume to adjust the gain...


----------



## Makiah S

Turns out I had Firmware 1.0!!!! Yikes, I don't have any link to 1.5 so I just bit the bullet and settled for 2.1

I'm not using IEMS so I guess I'm just going to have to mash that volume button a lot till it get's up to high gain, which is a shame frankly as did they design that button to handle that kind of load? Hopefully 

My balanced cable still isn't in how ever, though I'm only going to be able to run my Nhoord Red V1 balanced out, which is a shame as my ES10 is technically better... I won't be able to get a real feel for how the Geek out v2+ imaged until I get it balanced If I decide to at all honestly


----------



## Roen

Mshenay said:


> Turns out I had Firmware 1.0!!!! Yikes, I don't have any link to 1.5 so I just bit the bullet and settled for 2.1
> 
> I'm not using IEMS so I guess I'm just going to have to mash that volume button a lot till it get's up to high gain, which is a shame frankly as did they design that button to handle that kind of load? Hopefully
> 
> My balanced cable still isn't in how ever, though I'm only going to be able to run my Nhoord Red V1 balanced out, which is a shame as my ES10 is technically better... I won't be able to get a real feel for how the Geek out v2+ imaged until I get it balanced If I decide to at all honestly


What model? I'm sure someone posted the firmware link in this thread.

Can you hold down the volume button?


----------



## Makiah S (Jul 19, 2017)

It's working again, 

Update does sound nicer, filters are actually... discernible, enjoying the Green! 

Super excited to get my balanced cable for my Nhoord Red V1! An start listening to the balanced output


----------



## manukmanohar

If I'm understanding it right, even after 2.1 upgrade, the device doesn't support charging the device while using it? 

That would be very disappointing, as I find myself using it more  with pcs for a long time.


----------



## Roen

manukmanohar said:


> If I'm understanding it right, even after 2.1 upgrade, the device doesn't support charging the device while using it?
> 
> That would be very disappointing, as I find myself using it more  with pcs for a long time.


My GO2Pro does.....surprised the V2+ doesn't.

In fact my 2Pro is charging and providing tunes as I type this.


----------



## willowbrook (Jul 22, 2017)

manukmanohar said:


> If I'm understanding it right, even after 2.1 upgrade, the device doesn't support charging the device while using it?
> 
> That would be very disappointing, as I find myself using it more  with pcs for a long time.



It charges, but the device draws more than charging. Battery just depletes very slowly. You'll eventually run empty.

Assuming the device runs for 8 hours straight, that's not even 400mah per hour in average.

I really wish that they would allow at least 500mah/hour charge.


----------



## manukmanohar

willowbrook said:


> It charges, but the device draws more than charging. Battery just depletes very slowly. You'll eventually run empty.
> 
> Assuming the device runs for 8 hours straight, that's not even 400mah per hour in average.
> 
> I really wish that they would allow at least 500mah/hour charge.



 I guess that explains why on low battery, I wasn't able to use the device, until it was charged a bit. Thanks. Here's hoping, the ability for 500 ma/hour charge, gets  added in the next firmware update!!


----------



## peter123

I've been enjoying this combo tremendously lately:


----------



## manukmanohar

peter123 said:


> I've been enjoying this combo tremendously lately:



Exactly, what i was wondering. I'll be getting an HE-560 soon, and really hope it will work well with the balanced cables i got from veclan 

Are you running this in high gain mode? (v1.5  or the latest firmware?)


----------



## peter123

manukmanohar said:


> Exactly, what i was wondering. I'll be getting an HE-560 soon, and really hope it will work well with the balanced cables i got from veclan
> 
> Are you running this in high gain mode? (v1.5  or the latest firmware?)



I'm still on fw v1.5, medium gain is more than enough for me. I've got some other really good setups but this is still one of my favorites.


----------



## Gofspar

Anyone got a download link to the V2.1 firmware for the Geek Out V2+?


----------



## manukmanohar

@Gofspar,
Not sure whether I'm allowed to post it. Please drop me a PM, and I can share you the file


----------



## stuck limo

So I listened to the Geek Out V2+ directly alongside the 2A and there is a SUBSTANTIAL difference in sound. The V2+ is even more mellow and thick sounding than the 2A. The 2A is more energetic and pushes details out more. The V2+ is just as detailed, but has a more shallow depth/soundstage and more relaxed sound. My buddy and I weren't expecting any difference but our jaws hit the floor when we compared them. On the BAD side, his V2+ has loose balanced jack/port now which is causing issues. 

Does anyone know what it costs to get that replaced/fixed from LH Labs? He got it from Ebay.


----------



## Makiah S (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh did some digging and I see, 

So by more thick and mellow are you implying that it's equally as detailed as the 2A but possibly not as natural,

I also can't seem to find the GO V2+ on the LH Labs webpage, is it no longer for sale


----------



## stuck limo

Mshenay said:


> Oh did some digging and I see,
> 
> So by more thick and mellow are you implying that it's equally as detailed as the 2A but possibly not as natural,
> 
> I also can't seem to find the GO V2+ on the LH Labs webpage, is it no longer for sale



That's possibly a good way to put it, yeah. Less natural, but a really nice smooth, relaxing, beautiful listen. The 2A is the Schiit Multbibit (being more energetic and forward) of the series, if you will. I enjoy both the 2A and the V2+ thoroughly.

However, you're right, the V2+ is not available any more and the GO2PRO only seems available through a mass buy?


----------



## willowbrook

stuck limo said:


> So I listened to the Geek Out V2+ directly alongside the 2A and there is a SUBSTANTIAL difference in sound. The V2+ is even more mellow and thick sounding than the 2A. The 2A is more energetic and pushes details out more. The V2+ is just as detailed, but has a more shallow depth/soundstage and more relaxed sound. My buddy and I weren't expecting any difference but our jaws hit the floor when we compared them. On the BAD side, his V2+ has loose balanced jack/port now which is causing issues.
> 
> Does anyone know what it costs to get that replaced/fixed from LH Labs? He got it from Ebay.


Someone mentioned its balanced input wasn't working and it cost him $60.


----------



## Gofspar

manukmanohar said:


> @Gofspar,
> Not sure whether I'm allowed to post it. Please drop me a PM, and I can share you the file


pm'd


----------



## willowbrook

Larry really needs to implement a mute when switching sample rate, scares the hell out of me every time I switch to 24/96 tracks from 16/44.1 and vice versa. I see that this problem has been mentioned early last year and still no fix...


----------



## stuck limo

Has anyone hacked or set up the V2+ to have a continuous power supply so no re-charging is necessary? It's my understanding you can't charge and listen at the same time, correct?


----------



## Raketen

stuck limo said:


> Has anyone hacked or set up the V2+ to have a continuous power supply so no re-charging is necessary? It's my understanding you can't charge and listen at the same time, correct?



We really need a FAQ for this it has been asked so many times lol... You can charge and listen at the same time but the device only operates from the battery and not the external voltage, and it discharges faster than it charges, so it will eventually die off.


----------



## willowbrook

Raketen said:


> We really need a FAQ for this it has been asked so many times lol... You can charge and listen at the same time but the device only operates from the battery and not the external voltage, and it discharges faster than it charges, so it will eventually die off.



I've been wondering about this because it takes about ~5 hours for full charge after ~8 hours of continuous playback for me, so the battery shouldn't be discharging faster than the charge rate. Either you can't charge and listen at the same time or charging is very limited during playback. I should measure the playback time while charging some time.


----------



## stuck limo

Raketen said:


> We really need a FAQ for this it has been asked so many times lol... You can charge and listen at the same time but the device only operates from the battery and not the external voltage, and it discharges faster than it charges, so it will eventually die off.





willowbrook said:


> I've been wondering about this because it takes about ~5 hours for full charge after ~8 hours of continuous playback for me, so the battery shouldn't be discharging faster than the charge rate. Either you can't charge and listen at the same time or charging is very limited during playback. I should measure the playback time while charging some time.



Yeah, I was asking because my buddy just started listening to his in-depth, texted me and told me he loved it but he hated the fact that he had to stop and recharge it. So now he's looking for other DACs or a way to hack the device.


----------



## Gofspar

so it seems one of the pads on the 3.5mm TRRS jack on my Geekout V2+ has a bad solder joint, if I wiggle the connector it cuts out, if I take a tiny plastic pick and push down on the L- pin on the connector to the pcb, my left channel comes back.
im proficent in micro-soldering, but how do i get the geekout apart without distruction of my chasis? @Larry Ho 

if anyone else has taken their geekout apart, please let me know.


----------



## cat6man

Raketen said:


> We really need a FAQ for this it has been asked so many times lol... You can charge and listen at the same time but the device only operates from the battery and not the external voltage, and it discharges faster than it charges, so it will eventually die off.



but that should  run out of juice a lot later than without charging........anyone done the comparison?


----------



## placebophile

Has anybody experienced dropouts from their device?  I have found that in certain areas, if I don't have airplane mode enabled, the device will apparently reset itself until it eventually crashes my phone.


----------



## cptnhindsight (Sep 6, 2017)

Anyone aware if there is a wait time for the go2pro infinity?  I know its a new product along with a group buy going on but it seems to be available via the product page.


----------



## marflao

cptnhindsight said:


> Anyone know if there is a wait time for the go2pro infinity?  I know its a new product along with a group buy going on but it seems to be available via the product page.



Not sure, cptnhindsight, if you have read some of the posts in this or the v2 thread.
Guess most of us can´t recommend to buy something from LHL anymore.
Besides the fact that it´s not clear when you´ll receive the device after you paid for it, you should be aware that - in case you´ll have issues with the DAC - their customer support won´t be of any help. They suck big times.

So if I were you - and would really like to get it - then I would look for an used one. But then you have to keep that you won´t have any warranty (since LHL doesn´t offer transferable warranty).
Just my thoughts (but I´m pretty sure I´m not alone with it).


----------



## cptnhindsight

marflao said:


> Not sure, cptnhindsight, if you have read some of the posts in this or the v2 thread.
> Guess most of us can´t recommend to buy something from LHL anymore.
> Besides the fact that it´s not clear when you´ll receive the device after you paid for it, you should be aware that - in case you´ll have issues with the DAC - their customer support won´t be of any help. They suck big times.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the heads up, gonna see if I can dig up any further information on the go2pro.


----------



## Raketen (Sep 6, 2017)

cptnhindsight said:


> Thanks for the heads up, gonna see if I can dig up any further information on the go2pro.



ALO Audio website has (or had?) them for sale there is no infinity for go2pro AFAIK though , it is the $400 standard version and the  $1000 UltraNanoFemtoSuperClockorWhatever edition.

But yeah, best to buy LH products with the expectation that should it fail, you are probably SOL- they seem to eventually get around to doing the right thing for the most part, but very slowly, and only if you can even manage to get ahold of them.


----------



## cptnhindsight

Raketen said:


> ALO's website has (or had?) them for sale, there is no infinity for go2pro AFAIK though, it is the $400 standard version and the  UltraNanoFemtoSuperClockorWhatever edition which is like $1000. But yeah, best to buy LH products with the expectation that should it fail, you are probably SOL- they seem to get around to doing the right thing for the most part, but only if you can even manage to get ahold of them (which can take weeks for a reply) and arrange a repair, which will probably be gone for a few months.





This is the one I am talking about.  http://marketplace-lhlabs.com/go2pro-infinity/ . Either way I appreciate both of you letting me know about the customer service


----------



## germay0653

Raketen said:


> ALO Audio website has (or had?) them for sale, there is no infinity for go2pro AFAIK though, it is the $400 standard version and the  $1000 UltraNanoFemtoSuperClockorWhatever edition.
> 
> But yeah, best to buy LH products with the expectation that should it fail, you are probably SOL- they seem to eventually get around to doing the right thing for the most part, but only if you can even manage to get ahold of them (which can take weeks for a reply) and arrange a repair, which will probably be gone for a few months.




The GoPro2 Infinity is available as a group buy but the price is $499 (not $480) and, as others have indicated, service after the sale is what it is.

http://lhlabs.com/go2pro/

*Announcing our group buy event for GO2Pro!*
LH Labs has launched its official Group Buy event for the GO2Pro. For a very limited time we are offering this brand new product at a discount of 20% if we receive a group buy of 100 units. To Qualify for this group buy you must enter your email address, This confirms you are accepting the group buy terms and will pay the amount if the 100 units is reached in the time allotted. Every other week new information will be released on the product and posted to this page. A chart of committed buyers is updated regularly on the site to show it current progress.

*Price for GO2Pro Infinity now for $480! that’s 20% off!*


----------



## Raketen

cptnhindsight said:


> This is the one I am talking about.  http://marketplace-lhlabs.com/go2pro-infinity/ . Either way I appreciate both of you letting me know about the customer service



Oops. Good to know.


----------



## marflao

germay0653 said:


> The GoPro2 Infinity is available as a group buy but the price is $499 (not $480) and, as others have indicated, service after the sale is what it is.
> 
> http://lhlabs.com/go2pro/
> 
> ...



Don't think that this is still "up-to-date". 
If I recall correctly this group buy was announced shortly after the Go2pro was made available.  I remember that the chart "of committed buyers" never changed


----------



## cptnhindsight

marflao said:


> Don't think that this is still "up-to-date".
> If I recall correctly this group buy was announced shortly after the Go2pro was made available.  I remember that the chart "of committed buyers" never changed




Just out of curiosity when was it made available?


----------



## marflao

cptnhindsight said:


> Just out of curiosity when was it made available?



Don't recall anymore... can't find any "announcement" from LHL in my mails.


----------



## germay0653

marflao said:


> Don't think that this is still "up-to-date".
> If I recall correctly this group buy was announced shortly after the Go2pro was made available.  I remember that the chart "of committed buyers" never changed



If you click the Buy button it then asks you to add it to your cart and if you do it does come up to the payment page so I assume it's still active.  It may or may not be a group buy any longer but it still seems active to me.


----------



## cptnhindsight

germay0653 said:


> If you click the Buy button it then asks you to add it to your cart and if you do it does come up to the payment page so I assume it's still active.  It may or may not be a group buy any longer but it still seems active to me.




Yeah, I tested all that out but from what I can tell there don't seem to be many people who actually have the thing.  Or if they do there hasn't been much discussion about it.  Just makes me nervous.


----------



## marflao

cptnhindsight said:


> Yeah, I tested all that out but from what I can tell there don't seem to be many people who actually have the thing.  Or if they do there hasn't been much discussion about it.  Just makes me nervous.





germay0653 said:


> If you click the Buy button it then asks you to add it to your cart and if you do it does come up to the payment page so I assume it's still active.  It may or may not be a group buy any longer but it still seems active to me.



I would be too anxious to press the "pay now" button 
Besides the points which were mentioned already I´m not even sure the amount would reach them since they told us that all their stuff would now be available via their new "store" platform. 

But...yeah...maybe that´s just me .....


----------



## sahmen

I have the GO2PROSE (I had the V2+ initially, and then upgraded it to the GO2PRO, and then to the Signature Edition).  My question is how the GO2PRO infinity compares with my GO2PRO signature edition, or is supposed to compare to it... Is one of them better than the other?  Is there any advantage I may gain by going for the "infinity'?


----------



## upsguys88

sahmen said:


> I have the GO2PROSE (I had the V2+ initially, and then upgraded it to the GO2PRO, and then to the Signature Edition).  My question is how the GO2PRO infinity compares with my GO2PRO signature edition, or is supposed to compare to it... Is one of them better than the other?  Is there any advantage I may gain by going for the "infinity'?



Yes much better in terms of components, I believe it is equipped with two femto clocks.


----------



## upsguys88

I have the geek out 1000 se and it is clear as any amp I own.


----------



## sahmen

Now here's another question:  I am using one of the TRRS balanced adapters shown below to connect all my headphones to my GO2PROSE:







Lately I have been experiencing sound cut-out (or dropout) issues on both L & R sides of my headphones that I can only attribute to a lose  connection between the adapter's pin and the Jack on the GO2PRO unit. I can get the connection to work perfectly only when I have blindly fiddled with the adjustment and I am keeping the adapter pin positioned in a certain way by holding it in place.  As soon as I let go of the adapter, the sound will drop/out either on one side of the headphones or on both.  I wouldn't mind getting another adapter, if this issue is the adapter's fault, but it seems like a loose fit issue which could well be the fault of the Jack, although I do not know how to ascertain where the real problem lies.  The problem is that the connection used to work flawlessly for a long time until it suddenly wasn't.

If anyone has experienced this loose-fit issue before could you kindly share your thoughts about how you got it sorted?  I do enjoy my GO2PROSE unit immensely when it is working well, but as you can probably tell, to have to hold the adapter in place by hand for it work well is annoying as hell.  I wouldn't mind sending it back to LH Labs for the jack to be repaired, if the jack is indeed the problem...  But I need some clarity about the source/cause of the problem, which is why I am consulting the collective wisdom of forum members.

Any helpful thoughts would be highly appreciated.


----------



## sahmen (Sep 20, 2017)

Gofspar said:


> so it seems one of the pads on the 3.5mm TRRS jack on my Geekout V2+ has a bad solder joint, if I wiggle the connector it cuts out, if I take a tiny plastic pick and push down on the L- pin on the connector to the pcb, my left channel comes back.
> im proficent in micro-soldering, but how do i get the geekout apart without distruction of my chasis? @Larry Ho
> 
> if anyone else has taken their geekout apart, please let me know.


I am having a similar problem of alternating L/R channel cutouts with my GO2PROSE, and the problem seems to be related to a loose fit of the pin on my TRRS adapter...  If you have been able to resolve your problem I would like to know how you went about handling it.

Thanks


----------



## Gofspar

sahmen said:


> I am having a similar problem of alternating L/R channel cutouts with my GO2PROSE, and the problem seem to be related to a loose fit of the pin o my TRRS adapter...  If you have been able to resolve your problem I would like to know how you went about handling it.
> 
> Thanks


lucky you cause I don't think the go2pro is glued together, just take a hot iron (around 250c) with some nice kester solder and just reflow the joints


----------



## sahmen

Gofspar said:


> lucky you cause I don't think the go2pro is glued together, just take a hot iron (around 250c) with some nice kester solder and just reflow the joints


That sounds rather simple, but I wish I had some tutorial videos to watch for that. because I have never soldered anything before, although I do have some excellent soldering kits with me, and I can open the GO2PRO from the back with some screw drivers. I just find it quite intimidating because of NOOB jitters. Still thanks again for your help and suggestions.


----------



## Raketen (Sep 20, 2017)

sahmen said:


> That sounds rather simple, but I wish I had some tutorial videos to watch for that. because I have never soldered anything before, although I do have some excellent soldering kits with me, and I can open the GO2PRO from the back with some screw drivers. I just find it quite intimidating because of NOOB jitters. Still thanks again for your help and suggestions.



Oh that's good to know about the GO2Pro chassis... almost compels me to sell V2+ & trade up.

I've only done a little reworking SMT, hasn't been difficult but definitely does benefit from developing a bit of a touch/intuition through practice to avoid time consuming mistakes.

If you do wnat to crack into those kits you have, there are a ton of online resources for learning this stuff, and a pretty dedicated community of DIY electronics youtube channel if you want to get into it, EEV Blog is a good one:


----------



## bozoskeletonz

I would first rule out the cable being bad. It sounds like it's not the culprit but it's worth starting at the very easy solution first. 

Order another cable from Amazon to test. If the problem is not the cable, you're only out a few dollars to send it back.  Good luck if you try soldering, I know I wouldn't have the guts to do it!  (At least not on such an expensive device). 

Of course you could send it to LH labs for repair and get it back by Christmas (2019).


----------



## runningwitit

bozoskeletonz said:


> I would first rule out the cable being bad. It sounds like it's not the culprit but it's worth starting at the very easy solution first.
> 
> Order another cable from Amazon to test. If the problem is not the cable, you're only out a few dollars to send it back.  Good luck if you try soldering, I know I wouldn't have the guts to do it!  (At least not on such an expensive device).
> 
> Of course you could send it to LH labs for repair and get it back by Christmas (2019).


It will only take two weeks and three at the most for a repair... I wouldn't try to repair my own device, you'd be taking a big risk... Only you know your skill...ymmv


----------



## Audio Addict (Sep 22, 2017)

runningwitit said:


> It will only take two weeks and three at the most for a repair... I wouldn't try to repair my own device, you'd be taking a big risk... Only you know your skill...ymmv



My Infinity has been sitting at LH Labs for 2 months, I don't think his 2019 date is far off.  Their new person reached out once and then went dark.  I don't understand their customer interaction at all.  They wonder why customers get so upset.


----------



## sahmen

bozoskeletonz said:


> I would first rule out the cable being bad. It sounds like it's not the culprit but it's worth starting at the very easy solution first.
> 
> Order another cable from Amazon to test. If the problem is not the cable, you're only out a few dollars to send it back.  Good luck if you try soldering, I know I wouldn't have the guts to do it!  (At least not on such an expensive device).
> 
> Of course you could send it to LH labs for repair and get it back by Christmas (2019).



I actually have a spare adapter on hand, so the I can easily verify whether it is the one I am using, although I really doubt that. The pin feels lose and even rattles around a bit when inserted in the balanced 3.5mm jack, but it fits very snuggly into the other (non-balanced) jack on the unit.  By the way, "Christmas 2019" made me laugh, although I should normally not.




runningwitit said:


> It will only take two weeks and three at the most for a repair... I wouldn't try to repair my own device, you'd be taking a big risk... Only you know your skill...ymmv



I like your optimism, although the recent behavior of L.H. Labs customer service is not encouraging at all, I must say.



Audio Addict said:


> My Infinity has been sitting at LH Labs for 2 months, I don't think his 2019 date is far off.  Their new person reached out once and then went dark.  I don't understand their customer interaction at all.  They wonder why customers get so upset.


...

You know, I would gladly send this unit out to L. H. Labs for repair, but their customer service has become so extremely unresponsive it is alarmingly scary.  When I sent my V2+ in to be upgraded to the GO2PROSE, they went quiet after I had shipped the unit to them and wouldn't even respond to acknowledge receipt of the item, even long after the UPS tracking had reported delivery .  I had to PM Larry Ho on this site with the particulars of my order and transaction to get them working on my unit, and to their credit, they responded immediately after I contacted Larry Ho...  I really hated doing that, but they left me no choice...

Unfortunately, it does not seem as if things have improved much.  I  took out a ticket reporting my problem early this week, but I have still not received any live response from them (beyond the automated reply one receives after taking out a ticket)...  I would also prefer to have them fix the unit rather than fiddle with any soldering jobs myself, but how am I going to get their attention if they will not even respond to a customer service ticket?  I would rather not contact Larry Ho again, but my patience is wearing rather thin about this one...


----------



## jbr1971

sahmen said:


> Now here's another question:  I am using one of the TRRS balanced adapters shown below to connect all my headphones to my GO2PROSE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I have only just received my GO2PROSE I am unfortunately unable to provide any meaningful input on your issue.

However, I was wondering where you purchased this adapter. I do not recall seeing any earlier posts about it.


----------



## sahmen

jbr1971 said:


> As I have only just received my GO2PROSE I am unfortunately unable to provide any meaningful input on your issue.
> 
> However, I was wondering where you purchased this adapter. I do not recall seeing any earlier posts about it.



Here:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00X2Q2SXG/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## peter123

That's quite expensive for the adapter. I've been buying several from Venture Electronics at half of that price including shipping by ePacket and I'm very happy with them.


----------



## upsguys88

Anyone looking to sell their go2pro?


----------



## skablin

upsguys88 said:


> Anyone looking to sell their go2pro?


My V2+ is up on Audiogon


----------



## jbr1971

After running the GO2PRO through my test track playlist (various genres and file/bit formats) I am very impressed with it. My initial impression is that it makes me think of a portable Pulse Xfi. It will be interesting to see how it sounds after some burn-in.

Coming from a Dragonfly Black as my laptop DAC, the sound has tightened up nicely, detail retrieval has increased, and soundstage has opened up (all significantly).

I look forward to using it as part of my portable rig as well when I get a new smartphone.


----------



## stuck limo

jbr1971 said:


> After running the GO2PRO through my test track playlist (various genres and file/bit formats) I am very impressed with it. My initial impression is that it makes me think of a portable Pulse Xfi. It will be interesting to see how it sounds after some burn-in.
> 
> Coming from a Dragonfly Black as my laptop DAC, the sound has tightened up nicely, detail retrieval has increased, and soundstage has opened up (all significantly).
> 
> I look forward to using it as part of my portable rig as well when I get a new smartphone.



Good to hear! I just ordered my buddy one for his main system, so we're both excited to see how it sounds compared to the other Geek Outs.


----------



## stuck limo (Oct 29, 2017)

Hifihedgehog said:


> Which is brighter sounding and crispier? The V2 or the V2+? I am one of those detail freaks who actually likes resolving amps with bright neutral headphones (Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium 600-ohm). A quick reply would be much appreciated. Thanks!



So having heard the V2+ now, the V2+ is actually more laid back and mellow sounding than the V2. The soundstage is probably about the same. It just doesn't have the liveliness of the V2 or 2A. Detail all seems to be there, it's just super mellow. The V2 or 2A may be a bit "brighter" but it's probably pretty negligible. I hope to borrow the V2+ again soon and compare in depth. My buddy's GO2Pro should be arriving Tuesday so we'll compare as well the 2A, V2+ and GO2Pro. 



Hifihedgehog said:


> Thank you! How about a 2A versus the V2+? Is waiting between charges really that annoying?



The charge time is really annoying. However, the GO2Pro allows you to bypass the battery and use it directly as you would a V2 or 2A, so no charging is necessary.


----------



## InebriatedGnome

After hearing so many good things about the GO and 2A, I'm considering switching my ALO Pan Am out for one of these. For those who've experienced both, would you recommend the switch? It would be nice to have something that runs solely off USB power.


----------



## marflao

InebriatedGnome said:


> After hearing so many good things about the GO and 2A, I'm considering switching my ALO Pan Am out for one of these. For those who've experienced both, would you recommend the switch? It would be nice to have something that runs solely off USB power.



Hi,

just to be clear: the GO2A is a USB only DAC.
If you´re looking for a battery driven DAC you probably looking for the GO2Pro.

Cheers


----------



## InebriatedGnome

I don't want to do anything fancy with the power supply; anything that feeds the DAC adequately is good enough for me. I'd actually prefer USB power for convenience.


----------



## marflao

If you want a "mobile" solution (connected to your smartphone or DAP) then the GO2Pro is the preferred option.
Otherwise if you only use a DAC conneced to your PC/MAC then GO2A is the way to go.

BUT: guess most of us here will tell you that the sound is great and the QS and support is sh....well let´s say...has a lot of room for improvement.
Hence of course your own decision if you´re willing to order from LHL brandnew or going the used route.


----------



## InebriatedGnome

Ah. Well, there seems to be a great deal on a GO720 on the forums right now, so I may just go with that.


----------



## stuck limo

InebriatedGnome said:


> Ah. Well, there seems to be a great deal on a GO720 on the forums right now, so I may just go with that.



You can't go wrong with any of the original GO hardware, if you go with the older models. The 720 is thicker and richer than the 450, so if you're used to a tube sound, you may enjoy that model more.


----------



## InebriatedGnome

Awesome. I'll compare to the Pan Am and if it's a good enough replacement I'll pass it on to a forum member for a bargain


----------



## rigo

stuck limo said:


> The charge time is really annoying. However, the GO2Pro allows you to bypass the battery and use it directly as you would a V2 or 2A, so no charging is necessary.



Wait so how do you bypass the battery? It can run without a charge?


----------



## stuck limo (Oct 30, 2017)

rigo said:


> Wait so how do you bypass the battery? It can run without a charge?



I actually don't have one yet, but Larry has told me it does run without a charge. The upcoming Wave also does.That's why I got a GO2Pro for my friend who previously had a V2+ and hated the charging aspect. (It should be coming tomorrow so we can try it out) I'll also double check with Larry on it, because I've never seen one in person or in action. When I get it and play with it, I'll post back exactly how to do it. 

The instruction manual states:

"*BLUE RED AND GREEN LED ON (simultaneously)* =

Geek Out 2Pro is ON an external charging source is connected and the battery is discharged. The blue Green will start blinking alternatively; Geek Out 2Pro will not operate neither will it charge the battery since the charging current is immediately used by the unit.

Turn off your Geek Out 2Pro and allow at least 5 minutes to minimally charge the battery and operate the device autonomously without an external charger. "

Also states:

"*Step 3*
_Enjoy Your Music_


Connect your Geek Out GO2 Pro into your Computer's USB port using the USB cable provided in the packaging.
Then turn on the device with the Power switch located next to the charging port on the GO2 Pro side.
Plug in your Headphones using the 3.5mm Headphone jack."


----------



## fullranger

My V2 has fried. Maybe it got too hot and something caused it to make a sizzling sound through my headphones.
Any suggestions on how to get it fixed?


----------



## stuck limo

fullranger said:


> My V2 has fried. Maybe it got too hot and something caused it to make a sizzling sound through my headphones.
> Any suggestions on how to get it fixed?



We're working on fixing our RMA process/timeline. We know it's not good right now. If anyone has issues with an RMA/non-functioning unit from here, let me know via PM and I can address them directly with Matt and see what can be done.


----------



## rigo

So if I'm reading this right.

Let the Go2PRO battery die down.  
Turn it off.
Let it charge for 5 minutes.
Connect to laptop with USB only (the audio Micro USB on the GO2PRO I'm assuming) and not the charging port.
Turn it on.
Blue and green lights lights should be on simultaneously.
Connect headphones and listen to music.  

Is this right?


----------



## stuck limo

rigo said:


> So if I'm reading this right.
> 
> Let the Go2PRO battery die down.
> Turn it off.
> ...



I assume so but I haven't gotten a confirmation from Larry. But I think you're right. I'll find out when the mail comes tomorrow.


----------



## rigo

I’ll test when I get home. Although I don’t know  how long it will take to drain the battery.


----------



## stuck limo (Oct 30, 2017)

Gofspar said:


> so it seems one of the pads on the 3.5mm TRRS jack on my Geekout V2+ has a bad solder joint, if I wiggle the connector it cuts out, if I take a tiny plastic pick and push down on the L- pin on the connector to the pcb, my left channel comes back.
> im proficent in micro-soldering, but how do i get the geekout apart without distruction of my chasis? @Larry Ho
> 
> if anyone else has taken their geekout apart, please let me know.



Late post, but if anyone takes apart the V2+ chassis, it's toast. It's not designed to be opened and put back together. I assume when they were planning on keeping the V2+ around, they had spare chassis so they could drop the repaired boards into, tossing the old chassis away. Plus it will void your warranty, etc. etc. And the V2+ is no longer made, so there's no more chassis. So if something is wrong with a V2+ and it needs repair, let us know and we'll have to figure something out. 



rigo said:


> I’ll test when I get home. Although I don’t know  how long it will take to drain the battery.



I didn't know you had one. Sweet. Let us know.


----------



## fullranger

OK! I'll set up a repair request for my V2. It sounds so good I'd love to have it back, but it may have been destroyed by a power surge or something else...
For the record, I got it on eBay, and it lasted a few years with me enjoying it. No complaints with LH labs.


----------



## rigo

rigo said:


> I’ll test when I get home. Although I don’t know  how long it will take to drain the battery.



Whatever I did, it didn't work.  Didn't see the lights simultaneously flashing and the battery died down after about 15 minutes.


----------



## stuck limo

rigo said:


> Whatever I did, it didn't work.  Didn't see the lights simultaneously flashing and the battery died down after about 15 minutes.



I haven't gotten mine yet. Thanks USPS. I'll have to confirm with Larry. It's supposed to arrive by tomorrow.


----------



## stuck limo

rigo said:


> I’ll test when I get home. Although I don’t know  how long it will take to drain the battery.



When I press the Gain and Filter buttons, nothing happens on my GO2Pro. Is there a trick to this? Do I need to hold down for 3 seconds or something and release? Do I need headphones plugged in while doing so? Double click? Triple click? The instructions aren't clear and Larry is in Japan.


----------



## jbr1971

stuck limo said:


> When I press the Gain and Filter buttons, nothing happens on my GO2Pro. Is there a trick to this? Do I need to hold down for 3 seconds or something and release? Do I need headphones plugged in while doing so? Double click? Triple click? The instructions aren't clear and Larry is in Japan.



It probably has the new firmware. Go to the following post which explains the new button layouts:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-discussion-thread.765527/page-123#post-13493318


----------



## stuck limo (Nov 2, 2017)

jbr1971 said:


> It probably has the new firmware. Go to the following post which explains the new button layouts:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-discussion-thread.765527/page-123#post-13493318



Ah, you're right. Duh. I hadn't checked. I had just charged the battery. I wasn't aware [edit: forgot] they were shipping the GO2Pro with the new firmware.


----------



## stuck limo (Nov 3, 2017)

rigo said:


> So if I'm reading this right.
> 
> Let the Go2PRO battery die down.
> Turn it off.
> ...



EDIT: Both micro ports have to be plugged in at the same time to run off the PC power and bypass the battery power.


----------



## peter123

After haven't used my V2+ for quite some time I brought it out a couple of days ago and have been trying it out with both the HE560 and HD800S that I've acquired since I last used it. The result is extremely impressive and I certainly remember why I rated the V2+ with five stars when I reviewed it. 

It has more than enough power for both of these cans (the HE560 in particular is pretty hard to drive) and the extreme detail that both these headphones presents when paired with the V2+ is just amazing and this is without even the slightest hint of harshness. Tbh I don't find any of my full size system to perform any better, this is truly an amazing little device.


----------



## rigo

stuck limo said:


> EDIT: Both micro ports have to be plugged in at the same time to run off the PC power and bypass the battery power.



I only had one connected. Going to try this again.


----------



## doggiemom

stuck limo said:


> We're working on fixing our RMA process/timeline. We know it's not good right now. If anyone has issues with an RMA/non-functioning unit from here, let me know via PM and I can address them directly with Matt and see what can be done.


Glad to hear this.  I love the GO V2 Infinity, but I'd be very hesitant to buy another product from LH Labs because the customer service is less than stellar.


----------



## jandr272 (Nov 6, 2017)

Anybody having issues with iOS devices and GO2pro?  It plays for a few seconds and then cuts out.  It’s like the phone doesn’t want to recognize the device or let it take over volume control.... aggravating.

iOS 11.1. Tidal or Apple Music do the same thing.


----------



## jandr272

I’m sending the GO2pro back to ALO; brand new and won’t work with my phone (iPhone 7) at all, and with my wife’s (iPhone 6s, same iOS version as mine tho) it has constant crackling and popping, like digital distortion.  

I listened to it for a while with my MacBook, it has more stage width but is more in your face than the V2+, and is slightly brighter. A little more extension each way but at the cost of little low end clarity.


----------



## jbr1971

jandr272 said:


> I’m sending the GO2pro back to ALO; brand new and won’t work with my phone (iPhone 7) at all, and with my wife’s (iPhone 6s, same iOS version as mine tho) it has constant crackling and popping, like digital distortion.
> 
> I listened to it for a while with my MacBook, it has more stage width but is more in your face than the V2+, and is slightly brighter. A little more extension each way but at the cost of little low end clarity.



For clarification, it gives you problems from your phone, but works fine from your MacBook? If that is the case, try a different iPhone camera connector cable and/or USB/micro USB cable.

I had a camera connector cable go bad after less than a year and replacing it fixed my problems.


----------



## jandr272

jbr1971 said:


> For clarification, it gives you problems from your phone, but works fine from your MacBook? If that is the case, try a different iPhone camera connector cable and/or USB/micro USB cable.
> 
> I had a camera connector cable go bad after less than a year and replacing it fixed my problems.



Iphone 7 -> CCK -> USB-C -> GO2pro doesn’t work
IPhone 6s -> CCK -> USB-C -> GO2pro distortion 
MacBook -> USB-C -> GO2pro works
Iphone 7 7 -> CCK -> USB-C -> GOv2+ works

So don’t think it is the CCK. The GO2pro isn’t recognized by the MacBook unless I turn it off and on after it’s attached. Same deal with iPhone 6s. Iphone 7 just doesn’t work.


----------



## jbr1971

jandr272 said:


> Iphone 7 -> CCK -> USB-C -> GO2pro doesn’t work
> IPhone 6s -> CCK -> USB-C -> GO2pro distortion
> MacBook -> USB-C -> GO2pro works
> Iphone 7 7 -> CCK -> USB-C -> GOv2+ works
> ...



Interesting.

The fact it is not recognized until power cycled is normal as it needs to initialize/handshake with the system if I remember correctly.

What version of the firmware is it running? If you are not sure, go to Sound Preferences in OS X while it is powered on and the device description should tell you.


----------



## jandr272

jbr1971 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> The fact it is not recognized until power cycled is normal as it needs to initialize/handshake with the system if I remember correctly.
> 
> What version of the firmware is it running? If you are not sure, go to Sound Preferences in OS X while it is powered on and the device description should tell you.



2.1 

My V2+ is on 1.5.  I was tempted to flash the GO2pro to 1.5 but don’t want to void my ability to return it.


----------



## jbr1971

jandr272 said:


> 2.1
> 
> My V2+ is on 1.5.  I was tempted to flash the GO2pro to 1.5 but don’t want to void my ability to return it.



Unfortunately I do not know a lot about the different FW versions, but I have seen FW re-flashes fix issues with older Geek Outs. If you can re-flash 2.1 it may help.

Flashing it to 1.5 should not void any warranties or anything, but I understand your hesitation.


----------



## Roen

jandr272 said:


> Iphone 7 -> CCK -> USB-C -> GO2pro doesn’t work
> IPhone 6s -> CCK -> USB-C -> GO2pro distortion
> MacBook -> USB-C -> GO2pro works
> Iphone 7 7 -> CCK -> USB-C -> GOv2+ works
> ...


Why are you using USB-C?

I've done the following:

iPad Pro (2nd Gen) -> 2nd Gen CCK -> Male USB-A to Male USB Micro-B -> GO2Pro

iPad Pro (2nd Gen) and iPhone 7 are about the same generation, so not sure why it wouldn't work.

My GO2Pro is on 2.1. I should be downgrading to 1.5 shortly to get back manual gain. I don't really use Line-Out enough to be worth it.


----------



## jandr272

Roen said:


> Why are you using USB-C?
> 
> I've done the following:
> 
> ...



 I’m using that type of USB, I just forgot what it was called. What’s most weird is both the iPhone 6s and 7 were using the same version of iOS.


----------



## Roen (Nov 20, 2017)

jandr272 said:


> I’m using that type of USB, I just forgot what it was called. What’s most weird is both the iPhone 6s and 7 were using the same version of iOS.


What iOS version are you using?

My past successes were on iOS 10.

I'm having issues with my iPhone X on iOS 11. (USB2 CCK)

EDIT: Never mind, got it to work, just flubbed around a bit playing with all the options until it decided to work.


----------



## jandr272

Roen said:


> What iOS version are you using?
> 
> My past successes were on iOS 10.
> 
> ...



Ha! What got it working?  I’m on 11, but the GOv2+ still worked while GO2Pro didn’t.


----------



## Roen

jandr272 said:


> Ha! What got it working?  I’m on 11, but the GOv2+ still worked while GO2Pro didn’t.



I was in Onkyo HF player and just kept ticking options on and off until I got it to work.

Though now, it doesn't seem like it wants to recognize the GO2Pro.

The struggle continues.


----------



## jandr272

It seems like the DAC and iOS are arguing about the volume control.  My V2+ is on 1.5 so no conflict.   If I wasn’t able to return the GO2Pro I would’ve tried to flash to 1.5.


----------



## Roen (Nov 21, 2017)

on 2.1, there is no volume control on iOS; it will only work on max ios volume. Max out the volume and then use the hardware buttons to adjust volume.

Flashing to 1.5 is also quite simple. Very easy to flash between 1.5, 2.0 and 2.1.


----------



## jandr272

I think it was that specific unit that was faulty.  Bought a V2+ that has 2.1 and it works fine with my iPhone.


----------



## M3NTAL

Does anyone have a recommendation for a 6ft + USB cable for the V2+ / Go2Pro?  I had one laying around that didn't seem to work with my laptop.


----------



## freitz

Seems these are still out of stock


----------



## stuck limo

freitz said:


> Seems these are still out of stock



Unfortunately, there's no timeline on getting either the 2A or the GO2Pro back in stock. It seems the crowdfunded manufacturing is taking precedent over the typical Marketplace items.


----------



## runningwitit

Not to change the subject, but I have recently received my Onkyo dpx1a and I use it as a source instead of my iPhone. I just wanted to say the the sound quality I hear through the headphones from my V2+ Infinity is shockingly AMAZING! I no longer have to play it at high volume to listen to specifics and the sound is spread all over the place! Layers, Layers and more Layers! Don't get me wrong, with the iPhone it sounded nice; but this is on a *WHOLE NEW LEVEL!!!! LH Labs is at a stand still, but still the best !!*


----------



## jandr272

This is where I start getting confused by hi-fi.  If the V2 is the DAC, then why would source matter?  As long as the files are the same, the decoding into analog sound that we hear should be the same.  



runningwitit said:


> Not to change the subject, but I have recently received my Onkyo dpx1a and I use it as a source instead of my iPhone. I just wanted to say the the sound quality I hear through the headphones from my V2+ Infinity is shockingly AMAZING! I no longer have to play it at high volume to listen to specifics and the sound is spread all over the place! Layers, Layers and more Layers! Don't get me wrong, with the iPhone it sounded nice; but this is on a *WHOLE NEW LEVEL!!!! LH Labs is at a stand still, but still the best !!*


----------



## runningwitit

jandr272 said:


> This is where I start getting confused by hi-fi.  If the V2 is the DAC, then why would source matter?  As long as the files are the same, the decoding into analog sound that we hear should be the same.


Sorry for the non technical reply, but the ears don't lie. It must be magic!! Lol (no offense). Hopefully someone who knows the technical details would shed some light on this subject!


----------



## NoGainToBeHad

Anybody know how I can get firmware v2.1 for my V2+SE?  LH support is non existent and I can't get a hold of Larry.


----------



## runningwitit

NoGainToBeHad said:


> Anybody know how I can get firmware v2.1 for my V2+SE?  LH support is non existent and I can't get a hold of Larry.


Message Stucklimo, he will take it from here.


----------



## NoGainToBeHad

runningwitit said:


> Message Stucklimo, he will take it from here.



Thanks!


----------



## reddington (Jan 9, 2018)

I got a V2+ which is still on fw 1.0. Can anyone please comment on the advantages of upgrading the fw to 1.5 or 2.1. Yes, I have read through what I can on this thread but would love to hear from someone who has gone through the process.

Also, how do I go about acquiring the files? I have already messaged Larry, since it seemed like the fastest way as per some posts on the thread.


----------



## jbr1971 (Jan 11, 2018)

Has anyone tried using a GO2PRO (2.1 firmware) with a Galaxy S8/S8+?

I just received a new S8+ for my new job and I am trying to use it with my GO2PRO SE, however I am running into issues with getting audio to pass through, or pass through at the proper volume.

I bought a nice custom silver OTG micro-USB to micro-USB cable, and USB-C OTG adapters, and the S8+ recognizes the GO2PRO as an audio output device (most of the time).

However, UAPP will not play anything, no matter what file types/formats I try. Tidal will at least play files I have saved through offline download (most of the time), but the volume is extremely low. I have to turn it up to almost maximum to get decent volume.

I am new to Android so I am wondering if there is some setting tucked away I missed (I looked quite thoroughly), or known behavior.

EDIT:

I tried changing a couple of settings in the Developer Mode options per some other threads I found, but no change.

I have an LG X Power phone that I ordered a few days before I received my job offer, but never got around to returning.

I tried it with the new silver cable as this phone has a micro-USB port, and UAPP is working great with it.

The issues I am having are either with settings in the S8+, the OTG adapter, or a combination of the two. Looks like I will be keeping the X Power after all to use as my good portable rig, and use the S8+ for commuting, etc when I am not worried about critical listening.

If anyone has any ideas about the S8+ I would still be glad to try them as I would like to do everything from one phone.


----------



## Makiah S

jandr272 said:


> This is where I start getting confused by hi-fi.  If the V2 is the DAC, then why would source matter?  As long as the files are the same, the decoding into analog sound that we hear should be the same.



This one's pretty easy, the iPhone is a cell phone. It's primary function is to draw noise to itself in the form of RF. Yes Airplane mode does decrease some of that RF interference, but there's still quite a lot of RF Noise present and that noise is carried from your iPhone into your dac, via both power and data lines which ultimately kinda screws with the overall resolve. 

Switching into a dedicated DAP gets a MUCH cleaner digital source for both power and data transmission 

Ironically though I only use my V2+ with my Cell Phone... I literally have no other purpose for it and despite the RF noise passing from my LG V20 into the GO v2+ I'm continually impressed with it's resolve! 

Though the timbre is starting to bother me more and more these days... even with the Green Filter I find there's a lot of hardness in the upper mid range... but I've kinda always known that. Really this unit is MOST impressive using it's balanced output with my Nhoord Red V1, a real mid focused headphone tune'd a lot like the classic Grado R1i, I imagine you HD 650 owners also enjoy a similar experience as I do

I'm thankful that even after upgrading my daily drivers to the HD 800 & Audeze LCD 2 Pre Fazor R2.2, I still find my self very pleased with the pairing of my GO V2+ with my Noohrd Red V1


----------



## runningwitit

I found that the noise coming from the iPhone going through my V2+/Revive outputting to my iems in balanced mode was pretty loud. It would get so bad to my ears that I just took the plunge and ordered a dap. Yes, the V2+ sounds nice with the iPhone, but it's a whole other world with a dap! Your description of the sound difference by trashing the iPhone and going to a dap as the source is right on point!


----------



## Durza

Does anybody have Firmware v1.5 for the geekout v2+? I'm currently on v1.0 and I'd really like to hear the new filters.


----------



## reddington

Even I am curious but have had no luck. Let me know if you have better luck.


----------



## willowbrook

Durza said:


> Does anybody have Firmware v1.5 for the geekout v2+? I'm currently on v1.0 and I'd really like to hear the new filters.





reddington said:


> Even I am curious but have had no luck. Let me know if you have better luck.



GOV2+ INFINITY v1.5: http://www105.zippyshare.com/v/4mWG7GO8/file.html

GOV2+ INFINITY v2.1: http://www105.zippyshare.com/v/NMfHTec1/file.html


----------



## willowbrook (Jan 27, 2018)

reddington said:


> I got a V2+ which is still on fw 1.0. Can anyone please comment on the advantages of upgrading the fw to 1.5 or 2.1. Yes, I have read through what I can on this thread but would love to hear from someone who has gone through the process.
> 
> Also, how do I go about acquiring the files? I have already messaged Larry, since it seemed like the fastest way as per some posts on the thread.



Beware there is no guarantee that you'll be able to downgrade from 2.1-->1.5, so upgrade to 2.1 at your own risk.

_(1) New feature - Volume Control Buttons (Up and Down)
Total 128 digital segments with analog based gain control. 
Just press the Up button to volume up. Down button to volume down.
_
Really nice feature to have, but you can't control via Windows anymore. Gain change is automatic, if you care about gain best to stay at 1.5.
Also, device does not save the volume. Volume as well as filter has default value.

_(2) New feature - Line Out mode
Press the UP button all the way up. When you see the original signal mode LED change to Light Green. 
GO2Pro and GO2A is entering Line Out mode which totally by-pass the volume control and designed to
connect directly to Headphone Amp or Pre-amp. Max Vrms on Singled-ended: 3.2V rms

* For Balanced output. Please connect TRRS to two XLR cable to balanced output. Also add and connect
another cable to connect GO2Pro/GO2A’s ground to Preamp’s ground via TRS Singled-ended cable. 
_
I personally don't use line out mode, but you have to manually switch to line out mode every time you turn on/off the device.

(_3) New feature - Smart Gain
GO2A and GO2Pro will choose the proper analog GAIN settings according to the current volume setting by button.
When you approach the -2dBFS of LOW-GAIN and volume up. Firmware will automatic change GAIN setting to MID-GAIN.
When you approach the -2dBFS of MID-GAIN and volume up. Firmware will automatic change GAIN setting to HIGH-GAIN.
_
Again, best to stay at 1.5 if you need manual gain control.

(_4) Updated feature - Please press TWO volume buttons at the same time to change digital mode/digital filter on the fly
TCM (Green) -> SSM (Red) -> FTM/FRM (Blue) 
_
This part is interesting because I remember v1.5 blue sounding like green on v2.1, so I think they got switched up. Green sounds pretty good on 2.1. I preferred v1.5 sound for sure though. Can't comment on details because it's been way too long since upgrade.

(_5) Updated feature — Digital Mode 2.0
By developing the new digital filter algorithm for our DaVinci MK2’s DSD decoding engine, we use the similar method to
re-write the digital mode firmware inside GO2PRo and GO2A. Especially in FTM/FRM, we achieve the smoother sound on high, even better sound stage. TCM has better FR on DSD playback. 
(Remark: DaVinci’s PCM engine doesn’t use digital filter. Only on Dual engine 2.0’s DSD decoding side we have digital filter)_

Can't comment on this as I have no idea what this is.

In all, I personally think upgrading to 2.1 isn't a necessity if you don't need volume control and line out feature. I was able to downgrade to 1.5, but I've also heard of unsuccessful attempts.


----------



## willowbrook

There's a chinese forum link with all firmwares for all devices, don't have it saved though. It's in here somewhere.


----------



## reddington

willowbrook said:


> GOV2+ INFINITY v1.5: http://www105.zippyshare.com/v/4mWG7GO8/file.html
> 
> GOV2+ INFINITY v2.1: http://www105.zippyshare.com/v/NMfHTec1/file.html



Thanks a lot. I had given up on getting these files. Will try out the 1.5


----------



## upsguys88

@stuck limo I PMed you yesterday, my SE input is loose and cuts out sound. Needs to be fixed.


----------



## Durza

I've done repairs on a v2+. It's not fun. I hope you know how to solder! You can probably find a new jack on mouser, i was able to find the balanced one a while back.


----------



## upsguys88

I can solder alright, but how do I open this plastic thing?


----------



## Medicake

Hey guys, I picked up a gov2 infinity and was wondering if someone could post the different fw files for it. I've found all the different version for the gov2+ infinity but I was told that I needed the specific ones for the gov2 infinity. If someone could help me out I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## abheer123

Has anyone figured out what kind of an adapter do you need for Balanced Lineout? 
Is it simply a 3.5trrs to 2x 3pin XLR?
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Lobbster (Mar 7, 2018)

abheer123 said:


> Has anyone figured out what kind of an adapter do you need for Balanced Lineout?
> Is it simply a 3.5trrs to 2x 3pin XLR?
> Any help would be much appreciated.


If you're going to go to XLR you have to use both 3.5mm outputs with the Negative coming from the SE socket like the photo below.


----------



## abheer123

Lobbster said:


> If you're going to go to XLR you have to use both 3.5mm outputs with the Negative coming from the SE socket like the photo below.



Ahhh,got it. Thanks for clearing it up man!


----------



## Lobbster

abheer123 said:


> Ahhh,got it. Thanks for clearing it up man!



I made a mistake, the Ground comes from the SE output, the R+, R-, L+, L- comes out of the Balanced output. This cable was made by WyWires.


----------



## abheer123

Lobbster said:


> I made a mistake, the Ground comes from the SE output, the R+, R-, L+, L- comes out of the Balanced output. This cable was made by WyWires.


Makes sense, thanks man


----------



## Josh83

I currently have 1.5 firmware installed on my GOV2+ Infinity, and there are pops through headphones when switching between files of different sample rates. Does anyone know if 2.1 fixes this issue?


----------



## Josh83

willowbrook said:


> Larry really needs to implement a mute when switching sample rate, scares the hell out of me every time I switch to 24/96 tracks from 16/44.1 and vice versa. I see that this problem has been mentioned early last year and still no fix...



What firmware are you running. Mine with 1.5 does this. But I was hoping 2.1 fixes it?


----------



## Raketen

Are y'all doing ASIO or WASAPI? If you go through DS sound it should get rid of the clicks since it keeps a steady output upsampled to your device properties setting. Though I guess anyone actively seeking out 24/96  likes to do things the hard way


----------



## Josh83

Raketen said:


> Are y'all doing ASIO or WASAPI? If you go through DS sound it should get rid of the clicks since it keeps a steady output upsampled to your device properties setting. Though I guess anyone actively seeking out 24/96  likes to do things the hard way



I’m using the JRiver iPad app.


----------



## willowbrook

Josh83 said:


> What firmware are you running. Mine with 1.5 does this. But I was hoping 2.1 fixes it?



Unfortunately the problem still exists in 2.1.


----------



## Josh83

willowbrook said:


> Unfortunately the problem still exists in 2.1.



Thanks for the reply. I’m glad I didn’t upgrade the firmware, then, since I prefer the digital volume control and manual gain control. 

Just out of curiosity, do you unplug your headphones when changing sample rates, or don’t you think the pop sound is significant enough to do any harm?


----------



## willowbrook

Josh83 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I’m glad I didn’t upgrade the firmware, then, since I prefer the digital volume control and manual gain control.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you unplug your headphones when changing sample rates, or don’t you think the pop sound is significant enough to do any harm?



If you prefer digital volume and manual gain control, you should definitely stay on 1.5.

I have my library separated, so I know when sample rate will change. I just take my iems out of my ears. Even with them on, it's not loud enough to damage your ears, so I would assume it isn't even near enough to damage my drivers.


----------



## jbr1971 (Apr 15, 2018)

Josh83 said:


> I currently have 1.5 firmware installed on my GOV2+ Infinity, and there are pops through headphones when switching between files of different sample rates. Does anyone know if 2.1 fixes this issue?



If I'm remembering correctly, this is not an issue, it is how the unit was designed based on the choice of relays used. Those "pops" are the relays in the unit switching for different bit/sample rates. The same thing happens with the Geek Pulse, as well as my GO2PRO with 2.1 installed.

I keep my CIEMs plugged in during track switches. The "pops" are not loud enough to do any damage (unless you listen at absolutely ridiculous volumes), just annoying.


----------



## runningwitit

I sure do miss my V2+! I sent it in for upgrade and can't wait to get it back!! Man, I miss it!!!!!


----------



## ethanduong

jbr1971 said:


> Has anyone tried using a GO2PRO (2.1 firmware) with a Galaxy S8/S8+?
> 
> I just received a new S8+ for my new job and I am trying to use it with my GO2PRO SE, however I am running into issues with getting audio to pass through, or pass through at the proper volume.
> 
> ...



I used the GO2Pro fw 2.10 with my Samsung S5 and S7 edge and it works fine. Used UAPP too. You can try Developer options on Android, but mine worked fine without using it.

I don't know if you realize, but from 2.1 the buttons on the GO2Pro are now basically volume buttons unlike in the manual, so you have to press the up button (the one nearer to the power switch) multiple times to increase the volume and then increase the gain. Happened to me first time I upgraded firmware too, was baffled for 2 days until I figured out.


----------



## jbr1971

ethanduong said:


> I used the GO2Pro fw 2.10 with my Samsung S5 and S7 edge and it works fine. Used UAPP too. You can try Developer options on Android, but mine worked fine without using it.
> 
> I don't know if you realize, but from 2.1 the buttons on the GO2Pro are now basically volume buttons unlike in the manual, so you have to press the up button (the one nearer to the power switch) multiple times to increase the volume and then increase the gain. Happened to me first time I upgraded firmware too, was baffled for 2 days until I figured out.



Thank you for the response. I completely forgot to update my posts with a workaround I found. It definitely was not the firmware or the GO2PRO, just something dumb going on in Android.

While it was still a pain in the *** to use with the S8+, I found that if I had the GO2PRO powered on and connected, then power cycled the phone, 95+% of the time it would then recognize the GO2PRO as a low level Linux USB audio device and pass that on to Android.

From there UAPP recognized it perfectly and I could play any file formats as expected.


----------



## germay0653

jbr1971 said:


> Thank you for the response. I completely forgot to update my posts with a workaround I found. It definitely was not the firmware or the GO2PRO, just something dumb going on in Android.
> 
> While it was still a pain in the *** to use with the S8+, I found that if I had the GO2PRO powered on and connected, then power cycled the phone, 95+% of the time it would then recognize the GO2PRO as a low level Linux USB audio device and pass that on to Android.
> 
> From there UAPP recognized it perfectly and I could play any file formats as expected.



I still can't get my V2+ Infinity v1.5 firmware to work with the S8+, even using LHL's own micro-B to micro-B OTG cable with a C adapter.  I've had Developer USB options set to Audio Only, RNDIS (USBEthernet) and MTP (Media Transfer Protocol) and nothing, zip, zero and a big fat goose egg trying the method above.


----------



## jbr1971 (May 1, 2018)

germay0653 said:


> I still can't get my V2+ Infinity v1.5 firmware to work with the S8+, even using LHL's own micro-B to micro-B OTG cable with a C adapter.  I've had Developer USB options set to Audio Only, RNDIS (USBEthernet) and MTP (Media Transfer Protocol) and nothing, zip, zero and a big fat goose egg trying the method above.



I had issues with using a micro-B OTG cable with a USB C adapter as well. I finally found out about and ordered a Shanling L2 USB C to micro-B OTG cable from Singapore. It cost $25 US.

https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/usb-cable/shanling-l2.html

If that does not fix it for you, the only other thing I can think of is upgrading to the 2.1 firmware which might have code that allows the S8+ to recognize it better.


----------



## abheer123

My GO2 Pro Infinity (current firmware), works perfectly fine with the Amazon Basics Micro B to USB C cable with my Pixel 2.


----------



## rigo

jbr1971 said:


> I had issues with using a micro-B OTG cable with a USB C adapter as well. I finally found out about and ordered a Shanling L2 USB C to micro-B OTG cable from Singapore. It cost $25 US.
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/usb-cable/shanling-l2.html
> 
> If that does not fix it for you, the only other thing I can think of is upgrading to the 2.1 firmware which might have code that allows the S8+ to recognize it better.



I tried to order but a  pop-up said that there weren't any shipping options to deliver, so I'm assuming they don't ship to the US.


----------



## peter123 (May 3, 2018)

rigo said:


> I tried to order but a  pop-up said that there weren't any shipping options to deliver, so I'm assuming they don't ship to the US.



Penon Audio definitely ship to the US. Send them a message and I'm sure they'll help you out, they're a very highly regarded seller.

If you prefer eBay they've got a store under the name Bigbargainonline there.


----------



## rigo

peter123 said:


> Penon Audio definitely ship to the US. Send them a message and I'm sure they'll help you out, they're a very highly regarded seller.
> 
> If you prefer eBay they've got a store under the name Bigbargainonline there.



Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## ethanduong (May 4, 2018)

Honestly if you can do it yourself or find someone to do it for you it will be much cheaper. The materials are 2$ at best and the process is relatively simple. I got mine done by one guy in my country for 7$ with silver cable and whatnot. If you are around the SEA region I can probably ship to you.



Spoiler


----------



## runningwitit

I sure do miss my amp!


----------



## sahmen

I have been experiencing cut-outs in the balanced jack of my GO2PRO SE for a while now because of a certain looseness in the jack.  My sense is that the jack might require some soldering work. I have reported this matter to L H Labs since September of last year, but I have had no response from L H Labs, in spite of incessant retrials, ticketing, and messaging on their forums.  I would try doing the soldering myself if I had any experience, but I don't. What I have done is retire my unit prematurely, while waiting for L H Labs to respond. I have not used my GO2PRO SE for more than 6 months now or fear of making the problem worse. Does anyone know how to resolve this issue using a DIY option?

Again it plays alright when I hold the plug of my balanced TRRS adapter with my hand to keep it engaged in a certain way, but I soon as let go, I start experiencing the cutouts because of the looseness of the jack, which does not seem to enable it to hold the pin of the TRRS adapter in the right way for it to function without the cutouts.


----------



## upsguys88

sahmen said:


> I have been experiencing cut-outs in the balanced jack of my GO2PRO SE for a while now because of a certain looseness in the jack.  My sense is that the jack might require some soldering work. I have reported this matter to L H Labs since September of last year, but I have had no response from L H Labs, in spite of incessant retrials, ticketing, and messaging on their forums.  I would try doing the soldering myself if I had any experience, but I don't. What I have done is retire my unit prematurely, while waiting for L H Labs to respond. I have not used my GO2PRO SE for more than 6 months now or fear of making the problem worse. Does anyone know how to resolve this issue using a DIY option?
> 
> Again it plays alright when I hold the plug of my balanced TRRS adapter with my hand to keep it engaged in a certain way, but I soon as let go, I start experiencing the cutouts because of the looseness of the jack, which does not seem to enable it to hold the pin of the TRRS adapter in the right way for it to function without the cutouts.


This exact issue happened to my SE input.


----------



## sahmen

upsguys88 said:


> This exact issue happened to my SE input.


Interesting... So how did you solve it?


----------



## runningwitit

sahmen said:


> I have been experiencing cut-outs in the balanced jack of my GO2PRO SE for a while now because of a certain looseness in the jack.  My sense is that the jack might require some soldering work. I have reported this matter to L H Labs since September of last year, but I have had no response from L H Labs, in spite of incessant retrials, ticketing, and messaging on their forums.  I would try doing the soldering myself if I had any experience, but I don't. What I have done is retire my unit prematurely, while waiting for L H Labs to respond. I have not used my GO2PRO SE for more than 6 months now or fear of making the problem worse. Does anyone know how to resolve this issue using a DIY option?
> 
> Again it plays alright when I hold the plug of my balanced TRRS adapter with my hand to keep it engaged in a certain way, but I soon as let go, I start experiencing the cutouts because of the looseness of the jack, which does not seem to enable it to hold the pin of the TRRS adapter in the right way for it to function without the cutouts.


How does/did your S. E. sound compared to anything else you've heard?


----------



## sahmen (May 5, 2018)

runningwitit said:


> How does/did your S. E. sound compared to anything else you've heard?


The SE sounds normal and works fine...    I just prefer to go balanced by default, because I use 4-pin XLR cables with most of my cans, which is why I use the XLR female to 3.5 TRRS adapter with the GO2PRO SE.

PS.  As compared to SE jack, the balanced connection sounds better for me, as one would expect. To be fair, I have only tried the SE Jack only a few times, and have never really formed a habit of using it that much, although it sounds passably good, and not defective.


----------



## upsguys88

sahmen said:


> Interesting... So how did you solve it?


I put a plug in the se port and only use balanced :/


----------



## runningwitit

Larry and crew must be awfully busy. They're not answering any of the emails I've sent, which is highly unlike them! I sent my V2+Infinity in for upgrade to a GoPro SE in late March and haven't heard one word. I really miss my portable unit and check the mail daily just hoping it will magically appear! I can see how those who haven't received their products feel, emotionally waiting is a hard thing to do... The bitter is REAL, though I'm not! I just miss it badly!!!!


----------



## ethanduong

is it just me who can hear noise using IEM with my GO2Pro Infinity? Plugging my IEMs into my phone/Shanling M1 produces almost no noise at all. I tried both my Alclair Reference and ATH-CK10, same result.


----------



## runningwitit

The upgraded V2+ SE unit has been shipped.

YaaaaaaYyY!


----------



## Raketen (Jun 7, 2018)

ethanduong said:


> is it just me who can hear noise using IEM with my GO2Pro Infinity? Plugging my IEMs into my phone/Shanling M1 produces almost no noise at all. I tried both my Alclair Reference and ATH-CK10, same result.



Tried different sources and cables (particularly cable with a ferrite choke which can sometimes help)? I only have v2+ which isn't normally noisy but have had some issues related to these (for instance will pick up phone interference).


----------



## voidedsoul

Hey guys, I got a GOv2+ from a friend. It had power button issue so he had broked the chassis to use the internal switch. I have been using it for a month now and suddenly it stopped working. It doesn't charge, the green led doesn't glow when connected to charger. Even after an hour of charging the device doesn't switch on. Any help please.


----------



## runningwitit

Send it in for repair or get it upgraded... It will take about three months, but you will have what you want... A working unit!


----------



## voidedsoul

Does anyone know the battery specs of the GOV2+? Need a replacement


----------



## marflao (Feb 6, 2019)

In case some of you are still waiting for a Pulse, amp, headamp etc. pls have a look at the following posts:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/light-harmonic-geek-wave.713829/page-334#post-14761306 and https://www.head-fi.org/threads/light-harmonic-geek-wave.713829/page-336#post-14762322

Cheers


----------



## upsguys88

Anyone still have the 2.1 V2+ infinity firmware file?


----------



## jbr1971 (Aug 5, 2019)

*** SOLD ***


----------



## chimney189

I tried connected an LH Labs Geek Out 720 to my iPhone 6 today and it says that it draws too much power.

Is there anything that I can do to fix this?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

A powered hub like this?
https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK0W2AM/A/lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter


----------



## chimney189

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> A powered hub like this?
> https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK0W2AM/A/lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter



My apple dongle only has the USB port


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

the extra usb-c port is to connect to an additional power source


----------



## chimney189

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> the extra usb-c port is to connect to an additional power source



Alright, I'll give it a go. Thanks!


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y (Oct 11, 2019)

The other is a lightning charger port Not USB-C!

My bad sorry!


----------



## chimney189

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> The other is a lightning charger port Not USB-C!
> 
> My bad sorry!



So basically I can't hook up the LH Labs Geek Out 720 to the iPhone 6 then?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

I have a GO1K and my LG V20 could not power it. I have an OTG doggle that have an additional charging port and hooked up my powerbank/charger to it and it worked.

Since we have basically the same problem. In theory, the same solution.

Hook up a lightning powerbank/charger to the doggle to provide addtional power. 

My bad only that I thought it's a USB C port (instead its a lightning charging port).


----------



## chimney189

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> I have a GO1K and my LG V20 could not power it. I have an OTG doggle that have an additional charging port and hooked up my powerbank/charger to it and it worked.
> 
> Since we have basically the same problem. In theory, the same solution.
> 
> ...



Can you post a picture of what you are talking about?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

here it is


----------



## chimney189

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> here it is



Thanks, but that seems like too much for portable use.


----------



## upsguys88

You can get a v2+ and use a lightning to micro cable


----------



## bozoskeletonz

chimney189 said:


> Thanks, but that seems like too much for portable use.


This dongle (by itself) didn’t work for me. The lightning port only charges the phone, so it still gives the error. 

I got a split usb cable and connected one end to the dongle and the other to a portable battery. This works for my GO


----------



## cpu235 (Aug 12, 2022)

Recently I got this used unit but the battery was expanded which pushed out the metal plate, so I decided to replace the battery. The stock battery is 3200mah 3.7v, I am not too sure about the stock battery thickness since it has expanded so badly (pic 2) but the dimension is 70mm x 43mm. My guess would be 7mm for the stock thickness, I don't think 8mm fits but I might be wrong.

I couldn't find a 3200 mah battery that fits the casing so I got a 3.7v 2500 mah battery off eBay, the size is 72x40x7mm, which is a bit longer than the stock one and couldn't fit inside the case at first as the circuit board is in the way of the battery. So I removed a part of the plastic casing (pic 3) which gives the circuit board more room and now it fits. If you want to replace the battery without cutting off the plastic piece, get a battery under 70mm.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

The model number and capacity is written on the battery. Google it.


----------



## cpu235

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> The model number and capacity is written on the battery. Google it.


They either take a month to arrive or I need to buy in bulk so I got something similar on eBay, as long as it works I ain't complaining haha


----------

